#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-25
<Lorgus> The file '/home/alex/загрузки/bpsetup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Lorgus> что это??? ^^^^
<schism404> в свойствах файла поставь "исполняемый"
<shenmue> ведь так трудно перевести что пипец
<Ilshat> приветствую. не подскажите, подходят ли книги по C/C++ созданные в основном для Visual Studio для ubuntu по синтаксису?
<Umren> yo
<Ilang> q all
<Ilshat> all sleep
<Ilang> долгое время юзаю conkeror как основной браузер. сделал чистую установку natty, и смотрю его в основных репах нету. от куда ставить его теперь?
<skai> Ilang: а что это за интересный браузер?никада о таком не слышал
<Umren> skai, видимо дефультный в кедах
<Umren> просто непрально написано :)
<Ilang> ну мне нравился , http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conkeror
<Ilang> в стиле емакс на движке лиса
<Umren> а не, не то
<Ilang> но вопрос куда его дели с реп
<Umren> Ilang, судя по https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conkeror его давно не обновляли
<Umren> и решили выпилить значит
<Ilang> (
<Umren> релиз 50 недель назад это сильно
<Ilang> два раза в год дистабгрейд это тоже не шутки
<Umren> пересобери пакет ) или из сорцов собирай
<Umren> если так хочешь
<Ilang> та обленился если честно собирать что либо. да и дистрибутив то пакетный
<Ilang> зачем мусорить
<Umren> всмысле мусорить? собери deb
<Umren> никакого мусора
<Ilang> сейчас лето и предпочитаю тусить у моря на пляже, а не красноглазить (
<Umren> значит браузер тебе тоже не нужен
<Umren> качай/ставь хром
<Ilang> привычки...
<Ilang> говорят вторая натура )
<Umren> я так понял его больше не разрабатывают
<Umren> а мейнтейнеры бдят
<Umren> молодцы :D
<Ilang> ну смотрю дебиановцы тоже бдят http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=Conkeror&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Ilang> поставлю наверное их пакетик
<Vampi> приветики :)
<Umren> пред
<Ilang> ыыssh3
<Ilang> сори, ошибся буфером )
<sig_wall> эм, кудrа это вообще можно ввести?
<Ilang> sig_wall:  в shell врядли :d
<Ilang> хотя можно , залиасить )
<Ilang> кирилица конает в именах алиасов
<Alagos> Есть что то по новее гимпа или он самый нормальный из фоторедакторов на линукс?
<sig_wall> да
<novns> Alagos, именно фотографии или картинки вообще?
<alexandr> прива всем
<Alagos> novns: и картинок и фотографий.
<novns> для фотографий есть специализированные редакторы
<Alagos> Какие?
<alexandr> у меня проблема на счёт принтера canon pixma mp250 как продувать полностью сопла не могу найти в инете
<DenSpirit> Alagos: GIMP
<alexandr> недавно находил,щас не могу найти
<Alagos> DenSpirit: ну пока что я им и пользуюсь. Просто смотрю, может что то интереснее чем он появилось
<novns> Alagos, да хотя бы та же picasa
<DenSpirit> нажатие на значок в панели задач(например на значок соединения или раскладки) не всегда срабатывает, приходится нажимать на другой значок и потом курсор перетаскивать влево.в чем дело?
<novns> Alagos, и ещё всякие shotwell, digikam
<alexandr> ну мне кто нить поможет?
<novns> alexandr, гуглем поработать что ли?
<novns> так это вы и сами можете
<Alagos> А через что на убунту можно делать и показывать презентации?
<alexandr> гуглил не могу найти инструкцию полную по canon pixma mp 250
<novns> Alagos, impress
<novns> из опеноффиса
<novns> alexandr, всякое железо обсуждают на форумах ixbt, например
<novns> там вам быстреее помогут
<skai> novns: я предпочитаю импресс в либреоффисе
<novns> skai, а теперь какая разница-то
<skai> большая
<novns> сан отдал опенофис апачу
<novns> точнее, оракл отдал
<skai> учитывая политики доабвления кода и то, что опеновские разрабы ушли в либру - разница большая
<novns> теперь той проблемы нет
<skai> есть.проблема в том, что команда ДФ высказала свое фе лицензии апача и их политике
<novns> опеноффис поглотит все (малочисленные) наработки либреоффиса
<skai> и решила развивать либру
<skai> так что опен пилят три калеки.а вся исходная команда давно в ДФ
<novns> в любом случае, это всё дрязги
<Alagos> Так а либра и опенофис - это одно и то же?
<skai> дрязги - это кедерасты со своими претернзиями по именам
<novns> либреоффис - это форк опеноффиса
<skai> а тут - либровцы честно сказали, что апач их не устраивает политикой и дальше развивают либру
<novns> в смысле, им денег не надо?
<novns> апач же платит разработчикам
<novns> а самого апач фундейшн финансируют всякие айбиэмы
<novns> или кто там, я не слежу
<skai> их политика добавления кода в апаче не устроила.они сказали ораклу, что мол хотят, чтобы развивали опен - пусть просто ТМ подарят, а не переманивают в апачики
<aleksei> всем ку
<novns> это всё не важно, в общем
<novns> личто я пользуюсь abiword и gnumeric
<novns> *лично
<Umren> а я ваще не пользуюсь офисом xD
<skai> так что либра сча - как опен+го-оо+куча няшных патчей, которые сан/оракель не принимал изза упоротости
<novns> "куча няшных патчей" - несколько преувеличенное понятие
<novns> эйфория, примерно как после путча в 91-м году
<novns> потом выяснится, что половина патчей кривая, а вторая никому не нужна
<skai> ну го-оо ты скажешь была кривой?
 * novns сам не смотрел
<Umren> но осуждаю?)
<skai> то, что ыт выдаешь - это называется фанатизмь
<Umren> гугл докс хватает вполне
<novns> я просто в эйфорию не верю
<skai> Umren: не у каждого постоянный интернет в каждой жопе
<novns> вон от ffmpeg тоже кто-то отделился
<novns> с шумом
<novns> тоже были недовольны мэйнтейнером
<skai> ну эти то от жира бесились
<novns> а дальше-то что?
<skai> а либра после проажи оракелю
<skai> тем более в ффмпег отделился один обиженный калека
<skai> а в либру все разрабы опена ушли
<skai> так что сравнение уныдовато
<Umren> skai, как бы линукс ваще не для диалапа по мойму :D
<skai> Umren: в рашке других интернетов нет
<novns> skai, боюсь, что они в либреоффисе поссорятся между собой, кто главнее и важнее
<Umren> да ладно, ща с инетом не так плохо во всех крупных городах
<Umren> и даже не крупных
<skai> novns: до сих пор не поссорились.и ниче
<novns> ну и хорошо
<novns> счастья им
<DenSpirit> пропал пункт верхней панели, показывающий логин пользователя.ubuntu tweak опция стоит "отображать имя пользователя". в чем дкло?
<hobagos> никто vim не использует? как убрать подсветку после поиска
<poncha> :set nohlsearch
<alexandr> не могу народ я нати инструкцию по принтеру canon mp250 где можно найти её?
<alexandr> гуглил не могу найти
<alexandr> на оф сайте нет её
<hobagos> poncha: мне бы разово убрать) поискал все выделил убрал, опять ищешь что-нить - выделяет
<poncha> hobagos: разово - поищи что-то другое )
<jet4fire> привет всем!
<hobagos> poncha: хм... работает)
<hobagos> poncha: но как то слишком костыль
<jet4fire> как можно через консоль просмотреть файлы, тока что бы их размер был не байтах а в мегабайтах например
<jet4fire> ?
<hobagos> ls -sh
<poncha> jet4fire: -h = "human readable"
<jet4fire> =) спасибо
<hobagos> alexandr: http://ndmitry.ru/nastrojka-mfu-canon-pixma-mp250-v-ubuntu/
<alexandr> я нашёл полную инструкцию на принтер
<alexandr> всё равно спс тебе
<poncha> hobagos: behold the power of vim ;) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/657447/vim-clear-last-search-highlighting
<hobagos> poncha: спс, я уже решал бросить vim)
<|Amblnb|> И правильно, есть же гєдит
<Umren> |Amblnb|, в данном контексте уместно говорить "emacs"
<|Amblnb|> Это для програмирования?
<Umren> хоть для документов ))
<|Amblnb|> Надо будет попробовать набрать на нём свой паспорт )
<poncha> |Amblnb|: gedit фу )
<poncha> ну зачем, зачем мне понадобился этот internet explorer :/
<skai> poncha: анальный зонд мелкомягких чесался?
<Asti> доброго времени суток кто может сказать она работает ли нет?
<Asti> http://itmages.ru/image/view/238478/6a4a3119
<poncha> skai: надо мониторить его (браузер) ... биг браза... )
<poncha> только его таб браузер так криво работает что половина эвентов теряется (
<Asti> никто?
<Alagos> Asti: системной определилась, значит скорее всего работает
<Asti> вот я тоде думаю так а там хз активировать не хотся я так активировал и слетели иксы все
<hobagos> Asti: у тебя все работает что нужно?
<poncha> вот например, стартуешь браузер с несколькими табами сразу (там мульти-пейдж хоум у него есть) - а эвент ловится только на первый (активный) таб
<Asti> hobagos, да но гамез пока не накатывал чтоб проверить
<hobagos> ну тогда не трогай ничего)
<Asti> спс
<Asti> я тоже так думаю
<TomFarr> Сказка про убунту: http://tomfar-blog.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post_16.html
<Umren> TomFarr, а что за граф утилиты для настройки оконных менеджеров?)
<TomFarr> Umren, ну те утилиты в которых галочки ставить и ползунки передвигать...
<Umren> например?
<TomFarr> Umren, любой гуй.
<Umren> нет, меня интересуют именно специфические для убунты настрощики оконных менеджеров
<Umren> любой гуй - он в любом дистре гуй
<Umren> возможно каноникал выпускали какие то настройщики, а я просто о них не знаю
<Umren> вот и интересуюсь
<TomFarr> Для многих, убунту, единственно существующий дистрибутив Linux в природе. И это печально...
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, ты забыл написать про лес с глюкавыми грибами, вблизи деревушки , который местные жители посещают ....
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, напиши.
<Umren> TomFarr, я так понимаю молчание - знак что таких нету?)
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, http://bit.ly/qvAHPc здесь про грибы.
<TomFarr> Umren, я не против...
<Umren> не против чего?
<TomFarr> Umren, не пртив понимания молчания
<Umren> ок, значит ты согласен
<TomFarr> Этого я не говорил
<poncha> Umren: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<Umren> тогда сатира не совсем ясна, я бы сказал не точная
<poncha> супер граф утилита =)
<Umren> ага, фирменная для убунты
<Umren> 100%)
<Umren> да и не гуй :
<Umren> :(
<TomFarr> Будь,я не разумным человеком, мог бы вступить в дисскусии, но адекватность управляющего состава оставляет желать лучшего, и моим выбором будет оставить троллей впокое. Пусть дюймовочку критикуют, ведь там гораздо больше пищщи...
<Umren> где тут дискуссия? простой вопрос-ответ
<Umren> ответа нет
<TomFarr> В этом я тоже тебя переубеждать не намерен.
<Umren> переубеждать в чем? перечитай вопрос
<Umren> зачем меня переубеждать, предоставь факты
<TomFarr> Скудна мыслишка, человека, живет который во втором десятилетии, двадцатьпервого столетья!
<Umren> ты еще и на бота похож )
<Umren> какие то рандомные квоты уже в 5 раз
<hobagos> Umren: в новой убунте разве не все настроечные программы - каноникал?
<Umren> ты про юнити? который в 11.10 уже будет гном3?
<Umren> т.е. это будет тупо шелл поверх гнома3 я так понял
<Umren> нет, там все гномовское
<Umren> вот если бы TomFarr шарил, он бы сказал Ubuntu Tweak например, правда она не от каноникал.. и о ней знает мб 10% пользователей убунты..
<Umren> а все остальные ГУЕвые настройщики - они гномовские/кдешные/xfcешный, и не дистроспицифичные
<Umren> никакого разницы в них нету, на убунте/генте/арче/дебиане
<hobagos> 11.10, юнити, там все каноникал теперь)
<Umren> там все либы гнум3
<Umren> я бы сказал, он юнити там тока панель слева )
<Umren> *от
<hobagos> хм. может и гном 3) не видел гном3)
<Umren> интересно, сколько сотрудников в каноникал работает и как у них с прибылью
<hobagos> ну с прибылью так себе наверно))
<Umren> свой ДЕ я думаю они не осилят с нуля
<Umren> фирменный шелл - максимум, то чем они и занимаются
<Umren> единственное, что сделали каноникал "сами" - лаунчпад, уникальная вещь для убунты
<hobagos> ubuntu one)
<Umren> точно )
<Umren> ок, две разработки
<hobagos> ну без каноникал не было бы такой убунты как сейчас)
<hobagos> логотипчик и фирменный стиль точно они сделали)
<Umren> ага, дизайнеры
 * Umren away: breakfast
<AndreX> приветы))
<n3lab> а как же юнити?
<skai> http://goo.gl/JMrfC как вам дизигн?бета версия
<hobagos> skai: футер доделаешь? шапка не пустовата?
<skai> шапка сча доделывается
<jham> skai: сам рисовал?
<alexandr> люди подскажите почему у меня принтер печатает фотки с голубым и не естественным оттенком?принтер canon pixma mp250
<novns> alexandr, отовсюду так печатает или только из под линупса?
<alexandr> отовсюду
<novns> тогда надо спрашивать в другом месте
<alexandr> может из-за краски?
<novns> где сидят толпой специалисты по принтерам
<novns> да нет, скорее из-за эффекта допплера
<novns> слишком быстро приближаете бумагу к глазам при просмотре
<alexandr> это что такое?
<novns> поулчается смещение спектра
<novns> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D1%84%D1%84%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82_%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0
<novns> читайте на здоровье
<alexandr> ясно :)
<alexandr> нет на самом деле с голубым оттенком печатает
<jham> можт краски не оригинальные?
<alexandr> или дать высохнуть
<alexandr> скорее всего краски не оригинальные
<jham> или какого-то другога цвета мало поступает
<jham> другого
<alexandr> jham а как проверить какого цвета мало поступает то?
<SergeyIT> alexandr, а тест как печатает?
<alexandr> щас попробую
<SergeyIT> а то, если в горах снимать без фильтра, то голубое и будет
<jham> может даже чёрный
<shenmue> автора популярных плагинов для хрома так же заблокировали в гуглоплюсе за псевдоним
<User551[web]> Всех приветствую. Подскажите пожалуйста как, пошагово (начиная с добавления репозиторией) как установить оконный менеджер Enlightenment е17 в убунту 10.04
<vdrandom> User551[web], aptitude install e17
<User551[web]> <vdrandom> он говорит, что нет такого файла
<User551[web]> Поэтому я спрашивал про репы
<vdrandom> ой
<vdrandom> apt-get
<vdrandom> ну попробуй englightenment
<Umren> vdrandom, а есть разница? )
<vdrandom> Umren, с 10.10 в убунту нет aptitude в комплекте по умолчанию
<Umren> User551[web], apt-get install e17-data
<alexandr> текст отлично печатает,я фоткался не в горах
<Umren> User551[web], либо так 1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:merlwiz79/e17-svn && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install e17
<Umren> если первый вариант не катит
<Umren> User551[web], кстати есть неплохой bodhi линукс из коробки с е17 основан на убунте LTS :D
<User551[web]> <vdrandom> не apt-get e17 ни apt-get englightenment ситуацию не меняет (наверное нужно подключить какие-то репозиторийй)
<User551[web]> или же я чего-то не понимаю
<poncha> [13:32:22] <Umren> User551[web], либо так 1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:merlwiz79/e17-svn && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install e17
<User551[web]> всем спасибо за помощь, буду пробовать
<User551[web]> Кстати <Umren>, а ты сам юзал bodhi, действительно нормальная ос
<Umren> это убунту с е17
<Umren> не юзал т.к. не фанат е17 вобще, но хвалят
<alexandr> видать не той краской мне заправили принтер :(
<alexandr> светло-голубой оттенок
<Umren> печально
<alexandr> а кто нить знает как это исправить?
<Umren> купить новый картиридж
<alexandr> у меня их там два
<Umren> купить 2 новых картриджа
<User551[web]> <Umren> я просто тоже хочу попробовать е17. Кстати, может подскажишь команду для полного удаления е17, так на всякий случай :D
<alexandr> один чёрный,и один цветной
<Umren> apt-get purge e17
<User551[web]> <Umren> понял, спасибо.
<jham> "apt-get e17" <-- он наверное прямо так и вбивал
<jham> livejournal лежит чё-то
<Umren> jham, да чото я не заметил) скорей всего
<[Raiden]> если е17 с ппа, удалить можно с помощю ppa-purge - по крайнеймере с гном3 работает
<User827[web]> народ а как регулировать яркостью экрана?
<User827[web]> ало
<User827[web]> нароооооод
<Saykhan> а какой у тебя дистриб?
<skai> подставляй рентгеновские снимки разной плотности
<Saykhan> :D
<[Raiden]> User827[web]: гугли по модели ноута
<[Raiden]> или на форум отпиши с описанием какая убунта и какой ноут
<vladim> на мониторе в настройках
<[Raiden]> в общем не всегда из коробки
<Saykhan> система->параметры->управление питанием  у меня на ноуте
<User827[web]> по умолчанию было FN+f5.f6
<User827[web]> а как комбинацию назначить никто не знает?
<vladim> у меня в 9-10 есть апплет рег яркости монитора для ноута
<User827[web]> как называется?
<User827[web]> где скачать:?
<[Raiden]> лучше на форум писани, скажут наверняка как починить либо что и как повесить на кнопки
<vladim> жмеш правой мышью на верхнюю панель > добавить на панель и выбираеш
<[Raiden]> Я могу только сказать , что можно с помощью xev узнать коды клавиш )
<User827[web]> я нашел управление клавишами.... какая команда ?? нажимаю добавить просит команду и название ну название само собой понятно что и где а вот команду????.......((((((((
<yao_ziyuan1> guys, i wonder why russia still protects syria. you guys do hate north korea, then why not syria?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban yao_ziyuan1 no politics there.
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<inkvizitor68sl> 15 секунд
<inkvizitor68sl> дооолго
<skai> а мы разве ненавидим северную корею?нам на них пофиг
<Umren> skai, тоже задумался
<Umren> skai, по мойму у нас/и у нашего правительства нету такой линии
<skai> чет паренек нас с кем то перепутал:)
<Saykhan> тролль забежал забугорный
<User827[web]> skai какую команду надо выполнить что бы горячие клавиши поставить на яркость?
<User827[web]> на ноуте ... убунта 11.
<Umren> да и кстати не there а here xD
<Saykhan> а ноут-то какой модели?
<skai> User827[web]: есть волшебная команда. sudo kakayato-komanda dlya rfrogo-to nouta
<User827[web]> asus
<User827[web]> k53b
<skai> молодец
<skai> догадался, что асусов больше одного
<User827[web]> кузбас видать не отстает в юморе
<User827[web]> 5 тебе за юмор
<skai> User827[web]: а тебе два за гладкое серое вещество
<User827[web]> те кол за анатомию
<Saykhan> http://bit.ly/oOAMwQ попробуй это
<skai> User827[web]: видишь:)ты каждым словом подтверждаешь абсолютную гладкость твоего серого вещества
<Alagos> Уважаемые. Вопрос к вам на засыпку. Вот я как многие хвастают, вынес /home в отдельный раздел. А в какой раздел лучше ложить данные? А то у меня сетевое файлохранилище... И не влазит все файло на хом...
<[Raiden]> в любой кроме /видимо
<Saykhan> User827[web]: http://bit.ly/r3Oybv это как вариант тебе, но там не до конца переведено
<Alagos> Любую создать и примонтировать? )
<[Raiden]> хом отдельно выносить не обязательно, но обычно это удобно когда часто меняется ос
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> у меня хом 8 гигов примерно, там конфиги кэши, немного картинок и текстовиков
<Alagos> У меня на хоме тоже в основном только конфиги
<User827[web]> skai я лучше помолчу... не хочу чтоб такого парнишу как ты который выносит мозг helperам вынесли из Чата
<Alagos> так а на корне можно создавать?
<[Raiden]> остальное на других хдд и разделах. Но кто-то зранит всё прямо в хом - это по вкусу
<Alagos> mkdir /storage например
<skai> User827[web]: дада.помолчи.хоть глупостью своей н будешь мешать.а как заведешь хоть одну извилину и сможешь спрашивать правильно - приходи.поможем
<[Raiden]> можно, но вообще для маунта принято использовать /media или /mnt
<Alagos> Но это место есть же в системе...
<[Raiden]> ?
<Alagos> У меня под линукс отведено 60 гиг. 2 на хом
<[Raiden]> можешь и на / всё хранить, только придется бекапить при смене ос
<Saykhan> омг
<skai> Alagos: 4 гига под /
<skai> максимум 6
<skai> остальное под хом
<Alagos> ыыыЫЫЫЫыыы
<Alagos> ппц
<skai> Alagos: это не винда.тут система не занимает 20гб после установки
<Saykhan> df -h сюда)
<User827[web]> так вот дискриминация твоих мозгов которые настроены только выпендриваться в чате дает неправильный вывод остальным людям которые читают все это и индивидуально каждый способен сидеть за компом и кричать что да как и какой он ...
<Alagos> Вот это я лохонулся )
<[Raiden]> Alagos: если у тебя всего так мало места, 62 гига, тебе надо либо иметь 1 раздел, либо для корня выделить гигов 8-10, остальное под /home
<skai> User827[web]: нет.ты еще не завел извилину.думай дальше
<[Raiden]> имхо
<SergeyIT> User827[web], зайди на форум и поищи там много тем по асус и яркости...
<[Raiden]> вообще это на практике познается. У меня например на 8гб корень забит, но бывает и на 16+ , поэтому сделан ос запасом )
<Alagos> опа
<Alagos> slexy.org лежит, что ли?
<skai> /dev/sda2             4.0G  3.0G  835M  79% /
<[Raiden]> ппц , 62 гига. У меня самый мелкий винд 80гб и то на полке валяется за ненадобностью
<AndreX> Alagos, нет
<skai> !down > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Хотя смотря как юзать конечн, может и 6 гб хватить ) всего
<skai> [Raiden]: мож у него ссд
<Alagos> AndreX: а что же там про id пишет при попытке отправить пасту?
<skai> !down > Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<AndreX> skai, да знаю я по down )
<skai> AndreX: да промазал я по тебе:)
<Alagos> skai: спасибо
<Alagos> The paste ID you have specified does not exist. It may have previously been a paste that has now expired from our paste database.
<skai> Alagos: и че?
<AndreX> !paste > Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<AndreX> забей на него
<Alagos> skai: так что же это значит? О каком айди они талдычат?
<AndreX> ну нету такого id или просрочен - както так
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651736/
<shenmue> Alagos, бойан
<skai> Alagos: у тя система занимает 3.2 гб
<skai> с ливцд уменьши /  до 4-6гб
<skai> и увеличь хомяк
<skai> и все
<Alagos> А форматировать оно не попросит?
<Alagos> Ща найду загрузочную флешку и попробую )
<shenmue> 52 гига по рут
<shenmue> мне б такой хард =(
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31278
<Alagos> у меня дома стоит 120 под рут...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: купи у мну идешный хард на целых 80гб :)
<Alagos> А не, дома /home я не выносил )
<shenmue> у меня 40 всего
<Alagos> Могу продать сату на 320
<shenmue> зато анлим ^_^
<Alagos> )))
<sofanya> Всем ня)
<shenmue> http://pit.dirty.ru/dirty/1/2011/07/24/26687-151652-82e2e4a2fb3fb76ee08c07dc26a0780a.jpg оО
<skai> @voice shenmue
<sofanya> боян :)
<Alagos> Я на работе себе комп собирать начинаю. Думаю это будет amd athlon 2 x2 250 3 GHz/2048 MB ddr3 / 250 GB на убунту должно хватить :)
<shenmue> =(
<sofanya> shenmue, я устром  в твиттере читала :)
<shenmue> мну нет в твитарах
<sofanya> а мну есть везде. Даже на гугл+
<Alagos> для геев что ли?
<Alagos> А чего даже? Там же пусто...
<sofanya> я на айти хеппенс попала.. http://ithappens.ru/story/6818
<sofanya> тончее не я, а мы :)
<Alagos> мы - это кто?
<Alagos> ты и муж?
<[Raiden]> лол
<sofanya> Я и друг :)
<[Raiden]> генту до замужества нини
<Alagos> с мужем тоже можно дружить
<Alagos> ыыыы
<Alagos> После жамужества то что с тобой будет делать гента - привычнее как то
<sofanya> мне рано еще замуж :) всего 20
<Alagos> Онотоле рекомендуе
<shenmue> уже поздно
<shenmue> уже 20
<Alagos> Та да...
<Alagos> К сожалению 20... Но ничего...
<Alagos> Старым герантофилам ты придешься по вкусу )
<Alagos> Или молодым
<Alagos> Я шучу, не обижайся
<sofanya> да я не обижаюсь. Яж линуксоид
<Alagos> Блин... Хочу себе линуксоидшу в жены )
<Alagos> Они такие клёвые
<vdrandom> линуксоеды не обижаются.
<sofanya> ^^
<Alagos> А что им обижаться? Они сидят и хавают линукс )
<sofanya> а я еще вкусно готовлю
<Alagos> аааа
<Alagos> А с какой страны? )
<Alagos> Хотя чего это я? Я и сам вкусно готовлю )
<sofanya> ммм..
<Saykhan> sofanya: выхади за меня)
<sofanya> муж линуксоид - подарок ^^
<sofanya> хочухочухочу
<Alagos> собери мужа из исходников )
<sofanya> нуу, так не интересно)
<sofanya> лучше с ним ребенка собирать из исходников
<Alagos> sudo make husband
<shenmue> судо маке линупсёнок
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Не, там по другому немного
<sofanya> мм..
<shenmue> как умею так и маке
<sofanya> у нас вообще девушек линуксоидов в городе почти нет
<sofanya> не завозят
<Alagos> Что за город?
<sofanya> Новосибирск
<Alagos> жаль...
<sofanya> кому-то повезло :)
<Alagos> Если бы я не был таким ленивым - я может быть и поехал бы
<Alagos> горе мне горе
<sofanya> а еще у меня IQ 107 >< И я блондинка
<Alagos> ладно, пойду пробовать увеличить раздел
<Alagos> Как там к тебе ехать, говоришь? :)
<sofanya> :D
<AndreX> хм кто-то нарывается на грубость, справедливую причём
<AndreX> 2,13
<vdrandom> ._.
<onoez_omg> нету звука после ребута, пробовал alsa force-reload, всё вроде норм а звука нет :/
<vdrandom> а пульс што?
<onoez_omg> а как посмотреть?
<Alagos> alsamixer глянь
<onoez_omg> вроде норм всё
<onoez_omg> sudo pulseaudio --check
<onoez_omg> E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/user not ours.
<onoez_omg> единственно вот
<onoez_omg> но я не знаю насколько это критично
<onoez_omg> какбы с чего вот, я не обновлялся, не трогал ни одного конфига )
<sofanya> чтобы такого с убунтой поделать
<onoez_omg> звук мне починить
<onoez_omg> )))
<sofanya> мм.. а что со звуком?
<sofanya> а вижу
<onoez_omg> а какбы вроде и ничего, а и нет его
<sofanya> после чего стало?
<sofanya> обновления каваные поставились?
<onoez_omg> при релоаде альсы слышу отчётливо как хрустит в наушниках
<onoez_omg> <onoez_omg> какбы с чего вот, я не обновлялся, не трогал ни одного конфига )
<onoez_omg> ползунки все норм, нигде нет мута
<sofanya> нуу, это же линукс.
<onoez_omg> сислог чистый, дмесг чистый всё работает
<sofanya> 11.04?
<onoez_omg> да
<Saykhan> может с наушниками чего
<onoez_omg> нет
<sofanya> та не
<onoez_omg> внешние динамики тоже не алё
<onoez_omg> ноут
<Saykhan> или порт аудиовыхода
<Saykhan> ммм
<onoez_omg> внешние подключены не к порту аудиовыхода
<onoez_omg> если запустить там мультимедиа приложение там типа плеер
<onoez_omg> он играет не ругается
<onoez_omg> )
<sofanya> могу дать одну ссылочку, с гайдом. по звуку, может быть поможет
<onoez_omg> не я был в гугле спс
<sofanya> не на гугл
<onoez_omg> уже всё настроено только не работает
<onoez_omg> давай
<sofanya> повиндузяцки, удали и занова поставь
<[Raiden]> посмотрите cat /proc/asound/cards - если не пусто, то либо модули не с теми опциями грузятся, либо что-то в хомпапке
<[Raiden]> если пусто - можули звуковухи не грузятся вообще
<onoez_omg> всё есть
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать удалить для начала ~/.asoundrc и ~/.pulse
<onoez_omg> а во да
<sofanya> во, яж говорю по виндузяцки сделать :)
<sofanya> удаляит и занова поставить
<sofanya> я так на работе проблемму с макросами в ОО решила
<[Raiden]> sofanya: в данном случае вернуть настройки по умолчанию. Точнее юреские на системные
<sofanya> [Raiden], возможно и так.
<onoez_omg> да какбы вон нету у меня не писал я асаундрц :/
<vladim> ...и откуда народ такие команды, скрипты знает... а может все- вопрос времени???
<onoez_omg> в общем по какой-то причине
<onoez_omg> если пускать из-под юзера иксы через startx
<onoez_omg> пульс или что там не видит девайса звукового
<onoez_omg> от рута через gdm всё норм
<onoez_omg> как так
<onoez_omg> убунта этим скоро доканает
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<onoez_omg> как это связано и как это пофиксить если можно
<vdrandom> помимо иксов надо ещё и пульс запускать
<onoez_omg> и гдм пульс пускает чтоли?
<vdrandom> просто добавь в .xinit строку вида pulseaudio --start
<vdrandom> да
<onoez_omg> омг
<vdrandom> ну так пульс работает от пользователя
<onoez_omg> а что ещё гдм пускает?
<onoez_omg> как узнать
<vdrandom> это одна из его фич
<onoez_omg> ну понял в чём засада
<vdrandom> гдм запускает ещё consolekit и dbus
<onoez_omg> но мне бы теперь как-то знать чтобы что там gdm ещё такого едлает
<onoez_omg> ну если я всё в иксинит запилю норм будет?
<onoez_omg> без гдм обойтись чтобы
<vdrandom> да, должно быть вроде того:
<vdrandom> pulseaudio --start
<Alagos> А если флешка была извлечена - как ее обратно подключить?
<onoez_omg> вынь-вставь )
<vdrandom> dbus-launch consolekit-start gnome-session
<vdrandom> например
<onoez_omg> а спс
<vdrandom> хотя вторую команду надо проверить
<onoez_omg> я просто думал гдм это гдам
<onoez_omg> да проверю всё
<vdrandom> ck-launch, может быть или ck-start
<vdrandom> не помню уже :) я на kdm перешёл
<go8765_> а диалап модемы убунта не поддерживает...?
<onoez_omg> как-то вот я так всегда считал что туда хоть xdm а там оно чёто пускает
<onoez_omg> убунта всё поддерживает что другие никсы поддерживают
<vdrandom> go8765_, должна же
<go8765_> vdrandom: ну там что-то непонятное с дровами. у меня не вышло модем риалтека включить
<[Raiden]> модем встроеннй чтоли?
<vdrandom> риалтек ._.
<vdrandom> поставь драйверы от риалтека!
<[Raiden]> Думаю ты недогуглил )
<onoez_omg> там у риалтека частенько фирмваре надо бывает
<go8765_> [Raiden]: да
<go8765_> всмысле - встроенный
<onoez_omg> ну мб у тебя девайсом такой коробочный )
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле раньше были такие большие модемы, котоыре подключались к ком2 порту
<onoez_omg> юс роботикс
<onoez_omg> :3
<vdrandom> о
<go8765_> [Raiden]: нет (если я правильно обзову, то - ) у меня в маму подключается
<[Raiden]> go8765_: тебе наверное надо что-то такое http://www.techmetica.com/howto/how-to-use-dial-up-telephone-modems-in-ubuntu/ + погуглить по модели, насчет дров \настройки
<vdrandom> US Robotics офигенные девайсы были
<vdrandom> очень клёвые и надёжные.
<go8765_> [Raiden]: это они типа про гно-пп на англицком написали :)
<go8765_> мне пппоеконфа хватает :)
<[Raiden]> тогда у тебя адсл модем
<[Raiden]> а не диалап
<Alagos> что то загрузочная флешка не грузиться в убунте...
<Alagos> Как узнать почему? :)
<go8765_> [Raiden]: а чё?
<Alagos> через fdisk сделать раздел активным?
<[Raiden]> а как ты её создал
<go8765_> [Raiden]: ппоеконф не звонит на номера?
<Alagos> через утилиту убунты 10.04
<Alagos> мастер создания загрузочных дисков
<[Raiden]> go8765_: можета наверное, технология только другая. И чаще не звонит.
<go8765_> [Raiden]: может быть конечно... я давно пробовал, вот опять надо начинать :0
<go8765_> ну-ок. я тогда погуглю и потом ещё обращусь :)
<vdrandom> go8765_, ADSL модемы используют те же провода, но другие частоты и методы модуляции лол
<[Raiden]> Alagos: еслить другая флешка - попробуй. Или попробуй unetbootin
<vdrandom> go8765_, проще говоря, диалап-модем - это совершенно отдельный девайс
<[Raiden]> ещё лучше сд, если есть читалка
<vdrandom> вот и выросло поколение ._.
<go8765_> vdrandom: ты решил мне этой теорией мозг вынести? :) второе сразу бы написал :)
<Alagos> Так в прошлый раз все пахало... Не могу понять чего сейчас лажает...
<go8765_> vdrandom: я какбэ догадываюсь
<go8765_> vdrandom: мнея если честно результат в виде интернета больше интересует :)
<go8765_> так что вечерком буду запускать пробовать :)
<go8765_> vdrandom: но за ликбез всё-равно спасибо :)
<vdrandom> пожалусто
<vdrandom> поумничать - это мы завсегда :3
<Alagos> Напомните, как из консоли сделать раздел активным, загрузочным?
<skai> man fdisk
<[Raiden]> набери sudo fdisk /dev/девайс и там нажми h
<[Raiden]> от слова help
<[Raiden]> ой, соврал по ходу , m
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, нашел. sudo fdisk /dev/раздел a и номер раздела :) но она и так загрузочная... странно, почему же с нее не стартует система?
<[Raiden]> может там загрузчика нет )
<[Raiden]> в первом секторе
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати 2 флэшки , 1 вообще биосом не видится, если пытаться именно грузитьсяс неё.
<[Raiden]> а уже в ос видится норм
<Alagos> ппц...
<Alagos> никогда еще такого не было.
<rty4047> в настройках cmos setup нужно поискать опцию "usb dos legacy enable" или что-то подобное.
<[Raiden]> Это кому ответ? )
<rty4047> про флешки который пост
<[Raiden]> если про мой пример про 2 флэшки, то не лечится.
<[Raiden]> Даже незнаю кто тут виноват, либо гигабайт - производитель биоса и мамы, либо трансценд , производитель кривой флэшки
<SoaD> +1 ts3 18+ be good
<skai> @voice SoaD
<rty4047> usb клавиатура в grub хоть работает?
<Alagos> У меня работает
<Alagos> Пересмотрел инструкцию, там сказано что бы образ на рабочем столе был. Кинул на рабочий стол - появилась опция создавать раздел для инфы или нет, мож теперь заведёться? :)
<Alagos> У меня привычка, переименовывать рабочий стол в desktop. А то кумарит вечно раскладку менять что бы что то в консоли на раб. стол прописать
<AndreX> инглиш версию ставить надо и переименовывать не придёться
<vdrandom> ох лол
<vdrandom> убрать надо файл с параметрами автопереименования
<go8765> никто не заводил это под  убунтой ? Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
<go8765_> ношёл вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1326.0 и вот http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID7/406.html
<go8765_> но как это сделать, не совсем могу понять
<go8765_> есть кто живой?
<go8765_> [Raiden]: такое ставится ? Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
<[Raiden]> Ну надо было не меня спрашивать, я знаю только то с чем сталкивался
<[Raiden]> а гугл )
<[Raiden]> вот например первый же линк http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/86635-how-work-agere-systems-ac97-modem-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> и этот линк не единсвенный
<go8765_> [Raiden]: щя... напрягу свой диалап :)
<go8765_> [Raiden]: а если я запущу виртуалку - она модем увидит ? а то мнге ребутаться каждый раз как-то не...
<go8765_> *мне
<[Raiden]> пробуй, я незнаю
<go8765_> ?me всё никак не может привыкнуть что гуглить желательно на ангицком .... :)
 * go8765_ всё никак не может привыкнуть что гуглить желательно на ангицком .... :)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я уже забыл, когда последний раз что-то по-русски искал.
<[Raiden]> ну, да, англоговрящих много, хотя на русском бывает хорошие описания попадаются. Я в общем запрос воткнул только слово ubuntu и имя модема которое ты дал
<vdrandom> на русском хорошие редко
<vdrandom> мне тут недавно вообще машинный перевод какой-то статьи про nginx и apache попался О_о
<vdrandom> при чём статья приличная, страницы на 3 формата А4
<[Raiden]> вот например отличная статья на русском http://zenway.ru/page/screencasting-linux-ffmpeg )
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1326.0 - это может ещё поможет
<go8765> а как нормально посмотреть этот сайт ? http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<n3lab> да зачем тебе ваще этот сайт?
<[Raiden]> фф5?
 * n3lab пьяно облокотился об go8765 
<go8765_> [Raiden]: ты удивишься, но если посмотреть 17.09 :)
<go8765_> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> кодировку выбери кой8-р
<vdrandom> go8765_, а что с ним не так?
<go8765_> и сафари
<[Raiden]> фаерфокс - вебразработка - кодировка
<go8765_> спс
<vdrandom> вот и выросло поколение...
<[Raiden]> Я когда купил компьютер, звонил знакомому знакомого, что бы помог распаковать архив с игрой
<[Raiden]> так что все такие были
<vdrandom> ну просто...
<vdrandom> эти проблемы встречались так давно, что о них только мы и помним :
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> [Raiden]: вот это наверное должно помочь... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531061
<[Raiden]> преданье старины глубокой (с)
<[Raiden]> кстати некоторые до сих пор в прошлом веке, тут ест ьканал debian-russian , у них там кой8
<go8765> единственное что меня смущает Systems	Operating systems
<go8765> 	Inspiron 6400/E1505
<go8765> 	Ubuntu Ubuntu Desktop Edition 7.04
<[Raiden]> У меня никогда небыло софтмодема - сам разбирайся ) или лови на форуме того кто делал
<go8765> подскажите - это оно ? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R155004&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=UBLN&osl=en&deviceid=8593&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=206745
<go8765> [Raiden]: ну вот я вроде нашёл. только тут пишут на сколько я понимаю, что надо просто поставить этот драйвер http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531061
<[Raiden]> что-то мне подсказывает что conexant и Agere разные вещи. Хотя может этот драйвер рабочий, если они на 1 чипе.
<go8765_> [Raiden]: ну на форуме он я думаю на это намекнул
<go8765_> это старая проблема и похоже что найдена ещё одна лазейка
<[Raiden]> корее всего производитель чипсета: AT&T, он же Lucent, теперь Agere - я думаю что конексант всетаки другой производитель.
<go8765_> проблема по в другом - я не могу скачать их драйвер :)
<go8765> пишут, что давно это было :)
<go8765> ктонить может подсказать как мне новве его найти?
<[Raiden]> тут руководство смахивает на то которое на русском форуме http://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/agere-systems-ac97-modem-in-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<go8765_> щя напрягу свой диалап - посмотрю
<go8765_> [Raiden]: а на коком это языке ? О
<[Raiden]> итальянты похоже )
<go8765_> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> ци
<go8765_> ладн. я всё-таки пойду ребутнусь
<go8765_> [Raiden]: ? что значит ци ?
<[Raiden]> итальнЦЫ
<go8765_> О
<go8765_> :)
<go8765_> стоп
<portos> Всем привет.
<portos> Подскажите чем лучше пользоваться для бекапа на сервере (на сервере работает один сайт)
<go8765_> [Raiden]: где найти мне пакет, который они говорят установить из реп ? у меня там не будет нета ...
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<go8765_> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765_> [Raiden]: вот это http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/sl-modem-daemon ?
<[Raiden]> да
<portos> что никто не бекапит данные?))
<go8765_> ну я тогда пошёл ребутатьсяъ
<go8765_> portos: дропбокс ?
<portos> не
<portos> на локальный пк нужен бекап
<go8765_> а чё нет ?
<go8765_> а
<go8765_> а там разве нельзя ?
<portos> с удаленного сервера на локальный и с возможность быстрого восстановления если вдруг что
<vladim>  /msg nickserv register qweqwe222 garvladim@gmail.com
<AndreX> )
<skai> ох борщ
<go8765> [Raiden]: первый вариант не проканал. пойду читать линмодемс.ру
<go8765> гентушники есть ?
<go8765> обьясните как это прочитать ?
<go8765> http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<go8765> vdrandom: ты вроде гентушник, не ?
<skai> @kick go8765
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> за что ты его?
<skai> у гентушнегов свои каналы есть
<skai> @kick Sc66pda /join #calculate-ru
<portos> люди как скопировать файл с севера по ssh
<AndreX> vdrandom, а ты чё правила не читал, там даже есть такой пунктик)
<portos> я залогинился и мне нужно скачать файл
<portos> к себе на пк
<skai> portos: man rsync наверное
<vdrandom> AndreX, пунктик про упоминание генты?
<vdrandom> йо
<vdrandom> то есть ой.
<skai> пунктик про оффтоп
<AndreX> 2.13
<skai> прочитай правила.их все должны были прочесть
<skai> и твое удивление меня настораживает
<vdrandom> что такое правила? О_о
<portos> skai: ну я так и думал спасибо)
<skai> portos: еще есть sshfs штука
<skai> portos: но я ее не крутил.сам ниче не скажу
<AndreX> vdrandom, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc вот эти
<vdrandom> оок
<skai> vdrandom: они и в топике есть
<portos> а через mc - можно побыстрому
<skai> наверное
<portos> а как))
<AndreX> portos, sshfs
<zeka> çäàðîâà áðàòâà¸
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zeka> àà ìíå ïîôèã
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> ну я ж гоорил
<zeka> âû âñå ÷ìîî
<zeka> skai  à òû ëîõõ
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp, tell zeka about rules
<ubuntuhelp> zeka, please see my private message
<AndreX> skai, бань его
<zeka> ìíå âàøà ïîìîøà ïî óáóíòó íóæíà
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zeka> ÿ ëîõõ
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zeka> skai òû ÷å íèòü ïàíèìàåøü â ýòîì óáóíòó
<ubuntuhelp> zeka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> @kick zeka use utf-8 or die
<AndreX> !op | zeka
<ubuntuhelp> zeka: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice AndreX
<AndreX> skai, ну спс , он тебя тут матом крыл
<go8765> очень оправданно
<go8765> товарищи - могогите пожалуйста с сайтом http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<go8765> кодироска стоит утф-8
<go8765> и всё-равно крякозяблики
<portos> sshfs это хорошо но если нужно подмонтировать ~/.ssh - а рутовый доступ
<AndreX> go8765, koi8-u
<vdrandom> go8765, потому что там не утф8
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<portos> на сервере можно взять только когда залогинится юзер
<skai> AndreX: ну откуда нам знать:) а ты вызвал када его уже не было
<go8765> спс
<vdrandom> когда-то были не-уникодные кодировки в ходу :
<vdrandom> :)
<AndreX> skai, да, ладно я не обижаюсь, так просто подметил)
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651818/ а теперь разделы правильно разбиты? :)
<vdrandom> ок разбивка
<vdrandom> хотя я под рут обычно больше выделяю
<Alagos> ппц...
<Alagos> Я этого больше не переживу :)
<AndreX> у мну 40 рут и хом 2 тб
<Alagos> Мде...
<Alagos> Так а чем вам мой рут 50 гб не понравился? :)
<Alagos> Злые вы
<skai> Alagos: на 60 гиговом харде?
<vdrandom> 5 гигов под рут ок
<vdrandom> но я не укладывась обычно, захламляю гигов на 8
<Alagos> Спасибо, обнадёжил
<vdrandom> алсо, там tmp живёт
<vdrandom> в tmp бывает тоже надо чего-нибудь сложить по-крупному
<Alagos> Хм... Та у меня рабочая машина :)
<vdrandom> Alagos, оперативки много?
<Alagos> Так что я надеюсь что мне хватит и этого
<vdrandom> хватит
<Alagos> Оперативки 512
<Alagos> )))
<AndreX> а где свап
<Alagos> Должны будут докупить мне машинку 3 Ghz и 2 гб оперы
<Alagos> свап дето был :)
<vdrandom> свап нужен
<vdrandom> с 2ГБ не обязателен, с 0,5ГБ необходим
<skai> свап не нужен
<Alagos> Странно... Я делал своп, что то не видно его...
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651823/
<Alagos>  Есть своп, не нужно меня так пугать :)
<Alagos> fdisk говорит что есть
<go8765> ктонить может помочь с запуском модема, а то я не справляюсь...вот что нашёл http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<vdrandom> Alagos, а mount говорит, что его нет?
<Alagos> Хз...
<vdrandom> свап-раздел ещё нужно монтировать лол
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651824/
<vdrandom> нет свапа лол
<vdrandom> монтируй :
<vdrandom> :)
<Alagos> Там оно говорит про какое то прерывание раздела..
<Alagos> Я хз как оно так О_о
<vdrandom> и в /etc/fstab пропиши
<Alagos> А как его монтироватЬ?
<vdrandom> mount /dev/blahblah -t swap
<vdrandom> вроде бы
<Alagos> Точнее куда
<Alagos> а...
<vdrandom> никуда
<Alagos> Оке, ща
<vdrandom> это же свап :)
<Alagos> Ладно, сегодня домой, завтра разберёмся, всем удачи :)
<skai> vdrandom: ты что
<skai> прописал в фстаб
<skai> и swapon
<vdrandom> дэ?
<vdrandom> клёво :)
<vdrandom> я ни разу свап ручками не монтировал :)
<skai> а еще есть swapoff
<skai> абалдть правда?:(
<skai> *:)
<vdrandom> и не говори!
<User111[web]> Можно ли соединить 2 вай фай сети в одну ?
<skai> роуты пропиши - и все будет в шляпе
<User111[web]> у меня два телефона с роутерами могу ли я кинуть их в ноут
<User111[web]> ?
<User111[web]> только как одну
<skai> всмысле пускать ноут с двух интернетов как с одного
<User111[web]> нет 2 телефона соеденить в одну сеть
<User111[web]> и кинуть на ком
<User111[web]> п
<User111[web]> э
<User111[web]> это реально?
<User111[web]> на обеих телах есть роутеры
<User111[web]> Есть кто сечет в сетях ?
<User111[web]> 2 вай фай сети надо соеденить в одну
<User111[web]> и кинуть на ноутбук
<Lorgus> сообщения libparted    ( ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ) FAT 1 носитель 22 не совпадает с носителем загрузочного сектора f8. Возможно, вам следует запустить scandisk.
<User869[web]> Добрый вечер. Ну разъясните пожалуйста такой момент. Если например на убунту поставить рабочий стол кде (apt-get kubuntu-desktop), а потом удалить гном (apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop), то получится полноценная кубунту или ущербная?
<Lorgus> sudo apt-get install scandisk ...... Не удалось найти пакет scandisk
<AndreX|OFF> Lorgus, из винды скандиск
<AndreX|OFF> ну или из доси
<Lorgus> ээээ ващет это бубунта выдала
<Lorgus> fat32 чет накрылся
<rapidsp> User869[web]: небольшой процент вероятности успеха есть
<Lorgus> на суперблок ругается
<AndreX|OFF> ну всё правильно, она выдала
<Lorgus> когда то находил в инете как под бубунтой восстановить... щас 4 часа рыл не нашел
<User869[web]> <rapidsp> тоесть лучше не экспериментировать со столами: я имею ввиду, что какой бы стол не ставил, родной всегда должен оставаться и не удаляться
<rapidsp> User869[web]: но apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop точно не в тему
<Karloss> User869[web]: по этой инструкции удаляй http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde будет тебе полноценная кубунту
<AndreX|OFF> Lorgus, fsck?
<rapidsp> но просто установить kubuntu займет меньше времени :)
<User869[web]> <Karloss> извини, наверно тупой вопрос, по ссылке просто скопировать в терминал и все?
<Lorgus> AndreX, спс... попробую
<Karloss> User869[web]: да простой копипаст из  секции "Remove Ubuntu"
<AndreX> Lorgus, есть ещё testdisk
<AndreX> Lorgus http://man-linux.ru/notes/solve/testdisk/
<User869[web]> <Karloss> там в конце & sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, а если у меня уже стоит kubuntu-desktop, просто не писать этот отрывок. Я имею ввиду кубунтовское гном за собой не потянет (не придется преустанавливать kubuntu-desktop)?
<Karloss> User869[web]: да не пугайся если что он тебе скажет что уже все установленно, кстати обрати внимание что там для убунту 11.04
<Karloss> User869[web]: и еще, под снос некоторые программы пойдут, gimp точно, еще что-то там, не помню уже
<User869[web]> <Karloss> А понял, у меня 10.04 просто вверху выбрать свою версию да?
<Karloss> да
<User869[web]> Большое спасибо, буду пробовать.
<[Raiden]> гимп не жалко? )
<[Raiden]> если скажем поставить гимп плагин регистри, немног опочитать. Можно юзать для чего-нитьосветлить там, затемнить, изо шум убрать, отрезать чего-нить.. ) Какой смысл такую вещь выпиливать )
<[Raiden]> Хотя я незнаю что ты там с компами делаете
<rapidsp> )
<[Raiden]> или например ликвид рескале, можно взять валлпапер старый и отресайзить д овайда так, что нужные объекты не станут овальными и т.д.
<rapidsp> видимо это рецепт расово чистых кед :)
<[Raiden]> кстати аналог эффекта ликвид рескале в фотошопе совсем недавно появился.
<DropSQL> всем привет
<[Raiden]> кстати вопрос ещё, зачем вообще что-то выпиливать. Прелставьте себе автомастерскую, где выпилили все инструменты кроме тех которые в данный момент нужны.
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, из-за чего может вылазить ошибка error: Cannot access URL [my url], return code 22, я решения не нашел
<[Raiden]> выскакивать где?
<[Raiden]> а.. походу в дб ) судя по нику
<DropSQL> извиняюсь, git :)
<DropSQL> http git
<DropSQL> http://chaser.geek.km.ua/node/6 так настраивал
<vdrandom> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=git+error+22
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: подозреваю что надо что-то обновить, что уже нету того что запрошено. Но это я так, неглядя подумал.
<skai> http://itmag.es/2dkCI
<skai> смотрим
<skai> и догадываемся, что я спрошу
<DropSQL> skai: прокси не юзаю, но посмотрю что там ещё есть... искал чтот подобное, решение не нашел
<skai> так кто угадает, что я спрошу?
<AndreX> чёнибуть про обоину
<[Raiden]> может тебе чего-то такое надо
<[Raiden]> You'll need to enable dav to actively push changes over http.
<[Raiden]> не силен в гитах
<skai> AndreX: почти:)мне нужны коньки вниз:)кто посоветует какой нить конфиг докрутить?
<skai> http://itmag.es/2dkCIhttp://itmag.es/1CDYE
<skai> или в поле где мышь
<skai> или на деревянное с первого скрина
<AndreX>  ConkyWizard может пригодиться
<AndreX> http://www.uleas.com/blog/nemnogo-o-linux/conky-eto-ochen-prosto.html
<skai> неееее
<skai> они не слишком удобное утилитко
<AndreX> ну тогда понятно, но конфиг незнаю какой, впринципе любой можно подогнать если сильно захотеть
<skai> ну мне бы найти че подгонять:)
<skai> либо полоску в полоску
<skai> коротко о нагрузке, заряде батареи и mpd
<[Raiden]> на девианте есть немного про конки
<[Raiden]> и конфиги
<AndreX> http://ubuntulogy.org/interface/doky/1220 тут мона посмотреть
<DropSQL> skai: что-то не могу найти решение... теже ссылки что я и сам находил :)
<skai> http://sen7.deviantart.com/art/Conky-NightDrive-151418309
<skai> AndreX: во наверное
<chelaxe> скай
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150205.0
<go8765> помогите плиз запустить моде на убунте. пока остановился на 8ом пункте http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<go8765> не могу найти эту прогу на сайте
<[Raiden]> на форуме не замутил тему? вдруг есть уже кто-то с готовым решением.
<go8765> нашёл нечто с подобным названием тут http://download.modem-help.co.uk/utilities/Hardware-IDs/listmdm.zip.php но оно не нашло модемы
<go8765> [Raiden]: я решил для приличия сам для начала попровать :)
<go8765> а то как-то писать - сделайте всё за меня. не хочется :)
<[Raiden]> go8765: http://download.modem-help.co.uk/utilities/Hardware-IDs/listmdm.zip.php
<go8765> [Raiden]: ты всегда не замечаешь что выше писали или только сегодня :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> временами
<go8765> оно не нашло модемы
<go8765> да и судя по описанию должно не так выглядеть
<[Raiden]> речь ведь о винде
<[Raiden]> посмотри например everest
<User998[web]> как  вернуть языки в панель
<go8765> с диалапом :)
<[Raiden]> или что угодно, что дает инфу о железе.
<User998[web]> отображались раньше
<User998[web]> не отображаюьтся сейчас
<User998[web]> язык клавы
<dmay> [Raiden]: о винде? срачик? :3
<go8765> User998[web]: гуглить не пробовал ?
<AndreX> User998[web],  аплёт уведомлений ставь, наверно
<[Raiden]> dmay: нет, программа с инфой о модемал под винду.
<[Raiden]> х*
<go8765> dmay: на лине модем пытаюсь запустить
<dmay> go8765: эт куда вас, батенька, занесло то так? оО
<[Raiden]> у него софтмодем, драйвер надо выбрать
<go8765> а так как пока на лине нет нета то делать из винды пока приходится
<User998[web]> нет аплета
<dmay> ещё и софт..
<dmay> софты под линем практически никогда не заводились, емнип
<[Raiden]> заводились
<AndreX> User998[web], должен быть потому что в нём и индикатор раскладки, если ты его не удалил, вместе с чемнибудь
<go8765> а как же http://linmodems.nm.ru/
<[Raiden]> и конкретно про этот я находил линки днем
<dmay> nm.ru уже о многом говорит...
<[Raiden]> там вроде всё было включая драйвер
<User998[web]> я просто убрал все что было на панели
<User998[web]> хотел только часы убрать
<User998[web]> а получилось и панель яз закрыл
<AndreX> ну вот и возвращая обратно
<[Raiden]> User998[web]: тебе надо индикаторы добавить, там будет и раскладка и ещё пара значков
<[Raiden]> забыл как звоется апплет но он там есть
<User998[web]> как индикаторы добавить?
<[Raiden]> другой вариант, вбить в гугл типа: gnome reset panel settings
<AndreX> [Raiden], аплет уведомлений зовёться внем и раскладка и ещё какаято ерунда
<[Raiden]> да, возможно так.
<[Raiden]> У меня нет гнома под рукой
<User998[web]> все нашел
<User998[web]> <+AndreX> [Raiden], аплет уведомлений зовёться
<User998[web]> спасибо ЛЮДИ"""!!"""
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> а у меня линя под рукой нет))
<User998[web]> а можно редактировать эту панель уведомлений?
<User998[web]> там мне звук не нужен
<User998[web]> удалить как нибудь этот не нужный значек
<AndreX> фз в гугл
<User998[web]> и парочку других
<[Raiden]> User998[web]: можно только найти бинарник этого индикатора и переименовать нафиг
<[Raiden]> набери ps ax|less и ищи
<[Raiden]> или aux
<[Raiden]> возможно не только, я незнаю )
<User998[web]> например значек конвертика мне не нужен
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96439.0
<AndreX> яж сказал в гугл
<[Raiden]> тут надо заметить, что индикаторы не есть часть гнома. Это изобретение каноникал.
<[Raiden]> Хотя впринципе оно было правильным, почему - сча лень флудить. неправильно то, что разроботчики  гнома дауны ) Не приняли чужую наработку.
<Umren> правильное т.к. меньше телодвижений
<User998[web]> выполнил команду      * sudo aptitude remove indicator-messages
<Umren> а то там кое нидь крендель удалит апллет а потом приходит его сюда искать
<User998[web]> но не удалился конверт
<AndreX> панель нужно ребутнеть
<AndreX> мдя
<User998[web]> ща проверим
<User998[web]> спс всем
<go8765> всё! ктонить запускал диалап модем под убунтой помогите пошагово плиз. а то я замучался
<go8765> я гайды нашёд вроде, но осилить не могу
<AndreX> на форуме тему создай, там народу более
<go8765> AndreX: вот я нашёл вроде простой гайд http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=19234&st=0&p=346151&#entry346151
<go8765> но не могу к примеру понять как мне выбрать драйвер подходящий к моему ядру
<go8765> вот нашёл вроде даже свежий жрайвер http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/martian/
<go8765> artus: вся надежда на тебя :)
<artus> вреш)
<AndreX> go8765, ну самый последний качай и ставь дальше по этой  инструкции
<go8765> AndreX: что значит : Скачиваем исходники именно к той версии ядра, которая у вас стоит из репозитория дистрибутива
<go8765> если в версиях дров - последняя за 2010 год
<go8765> илил имеется ввиду, что 2.6 ?
<AndreX> 2.6 2.4
<go8765> ядро всмысле
<AndreX> да
<go8765> ага
<artus>  go8765 чего поломал то ?
<AndreX> да он win мопед поставить не может
<AndreX> диалаповский
<go8765> щя попробую на виртуалке его сначало поставить что бы зря не ребутаться
<AndreX> go8765, он у тебя через com подключаеться?
<go8765> я не знаю что такое ком
<go8765> в плату материнскую
<AndreX> ком порт
<go8765> ну я всё равно не знаю что это :)
<go8765> никогда не пользовался
<AndreX> жесть
<go8765> юсб портом пользовался - знаю
<go8765> а комом - нет
<AndreX> go8765, http://goo.gl/Q07LX
<go8765> AndreX: а какой из них качать - martian-full-20100123.tar.gz  ?
<AndreX> ну я не знаю качай его
<go8765> и что такое http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/martian/martian-ubuntu-2.6.20-16-generic.tar.gz ?
<go8765> и http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/martian/martian240206.tar.gz ?
<go8765> AndreX: не. в плату он у меня
<go8765> как память
<AndreX> ну ладно тогда, ковыряйся далее)
<go8765> а чё так ? :)
<go8765> если бы ком, это меняло бы что-то ?
<AndreX> у меня просто комовский был
<go8765> а
<Nor8> xorg.conf в 11.04 где находится, кто напомнит?
<dmay> хорг.конф умер ещё в 10.04, нэ?
<Nor8>  Да вроде нет,   в 10.04 он точно был
<dmay> skai: устрой срачик?
<Nor8> dmay: Если его в 11.04 нет, то куда он все прописывает?
<dmay> Nor8: страшная НЕХ с названием HAL )
<skai> dmay: сам старайся
<Nor8> dmay: Так где копать то? )))
<dmay> Nor8: а я хз, я ещё после 9.10 на оффтопик вернулся :3
<skai> dmay: хал выпилили тыщу лет назад
<Nor8> dmay: Дикий чтоле? )))
<skai> за тормоглючность и говномамонтность
<dmay> skai: уже? оперативненько
<dmay> Nor8: завидуй, завидуй :Р
<dmay> хотя идея была правельнее, чем ксорг.
<dmay> ксорг вообще давно выпилить пора, такого позора даже в оффтопике давно нет
<skai> dmay: погугли что такое вайланд
<dmay> skai: я в курсе. я про ксорг говорю, который всё ещё ставится из коробки
<artus> dmay, угу, там если вешаетцо то все сразу и конкретно)
<artus> dmay, и синька на каждый чих
<dmay> artus: толсто и для 8 класса :3
<artus> dmay, ща выгоню тя нафиг из класа)
<artus> dmay, благо на тебе уже стампов негде ставить)
<artus> *ш
<dmay> за чтоооооа? за здравую критику общеизветсных и самых распространённых уязвимостей в линуксах? О_О
<skai> dmay: за троллинг оффтопиком
<artus> dmay, за то что тролиш)
<dmay> оффтопик был лишь примером, там с висты ещё окошки UACа рисуются на отдельном рабстоле, недоступном остальным приложениям
<skai> dmay: ага.и недоступны, када венда одиноко падает от малейшего чиха
<skai> вот спасает ее будто окошки на отдельном окне
<dmay> а то, что счас любая программа в линуксе может спокойно вычислить окошко запущенного от рута терминала и писать туад что попало, это вам как?
<artus> dmay, и че ?
<skai> dmay: и хуй выполнит
<skai> ой
<Nor8> Кто ж тебе от рута даст терминал запустить? _))))
<artus> skai, застрелись)
<skai> artus: накажи меня
<dmay> skai: торжественный самобен? )
<artus> @kick skai умри неверный
<dmay> *самозабан
<skai> накажи меня, грязный похотливый извращенец
<chelaxe> :-D
<dmay> skai: почему это не выполнит? терминал уже под рутом, либо судо чотатам только что выполнялось, никаких паролей, пиши себе ерем -ереф
<skai> dmay: и система сама скажет - не могу рм ереф сделть
<skai> давно уже защита от дурака даж для рута
<dmay> skai: ну ерем
<dmay> тьфу
<skai> dmay: и кстати.пруф
<dmay> ерем это чисто пример, который, к тому же, спокойно обходится
<skai> dmay: ты пруф дай, а не вброс тупой
<dmay> пруфы в гуглах и мейллистах, так же как artus'ова вечно падающая винда :3
<skai> а то мне скучно
<skai> dmay: вот ты дай
<skai> dmay: не можешь найти - бан на неделю
<skai> для тренировки:)
<dmay> злоупотребляешь?
<skai> а то раньше ты на каждый вброс неоднозначную ссыль мог дать:)
<skai> dmay: за троллинг получишь же:)
<dmay> где? пальцем ткни?
<Nor8>  Ладно, с хоргом проехали :-D А как победить дефолтный курсор, который взял моду отображаться в полноэкранном режиме в вайн-играх? Не критично, конечно, но отвлекает.
<dmay> за такой троллинг тебе придётся пол-канала стрелять )
<skai> dmay: дык:)с тебя и начну
<skai> я тут недавно амнистию проводил
<skai> камер у нас много
<skai> иак
<skai> в общем с вами то, за что мну наказали
<skai> я спать уже хочу
<weise> Здорово. Иногда бывает такая фигня: включаю ubuntu вылазит окошко типо введите пароль для соединения по dsl (ну при включении шнур воткнут), так вот, ввожу пароль(это который от рута, а не от dsl), оно закрывается(значит пароль верен) и вылазит модальное окно «АуÑ
<artus> !255 | weise
<ubuntuhelp> weise: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<weise> а по делу?
<weise> да и кого волнуют кривые irc клиенты?
<artus> weise, http://itmages.ru/image/view/239531/7ebddca3
<artus> по делу как бе
<weise> там картинка должна быть?
<artus> weise, месагу пополам реж говорю
<weise> Здорово. Иногда бывает такая фигня: включаю ubuntu вылазит окошко типо введите пароль для соединения по dsl (ну при включении шнур воткнут), так вот, ввожу пароль(это который от рута, а не от dsl), оно закрывается(значит пароль верен)
<weise>  и вылазит модальное окно «Аутенфикация dsl» с 2 кнопками, но активна лишь кнопка «Отменить» . Решается беда так: kill nm-applet, и запукаю снова, тогда окно не вылазит. Что это за хрень? Что сделать, чтобы больше не видеть? ubuntu 11.04 gnome3 nm-applet
<weise> могу по слогам порезать:))
<[Raiden]> проведи эксперимент
<[Raiden]> вбей в бервый диалог неверный пасс
<artus> поставь галочку в нм доступно всем
<artus> не будет просить
<[Raiden]> скорее всего диалог тоже исчезнет
<[Raiden]> И кстати не ясн опочему 2 паса )
<weise> диалог не каждый раз, он иногда
<weise> 1 пас
<weise> рутовский
<weise> dsl то настроен
<dmay> skai|offline: куда, зарааза, меня всего на два вопроса отвлекли, а он уже того
<dmay> skai|offline: на, нигадяй http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/102077/ и дальше по ссылкам
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Один себе, другой соседу )))
<[Raiden]> )
<weise> artus, тут запрет на >255 символов? оно не видно другим когда я посылаю?
<[Raiden]> weise: некоторым да, у кого квирк, видят половину.
<weise> разработчикам надо отписаться
<artus> weise, обясняю, сервера фринода работают с utf, если ты фигачиш текст больше 255 символов то его в какой то момент корябит до невозможности
<artus> weise, сие есть особенности фринода. причем тут разработчики
<dmay> [Raiden]: в квасселе тоже каша
<[Raiden]> ясно
<weise> sql?
<dmay> а голубее^wводы как слали тонны текста, так и шлют
<[Raiden]> в квирке последний символ вопросом, а 254 видно
<weise> стринга 255
<weise> фринод с базой данных работает?
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты-ж картинку прислал, в полный треш
<dmay> а, там не квирк, ну да )
<dmay> weise: не думай об этом, это вредно
<weise> ну ну:)
<[Raiden]> dmay: Это артус прислал
<dmay> упс )
<[Raiden]> нп
<weise> а никто не в курсе, w3m умеет файлы сохранять?
<artus> должен уметь
<weise> да, и вопрос в догонку. как по ssh файл залить на машину и скачать с нее?
<artus> man scp
<Nor8> !w3m
<ubuntuhelp> w3m - это лучший текстовый веб-браузер, поддерживает таблицы, фреймы, цвет текста, максимально близко отображает структуру сайта в тексте
<weise> есть комп(винда), есть ubuntu. с винды по ssh через putty коннектимся на ubuntu можно будет файл с винды залить на ubuntu и проделать обратное?
<artus> winscp
<dmay> weise: google tunnelier, а путтю забудь как страшный сон
<dmay> и винсцп тоже как страшный сон
<artus> dmay, изыди,, путя тебе чем не угодила?
<dmay> ибо нефиг в консолях корячится, когда уже красивый удобный гуй нарисовали )
<dmay> artus: она слишком Ъ
<dmay> ckbirjv djj,ot xthtcxeh
<dmay> слишком вообще чересчур
<artus> dmay, вау, в тунелере сплошной гуй ? пакажи
<artus> dmay, даеш скрины гуевого ссх
<dmay> artus: http://screencast.com/t/t9EryqdVxp
<dmay> при логине слева появляются пункты RDP, terminal, file transfer
<weise> Эмуляция терминала производится в стандартной консоли Windows. oO
<artus> dmay, иии, в чем такое фееричное отличие из за которого надо не 0.4 а 6.5 метров тянуть?
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/7AbFZitQC порт-фрвардинг для простых смертных!
<artus> dmay, причем его небось еще и сетапить надо
<dmay> artus: простота и удобство же
<artus> мдя
<dmay> artus: та-же фигня, из-за которой хомячки седутся на всякие ифоны )
<weise> dmay, нах запутываешь)) он же просто tunnelierer
<dmay> *ведутся
<weise> без гугла
<artus> @kick weise еще мат и в баню
<dmay> weise: google это не название, google это глагол XD
<artus> dmay, нафига хомячкам ссх ?
<weise> это не мат
<dmay> artus: я так в домашнюю сетку издалека хожу, например
<artus> @voice weise
<weise> ы
<artus> мне виднее
<weise> ты не правильно смотришь)
<dmay> artus: win+tun enter enter password enter клик дома
<weise> буду дальше вас доставать:) есть sensors утилита, а есть что-нибудь покруче?
<artus> есть
<weise> что?
<artus> sensors
<artus> ))
<laptoper> gDesklets?
<Nor8>  weise: screenklets, conky
<Nor8> screenlets*
<weise> не
<weise> все не то
<Sergey_IT> weise, я вот пальцем потрогал бук снизу - все нормально...
<weise> надо без плюшек, только температуру
<weise> и консольную
<weise> сергей_оно, я потрогать не могу так как по ssh надо бы:)
<artus> sensors тебе тогда чем не угодил?
<weise> одна температура, а их три должно быть
<laptoper> Правой кнопкой, настройка и там смотри галки надо включить
<weise> консольно
<Sergey_IT> weise, тогда к экстасенсу ))
<weise> man extrasens
<weise> ;)
<weise> что бы еще то спросить?))
<Sergey_IT> weise, это вопрос? )
<weise> риторический)
<weise> могу про rfkill спросить
<Sergey_IT> weise, так кастрюля эффективнее...
<weise> а есть какие-нибуддь консольные игрушки?
<weise> почему rfkill, почему не любят нашу страну?:(
<weise> что за частичное обновление?
<Sergey_IT> weise, калшдд - так по-русски...
<Sergey_IT> weise, где?
<weise> в менеджере обновл пишет Не все обновления возможно установить
<Sergey_IT> weise, так подожди, не спеши
<weise> я не собираюсь, опять после что-нибудь отвалится
<Sergey_IT> 11.04?
<weise> да
<weise> http://narod.ru/disk/20039599001/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5%20%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%BE.png.html
<weise> смотри
<Sergey_IT> видел такое пару раз
<Sergey_IT> 11.04 - это экстрим )
<weise> в смысле?
<weise> я давно на 11.04
<weise> тут вот пару дней назад начала эта фигня появлятся
<dmay> weise: осиль itmages.ru акие нить
<weise> я мега редко картинки выкладываю
<Sergey_IT> weise, поиском пользоваться надо, на днях такую же кто-то здесь выкладывал )))
<weise> и что говорят?
<Nor8> weise: http://imgur.com/ сюда залей
<Sergey_IT> я не следил за темой (
<weise> а вот так http://www.google.ru/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiuc396iD_1pu-GmGd9qXVJxQ3ca-mIwODlG-Wk_1Z16BHMz2QtBQx6p8pYV_1N58y4jgcGlsTlo8_1i6pEj_1jPGitXuGJHFQT2OxVSRKdFZuoDuJKd8tEm1-P4dF49YB7x0hhK0q29x6ZCTXE3c0p2PZkSxwzA13WW-p2jNoKqAzBCi0tQ9iB48UJAKC1Z6uPzOBPfLx4ZlQ_1dD1jCd7D2GzwrBnZaWaZUiDMnnZxdWOZuuKTK2pAh9Je-LdMGBgvSo9n93omGd3ZDnu_1s_1SSNe236FshRTM8BR0D9TwqYC_1EpfToyDKJhmVhHQVfoqkyNC9N1Ev3uBr6gt4JML56LyAKJvxDtqmg3iweWQWz7JyR9otHswSBIDdP2vvzxpEJe2_1GTqQMPov7NC
<weise> ой
<Nor8> weise: есть такой сайт,  goo.gl называется, обрати внимание
<weise> ну век живи
<weise> и умри))
<weise> http://itmages.ru/image/view/239563/7628a710
<Sergey_IT> а чего здесь так тихо?
<weise> слушайте
<weise> а есть у кого-нибудь инвайт на хабр
<weise> ?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего молчишь? Вин опять поломал?
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Sergey_IT> разбудил? Извини )
<Nor8> weise: Купи инвайт
<weise> yt
<weise> не
<Sergey_IT> как-то не хожу туда, где приглашение требуется (
<weise> да там инфы много
<dmay> где инфы много? на хабре? охлол
<Sergey_IT> dmay, там другая инфа, которой много )
<dmay> инвайты на хабр нужны только чтоб срать в комментики, всё чего там появляется нормального можно и без регистрации почитать
<dmay> Sergey_IT: например? 100500тый коммент что аппл/гугл/мс/оракел зол/добро/задолбал/облажался/всехнатянул?
<weise> q&a
<weise> вопросы ответы
<dmay> на хабре? не смешите мои тапочки, лучше дуйте на stackoverflow/superuser/и что там для админов
<dmay> serverfault
<weise> мне надо java пронраммирование
<Sergey_IT> чего пограммировать?
<weise> работать)
<Sergey_IT> я java в глаза не видел
<laptoper> Ребят, подскажите как запрограммировать выключение компьютера в определенное время?
<laptoper> Допустим чтобы в 02:00 он вырубился
<weise> sudo shutdown -h 120
<laptoper> а пароль он будет требовать?
<weise> через 2 часа я написал
<weise> ну да, с момент написания
<weise> в*
<laptoper> ок, спс
<dmay> weise: stackoverflow, там этих яверов как собак. но для жабы можно и более специализированые места поискать
<go876> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765> àíóêà
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go871> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go871, Понг понг понг...
<go871> сколько надо памяти для виртуальной убунты ?
<[Raiden]> в мск почти в2 часа ночи , температура +28
<go8765> омг
<[Raiden]> go871:  при установке выдели 512 , на всякий, а потом можешь уменьшить - так лучше всего.
<[Raiden]> я уменьшал максимум до 64 мб, со свопом
<go8765> [Raiden], до скольки то уменьшать ? :)
<[Raiden]> работало , но оооочень медлено
<go8765> я уже поставил
<go8765> щя уменьшить надо
<[Raiden]> до 256 наверное ) Можешь и наобород увеличить - если есть
<go8765> 350 хватит ?
<[Raiden]> думаю да.
<[Raiden]> особенно если свопраздел создался.
<go8765> как проверить ?
<[Raiden]> swapon -s
<[Raiden]> просто инфу выдает
<[Raiden]> или free -m
<go8765> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<go8765> /dev/sda5                               partition	407544	0	-1
<go8765> это значит что он есть ?
<go8765>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<go8765> Mem:           346        311         35          0         36        136
<go8765> -/+ buffers/cache:        137        208
<go8765> Swap:          397          0        397
<go8765> [Raiden], оно ? есть значит ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> 397мб
<go8765> мало ?
<go8765> или сойдёт
<shenmue> а о чем речь?
<shenmue> свап маленький
<[Raiden]> да сойдет наверное. Мне хватало. Смотря что ты будешь делать в виртуалке
<go8765> о памяти для виртуалке
<go8765> ну драйвер пробовать. а так ничего особо :)
<go8765> кстати, а чё 11.04  меняет тему оформления когда мало памяти ?
<go8765> ну то есть чего - мне понятно
<go8765> просто про процесс немного узнать хотелось бы
<go8765> там просто типа теней нету ?
<[Raiden]> насчет рам незнаю, а размер видеопамяти и гостевые дрова точно могут влиять - юнити  может не загрузиться
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю что там у тебя
<go8765> 10.04
<go8765> лтс
<go8765> сори
<Grayfore[web]> прощу прощения, может кто-нибудь помочь с wine?
<[Raiden]> ясно
<go8765> Grayfore[web], ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: в свойствах стола там эффекты включались, точнее так включался компиз, а по умолчанию метасити - он тоже умеет тени , но это надо включит ьв gconf-editor - можно вбить в гугл:
<[Raiden]> metacity enable compositing
<[Raiden]> или  типа того
<go8765> я просто заметил, что с 512 у меня чёрненькие панельки были, а с 350 - серенькие
<go8765> типа как в винде
<go8765> простая тема и покрасивше
<[Raiden]> я не помню что бы уменя что-то менялось, может я просто не включал эффекты вообще в виртуалке )
<[Raiden]> тема может слетела почему-то )
<[Raiden]> шот сделай
<go8765> да меня устраивает
<go8765> мне просто интересно было, что это за система такая предотвращёния кменьшения производительности :)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-26
<tomfarr_> Rusian too much intellectual discussion - http://bit.ly/pA0EzS
<go8765> помогите пдлуста постасить опенбокс
<go8765> *д=ж
<tomfarr_> go8765, sudo apt-get install openbox | apt-get install XDM | и несколько манипуляций с xinit.rc
<go8765> tomfarr_, спс. разюираюсь пока
<tomfarr_> go8765, грамотная речь, основа взаимопонимания, и своевременно полученой помощи. Не за что пока.
<go8765> это ты про моё  пдлуста ? :)
<tomfarr_> go8765, это я про твое - разюираюсь пока
<go8765> я ж как порядочный смайлик в конце поставил :)
<tomfarr_> Не ставь смайлики в конце предложения. БУДЬ СУРОВЫМ. Ставь точки.
<go8765> ну когда я шучу - то ставлю смайлики, а то не всё же сурово делать . (точка)
<skai> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<skai> хых.лор сложили.еще с вечера
<Grayfore> Здравствуйте, может кто-нибудь помочь разобраться с настройкой Wine?
<go8765> ?
<go8765> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Grayfore> в общем, вот что пишется после попытки запуска игры: http://paste.org.ru/?990opl. Кто-нибудь знает, что это значит, и в чем причина ошибки?
<tomfarr_> http://gf-d.in/imageshare/Снимок.png выжигает глаза.
<tomfarr_> http://proximityworld.com/ афигеть!
<Offoffoff> tomfarr_: кривой сайт.
<Offoffoff> Йохохохоххохохохооо
<Calcium> всем привет. образы Ubuntu записываются на флэшку командой dd?
<onoez_omg> от исо хаписанного дд на флеху толку не будет
<onoez_omg> а отдельных образов для таких целей офицально нет
<arku> последний релиз умеет такое вроде как
<Calcium> onoez_omg, насколько я знаю даже в debian wheezy сделали уже гибридные образы
<onoez_omg> дебиан есть для флех не помню офицальный или нет
<onoez_omg> но какое отношение в этом вопросе дебиан имеет к убунте
<onoez_omg> вон говорят последняя чётотам
<onoez_omg> я бы проверил не распространяется ли она и в таком виде
<arku> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30895
<onoez_omg> а во круто
<arku> оказывается в совсем последних только :)
<onoez_omg> давно пора
<onoez_omg> Calcium, как вариант есть unetbootin
<arku> я думал в 11.04 тоже есть
<onoez_omg> им можно легко запилить образ на флеху
<onoez_omg> как отдельно слитый, так и слитый самим unetbootin
<arku> да там уже давно есть стандартная тулза для запиливания на флешку)
<onoez_omg> это она там есть
<onoez_omg> в ней же )
<arku> не запоминаю название гуишных приложений :)
<onoez_omg> с памятью плохо?
<arku> да ни к чему просто) какая разница что называется например "Параметры системы" или "Настройки системы"
<Calcium> hybrid iso только с версии 11.10 oneric
<arku> один фиг оно будет в том же самом меню)
<arku> Calcium, уже есть образы альфа)
<Calcium> важнее то, что dd if of из любого дистра
<onoez_omg> да я негодовал по этому поводу всегда
<onoez_omg> ну что нету
<Calcium> каким еще способом пожно с флешки поставить?
<Calcium> без unetbootin
<sig_wall> Calcium: unetbootin
<Calcium> =)
<Calcium> где-то слышал про танцы с grub
<sig_wall> почему без unetbootin ?
<poncha> доброе утро!
<sig_wall> и да, dd размер блока при записи на флешку лучше меньше 256k не ставить.
<Calcium> poncha, доброе
<Calcium> sig_wall, допустим, что нет возможности его использовать
<arku> Calcium, а если без допустим? Я вот например не вижу разумных причин его не использовать..
<Calcium> arku, а что он по сути делает?
<arku> по сути делает флешку загрузочной :)
<arku> делает какой то свой загрузчик который после запуска передает управление исошнику
<Alagos> Доброе утро. Как раздать инет с одного компа на второй через иптейблу?
<sig_wall> arku: не совсем. оно выковыривает из исошника данные и делает их загрузочными
<arku> Alagos, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=iptables+nat&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<sig_wall> сам исошник как целое не сохраняется, только файлы с него
<arku> sig_wall, ну да. под словами передает управление исошниками я имел в виду передает управление оригинальному загрузчику из исо
<sig_wall> ну да
<Calcium> а это ручками можно сделать? )
<sig_wall> просто есть memdisk, он реально передает управление исошке, только эта исошка 1) должна влезать в память 2) не трогать int 13h, т.е. быть досовой :)
<arku> Calcium, ну да) оно кажется даже без гуи умеет
<arku> sig_wall, а вот про это я не знал :)
<sig_wall> memdisk хорошая вещь когда нет дисковода а надо прошить мамку или ещё какой девайс из под доса :)
<sig_wall> или victoria прогнать
<onoez_omg> сколько разговариваешь уже давно бы запилил из исо на флеху юнетбутином )
<Calcium> всем спасибо )
<Calcium> пилю юнетбутином)
<Alagos> Как посмотреть на какой сетевухе инет, а на какой сеть? )
<shenmue> ifconfig
<shenmue> хотя вопрос малость не понятен
<arku> route
<arku> route | grep default
<arku> хотя нет. не факт что дефолт=интернет :)
<nAgoHaK> ??
<nAgoHaK> lol
<Alagos> Кто то мне что то писал? Я инет ребутал :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<dmay> о, ирц не выключенная
<dmay> а чо ето у вас тут?
<Alagos> SergeyIT: ты не мог бы подсказать как раздать инет на второй комп?
<SergeyIT> никогда не делал этого, но на форуме темы видел
<SergeyIT> у меня роутеры стоят
<Alagos> У меня тоже. Но на свиче порты закончились, пока купят новый - нужно дать инет сотруднику...
<Umren> Alagos: бредовая позиция
<Umren> скажы, что так сделать нельзя, тогда быстрей купят свич
<Umren> ты видимо не давно работает :D
<Umren> *ешь
<SergeyIT> да и время отпусков, может есть простаивающие компы...
<Umren> если ты ему раздашь инет с компа свич купят через год
<Umren> ага, либо убирай другого
<SergeyIT> во...лучше начальника отключить - свич сразу будет )
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Свичь уже заказали, но пока его нет нужен инет
<Alagos> а поднимать инет нужно через иптейблу или через ifconfig?
<arinov> или через нетворк менеджер
<Alagos> и не могу понять какой шлюз писать
<Alagos> arinov: это я на второй комп раздаю
<arinov> ну и что?
<|rapidsp|> Alagos: найди howto на форуме или на хелпе
<Alagos> так нашел... Я уже их все перепробовал, что то инет не поднимается хоть ты тресни. А сеть есть...
<|rapidsp|> наверное форвардинг в sysctl забываешь разрешить :)
<Thefa11> hi all
<Alagos> |rapidsp|: нет, не забыл
<Abbattar> на аськиной irc какая то дрянь творится, в приват куча ботов зоваливается и флудят ...
<AndreX> ïðèâåò, âåðíèå ìíå ìîé âîéñ)
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> здрасте
<DropSQL> всем привет, ктот настраивал http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/Git/43806/ такое?
<Greg-ru> AndreX, привет
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Abbattar> q
<shenmue> ре
<Abbattar> оло
<Abbattar> а графическая оболичка под Git есть
<Abbattar> ?
<Umren> Abbattar: возможно
<Umren> гугл скажет точнее, первая ссылка
<Umren> ответ на вопрос
<Abbattar> да я как бэ не пользуюсь пока, это к вопросу от DropSQL
<Abbattar> было дело что то загонял себе через Git но это давно было..
<DropSQL> :( говорят нужно настроить https чтобы заработал push, но я хз как донастроить правильно :(
<User900[web]> !nick Maxi7
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Maxi7'
<Slukin> привет всем, поставил убунту 11.04, все нравится, но не переношу banshee.... у нее даже значек, как инвалидная коляска... есть у вас предложения, какой плеер лучше всего будет??? придерживаюсь пока ритмбокса
<Grayfore> slukin, если пользовался виндой и тебя устраивали winamp/aimp - попробуй audacious. Если нужно что посерьезней и позаковыристей - amarok
<Slukin> а какие отличительные особенности у amarok?
<shenmue> если тебе все равно что играет там в трее то ставь любой
<Grayfore> Slukin, а хз, мне audacious хватает. просто в холиварных тредах встречал много положительных отзывах о amaroke как о серьезном проигрывателе )
<Slukin> вот я тоже слышал, по этому думаю вот...)))) но баньши точно не вариант))) уже удалил
<Slukin> а амарок-то довольно тяжелый для плеера
<Grayfore> угу
<Slukin> 73 метра и 260 после установки
<Grayfore> ну учти то что он под кде
<Grayfore> много тянет за собой
<Slukin> блин, у меня юнити в 11.04
<Grayfore> ?
<Slukin> лишнего не надо)))
<Slukin> пакеты от КДЕ
<Grayfore> а
<Grayfore> ну смотри сам )
<Grayfore> я юзал амарок, мало того што весит много, так после того как я загрузил в него всю свою аудиотеку на обработку - 300гигов, начал жестко тупить при запуске
<Slukin> :) ну от 300 гб, я думаю, многие плееры тупить начнут
<Grayfore> ну аимп на винде нормально справлялся
<Grayfore> да и на семерке встроенный плеер тоже нормально обрабатывал весь этот хлам
<Slukin> :) кстати, в репозиториях в 11.04 я что-то не нашел ритмбокса)))
<Grayfore> ?
<Grayfore> как ж ты его тогда ставил?
<Slukin> я его не ставил
<Slukin> у меня стоял по умолчанию в 11.04 баньши
<Slukin> я его снес
<Slukin> sudo apt-get purge banshee
<Grayfore> хм, только что нашел ритмбокс, в репах от убунты
<Slukin> таким макаром)
<Grayfore> ))
<Slukin> нашел ритмбокс, проковырял шары
<jham> mpd+ncmpcpp не виснут ;)
<DropSQL> люди,а у когот есть ссылка почитать как настроить протокол git:// ?
<Grayfore> DropSQL гугл бессилен чтоли?)
<DropSQL> Grayfore: хз как искать, помоги плз
<Grayfore> честно говоря я слабо представляю что такое протокол git и с чем его едят. Введи в гуле "настройка протокола git" чтоли, вроде что-то дельное пишет.
<Alagos> Как сохранить правила в iptable?
<Alagos> у меня после ребута они слетают...
<HACTEHbKA> Привет. Что делать? http://paste.ubuntu.com/652341/
<shenmue> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shenmue> HACTEHbKA, не поможет то вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=63411;sa=showPosts
<HACTEHbKA> <shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652348/
<HACTEHbKA> shenmue No such file or directory
<shenmue> это на команду /var/lib/dpkg/info такое выдает?
<HACTEHbKA> <shenmue>, cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Alagos> как сохранить настройки iptables?
<arinov> Alagos: конфиг сохрани
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<shenmue> не юзал
<portos> Всем привет!
<portos> и сразу вопрос знатокам: Как скопировать файл с сервера на локальный пк имея на сервере рутовый доступ?
<Alagos> arinov: sudo -s iptables-save > /etc/iptables.conf
<shenmue> HACTEHbKA пройди через наутилусь или что там да глянь
<Alagos> portos: scp file user_name@remote_server:~/
<Alagos> portos: ну или man scp
<Alagos> arinov: но оно не помогло. или его каждый раз грузить нужно при старте?
<HACTEHbKA> <shenmue>, хм... Папка то есть..
<HACTEHbKA> А, нету vmware-servewr
<shenmue> там черным по русскому написанно затереь увсе в папке на что жалуется dpkg
<HACTEHbKA> Аа =)
<portos> И еще один вопрос: как дать юзеру полные права на папку и все что в папке?
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652348/ тут три пакета нижних
<shenmue> не стирай а перемести
<shenmue> на всякий случай в другое место
<shenmue> и все похожие названия тож
<Alagos> portos: sudo chown -R user:usergroup /папка
<portos> Alagos: спасибо!
<Alagos> portos: не за что
<HACTEHbKA> <shenmue>, пасипки =)
<jham> Alagos: это не права
<jham> :P
<shenmue> HACTEHbKA помогло ?
<portos> chown -R alex:alex /home/alex/ - хм... ничего не изменилось
<portos> drwxrwx--- 2 alex alex 4096 Jul 26 13:59 alex
<jham> portos: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod "man chmod" "man chown"
<Niktia> Привет!
<jham> И еще один вопрос: как дать юзеру полные права на папку и все что в  папке? <-- "юзеру" - это владельцу? или _всем_ пользователям?
<jham> @ portos
<HACTEHbKA> <shenmue>, ага =)
<shenmue> отлично
<jham> разные вещи, если что
<HACTEHbKA> <jham> sudo chown user:usergroup /dir
<jham> ...
<sharikoff> q all
<jham> HACTEHbKA: это был не мой вопрос
<artus> sharikoff, пыщ
<richard_castle> sharikoff: попячса
<sharikoff> artus: приезжай ко мне
<artus> sharikoff, у тебя орешки есть? ))
<sharikoff> пиво.. боюс не справлюсь
<artus> sharikoff, за цену чтоб до тебя добратцо можно в пивную кому впасть)
<sharikoff> я тя выведу из комы небоись
<artus> sharikoff, а телепорт я еще не собрал (
<sharikoff> тут еще таймень со мной.. не знаю едят ли его с пивом но судя по его виду пива на него надо много
<artus> хыы
<Niktia> подскажите, а в ubuntu есть программа для ди джеев?
<artus> sharikoff, закопти, будет весч )
<sharikoff> я иво непадниму
<richard_castle> Niktia: ну думаю диджей способен освоить либре оффис
<artus> sharikoff, что ж ты гад живеш то так далеко :'(
<artus> Niktia, vi лучшая прогармма для диджеев )
<Niktia> по другому - ДЛя ди-джейства. типа virtualDj
<richard_castle> artus: они не осилят:)ты им че попроще:)
<sharikoff> artus: я ищо отьехал на север километоров на 700. в командировке я..
<artus> sharikoff, давай ближе к киеву в командировку )
<sharikoff> до лены 200 км
<sharikoff> до речки
<sharikoff> и тут есть 2 мегабитный инет.. ужас просто
<shenmue> на годик тебе диалап и твое мнение о 2 мегабитах изменится!
<sharikoff> я наоборот радуюсь
<Slukin> помогите, у меня такая проблема, удалил banshee, поставил rhythmbox... из апплета громкости у меня banshee не удалился, что делать? убунту 11.04, удалял sudo apt-get purge banshee
<shenmue> sudo apt-get purge banshee*
<shenmue> аккуртано смотри что удаляет вместе с ним
<shenmue> а то всю систему снесешь
<richard_castle>  Slukin ну удали теперь banshee-extension-soundmenu
<sharikoff> праильно.. ближе нужно быть к природе
<richard_castle> shenmue: apt-get purge packetname\*
<richard_castle> shenmue: чтобы по маске удалило.экранируй.иначе можешь снести все
<Slukin> Пакет banshee-extension-soundmenu не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<Slukin> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<richard_castle> а теперь осталось перезагрузить индикатор
<Slukin> как его перезагрузить?
<Slukin> помогло, всем спасибо за участие)
<shenmue> что помогло не ясно
<shenmue> будет считать что мое ^_^
<richard_castle> shenmue: перезапустить индикатор:)
<richard_castle> shenmue: твое бы не помогло - пакета уже не стояло:)
<shenmue> sudo apt-get purge banshee* так же удалит все плагины и прочее
<Slukin> просто завершил сеанс и вошел снова)
<Slukin> ага, так и удалял
<richard_castle> shenmue: \*
<richard_castle> shenmue: не советуй то, что опасно:)
<shenmue> тут почти все советы от рута делаются
<shenmue> так что по другому никак
<[Raiden]> привет всем
<[Raiden]> интересно, есть кто-нить кому нравится баньши?
<Slukin> ну я выбрал команду purge именно потому, что она удаляет все зависимости программы и настройки
<richard_castle> shenmue: я про * и \* (экранирование для апт-гет, чтобы баш не считал это самим собой)
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: ну кому то и кеды нравятся.че уж тут
<Slukin> Привет, я только что удалил эту инвалидную коляску
<[Raiden]> Кеды нравятся мне
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> Slukin пурге пакеты и настройки но не всё
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: видишь:)если уж кеды нравятся - чем баньши не понравится?:)
<[Raiden]> Ну незнаю, не шустырй плейер неумеющий cue + на mono
<richard_castle> видишь:)чем это хуже нешустрого ДЕ с мускулем в зависимостях:)
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: зависимости есть у всех программ ) qt и т.д. нативный софт, а если залезь в папку с моно, окажется что там вин пе бинарники
<[Raiden]> нешустрый кде - тоже неверно.
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: если вырезать из него половину кед
<richard_castle> а оставить дефолтно, как его видят разрабы (всякие непомуки и прочее) - так выжрет все, что есть
<[Raiden]> кде тоже нативная среда, и появилась раньше гнома
<[Raiden]> )
<richard_castle> ага.закрытое проприетарное гугно:)
<[Raiden]> всегда была под гпл
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: 4.2
<richard_castle> кеды были созданы еще на закрытых кутях
<[Raiden]> абаснуй
<[Raiden]> была версия qt\x11 под гпл
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: кути свободными стали в 98
<richard_castle> кеды появились в 96
<richard_castle> гном появился как альтернатива несвободным кутявым кедам
<User936[web]> Слушайте, тута у меня есть проблема с загрузчиком Ubuntu. Кто может помочь?
<richard_castle> User936[web]: иисус
<richard_castle> !ask > User936[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User936[web], please see my private message
<vdrandom> [Raiden], он тебя троллит же ну :))
<Niktia> User936: Я помогу
<richard_castle> vdrandom: обоснуй
<[Raiden]> Ну тык, первый диср на них тоже появился в 98 году ) По крайней мере у меня Mandrake 5.2 с кде 1.1.2.  А гном тогда был 0.30 и представлял собой панельку в связке с вм fvwm.
<richard_castle> vdrandom: или по твоему кеды не появились в 96 на насквозь проприетарном куте?
<vdrandom> "проприетарное гугно" - бред
<vdrandom> richard_castle, при чём тут это вообще? :) Щас полноценный опенсурс
<vdrandom> а вейт. ты с рмс тёзка. Если ты он, то всё понятно. :)
<richard_castle> vdrandom: ну так и он вспоминал, что кеды появились раньше гнома:)я тож в историю их появления ударился
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: Может и так, но если они уже открыты 12+ лет, то это значит , что они открыты.
<[Raiden]> )
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: ну так это никто не отрицает:)
<vdrandom> кеды клёвые есличо. Пересел на них с опенбокса :)
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: ты вспоминал историю их появления - я тебе рассказал:)
<[Raiden]> Ну то что кути был не сразу свободный конечно беда. Если было бы так, возможно гнома вообще небыло бы.
<richard_castle> не было бы:)он создан как свободная альтернатива же:)
<richard_castle> и было бы у нас милое xfce везде:)
<vdrandom> xfce4 клёвый
<vdrandom> а он что, старше гнома? О_о
<[Raiden]> xfce не было бы тоже, если бы гтк не развился, я думаю, или был бы на базе кути
<richard_castle> vdrandom: неа
<[Raiden]> в общем благодаря упертости в открытости, у нас теперь дав тулкита.
<[Raiden]> два
<[Raiden]> что в общем может и правильно с идеологической стороны... Но на практике...
<vdrandom|away> xlib ещё
<vdrandom|away> так что три :)
<[Raiden]> Это уже история. Так то можно и motiff припомнить
<vdrandom|away> :)
<richard_castle> не будь этой упертости - кеды были бы уже проприетарным гавном и ты платил бы стопицот баксов отчислений за то, что ты на них посмотрел:)
<[Raiden]> Может и так )
<vdrandom|away> а когда они появились, надо было платить?
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю распространялись они до выхода открытой qt или нет
<richard_castle> че завтра у вас праздник?
<[Raiden]> до них в дистрах часто шел fvwm или вариация fvwm95 - с зеленым фоном  и серой панелькой почти как в вин95
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в шапке так было
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: угу )
<[Raiden]> не, вроде 29 праздник
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: и послезавтра по времени рашки будут уже в репах везде
<richard_castle> 27 числа
<richard_castle> если они не кинут с обещанием даты релиза
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> там кстати квин должен ускориться сильно. По крайней мере на видеокартах с поддержкой OpenGL ES 2.0
<[Raiden]> наверное только на новых
<User936[web]> Чёрт. Сегодня нигде нельзя получить толковую техподдержку.
<richard_castle> OpenGL ES 2.0 Используется в Nokia N900, поддерживается в Symbian³, поддерживается в Android версии 2.0 и выше, будет использоваться в игровой консоли Pandora, а также в iPhone SDK 3.0 (только для iPhone 3GS и новых iPod Touch), поддерживается в Bada OS. Эти
<richard_castle> устройства также выбраны для использования WebGL, OpenGL для браузеров.
<[Raiden]> но вообще, текущий тоже летает на нвидии
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: от от есных опеглов нам не жолодно не харко
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: не, не только там. нвидия гф 5.хх точно поддерживает
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: opengl ES (es=embeded systems) - опегл для встраиваемых систем
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: какая невидия
<richard_castle> искренне ваш К.О
<richard_castle> .
<[Raiden]> гф 550 например
<richard_castle> ноутбучные
<[Raiden]> не
<User936[web]_> Всех приветствую. Может кто-нибудь знает решение такой проблемы. На убунту 10.04 (на которой еще стоит kde-desktop)  поставил е17 (apt-get install e17). Все установилось нормально, но как только я поменял какие-то настройки в теме е17 начал тупить. При пер
<richard_castle> Поддержка версий APIDirect3D 11, OpenGL 4.1, OpenCL 1.1
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: что из них ты принял за опенгл ес?
<User936[web]_> Перезагрузка и отмена настроек ни к чему не привели
<shenmue> е17 не доделанный
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: я видел таблицу видеокарт в которых есть поддержка
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: у ати по ходу тоже есть http://nvworld.ru/news/amd-opengl-es20/
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: ты ее главное вендорам не показывай.а то они и не в курсе, что они поддерживают:)
<[Raiden]> richard_castle: ок , оставлю в тайне гг
<User936[web]_> <shenmue> то есть лучшее средство - это удалить е17?
<[Raiden]> короче в квине будет 2 движка, на желе умеющем ес2 , будет оно задействовано
<[Raiden]> железе*
<richard_castle> ага.на встраиваемых системах:)
<[Raiden]> на всех где видюха отдаст инфу, что умеет
<shenmue> User936[web]_ "начал тупить" трудно разобрать.
<shenmue> либо е17 либо дрова либ осмотри процессы
<User936[web]_> <shenmue> "начал тупить" трудно разобрать - это в смысле тебе нужно больше информации как это проявляется?
<shenmue> да не важно
<shenmue> советы дал
<Slukin> кстати, кто-нибудь может подсказать... не так давно у меня стояла убунта 10.10, там в апплете часов была такая функция "отображать погоду". В 11.04 в апплете часов я такой штуки не обнаружил... никто не знает, как это воплотить?
<DropSQL> http://paste2.org/p/1543034 gjlcrf;bnt gkp? rfr bp,fdbnmcz jn nfrjuj&
<DropSQL> http://paste2.org/p/1543034 подскажите плз как избавиться от такого?
<DropSQL> http://useunix.ru/nastrojka-https-v-apache2-na-debian - ключи тут генерил
<DropSQL> вернее как тут
<[Raiden]> Slukin: Я тоже эту опцию потерял. По ходу вынесли в отдельынй апплет - был такой погодный одно время.
<[Raiden]> как сча - не знаю.
<Slukin> плохо, очень удобно было
<richard_castle> indicator-weather же
<Slukin> то есть его просто тупо поставить sudo apt-get install indicator-weather????
<shenmue> есть отдельный апплет погоды и часов
<richard_castle> ну лучше ты его с умом поставь
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: Может лучше на каком нить руборде спросить, там наверное лучше знают о виндовс вверсиях программ :)
<Slukin> ну с умом, но техонология та же?)))
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: ну с учетом того что сервер git на debian, думаю лучше тут :)
<richard_castle> вот не было раньше и дня, чтоб ктото не пожаловался, что гноморазрабы тупые и какого фига в часы погоду запихали.мол не дмали и бла бла бла.стоило исправить это и разделить - тут же началос "плоооооооо, удоообно было"
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: откудаж мы знаем какие глюки есть в дебиан
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: это клиент виндовый, хотя могу и в линухе тестить, не вижу раздницы
<[Raiden]> вообще да, дело в сертификате.
<[Raiden]> сюда и копай
<[Raiden]> ищи\создавай другой
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: /j debian-russian - рискни там, тоько кодировку в клиенте выбери кой8
<Slukin> поставил погодный индикатор.... отличная штука!!! спасибо за совет
<artus> DropSQL, ну с учетом что "сервер git на debian" то ты явно ошибся каналом
<[Raiden]> Slukin: многие делают конки с погодой...
<[Raiden]> кстати , пого, в мск сча 32, ночью в 2 часа было 28 - я уж боялся что днем будет 25+ или 40.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> *о погоде
<[Raiden]> *35+
<User256[web]> добрый день всем. я новичёк
<DropSQL> как кодировку поменять на koi8
<User256[web]> админы есть мне помощь нужна
<artus> админы есть! это приказ
<vdrandom> ._.
<artus> остальные пить
<vdrandom> они всегда есть
<User256[web]> парни не смейтесь. я только линуксы осваивать начал. мне помощь нужна
<vdrandom> предлагаю пермабанить за клиническое неумение пользоваться знаками препинания ._.
<vdrandom> !ask | User256[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User256[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> User256[web], в гугл сначала , а потом уже вопросы задавать)
<User256[web]> подскажите как ирк клиент поднять на убунту 10.04?
<artus> так же как и все остальное )
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: У тебя чатзилла, я думаю там нету отдельной кодировки для каждого канала. Но вот там где настраивается сервер , должно быть
<artus> User256[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/ изучай
<DropSQL> [Raiden]	 я про комманду, есть же комманда смены кодировки
<User256[web]> Empathy 2.30.3 стоит вот этот клиент
<User256[web]> помогите настроить
<[Raiden]> User256[web]: поставить, запустить, набрать /server irc.ubuntu.com
<User256[web]> я ставить не умею
<[Raiden]> а.. эмпати )
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<User256[web]> да он самый
<artus> User256[web], я тебе уже сказал чего читать, вперед штудировать
<User256[web]> не совсем правильно выразился. клиент то работает я им не особо пользоватся у мею особено ирк каналорм
<artus> User256[web], ну и причем здесь бубунта?
<[Raiden]> в этом клиенте половина команд вообще не работает для ирк
<[Raiden]> s /say /nick /join /j /msg /query and /help.  и ещё возможно /me
<[Raiden]> больше там ничего нету
<artus> User256[web], тебе инструкцию вслух прочитать? с выражением?
<DropSQL> [Raiden] поменялось нормально :) теперь убунту и дебиан норм работают каналы :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<User256[web]> короче спасибо парни вы все умные советы нах окуенные дали
<User256[web]> послать читать и я могу
<richard_castle> @kick "User256[web]"
<artus> richard_castle, переименуйся
<richard_castle> правильно говорить "перелогиньтесь" :)
<[Raiden]> никто не помнит как зовется открытый фф, ну который от гну, более анонимный
<richard_castle> [Raiden]: айс кэт
<[Raiden]> ок
<richard_castle> ну вроде бы он
<shenmue> еще iren что ли. правда на хромимуме сделан. вроде с тором сразу
<richard_castle> iron
<richard_castle> утюг
<richard_castle> но хромиум
<richard_castle> а тут фф
<richard_castle> айрон ен с тором
<richard_castle> а просто попилен на тему банальных зондов
<vdrandom> я вот не верю, что они секурнее родных софтин
<vdrandom> туда ведь ещё какой-нибудь дряни напихать могли ._.
<shenmue> vdrandom, вот ты параноик
<shenmue> как будто все из сырцов собираешь предворительно тщательно просмотрев весь код
<n3lab> всем ку
<n3lab> кто нить может помочь с xrandr?
<artus> !ask | n3lab
<ubuntuhelp> n3lab: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<n3lab> надо сделать так, чтобы экран у ноута был чуть побольше. ну то есть виртуалскрин. и чото никак не выходит
<n3lab> xrandr --output LVDS1 --fb 1024x768 --panning 0x768
<n3lab> пробую вот так сделать - он увеличивается до 768 а проги всё равно не получается растянуть
<portos> ребятки помогите разобраться
<portos> хочу добавить пользователя в группу useradd -G www alex - мне идет ответ
<portos> useradd: user 'alex' already exists
<vdrandom> shenmue, не, я использую софт от разработчиков, а не его модификации неизвестно от кого :)
<n3lab> artus, ну задал) и чо)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ты амароком не пользуешься случаем?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hQvmV1knm0
<n3lab> никто не знает щтоле?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: у меня он есть, но я не пользуюсь
<vdrandom> ок
<[Raiden]> clementine мне удобней
<richard_castle>  portos groupadd же
<n3lab> всё. без вас разобрался)
<portos> richard_castle:  groupadd -G www alex - так?
<vdrandom> usermod
<vdrandom> например
<richard_castle> portos: man же:)
<vdrandom> adduser, addgroup, useradd, groupadd, usermod, groupmod
<vdrandom> омг, нахрена столько дублирующих функционал софтин ._.
<portos> все добавил
<richard_castle> vdrandom: а потом ты узнаешь об алиасах и симлинках
<[Raiden]> они могут иметь различия некоторые. например есть adduser и useradd , одна просто юзера создает, а другая ещё делает хомпапку и копирует туда /etc/skel
<vdrandom> richard_castle, мм. так в том-то и дело, что единственный симлинк - addgroup->adduser
<vdrandom> остальные все вполне себе отдельные тулзы в /usr/sbin
<vdrandom> в убунте во время разговора по скайпу или тс тоже потоки музыки автоматически мутятся?
<vdrandom> ну, в смысле вырубаются :)
<richard_castle> ахз
<Alagos> Как сохранить настройки иптейблс? Что бы они не слитали при перезагрузке
<shenmue> на убуонтологии глянь
<shenmue> там статья была
<Alagos> ОУ, ща заценю
<shenmue> блин там фаер
<shenmue> извини
<vdrandom> Alagos, iptables-save > filename
<vdrandom> iptables-restore filename
<Alagos> vdrandom: а как потом загрузить?
<Alagos> Нужно эту команду на автозагрузку поставить?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> в rc.local, например
<vdrandom>  /etc/rc.local то есть
<Alagos> sh -c 'sudo iptables-restore filename'
<Alagos> так нельзя?
<Alagos> Через автозагрузку
<vdrandom> а смысл?
<vdrandom> тебе проще в rc.local прописать :)
<Alagos> потому что у меня сдесь есть гуи :)
<vdrandom> ов щи
<vdrandom> иди прописывай в rc.local, там одна строчка
<Alagos> А, ну да, ты прав, легче прописать
<Alagos> ))))
<vdrandom> перед exit 0
<Alagos> Это самый ровный способ?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> ровнее не знаю :)
<Alagos> Или есть более няшные для бубунту?
<vdrandom> ну, может гуёвые фаерволы какие бывают
<vdrandom> я хз
<vdrandom> Alagos, iptables работает на уровне ядра. куда ж няшнее?
<Alagos> /etc/rc.local?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> все команды из этого файла во время загрузки системы выполняются.
<Alagos> От рута, да?
<vdrandom> естественно
<Alagos> Опасносте
<artus> Alagos, sudo -u user zzzzz
<vdrandom> ага
<Alagos> Это что бы из rc.local выполнить команду от имени юзера?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> где user - это имя пользователя, а zzzzz - команда
<Alagos> Интересно, не знал. Спасибо
<Alagos> Ну это я понял :)
<vdrandom> можно и не в rc.local, а так. :) есть у тебя узер соседний и права на судо
<Alagos> спасибо, парни. Что бы я без вас делал :)
<vdrandom> берёшь и выполняешь какое-нибудь гумно от его имени :)
<vdrandom> гуглил бы и маны читал, очевидно же :)
<skai> service iptables save
<skai> и все
<skai> и никаких локалов
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> и куда оно сохранит?
<vdrandom> skai, а что, в убунте оно в виде демона реализовано?
<skai> vdrandom: а по твоему в убунте оно как то отличается от всего другого мира?
<Alagos> iptables: unrecognized service
<skai> оно так везде есть
<skai> хммм
<vdrandom> в дебиане нет
<skai> в феде помогало
<Alagos> Ну тогда я исключение...
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> Alagos, в убунте тоже походу нет :)
<vdrandom> skai, может, специфично для федоры и рхел? :)
<Alagos> Скорее всего да
<skai> не
<skai> гугл говорит, что специфично для демьяна
<skai> следовательно и для всех его детей
<vdrandom> у меня дебиан на сервачке. он демона iptables не знает.
<vdrandom> может, оно протухло уже? :)
<skai> эмммм.и что протухло?специфичное для демьяна выпиливание демона?
<vdrandom> запиливание.
<vdrandom> :)
<skai> или твой логический сопроцессор
<vdrandom> skai, вот ты пытаешься мне доказать, что оно на дебиане работает вот так из коробки. :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: от другого юзера sudo -u user progname - по убунтовски, ну или почитай про su
<vdrandom> я на дебиане проверил - не работает.
<skai> vdrandom: я грил что на феде работало
<skai> vdrandom: вроде же федя четко было сказано
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо
<vdrandom> skai, а при чём тут специфичный для дебиана тогда?
<Alagos> Я тоже не понял
<skai> vdrandom: ну смортри
<skai>  vdrandom | в дебиане нет
<skai>    skai | гугл говорит, что специфично для демьяна
<skai> понятно, что специфично для демьяна?
<skai> или тебе еще по буковкам расжевать?:)
<vdrandom> да ну тебя :))
<vdrandom> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/445
<vdrandom> вот ещё вариант :)
<vdrandom> On woody the /etc/init.d/iptables was present, on sarge they removed it (it's written in the README.debian), Why? it's very useful!
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ещё в сарже выпилили скрипт демона :)
<skai> дык еще с этча решили выпилить сервис
<Alagos> iptables-restore ~/iptables.conf я правильно прописал?
<vdrandom> Alagos, конфиг в /root лежит?
<vdrandom> если нет, значит неправильно :)
<Alagos> так у меня же прописан путь ~/
<Alagos> это домашняя
<vdrandom> я бы на старте системы вообще не оперировал переменными окружения, которые сам не задаёшь.
<vdrandom> это домашняя для /текущего юзера/
<[Raiden]> на самом деле есть и другие пути. по линку выше только 1 из вариантов. например в /etc/network/interfaces может быть описан осклько угодно post-up строк, в том числе так можно и роутинг поднять и правило фаервола. при подъеме определенного ифеса
<Alagos> Окей, пропишу полный
<[Raiden]> если у вас нм - это конечно не срабоает
<vdrandom> [Raiden], потому и советую в rc.local.
<Alagos> Так писать полный путь или через переменную? :)
<vdrandom> полный
<Alagos> Оке :) а то такие дебаты пошли :)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], оттуда-то точно подцепится :)
<[Raiden]> ну да, вполне вариант. Хотя, если немного почитать про убунту, то можно заюзать ufw
<Alagos> Что это?
<vdrandom> ubuntu firewall?
<[Raiden]> или можно вместо кцлокал поставить какую-нит ьморду типа firestarter
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: расшифровка другая, в общем надстройка над иптаблес
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> есть ещё морда gufw
<vdrandom> ну я предположил только. они ж все надстройки над iptables :)
<[Raiden]> uwf - Uncomplicated Firewall - гугльнул )
<[Raiden]> ваще не всё что на u - от слова убунту
<[Raiden]> например ureadahead в убунтовском ядре  на самом деле от uber readahead ^)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я знаю лол
<[Raiden]> Ну я так, пофлудить решил
<[Raiden]> пойду педали покручу часа два. А то неизвестно сколько ещё теплых деньков осталось, может месяц... Хотя может сентябрь теплый будет.
<Alagos> Тоже хочу себе велик...
<Alagos> Но машину хочу больше :)
<Alagos> Вот только велик я знаю зачем, а машину - нет :)
<Alagos> попробую в рэбут сходить :)
<Alagos> Надеюсь иптейбла будет себя хорошо вести :)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Alagos> спасибо за помощь. все сработало. Теперь снова возникают вопросы. Как просматривать активность пользователей сети? что и когда они качали?
<shenmue> сниффер
<shenmue> погугли слово и выбирай =)
<Alagos> спасибо
<Alagos> а кто то вообще снифферами пользуется? :)
<portos> Помогите пожалуйста с  rsync...
<AntuAn> Народ, стоит ли ставить ubuntu x64 на ноут celeron D 1,8 2Гб ОЗУ ?
<Alagos> AntuAn: нет
<portos> вроде начал тянуть с сервера данные но остановился на архиве в 500 мб. сетевая активность 0 байт. а объем уже принятых данных только 940 кб :-(
<portos> может кто знает в чем трабла*
<Alagos> portos: может у тебя инет упал? Или источник медленный
<portos> 5мб - сервер, если б инет упал я бы сейчас не висел на канале
<erundook> ping =)
<portos> всмысле мегабит
<portos> устал :-(
<erundook> добрый вечер
<portos> добрый
<Alagos> portos: ну попробуй деб пакет скачать и поставить
<Niktia> Добрый вечер) В чем собственно проблема?
<Alagos> А кто то юзает терминальный сниффер? :)
<User097[web]> Тотал командер в Лине есть ?
<User097[web]> Тотал командер в Лине есть ?
<only_you> User097[web]: midnight commander же, ну
<alexmlw> midler commander по моему, apt-get install mc
<only_you> sudo apt-get install mc
<SergeyIT> krusader
<alexmlw> tux commander
<User097[web]> куда он установился то?*
<User097[web]> что то я найти не могу алт+ф2 не помогает
<erundook> в терминале он
<erundook> alt+f2 => gnome-terminal => mc
<Niktia> В чем проблема?
<laptoper> User097[web]: Gnome Commander еще есть
<User097[web]> который удобнее?\
<laptoper> User097[web]: ну Gnome Commander для Ubuntu — замена Total Commander для Windows
<Niktia> А как установить? как пакет называется?
<laptoper> Niktia: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander
<Niktia> спс
<laptoper> Niktia: Правда, по умолчанию фон почему-то синий, но это легко исправляется в меню: Настройки — Параметры — Расположение — Цветовая схема.... Кнопка «Правка» для ручной раскраски доступна при выборе «Обычные» в выпадающем списке тем. Впрочем, можÐ
<User097[web]> можно скачать не с терминала прогу ?
<Niktia> боишься?
<User097[web]> нет
<User097[web]> надо отнести на др комп
<User097[web]> где нет НЭТа
<User097[web]> Gnome Comander Super
<User097[web]> лучше чем mc
<Niktia> в терминале есть параметр для простого скачивания sudo apt-get install gnome-commander -d
<Aceler> !255 | laptoper
<ubuntuhelp> laptoper: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<laptoper> Aceler: pidgin
<Niktia> Люди, кто сколько использует UBUNTU&
<Niktia> я год
<User097[web]>  блин. синий цвет не уходит
<Niktia> да мне как то по
<artus> @kick Niktia правила иди читай
<User097[web]> Никита хапанул
<User097[web]> А кто подскажет какой антивирь выбрать?
<artus> зачем ?
<laptoper> User097[web]: я же писал выше, как сменить цвет
<User097[web]> цвет не сменился
<User097[web]> все сделал как ты написал !
<laptoper> хм..
<User097[web]>  и как его на рабочий стол перенести *
<User097[web]> ?
<User097[web]> не могу найти его
<artus> !enter | User097[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User097[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<User097[web]> ок
<weise> hello world
<weise> scp не пашет через putty
<artus> weise, етсь winscp
<weise> где? в cmd?
<weise> по-моему его ставить еще надо
<artus> надо
<weise> удобнее будет наверно ftp поднять
<weise> хы
<weise> флешку вставляю. на раб столе появляется значок, убираю, он остается
<weise> уже три сделал
<weise> :)
<weise> как это убрать?)
<[Raiden]> с таким ниразу не сталкивался , может тебе убратьвообще появление девайсов на столе?
<[Raiden]> как правда не скажу, надо лезт ьв гконф или заюзать ubuntu-tweaker
<weise> где-то видал в настройках
<weise> но не суть. раньше нормально было
<laptoper> weise: когда флешку вытащил, а значок остался попробуй нажать F5
<weise> неа
<laptoper> weise: что неа? не помогает или ты не хочешь?)
<weise> не работает
<weise> не помогает то есть
<[Raiden]> баг конечно забавный, на такое багрепорт бы неплохо... Но ещё не плохо бы не дергать флэшки до размонтирования.
<laptoper> weise: а ты что юзаешь? какая версия дистрибутива? какой гном?
<weise> 11.04 гном3
<weise> наутилус
<laptoper> weise: нажми Alt+F2 потом gconf-editor
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31300
<[Raiden]> а.. гном3
<laptoper> weise: ветка /apps/nautilus/desktop.Чтобы отключить отображение подключенных устройств на рабочем столе, сними галочку напротив параметра «volumes_visible»
<[Raiden]> думаю, все вопросы про гном3 , решать вам самим. Когда включат в убунту официально, всё ок будет с флешками - я уверен.
<laptoper> [Raiden]: а у тя че стоит? какая версия?
<weise> не помогло
<laptoper> weise: перезагрузи иксы
<laptoper> weise: ты галку снял?
<laptoper> weise: перезагрузи комп или иксы, если умеешь
<weise> снял
<weise> перезапустил гном не помогло, иксы лень т.к не умею
<laptoper> weise: перезагрузи комп
<[Raiden]> laptoper: сейчас гном2\кде
<weise> ребутом лечится я знаю)
<laptoper> weise: на а че тогда муму гладишь? перезагрузись и настройка применится
<markmx> с qt подскажете? ато на рашенканале там ваще мертвые все =)
<[Raiden]> laptoper: как бы мне всеравно что там у вас стоит, только, косяки гнома3 на данный момент не проблема убунты.
<laptoper> [Raiden]: а в чем проблема тогда?)
<[Raiden]> какая проблема? )
<[Raiden]> у меня нету
<laptoper> [Raiden]: у меня тож :-D
<skai> от голова моя кривая
<weise> а я прогу написал, помогите с шелл скриптом
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: ты им напоминай, что во всех инструкциях предупреждают, что ставить гном3 на свой страх и риск в 11.04. ибо поломать может все
<[Raiden]> а сам то чего?
<[Raiden]> тут масса любителей советывать советы отвечающим
<weise> как запускать такую шнягу «java programma parameters» раз в час например?
<[Raiden]> почитай про crontab
<erundook> man crontab
<[Raiden]> можно сделать на баще цикл с задержкой на 1 час, но смысла нет , когда есть планировщик.
<Ron_> [Raiden] ~ как
<Ron_> sleep 3600?
<erundook> ))
<erundook> угу
<erundook> как еще
<[Raiden]> while :;do echo test ; sleep 1h;done
<weise> мм
<victor0000> долго
<Ron_> 1h разве так поймет:
<[Raiden]> я наврать могу, да
<[Raiden]> лучше проверить в manpages
<[Raiden]> или подождать часик )
<[Raiden]> в баше кстати прерывание можно перехватить c помощью trap. Yапример можно сделать , что бы на каждую попытку прервать скрипт по ctrl+c, запускалась ещё 1 версия скрипта )
<[Raiden]> и если там скажем какой-нить цикл котоырй жрет все ресурсы...
<[Raiden]> получится вполне вредоносная хрень
<[Raiden]> Так, мысли вслух
<weise> killall
<weise> while :;do echo test ; sleep 1h;done — это запихать в file.sh и запускать sh file.sh?
<weise> да нет
<weise> таки да
<weise> ништяк
<weise> пол дела сделано
<weise> кстати, из пути wall не работало
<go8765> помгите кто-то плиз запустить модем
<go8765> а то я не справляюсь
<go8765> никто?
<weise> ты пиши
<go8765> есть ман
<go8765> http://unixforum.org/index.php?s=&showtopic=19234&view=findpost&p=346151
<go8765> но я не могу понять половину из него
<go8765> например пункт 1
<[Raiden]> weise: да, только, пара замечаний! 1. скрипты на баше надо начинать с #!/bin/bash , 2. расширение .sh - лишнее , 3. лучше задать права +x чем писать все время sh перед скриптом.
<[Raiden]> Расширение можно оставить - если хочется.
<weise> #!/bin/bash while :;do echo test ; sleep 1h;done
<weise> ?
<go8765> weise, есть какиенить идеи -- что они имели ввиду ?
<[Raiden]> ну и в скрипте лучше писать размашисто, я написал в 1 строку , просто из-за чата. )
<[Raiden]> weise: не, в твоем варианте 2 строки, while... на следующей
<weise> go8765, неа, я не гуру
<weise> я в таких дебрях не был еще
<[Raiden]> weise: вбей в гугл bash abs  - это нормальное руководство и есть на русском
<[Raiden]> go8765: первый пункт для убунты будет выглядеть так apt-get install linux-source
<[Raiden]> хотя я слабо понимаю зачем там сорцы ядра
<go8765> [Raiden], спс :) пошёл пробовать :)
<[Raiden]> через sudo
<go8765> кхэ...кхэ....
<go8765> 65 метров
<[Raiden]> go8765: сорцы будут в /usr/src
<go8765> на диалапе
<go8765> на дивиди диске этого добра нет ?
<go8765> [Raiden], через суда - это понятно :)
<[Raiden]> может хидеров хватит, обычно их хватает. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> go8765: незнаю, поищи, на двд может быть.
<go8765> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic установлен вручную.
<go8765> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<[Raiden]> если есть то можно поставит ькак sudo dpkg -i  имяфайла.deb
<[Raiden]> или читать как двд добавит ьв качвестве репозитория.
<go8765> если я найду, то я и гдэби поставлю их :)
<go8765> мне б найти
<User692[web]> народ как перейти в графический режим
<User692[web]> дайте команду я в текстовом
<artus> w3m google.ru
<User692[web]> ну плиз я через тел
<shenmue> startx
<shenmue> хотя ты что там сотворил?
<Escsun> User692[web], sudo aptitude install openbox
<[Raiden]> или sudo service gdm start
<Escsun> User692[web], echo "exec openbox-session" > .xinitrc
<Escsun> User692[web], xinit
<Escsun> усе)
<[Raiden]> Escsun: ))
<shenmue> автологин забыл
<Escsun> shenmue, про автологин ничего не было)
<User692[web]> а как перегрузить
<Escsun> User692[web], sudo reboot
<weise> w3m google.com :-D +1
<[Raiden]> startx тоже читает .xinitrc , но в убунте , если имидж на у , и нету этого файла, будет гном сессия по идее, т.к. есть ещё глобальная настройка.
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру, давно не пользовался этим.
<User692[web]> панель не загрузилась р все на англ яз
<Escsun> User692[web], дык это ж опенбокс)
<Escsun> User692[web], панельку можно доставить )
<shenmue> а что он натворил?
<shenmue> где иксы?
<Escsun> shenmue, а кто его знает, иксы есть)
<weise> как при загрузке в текстовый режим войти
<weise> ?
<weise> и каак запустить графику?
<weise> :)
<Escsun> weise, ответ выше)
<weise> в текстовый?
<Escsun> weise, отрубить тока gdm надо и все дела
<just_> привет всем. помогите с пробросом принтера с убунты на терминальный сервер 2003
<just_> принтера на убунте печатает, расшаринный, из венды тоже печатает
<artus> ну и
<artus> just_, причем тут терминальный сервер 2003 ?
<just_> мне удалённо надо подключаться к 2003 и из него печатать по локальной сети
<just_> и печатать через инет
<artus> just_, ну дык топай на канал 2003
<artus> бубунта тут причем ?
<just_> ставлю на раб машину  убунту, подключаю 3 принтера. через remmina или rdesktop или freerdp надо подключится терминальному серверу где запускаю 1с и печатаю на локальные принтера
<[Raiden]> можно шарить по самбе, можно вроде через купс + доставка дров в винду. Больше ничего незнаю
<[Raiden]> а.. удаленый стол
<just_> например локальная машина с убунтой в одном городе, сервак 2003 в другом. вопрос, что надо сделать на 2003 серваке
<[Raiden]> а нам то откуда знать что делать на стороне виндовса.
<artus> @kick just_ тебе жа сказали, на канал 2003
<Sergey_IT> artus, предполагается, что линуксоид разбирается в вин лучше, чем виндошники - цените ))
<User539[web]> Почему я не могу перегрузить комп? он запрашивает логин Root??
<User539[web]> через терминал
<artus> User539[web], тебе виднее чего он запрашивает
<[Raiden]> sudo reboot или ctrl+alt+del
<[Raiden]> хотя последнее я не помню запрещено в убунте или нет
<just> спасибо что помогли.... ещё раз - вопрос именно по линуксу и по убунте - как в винде должен отображаться принтер пробрасываемый рдесктопом или ремминой? или если кто то подключался с ubuntu к терминальному серверу и надо было пробросить принтер - как это делал
<just> и???
<User539[web]> а как зайти под root ом???
<[Raiden]> sudo -i
<artus> @kban --host just 3600 не доходит? проветрись
<artus> вопрос именно по линуксу и по убунте - как в винде  .... ну вот вопрос точно по убунту , ну прям зуб даю
<[Raiden]> рдесктоп впринципе линуксовый сервер рдп
<[Raiden]> хотя я всеравно незнаю )
<User539[web]> у меня текстовый документ исчез после перезагрузки куда может деться :?
<User539[web]> с рабочего стола
<artus> принтер пробрасывать через ремину это сила )
<User539[web]> а перед этим выполнял команду   sudo fsck  команду
<User539[web]> и ярлыки и все пропало с рабочего стола
<[Raiden]> возможно он в /lost&found или /home/lost&found или уже нигде
<User539[web]> убунту идет с драйверами на железо?
<[Raiden]> частично
<[Raiden]> с теми что являются частью ядра - да
<chelaxe> некоторые сами встанут
<chelaxe> что касательно некоторых граф карт
<User539[web]> а в основном на какие модели ?
<chelaxe> в основном на всем работает
<chelaxe> мне за 7 лет пришлось только два раза драва липить к системе
<chelaxe> что касательно винды то там больше заморочек бывает
<weise1> drwx что значит d?
<chelaxe> !drwx
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='drwx'
<User539[web]> а на что ты дрова липил?
<weise1> artus, drwx что значит d?
<artus> weise1, каталог
<artus> dir :)
<weise1> права на каталоГ?
<klgfinn> народ, кто плеером exaile пользуется, как вернуть в фонотеку ранее удаленный объект???
<weise1> artus
<klgfinn> никто не пользуется exaile?
<User539[web]> exaile что за?
<klgfinn> аудиоплеер
<chelaxe> !exaile
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Видео плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Смотрите так же: !codecs
<chelaxe> так вот делай и тебе будет счастье)
<weise1> !w
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='w'
<weise1> !who
<weise1> !ginger
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ginger'
<weise1> !finger
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='finger'
<weise1> ни хрена нету
<weise1> !echo
<ubuntuhelp> echo (от англ. echo — эхо) — команда Unix, предназначенная для отображения строки текста.
<weise1> ни хрена кроме echo нету)
<artus> @kban --host weise1 86400 отдохни
<User589[web]> как сделать чтобы при сворачивании магента он сворачивался в трее
<User589[web]> в панеле слева
<User589[web]> справа ТОчнее... помогите((
<User589[web]> есть кто?
<User589[web]> лес рук...
<[Raiden]> что такое  магента
<User589[web]> Маил агент
<[Raiden]> ясно
<User589[web]> как свернуть в трее
<User589[web]> раньше был значок но после того как я удалил значки языка звука и тп... значек агента удался видать с ними
<User589[web]> звук клаву дату вернул
<User589[web]> а Агент не могу свернуть туда же
<[Raiden]> может бы ещё какие-то апплеты удялял кроме апплета уведомлений
<[Raiden]> там их два по идее, один апплет уведомлений с индикаторами и собсно трей - название не знаю
<[Raiden]> а что мейл агент сделали под линукс? или ты под вайном пускаешь?
<User589[web]> сделали не официальная версия
<User589[web]> вайн не может запустить виндоз агент
<User589[web]> есть ли еще проги кроме вайна?
<Asti> май лагент нужен?
<User589[web]> да
<User589[web]> нормальный
<Asti> так не проще кутим поставить там есть протокол агента
<User589[web]> с видео функциями
<Asti> О
<Asti> такого нет под никсами
<Asti> на сколько я знаю
<User589[web]> что за кутим?
<Asti> qutim.org
<User589[web]> есть видео звонки в нем?
<Asti> нет
<User589[web]> дай команду
<User589[web]> на кутим
<Asti> там репозитарии добалять надо
<User589[web]> это как?
<User589[web]> я новичек
<Asti> у
<Asti> на сайте все есть у нмх там на форуме написано
<Asti> зачем он только тебе
<artus> User589[web],  http://ubuntologia.ru/иди изучай
<Asti> если в нем нет видео
<User589[web]> напиши команду на кутим
<Asti> там не одна комманда
<Sergey_IT> ложечку за папу, ложечку за маму... sudo apt-get install qutim
<Asti> не пркатит
<Asti> ))
<User589[web]> напишите народ ПЛИЗ
<artus> User589[web], тебе сказали чего читать, вперед изучать
<Asti> кстати так и не знаю как кеш увеличить в кутиме
<rrrr27> Установил 64-х разрядную Ubuntu 11.04 CD (700 Мб). DVB приемник у меня  TT-budget S-1401. Какую версию скайнет использовать и как ее запустить?
<Sergey_IT>  Asti , так тоже изучай (я его не пользую ;) )
<Asti> ))изучал не нашел ответа ни на одном форуме)
<User589[web]> дайте команду на кутим ПЛИЗ!
<[Raiden]> ls -R /dev/DVB есть?
<User589[web]> ну и?
<artus> @kick "User589[web]" иди читай основы
<[Raiden]> тогда я думаю оно находится и наверное работает
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<[Raiden]> Ну ваще верно, думаю любой школьник может в гугле набрать qutim homepage или qutim ppa
<[Raiden]> rrrr27: вот чего-то но возможно там флуд только http://viaccessfree.biz/forum/showthread.php?t=22871
<go8765> ктонить может помочь запустить модем ?
<shenmue> а что с ним?
<artus> а он winmodem ) и уже 100500 лет никем не поддерживатется)
<[Raiden]> из коробки впринципе они никгда не поддерживались, т.к. драйвер и есть модем
<[Raiden]> т.е. фирмварь закрытая
<[Raiden]> Это плата с разъемом для штука + програмный модем )
<[Raiden]> go8765: а ты откуда кстати?
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> Не судьба )
<go8765> [Raiden], только дошли мэсаги
<go8765> [Raiden], а что за деаномизация ? :)
<go8765> [Raiden], так что с ним делать. я никак додуплить не могу
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765> [Raiden], там походу надо определить чё за чип
<go8765> но я в железе к сожелению не понимаю ничего
<go8765> помогите ктонить плиз его завести
<go8765> [Raiden], тут ?
<senergy> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<senergy> !info
<senergy> )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, изучай теорию "черного ящика"
<go8765> Sergey_IT, а по-поводу модема есть что сказать ? :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, так он же у тебя и есть черный ящик
<go8765> Sergey_IT, ты имеешь ввиду, что нет названия ?
<go8765> вот если что лсиписи http://paste.ubuntu.com/652575/
<Sergey_IT> go8765, есть - модем ;)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а нужное можешь показать, а то много буковв
<go8765> Sergey_IT, думаю вот  01:00.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
<Sergey_IT>  go8765, покапайся здесь http://www.spyfu.com/Term.aspx?t=930922
<[Raiden]> да находили уже какие-то руководства и линки на дрова
<[Raiden]> он ещё незнает что делать по ходу
<[Raiden]> да и я незнаю)
<Sergey_IT> и я тоже ))
<go8765> да. маны вроде есть
<[Raiden]> это надо поод рукой модем иметь
<go8765> вот на родном что нашёл http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1326.0
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум, потом докопайся до отвечающих если найдутся, что бы всё расписали
<go8765> и вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1326.0
<Sergey_IT> go8765, так действуй - расскажешь
<Nor8> go8765: Смотрю, твой троллинг становится все изощреннее )))
<[Raiden]> первое что тебе надо сделать, что бы он нашелся, что бы девайс появился в /dev
<[Raiden]> судя по воруму /dev/ttySL0 , а там хз
<[Raiden]> надо соц опрос проводить: есть ли у вас винмодем. Если есть - сразу банить.
<go8765> Nor8, спс за помощь. она великолепна
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> go8765: Все для тебя, рад что эпопея со звуком осталась в прошлом ))))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8:, сплюнь )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: )))
<[Raiden]> Я с диалапом знал 1 казахстанца из экибастуса, и то у него хардварный модем был
<[Raiden]> потом он сменил на адсл, как побогаче стал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а сам я последний раз звонил модемом в 2003 году
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сказал так, что сразу средневековьем каким то повеяло в чате ))))
<[Raiden]> простите, слово модем навевает восопоминания )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Казах, из Экибастуза, да еще и с хардварным модем, 19 -ый век прям. Забыл упомянуть интернет на педальном приводе )))))
<Sergey_IT> а я модемом пользовался где-то в 1992-94 в вин3 (
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В Казахстане, кстати, до сих пор нет не важнецкий, скорость почти как на модеме
<[Raiden]> верю
<weise> ubuntu блин, почесал в одном месте, в другом все отпало
<artus> так, я не понял
<weise> :)
<weise> не надо
<weise> динамический ip
<weise> просто
<weise> и хватит меня одного банить
<weise> тут вон народу куча
<artus> @kban --user weise я разберусь как то сам, хватит или нет
<aleksei> artus, злой )))
<artus> aleksei, я справедливый )
<aleksei> это хорошо )))
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а хотя к черту
<jlewka> все спокойной ночи)
<KyuuBe> есть проблема - вместо звука в убунту иногда появляется звон
<artus> оригинально) ничего не скажеш)
<artus> вечерний? дин-дон?
<KyuuBe> как в модеме лол
<KyuuBe> только медленно и в такт музыке
<Sergey_IT> KyuuBe, это встроенный бубен
<KyuuBe> что в 10.10, что в 11.04
<ambal> помогите, плз) empathy перестал конектица к любой учётке...
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> покойся с миром empathy
<ambal> и psi тоже не конецтица( XuMuK: привет)
<XuMuK> artus, а чо с ним?
<artus> покойся с миром твой коннект )
<XuMuK> artus, выпилили чтоль наконец то?
<ambal> artus: psi Тож не конектицо почему-то
<artus> XuMuK, все как всегда) ничего не работаеть)
<artus> XuMuK, неа, кофе обпился)
<ambal> какое-то время прост канал был забит, почти весь день и я думал из-за этого... а теперь остановил все закачки и не конектицо нечо
<XuMuK> artus, я то уж подумал, что его из убунты выпилили, обрадовалсо))
<artus> XuMuK, и починил все что вчера поломал)
<ambal> помогите, плз)
<ambal> я уже и ребутнулся на вскякий, всёровно не конектецо..(
<Sergey_IT> может забанили?
<ambal> не, и к jabber учётке не конектицо и к icq
<XuMuK> ambal, а по колесу стучал? а фары тряпочкой протирал? ну тада не знаю))
<ambal> ping: unknown host jabber.xd.uz
<ambal> ping'овать тож не пробуйте, эт только для нашей сети, т.е. ташкентской
<ambal> должно работать
<ambal> ну даже если сервак упал, то icq точно должно работать
<artus> ambal, ну попингуй еще че нить)
<artus> мож тя пров вырезал)
<ambal> всё остальное пингуется
<Sergey_IT> ambal, сюда же ты коннектишься
<ambal> Sergey_IT: ну вот, а empathy не конектицо
<XuMuK> ambal, а зачем эмпати, если не секрет?
<ambal> XuMuK: ну я через него общаюсь
<XuMuK> ambal, зачем? о_О
<XuMuK> это ж самое УГ
<ambal> XuMuK: не в клиенте дело, а в том, почему он перестал конектецо
<ambal> XuMuK: я знаю, но он мя всем устраивал
<XuMuK> ambal, какой протокол?
<ambal> XuMuK: да и psi тоже не конектецо
<ambal> XuMuK: ток myagent ща подключился
<ambal> XuMuK: jabber
<Sergey_IT> ambal, ну и зоопарк развел..ю
<ambal> Sergey_IT: всмысле?)
<Sergey_IT> клиентов
<ambal> да не, empathy 1, psi прозапас
<laptoper> Ребят подскажите хорошое руководство по bash
<artus> laptoper, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<XuMuK> laptoper, неужели не можешь в гугл вбить тот же вопрос?
<XuMuK> laptoper, Advanced Bash Scriting Guide
<laptoper> глупый гугл или совет людей, я выбираю человечину)
<Sergey_IT> http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<XuMuK> Scripting*
<laptoper> Спасибо ребят
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг понг понг...
<DropSQL> всем привет, люди, ктот запускал svn+redmine?
<DropSQL> были ли проблемы с commit
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-27
<artus> @mode -b *!~weise@*
<go8765> ктонить может помочь завести модем ?
<Ilang> утра
<Ilang> ставит yum на убунту . будем изучать...
<go8765_> кто дидбифом пользовался, как-то говорили ?
<arinov> go8765_: я пользовался
<AndreX> !ask > go8765_
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_, please see my private message
<AndreX> всем привет
<go8765_> arinov: но это кажись не ты был :) у тебя не стоит опенбокс случайно ?
<arinov> нет
<arinov> у меня суровый дефолт правит
<go8765_> я нашёл прикольную фичу в нём. если прилепить к тинт2 ланчер дидбифа и потом его запустить, то при проигрывании трека повторное нажатие на ланчер переключает песню :)
<go8765_> мелочь а приятно :)
<arinov> горячие кнопки - приятно
<go8765_> ну ладн. я пошёл спать. всю ночь пытался запустить модем и таки запустил :) теперь - самое время :)
<AndreX> 0_o
<go8765_> arinov: у меня сбиваются иногда настройки отчего-то так чтоне
<go8765_> AndreX: чё окаешь ? :)
<AndreX> go8765_: да так не чё, просто я представил как он кнопки разагревает)
<arinov> на сковородке
<go8765_> ладн. все. я пшол спать. всем пока :)
<AndreX> зато рукам тепло
<gambra> здравствуйте. нужна помощь: ткните носом, что я неправильно делаю в настройках smtp (настройки почтового сайта соблюдены - почта не уходит). kmail. sylpheed, evolutionmail
<rapidsp> чтото наверное неправильно
<arinov> gambra: неправильные настройки учетной записи в почтовой программе
<rapidsp> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<gambra> :-) Здравствуйте! у меня установлена Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit. Пытаюсь настроить получение и отправку почты, пробовала в Kmail, Evolutionmail, Sylpheed. Почтовые ящики на gmail.com и mail.ru. Получение работает без проблем. Отправлять не хочет. Говорит "Session timed out"
<arinov> gambra: настройки отправки каковы? (исходящей почты)
<arinov> gambra: сервера трбуют аутентификации при отправке почты
<arinov> то есть надо заполнить логин и пасс для исходящей почты
<rapidsp> эти не должны требовать
<arinov> однако
<arinov> тип пароля попробуй PLAIN
<rapidsp> gambra: если не лень, поставь thunderbird, он gmail автоматом по имени ящика настраивает
<rapidsp> если с ним не прокатит - 99% свой инет надо копать
<gambra> поставила "сервер требует аутентификации", в gmail - указала smtp.gmail.com, SSL, port 465 (как указано на их сайте) как указано в инструкции к Кмэйл  - полный адрес в поле логин
<gambra> пароль заполнен
<gambra> Sending failed:
<gambra> smtp.gmail.com: Socket operation timed out
<gambra> The message will stay in the 'outbox' folder until you either fix the problem (e.g. a broken address) or remove the message from the 'outbox' folder.
<gambra> The following transport was used:
<gambra> Continue sending the remaining messages?
<arinov> gambra: не полный адрес
<gambra> вот сообщение от кмэйла
<gambra> если только юзернейм - результат тот же
<gambra> сейчас попробую с thunderbird
<arinov> в логин вписывай только юзернейм, порты не трогай при создании аккаунта, пусть поставит сам
<gambra> жесть в том, что у меня до этого была Мандрива. И там в Эволюшнмэйл сообщения уходили, а тут... не понимаю - вроде все так же
<arinov> адрес почты полный, тип учетки IMAP, входящая imap.gmail.com, исходящая smtp.gmail.com
<arinov> пользователь без @gmail.com
<arinov> ну и пароль
<gambra> исправила пользователя. результат по отправке - не уходит...
<arinov> потом делаешь проверку на поддерживаемую криптографию
<arinov> и выбираешь сначала plain
<arinov> для аутентификации исходящих запросов
<arinov> удаляй аккаунт и создавай новый
<arinov> у меня для исходящей почты при imap+ssl порт стоит 587
<arinov> тип шифрования не ssl точнее, а tls
<arinov> ssl у меня на входящей
<arinov> в общем проверь 587 порт + tls
<rapidsp> для gmail smtp.googlemail.com:465
<rapidsp> с SSL
<rapidsp> громоптиц врать не будет
<gambra> уррряяя!!! с 587 портом ушло!!! спасибо!!!
<gambra> еще один вопрос: как сделать так, чтобы в Кмэйле можно было отправлять письма с обоих ящиков, а то когда пишу новое, по умолчанию ставит исходящий адрес из первого установленного адреса (да и вообще дележа по ящикам нет, все во входящее приходит с обоих
<gambra> ящиков
<arinov> gambra: я не уверен в том, что сообщения дошли, порт 537 и шифрование tls попробуй
<arinov> у меня работает на исходящей
<gambra> дошло: я с одного ящика на другой отправила и тут же проверила
<arinov> 200$
<rapidsp> gambra: наверное только второй профиль создавать
<rapidsp> вообще в кмейле это странно организовано
<arinov> Kmail на мой взгляд самый удобный unix клиент
<arinov> особенно, если люди читают lkml или подобные объемные рассылки
<rapidsp> самый самый таки громоптиц :) хотя тоже юзаю кмейл :)
<arinov> у громо нету тех удобных мне kmail'овских вещей
<gambra> спасибо еще раз, насчет профиля недогадалась. создала профиль - ушло. правда, все равно странно: показывает исходящий адрес первого установленного ящика все равно
<Slukin> привет, всем! не подскажите, как работает xgneur в убунте 11.04??? читал отзывы, говорят, что, вроде как, значок в панели не отображается... да и еще некоторые нарекания есть... может кто на своем примере рассказать???
<Slukin> и pidgin у меня тоже, кстати, не отображается в панели апплетов, но для меня в данном случае это не критично
<weise> hello world
<weise> накаркал я вчера
<weise> :)))
<weise> иксы при запуске не стартуют. куда что прописать
<weise> короче поставил галку чтобы без запроса пароля входилв систему. а он вот. да, сейчас я в граф оболочке, но все заблокировано.
<User164[web]> Привет Народ! как в трее убрать значок Микроблогов ???
<User164[web]> Привет Народ! как в трее убрать значок Микроблогов ???
<Henoxek> User164[web] зачем убирать? просто заведи себе твиттер :)
<weise> короче поставил галку чтобы без запроса пароля входилв систему. а он вот. да, сейчас я в граф оболочке, но все заблокировано.
<NoNick> хелло ворлд
<Alagos> Доброе утро. Как примонтировать... swap...
<skai> swapon
<Alagos> у меня он по всей видимости не прописан в fstab почему то
<Sergey_IT> UUID=ce35d001-fa39-4ad8-a814-a525db756157 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ууид только поменяй
<|rapidsp|> re
<Alagos> почему не монтируется свап? http://paste.ubuntu.com/652890/
<Alagos> Кто может подсказать?
<Henoxek> ошибку какую выдает?
<Henoxek> попробуй сделать swapon /dev/sda5
<Alagos> swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Устройство или ресурс занято
<rty40471> перезагрузка не помогает?
<Alagos> Нет, маунт показывает что свап не примонтирован
<Henoxek> sudo fdisk -l сделай и посмотри, на каком томе swap
<Alagos> смотрел. на /dev/sdb5
<Alagos> мне системный монитор показал что использовано 60 метров подкачки из гига, значит все пашет норм?
<skai> Alagos: а ты его в свап форматировал
<skai> ?
<Alagos> Ну да...
<Alagos> так а свап разве не должно показывать в маунте?
<r03_ikis_Aleks> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rty40471> swapon -s  что показывает?
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652898/
<Henoxek> Alagos, free -m смотри
<Alagos> Говорит что все на месте
<Henoxek> там своп точно должен быть
<Alagos> Понятно. Это умники меня напугали значит, нету в маунте никакого свапа :)
<Alagos> Да, и там он есть
<Alagos> Теперь еще один вопрос, а как узнать UID диска? Что бы дописать fat раздел на автомонтирование?
<rty40471> sudo blkid
<Alagos> Ого!
<Alagos> Жирно! Спасибо большое
<Alagos> rty40471: очень удобно, спасибо
<Alagos> а как правильно подобрать опции монтирования?
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/26/shorts/
<skai> не ну они офигели конкретно уже
<rty40471> to Alagos http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/fstab
<Alagos> rty40471: спасибо
<r03_ikis_Aleks> Ребят. Вопрос: бот eggdrop стоит на убунте. Без ссл (т.е. чистый бот) работает исправно. С патчем добавляющим ссл нехочет. На другом дистрибутиве работал с патчем, а вот на убунте не хочет :(
<Henoxek> а в логах что?
<r03_ikis_Aleks> Eggdrop v1.6.20+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2010 Eggheads
<r03_ikis_Aleks> [09:57:30] * Last context: main.c/955 []
<r03_ikis_Aleks> [09:57:30] * Please REPORT this BUG!
<r03_ikis_Aleks> [09:57:30] * Check doc/BUG-REPORT on how to do so.
<Henoxek> мда, информативно)
<r03_ikis_Aleks> )
<r03_ikis_Aleks> добавлю: я новичёк )
<Henoxek> установка откуда, из пакетов или из исходников?
<r03_ikis_Aleks> из исходников
<r03_ikis_Aleks> да и из пакетов ставил
<Alagos> А как заново перемонтировать все по fstab-у, что бы понять работает новое правило или нет :)
<Henoxek> http://www.eggheads.org/news/2011/05/25/39
<Henoxek> Sanya
<Henoxek> четай)
<Sanya> Непонятно. В статье ржут и говорят нефик использовать сторонние патчи
<Sanya> но на друго дистрибутиве же работал этот патч
<Sanya> вот что самое неясное. Почему ? :)
<Henoxek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eggdrop&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Henoxek> 1.6.19 последняя версия в репах
<Alagos> ls -Rhal /dev/disk/by-* фигасе опция :)
<Sanya> у меня 1,6,20
<Henoxek> конфиги проверь тогда
<Henoxek> в статье написано, что поддержки ssl и ipv6 нет в стабильных eggdrop и сторонние патчи зло
<Henoxek> так что тебе надо скачивать с репозитория, будущую 1.8.0
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/27/oogoo/
<Sanya> она со встроенным ССЛ?
<Sanya> потому что без ССЛ он пашет
<Henoxek> ну вроде да
<Henoxek> они же пишут)
<Henoxek> Added full SSL support including Tcl commands. Added support for certificate aut…
<Sanya> ТА пишут... я и 1,6,20 тож качал - писали
<Sanya> а там фиг - докачивал патч
<Henoxek> ...
<Henoxek> http://cvs.eggheads.org/viewvc/eggdrop1.8/
<Henoxek> они используют cvs.. о май гад
<Alagos> Парни, а как через cp сделать копирование так, что бы если файл уже был - спросило менять или нет? :)
<Henoxek> http://opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=cp&category=1&russian=2
<Henoxek> -i, --interactive
<Henoxek> prompt before overwrite
<Alagos> спасибо
<Alagos> А как правильно заносить строки или части строк в документ? echo 'sometext' >> file и как еще?
<shenmue> >> записывает в конец строки
<Alagos> > перезаписывает полностью
<shenmue> а больше я и не знаю
<Alagos> А чем еще можно записывать? В определённую строку и.т.д? )
<Alagos> понятно
<Henoxek> в определенную строку?
<Henoxek> переменные же
<Henoxek> set a = 'sometext'
<shenmue> малость знаю ибо надо все же гуглить что за скрипты такие рекомендуют
<Henoxek> а, если в файле, то надо sed
<Henoxek> или grep
<Henoxek> или даже cat
<Henoxek> вобщем как вариант, запись в n-строку: cat'ом взять первые n-1 строк, записать нужную строку и cat'ом записать оставшиеся k-n строк, где k - общее число строк в файле
<Alagos> Есть файл. Есть терминал. Как отредактировать файл, если ты точно знаешь в какую строку что нужно засунуть? Что бы экономить время :)
<Alagos> А то вимом редактировать - это же не панацея
<Henoxek> man sed
<Alagos> Henoxek: мудрено
<Alagos> Henoxek: спасибо. Буду курить
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> а чего так тихо - все в фонтанах?
<Alagos> SergeyIT: курим мануалы :)
<SergeyIT> Познаем нирвану? ))
<greg> всем привет) нужна помощь)
<greg> имеется VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS] (rev a1)
<greg> и ubuntu 11.04. какие драйвера лучше выбрать? nouveau или nvidia?
<SergeyIT> greg, лучше для чего?
<Henoxek> greg nvidia
<greg> SergeyIT: лучше, чтобы поставить на комп)
<SergeyIT> greg, тогда - розы в горшочке )
<greg> кстати, кто помнит команду , чтобы посмотреть какие дрова видеокарта сейчас использует
<greg> SergeyIT: =) это да
<Alagos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Понг понг понг...
<greg> Henoxek: почему nvidia?
<Henoxek> а почему nouveau?
<Henoxek> nvidia - если не хочешь быть альфа-тестером открытых драйверов)
<greg> Henoxek: не хочу))
<Henoxek> все зависит от фич используемых
<SergeyIT> а потом кричать будет - при обновлении ядра отвалилось видео...
<Henoxek> если не нужно например cuda, то можно и nouveau
<Alagos> а если конектишься к ftp через ftp host_name
<Alagos> То как туда файло залить?
<Henoxek> SergeyIT так перед обновлением надо немного подождать и почитать рассылки и форумы
<Henoxek> алсо убедиться, что новое ядро или новые иксы совместимы с драйверами
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, так это я и имею ввиду. А если особо 3д не надо, то лучше и не заморачиваться...
<SergeyIT> от задач зависит
<greg> а... разве canonical не тестит дрова с новыми ядрами?
<SergeyIT> проприетерные - нет
<rty40471> кто нибудь пробовал Вейленд в работе?
<Henoxek> это специально, чтобы дискредитировать проприетарные)
<SergeyIT> как там... разграничение полномочий )
<Henoxek> http://www.google.ru/search?q=allintitle:+%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F+site:gov.ru#q=allintitle:+%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F+site:gov.ru&hl=ru&newwindow=1&prmd=ivns&ei=DNcvTrHuMsfysgaIwvwb&start=10&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r
<Henoxek> _pw.&fp=d1572c91dca86ee1&biw=1024&bih=635
<Henoxek> эх... там документы с графой "для служебного пользования"
<greg> а unity работает с nouveau?
<Henoxek> скоро, похоже, прославится не только яндекс
<Henoxek> http://tinyurl.com/3w23boq вот ссылка короче)
<skai> @voice Henoxek
<rty40471> to greg: нужно просто попробовать запустить...
<greg> кто-нибудь пожертвования ubuntu отправлял?_
<Henoxek> а они не принимают webmoney или ЯД?
<greg> Henoxek: не знаю
<greg> Henoxek: врядли
<Henoxek> paypal так неудобен для жителей снг...
<Alagos> А как сделать что бы через время менялся ник по команде? :)
<Henoxek> скрипт надо писать для клиента
<Henoxek> и поставить хук на таймер
<Alagos> Есть скрипт auto_away в weechat-е. К нему никак нельзя прикрутить?
<greg> это форум велосипедостроителей?)
<Henoxek> это ирц)
<greg> это ирц велосипедистов? )
<Henoxek> байкеров )
<greg> как пропатчить байк под фрибсд? ))
<skai> @voice greg
<greg> skai: что это значит?
<Henoxek> это voice, ты можешь говорить
<Henoxek> тебя внимательно слушают)
<greg> Henoxek: понятно) ubuntu - лучший дистриб. линукса!))
<Alagos> смотря для чего
<greg> Alagos: согласен, для красноглазия лучше что-нибудь другое)
<Alagos> Это как сказать что фотошоп лучший. Но шахтер, всю жизнь просидевший в шахте, проломит тебе голову киркой, что бы ты не звездел, и будет хвастать что он убийца фотошопов
<greg> Alagos: не обижайся, но пример неудачный)
<Alagos> А как по мне - очень
<Alagos> Можешь заменить фотошоп на что угодно
<greg> каждому свое - это конечно никто не отменял
<Alagos> sharikoff: у тебя прогой имя меняется или ты руками?
<artus> ногами)
<sharikoff> что
<sharikoff> меняется?
<artus> sharikoff, тыы почему меняешся?))
<greg> artus: педалями? )
<Alagos> аахахах
<greg> хочу педали для компа - рулить компизом
<Alagos> sharikoff: ник
<skai> @kick lucky_luchiano /join #calculate-ru
<artus> skai, стрельба на упреждение ?
<skai> fuf
<skai> че он на своей кальке среди нас забыл
<rty40471> сделать бы аналог синаптика для apt-build тогда и калька будет не нужна..
<greg> а она нужна?
<greg> "сделать бы" 70%, что уже кто-то сделал это до тебя ) в линуксах так
<greg> кто-нибудь пользуется ubuntu на ноутбуке?
<skai> да
<rty40471> это нужно для того чтобы в процессе установки можно было выбрать конфиг для сборки ядра (в зависимости от модели бука)  и глубину оптимизации.
<artus> rty40471, нафига ?
<Henoxek> <Alagos> sharikoff: у тебя прогой имя меняется или ты руками? --> я так полагаю, у него бнц
<skai> artus: ну так надо чем то заниматься, если девушки нет
<Henoxek> оно меняет ник, когда выходишь
<artus> Henoxek, бинго!
<Alagos> Henoxek: у меня weechat. там есть такое?
<skai> artus: знц же
<artus> приз в студию)
<sharikoff> кто тут?
<artus> а один фиг)
<greg> кто-нибудь из екатеринбурга есть? )
<artus> sharikoff, спи маленький ) спи)
<skai> sharikoff: кто я?где все эти люди?
<skai> greg: ты
<Henoxek> Alagos, а смысл? если ты выйдешь, ты выйдешь...
<Alagos> Понятно :)
<greg> skai: ты уверен? _
<greg> =)
<Henoxek> а чтобы поменить "отошел", ник менять не обязательно
<Henoxek> ибо есть /away
<skai> greg: мне пофиг
<jham> хахахаха http://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture/nyan-cat-the-movie
<artus> Alagos, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80
<artus> @voice jham
<Henoxek> artus, не надо приз, лучше деньги :)
<Alagos> artus: крутая штука, но мне такое не надо :)
<Alagos> artus: спасибо
<artus> Alagos, зря) удобно)
<Henoxek> только не стоит подымать бнц на firstvds... )
<Alagos> artus: ты его юзаешь?
<artus> ага)
<Henoxek> а то будет прыгать регулярно
<Alagos> artus: на weechat-е?
<skai> Alagos: думаю андрюха за 50р/месяц согласиться поделиться знц:)
<Alagos> ахаахахаха :)
<Henoxek> Alagos, можно даже в терминале юзать.. ну т.е. telnet
<artus> Alagos, пофиг на чем ) хоть с телефона)
<sharikoff> artus: тсссс
<sharikoff> не пали контору
<Alagos> впс у меня нет, а сервак я продаю
<Alagos> Кстати, никому сервак еще с гарантией не нужен?
<Henoxek> эмм, с какой гарантией?
<artus> Henoxek, он скажет чесно-чесно, зуб дает)
<Henoxek> гарантия на аптайм есть? :D
<greg> какая сейчас ситуация с драйверами на видео Ati? стоит ногут с ней брать?
<SergeyIT> greg, глянь на форуме обсуждение, какой ноут взять
<greg> SergeyIT: спасибо
<greg> форум ubuntu.ru
<greg> ?
<SergeyIT> greg, умолчательный - да )
<Alagos> я по началу читал greg как grep )
<SergeyIT> Alagos, я и сейчас так читаю )
<Henoxek> а мне хочецо дописать ник greg_downey
<NRKT_lamer> всем привет!
<greg> NRKT_lamer: привет
<NRKT_lamer> подскажите пожалуйста, как можно сохранить ссылки, которые выдает гугл при поиске?
<artus> NRKT_lamer, копипастом
<AndreX> все чтоль?
<NRKT_lamer> угу, все ссылки
<NRKT_lamer> копипастом долго (
<AndreX> страницу сохрани куданить вот и всё, или копи паст, да и вабще вопрос не по теме)
<artus> NRKT_lamer, дык в консольке, вывод в файл ) и распарси его)
<sanek_> всем привет
<AndreX> sanek_, превед
<sanek_> парни как опредилить почему убунта рне грузится на ноуте?
<artus> sanek_, сходить к шаману
<sanek_> далеко к нему переть
<AndreX> самалёт арендуй
<artus> NRKT_lamer, wget -qO - "http://www.google.ru/search?q=search%20text" и понеслась )
<sanek_> после установки первая перезагрузка без обновлений и т.д. черный экран в безопастном режиме не грузхится
<AndreX> с ливки грузись и логи смотри на том диске где система стоит
<sanek_> 11.04 не грузится а вот 11.10 с непонятным ядром работает может из-за того что 22 видекарты в ноуте?
<AndreX> 0_0
<NRKT_lamer> спасиб! буду проббовать
<XuMuK> фигасе
<XuMuK> крутой у тя ноут
<sanek_> ати каталдист не определил видеокарту
 * AndreX сполз под стол
<AndreX> sanek_, я ж тебе написал: с ливки грузись и логи смотри если роблема в дровах сноси их через чрут
<Fylh_if> как обновить проект с github? У меня есть проект скачанный давно. Мне нужно скачать только изменения, произведенные после моей скачки. Прична: дорогие интернеты. Посоветуйте годных решений пожалуйста. Git-новичок я.
<XuMuK> Fylh_if, git clone git://github.com/tralala
<XuMuK> Fylh_if, или fetch попробуй, вроде так только новые изменения тянет
<Alagos> Кто может подсказать, как просматривать кто куда заходит и что качает из локалки?
<Fylh_if> iftop
<Alagos> Fylh_if: отлично! А можно как то по пользователям смотреть? Если сеть большая и нужно вести статистику по каждому узеру?
<Henoxek> Fylh_if попробуй pull)
<Henoxek> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/292357/whats-the-difference-between-git-pull-and-git-fetch
<Henoxek> You can do a "git fetch" at any time to update your local copy of a remote branch. This operation never changes any of your own branches and is safe to do without changing your working copy.
<Fylh_if> Alagos: хз
<Fylh_if> Henoxek: XuMuK спс
<Connors> Сообщество, привет.
<Connors> Подскажите пож. установить и запускать ява приложения на сервере.
<Henoxek> эм, сервлеты?
<Connors> Да, возможно так правильней.
<Connors> Как установить ява машыну и как запустить яво программу?
<Henoxek> омг
<Connors> М, хорошый ответ.
<Henoxek> 1) установить jre из репозиториев 2) запускать можно через java
<Connors> Как?
<artus> Connors, так как в мануале написано так и запускать
<Connors> Еще один помошник.
<Henoxek> ставь пакет default-jre
<artus> Connors, а тебе тяжело прочитать 2 строчки в гугле?
<Connors> А ты напиши что спросить
<Connors> Лучше прямую ссылку на мануал по установке и запуске с убунты.
<Henoxek> http://tinyurl.com/3fyj6cd
<shenmue> ппц
<shenmue> поставить сервер и не додуматся погуглить проблему
<SergeyIT> http://wiki.opennet.ru/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F:Search?search=java&go=%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B9%D1%82%D0%B8
<Connors> Сергей зачем нам это http://wiki.opennet.ru/Android:LinuxGUI  ?
<Connors> Или стать про Аудио и CD
<DenSpirit> какой конфиг отвечает за сопоставление конкретных типов файлов программам? 11.04
<sets88> народ кто знает как изменить PPID процесса, короче говоря как передать процесс другому родителю или это не возможно?
<Connors> Хеноксек, оно не ищет за меня.
<SergeyIT> Connors, мне не надо...
<Connors> Это ты дал такой список ссылок.
<Connors> Ответ на мой вопрос sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts 
<skai> !down > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<artus> спс
<Henoxek> !help down
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help down'
<DenSpirit> retry
<DenSpirit> что отвечает за сопоставление конкретных типов файлов программам? 11.04
<Henoxek> DenSpirit оболочка // кэп
<DenSpirit> Henoxek: вау. тогда где можно настроить этот раздел оболочки?
<Henoxek> не знаю даже
<Henoxek> подозреваю, что в gconf
<sets88> никто незнает чтоли?
<Henoxek> sets88 а что за проблема, defuncted процессы?
<Henoxek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916017
<sets88> Henoxek, нет проблема в том что нужно убить родительский процесс, но нельзя трогать детей :)
<sets88> Henoxek, поэтому нужно детей передать в init а родительский процесс убить
<Henoxek> надо чтобы родитель создавал детей корректно
<Henoxek> скорее всего дети дохнут из-за stdin/stdout, которые берутся от родителя
<artus> sets88, а тебе сироток не жалко то? )
<sets88> artus, в том то и вопрос чтоб сирот не плодить передать в init :D
<Henoxek> именно init?
<Henoxek> подхватывает не обязательно он
<Henoxek> а просто родитель родителя
<sets88> Henoxek в принципе всеравно в какой лишь бы передать, т.к. родительский процесс когда его убиваю, убиват детей, гад!
<Henoxek> т.е. если ты запустил какой-то процесс из gnome-terminal, этот процесс создал детей, то в случае смерти его, родителем будут иксы
<Henoxek> надо гуглить в сторону того, как реализовано disown в терминале
<sets88> Henoxek незнаю может поможет SIGKILL чтобы процесс не убивал детей?
<Henoxek> sigkill это просто сигнал
<sets88> Henoxek, disown это башевская встроенная команда
<sets88> Henoxek, она только с job работает
<go8765432> DenSpirit: а через гуи - не ?
<sets88> Henoxek, понятно что сигнал, может после него ядро просто грохнет процесс, и процесс не успеет отослать SIGTERM детям
<DenSpirit>  go8765432: подскажи как
<go8765432> DenSpirit: наутилу- свойства файла/ ubuntutweak
<go8765432> *наутилус
<DenSpirit> go8765432: а через твик как?
<Henoxek> sets88 есть ли доступ к коду родительского процесса?
<sets88> к коду нет, но могу приатачиться через gdb
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  гугл/форум рулят http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49218.0
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%8B_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2
<Henoxek> вообще надо, чтобы дети игнорировали SIGHUP
<DenSpirit> go8765432: ссылку я сохраню,спасибо. у меня блокирован доступ в инет до шести вечера,но ирц и ася каким-то образом работают ^^"
<sets88> Henoxek, ну это очевидно, но только как это сделать, nohup к запущеному процессу не пределаешь
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  ну это другое дело :)
<DenSpirit> поставил через вайн офис 2003, потом снес, но он с тех пор любой .cfg файл обзывает файлом конфигурации outlook express.:'( как от этого избавиться?
<artus> DenSpirit, ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<XuMuK> DenSpirit, правая мышь на файле - свойства - открыть с помощью...
<DenSpirit> аригато^^  *YAHOO*
<sets88> DenSpirit, еще можно /etc/mailcap поковырять
<sets88> чето даже на #ubuntu никто не может помочь :(
<Henoxek> sets88 это вопрос блин не юзерский)
<Henoxek> приатачиться к процессу и вызвать в нем signal(SIG_KILL, SIG_IGN) не вариант?
<sets88> Henoxek предлагаешь в #gentoo спросить? :D
<Henoxek> только это придется к каждому дочернему делать
<Henoxek> надо имхо не в ирц такое спрашивать
<Henoxek> мб на stackoverflow или в mailing lists каких-нибудь разработчиков линукса)
<SergeyIT> sets88, это к программерам лучше...
<Henoxek> алсо man psig
<sets88> вообще суть такая, есть pppoe сервер он поднимает дочерними процессами ppp сессии, так вот сессии нельзя разрывать а pppoe сервер надо положить
<Henoxek> он каждой сессии по процессу поднимает?
<Henoxek> о ужас...
<sets88> да :)
<Henoxek> втопку такой сервер... сколько пиров он держит?
<sets88> конкретно поднимает сессии в пользовательском пространстве, 100-120 держит
<Henoxek> ох, psig не для линукса.. )
<Henoxek> в принципе, если юзеры не так интенсивны в трафике, то сойдет
<Henoxek> иначе это очень тяжеловесный сервер, по сравнению с неблокирующей реализацией в число процессов, равному числу ядер
<sets88> ну да :) 50 мбит совместно тянут :)
<MacWinLin> всем привет )
<sets88> Henoxek, спасибо за помощь, конец рабочего дня, пора домой :)
<Henoxek> что-то рановато... мне еще 2 часа :)
<sets88> c 8 до 17 :)
<Alagos> как поставить libreoffice из репозиторий?
<Henoxek> http://livenix.blogspot.com/2011/01/libre-office-ubuntu-1010.html
<Alagos> Henoxek: а если у меня 10.04?
<Alagos> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<Alagos> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<Alagos> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<Alagos> Ой
<go8765432> подскажите какой командой посмотреть активные сетевые интерфейсы ?
<artus> ifconfig
<Henoxek> ip link
<Henoxek> там еще надо смотреть параметры, чтобы state был up
<go8765432> спс
 * go8765432 чувствует себя неучем :)
<Henoxek> ip link up
<Henoxek> кажется так
<Henoxek> или не, ip link show up
<artus> ip link show up
<Alagos> А результат такой же как и в просто ip link
<artus> ога
<artus> неа, не такой же
<Alagos> У меня пишет состояние unknown на петлю и eth0
<Henoxek> он такой же, когда все интерфейсы подняты
<Alagos> и в ап они тоже есть
<go8765432> 	ifconfig хватило :)
<Henoxek> ifconfig у меня слишком много места на экране занимает, приходится делать less
<artus> Alagos, http://paste.pro/2779606
<Alagos> sudo lshw -C network
<artus> lshw: command not found ))
<artus> так что не вариант)
<Henoxek> http://livenix.blogspot.com/2011/07/linux-windows.html
<Henoxek> "Короче, иду я на прошлой неделе по местному рынку, смотрю - лоток с всевозможными дисками. Подошел, посмотрел. Windows 7 в редакции Максимальная стоит...... Стоит 120 рублей!!!" пиратский тролль такой пиратский )
<Alagos> ыыыы
<Henoxek> кстати, ведь ничто не запрещает продавать дебиан за 900 рублей?
<Henoxek> другое дело, что непросто найти того, кто купит дебиан за такие деньги)
<Alagos> Тот, кто знает что такое дебиан его за такие деньги не купит это точно
<Henoxek> так надо искать того, кто не знает, а таких полно
<go8765432> Henoxek: там сразупоявятся те кто знает и всё обьяснят. как это было с балженос )
<XuMuK> а с каких пор о как а читаецо?
<dmay> пираты - не люди, мальчики в лотках с дисками - ошибки молодости /thread
<dmay> XuMuK: со времен переезда подальше от средней Волги )
<Henoxek> пиратские партии состоят из инопланетян )
<stolzus> пиратские партии состоят из кидалтов
<mortuary> hello
<mortuary> а gwibber я так понимаю с фейсбуком не дружит?
<skai> дружит
<mortuary> а как починить эту пепяку?
<mortuary> захожу в gwibber переключаюсь на фейс, но там пусто, в учетных пишет, что авторизировался
<skai> mortuary: заведи друзе на лицокниге
<skai> и не будет пусто
<mortuary> skai, спасибо кэп)
<SergeyIT> не ходите дети в Африку гулять...
<akirich> artus ты тут?
<artus> тут
<akirich> щас на линуксталкс прикол кину.
<shenmue> вот ужас
<AndreX> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/lightdm-0-9-2-uluchshennyj-interfejs/
<ivan2> Зуб болит блин.
<Escsun> ivan2, лечить надо)
<Escsun> ivan2, у меня пару месяцев назад болел зуб)
<Escsun> ivan2, надо было сразу идти, а я ну сколько там осталось 3 экзамена сдам и сразу пойду)
<applypc> прив алл
<applypc> ХЕЛП
<Escsun> ivan2, и на последнем экзамене, ночью разболелся зуб, пришлось по скорой идти)
<applypc> Как настроить чтобы через сайт нельзя было попасть в корневую директорию
<AndreX> ivan2, grep /var/log/zup.log  там посмотри)
<Escsun> ivan2, в итоге за 3 недели зуб отошел, даже накроз в 3 раза больше чем надо, не сильно помог)
<applypc> например я делаю рид дир / он у меня корень открывает
<AndreX> grep=cat
<applypc> а мне надо чтобы сайт
<applypc> не мог открыть директорию выше расположения сайта
<applypc> тоесть если сайт находится по адресу /www/site.ru то через рид дир я никак не мог открыть корень системы
<AndreX> applypc, ну интересный у тебя вопрос, помогите сделать тото с чемто
<AndreX> на чём сайт хотябы)
<applypc> apache + php
<applypc> на ubuntu установлено apache + php если через php сделать запрос opendir('/') он открывает корень системы, как мне настроить так чтобы выше чем /www/ он не мог ничего смотреть
<applypc> AndreX лучше? поможеш? XD
<AndreX> ага /j #apache
<applypc> AndreX что это
<AndreX> канал апача
<stasdizzi> приветствую всех !
<stasdizzi> как сделать,чтоб при переходе на ftp,открывался  nautilus ,а не mozilla ?
<stolzus> applypc: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/edu/os-phptut3/section3.html посмотри
<stolzus> вдруг поможет
<applypc> yt nj (
<applypc> не то (
<applypc> спс
<stolzus> так можно юзера создать и заблочить доступ к директории для остальных
<stolzus> хотя да, сам смотри, тебе виднее :)
<andrey_> а что это серьезный секьюрити баг?)
<Nor8>  Это аларм ))
<Nor8> Хакеры отакуе ))))
<stolzus> апач опасносте
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<Umren> yo
<applypc> подскажите плз как назначить переменную для bush
<applypc> $fldname $(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S)
<applypc> ругается
<applypc> ругается
<Escsun> applypc, ясное дело ))
<Escsun> applypc, что ругается ))
<Umren> bush? george bush?
<Umren> ***ный ковбой
<artus> @kick Umren не ругайсо
<applypc> КАК
<Escsun> applypc, что значит как)
<Escsun> applypc, явно это не баш)
<applypc> как назначить переменную для bush вообще
<applypc> ифыр
<applypc> bash
<Escsun> applypc, например твой вариант
<Escsun> applypc, Date=$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S)
<applypc> ругается на то что не может найти функцию 201107...
<Escsun> applypc, и вообще что скрипт делает ))
<applypc> ,kby cgc
<applypc> блиин спс
<applypc> лох я пидальный
<Escsun> applypc, а как еще )
<Iorik> скажите, а как правильно удалять старые ядра?
<hookah> artus: как всегда бдишь )))
<artus> hookah, ато)
<hookah> есть весчи которые не меняютца )))
<hookah> artus: а у меня такой антиквар тут стоит )теперь думаю че с ним делать
<hookah> амд дюрон что-то типа 500 мгц
<hookah> идеи?
<artus> hookah, роутер) или мангал)
<hookah> аха )) второе мне нравится )))
<hookah> 128 метров памяти ) два флоппи драйва даже есть. ток у меня дискет уже лет много нету
<Escsun> hookah, ничего, купишь как раньше ходили с сумками, а в них дискеты ))
<hookah> Escsun: дык я даже не знаю где в европе продают дискеты еще ))
<artus> hookah, у нас есть ) ток стоять дороже двдрв)
<hookah> artus: ыть )) неужто еще кто-то покупает? ))) у меня в россии в кладовке две больших коробки ими забиты )
<hookah> приеду - устрою распродажу )
<artus> hookah, налоговая
<hookah> жэсть. хотя да, в госслужбах еще такой антиквариат стоит что пипец
<hookah> artus: ты обновился на 11 убунту?
<artus> hookah, смеешсо? ))) жду 12ю )
<hookah> artus: думаешь будет лучче? ))))
<artus> hookah, последняя как по мне адекватная была 9.04 )
<artus> hookah, ну по крайней мере то что я вижу счас мне не нравитцо)
<hookah> ну у меня на этом компе как 10.04 стояла так и осталась, впринципе ниче так
<hookah> рОботает еще. просто я ноут отцу давал попользовать на неск месяцев вот меня и не было
<hookah> artus: забыл выделить что тебе два сообщения предыдущих )))
<artus> да тут вроде остальные спят )
<hookah> artus: а че так? рано же еще? вот нашел вариант че сделать с компом ))) http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/110010
<hookah> artus: нашел статью как сделать цифровую фоторамку из старого экрана ноута ))
<artus> hookah, мне б статейку как реанимировать ноут)
<hookah> а что с ним?
<artus> помер(
<hookah> artus: таких статеек тоже хватает )
<artus> вернее прикивяыаетцо мертвым
<hookah> artus: ну надо сначала разобраться че конкретно не фурычит а потом думать как реанимировать )
<artus> hookah, прошить биос на не поднимающийся delld400 )
<[Raiden]> надо сказать: сдох слава богу.  И пойти купить получше и поновей.
<[Raiden]> :)
<hookah> [Raiden]: это есть есть на что купить )
<[Raiden]> да уж
<artus> [Raiden], ну дык он живой , и батарею ему гаду таком купил какраз за неделю до того как он помер
<Henoxek> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/125017/#habracut
<Henoxek> читали?
<artus> о, хабра ожила
<[Raiden]> artus: ну либ ов ремонт, либо хотя бы определить что сдохло.
<[Raiden]> кед кстати не релизнулись?
<[Raiden]> ы*
<artus> [Raiden], я ему обнулил биос а он офигел от левой комплектации))
<[Raiden]> попроубй ещё раз )
<[Raiden]> обнулил всмысле настройка по умолчанию грузанул или как?
<artus> отрубил батарею и сбросил)
<artus> в смысле батарейку биоса
<artus> а вообще отдать его как донора и не парить моск ) доложить и взять кой нить планшетник )
<hookah> artus: а ты попробуй еще раз обнулить, только теперь уже сразу молотком или топором )))
<chelaxe> ммм а что случилось после сброса биоса?
<artus> chelaxe, он сказал что у меня не оригинальная память и ее не подефолту стоит)
<chelaxe> ммм что за мать/бук
<hookah> artus: а ему не пофиг? в настройках биоса самому нельзя чтоль указать чего и сколько стоит?
<chelaxe> пробовал обновить?
<artus> выше смотри )
<artus> chelaxe, нет юсбфлопа)
<chelaxe> флешка?
<artus> под его радной разьем )
<artus> так он не умеет)
<User806[web]> народ как удалить микроблог в трее ???
<jham> хехе, не туда послал свои грязные мечты?
<skai> !indicator
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='indicator'
<rapidsp> наверное windicator :))
<skai> !indicator is <reply> Indicator Applet - удобная комплексная замена системному трею. Коллекция интересных индикаторов для gnome2 и unity http://goo.gl/PV60e
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> !indicator
<ubuntuhelp> Indicator Applet - удобная комплексная замена системному трею. Коллекция интересных индикаторов для gnome2 и unity http://goo.gl/PV60e
<skai> rapidsp: не.точно индикаторы:)
<User806[web]> вы напишите команду как его удалить
<mixbbk> hi
<rapidsp> User806[web]: с сегодняшнего дня это - "удобная комплексная замена"!!! )
<rapidsp> хм
 * rapidsp решил попробовать в кедах трей в индикатор превратить...
<artus> [Raiden], hwinfo с гуем ?
<[Raiden]> hardinfo вроде да
<zlodey> всем привет
<[Raiden]> lshw может в хтмл вывод сунуть
<zlodey> есть ли кто юзающий awesome WM
<zlodey> ?
<artus> не гуевое оно (
<zlodey> никак не могу найти возможность запуска нужного приложения хоткеем, не пойму где в конфиге это делать, возможно и нельзя и нужно использовать стороннию софтину
<skai> rapidsp: ну так удобней простого трея с разными прогами
<rapidsp> да, а то у меня у некоторых прог иначе глобал меню не умещается :)
<rapidsp> в результате времени не видно
<stolzus> в ubuntu-tweak есть Shortcut Commands
<User806[web]> а как называется этот аплет который оторбражает учетные записи в чатах ?
<Slukin> ребят, привет, вопрос конечно не в тему, но может есть здесь просвещенные люди... никто не подскажет, где можно скачать песни, свободные от авторского права... чтобы зажигательные были...
<Cat1> сам напиши
<skai> авторское право существует всегда
<skai> даж у народных.но там другая замута:)
<Slukin> а что у народных? мне кажется как раз они свободны от авторского права
<Slukin> народ правообладатель, т.е. каждый
<User806[web]> устроили муз.форум ля
<Slukin> но не могу найти зажигательные, ничего в голову не приходит, кроме как на недельку до второго... да и то не уверен до конца, что это народная
<skai> @kick "User806[web]" дада.сейчас ты скажешь, что это ты не ругался, а это была песня
<skai> @voice Slukin
<dmay> Slukin: google public domain
<dmay> skai: ня :3
<stolzus> Slukin: "свободная музыка" в Google введи
<Slukin> спасибо, сейчас попробую
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<ydz> Кто знает почему 11.04 такая тормознутая на eeepc 1000h?
<dmay> элементарно! потому что ееепц это калькулятор-переросток
<[Raiden]> менеджер процессов какой-нить или htop наверное знает почему
<ydz> петросян. отличная шутка.
<ydz> больше всего памяти жрет compiz, но на 10.04, 10.10 все было в порядке
<[Raiden]> там был компиз 0.8.х , релиз, а в 11.04 сунули 0.9 девелоперскую ветку.
<[Raiden]> может в этом и причина
<[Raiden]> если юнити не пользуешся, то есть хавту как откатиться на 0.8.6
<[Raiden]> Если конечно тормоза от этого
<ydz> нет, оперативка не забита, проц тоже
<ydz> Нет, тормоза наблюдаются с самой загрузки ОС
<ydz> Грузится ~1.5 минуты
<[Raiden]> опиши на форуме , может ест ьещё владельцы этой модели. Я не зю.
<ydz> Ясно. Спасибо!
<ydz> Gnome3 то сделали на бубунту то?
<[Raiden]> на ппа есть
<ydz> релиз?
<[Raiden]> Ну да, текущий  3.1 что-то там. Осенью будет из коробки.
<[Raiden]> точнее из коробки будет юнити + гтк3 софт + гномшелл в репах
<ydz> емае
<[Raiden]> )
<ydz> уже 3.1
<[Raiden]> угу, в октябре будет 3.2 думаю как раз в релиз попадет
<[Raiden]> Я весь этот цирк решил обозревать из кде. Т.к. выберать из гном фаллбек, юнити и гном шелл  не в состоянии пока что :)
<ydz> Да, гном испортили
<[Raiden]> ну а вы можете юзать 11.04
<[Raiden]> какое-то время
<[Raiden]> с гном2
<[Raiden]> да всё наладитя с гномом, и будет ясно что больше нравится юнити или гном, надо дать этому время, перевариться, выйти нормально в дистрибутавах...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> фич набраться...
<[Raiden]> В жабере ест ь1 мадам на канале федоры, её гном3 нравится. А ты говоришь испортили )
<[Raiden]> ей
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31318
<[Raiden]> свершилось
<artus> [Raiden], тихо сам с собой, ты ведеш беседу? ^_^
<ydz> Блиин, он небось бажный это 4.7
<dmay> > устранено около 2000 ошибок
<artus> ато
<dmay> b 'nb k.lb heuf.n dbyljdc///
<dmay> и эти люди ругают виндовс...
<Sergey_IT> а у меня как раз старые видеокарты (
<artus> dmay, так, изыди
<ydz> Какая прелесть
<dmay> artus: ^_^'
<ydz> Они тему перерисовали
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а кто ругает? Покажи!
<Umren> [Raiden]: плазма уже не крашица?
<[Raiden]> ну вообще, каждый раз когда попадаю в вин7 приходят обновления, иногда не мало. И хрен знает чего они там фиксят, собсно баги только какие-то
<dmay> Sergey_IT: вон, artus за одно упоминание чуть не покарал (
<ydz> Делаем ставки бажные или не бажные?
<Umren> [Raiden]: так там описание можно читать :
<[Raiden]> а у кде ещё функционал меняется немного, время от времени
<[Raiden]> Umren: ды можно, я не спорю.
<Umren> да, там восновном баги и хаки лечат
<dmay> [Raiden]: внезапно, в KB есть описания всех пакетов обновлений ) так что что именно там фиксят - вполне известно )
<Umren> уязвимости
<Umren> а функционал они не добавляют, функционал это в вин8 )
<Umren> да и он там не нужен
<dmay> Umren: не только. мне вот недавнотвидеодрова сами упали о_о
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну баги и уязвимости. что именно не важно, важно что регулярно
<Umren> dmay: это давно уже
<Umren> dmay: просто обновление дров, какие устройства у них в даунлоад центре есть
<Umren> [Raiden]: так что с плазмой на кде? 4.6 еще крашилось ))
<[Raiden]> у меня 4.6.5 , крашится иногда если несколько раз менять темы квина.
<[Raiden]> может если самого квина норм -я незнаю .у меня дополнения стоят
<Umren> интересно они это когда нибудь пофиксят?
<[Raiden]> если не тыркать темы постоянно уже не падает
<Umren> сколько помню 4 кеды, всегда регулярные краши плазмы
<artus> nvidia driver 275.21 , фсе летает )
<[Raiden]> .а как в 4.7. скажу не раньше чем на kubuntu.org новость появится.
<Umren> 4.7 - новая, соответственно еще хуже будет :)
<[Raiden]> Я не думаю
<Umren> увидишь
<[Raiden]> -2000багов  != хуже
<Umren> -2000 +3000 ?
<Umren> %)
<ydz> Что-то я не понял, на скрине archlinux, а в репах нет 4.7
<Umren> кеды - красиво, кутэ - круто, но багфиксы у них странные
<Umren> ydz: в кубунту уже есть
<Umren> ydz: арчлинукс - это если любишь медленную езду
<ydz> Кто сказал?
<Umren> кде 4.7 сказал
<ydz> а что же тогда для быстрой езды?
<Umren> ну видишь, 4.7 вначале на кубунту появились.
<Umren> на генту тоже уже доступны
<Umren> а арч? тормоз
<Umren> не серьезно
<ydz> Еще не факт что тормоз
<ydz> на скирне archlinux
<ydz> ща найду нах
<ydz> http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/screenshots/kdm.png
<ydz> оно
<[Raiden]> тот реп с которого я обновляюсь ещё пуст ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<artus> @kban ydz 86400 спать, и правила учить
<Umren> [Raiden]: там ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<[Raiden]> я думаю не раньше 29 появится
<Umren> уже доступно
<[Raiden]> Umren: я лучше подожду 2 дня )
<Umren> а я 11.10 подожду )
<dmay> кстати, объясните мне, тупому, ну вот нафига бубунта переспрашивает кучу раз, прежде чем погаситься?даже если жмякнуть кнопку питания, типа "уйди в слип"
<Umren> всеравно там кеды одни и теже уже лет 5
<Umren> dmay: shutdown -h now?
<Umren> ниче не спрашивает
<[Raiden]> dmay: а как сделать что бы переспросила больше раза?
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> а я 12.04 жду (
<Umren> 11.10 будет интересным
<dmay> Umren: Ъ это не наш вантузяткий вей
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так в таком случае и один раз - дофига
<Sergey_IT> Umren, и багливым, как 9.10
<dmay> это-ж надо тянуться за мышой, куда-то целиться, что-то кликакть...
<Umren> 9.10 был хорошим :)
 * artus окропил dmay святой водичкой, изыди демон :)
<[Raiden]> погугли как убрать, если больше раза - это явно глюк, а если один - это норма.
<Umren> первая убунта которая мне понравилась
<[Raiden]> я думаю запрос должен быть
<Umren> и где заработала моя звуковая карта
<dmay> artus: а я серъёзно, межпрочим :(
<artus> dmay, а я так , для профилактики)
 * artus обвел dmay мелом по кругу
<Sergey_IT> Umren, может и был, когда баги исправили, но я тогда уже на 10.04 был )
<dmay> artus: ещё свечки поставь, 12 штук, ога 8]
<AndreX> да ктото сверестественного насмотрелся или вий)
<dmay> то есть ]8)
<Umren> Sergey_IT: я в первый день ставил, и все ок было
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а я в ноябре ставил, сразу 3 баги нашел, критичные для меня
<FOREvERz> всем привет
<FOREvERz> у меня тут вопрос возник... можно ли чем-нибудь отдельное приложение настроить на прокси... что-то типа Proxifier на убунте есть?
<orchata> А у этого приложения в настройках нету?
<Bodia> proxychains
<FOREvERz> orchata: это игра =(
<FOREvERz> Bodia: спасиб попробую..
<FOREvERz> я тут нагуглил... советуют какой-то dante-client... кто что знает?
<Umren> FOREvERz: это не то, проксичейнз иди смотри
<Weise> ÿ è
<Weise> ìåíÿ âèäíî?
<ubuntuhelp> Weise! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK>  
<Sergey_IT>  
<orchata> (artus вопрос не потеме, сильно не бей)    И так, кто нибудь знает онлайн проверерялку орфографии и грамматики?
<[Raiden]> спросить у гугла можно было напечатав в 2 раза меньше
<AndreX> http://www.gramota.ru/
<orchata> [Raiden]: так мне нужен сервис которым уже кто то пользоваля и мог бы посоветовать
<XuMuK> orchata, поверь, то что выдаст гугл юзалось не парой человек
<dmay> orchata: моск. лучшее из того, что я использовал
<orchata> dmay: да но у меня сейчас как то нету времени прокачивать моск до 80 лвл
<dmay> О_О
<AndreX> а в школе чем занимался?
<dmay> орфография в школе прокачивается за полгода по 15 минут в день
<dmay> и это минус выходные и каникулы
<XuMuK> чо не видите чтоль, чувак видать в линейку качалсо...
<XuMuK> вместо школы...
<AndreX> да линейуа это круто, тока в жизни не чем не поможет, тока гемор будет, извиняюсь
<dmay> XuMuK: нынче "до 80 лвл" применяют не столько вовщики-линейщики, сколько ололо-школьники )
<dmay> кстати о птичках, надо бы чем нить моск поразжижать полчасика
<dmay> какие нынче в моде тупые времяубивалки?
<orchata> Ха ха, подняли настроение. Просто 1. Рашин не есть мой первый язык.   2.  Даже мастера совершают ошибки
<dmay> тебя это волнует? ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<AndreX> психолог xD
<dmay> AndreX: нудык. психодиагностика по интернету это мой конёк, дааа 8]
<AndreX> dmay, да верю, можеш не оправдываться))
<dmay> AndreX: я не оправдываюсь, я хвастаюсь!
<orchata> dmay: и много на этом уже заработал :D
<orchata> Забыл: ?
<dmay> увы, увы, публика в основном неблагодарная, всё обидеться норовит :(
<dmay> хоть бы одна зараза "спасибо" сказала...
<zaraza> dmay, спасибо
<orchata> :D
<dmay> zaraza: уррррррра! общество, наконец, признало мою гениальность!
<XuMuK> zaraza, для баша постаралсо чтоль?)
<zaraza> да обычная фишка со сменой ника
<AndreX> ладно, я пошол, а то ща мне психолог понадобиться.....
<XuMuK> боты отакуэ
<dmay> я за бан
<dmay> о, вот тут кто ботовод
<Coldsaw> извиняюсь
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> не про линукс http://www.3dnews.ru/news/614615/
<dmay> не про линукс http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ZxlvBHAQE
<shenmue> [Raiden], давно бы занялись распознованием речи
<dmay> мамно ваше распознавание
<dmay> дорогая маша тьфу катя тьфу стереть стереть стереть катя
<shenmue> а ты определись со своими бабами
<shenmue> и проблем не будет
<dmay> угу, не будет
<dmay> эрэм фолдер (призадумался) слеш (призадумался) файл
<[Raiden]> shenmue: я 1 время компом пробовал управлять речью )
<[Raiden]> такой бред
<[Raiden]> телефона телефона, чукча кушать хочет (с)
<orchata> Так удобно письма писать
<dmay> бггг, ну-ну, письма. в твиттер только муросить разве что
<orchata> Видел на одной маковской презинтации, Получил неприятное письмо от боса говоришь" иди ****" а программа тебе так красивенько в политкоректный параграф переводит
<dmay> на маковских презентациях и не такое показывают, ога...
<orchata> И таких сниппетов можно на все случаи приготовить
<Nor8>  Живой есть кто?
<artus> Nor8, неа
<Nor8>  Артус, обьясни в двух словах разницу между лвм шифрованием и шифрованием разделов
<artus> эммм
<artus> ну так ты шифруеш конкретный раздел а так виртуальный
<Nor8> artus: эээ...то есть разницы считай нету?
<artus> Nor8, ну если че то гипотетически с раздела ты еще чего нить вытянеш) с лвм же прощайся)
<Nor8>  Прикольненько так в гентушке все сделано ))))))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-28
<insulin> Здравствуйте. Установил поверх Ubuntu 11.04 windows xp, после чего попытался восстановить груб. После перезагрузки груб запускается в консольном режиме. Сейчас не загружается ни Xp ни Ubuntu. Помогите
<insulin> восстанавливал груб как описано на http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<stolzus> ужас
<stolzus> удали всё, поставь XP, а потом убунту :)
<insulin> Если не будет решения, придётся так и сделать
<The_MEk1> нафига так жестоко то?
<The_MEk1> грузишь комп с убунтушного livecd
<stolzus> зато быстро
<stolzus> он это уже делал, как я понял
<insulin> Я сейчас под лайвом
<stolzus> insulin: ну и в чём загвоздка то?
<The_MEk1> в терминале в доступном месте создаёшь папку, куда потом монтируешь корневую фс убунты
<stolzus> если делал как в wiki
<The_MEk1> там же монтируешь всё остальное (разделы типа dev proc монтируешь из текущей системы)
<The_MEk1> потом меняешь рут на полученную папку с системой и заново устанавливаешь груб на САМ диск, а не на раздел
<insulin> ну я так и сделал
<The_MEk1> т.е. если диск /dev/sda а корневой раздел /dev/sda1, то груб ставь в /dev/sda
<The_MEk1> значиит чёт недомонтировал
<The_MEk1> ты при установки убунты сколько разделов под неё выделял?
<insulin> 1
<The_MEk1> ну вот, сначала в /mnt монтируешь этот раздел
<insulin> В вики так и написано
<The_MEk1> потом mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<The_MEk1> потом mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<The_MEk1> потом chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<The_MEk1> ну а дальше grub-install
<insulin> Я делал sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt и потом sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<insulin> "mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc" Это что?
<The_MEk1> ye lfr ghj,ktvf nj vj;tn ,snm d njv? xnj uhe, d ndjtq cbcntvt vj;tn ,snm yjdtt uhe,f? rjnjhsq yf дшмусв
<The_MEk1> ы
<The_MEk1> ща
<insulin> Ух)
<The_MEk1> проблема в том, что скорее всего на livecd grub более старый, чем тот, что стоит у тебя в системе\
<The_MEk1> из-за этого и глюк
<insulin> Груба в лайв сиди вообще небыло, я его устанавливал
<The_MEk1> дык зачем его ставить, если оно в системе есть :)
<The_MEk1> достаточно просто сделать chroot
<The_MEk1> подмонтировав при этом корень, /dev и /proc
<The_MEk1> и потом уже запускать всякие grub-install и т.д.
<stolzus> insulin: посмотри ссылку grub от А до Я, внизу страницы
<stolzus> которую ты давал
<stolzus> а я спать пойду
<stolzus> 6 утра всё ж
<stolzus> :)
<insulin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<insulin> chroot: невозможно сменить корневой каталог на /mnt: Operation not permitted
<The_MEk1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<insulin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<insulin> chroot: невозможно сменить корневой каталог на /mnt: Operation not permitted
<insulin> тьфу
<stolzus> sudo
<insulin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<insulin> chroot: cannot run command «/bin/bash»: Ошибка формата выполняемого файла
<stolzus>  Определяем нужный жесткий диск с помощью "sudo fdisk -l". Если он единственный - значит, sda. Вводим команду
<stolzus> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda
<stolzus> изменив /dev/sda на нужный диск.
<stolzus> советует вики
<stolzus> почитай короче
<stolzus> там много интересного
<stolzus> а я спа
<stolzus> ть
<insulin> таак, ошибка потому что груб 64х битной архитектуры
<The_MEk1> бгг
<The_MEk1> а нафига ты на рабочий комп х64 систему ставишь? юзаешь под убунтой много памяти?
<The_MEk1> больше 2 гигов на одну прогу?
<The_MEk1> ить блин... не заметил что он вышел
<arinov> The_MEk1: какая разница сколько памяти на одну прогу он юзает
<arinov> должна быть доступна вся память
<The_MEk1> ну дык юзай ядро pae
<The_MEk1> зато с совместимостью проблем меньше
<The_MEk1> другое дело если нужно для каких-то прог большое количество оперативы
<The_MEk1> а так смысла не вижу
<The_MEk1> у меня дома стоит x86 с pae ядром и прекрасно видит все 8 гигов оперативы
<arinov> видишь суслика в норе? / нет. / я тоже, но он там есть
<insulin> Груб восстановился, следующая проблема нет файла /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arinov> insulin: используй термин "задача"
<The_MEk1> дык в новом грубе оно по-моему и не надо
<The_MEk1> или он ругается?
<arinov> в новом grub.conf
<arinov> insulin: если обновишь конфигурацию - появится
<insulin> не ругается, /boot/grub/grub.conf тоже нет. Нужно выставить таймаут для меню груба
<arinov> update-grub сначала сделай
<The_MEk1> arinov: скажем так, моя домашняя система и видит и использует все 8 гигов, только на одну прогу выделяется не более 2
<arinov> The_MEk1: хорошо
<arinov> а моя домашняя система x84_64 и меня тоже все устраивает
<insulin> Сделал update-grub файлы не появились
<arinov> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<insulin> Там и описаны обозначения в menu.lst, решения проблемы не нашёл...
<arinov> insulin: я точно не помню, потому что обычно он у мня не слетает
<arinov> но возможно ты отказался от автоматической конфигурации при установке граба
<arinov> переставляй снова, он создает конфиг себе
<insulin> нашёл grub.cfg
<arinov> grub.conf у grub2
<arinov> menu.lst у grub legacy
<insulin> Надо было с этого начинать)
<arinov> я написал, что в новом grub.conf
<arinov> чем читал?
<arinov> рабочий четверг
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> Вообщем, проблема в следующем, squid c помощью squid_ldap_group не получается проверить приндлежность юзвера к группе в АД.
<jlewka> Хотя, сам squid_ldap_group отрабатывает норм http://paste.pro/2844727
<jlewka> моя external_type_acl external_acl_type win_group ttl=0 %LOGIN /usr/sbin/squid_ldap_group -d -R -b "dc=bank,dc=loc" -f \
<jlewka> "(&(sAMAccountName=%v)(memberOf=CN=%a,DC=bank,DC=loc))" -D "ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ" -w ПАРОЛЬ -h 10.1.0.20 \
<jlewka>  -S BANK
<jlewka> не так)
<jlewka> моя external_acl_type http://paste.pro/2845266
<jlewka> и cach.log http://paste.pro/2845049 секции external_acl_type
<vayper> äàéòè ñûëó íà ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> vayper! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|rapidsp|> прикольно: "В дисплейный менеджер KDM добавлен код для взаимодействия с загрузчиком Grub2. Например, при инициировании выполнения перезагрузки из KDM можно сразу выбрать загрузку в альтернативную операционную систему без изменения настроек Grub по
<|rapidsp|> умолчанию и ручного выбора элементов в загрузочном меню Grub"
<|rapidsp|> вот работают парни
<arinov> щас и в gdm будут впихивать...
<skai> |rapidsp|: тем не менее для гдм на омгубунту или на вебапд8 была давно дана инструкция
<skai> как велючить это
<|rapidsp|> это хорошо
<only_you> lightgdm теперь же, ну)
<shenmue> лайт гдм =)
<go8765> De_Abler, у тебя начальство асю и чатик только рабочими оставило ?
<Alagos> как сказать что бесплатный софт дает законную безопасность... что за него не вздрючат, короче? :)
<arinov> покажи лицензию
<arinov> там есть адреса и юридические реквизиты
<go8765> ну там была проблемка когда-то кажись
<go8765> что по русскому законодательству  должен быть апосстиль или что-то в этом роде
<Alagos> Та не, я в документе объясняю шефу нах надо бесплатное ПО
<go8765> по-этому гпл не канало
<arinov> это не касается лицензии, она до песка из жопы старая
<arinov> это локальный тупизм
<go8765> arinov, тем не менее при желании к нему могут тоже придраться :(
<arinov> не могут
<arinov> это документ, который имеют юридическую силу, я не обязан объяснять каждому проходимцу, где я заказываю софт
<arinov> go8765: подаешь в суд, если возникают проблмы сразу
<go8765> arinov, ну придёт проверяющий и скажет , где ваша бесплатная лицензия? а на сколько я знаю - гпл после перевода - теряет свою силу, а он скажет : я англ. не понимаю и всё... тогда только кажись что-то в альтлинуксе с этим вопросом пытались сделать
<go8765> arinov, юридическую силу какого государства ?
<arinov> ты ему по английски говоришь все, вплодь до момента, когда он скажет, что не понимает по английски
<arinov> не твои это проблемы
<arinov> они позвонят по телефонам из лицензии и удостоверятся, что она имеет юридическую силу и охраняется
<arinov> признают они ее или нет - не твоя проблема
<go8765> arinov, я не утверждаю, просто в нете где-то прочитал про такие ситуации
<arinov> да есть такие ситуации, они происходят только с теми, кто трепещит перед этим незнайкой, жаждущим взятку
<arinov> все или ничего
<go8765> arinov, т.е ты думаешь что они в америку за свои бабосы звонить будут ? :)
<arinov> не твои проблемы
<arinov> я не думаю
<arinov> я просто использую и все
<arinov> даже если ты пойдешь от противного
<arinov> санкций раньше не было вообще по поводу использования гпл
<go8765> хорошо. если так, но не все готовы так общаться с проверяющими :)
<arinov> это не твои проблемы
<arinov> с волками по-волчьи
<go8765> arinov, чувствуются корни каноникала :)
<go8765> arinov, ты не один из наблюдающих случайно
<go8765> 7? :)
<arinov> я обычный юзер
<arinov> у меня на работе немногочисленный парк с gnu/linux
<arinov> сегодня по сути даже лицензионная винда не решает
<arinov> только договоры купли-продажи
<arinov> я помню стычку одну несколько лет назад
<arinov> мы говорили так: фонд свободного программного обеспечения предоставил нам безвоздмездно неограниченное количество копий операционной системы и программного обеспечения через интернет
<arinov> на этом все закончилось
<go8765> arinov, кстати раньше даже и не через интернет можно было говорить, а прямо дискт показывать, рассказывая, что их бесплатно прислали :)
<go8765> *его
<arinov> тогда запросят почтовые конверты или че-нибудь такое
<go8765> arinov,  ну я никогда не закаазыва, но по-моему оно с конвертом приходит и сохранить его не проблема :)
<arinov> я заказывал
<arinov> одного диска достаточно
<go8765> а то я думаю, что для некоторых фонд свободного программного обеспечения будет звучать как институт космической яичницы :)
<go8765> хотя это тоже не мои проблемы :)
<go8765> я забыл :)
<arinov> верно
<portos> Всем привет!
<portos> Народ если кому интересно то могу рассказать как побороть проблему с обновлением ngnix на Ubuntu 10.04.3
<go8765> http://pskov.kp.ru/daily/25727.4/2717471/
<portos> боролся с прошлой недели и поборол)
<go8765> poncha, на форум лучше напиши :)
<poncha> go8765: о чем?
<poncha> а. это не мне )
<portos> )
<go8765> poncha, сори :) не заметил, что вы похожи :)
<portos> короче удаляем файл /etc/ufw/applications.d/nginx - обновляемся или apt-get -f install nginx - рестарт ngnix и проверяем версию nginx -V
<portos> и усе готово
<portos> дааа линукс покруче всяких игр квестов :-D
<arinov> go8765: на свете миллионы организаций, двигаешь все стрелы туда и все
<go8765> arinov,  да я с этим пока не сталкивался. это так было - к слову :)
<portos> вот теперь бы с rsync разобраться...
<go8765> хорошая статейка :) "так, в Иране за подобные штучки с передачей шифрованной информации, скорее всего, просто казнят как шпиона"
<jham> сколько тут войс держится?
<skai> вечно
<jham> таймоут для войса бы боту дали
<skai> ну или до бана
<XuMuK> jham, пока не перезайдешь
<skai> XuMuK: не пали контору
<XuMuK> а чо, такой секрет чтоль?
<User273[web]> народ как открыть deb фотрмат?
<arinov> он открытый
<XuMuK> ыы
<jham> ну я знаю, как войс сбросить. но это ж гон
<XuMuK> User273[web], кликни по нему два раза
<User273[web]> открывается центр приложений
<XuMuK> User273[web], всё правильно, а ты что хотел?
<jham> если через 5 минут сбросить, начнут вопить
<XuMuK> jham, ну это уж как есть
<jham> когда сбрасывать можно - оф. рамок нет
<arinov> User273[web]: программа alien обеспечивает много возможностей по работе с пакетами
<XuMuK> User273[web], если хочешь из консоли dkpg -i *.deb
<Alagos> А при подключении через ftp из терминала можно как то задать корневую папку, в которую сразу будет кидать?
<skai> arinov: а нафига алиен при работе с деб пакетами?
<XuMuK> Alagos, после хоста ставишь :/folder1/folder2/
<Alagos> А так что бы это как то в настройках фтп сохранить?
<XuMuK> а по дефолту хз
<Alagos> спасибо
<arinov> skai: на случай, если он хочет распаковат
<arinov> ь
<skai> а нафига?
<XuMuK> Alagos, через sftp наутилусом точно можно...
<skai> алиен
<skai> если
<skai> файлроллер
<skai> тоже српавляется
<skai> ибо деб - тупо архив
<XuMuK> !enter | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<XuMuK> гг
<arinov> г
<arinov> г
<skai> XuMuK: а это был не знак препинания:)а для эмоционального эффекта:)
<skai> мхатовская пауза
<|rapidsp|> станиславский ))
<User490[web]> как поставить убунту и винду на один комп
<|rapidsp|> сначала винду, потом убунту
<Alagos> User490[web]: сначала поставь винду, потом убунту, и будет автоматов все работать
<skai> с благоговейным трепетом и улыбкой на лице
<arinov> User490[web]: на форум ходил?
<|rapidsp|> и гугл не читал :)
<Alagos> XuMuK: Точно! Спасибо
<XuMuK> блиин... девочку под Смоленском не успели найти((
<XuMuK> Alagos, незачто
<Alagos> И что с ней случилось?
<arinov> как она под Смоленск заползла?
 * skai расчхлил плюсомет против оффтопа
<skai> дробью на 17
<skai> *7
<XuMuK> 2 годика, ушла из дома потерялась...
<skai> на уточек
<XuMuK> нашли тело сёдня...
<arinov> XuMuK: что значит не успели? не успели вовремя или че7
<arinov> а
<XuMuK> да
<arinov> причина смерти какая?
<skai> @voice arinov XuMuK
<XuMuK> хз, в ленте прочитал
<arinov> а ну тогда это не правда
<arinov> ака день радио
<XuMuK> arinov, в ленте России24
<XuMuK> к сожалению правда...
<XuMuK> skai, дети будут - поймешь...
<arinov> XuMuK: человек без еды и воды может прожить более 3х дней, редкие случаи - неделя
<arinov> могли бы температурный радар использовать и нашли
<XuMuK> arinov, не 2х летняя же девочка в лесу и в такую жару...
<arinov> 2х летняя
<arinov> бред какой-то
<User490[web]> <+User490[web]> как поставить убунту и винду на один комп - это просто первое что на ум пришло ))))))))))) спасиба за ответы, в принципе и так уже знал, хотел проверить как чат работает
<arinov> плюсик медленно перерастает в нечто большее
<skai> ч
<skai> XuMuK: даже когжа у меня будут дети - мне будет глубоко срать на всех остальных людей в мире
<User490[web]> я думал здесь поддержка пользователей, а здесь все подряд перемешалось
<Alagos> User490[web]: не поддержка пользователей, а сообщество
<skai> !support > User490[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User490[web], please see my private message
<Alagos> User490[web]: задаешь вопрос, если кто то знает и у него есть желание помочь!!! - он ответит. И не путай больше грешное с праведным.
<User490[web]> Поддержка пользователей: IRC Web чат
<Alagos> А ты еще что то кроме названия чата читал? :)
<User273[web]> напишите команду deb распокавать
<shenmue> может установить?
<User273[web]> или установитт
<User273[web]> центр приложения висит при открытии
<shenmue> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<User533[web]> ребята, не могу установить убунту, помогите
<User533[web]> комп при установке требует диск
<arinov> чувак
<User273[web]> смени диск
<arinov> смотри
<User533[web]> а что за диск он вообще требует
 * arinov наплыв отстоя карает присутствующих
<Escsun> Привет всем
<User533[web]> у меня только с музыкой есть
<User273[web]> вот что выдал при инстале  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<User533[web]> такой пойдет?
<shenmue>  User273[web] поставь gdebi и правый клик на деб - открыть в программе gdebi, ставим галочку для всех
<skai> @kick "User533[web]" http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<XuMuK> shenmue, имхо, пакет лежит в закачках, а он ставит из хомяка...
<XuMuK> или просто из другой папки
<portos> настройки виртуального хоста Apache - это файл /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<arinov> или просто ему вчера кто-то сказал, что он не крут :)
<shenmue> portos спасибо буду знать
<portos> не я спрашиваю)
<XuMuK> portos, нет, /etc/apache2/site-available/
<portos> вооот
<portos> XuMuK: спасибо
<portos> а /sites-eabled
<Alagos> Чем можно обрезать аудиофайл?
<portos> *enabled
<Alagos> Вырезать ненужное...
<XuMuK> portos, а там симлинк на site-available
<XuMuK> Alagos, audacity
<portos> XuMuK: понято, еще раз спасибо
<XuMuK> portos, незачто
<Alagos> XuMuK: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<User273[web]> virtualbox где скачать ?
<Henoxek> o.O
<XuMuK> User273[web], из реп
<Henoxek> aptitude search virtualbox
<XuMuK> Henoxek, а если у него 11.04?
<Henoxek> печалька тогда
<User273[web]> а что 11. не поддерживает ?
<User273[web]> или нет на него ?
<Henoxek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ вот здесь можно искать
<Henoxek> virtualbox-ose есть в natty, 4.0.4
<User885[web]> короче вот такой вопрос, я однажды ставил убунту, но раздел с данными оставил нетронутыми под NTFS., когда мне нужны были файлы с этого раздела приходилось сначала монтировать этот раздел, ввиду этого торрент клиент автоматически при заÐ
<arinov> ха
<XuMuK> User885[web], Henoxek есть, но уже нет комманды aptitude
<User273[web]> а как узнать каккой у меня natty
<XuMuK> ыы
<portos> Ребятки есть пост на хабре http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nginx/124684/ - о настройке прозрачного кеширования.  со всем разобрался только вот не пойму с одним: В соответствующий блок location добавим выделенные три строки: - в какой блок добавлять код???
<Henoxek> лоль
<Henoxek> natty это 11.04
<portos> может кто в курсе
<Alagos> XuMuK: мне написало что аудисити поддерживает только ffmpeg, а мне бы как то amr или хотя бы mp3 порезать...
<Henoxek> portos, в блок server, что в http вкладывается
<Henoxek> http://sysoev.ru/nginx/docs/example.html вот же пример есть
<XuMuK> Alagos, ну хз, мп3 оно прекрасно режет, про амр не знаю...
<Henoxek> mp3 оно будет обрабатывать, если поставить lame библиотеку
<skai> Alagos: аудасити умеет все
<User273[web]> скачал начинаю устанавливать "Индекс программного обеспечения поврежден"
<User273[web]> как это можно востановить??? E: Неизвестный тип '<!DOCTYPE' в строке 1 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list.d/qutim.list E: Не удалось прочитать список источников обновлений.
<SergeyIT> User273[web], чего то поломал видать
<portos> Henoxek: странно но у меня в файле /etc/ngnix/sites-available/000-mysite.com - только вот это http://paste.org.ru/?7kcc74
<portos> это значит изначально хреново настроен сервер?
<Henoxek> нед
<Henoxek> если сервер один, то http не обязательно
<portos> значит мне в любой блок location можно добавить этот код?
<Henoxek> а, ну и в sites-available вхосты перечисляются, смотри еще основной конфиг nginx.conf
<Henoxek> а что требуется-то?
<portos> что бы сайт не падал
<portos> а то когда запускается утилита apache benchmark - все сайт мэртвый
<Henoxek> если приложение на localhost:8080 криво, то он будет падать)
<portos> а как узнать и исправить?
<Henoxek> хотя nginx поможет уменьшить время отклика
<User273[web]> как это вылечить? Проверьте наличие повреждённых пакетов при помощи synaptic, права доступа на файлы и корректность содержимого файла '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<portos> Henoxek: там только один сайт
<portos> Henoxek:  значит в любой блок можно поставить код?
<Henoxek> ...
<portos> чё? фигню сморозил)
<go8765> User273[web], ты чё вообще пытаешься сделать ?
<User273[web]> не могу установиль деб файл
<User273[web]> Это серьёзная ошибка в вашей системе управления программным обеспечением. Проверьте наличие повреждённых пакетов при помощи synaptic, права доступа на файлы и корректность содержимого файла '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<User273[web]> вот что выдает
<go8765> User273[web], что за файл пытаешься установить ?
<arinov> User273[web]: делай, что тебе компьютер говорит
<User273[web]> virtualbox
<SergeyIT> User273[web], на форуме в поиске вбей "наличие повреждённых пакетов при помощи synaptic" и удивись...
<portos> блин вот это туплю... там же написано location /
<go8765> User273[web], запусти синапти
<portos> Henoxek: извиняюсь)))
<go8765> User273[web], да точно - <SergeyIT> правду говорит
<go8765> User273[web], иди читать
<User273[web]> запустил синапти E: Неизвестный тип '<!DOCTYPE' в строке 1 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list.d/qutim.list E: Не удалось прочитать список источников обновлений. Исправьте ошибку в окне настройки репозиториев. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<go8765> User273[web], на форуме в поиске вбей "наличие повреждённых пакетов при помощи synaptic" и удивись...
<arinov> User273[web]: открой с правами рута qutim.list
<arinov> посмотри на первую строчку и удивись
<go8765> User273[web], ты пытался читать на форуме ?
<SergeyIT> там еще и по-английски поискать можно
<arinov> да какой форум
<arinov> ему четко говорят в чем дело, ошибка в первой строке в таком-то файле
<SergeyIT> пусть почитает - полезно )
<arinov> мне кажется это попахивает идиотизмом
<User273[web]> ребят помогите а
<User273[web]> не смейтесб
<User273[web]> я новичек
<go8765> arinov, просто наверное неделю назад поставил убунту
<User273[web]> да 2 дня назад
<go8765> User273[web], ты на форуме пытался искать решение ?
<arinov> читать то он раньше научился
<User273[web]> еще ничего не делал
<arinov> нафиг форум, открываем файл и удаляем ненужное
<arinov> я бы вообще этот файл просто переименовал и попробовал, будь я идиотом
<arinov> я не уверен, что репы кутима критичны при установке vbox
<go8765> arinov,  просто если он на форум пойдёт, то ему скорее всего не нужно будет сопровождения(обьяснения) :)
<go8765> а так придётся "вручную" обьяснять всё
<arinov> он устанавливал кутим
<arinov> центр софта прописал ему репы
<arinov> они наверняка не работают
<arinov> надо убрать
<go8765> arinov, да я то понимаю :)
<go8765> arinov, у самого такое 100 раз было :)
<go8765> arinov,  просто когда есть форум - не хочется особо постоянно одно и то же повторять
<arinov> вообще я помню когда я первую книжку купил про линукс
<go8765> arinov,  у меня даже как-то было когда я через алиас в консоли репы добавлял через add то часть адреа в sourses просото пропадала :)
<go8765> и приходилось дописывать руками
<arinov> мне кажется в убунту надо запретить устанавливать приложения
<go8765> :)
<go8765> дык и так всё запрещено что можно уже :)
<arinov> это вечная проблема двух подходов
<arinov> пользователя и разработчика, а gnu/linux - точка соприкосновения
<go8765> arinov, говорятв хром ос не будет проблем с администрированием :)
<arinov> говорят, а ты не слушай
<Escsun> очевидно там нечего администрировать будет )
<arinov> или гугл будет администрировать наши компы и показывать рекламу
<arinov> я знаю к чему это приведет
<go8765> да. гугл хочет всё сам администрировать
<arinov> могу показать им четырехэтажный дом с балконом
<go8765> лари пэйдж кажись как-то спитчил и говорил, что администрация мастдая для обычного пользователя - это трудно :)
<go8765> хорошо что линь он не вспомнил :)
<Henoxek> линь не для обычных пользователей
<arinov> затруднения там заключаются в том, что ты не видишь причины поломок, а если и видишь, то чаще это бессмысленное словосочетание
<go8765> Henoxek, прям информация с официального сайта убунты я смотрю :)
<arinov> я как-то слышал как виндусхакеры делятся предположениями почему то или иное не работает
<go8765> Henoxek, убунта - не для обычных пользователей ! ;)
<Henoxek> убунту - она для людей
<Henoxek> а обычный пользователь больше на обезъяну похож
<Henoxek> которому подавай только одну кнопку
<Henoxek> *обезьяну
<arinov> у меня есть знакомая пожилая женщина которая юзает убунту и утверждает, что это легче чем юзать винду
<arinov> но она не пытается убунту переделать
<arinov> или внести свой бесполезный вклад
<Henoxek> венда 98 легче)
<Henoxek> пусть её потестит
<Henoxek> правда она дырява...
<arinov> Henoxek: железа под нее нет уже
<arinov> если только шариться по всяким отстойникам
<Henoxek> старый комп можно подцепить)
<arinov> я был в шоке, когда она xml'ку дефолтную для слайдшоу обоев переписала
<arinov> напихав туда путей к картинкам и выставила таймеры
<arinov> а тут вот заходит молодой пацан...
 * arinov куда делись былые юзеры...
<arinov> 54 года
<dmay> срач? у вас тут срач, да? :3
<tomfarr_> У нас тут бизнес, ВЦ....
<skai> dmay: если что - я типо занят и отвернулся и ниче не вижу:)можешь вершить священную месть.но чур без матов
<dmay> ооо, суриоус гайз
<dmay> skai: тышто, нащальник, ну когда я опускался до вульгарного мата? 8]
<skai> пару раз ты несдерживался
<dmay> то было выражение экспрессии, а не банальная ругань
<User273[web]> вот такая проблема Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1)
<User273[web]> вот такая проблема Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1)
<shenmue> дежавю
<User273[web]> что делать?
<shenmue> чот у меня надписи двоятся
<XuMuK> не у тебя одного)
<User273[web]> shenmue подскажи
<XuMuK> User273[web], поставить libcurl не пробовал?
<shenmue> наверное хотя бы рассказать где это проблема и что ты там делаешь
<Umren> User273[web]: мало данных
<Umren> но смею предположить что ты ставишь софт из деб пакета
<Umren> и он ругается на зависимости
<Umren> (не из репозитория деб)
<lost_>  libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1) типа пакет старше необходимой версии?
<lost_> сорри, привет всем
<XuMuK> ку
<lost_>  libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1) выходит надо даунгейдить пакет по версии
<lost_> ?
<lost_> *мысли в слух
<lost_> мля *вслух
<XuMuK> !rules | lost_
<ubuntuhelp> lost_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Levran> Кто может подсказать. Ищу одну книгу но нет ни в одном интернет магазине. Может кто-то знает канал где пользователи обмениваются литературой ?
<Umren> Levran: это пиратство!
<laptoper> Levran: причем тут ubuntu?
<Levran> Ну я хочу купить, книги нет в наличае. Как быть?
<Levran> 2001 года издания.
<artus> @kick Levran каналом ошибся
<dmay> да чего как к вам не заглянеш, всё кого-то банят да кикают?
<Umren> артус полон злобы и ненависти к пиратам
<Umren> dmay: у тебя лицензионный оффтопик?
<laptoper> dmay: правила не читают, поэтому банят
<dmay> Umren: показать download area с ключами на МСДН? :3
<Umren> dmay: ога, можешь замазать
<dmay> ща, штуку одну запущу подумать пару часиков, и пойду хвастацца :3
<Umren> чем? тем что ты используешь нелицензионный фотошоп? для подделки как бы мсдн подписки? %)
<skai|away> dmay: дада:)некоторые настолько нищие, что не представляют, что можно купить лицензию софта:)
<dmay> ех вы, наивные нищебродики... http://screencast.com/t/kBzmIxkUH1 8)
<artus> @voice dmay
<Umren> dmay: IE9, теперь я в тебе еще больше разочарован %)
<dmay> artus: ну они первые меня оскорблять начали ^_^'
<artus> dmay, ну я в тебя даже не стрелял) заметь)
<dmay> Umren: так мсдн больше ни в одном браузере адекватно не работает XD
<Umren> dmay: наверное это вина браузеров, угадал?
<dmay> канешна. индусы из мозиллы, вон, официально признали, что поддерживать корпоративных клиентов у них умения не хватает ;)
<[Raiden]> я до сих пор помню j3qq... к вин9х , написанный на всех пиратских дисках.
<andrey_> dmay ~ дай ключ ;D
<Umren> dmay: корпоративных клиентов на активиксе для IE6?
<dmay> andrey_: утипуся :3
<andrey_> а что такое windows services for UNIX?
<[Raiden]> сегодня самый жаркий день, до +35 , завтра 31, а послезавтра уже начнется спад. - инфа из телевизора про мск
<dmay> это реализация POSIX на win32 )
<Umren> в "корпоративных" нищебродских компаниях которые подсажены на иглу от MS? :D
<[Raiden]> andrey_: поддержка печати и NFS
<[Raiden]> вроде бы
<dmay> Umren: не пеердёргивай, они официально заявили, что на корпоративный рынок им плевать. типа всё для простых людей. коммунисты, итить...
<[Raiden]> Т.е. можно раздать принтер через cups и файлы по NFS , если доустановить поддержку - на сколько я понял
<Umren> dmay: а что не передергивать? я про реальность говорю, конечно на таких "клиентов" всем плевать
<dmay> угу, всем. правда мс вон на них втихаря треть прибыли делает, но что такое миллиардик-другой, таки да, всем плевать :3
<Umren> пускай делает, ты представь что будет с мс если она на них прибыль делать не будет? :)
<Umren> ее не будет..
<Umren> так что это в твоих интересах :)
<[Raiden]> А с чего началась болтовня про серийник? Я тут видел выступление представителя русского отделения мс, он сказал что частники им не интересны, только корп рынок
<dmay> им всегда был корпрынок в первую очередь интересен
<[Raiden]> и если будут хватать частников, то это будет инициатива местных властей , а не мс.
<dmay> частники это так, серая масса, порождающая популярность )
<artus> и воообще, причем сдесь мс? O_o
<[Raiden]> я тут хочу добавить, что благодаря пиратству такой высокий процент виндовс, фотошопов и т.д.
<dmay> етм более что 4/5 из них всё равно пользуются лицензией, купленной вместе с ноутом
<[Raiden]> artus: Незнаю ) Я зашел, а вы тут про ключи трёте
<Umren> [Raiden]: так и есть, живу и мечтаю как людей начнут сажать за пиратский виндовс.
<Umren> представь, что будет
<dmay> artus: я низнаю, посмотри там в логах, кто меня первый про лицензию спросил :3
<artus> ну вот и хватит )
<dmay> Umren: угу, сажать. а ещё расстреливать за брошеные фантики и вешать за переход на красный свет. гитлер ты )
<[Raiden]> Если скажем с этим было бы строго, и каждый владелец мыльницы стоял бы перед перспективой купит фотошоп за 500$ , у гимпа уже было бы в 5 раз больше разработчиков
<Umren> dmay: а что? к этому все и идет
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: не хочу расстраивать, но тогда у win live essentials просто было бы в 5 раз больше пользователей )
<Umren> dmay: для них разве не надо покупать виндовс? :)
<artus> @voice Umren
<dmay> Umren: так его уже вместе с ноутом же
<dmay> ой
<artus> все, плюсы кончились
 * dmay заткнулся
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> dmay: Ну вообще тоже верно, и софт в том числе для обработки граффики под вин есть ощутимо дешевле продуктов адобе )
<Umren> [Raiden]: функционал на уровне пейнта.
<[Raiden]> просто мало кто знает что он вообще есть, т.к. на каждом углу ларек или торент с фотошопами
<[Raiden]> Umren: не
<[Raiden]> в общем люди ещё не только пираты, но ещё и любители всего максимального. Купил фотик за 3 т.р. - обязательно надо заиметь лайтрум или фотошоп :) Куда же без про инструментов...
<[Raiden]> природа пиратсва ещё в этом.
<[Raiden]> в общем мы все пираты, либо по софту, либо и данным ) Такова текущая реальность, законы, и способы распространения.
<Umren> [Raiden]: нуу не надо всех под одну гребенку))
<[Raiden]> Даже самый правильный человек хотя бы раз видел картинку с нарушенными правами или послушал мп3 с торента
<dmay> более того, эта картинка осталась у него в кеше браузера, и его вполне можно посадить :3
<Umren> dmay: за это наврядли.
<[Raiden]> в теории да, если следовать законам буквально, сажать надо всех кто имеет комп.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> dmay: доказать, что ты смотришь лицензионные/нелицензионные неDRM картинки довольно проблематично
<go8765> [Raiden], SergeyIT я кстати таки запустил тогда/сейчас модем :) нашол ман на лор-вики в одну строчку :)
<Umren> тут еще вопрос в том, откуда тебе знать про это
<[Raiden]> go8765: поздравляю. Советую сделать копию того что делал
<go8765> [Raiden], дык лор-вик же ?
<go8765> уже все скопировано :)
<Umren> лор вики? чо то новенькое для меня )
<[Raiden]> Umren: там есть нормальные хавтушки
<[Raiden]> на самом деле там и форум ничего - если какой-то вопрос решить надо. Не только в общем ругань в коментах.
<[Raiden]> В общем люди и средсва вполне готовы для обмена инфой, а вот держатели прав на инфу и текущие законы по ходу не очень :)
<go8765> [Raiden], там мега вики :)
<go8765> ничего лишнего
<go8765> я ж говорю - ман выл из 8 слов наверно
<go8765> и в 1 строку :)
<Alagos> XuMuK: ты тут?
<XuMuK> да
<Alagos> напомни, как сказать куда зайти, при подключении через ftp терминальное?
<XuMuK> Alagos, ftp user@host:/folder1/folder2/
<Alagos> ftp pleso_alagos@pleso.ftp.ukraine.com.ua:/pleso.com.ua/
<Alagos> Пишет unknown host
<XuMuK> Alagos, ну хз, раньше работало... я давно не пользуюсь кли фтпшником
<victor0000> Alagos cat /etc/services
<Alagos> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653728/
<victor0000> Alagos прально, ftp -n -p pleso.ftp.ukraine.com.ua
<Alagos> victor0000: чисто к нему можно и без опций подключиться, а как сделать что бы попадало сразу в нужную директорию?
<artus> Alagos, пиши полный путь к pleso.com.ua/
<artus> авось проканает)
<victor0000> Alagos прально, user <login> <enter>
<Alagos> victor0000: не понял. можно пример?
<victor0000> Alagos bvz b gfhjkm ult nj htubcnhfwbz
<Alagos> ага. теперь понятно :)
<victor0000> Alagos имя и пароль где то регистрация
<Alagos> ftp pleso.ftp.ukraine.com.ua подключает
<Alagos> А вопрос стоит в том как попадать сразу в дерикторию...
<Alagos> фтп не мой, а хостинга
<victor0000> Alagos http://paste.ubuntu.com/653740/
<victor0000> Alagos я попа
<Alagos> victor0000: ну это понятно. а сразу зайти в какую то папку на фтп нельзя? При вводе команды соединения?
<victor0000> Alagos: терминал как обычный комманд ну и придумать
<victor0000> Alagos: как терминал команд открывать папка?
<NoNick> всем привет
<NoNick> как нибудь можно из убунту десктоп сделать убунту сервер без переустановки с нуля ?
<farrukhjon> Доброго времени суток
<victor0000> NoNick: /dev/null
<farrukhjon> NoNick: к чему такая крайность
<NoNick> farrukhjon, чтоб ядро серверное было и обновления получать дольше
<skai|away> NoNick: поставь серверное ядро и удали иксы
<farrukhjon> NoNick: при удалении ксов можно что то сообразить, но все равно тебе ж придется устанавливать серверные пакеты для работы
<farrukhjon> NoNick: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, но это потянит за собой все пакеты которые зависят от X-ов
<[Raiden]> нет
<NoNick> впринцыпе мне искы не мешают
<go8765> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<[Raiden]> ubuntu-desktop ставит пакеты  , от которых зависит, но нету пакетов котоыре зависят от него. Короче это пустой метапакет, удалив который , удалиться только он.
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<NoNick> хотя и ненужны, захожу все равно только по ssh
<arku> NoNick, apt-get install 'ubuntu-server' не?
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<arku> вообще там разницы не так много между сервером и десктопом
<arku> все можно доставить из репов
<NoNick> E: Не удалось найти пакет ubuntu-server
<skai|away> !marazm > NoNick
<ubuntuhelp> NoNick, please see my private message
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> NoNick: что бы из десктопа сделать сервер надо поставить серверное ядро и убрать из автозагрузки гдм. И всё
<[Raiden]> ну и сервисы по вкусу доставить
<[Raiden]> или по задаче
<NoNick> как поставить серверное ядро ?
<[Raiden]> как ставить пакеты и как их искать ты должен знать уже
<Umren> NoNick: :D
<arku> apt-get install linux-server
<arku> ставит ядро
<victor0000> cтарое удалить ядро)))
<[Raiden]> можно, но не обязательно
<[Raiden]> гуи\гном сносить тоже не обязательно, можно отключить просто
<NoNick> skai|away, я не задавал вопрос как поставить гном на убунту сервер
<NoNick> arku, спс
<skai|away> NoNick: ну так маразм то все равно был
<skai|away> NoNick: какие иксы на сервере
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/gdm.conf  , stop on runlevel [016] , добавить цифру 2 - если что.
<Henoxek> может у него терминальный сервер)
<NoNick> skai|away, я сказал что они мне не мешают, в чем маразм ты усмотрел я незнаю
<skai|away> в иксах на сервере
<NoNick> у меня есть kvm впринцыпе будет полезно иметь иксы тоже
<skai|away> тока маразматики тратят ресурсы на то, что там совершенно не нужно:)
<arku> может у него сервер обслуживает 1 клиента раз в полгода
<arku> почему бы не поставить тогда иксы
<arku> и кваку)
<NoNick> skai|away, прекрати оскорблять
<[Raiden]> skai|away: а если это не корпоративный серв, или не там где миллионы крутятся, а например домашня машика. Чем там иксы помешают?
<skai|away> а тебя оскорбляют иксы на сервере?
<NoNick> skai|away, меня оскорбляет то что выскочка который не отвечает по сути вопроса называет меня маразматиком
<skai|away> [Raiden]: а нафига на домашнем серве то?он должен стоят в кладовке без гуев но с вебмордами:)
<skai|away> NoNick: видишь?ты перешел на личности.а я ведь тебя конкретно маразматиком не назвал ни разу
<skai|away> NoNick: и кто ты после этого?
<Henoxek> вечерний срач на #ubuntu-ru
 * skai|away думает, почему в мире так много быдла, готового оскорблять других и обвинять их в чем-то
<NoNick> skai|away, я человек который задал интересующий меня вопрос, а ты тролль который только срать не по теме может и обсужать неадекватность вопросов
<SergeyIT> skai|away, у меня тоже сервер с иксами на десктопе 10.04 )), что скажешь?
<[Raiden]> skai|away: незнаю ) Может кому-то через иксы управлять легче. Или задачи не только серверные.
<[Raiden]> Да и вообще это размыто, вот у меня , вроде десктоп, но ещё поднят proftpd. Сервер это или всетаки десктоп?
<skai|away> NoNick: могу дать ссылку на букварик и на магазин очков. поможет прочесть мой совет, где я уже сказал, что поставить серверное ядро и удалить иксы - превратит десктопную в серверную.даже могу погуглить тебе репетитора по
<skai|away> русскому, если ты не знаешь языка
<skai|away> SergeyIT: а они тебе нужны?
<Henoxek> [Raiden] так вроде кеды мускуль сервер подымают
<Henoxek> или по крайней мере в депенденсах её имеют
<victor0000> NoNick: десктоп нормально совместно сервер программв
<NoNick> skai|away, твоё мнение меня мало волнует, можешь уже умолкнуть, я получил ответ на интересующий меня вопрос
<shenmue> хам
<skai|away> NoNick: ну так твое мнение тут гораааааздо глубже всем пофиг:)
<Henoxek> линукс серверный сам по себе :) не считая всякие там патчи для десктопа
<SergeyIT> skai|away, иногда, попрограммить, в инет сходить, документы напечатать...
<skai|away> SergeyIT: ну тада эо не ненужный ресурс:)
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: угу используют... В кедах есть нечто под названием симантик десктоп. Каждый файл может иметь коментарий, рейтинг и быстро находиться по имети или тегам или рейтингу.
<Henoxek> и для этого там mysql?
<[Raiden]> *имени
<Henoxek> ...
<Henoxek> ну почему не монго или sqlite?
<[Raiden]> угу ) Хотя некоторые говорят можно собрать с sqlite
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: Я незнаю )
<farrukhjon> Ребята помогите, после того как я делаю dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 пароль могу убрать, как только система перегружается все становиться на своих месатх
<skai|away> farrukhjon: от рута делал?
<farrukhjon> да
<farrukhjon> sudo пробовать ,
<NoNick> [Raiden], stop on runlevel [0162] должно получиться ?
<[Raiden]> Ну , мне кажется логичней цифры по поряду, но сойдет и так.
<victor0000> 0162 зона игра)))
<NoNick> спс
<|rapidsp|> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<mortuary> hello
<laptoper> Ребят, такой вопрос. Есть исходный файл на языке С# (небольшое консольное приложение). Можно ли его как то запустить на выполнение в терминале?
<only_you> laptoper: исходные файл на языке С# не нужні)
<laptoper> всмысле?
<mortuary> ребзя, а как научить пиджин сворачиваться в трей в LXDE ?
<laptoper> only_you: как скоппилировать?
<mortuary> как оказалась по дефалту он так не умеет, лол)
<only_you> laptoper: mcs)
<mortuary> походу LXDE никто не юзает
<Escsun> mortuary, кому он надо)
<mortuary> ой ой
<mortuary> кому то и надо же
<mortuary> чувствую себя теперь ущербно)
<only_you> mortuary: я только вчера поставил
<shenmue> lxde няшко
<skai> mortuary: поставь пиджин-либнотифи
<mortuary> помогает?
<skai> пакет отвечает за сворачивание пиджина в трей, вместо закрытия
<only_you> реактивно по сравнению с юнити
<mortuary> скай, давай зачетку :)
<skai> без него - пиджин везде не будет сворачиваться
<stolzus> у LXDE новый релиз не намечается?
<skai> lubuntu уже давно офф сборка
<only_you> у lxde нету аплета для networkmanagera?
<skai> ставь обычный
<skai> гномовый
<skai> на гтк
<only_you> skai: 1-ая офф будет 11.10
<skai> а не 11.04 разве?
<only_you> не
<skai> вроде на ней дали статус
<mortuary> 11.04 вроде как же - каноникум с объятьями
<only_you> 11.10 Oneric Ocelot 13 Октября 2011 апрель 2013 Будущая версия. Первая версия, которая имеет официальный статус члена семьи Ubuntu.
<shenmue> и вней будет lunity !
<only_you> гг
<shenmue> ура!
<Escsun> для лунатиков 7)
<only_you> для планшетиков
<mortuary> skai, Уже установлена самая новая версия pidgin-libnotify - или он как отдельный плагин идет?
<skai> ну посмотри в настройках.
<mortuary> skai, нету же - как эта чекалка называется?
<mortuary> :)
<mortuary> победил)
<shenmue> свернись! свободен
<Saykhan> о боже
<mortuary> спасибо кэп, я из под иксчата)
<shenmue> фу
<yeshkin> ку. ребят, есть трабла с xfce. можете помочь?
<mortuary> когда так спрашиваешь никто не скажет)
<yeshkin> http://uaimages.com/viewer.php?id=677676Знімок екрану - 28.07.11 - 11:31:40.png
<shenmue> нет там ничего
<mortuary> +1
<shenmue> нет тела нет дела
<shenmue> значит все работает
<yeshkin> вот скрин. проблема в том, что а)со всех гуишек слетели панели названий...
<Saykhan> Warning: imagesx(): supplied argument is not a valid Image resource in /home/uaimages/domains/uaimages.com/public_html/viewer.php on line 51
<yeshkin> ща будет, на другой хостинг залью
<Escsun> yeshkin, use itmages
<shenmue> компиз реплейс
<shenmue> либо ати шняга
<Escsun> shenmue, ати не причем )
<shenmue> всегда причем
<Saykhan> атити железо плавающее?
<Escsun> не умеете их готовить (с)
<yeshkin> ...б) не отображаются на нижней панели фейсы запущенные окна
<Saykhan> оу
<yeshkin> ати - вы о видяхах чтоль?
<shenmue> yeshkin ты улики предоставь
<shenmue> ждем же
<Saykhan> угу
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<yeshkin> инет слабенький, льются уже
<User012[web]> Audacious  меню правка и дополнительных нет вкладок  в проигрыватели закрыл нечайно
 * Saykhan хрустит попкорном
<User012[web]> как вернуть назад?
<shenmue> пкм-показать меню?
<Saykhan> хе, а прикольно пкм не возвращает меню в Audacious
<yeshkin> http://itmages.ru/image/view/242182/979bc791
<Saykhan> ухты
<Saykhan> пкм там работает на панели?
<shenmue> метасити реплейс там... или компиз. или что там в морде?
<shenmue> или ати шняга
<yeshkin> shenmue, дай команды сразу, или хоть маньку толковую
<shenmue> ты спец ээфекты компиза включал?
<User012[web]> нет
<User012[web]> просто оключил меню и все
<yeshkin> нет по ходу. где проверить?
<Saykhan> +User012[web]: пробуй rm -rf .config/audacious/
<Saykhan> в домашней папке
<User012[web]> rm -rf .config/audacious/ не получается
<Saykhan> что пишет?
<Saykhan> где пишешь?
<User012[web]> в терминале
<Saykhan> команда pwd
<yeshkin> не забудьте обо мне в сей час :)
<User012[web]> как все запутано(((
<Saykhan> +User012[web]: вывод pwd сюда из терминала откуда набрал мою команду
<User012[web]> ничего не понял
<Saykhan> короче ищи audacious в папке .config
<Saykhan> папку .config ищи в скрытых папках внутри домашнего каталога)
<Saykhan> вроде по-русски
<User012[web]> нашел
<User012[web]> что дальше?
<Saykhan> yeshkin: а у тебя пкм работает на панели нижней?
<User012[web]> да
<Saykhan> +User012[web]: нашел папку audacious в папке .config ?
<User012[web]> да
<yeshkin> че за пкм? "свернуть все" - да, проги - ни одна
<Saykhan> можешь удалить там все)
<Saykhan> в папке audacious
<User012[web]> удалил
<only_you> yeshkin: правая кнопка міши
<Saykhan> перезапускай audacious
<Saykhan> проверяй
<User012[web]> такая же фигня
<User012[web]> нет меню
<User012[web]> все так же
<yeshkin> <only_you>, кажись да, ща проверю
<User012[web]> ща систему перегружу
<artus> !enter User012[web]
<artus> !enter | User012[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User012[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Saykhan> +User012[web]: не знаю как у тебя, а у меня получилось
<User438[web]> audacious     ctrl+shift+m
<Saykhan> +User438[web]: ну можно и так)
<Saykhan> но если не знаешь горячие клавиши есть куча альтернативных способов)
<yeshkin> да, работает
<User438[web]> а скины от винампа садятся?
<User438[web]> куда их закинуть нужно?
<yeshkin> еще из проблем - не меняется отображенный язык на панели при смене раскладки
<yeshkin> и окно переключения между программами на alt+tab
<Saykhan> компиз
<yeshkin> saykhan, где и какой командой? альт-ф2 - ...
<User438[web]> компиз--эффекты-оформление окна
<User438[web]> управление окнами тоже включи
<User438[web]> так куда закидывать скины?
<yeshkin> не могу запустить почему-то
<User438[web]> что не можешь запустить ?
<User438[web]> попробуй через терминал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<|rapidsp|> блин скока ж вокруг художников...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31321
<skai> [Raiden]: по времени новости понятно, что все заинтересованные ее уже видели:)по тексту понятно, что ничего такого уж не случилось.неинтересно
<artus> пофиг, ланчпад во всем виноват )
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apt-undo-a-simple-way-of-undoing-apt-actions.html
<jlewka1> всем привет
<jlewka1> подскажите, а с пиджином, не у кого проблем щас нет?
<skai> нет
<artus> есть
<jlewka1> хм(
<artus> у тех кто пользуется пиджином)
<jlewka1> ну он же такой удобный)
<skai> есть у тех, кто не пользуется пиджином и давится кактусами кутима и гажима
<artus> jlewka1, это тебе приснилось)
<jlewka1> artus, да?) а что же лучше него?)
<artus> jlewka1, гаджим же)
<skai> jlewka1: вишь?кактусоводы на канале
<jlewka1> не)
<artus> skai, изыди фанатег )
<shenmue> [Raiden], а что в этом ундо?
<stolzus_> нет проблем у тех, кто использует Psi+ :)
<jlewka1> прежде чем начнете холиварить)
<skai> прежде чем начнете холиварить - помните.оружие у меня
<jlewka1> skai, у тебя не бывало такого что он просто не может установить не одно соединение, не icq, не mrim
<skai> работает всегда
<skai> *ни одно, ни то, ни это
<stolzus> да, тоже глаза режет, но не стал грамма-наци_моде включать
<jlewka1> ((
<stolzus> jlewka: у тебя он постоянно так или с какого-то периода испортился?
<skai> забытые запятые - режут. а это - вырыает без наркоза
<jlewka1> ток щас началось
<[Raiden]> shenmue: лог пишет наверное, я толком не прочел )
<[Raiden]> но может надо кому
<jlewka1> Не удалось установить соединение с сервером: Нет пути до хоста
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> у аптитуда самый нормульный лог
<skai> он делает снимки (текстовые) о сотоянии пакетной базой перед действиями
<skai> и мона откатить до любого положения
<jham> ого, не слышвл
<shenmue> а вот это полезно
<shenmue> хотя опять же dpkg ссам такое умеет
<stolzus> jlewka: потерпи. само пройдёт. к вечеру
<shenmue> ну сосбтна им он и делает
<skai> shenmue: эт просто скрипт,автоматизирующий эти действия
<jham> skai: а если в кэше уже нет старых пакетов?
<skai> кажный сам может написать себе
<shenmue> да в принципе там и алиес можно было добавить
<skai> jham: это скрипт, автоматизирующий работу апт-гета и прочих.они умеют закачивать
<jham> но ведь если пакет в репозитарии обновили, то старой версии там нет?
<skai> jham: нюню.почму другие могут найти на ланчпаде пакеты более старых версий...
<jham> моему войсу уже больше 24 часа, снимайте, дайте пооффтопить
<skai> дык.оффтопь.ктож мешает:)
 * shenmue зарядил свой кольт
<shenmue> оффтопь =)
<artus> jham, дык того, второй раз предупреждать никто уже не будет)
<jham> ну вот и снимайте :P
<jham> а чё вас тут так много? )
<shenmue> дровишки 280 ^_^
<artus> уже?
<artus> ток вчера 270.20 поставил
<skai> пользователи штеудов смотрят на невидиястов с холодным презрением:)
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31322
<jlewka1> хы, pidgin оказывается подхватил настройки прокси с Хрома Оо
<skai> хром оказывается пишет настройки прокси в системные
<skai> так лучше
<jlewka1> было бы так в сюда бы не попал
<jham> жесть
<jlewka1> прокся моя щас лежит...
<skai> так так
<Pavia> Подскажите как сделать вставку одного файла в другой с заменой в определенную позицию?
<artus> ручками
<artus> если подробнее то копируеш и вставляеш, с заменой, в определенную позицию )
<Pavia> А все  нашёл справку по dd
<artus> а дд то тут причем ?
<Pavia> А как еще?  фалы бинарные.
<XuMuK> но всё же, дд то при чем?
<Henoxek> он умеет бинарные склейки/резки
<Henoxek> хотя, он же с блоками работает... действительно ни к чему)
<Pavia> Блок можно указать равный 1 байту.
<Henoxek> а как позицию определить?
<Henoxek> или она константа?
<Pavia> seek и skip для выходного и входного .
<User430[web]> dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records) SystemError: E:I wasn't a
<User430[web]> как с этим справиться?
<artus> гуглить
<User430[web]> не могу установить скайп
<artus> ставь из реп
<artus> а не из левых ппа
<User430[web]> ставлю из центра приложении
<User430[web]> выдает вот это
<User430[web]> dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records) SystemError: E:I wasn't a
<skai> !paste > User430[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User430[web], please see my private message
<User430[web]> люди что же делать
<User430[web]> ?
<rapidsp> чето пошло не так
<artus> я даже больше скажу, поломалось)
<User430[web]> устанавливал скайп из реп
<artus> User430[web], это не показатель если ты предварительно насовал туда левых
<User430[web]> что с этим делать ?
<stolzus> User430[web]: отключи сторонние репозитории
<stolzus> если ты их подключал
<User430[web]> я подключал но интернет в это время повис
<User430[web]> как их удалить?
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4514/devarussa.10/0_5c06a_bdedfaab_XXL.jpg
<skai> [Raiden]: хоть заказывай рекламные площадки в городе, чтобы этот плакат повесить
<artus> такс, осталось отучить его от диска(
<skai> artus: газеткой промеж ушей
<artus> skai, изыди)  я промахнулсо)
<User430[web]> как превезти в работоспособность?
<only_you> [Raiden]: спасибо тебе, у себя в подьезде повешу
<gaga_rin> all:
<User430[web]> как удалить virtualbox  который криво сел ?
<[Raiden]> как любой другой пакет
<User430[web]> его нет в репах
<[Raiden]> Тогда пиши подробности
<stolzus> User430[web]: как ты софт устанавливаешь?
<User430[web]> центр приложений
<stolzus> только не говори, что из исходников
<[Raiden]> есть в репах пакет или нет - не имеет значения для удаления пакета
<User430[web]> а как удалить?
<User430[web]> rm &&
<User430[web]> ???
<stolzus> User430[web]: из центра приложений и удали
<stolzus> если оттуда ставил
<[Raiden]> можно в центе приложений найти  уадалить или apt-get remove имяпакета
<[Raiden]> интересно что значит криво встал
<User430[web]> не установлено до конца или удалено 1 пакетов.
<User430[web]> вот как его удалить?
<[Raiden]> имя пакета там пишется?
<User430[web]> да
<User430[web]> нет
<User430[web]> точнее
<artus> !enter | User430[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User430[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> или вылетиш
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -r имя попробуй или sudo apt-get install -f
<[Raiden]> в последнем случае может быть предложет доставить чего нехватает
<[Raiden]> User430[web]: тут описан окак репозиторий подключить, только вместо последней команды, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-virtualbox-4-x-on-ubuntu-11-04natty.html
<[Raiden]> так возможно понятней будет
<User430[web]> virtualbox-4.1 : Зависит: libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1) но он не будет установлен
<[Raiden]> пакет по 11.04, там такой пакет есть
<[Raiden]> мне нечего добавить
<[Raiden]> под*
<User430[web]> как мне избавиться от этого virtualbox ???
<User430[web]> я не могу из за него скап посадить
<stolzus> удали
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -r не помогло?
<rapidsp> User430[web]: sudo apt-get install -f делал?
<User430[web]> нэт тормозит жестоко
<[Raiden]> по ходу он и линк мой не читал и не делал ничего
<rapidsp> ибо тормозит жоско :)
<User430[web]> нэт тормозит
<[Raiden]> User430[web]: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0728/h_1311875079_82aa4687f3.png
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<sergey1> привет всем!
<[Raiden]> User430[web]: тебе почитать надо основы, что как работает, что как ставится и т.д. Или просто не использовать линукс.
<[Raiden]> простите.
<[Raiden]> sergey1: привет
<stolzus> во всяком случае для начала обзорных статей ubuntu.ru хватит за глаза
<sergey1> ну спасибо за ответ. вроде ядро работает.
<sergey1> у кого есть старое железо - куплю. москва
<w00t1> ку-ку
<weise> как сделать, чтоб evolution где-нибудь в фоне следил за новыми сообщениями?
<weise> ну чтоб всю прогу не держать в фоне
<artus> как сделать, чтоб evolution где-нибудь в фоне следил за новыми сообщениями? ну чтоб всю прогу не держать в фоне
<artus> так в фоне или не в фоне? ты б определился)
<weise> мне прога не нужна
<weise> активная
<weise> постоянно
<artus> ну так мониторь почту не еволюшином
<weise> мне надо чтоб какой-ниюудь маленький процесс следил за почтой, и если придет, то я открою эволюшен
<weise> как то так)
<artus> weise, ну так слиди маленьким скриптом за почтой ) что мешает то? )))
<weise> напиши мне
<artus> 10$
<weise> .|.
<weise> :)
<skai> !indicator | weise
<ubuntuhelp> weise: Indicator Applet - удобная комплексная замена системному трею. Коллекция интересных индикаторов для gnome2 и unity http://goo.gl/PV60e
<skai> weise: там в самом низу
<artus> @kban --user weise 86400 проветрись
<skai> ну я ему помочь успел
<artus> skai, ему уже врятли что то поможет)
<skai> почму?почту мониторить и исправить эволюшен он сможет
<skai> а дебилизм пусть родители правят
<stolzus> слишком строго :)
<artus> в самый раз, ему не впервой ) рецидивист так сказать)
<stolzus> а
<skai> тут на канале уже все самые упоротые неадекваты, считающие себя крутыми троллями (унылы чуть менее чем полностью) уже давно как родные:)всех знаем:)
<dmay> skai: чмоки, пупсик :3
<skai> вот кстати сабж в полной красе:)
<dmay> artus: мало попросил, за возню с гномом надо минимум 25 брать
<stolzus> я уж и так, зашёл - смотрю у dmay войс, что-то я значит пропустил :)
<artus> dmay, а у меня уже есть )
<artus> а он вечный орденоносец)
<skai> ему за существование его ника уже можно вешать войс:)все равно нашкодит
<dmay> вот она, слава и всеобщее признание ^__^
<artus> dmay, кстати, а ты че до сих пор не на плантации то? )
<dmay> чего у вас тут интересного то происходит?
<skai> да ничего
<skai> завтра думаю пакеты кед соберут
<skai> будут хомячки плакать
<skai> что уже 4.7 а до сих пор гугно
<dmay> artus: а я только с курса молодых рабов вернулся, счас съем свою чашку риса, и пойду )
<stolzus> там пофиксили много вроде бы
<stolzus> судя по новостям
<skai> stolzus: убеждай себя и дальше:)
<dmay> ну эт нормально, они так ещё и про 5.2 будут ныть, и про 7.12 и про 9.36 R2
<stolzus> да я не кедераст
<stolzus> gnome 2.32
<skai> ага.вижу в 2103 году тема: кде 14.722 = кде4 или еще нет?
<stolzus> хотя на 11.04 артефакты всплывают. но они на gnomewm перевели видать
<laptoper> Ребят, есть файл с кодом на языке С. Как скомпилировать его и запустить в терминале?
<artus> laptoper, /join #c
<laptoper> artus: там только по приглашению(
<dmay> угу, ьам его попросят показать файл, обзовут индусом и забанят навечно XD
<artus> @voice laptoper
<artus> laptoper, а здесь за офтоп в баню )
<laptoper> почему офтом?
<laptoper> это же касается убунту
<artus> @kick laptoper не расказывай сказки
<dmay> artus: в этот раз ты не Ъ :(
<artus> dmay, это канал сишников?
<artus> нет, вот и все)
<skai> а ить это я рекомендовал артуса и шарикова в компанию операторов:)
<dmay> ну так можно и все вопросы про гном заворачивать в #gnome какой нить
<skai> dmay: а тя забанить как врага народа?:)
<dmay> skai: всю, всю вашу грязную клику надо под трибунал, дааааа
<artuskai> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai> @kban --user artuskai 84600 остынь
<skai> фанатики
<skai> личный фанклуб - это круто
<skai> но надоедает
<skai> они ж ничего умного придумать не могут.унылы
<[Raiden]> Хорошая мысль, рассказывать только про установщик и ту част ькомпиза которая звоется юнити. И всех остальных слать
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> про убунту ван мона рассказать:)
<skai> совтвар центр
<artus> [Raiden], ну такая же практика вроде на англоканале)
<skai> про индикатор апплет
<skai> че там они еще своего навилосипедили?
<[Raiden]> Ну почти, про гном3 мне там делали предупреждение
<dmay> не, про бубунту ван это на #canonical
<Sergey_IT> стрелочники....
<Rc43> Привет.
<Rc43> Писал на #ubuntu, но там пока не отвечают.
<Rc43> Хочу настроить панельку так, чтобы все окна её перекрывали, эт возможно?
<artus> настраивай, кто ж тебе запрещает то)
<Rc43> Я не нашёл способа.
<artus> Rc43, хочу образать шнурок, но чтоб он остался рабочим, возможно?
<artus> *е
<artus> Rc43, телепаты спят уже
<Rc43> Плохая аналогия.
<Rc43> У tint2 есть свойство к примеру "lie in bottom layer" или как-то так.
<artus> о, так идетцо о тинт
<Rc43> Т.е. она остается рабочей, но у неё самый низкий приоритет - все окна будут её перекрывать.
<Rc43> Я бы оставил только tint2, но он не может показывать всякие апплеты вроде сети и прочего.
<Nor8> Rc43: Какую панельку то?
<Rc43> gnome panel стандартная
<Nor8>  Поставь кайро или авн, будет тебе рабочая панель в перекрытием и активностью
<Nor8> с*
<Rc43> Nor8, разве это не просто библиотеки для отрисовки?
<Rc43> Панель не станет вести себя по-другому, я думаю.
<Nor8> Rc43: "Библиотеки" мы не понимаем, ты цапу крути ;-)
<Rc43> Цапу?
<black_ru> Добренько всем
<Nor8> Rc43: Цапу, цапу ))))
<go8765432_away> есть в убунте нечто на подобе netlimiter ?
<DenSpirit> вопрос по ssh
<artus> go8765432_away, есть, ток я не помню как зоветцо
<artus> go8765432_away, тебе ограничить скорость конкретному приложению?
<DenSpirit> для того,чтобы подключиться к удаленному компьютеру по ssh (домашний комп),кто-нибудь должен быть залогинен?
<artus> нет
<DenSpirit> или можно просто попросить папу/маму/сестру его включить?
<artus> DenSpirit, можно
<DenSpirit> artus: аригато^^
<DenSpirit> artus: где можно попроще узнать про ключи, их генерирование и использование?
<artus> DenSpirit, в гугле ) забиваеш ssh авторизация по ключу и понеслась)
<go8765432> artus: ну это тоже. но я так понимаю что через iptables это пилится. вообще я хотел хотябы просто глазами смотреть что мой немерянный диалап трафик жрёт и при необходимости убивать :)
<DenSpirit> artus: ^^' понесся
<artus> go8765432, ну запусти кую нить мониторилку и смотри
<go8765432> т.е мне в гугл ? :)
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  тебе на работе режут всё кроме ирки и аси ?
<go8765432> artus т.е мне в гугл ? :)
<artus> обоим )
<artus> go8765432, толи трафшоу, толи еще кая то такая приблуда, непомню я названия )
<DenSpirit> go8765432: почти^^ я школота, и режется папиным модемом
<go8765432> DenSpirit: вчёра просто ктото с ником на D говрил про "на работе"
<go8765432> я думал это ты был
<go8765432> надо будет в логах посмотреть
<DenSpirit> go8765432: мы с тобой говорили про mime-типы
<DenSpirit> go8765432: вчера
<DenSpirit> go8765432: я говорил потом,что режется, но не сказал,что на работе
<go8765432> О
<go8765432> что за mime-типы?
<go8765432> я даже не знаю что это :)
<go8765432> а
<go8765432> ассоциации что-ли ?
<go8765432> файлов7
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  ?
<DenSpirit> go8765432: угу, их)
<go8765432> DenSpirit:  так тебе батя всё кроме чатиков режет ?  :)
<DenSpirit> go8765432: он хотел все залочить, но модем кроме сайтов похоже ничего не умеет. а папа лень заморачиваться
<DenSpirit> *папе
<DenSpirit> go: причем еще и telnet работает. вот думаю к одному из знакомых пользователей по ssh
<DenSpirit> go87: если получится
<DenSpirit> go87: чего у тебя ник прыгает?
<go87> да так
<artus> DenSpirit, ты того) nslookup site и вперед по ip
<go87> XuMuK:  кто лишил меня войса на linuxtalks ?
<go87> у вас было совещание ? :)
<XuMuK> go87, как то не следил...
<go87> artus: верните войс я ответи человеку не могу :)
<DenSpirit> artus: вроде бы на любое http обращение модем отвечает страничкой "access denied"
<artus> go87, ща химик даст
<DenSpirit> artus: gjghj,e. туннелирование, как в вики описано
<artus> DenSpirit, ну оно днсы режет
<artus> скорее всего
<DenSpirit> artus: и как обойти?
<artus> DenSpirit, http://74.125.230.115/ пускает?
<go87> DenSpirit: я сегодня набыдал упоминание что линуксоиду умудряются делать тунели и через жабер и через ирс и через xxmp
<DenSpirit> все блокируется с 10 до 18, проверить сейчас не могу
<DenSpirit> go87: безопасность...так кавайно^^
<DenSpirit> artus: блок по времени, с 10 часов до 18
<artus> блок на что ?
<go87> DenSpirit: моя непонимать твой мэсаг :)
<artus> на все или частично ?
<go87> вот тут я надыбал случайно какуюто хитрозавароченную схему http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3538815
<DenSpirit> artus: работает ася, ирц, скайп и телнет(на практике). в теории блочится только http трафик
<DenSpirit> go87: какой конкретно мэсаг непонимать?
<go87> и вот они упоминают . цытата :
<go87> Впрочем, есть и более экзотические методики получения бесплатного доступа в Сеть. Например, IP-over-IRC или IP-over-XMPP, ведь многие провайдеры предоставляют бесплатный доступ к внутренним IRC- или Jabber-серверам, которые часто...
<go87> ...соединены с другими серверами в Сети. Есть и совсем безумная методика IP-over-ICMP (ICMPTX).
<go87> но там без обьяснений
<go87> безопасность...так кавайно^^
<DenSpirit> go87: статья интересная, надо будет попробовать.
<go87> artus: IP-over-IRC - это кажись не совсем для этого случая, да ?
<DenSpirit> go87: lurkmore.ru/Кавай
<go87> О
<go87> этот слэнг :)
<go87> никак до него не дойду :)
<go87> везёт молодому поколению
<DenSpirit> go87: ну как сказать
<go87> у них нэт чёть ли не с садика детского
<go87> *чуть
<go87> даёшь широкополсный интернет во все детсавы :)
<go87> *ды
<DenSpirit> go87: я увидел инет три года назад. после чего своих родителей на дайлапе просидел на 140 тысяч белорусских
<DenSpirit> go87: тогда доллар стоил как 1500
<DenSpirit> go87: или 2-2,5 куска
<go87> ну тогда я преувеличил :)
<DenSpirit> go87: после чего они купили adsl модем. и только с недавних пор я увидел в интернете источник офигенно интересных знаний,а не просто развлекалова
<DenSpirit> с недавних пор это три месяца назад, с 28 апреля
<artus> DenSpirit, топаеш в настройки модема и открываеш доступ )
<DenSpirit> go87: когда я скачал и установил свой первый и пока единственный линь
<DenSpirit> artus: 192.168.1.1 по паролю, думаю выкрасть wand.dat
<artus> DenSpirit, извращенец) кейлогер слабо на машину посадить? )
<DenSpirit> artus: старый пароль уже не подходит
<DenSpirit> artus: я сын бывшего спеца по безопасности
<DenSpirit> artus: ну ты понел
<DenSpirit> artus: папа в банке работал
<DenSpirit> и в wand.dat фальш пароль лежит походу
<dmay> о, папы в банке. я пропустил что-то интересное?
<go87> я сёдна про уязвимости одноразовых паролей в банках как раз читал :)
<artus> DenSpirit, ну тады паяй хардварный логер) и вешай на клавиатуру)
<DenSpirit> artus: сильно большой получится
<artus> DenSpirit, не больше переходника для pc/2
<DenSpirit> artus: клава usb, fail
<go87> если меня ekiga  послала на http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually мне порры открывать в роутере надо получается или можно сначала в iptables ?
<go87> DenSpirit: сколько в фальшивом пароле знаов было ?
<go87> *знаков
<artus> go87, эм, вообщето она не должна была посылать
<go87> я кстати сегодня сцыль видел и про то что дрова ко многому в том числе и к модемам пишут ногами и тае имеются уязвимоти тоже
<go87> artus: значит в самом роутере надо пробрасывать
<DenSpirit> go87: шесть-семь. либо пароль не фальш,а папа его просто сменил потом и не записал в оперский жезл
<go87> у него параноя новерно
<artus> go87, я как то ничего ей не пробрасывал
<DenSpirit> go87: он просто знает, что у него есть сын
<artus> хотя я через впнку ей хожу )))
<artus> мож и надо )
<go87> DenSpirit: ну так 6 шыфр и пробрутфорсит можно по идеи
<DenSpirit> go87: я не достиг таких высот в скриптоводстве
<go87> пойду почитаю на форуме как проверить порты на открытость и открыть если надо
<go87> DenSpirit: есть утилиты
<go87> через вайн можно поробовать
<DenSpirit> go87: мне интереснее через ssh
<DenSpirit> go87: ><
<DenSpirit> go87: давай подскажу как проверить посты на открытость
<DenSpirit> artus: http://ithappens.ru/story/2259
<go87> DenSpirit: порты ?
<DenSpirit> go87: угу. если ты на убунте, то у нее есть утилитка
<DenSpirit> go87: я пользуюсь гуем "сетевые инструменты"
<go87> netstat ?
<DenSpirit> go87: я хз
<go87> оно у меня выпилилось.  ты скажи как пакет называется
<jham> apt-file search netstat <-- ?
<DenSpirit> go87: gnome-nettool
<DenSpirit> go87: ну что там?
<XuMuK> с Праздником всех)
<go87> DenSpirit: щя
<go87> DenSpirit:  и как мне дальше ?
<DenSpirit> XuMuK: напомни праздник, онегаай
<DenSpirit> go87: вкладка "сканирование портов"
<go87> DenSpirit: это я выжу
<lilek> kakaya tut kodirovka?
<DenSpirit> go87: жмешь, вводишь адрес, потом "сканировать"
<artus> lilek, utf8
<lilek> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go87> DenSpirit: адресс то какой ?
<DenSpirit> go87: да хоть google.com
<XuMuK> DenSpirit, день сисадмина
<DenSpirit> go87: тот,который нужен
<lilek> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> lilek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Nor8> Для ubuntuone еще не придумали внятно работающий апплет как у дропбокса?
<go87> DenSpirit:  всё с тобой понятно :) sudo netstat -antpu sudo lsof -i :)
<DenSpirit> go87: если себя проверить хочешь,то localhost
<DenSpirit> go87: v&
<DenSpirit> go87: м?
<go87> DenSpirit: локалхосла - то что надо :)
<DenSpirit> Nor8: чем тебе существующий не нравится?
<lilek> тест
<ubuntuhelp> lilek, Ну понг, и что?
<go87> *ла=т
<lilek> ура блин
<lilek> здрасте всем
<DenSpirit> lilek: ^^
<lilek> куда тут текст большой можно скинуть?))
<Nor8> DenSpirit: А он есть вообще?
<DenSpirit> lilek: c днем сисадмина тебя
<stolzus> на пастебин
<lilek> спасибо. но я не сисадмин. пока тока саппорт у прова
<XuMuK> lilek, ку)
<DenSpirit> Nor8: конечно. у меня на 11.04 по умолчанию
<XuMuK> !paste | lilek
<ubuntuhelp> lilek: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DenSpirit> lilek: а я вообще школота.^^
<lilek> :)
<stolzus> школотой быть круто
<lilek> дааа
<lilek> я тоже хочу школотой быть
<lilek> тока школу 4 года назад закончила.
<DenSpirit> Nor8: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk если нету
<lilek> такс
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Где он у тебя отображается?
<XuMuK> везет вам
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Установлен, но мало информативен
<lilek> тут кто-нибудь поднимал vpn по l2tp в Москве у билайна?
<DenSpirit> Nor8: в панели сообщений. нужно что-то большее?
<artus> lilek, хе, а ты все пытаешся поднять впнко? )
<lilek> :В
<lilek> да
<lilek> только не получается
<artus> а ты упорная )))
<lilek> тю
<lilek> я перерыв делала
<lilek> мне надоело.
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Хотелось бы, чтобы не висели в процах его хвосты
<artus> :D
<lilek> теперь вот снова решила доделать
<lilek> когда я через vpnpptp пытаюсь настроить он мне кучу ошибок в логах выдает
<artus> паказывай логи
<XuMuK> artus, блин, написал, прочитал твою мессагу, стер свою))
<dmay> уууу... девочки, школьники, vpn у провайдеров...
<dmay> треш, угар и содомия на канале
<artus> XuMuK, ))))
<DenSpirit> Nor8: по сути альтернатив не вижу. кроме веб-морды
<lilek> http://pastebin.com/index/HWC2W4HH
<artus> Authentication failed
<artus> ну
<Nor8> DenSpirit: По сути, если бы дропбокс 5 гигов бесплатный сторадж сделал, про убунту 1 и не вспомнил бы )))
<artus> скрипт билайновский?
<lilek> нет
<lilek> это прога такая специальная
<artus> Nor8, 11.2 гига на дропбоксе)
<artus> безплатно)
<XuMuK> artus, invites?)
<dmay> artus: мерзкий читер?
<artus> dmay, дааа, я такой )
<XuMuK> dmay, раздавай инвайты и тебе нарастят)
<dmay> и эти люди ругают пользователей пиратского оффтопика... (
<Nor8> artus: Не, не наше это )))
<dmay> XuMuK: а я быдло, я тупо им денег дал )
<stolzus> Nor8: попробуй wuala
<artus> stolzus, оно адекватно если на своем серваке стоит)
<stolzus> а какая разница?
<artus> stolzus, а нафига у них место покупать? )
<lilek> artus, http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/
<stolzus> а :)
<Nor8> stolzus: У вуала совсем все плохо без оплаты
<stolzus> там 2 Гб бесплатно, и по левым линкам набирается ещё до 8
<artus> lilek, а с билайновским скриптом на который я тебе сцыль давал не срослось чтоль? э
<go87> XuMuK:  ты сисадмином что-ли работаешь ?
<artus> stolzus, да ну нафиг
<go87>  и не надо никаких инвайто для 11гигов дропбокса
<lilek> нет. тоже какие-то ошибки выдавал. я уже и забыла
<go87> может меньше чуть
<stolzus> ну, у меня так было. правда я не пользусь сейчас
<Nor8> stolzus: Так 5-ти хватает
<lilek> и вручную конфиги править пробовала
<lilek> пока никак
<artus> lilek, ну по их ошибкам то наверно было бы проще ориентироватцо)
<stolzus> мне так вообще 2,25 дропбокса за глаза :)
<artus> там и роуты поднимаютцо автоматом )
<lilek> угу.
<stolzus> при том, что одна папка публичная
<DenSpirit> Nor8: черт, не нахожу консольного клиента
<dmay> вообще, самое Ъ это купить хостинг и на нем что-то своё развернуть, только для себя любимого
<lilek> ладно. завтра снова попробую.
<artus> lilek, буш пробовать отпишись)
<stolzus> dmay: у меня друг открыл недавно хостинг. но дела в гору особо не идут
<Nor8> stolzus:  Так папок можно пачку создать
<lilek> хорошо
<DenSpirit> Nor8: мне до сих пор было достаточно простого перекидывания файла в синхронизируемую папку
<stolzus> Nor8: не, я на папки и не жалуюсь. я про то, что хватает мне 2 гигов, хотя мне место заваливают ещё и другие. сотоварищи, типа
<dmay> stolzus: друг-хостер? реселлер кого-то большого или "два сервера под краватью в квартире"?
<stolzus> dmay: нечто среднее. куплено несколько стоек, но сами начинали. типа стартап
<Nor8> stolzus: Да тоже не жаловался, но после вчерашней неудачной попытки миграции на роллинг подумал, сто лишних пять гигов для бэкапа не помешают ))))
<lilek> pts/0 это что за файл?
<artus> точно, надо будеть на днях заехать напихать винтов в полку и поднять кую нить файлопомойку
<Escsun> Пока всем
<dmay> artus: сгорит полка, что делать будешь?
<XuMuK> lilek, ну это не совсем файл, хотя и считаецо, что в линуксе всё - файлы)
<go87> Nor8: есть какой-то адский проэтк которым артус пользуется
<go87> там вообще безлимит
<go87> кажись
<go87> шаровый
<go87> но оно альфа пока
<go87> !enter | go87
<ubuntuhelp> go87, please see my private message
<artus> dmay, куда сгорит? и главное зачем ? )))
<artus> dmay, там гореть нечему ) она у прова стоит ) гордая и одинокая )
<XuMuK> go87, и не только artus ... если я не ошибаюсь, то ты про AeroFS
<dmay> artus: нафиг сгорит, с тепловыделением, копотью и пожарными
<Nor8> artus: Ну-ка, расскажи нам, про ацкий проэкт анлим )))
<dmay> artus: ну, чистагипатетически
<DenSpirit> http://lurkmore.ru/images/1/18/Rm_rf_example.png
<dmay> DenSpirit: не ходи на луркморе, в твоём возрасте это опасно :3
<DenSpirit> dmay: а какой у меня возраст?
<dmay> тот самый
<dmay> я вот что вспомнил
<dmay> мне вчера ни одна зараза так и не насоветовала даже самой тупой времяубивалки (
<Nor8> dmay: EVe online, убей пол жизни ))))
<dmay> ну давайте, я знаю что вы знаете
<dmay> Nor8: пробовал. СЛИШКОМ сильно торкает XD
<DenSpirit> dmay: истинно так
<dmay> надо чтоб на полчасика и баиньки
<DenSpirit> dmay: worldoftanks попробуй, это не ева, но хоть что-то
<dmay> не. инди, головоломки, что-нить такое
<DenSpirit> dmay: попробуй singularity, в оф репах есть
<DenSpirit> но лучше с сайта скачать,там последняя версия линуксовый баг исправляет
<dmay> я рад за оф репы XD
<dmay> и за линксовые баги тоже )
<DenSpirit> dmay: а я то как рад
<Nor8> dmay: Ну тогда шахматы, качай моск )))
<dmay> [CENSORED] отрывать вебдезигнерам кто звук на сайте делает!!11!!11адин
<bim_ir> зарубаем в веснот 1.9.8?
<artus> dmay, аххаха)))
<dmay> artus: я только из за вас, дяденька, не написал тут капсом всё что о них на самом едле подумал >.<
<go87> DenSpirit:  вот кстати тру :)  sudo nmap 11.22.33.44 -p1-65535
<go87> *localhost
<DenSpirit> go87: у меня утилита не установлена
<DenSpirit> go87:  но спасибо,буду знать ^^
<DenSpirit> как нужно задать поисковый запрос,чтобы узнать про права доступа к файлам в цифровом формате?
<go87> DenSpirit:  да я так :) сам толко что узнал :)
<artus> DenSpirit, ls -lh | sed -e 's/--x/1/g' -e 's/-w-/2/g' -e 's/-wx/3/g' -e 's/r--/4/g'  -e 's/r-x/5/g' -e 's/rw-/6/g' -e 's/rwx/7/g' -e 's/---/0/g'
<artus> как то так )
<DenSpirit> artus:а.. что это значит?вбил в гугель,сразу то что нужно получил\
<jillsmitt> да, баньши хороший проигрыватель
<go87> jillsmitt: фе
<jillsmitt> я тащусь от библиотечных решений
<stolzus> deadbeef наше фсио (с)
<jillsmitt> у говядины избыточный функционал
<artus> нафиг, mpd
<DenSpirit> f мне иногда удобно библиотеки баньши, а иногда пользуюсь audacious и не парюсь
<XuMuK> audacious самый няшный плеер, имхо
<jillsmitt> баньши, ритмбокс, амарок...
<jillsmitt> удобно ппц
<stolzus> ну зато deadbeef без проблем распознаёт форматы плейлистов лосслесса
<stolzus> и функционал самый нужный
<stolzus> имхо
<stolzus> минималистичный он
<jillsmitt> да эт не будет проблемой и для других проигрывателей
<go87> stolzus: не надо пжалуста мои мысли тут тырить :) а то не успел даже написать, как стырили :) (stolzus	deadbeef наше фсио (с))
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> есть проблемы в других проигрывателях, увы
<go87> я тож за минимализм
<stolzus> в ритмбоксе, сонате и аудашиоусе точно есть :)
<jillsmitt> мне надо диск вставить и слушать
<go87> и непрожорливость
<stolzus> холивар закончился :(
<DenSpirit> всем оясуми
<dmay> а, чего, как, уже?
<dmay> stolzus: про что хоть холиварили?
<jillsmitt> go87: тут щас трек воспроизводишь и снизу ютуб ролики
<jillsmitt> если видео охото посмотреть
<jillsmitt> разве это не прекрасно?
<stolzus> dmay: аудиоплееры :)
<go87> jillsmitt: с моим диалапом - я даже в дидбифе скачивание обложек отключил :) О!
<jillsmitt> не, я люблю эту пижню всякую
<jillsmitt> ориентируешься как будто на полке с дисками
<jillsmitt> по обложкам
<go87> я тож любил в фубниксе про исполнителя почитать, но потом аскетизм победил :)
<jillsmitt> "а где был мол красный такой альбом группы тра-та-та, а вот он"
<stolzus> одно меня не устраивает
<[Raiden]> в хорошем плейере линшее убрать можно
<stolzus> нет плагина для psi+
<stolzus> чтобы Listening to выводил
<jillsmitt> stolzus: за это спасибо разрабам пси
<[Raiden]> в клементине т.е. И почитать, и просто 1 плейлист отобразить
<jillsmitt> никому не интересно, что конкретно слушается в конфе
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: меня жаба раздражает там
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> не используй
<jillsmitt> терпеть не могу за это половину линукс софта
<jillsmitt> за этот идиотизм
<stolzus> за какой именно?
<stolzus> я нить разговора упустил
<jillsmitt> ну типа пасхальных яиц или просто какой-нибудь беспонтовщины не имеющей ценности для основной задачи софта
<jillsmitt> например жаба
<jillsmitt> как например коровы из космоса
<stolzus> жаба - это про джаббер?
<jillsmitt> нет
<jillsmitt> в клементине есть жаба
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0729/h_1311894471_13ff5cc878.png
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: покаж
<jillsmitt> а
<stolzus> тогда я не в курсе :)
<jillsmitt> вон
<jillsmitt> ссылку дали
<[Raiden]> нет, на ссылке нету
<jillsmitt> покажи с жабой
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: не покажу )
<jillsmitt> покажи, дай поржать
<jillsmitt> по сути ее выпилить можно
<jillsmitt> код открыт, но вломы
<[Raiden]> она не включается сама, не включена по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> какой смысл выпиливать
<stolzus> да пофик на жабу, поверю на слово
<jillsmitt> сижу как-то ковыряю экзотику, он мне говорит попробуй клементин, ставлю, открываю, так, отлично, хорошо, вот тут супер, а этой фигни нет, жаль, а это че? тырк... да ну на№%@
<[Raiden]> не нравится - не юзай
<jillsmitt> да не юзаю я
<jillsmitt> а у тебя жаба зато в плеере
<[Raiden]> у меня в плейере много чего
<jillsmitt> и жаба
<jillsmitt> ы
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> а у тебя нема
<jillsmitt> да, у меня к сожалению такой жабы нет
<[Raiden]> Напиши! как ты можешь жить без жабы, когда у меня есть? :)
<stolzus> :)
<jillsmitt> Как я могу жить без жабы, когда она есть у тебя?
<[Raiden]> прикол конечно дуратский, но не мешает апсолютно
<jillsmitt> с первым согласен
<go87> stolzus: нет плагина для psi+ что это ?
<jillsmitt> go87: мессенджер
<go87> в дидбифе?
<jillsmitt> нет
<stolzus> не, отдельный
<go87> а в чём?
<jillsmitt> чтобы в пси+ отображался воспроизводимый трек
<jillsmitt> в статусе
<go87> а.
<stolzus> просто к примеру пиджин подцепляет из многих плееров, пси+ ловит аудашиоус
<stolzus> а вот дедбиф + пси+ не видел
<jillsmitt> а емпати че делает?
<[Raiden]> я к квирку многие смог прикрутить
 * [Raiden] np: Carbon Based Lifeforms - Vortex
<stolzus> эмпати не знаю
<go87> ктонить экигой пользуется ?
<stolzus> он слишком малонастраиваемый
<jillsmitt> go87: у мня была, убрал
<jillsmitt> ни осталось собеседников
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0729/h_1311895373_b618ded3b1.png
<[Raiden]> простите за кде. Я решил в нем пожить до осени или навсегда - будет видно
<jillsmitt> кде хорошо
<jillsmitt> cbl
<jillsmitt> прикольно
<go87> jillsmitt: не могу его запустить чё-то послал на http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually но пока не дошёл до чтения. по-ходу мой роутер блоктрует ей порты
<jillsmitt> разблокируй сип
<go87> jillsmitt: всмысле? порты открыть ?
<jillsmitt> go87: открой
<go87> айпитэбла
<go87> ?
<jillsmitt> go87: и обрати внимание на mumble
<jillsmitt> аудиочат
<go87> jillsmitt:  а что именно открывать, то там целая куча же
 * jillsmitt пересматривает BSG
<jillsmitt> go87: ну ты в настройках глянь какой порт используется
<go87> SIP 	5000 to 5100 	UDP 	SIP signalling, listen port: 5060
<go87> STUN 	3478 to 3479 	UDP 	Outgoing traffic to the STUN server
<go87> H323 	1720 	TCP 	H323 listen port
<go87> jillsmitt: ?
<jillsmitt> открой 5000, 5100, 5060, 3478, 3479, 1720
<jillsmitt> ну это твоя выписка из iptables
<jillsmitt> тоже самое в роутере должно быть
<jillsmitt> я вообще не заморачивался, экига и так работала
<jillsmitt> go87: аккаунт дай
<jillsmitt> go87: тебе вначале не выдавалось сообщение о том, что экиге не разрешается автоконфигурировать настройки сети?
<go87> jillsmitt: сори. я афк немного
<XuMuK> как там была комманда, чтобы контроль окон справа налево передвинуть, кто-нить помнит?
<[Raiden]> омг
<go87> xumuk ану блджат все на лево !
<go87> :)
<artus> @kban --host go87 86400 не маленький, нее ругайсо, и вообще спать
<[Raiden]> http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/ - и что бы больше про кнопки на окнах не спрашивали )
<[Raiden]> Или сделайте как я, оформите это скриптом, например таким:
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?mbnits
<XuMuK> а при чом тут ваша черитри?
<stolzus> администрация не дремлет
<artus> stolzus, ато) бдим)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: для заметок же.
<stolzus> :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну я как бы не совсем это спрашивал))
<XuMuK> даже так: совсем не это)
<artus> XuMuK, бери что дают и иди
<artus> следуйщий
<artus> :)
<XuMuK> artus, повторюсь - у меня заметки в телефоне))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-29
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: Вот ещё раз про окна спросишь - я тебе припомню!
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> или надо на бота повесить
<[Raiden]> конопки т.е. не окна
<XuMuK> [Raiden], договорились))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], p -Ss cherrytree                                                                                     2:15
<XuMuK> Password:
<XuMuK> community/cherrytree 0.22.2-1
<XuMuK>     A hierarchical note taking application featuring rich text and syntax highlighting
<XuMuK> [Raiden], там и подсветка синтаксиса есть?))
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<XuMuK> решил таки поставить заценить, чем она тебя так зацепила)
<[Raiden]> да ничем , просто искал такой вид заметок + что бы была версия под винду .
<go8765> [Raiden]: а я с неё слез на notecase
<go8765> jillsmitt: тут ?
<jillsmitt> да
<go8765> jillsmitt: чё там с экигой делать ?
<jillsmitt> акк скажи
<go8765> логин/пасс ?
<jillsmitt> просто логин
<go8765> jillsmitt:
<go8765> сип номер что-ли ?
<go8765> jillsmitt: иил что ты имеешь ввиду ?
<jillsmitt> ну если у тебя номер
<go8765> jillsmitt: 41464
<jillsmitt> хмм, набери мне на jillsmitt@ekiga.net
<jillsmitt> а нет
<jillsmitt> набери на arinov@ekiga.net
<jillsmitt> тот я ушатал
<go8765> jillsmitt: а зачем, я чёт не понял ? О
<jillsmitt> проверь клиент
<jillsmitt> я ваще не понимаю, че ты хочешь, у меня работает этот софтфон
<go8765> jillsmitt: да оно к аку даже подключится не может :)
<go8765> *точнее к двум :)
<jillsmitt> потому что надо воодить юзернейм@ekiga.net
<go8765> Ekiga не удалось автоматически настроить параметры сети. Необходимо настроить сеть вручную.  Для получения подробных инструкций прочитайте страницу http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually
<go8765> jillsmitt: это о том ты ?
<jillsmitt> ты к роутеру подключись
<jillsmitt> там найди Port Forwarding
<jillsmitt> и перепеши туда таблицу
<jillsmitt> я пошел на работу
<go8765> jillsmitt:  просто странно, что всё порты открывает а она - нет
<go8765> но видимо придётся
<go8765> XuMuK: при базе больше 10метров у черитри начнуться аномалии- имей ввиду
<XuMuK> go8765, вряд ли она у меня и до 10 то дорастёт...
<go8765> XuMuK: ну я так. на всякий случай. у меня до 25 выросла
<go8765> и начала отличаться отменным прожорством
<go8765> от я олень :)
<go8765> 5 минут пытаюсь по совету jillsmitt к роутеру подключиться
<go8765> и совсем забыл что у меня диалап :)
<go8765> это кстати  значит, что порты можуг быть закрыты только провом или фаерволом, да ?
<User067[web]> доброе утро бодрствующим) Народ подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает, как в php запустить скрипт на баше, например filename.sh, пробывал при помощи exec('./filename.sh') или exec('/bin/bash (sh) ./filename.sh'),  но что то не хочет, может что указываю неправильно?
<stolzus> exec в PHP исполняет скрипты написанные на PHP
<stolzus> если я не ошибаюсь
<User067[web]> cj cnjhjyyb[ ghjuhfvv
<User067[web]> от внешних программ также
<stolzus> для внешней программы он должен явно указывать кто выполняет и что выполняет
<stolzus> советую погуглить
<User067[web]> я просто не знаю php чтобы точно правильно указать все, я пробывал указывать /bin/bash или sh но не помогло, может как по другому надо?
<stolzus> ну вобще-то тема хорошо гуглится
<User067[web]> я погуглил уже, везде примерно одно и тоже, и ничего не помагает просто, там в примере указаны такие команды как whoami и прочее, т.е. то что сразу что-то делает а не запускает скрипт, у меня такое ощущение что я просто как то не так указываю е
<stolzus> приятно, конечно, что на канал заходят посетители, но лучше сам поищи :)
<User067[web]> :)
<stolzus> необходимо разрешить выполнение exec в файле php.ini.
<stolzus> disable_functions = system, exec
<stolzus> вот что пишут. посмотри, как там у тебя
<stolzus> может заблочено
<User067[web]> а как это посмотреть?
<stolzus> так найди php.ini
<User067[web]> ; This directive allows you to disable certain functions for security reasons. ; It receives a comma-delimited list of function names. This directive is ; *NOT* affected by whether Safe Mode is turned On or Off. ; http://php.net/disable-functions disable_functions =
<User067[web]> нет там ничего)
<stolzus> уже хорошо
<User067[web]> это здесь /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<stolzus> вот что дали ответы mail.ru
<stolzus> system ("/path/to/sh -f /path/to/your/script.sh");
<stolzus> пробуй
<stolzus> реальные данные введи только
<User067[web]> спасибо, сейчас попробую)
<User067[web]> я понял
<stolzus> User067[web]: http://ru.php.net/manual/en/function.shell-exec.php
<stolzus> и вот ещё
<stolzus> мануал какой-то
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> shell_exec()
<User067[web]> спасибо, тоже сейчас гляну как первый вариант пропишу и попробую, на тот случай если не получиться, я смотрел на пхп похожий мануал но только с exec(), не получилось
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> афтор. пеши ещо (с)
<User067[web]> :)
<User067[web]> первый вариант не сработал(, сейчас попробую второй по мануалу)
<[Raiden]> если ничто не помогает, прочтите наконец документацию (с)
<User067[web]> так читал же до этого), только вот эту http://php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php
<stolzus> кстати, да
<User067[web]> да?)
<stolzus> чему точно учит линукс - читать документацию
<stolzus> не, это я так. мысли вслух
<User067[web]> я знаю, это я уже запомнил, несмотря на то что не так давно с ним работаю))
<User067[web]> вообщем спасибо за помощь, я ушел в изучение и эксплуатацию, как все перепробую, вернусь)
<stolzus> ага, расскажешь
<stolzus> во всяком случае мне интересно было б
<stolzus> если только я спать не завалюсь
<User067[web]> [jh)
<User067[web]> хор)
<Mavron> Äîáðîå âðåìåíè ñóòîê !
<ubuntuhelp> Mavron! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Mavron> Âîò òàê äóìàþ ëó÷øå )
<ubuntuhelp> Mavron! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Mavron> вот так
<Mavron> )
<Mavron> Доброе времени суток !
<Mavron> народ здесь кто нибудь есть ?
<stolzus> кто-то есть
<Mavron> у меня проблемка следующего характера. Есть две сетевки, одна смотрит в нет, другая в локалку. Пытаюсь настроить режик, но не получается. В режик.конфиг нужно какую сетевку ставить, что бы он начал резать? Которая в нет смотрит ?
<stolzus> это не ко мне, увы
<Mavron> Кстати с праздником всех !
<Mavron> кто является системным админом !
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> и тебя так же
<Mavron> Что же делать то с этим режиком...почему он такой не хороший...а то народу нужно ограничить доступы на видео, вырезать рекламку, чтоб не тыкали куда попало... Ходить ставить adblock всем не вариант
<stolzus> днём попробуй спросить
<Mavron> до дня еще больше 4 часов...
<stolzus> сейчас спят все
 * arinov1 пятница, священный день
<stolzus> и я скоро пойду, наверное
<stolzus> User067[web]: ну чего у тебя там?
<stolzus> у тебя сколько времени?
<arinov1> тут пол девятого утра уже
<stolzus> ух
<stolzus> у меня 06:20
<stolzus> засиделся что-то
<arinov1> дык я тоже ночь просидел
<arinov1> сегодня отосплюсь
<stolzus> а
<arinov1> главное на работе не уснуть
<User067[web]> <stolzus>что-то не получается пока( руки у меня наверное кривые.. он вроде как все выполняет(переходит на следующую страницу) но скрипт нифига ничего не создает( хз пока что с этим делать
<User067[web]> если ручками все делать то скрипт все делает
<stolzus> User067[web]: а что скрипт должен создавать?
<User067[web]> ключи для сервера
<User067[web]> и сертификат
<stolzus> ну, это файлы типа?
<User067[web]> да
<stolzus> ты проверь, может прав доступа нет
<stolzus> на запись
<stolzus> выполни под sudo
<User067[web]> так нет ставил везде уже chmod 777 специально проверял, но не получается(
<stolzus> а
<stolzus> chmod -r 777 <директория>
<stolzus> рекурсивно не забыл?
<User067[web]> ага)
<User067[web]> он выполняет команду которая до этого отвечает за создание папки в этой папке
<User067[web]> а скрипт этот нет(
<stolzus> напиши простой скрипт
<stolzus> который бы файл создавал
<User067[web]> в смысле?
<stolzus> 1.txt
<stolzus> проверь
<User067[web]> аа, сейчас попробую)
<User067[web]> <stolzus> проверил, не хочет он выполнять и даже простой скрипт по созданию файла(
<User067[web]> по разному уже пытался прописать его в shell_exec но нет, руками как говориться все работает
<Mavron> а точно на каталог права есть ? А скрипт от чего имени запускаешь ?
<User067[web]> да права 777, если руками то от рута, а так он как от пользователя
<User067[web]> могу и руками от пользователя попробывать
<stolzus> пробуй
<stolzus> хотя бы круг вариантов, где ошибка, будет сужаться
<User067[web]> сейчас
<stolzus> User067[web]: http://dead-krolik.info/2007/06/19/zapusk-vneshnego-prilozheniya-v-php-exec-system-popen-passthru-proc_open
<stolzus> годное чтиво, зацени
<stolzus> обратные кавычки?
<stolzus> ``
<User067[web]> <stolzus> сейчас гляну, для обычного пользователя все работает, даже специально другого создавал, все нормально
<User067[web]> спасибо)
<stolzus> :)
<Mavron> чето не понял, он из под рута не хочет скрипт выполнять или из под пользователя ?
<stolzus> из PHP
<stolzus> из PHP внешний .sh выполняет
<stolzus> вернее, не выполняет
<User067[web]> ураааа))) спасибо тебе огромное <stolzus> все работает)))
<User067[web]> не руки у меня а глаза кривые)), кавычки не те ставил)
<User067[web]> ппц блин
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> я рад за тебя :)
<User067[web]> спасибо еще раз)) теперь можно отдыхать со спокойной совестью) я бы так фиг знает сколько еще сидел бы)) невнимательность плохая штука)
<stolzus> это да. я вот сегодня на обе ветки if поставил return true
<stolzus> и дооолго думал, в чём проблема
<stolzus> :)
<User067[web]> )))))))
<User067[web]> бывает)
<stolzus> бывает
<User067[web]> с этим синтаксисом запутаться очень легко), особенно когда только начинаешь в линуксе работать и незамечаешь по началу всего этого)
<User067[web]> со временем просто на это уже более пристально смотришь, но все равно без кояков не обойтись)
<User067[web]> косяков*
<nicloay> здарова нарот!
<Mavron> Народ, какой из линуксов посоветует поставить для Lenovo x100e (Купить Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad X100e (AMD Athlon Neo-1600 / 11.6 LED'' 1366х768 / 2048Mb / 250Gb / ATI Radeon HD 3200-vMb), а то уже не могу работать на ubuntu 11.04, очень сильно долго открывается все, до этого стояла windows seven и работа по шустрее... д
<nicloay> есть кто по virtualbox начинку на простом уровне знает?, инетересует момент использования проца и памяти.
<Mavron> до такого еще не дорос, пока с виртуалкой не экспериментирую на линухе...
<arinov1> Mavron: выруби ненужные службы
<User067[web]> <Mavron> и сделай очистку системы от ненужных пакетов)
<arinov1> и убери ненужную прослойку между креслом и клавиатурой :)
<User067[web]> <Mavron> можешь попробывать всякие мини версии если не поможет типа xubuntu
<arinov1> у меня тут одноядерный celeron 2,2 GHz с 1 Gb памяти частотой 266MHz и работаю
<arinov1> 11.04
<Mavron> прослойку не трогать, не так давно с линуксом разбираюсь
<User067[web]> <arinov1> согласен, у меня тоже все летает)
<Mavron> в сторону xubuntu смотрел уже, очень хороший вариант
<arinov1> ну я не скажу что летает
<User067[web]> <arinov1> ну у меня core 2 duo и 3 гига памяти
<arinov1> но не реже чем раз в несколько дней не перезапускаю машину
<arinov1> User067[web]: на таком компе гном работает быстро
<nicloay> На сервере виртуалки хостятся на квм, там под виртуалку выделено 4 ядра и 8 гигов памяти (2 проца на хосте xenon e5520 (2.27 Ghz)), у меня на ноуте, макось, виртуалбокс как хост на виртуалку выделено 1 ядро и один гиг памяти (проц i7 2.7 Ghz)..
<stolzus> xubuntu прелесть
<nicloay>  Проблема в том что одна служба (java) выполняется под моей виртуалкой быстрее несмотря на то что ресурсов меньше
<nicloay>  Проблема в том что одна служба (java) выполняется под моей виртуалкой быстрее несмотря на то что ресурсов меньше
<Mavron> люди а как еще победить flash или это одна из особенностей данной ОСи?
<User067[web]> <arinov1>ну я не жалуюсь), меня все очень устраивать на винду честно говоря не хочется возвращаться, такая помойка, что жесть..
<User067[web]> устраивает*
<arinov1> User067[web]: линукс - помойка еще хуже
<User067[web]> <arinov1> зато гораздо стабильней
<arinov1> зависит от конкретного пользователя и версий программ
<nicloay> arinov1 это если пакеты руками билдить и потом также руками вычещать ))
<arinov1> nicloay: достаточно заглянуть в репы убунты например, там 80% ненужного старья
<User067[web]> <arinov1> согласен, но я за то чтобы по минимуму и все аккуратно было)
<arinov1> а нужные вещи зачастую сам тащишь и собираешь
<nicloay> arinov1 которые никто тебя насильно ставить не заставляет
<nicloay> arinov1 например ?
<arinov1> да меня зато заставляют грузить инфу о них
<stolzus> Mavron: а что с ним не так?
<stolzus> nicloay: а что тебя удивляет то?
<User067[web]> <arinov1> так ты можешь отказаться же)
<Mavron> stolzus: притормаживает при просмотре онлайн
<arinov1> User067[web]: я много что могу, но речь не о моих возможностях, а том, что есть нужные вещи и ненужные
<User067[web]> <arinov1>согласен)
<nicloay> stolzus: да у меня затача перформанс улучшить, а тут зависимость не понятное, фиг знает чего добавлять. если более мощные машины работают медленнее.. - я тут наткнулся что в i5 и i7 какието модули для паравиртуализации есть, вот я и в размышлениях
<stolzus> Mavron: а, это бывает. ты посмотри, там разные реализации флэша есть, можешь поэкспериментировать
<User067[web]> <Mavron> в каком браузере?
<Mavron> а я грешил на видеокарту. В фоксе и хроме проверял
<nicloay> с другой стороны на серверах стоят ксеноны и вобще там серьезные сервера..
<User067[web]> <Mavron> странно, просто у меня в хроме все нормально работает, скинь какую-нить ссылку из того что тормозит потестить, может у тебя инет просто тормозит?
<stolzus> nicloay: во первых частота больше, во вторых - да, при 4-х ядрах на маке, он разбивает на 8 потоков. как это работает - даже не спрашивай, без понятия
<nicloay> нет.. на маке бежит 1 ядро, на сервере 4.. на маке под виртуалкой процесс пробегает быстрее
<Mavron> нет с инетом все нормально, правда медленный, но кеширование еще ни кто не отменял...
<Mavron> скоро буду пойду к бухом сгоняю, чайку попью )
<Mavron> да и по слушую их проблемы с компами )
<stolzus> nicloay: дело не только в количествах ядер, при средних ситуациях оно и будет работать медленнее
<stolzus> и будет зависеть только от частоты
<User067[web]> <Mavron> ну тогда не знаю, остается только что вероятность несовместимости или проблема со стороны сервера)
<Mavron> со стороны сервера тоже не вариант, стоит рядом машина с семеркой, там все норм показывает
<Mavron> причем, данная проблема флэш наблюдалась на разных компах, и со встроенной видеокартой интела, на жориках и на ати. Везде ставил флэш плеер от аддобэ
<Mavron> думаю, значит проблема кроется в нем
<The_MEk> всех админов с праздничком :)
<User067[web]> <Mavron> может быть, значить тебе не повезло, я думаю с чем-то еще связано, ибо я не жалуюсь, но опять смотря что ты запускаешь)
<Mavron> обычное flash video минут от 20 до 50 минут продолжительностью ...
<Mavron> могу даже ссылку скинуть
<Mavron> http://video.sibnet.ru/alb48800/&page=7
<Mavron> сейчас от сюда смотрю
<stolzus> от 20 до 50 минут...
<stolzus> счастиливые вы люди, я вам скажу
<stolzus> пойду спать
<User067[web]> <Mavron> посмотрел я сейчас, у меня ничего не тормозит)
<Mavron> ну значит только две могут быть проблемы, это адобе флэш плеер или кривые руки ((
<User067[web]> <Mavron> хз, это тебе надо смотреть, в приложениях каких-нить там например в контакте тормозит?
<User067[web]> <Mavron> касаемо системы у меня ubuntu 11.04, как у тебя вроде бы, так что сравнивать можно я думаю)
<Mavron> вконтакте у меня долго кешируется, sibnet.ru у меня просто локальный ресурс, поэтому в основном смотрю там. канал всего 1 мбит/сек Но думаю разницы не будет...
<User067[web]> <Mavron> ну незнаю, вообще если честно этого маловато, но все равно тормозить не должно, попробуй переустановить наоборот более старую версию флеша, может это поможет, у меня с новым никогда проблем не было, но сейчас стоит встроенный в хро
<Mavron> нужно поробывать, тоже оставить только который в хроме
<Mavron> но пока ни как, сижу на работе... тут из линукса только убунта сервер )
<User067[web]> <Mavron> ясненько, ладно мне как раз работы пора, удачи тебе там;) всем счастливо и всех с праздником)
<User067[web]> с работы*
<XuMuK> ку
<rapidsp> re
<arinov1> как же я хочу спать
<dimm> всем привет
<Mavron> arinov1: ну так тебе ни кто не запрещает )
<Mavron> arinov1: или робишь ?
<Mavron> может кто ни будет появился, что бы подсказать "у меня проблемка следующего характера. Есть две сетевки, одна смотрит в нет, другая в локалку. Пытаюсь настроить режик, но не получается. В режик.конфиг нужно какую сетевку ставить, что бы он начал резать? К
<Mavron> нибудь т.е.
<arinov1> Mavron: на работе
<arinov1> я уже отвык от студенческой жизни давно
<arinov1> одна ночь бодряка превращается в ад
 * arinov1 ушел обедать
<bratmarat> Всем привет!
<stasdizzi> привет!!
<stasdizzi> что то произошло с evolution,пропали контакты
<bratmarat> Я установил убунту, снес на ней пульс, но алса жутко тормозит. И,покопавшись в гугле про обновление алсы, нашел такое дело:  http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<bratmarat> там скриптик, который я запусти, после чего у меня звук совсем пропал
<bratmarat> может поможете ослу?
<stasdizzi> Не удалось открыть эту адресную книгу. Это значит, что либо введён неверный URI, либо сервер недоступен
<bratmarat> минутку
<bratmarat> http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<bratmarat> тута
<conan_chief> привет. кто подскажет, как на OpenBoxE изменить разрешение монитора
<conan_chief> ?
<bratmarat> переустанавливать бубунту не хоцца
<bratmarat> я уже пробовал по инструкции по "удалению пульса" и ставить пульс и удалять,но ничего не помогла
<bratmarat> помогите, пожалуйста!
<bratmarat> может просто переустановить звуковую систему с нуля? это возможно?
<novns> bratmarat, этот скрипт вмешивается в систему, минуя стандартные механизмы
<liav> hi
<novns> если бы он собирал пакеты, а потом их ставил - можно было бы откатить
<novns> а так, он просто перезаписал файлы
<bratmarat> так там вроде что то собиралось
<novns> вот именно
<novns> но оно устанавливалось некорректно
<novns> без пакетирования
<bratmarat> а переустановить всю звуковую систему можно?
<novns> сложно, потому что надо разбираться, что именно поменялось
<bratmarat> прощепереустановить систему? (((
<novns> да
<bratmarat> эххх
<novns> ну или разбирайтесь, какие пакеты сейчас повреждены
<novns> и переустанавливайте именно их
<bratmarat> а как это сделать?
<novns> прочитать документацию к apt, dpkg и т.п.
<bratmarat> и на том спасибо
<novns> а большего я бы и не смог подсказать
<bratmarat> мораль-не запускай неисвестные скрипты...
<arinov1> не трогай вообще ничего, чего не знаешь
<novns> я не помню вот так сходу, какие там ключики, а самому смотреть лень
<bratmarat> кстати, а почему алса так сильно грузит проц?
<novns> не алса, а пульсаудио
<novns> оно занимается передискретизацией всего звука в свою рабочую частоту
<copyerfiled> всем привет, подскажите как узнать разрядность системы?
<AndreX> hi all
<bratmarat> не, у меня именно алса грузит проц. осс гораздо меньше грузит.
<bratmarat> а потому алсу то я и хотел обновить
<novns> чтоб не грузила, достаточно играть на конкретное устройство, без всяких микшеров
<novns> осс микшировать звук не умеет
<bratmarat> спасибо
<Alagos> комп не видит флешку...
<Alagos> Что это может быть? Как проверить жива ли она?
<Mavron> не монтирует или как устройство не видет ?
<Alagos> не монтирует и не видно через дисковую утилиту убунты...
<Alagos> На флешке убунта загрузочная накатана...
 * arinov системные администраторы есть?
<Alagos> arinov: ты не поверишь...
<Mavron> точно, он не поверит )
<Alagos> ))
<arinov> то есть тут сисадмины собираются, вот в чем дело
<arinov> ну теперь то ясно
<Alagos> Так что, есть какие то советы по поводу мертвой флешки?
<Mavron> Alagos: а может она вообще мертвая ??
<AndreX> Alagos, ну ты сначала на другом компе проверь модет она не моёртвая
<Alagos> На винде тоже не поднялась...
<Alagos> Это уже вторая за неделю... Не может же такого быть!
<Mavron> под виндой много разных утилит вот сайтец http://flashboot.ru/
<Alagos> Ну там какой то кусок, вроди, видело
<Mavron> ты через какие порты УСБ подключаешь флэшку?
<AndreX> Alagos, ещё бывает на материнке в усб поры подаёться напряжение большое и она сжыгает все усб девайсы
<AndreX> *и
<Alagos> Порт на системнике... Мышка работает исправно
<bratmarat> Еще раз всем привет! С днем системного администратора!
<Alagos> Спасибо!
<Alagos> И тебя :)
<NoNick> и тебе не хворать
<bratmarat> По поводу Алса-подскажите пожалуйста как снизить нагрузку на процессор? Сказали, что нужно поотключать микшеры. А как это сделать?
<AndreX> Alagos, в сц свози пускай проверят материнку, просто не может такого быть чтобы две флехи дохли сами по себе за раз, чёто всёже с мамкой
<Mavron> как вариант, проверь на напряжение) Еще есть вариант, поподалась мне как то системник с внешними усб, вообщем там не одним шлейфом подрубается усб, а отдельными проводками... вообщем если так, то может быть просто перепутали
<arinov> все это просто догадки
<arinov> возьми тестер и проверь
<Mavron> это самый лучший вариант )
<arinov> если бы это читали производители устройств, они бы умерли со смеху уже
<Mavron> arinov: ты про что ?
<AndreX> нет они бы крепко задумались об удобности коннекторов
<arinov> Mavron: про методику установления характера неисправности
<NoNick> я один раз такую вот мать сдал в СЦ которая флешки жгла
<Mavron> ))
<NoNick> так они внутри разьема подключения закоротили два внутренних контакта друг на друга
<NoNick> сказали что вовремя принес =) незнаю почему
<AndreX> ну да и такое бывать
<Mavron> Когда же у меня RAID 10 подымется ((( Уже пол дня сижу жду...
<bratmarat> Друзья, помогите пожалуйста с ASLA
<bratmarat> грузит систему и все тут.
<arinov> bratmarat: технические характеристики железа покажи
<AndreX> !lasa > bratmarat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lasa'
<AndreX> !alasa > bratmarat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='alasa'
<arinov> мда
<AndreX> !alsasa > bratmarat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='alsasa'
<AndreX> чёт я не выспался по ходу
<arinov> как же ты конфиги пишешь, чувак? 6)
<NoNick> может попробовать !alsa bratmarat
<AndreX> !alsa > bratmarat
<ubuntuhelp> bratmarat, please see my private message
<AndreX> во
<NoNick> ))
<NoNick> тоже всю ночь комутацию на цисках крутил ? ))
<AndreX> NoNick, нет бд на 1с переносил
<bratmarat> комп у меня слабенький, но осс так не грузит, как алса
<Mavron> Andre: Слушай, подскажи, стоит ли мигрировать с файловой на sql в 1С 8.1 ? Пользователей 20-25 ...
<Alagos> Как посмотреть какое напряжение подается на юсб порты?
<Alagos> А то этот комп, мать его так, убийца флешек!
<jham> с праздником
<arinov> Alagos: lmsensors или как-то так
<arinov> !google lmsensors
<AndreX> Mavron, не не стоит
<AndreX> мы просто не из - за фс а из за по переходили
<Mavron> Andre: дольше будет обрабатывать доки?
<AndreX> да даже не заметиш разница
<AndreX> *ы
<AndreX> мало юзверей
<AndreX> лишняя головная боль
<Mavron> да просто бывает что документы заняты, вот бухи и начинают... Раньше была sql на postgres, там все ровно с этим было. А тут на недели новый "сервер" переехали и решили оставить файловую, теперь бухи возмущаются
<AndreX> ну а так 1с быстрее будет
<Mavron> я думаю, что на sql нужно переходить от 50 одновременно работающих юзверей
<AndreX> у нас 5 человек работает по бюджету у каждого свой тип инфы и бд по этому конфликтов небыло, но там стоял budmin и у него база постоянно сыпаласть
<Mavron> первый раз об budmin слышу, что за зверь такой ?
<AndreX> да я сам толком не знаю ) но работали они под ним долго
<Mavron> :-D
<AndreX> там бух учёт какойто был
<Mavron> вообщем не стало ))
<AndreX> ага))
<Silver23> добрый день подскажите сканер ip, поставил Angry IP, но он не показывает имена, только ip
<Mavron> аааа 10% процентов осталось до восстановления RAID 10.... скрестим пальцы и будем ждать чудо, что все не упадет ...
<arinov> Silver23: на что сканировать надо?
<Mavron> а я пойду покурю (
<Silver23> arinov просто узнать ip адрес в сети находящигося компьютера под ос xp
<arinov> nmap
<arinov> диапазон обнаружения пропишешь
<Silver23> nmap уже поставил - пока не получилось
<Silver23> оболочку поставил zenmap
<Alagos> Silver23: что бы посмотреть сеть можно использовать smbtree, если я правильно понял что нужно делать
<AndreX> Silver23, nmap -v -n -sP 192.168.0.0/24 -к примеру или смотри man nmap
<arinov> Silver23: документацию прочти - получится
<Mavron> момент истины, соберется раид или нет 1% остался ...
<Silver23> а прокси никак не может влиять?
<Alagos> Я так и не нашел утилиту для контроля того кто и что из сети качает и смотрит. Есть у кого какие варианты еще? Пока что iftop более-мение в ту степь
<Mavron> поставь проксю прозрачную
<AndreX> удалйный раб стол и смотриш не тока кто что качает а ещё кто в пасьянс играет)
<Mavron> вариант squid
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто нибудь занимался развертыванием авторизации клиентов беспроводных сетей на радиусе ?
<Alagos> Так а зачем прокся? Через меня выходят в нет, я не могу посмотреть кто что качает без сквида?
<Silver231> Нет прокси это я писал про себя
<Mavron> удобняшка сквид, логи пишет кто куда ходит. Плюс много чего можно еще прикрутить
<Mavron> другой альтернативы не нашел, да и честно не сильно искал
<Silver231> подскажите что должна выдать утилита nmap после сканирование например 192.168.0.203
<Silver231> у меня так я один с ubuntu остальные 60 с ос XP и серваки 203 - я вижу только имена компов в сети и мне нужный их ip для подключения к некоторым через radmin
 * arinov выпил три энергетика, вроде мозг заработал
<Alagos> Silver231: так ты пробовал smbtree или нет?
<Silver231> такого нет у меня
<DenSpirit> если мой айпи на самом деле айпи модема, то как ко мне подключиться по ssh? сервер установлен
<Silver231> а как так - у модема свой ip, там же DHCP должен тебе дать ip
<arinov> DenSpirit: перенаправь запросы ssh на свой внутренний ip
<arinov> там должна быть таблица перенаправления
<DenSpirit> arinov: 'nj настройка модема,так?
<Alagos> Silver231: а имена ты выдишь?
<DenSpirit> arinov: *это
<arinov> так
<Alagos> Silver231: если видешь имена, то можешь ввести в терминал host имя_компьютера_в_сети и получить его ип
<Silver231> Alagos ну в сетевом окружении
<arinov> DenSpirit: если ты конечно модемом роутер называешь
<arinov> сам модулятор если часть твоего компа - это и есть твой адрес
<Alagos> Silver231: host server
<Alagos> server has address 192.168.0.1
<DenSpirit> arinov: у папы модем с точкой вайфая,я к ней подключаюсь и получаю интернет.
<DenSpirit> нужно смотреть в настройках модема?
<arinov> это роутер
<arinov> подключаешься туда через ethernet
<arinov> и настраиваешь его
<DenSpirit> arinov: понял. конкретно искать что-либо про таблицы перенаправления?
<Silver231> Alagos Host gate not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Alagos> Silver231: у тебя в сети дхцп поднято?
<Silver231> Alagos Да
<Alagos> Silver231: странно. ты название компа правильно ввел? Что ты вводил вообще?
<arinov> DenSpirit: я не помню как называется раздел, сто лет не залазил, либо NAT либо Port Forwarding
<arinov> там где-то были таблицы перенаправления, они же пригодятся когда dyndns настраивать будешь
<Silver231> host gate   - его в сети то я вижу, там пропускная система стоит - вот туда и хочу через radmin добраться
<DenSpirit> arinov: входящие подключения на модем будут перенаправляться ко мне по айпи или как в теории?
<arinov> там таблица типовая, АДРЕС, ПОРТ, АДРЕС, ПОРТ
<Silver231> DenSpirit у меня полная инсрукция есть я её по частям собрал - от настройки dyndns - могу тебе дать
<arinov> Silver231: ему тот кусок где 80 перенаправляется в подсеть
<Silver231> у меня zyxel правда модем - я не смотрел как в других - сейчас ссылку дам
<DenSpirit> Silver231: онегаай
<DenSpirit> Silver231: дай. только как?
<Silver231> сейчас найду
<DenSpirit> arinov: адрес-порт то есть входящее соединение по определенному порту перенаправляется на определенный адрес?я просто только теоретически пока могу
<Silver231> DenSpirit http://zyxel.ru/content/support/knowledgebase/KB-1421
<DenSpirit> мой ZyXel Prestige 660HW-T1
<DenSpirit> Silver231: не имею возможности посмотреть, ссылку сохранил
<aleksei> всем привет
<Silver231> хелоу
<Silver231> DenSpirit я думаю у них не очень настройка отличается
<Mavron> осталось 23 минуты на работе тусоваться, начальство нет, но блин и магазинов нет... так бы пивка сегодня охото
 * arinov на работе еще 80 минут тусоваться, работы на 240 минут еще
 * arinov под энергетиками сидит и дергает ногой
<Mavron> не повезло же однако...
<arinov> то сисадмин, а то разраб
<Mavron> народ, может не в тему, но все же как вы оцените arch linux ? Интересует: сложность установки, количество манов, и свежесть репов ? И в целом система легкая ?
<skai> @voice Mavron
<skai> Mavron: нууу судя по тебе - арчефаны не умеют читть
<skai> *читать
<Mavron> в смысле ? Я тут то причем, интересуюсь просто... С линуксом еще на вы общаюсь.
<DenSpirit> после sshfs user@host:/rem_dir /mnt/rem_disk в папке /mnt вместо папки rem_disk появляется файл с mime-типом application/octet-stream
<DenSpirit> что с этим делать?
<thefa11> hi all
<thefa11> пипл есть кто живой?
<Mavron> есть
<thefa11> у меня тут проблемка у меня центр приложений убунтовский говорит что сети нету) а она есть
<thefa11> с чем это может быть связано?
 * arinov мертвый
<Mavron> а с чего ты решил, что она есть ?
<thefa11> а как я по вашему тут сижу?)
<Mavron> может с телефона или с другого компа
<Mavron> ))
<thefa11> нет с тогоже)
<arinov> thefa11: у тебя файрвол на 80ый порт?
<Mavron> он тебе прям говорит что нет интернета ?
<arinov> у меня например на работе без идентификации нельзя юзать 80ый порт
<thefa11> to arinov я фаер не ставил раньше всё ок было
<arinov> thefa11: на пасторг сообщения центра приложений
<AndreX> thefa11, use apt
<Mavron> thefa11: через терминал попробуй
<thefa11> "Проверьте интернет-соединение."
<Mavron> хотя какая разница, проверь в браузере открывается все нормально ?
<thefa11> всё ок
<thefa11> с браузером и айськой
<Mavron> проксей не пользуешься?
<thefa11> неа
<AndreX> thefa11 cat /etc/apt/sourece.list на пасту
<thefa11> [13:51] <arinov> thefa11: на пасторг сообщения центра приложений - не очень понял что нужно сделать
<Mavron> через терминал попробуй sudo apt-get update
<arinov> thefa11: у тебя репы стандартные подключены или есть дополнительные?
<AndreX> !paste > thefa11
<ubuntuhelp> thefa11, please see my private message
<thefa11> хз что за репы)
<thefa11> [13:53] <+Mavron> через терминал попробуй sudo apt-get update - что то скачалось
<Mavron> thefa11: теперь пробуй через центр приложений
<thefa11> всё пашет спс
<AndreX> xD
<thefa11> магия
<Mavron> ну вот видишь как все быват )
<thefa11> хорошо у вас тут быстро откликаються)
<Mavron> да я сам тут первый день ))
<thefa11> нуна будит норм ирк клиент поставить себе а то браузерный меня вымораживает)
<AndreX> weechat
<AndreX> ставь
<Mavron> ладно народ работа занчелась, поеду к себе в деревню, зайду в родной сбер, где раньше работал и там отмечу сегодня проф. праздник!!! С праздником товарищи !!!!
<AndreX> !weechat > thefa11
<ubuntuhelp> thefa11, please see my private message
<thefa11> поставлю спасибо
<hobagos> можно ли в терминале временно убрать все до знака "$" ?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<User392[web]> Все приветствую. Народ ну может быть кто знает решение такой проблемы. Пытался установить bodhilinux ( на основе убунту 10.04 с рабочим столом е17), но только в конце появилось сообщение об ошибке при установке grab. Выбор друго раздела не помог. 
<User392[web]> Друго раздела для установки Grab
<AndreX> hobagos,  echo PS1='$' вроде
<XuMuK> sh
<shenmue> XuMuK, меня на г+ разбанили =)
<hobagos> XuMuK: благодарю
<XuMuK> shenmue, а тебя там банили?)
<shenmue> да
<XuMuK> hobagos, незачто)
<User392[web]> Пытался установить bodhilinux ( на основе убунту 10.04 с рабочим столом е17), но только в конце появилось сообщение об ошибке при установке grab. В чем по вашему проблема - в установочном диске или что-то еще?
<XuMuK> shenmue, эт за что ет?)
<AndreX> а меня туда не пускают, -бояться)
<shenmue> за ник вместо именни
<AndreX> гон
<AndreX> сккоро обну букву перепутаеш и забанят
<AndreX> -к
<shenmue> User392[web] http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery ставь граб по первой инструкции
<User392[web]> <shenmue> спасибо, уже не впервый раз выручаешь. Буду пробовать.
<XuMuK> User392[web], походу ты указал раздел для установки груба, а этого делать не надо, надо ставить на весь диск...
<shenmue> там же убунту
<shenmue> она сам дисск выбирает а не раздел
<Silver23> bodhilinux прикольные минимальные требования )
<XuMuK> shenmue, если явно не указать обратное... с чего бы тада ошибке появицо?
<shenmue> да в чем угодно
<shenmue> от скачанного кривого образа до кривого установшика
<shenmue> кстати бодхи так себе. недавно обсуждали
<AndreX> ну мы какбе не отвечам за глюки всяких бэд хе
<User392[web]> <shenmue> извиняюсь не присутствовал при обсуждении бодхи. В двух словах скажи - стоит или не стоит вообще с ним замарачиваться?
<shenmue> да по желанию
<shenmue> на е17 надо все равно посмотреть
<User392[web]> <shenmue> тебя понял, посмотрю.
<shenmue> но е17 не допилена. да и по моему ее никто не переводил.
<HACTEHbKA> Привет. Подскажите программку для записи видео с рабочего стола. То есть мне нужна программка для создания видеомануалов. Под виндой есть такая, вот наподобии этой http://www.bbsoftware.co.uk/bbflashback.aspx мне надо для убунту
<User392[web]> <shenmue> а сам ты я так понял е17 не пробовал?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> меня гном и опенбокс устраивает
<User392[web]> <shenmue> извини я просто недавно в убунту. А опенбокс -это что, тоже рабочий стол?
<shenmue> оконный менеджер
<shenmue> больше ничего. дальше сам выбираешь панель если нужна, проги иконки и так далее
<User392[web]> <shenmue> но через него тоже все программы запускаются да? Просто больше настроек можно сделать под себя?
<User392[web]> я имею ввиду во внешнем виде
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> правда почти все делается через конфиги
<shenmue> без всеких графических утилит
<User392[web]> <shenmue> тогда я пожалуй его пока не потяну
<AndreX> HACTEHbKA, http://goo.gl/G1NgL
<Silver23> подскажите у freeNX скорость лучше чем у например Teamviewer?
<HACTEHbKA> <AndreX> спасибо =*
<skai> HACTEHbKA: а почему ты больше не снимаешься со стасом?
<HACTEHbKA> Что с кем я не делаю???? Ты наверное путаешь меня с кемто...
<just_> привет всем. подскажите с принт-сервером на убунте. можно ли сделать так как на тонких клиентах thinstation - типа расшаривать usb порты?
<just_> что бы по сетке вендой при конекте можно было указать порт tcp/ip и прописать ип и порт. типа 192.168.1.1:9100
<just_> или какой то софт типа thinprinta  который пробраывает по рдп принтер и на терминальный сервер не ставятся дрова на каждый принтер
<Alagos> кто то пользуется tcpdump-ом?
<just_> смысл в том что есть терминальный сервак и на него будут конектится убунту-юзеры. цель печать что бы не напрягать спулер терминального сервера
<Alagos> Это в смысле что бы печать прямо на принтер подаватЬ?
<just_> ага
<just_> ну у меня на терминале 70 пользователей. из них человек 20 будут с убунты. надо как то обезапасить вылет спулера ибо печати много
<Alagos> Если найдешь такое - кинь в личку обязательно!
<just_> кроме того я хз как проходит печать в линуксе - thinprint сжимает то что печатает и печать летает...
<[koshka]> с праздником ребятки
<[Raiden]> спс
<dmay> админы всего лишь обслуживающий персонал. это как день уборщиц отмечать же :3
<[koshka]> здравствуй, dmay ))))
<skai> dmay: не чувак.за такие вбросы я тя на неделю забаню.на этой теме ты холивар не устроишь
<dmay> skai: ну подожди, пока хоть кто нить хоть чего нить отпишет. и это не вброс, в данном случае это эксперимент 8)
<skai> dmay: социальные эксперименты на #calculate-ru проводи
<dmay> а там есть жизнь?
<skai> есть:)
<dmay> ой да ладна... жизнь там только если из пробирки :3
<skai> зайди на #ubuntu
<skai> и по буржуйски их
<dmay> там народу слишком дофига, не факт что кто-то внимание обратит. а тут сразу вот, прикормленные опы набежали :3
<artus> @kick dmay а ты испугался и убежал
<dmay> :Р
<HACTEHbKA> <skai> ты так и не ответил =)
<[Raiden]> паразиты http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31338
<[Raiden]> во всех смыслах )
<skai> [Raiden]: я понял:)ты подключил себе рсс и решил делиться с нами радостью:)
<[Raiden]> 5 бесплатных гигов в убунту оне уже баян?
<[Raiden]> вместо двух
<artus> оно не нужно просто)
<[Raiden]> 5 интересней чем2 , можно сделать бекап чего-нить ценного. И там можно ещё оложить файл что бы передать кому-нить
<artus> вот если б 50, толда интереснее) а так не айс)
<[Raiden]> ну 5 гораздо интересней чем 2
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для кедоводов http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15
<[Raiden]> ой, кажется плохое руководство
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuone.com/p/mLT/
<[Raiden]> кажет картинку?
<dmay> фирефокс, пет шоп бойс, стар трек... да вы, батенька, небыдло? XD
<[Raiden]> Незнаю. Я какой есть
<[Raiden]> музыку из 80-х вообще сильно люблю, включая пет шоп бойс
<[Raiden]> независимо от вашей классификации
<portos1> Всем админам и не админам привет и с праздником
<portos1> ну и по традиции вопрос)
<portos1> ngnix выдает вот такую ошибку:
<portos1> Restarting nginx: nginx: [emerg] the size 31457280 of shared memory zone "cache" conflicts with already declared size 0 in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/000-mysite.com:36
<artus> portos1, и по традиции, тебе на канал nginx )
<portos1> )))
<portos1> там на англицком гутарят
<artus> а ты их на русском озадачь)
<only_you> всем привет. как с поддержкой ssd в линуксах?
<artus> only_you, а что не так с ssd в линуксах?
<only_you> та хз, потому и српашиваю
<only_you> трим поддерживает?)
<artus> погугли)
<Margar> Всем привет!=)
<Margar>  Помогите настроить видеокарту.... GTX460...
<Margar> хочу запустить игру БернАут Парадайс но она жутко тормозит
<Margar> ввожу в консоли glxgears появляются шестеренки и они жутко тормозят
<artus> sgfxi и ставь дрова )
<Margar> но (!) в консоли выводит 9000fps
<artus> выруби компиз
<Margar> дрова я скачивал с оф сайта
<Margar> выключение компиза ни чем не помогает
<dmay> Margar: в стране заводы стоят, а он в гамы гамает! Марш работать!
<Margar> xD только вернулся с работы))
<dmay> значит пообщайся с детьми. нечего им без родителей расти
<Margar> sgfxi еже не пробывал... посмотрю что ето и попробую, может поможет...
<artus> Margar, оно дрова ставит с оффсайта, выпиливая все что мешаем их нормальной работе)
<Margar> у меня нет детей, мне 19=)
<dmay> в стране демографический спад, а он в гамы гамает! будь мужиком, иди исправь ситуацию! XD
<Margar> каким образом?)
<dmay> эм. а в школе на уроке биологии не рассказали? оО
<Margar> не люблю биологию=(
<dmay> зрязрязря.... там иногда много интересного рассказывают
<dmay> ну да ничего, в инете на эту тему всё равно полно наглядных пособий :3
<Margar> после установки с помощью sgfxi отпишусь...
<Alagos> Парни, кто какой сетевой монитор юзает?
<Alagos> Нужно что бы он логи писал
<Alagos> И что бы было видно кто куда ходил
<Alagos> Смотрю тему на ubuntu.ru... Хотелось бы что то типа того что есть в керио
<artus> Alagos, заварачиваеш всех в сквид и все)
<artus> а там уже кто , куда и сколько раз
<dmay> Alagos: или ещё проще - возвращаешься на оффтопик и юзаешь керио, ага
<Alagos> Я не уверен что нужна прокся, и велосипед изобретать тоже не хочется
<Alagos> Не, керио юзает мой сотрудник, виндоадмин..
<Alagos> просто он ничего кроме керио настроить не может...
<Alagos> Я вот думаю над тем как iptables привязать к вебу...
<Alagos> Что бы штатные средства использовать
<dmay> сотруднику волшебного пенделя за лень
<Alagos> Ну или tcpdump постоянно логировать....
<dmay> так тебе веб или вообще всё?
<Alagos> Мне нужна статистика, но не в текущий момент, а что бы в логи писалась
<dmay> если только веб, то вон, про сквид уже сказали
<dmay> а то у сквида логов нет )
<Alagos> Ну и что бы можно было понять, кто грузит канал на данный момент, и кто где сидел целый день
<dmay> можно, всё можно... только надо будет какую нить генерялку/смотрелку логов повнятней
<artus> Alagos, что значит не нужня прокся если тебе надо смотреть кто куда и если че резать
<artus> Alagos, она то какраз нужна )
<Alagos> Ну вот я и присматриваюсь
<Alagos> пока что tcpdump, iftop, tcptrack нравяться... Но в таких логах чёрт ногу сломает...
<[v-8]_jupiter> ПРивет всем. Кто использует ispmanager pro Подскажите как там работает системный аккаутинг. ОН считает за день или месяц?
<Alagos> [v-8]_jupiter: а при чем здесь убунту?
<Alagos> [v-8]_jupiter: у isp есть своя техподдержка, вот там можешь и спросить, они тебе с радостью ответят на любой вопрос очень быстро
<[v-8]_jupiter> Alagos: я никого не заставляю мне здесь отвичать. Те кто знает подскажут.
<Alagos> [v-8]_jupiter: отвЕчать. Это канал ubuntu-ru, если ты еще не понял
<Alagos> Я решаю чем сеть мониторить, и тут ты со своим ISP...
<Alagos> :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> если по теме не можешь ответить то просто не пиши ничего)
<Alagos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Alagos> )
<_GerarD_> Всем привет
<_GerarD_> Не подскажите, можно ли как нибудь поправить кодировку Joomla после kickstart'а??
<artus> так, причем тут джумла?
<artus> причем тут isp
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, пни инка, если он есть
<just_> где в убунту включить cups-lpd?
<Margar> после установки дров с помощью sgfxi ничего не изнеминось=(
<chelaxe> ку
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> или что там у тебя
<[Raiden]> ку
<Margar> нвидиа
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Margar> сначала я устанавлив так как предложил мне ubuntuhelp
<[Raiden]> вот ещё вариант
<[Raiden]> Margar: а что не получилось по убунтухелпу?
<[Raiden]> ну кроме того что не пакетами ставить не очень хорошо для обновления )
<Margar> все установилось но как я раньше писал игры очень сильно тормозят
<Margar> и glxgears тоже
<Margar> хотя fps 9000
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render , glxinfo |grep OpenGL и /var/log/Xorg.0.log покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> и какая видеокарта
<[Raiden]> 9000 frames или fps?
<Margar> fps
<Margar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654521/
<[Raiden]> да вроде нормально всё
<Alagos> Кто то пробовал ставить программные маршрутизаторы? Типа zential?
<Alagos> zentyal
<Margar> попробую переустановить ОС, может поможет, спасибо за помощь=)
<Alagos> Margar: а ты дрова на видео нормальные поставил?
<Margar> конешно нормальные)
<Margar> с офф сайта
<artus> Alagos, оно работаеть, ток загадочное )
<Alagos> artus: zentyal? ^^
<artus> Alagos, но в принципе вопросов таких уж особых не вызывает)
<artus> угу
<Alagos> Я вот думаю... Юзать его, или может все таки самому собрать то что нужно...
<artus> Alagos, ну пощупать пощупай
<Alagos> Но я не могу определиться даже с тем как трафик просматривать, блочить, шейпить... А тут уже готовое
<artus> Alagos, вобщем впнкой от него пользоватцо удобно) жмакнул кнопочку, получил сертификат)
<Pavia> Как в линуксе создать iso образ?
<Pavia> Вернее чем?
<[Raiden]> mkisofs , графическое не помню, но чего-то было
<shenmue> бразеро
<shenmue> хотя смотря исошник чего
<[Raiden]> мастер http://img15.nnm.ru/3/f/d/2/8/c20d3bfe642f70c187b6749c8ac.gif )
<chelaxe> слушайте где мышь найти в убунте?
<User228[web]> юди, помогите плиз. на кубунте при настройке DSL инета, прописываю логин пароль, и DNS сервера далее жму сохранить. но кубунту не задействовывает это соединение, подскажите куда нажать или что надо сделать?
<chelaxe> /dev/mouse нет ее там
<chelaxe> ставил усб мышь и тачпад
<chelaxe> где бы их найти?
<User228[web]> или тут только по убунте помогают?
<User228[web]> ау
<shenmue> да да?
<User228[web]> люди, помогите плиз. на кубунте при настройке DSL инета, прописываю логин пароль, и DNS сервера далее жму сохранить. но кубунту не задействовывает это соединение, подскажите куда нажать или что надо сделать?
<User228[web]> ну хоть что нибудь подскажите.
<shenmue> я не могу. не умею через гуи инет настраивать
<User228[web]> а как не через гуи adsl настраивать?
<User228[web]> я на linux-ах первый день в жизни
<shenmue> тебе самое просто это гугол щас. во первых мануалов полно. во вторых знаний набершся
<Margar> а что за модем?(фирма)
<User228[web]> D-link  2500u/bru/d
<User228[web]> но он в режиме моста так как я не добился от него режима роутера
<chelaxe> ну что кто нить знает где мышка или тоучпад в линухе?
<amgarching> chelaxe: /dev/psaux ?
<User228[web]> вроде в система- администрирование.. там гдето было лимо про мышку либо про тачпад
<Margar> User228[web] http://bigus.ru/nastroyka_d-link_2500U_v_rejime_routera.html
<Margar> настраивай в режиме моста=)
<Margar> тьфу
<Margar> роутера
<User228[web]> '' маленькая проблема,я уже пробывал в режим роутера, и я не могу зайти на модем..
<Margar> модем сам будет подключатся к инету
<Margar> всмысле?
<User228[web]> ну в прямом через веббраузер в можем хайти не могу
<only_you> http://itc.ua/news/issledovanie_iq_polzovatelej_raznyh_brauzerov_sushhestvenno_otlichaetsya_54783?s=6651d14bda7deca951bb7e59c7e06119
<only_you> :D
<Lorgus> привет страна... всех с праздником
<Margar> ты веть на 192.168.1.1 переходишь?
<chelaxe> amgarching: чет не оно
<chelaxe> хотя в нете пишут что он
<User228[web]> да туда но ничего не происходит (пардон отошёл на 15 минут)_
<chelaxe> хм
<Margar> тогда попробуй сбросить настройки модема и сного зайти
<just_> как открыть 515 порт ubuntu?
<chelaxe> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<chelaxe> дальше гугл
<artus> just_, ты его закрывал чтоб открывать?
<just_> нет
<artus> just_, ну дык
<artus> just_, в бубунте если че по дефолту все открыто
<just_> netstat -ltun | grep ':515' ничего не показывает
<artus> just_, а что должно показать? )
<just_> например tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<artus> just_, ну дык наверно никто и не слушает у тебя 515 порт)
<just_> а должен слушать cups...
<just_> сволочь он...
<artus> sudo netstat -ltunp
<artus> и смотри кто слушает
<artus> just_, разница между должен и слушает большая)
<just_> так в том то и дело что никто не слушает... мож он закрыт...
<artus> вот жеш какой ты нудный)
<just_> 515 порт для капса это для lpd печати
<artus> sudo iptables -L
<stolzus> listen to you port... it is only for you...
<stolzus> вечер добрый
<just_> может подскажете где в убунте разрешить явно cups-lpd?  в гугле пишут но в убунте не нахожу этого
<just_> капс 1.4.6
<just_> sudo iptables -L
<just_> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<just_> target     prot opt source               destination
<just_> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<just_> target     prot opt source               destination
<just_> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<just_> target     prot opt source               destination
<artus> @voice just_
<artus> just_, не флуди
<artus> /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd на пасту показывай
<just_> нету xinetd.d в папке /etc
<artus> ну find в руки и ищи )
<artus> и показывай)
<artus> find /etc -iname cups-lpd
<artus> и покажи  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<artus> just_,  и вообще на http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2674183
<just_> find /etc -iname cups-lpd нету ничего
<artus> locate cups-lpd что говорит ?
<just_> http://fpaste.org/CwU1/ - это /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<artus> just_, ты вообще демона поднимал cups-lpd ?
<just_> locate cups-lpd  говорит /usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-lpd
<artus> ну праельно
<just_> а что бы его запустить что надо сделать?
<artus> just_, я те ссылко дал на ман, вперед читать
<ejina> test тест
<chelaxe> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Margar> как отключить компиз?)
<Margar> в Ubuntu 11.04
<hobagos> если ты в гноме то отключи эффекты наверно)
<artus> а если не в гноме то сам виноват)
<ejina> Привет! Всех админов с праздником!!!
<chelaxe> и тя
<Margar> в том и дело что в настройках рабочего стола этого пункта нету)
<artus> внешний вид
<artus> вроде так обзывалось
<Margar> да
<Margar> но там только вкладки тема, фон и шрифт
<ejina> подскажите по обновлениям. вот я проверяю и устанавливаю обновления с помощью аптитьюда. (как слово то написать? с ь или без)). так вот. а менеджер обновлений перевел на проверку раз в неделю. и такое ощущение, что данные у апта и мен. обновл. разные. систем
<ejina> а обновлена, а раз в неделю вылазит этот менеджер обновлений и опять хочет проверять. как это можно решить? ubuntu 10.04.2
<go8765> пропали несохранённые заметки в notecase - 'nj gjghjdbvvj ?
<go8765> *это поправимо ?
<artus> go8765, не поняль, тебя кто из бани выпускал )
<go8765> artus: кстати - давай выпускай :)
<Amblnb> Вэб чат никого не держит )
<artus> go8765, могу только продлить парные процедуры)
<go8765> artus:  ну тогда не задавай глупых вопросов :)
<go8765> а чё про нотэкэйс ?
<go8765> никто не знает ?
<go8765> [Raiden]:  не знаешь случайно ?
<go8765> artus: вэб интерфейс видитиле :)
<artus> go8765, ну он если че тоже прицельно гаситцо)
<go8765> artus: дык никто и не спорит :)
<just_> artus, всё сделал по ману. xinetd поставил и в его конфиге прописал строчку по ману капса. вопрос, как проверить работоспособность?
<hobagos> как переустановить пакет?
<[Raiden]> apt-get  install --reinstall name
<hobagos> спасибо, пришлось синаптик запускать
<[Raiden]> собрали http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<go8765> hobagos: это мне было ?
<go8765> hobagos: сори. не тебе написал
<go8765> [Raiden]: это мне было ?
<[Raiden]> нет
<go8765> [Raiden]:  а про нотэкэйс не знаешь ?
<[Raiden]> я от него отказался в пользу черри
<[Raiden]> ничего незнаю )
<go8765> [Raiden]: а я наоборот
<go8765> от чери в пользу нотэкэйс
<go8765> [Raiden]:  ты бесплатной пользовался ?
<[Raiden]> да, и она не развивается
<just_> как посадить локальный принтер подключенный через юсб на lpd?
<go8765> [Raiden]: это ты из блога разработчика взял ? :)
<[Raiden]> все вопросы не ко мне, я занят
<[Raiden]> и из блога и верся в репах
<go8765> [Raiden]:  ладно:) потом освободишься я тебе чё-то покажу :)
<[Raiden]> да я помню ты писал что ест ькакая-то версия
<[Raiden]> уже поздно
<go8765> [Raiden]: читай большими красными буквами что написано :) http://notecase.sourceforge.net/
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> у меян сдох Zalman VE-200
<artus> O_o
<[Raiden]> Latest version     1.9.8
<[Raiden]> Release date     2008-12-09
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, зачем?
<go8765> [Raiden]: и там же ссылка на http://www.virtual-sky.com/ notecase pro ^)
<[Raiden]> advanced - commercial version
<go8765> [Raiden]: ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну просто сдох
<go8765> [Raiden]: за деньги или лайт версию с урезанным функционалом :)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: диски, подключенные через него не читаются нормально, каждые 5 секунд монтируются-отмонтируются
<[Raiden]> go8765: мне не нужно не комерциал ни адванцед
<go8765> [Raiden]:  жена разработчика черитри кстати из украины :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: go8765 народ, вы чего
<inkvizitor68sl> OutWiki
<[Raiden]> вки мне тоже не нужно
<[Raiden]> я вообще ничего не просил. Меня радует моё решение. Ещё вопросы есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вы тут про notecase начали
<inkvizitor68sl> а ввообще имагз рулит
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: это я прото спрашивал: у меня несохранённые данный пропали в ней. спрашивал - как вернуть...
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<inkvizitor68sl> они же несохраненные
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: что за emaks ?
<inkvizitor68sl> emacs
<inkvizitor68sl> emacs org-mode
<licwin> прет ... кто уже ставил kde 4.7?? как оно? рус. язык еще не появился?
<go8765> [Raiden]: найди себя :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/09/%23ubuntu-ru.html :)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ну у меня автосохранения каждые 5 минут стояло ...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: чувствую что это что-то консольное :)
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: необязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> есть gtk морда
<go8765> а куда деваются полученный через блютуз файлы ?
<licwin> )
<|Amblnb|> Когда же эта жара кончится, роутер уже заманал в ребут уходит (((
<|Amblnb|> go8765: В корзину принятых файлов )
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: когда новый купишь
<|Amblnb|> inkvizitor68sl: С вентиляторами не продают (
<go8765> |Amblnb|: нифига :) в папку - обедоступные :) уже нашол
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: как это не продают?
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2011/04/28/cnews/562949980163181
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: http://neogadget.ru/kuler-dlya-routera/
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: ну и про атомы не забываем =)
<go8765> |Amblnb|: вентилятор сомостоятельно прикручивают :)
<markmx> приветствую, инетересует вопрос - ставится ли кьют на сервак в консоли, если да то как?
<novns> кьют?
<inkvizitor68sl> кьют?
<novns> qt?
<markmx> Qt
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> круто сказано
<markmx> ну да.. .читается же как кьют =)
<novns> ставится, на здоровье
<markmx> как? apt-get install qt4?
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: а что тебе из qt надо то?
<inkvizitor68sl> и на кой черт?
<markmx> сеть, xml, регулярки
<novns> markmx, apt-cache search qt
<novns> и там будет видно, какие есть пакеты
<markmx> просто набросал простенькую чекалку ссылок
<markmx> она тянет за собой либы но нада бы поставить а не перебрасывать ато не кошерно
<novns> а простенькую чекалку ссылок надо писать на перле или питоне
<inkvizitor68sl> ну либы ставь
<markmx> нет уж =) никаких скриптовых изыгов
<markmx> вот либы...
<inkvizitor68sl> а чекалку ссылок - действительно пиши на питоне\перле\баше
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: ты кого скриптовым языком обозвал?
<markmx> питона перла и баш =)
<inkvizitor68sl> можно я его по лицу ?
<novns> с++ - плохой язык для простых задач
<markmx> это вы еще чекалку прсото не видели =)
<novns> он и для сложный плохой
<inkvizitor68sl> простите, а на чём ты эту чекалку написал ?
<markmx> там и мускул и чекалка и переливалка
<novns> *сложных
<markmx> c++ Qt
<inkvizitor68sl> мды...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ставь либы, проблем нет
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тут ФФ на сервере без иксов крутится и ничего
<novns> иксы - это сетевой протокол
<markmx> libqt4-core я так понимаю ее
<novns> markmx, вот только лучше ещё поставить девелоперские пакеты
<novns> и пересобрать
<markmx> и пропатчить
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<novns> qt не соблюдает бинарную совместимость
<markmx> ну мона влупить qt-sdk
<inkvizitor68sl> иксы - протокол?
<novns> они могут ломать abi без смены версии
<inkvizitor68sl> мейби все же правильнее "в X.org есть протокол, обеспечивающий работу X по сети"?
<|Amblnb|> inkvizitor68sl: Прикольная штука, но всерху дырок у меня нету
<novns> inkvizitor68sl, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System_core_protocol
<novns> это протокол, обеспечивающий работу X, как по сети так и без всякой сети
<novns> у иксов клиент-сервеная архитектура
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кто пишет вики...
<novns> *клиент-серверная
<|Amblnb|> go8765: Ну да купить вентилятор или 2 на 20 мм и запитать от входи в роут )
<novns> собственно, зачем всякий wayland сейчас изобретают
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: хочешь дам офигеннейший совет) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> jq
<novns> чтоб избавиться от сетевых фишек иксов в пределах одного компьютера
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|:
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6001509&hid=818965&show-uid=076205213119620391
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: купи такую штуку и прицепи к греющимся элементам
<inkvizitor68sl> они у меня i7 без звука охлаждают =)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: промахнулся
<|Amblnb|> Так тогда его стоит вскрыть, но он пока что на гарантии
<go8765> О :)
<inkvizitor68sl> |Amblnb|: ну выкинь тогда -)
<inkvizitor68sl> и купи dlink 825
<|Amblnb|> Это не АДСЛ роутер ))
<|Amblnb|> Тогда уж лучше на Киевстар уйти )
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> lenovo ideacentre действительно крутая штука
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё б в него вторую сетевуху
<baronos> кто нить раздавал интернет на андрод телефон с убунту через usb??
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos: а что там раздавать?
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos: сеть между ними поднял? телефон с ноута пингуется?
<baronos> щас посмотрю
<baronos> inkvizitor68sl: пинг идет на него вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos: http://debian.pro/249
<inkvizitor68sl> способ прописать дефолтгейтвеем ноут на телефоне найдешь, думаю
<licwin> посоветуйте грулю на линус)?
<licwin> время убить)
<just_> есть подключенный принтер hp-1020 подключенный к убунте и локально печатающий. как к нему подключится через lpd. в настройках подключения локального принтера надо что то менять?
<inkvizitor68sl> licwin: urban terror
<stolzus> licwin: nethack
<inkvizitor68sl> just_: зачем lpd?
<inkvizitor68sl> just_: ipp://hostname:631/printername
<licwin> спс) заценим)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и CUPS в сеть расшарить, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> licwin: если много времени убить - то regnum online
<just_> есть мнение что через lpd спулер терминального сервака не так вешаться будет ъ
<licwin>  таки  до WOW недалеко)
<inkvizitor68sl> licwin: далеко, регнум - слешер, в бою - адреналин
<inkvizitor68sl> licwin: типичное поведение варвара - подбежать, стукнуть, отбежать, побегать вокруг, стукнуть ещё раз
<inkvizitor68sl> мой варвар убивал всех с 2х ударов
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, удары были раз в 4.1 сек
<licwin> лол)) посмотрю что за оно)
<inkvizitor68sl> короче не стоишь на месте, как мудак и не наблюдаешь мирно, когда скиллы перезарядятся
<licwin> если честно) в плане стратегий есть что толковое на линуксе?
<licwin> а то в гуглся всего хватает
<licwin> гугле*
<licwin> а что толкое хз(
<licwin> толковое*
<licwin> пля... ебаная клава... ошибок ппц(
<go8765> licwin: пока :)
<licwin> ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice licwin
<licwin> ем?
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<licwin> ну можно и на первый раз простить))
<go8765> licwin: повезло :) мне бан за попроще вчера выписали :)
<licwin> хах))
<licwin> ай.. пашел я на клаву наклейки клеить... а то точно забанят))
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> повеселите меня
<Escsun> Привет всем
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: ку
<go8765> что бы мониторить я нашёл, а что-бы ограничивать ?
<go8765> никто аналог нетлимитера для убунты не знает ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: iptables ?
<inkvizitor68sl>    --cmd-owner name
<inkvizitor68sl>               Matches if the packet was created by a process with the given command name.  (this option is present only if iptables was compiled under a kernel supporting this
<inkvizitor68sl>               feature)
<Escsun> ๏̯͡๏
<inkvizitor68sl> Escsun: чего пялишься7
 * jillsmitt привалил с парка атракционов
 * jillsmitt шатает
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<ydz> Подскажите, как в KDE4 забиндить среднюю кнопку мышки чтобы когда кликаешь по рабочему столу появлялась заметка?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: этот ответ меня не радует :) пока до апитэйбэлсов не дошёл ещё...
<[Raiden]> ydz: не думаю что можно. Доступные действия для мышки на столе есть в настройках стола.
<[Raiden]> правда есть ещё глобальные хоткеи, если только через них команду навесить
<go8765> [Raiden]: а keepnote как не знаешь ?
<[Raiden]> будут идеи - скажу.
 * [Raiden] только что обновился до 4.7
<[Raiden]> go8765: посмотри плазмойд "оставить заметку" , может сойдет вместо клика.
<[Raiden]> он работае тс knotes
<[Raiden]> а мне хватает 1 листка, там уже месяц висит : пора бекапиться
<[Raiden]> :)
<go8765> [Raiden]: гы http://paste.ubuntu.com/654694/
<go8765> [Raiden]: это было 2 месяца назад :)
<go8765> [Raiden]: я так и не понял про keepnote...
<[Raiden]> glxgears под новым квином повеселей крутится.
<[Raiden]> go8765: я не юзал
<go8765> [Raiden]: теперь поял :)
<go8765> *н
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: где найти этот OutWiki ?
<licwin> чет у вас скучно тут)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: нашёл в твоём же исполнении в логах :)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: оно случайно не прожорливое ?
<go8765>  этим никто не пользовался ? http://www.incollector.devnull.pl/downloads.php
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> как то по другому оно называется
<[Raiden]> http://blip.tv/mgraesslin/kwin-gles-4605930 на nouveau
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> чото потерял
<just_> а никто не компилил ppd файлы? с чего начать?
<just_> ман прочитал, вопрос только один, что за файл *.drv. где его брать,
<inkvizitor68sl> хацу спать
<inkvizitor68sl> щит
<stasdizzi> всем привет!
<hobagos> а можно узнать  какие файлы у пакета?
<stasdizzi> что то с gwibber происходит
<hobagos> то есть куда он что установил)
<stasdizzi> не запускается gui
<[Raiden]> в синаптике видно или dpkg -L package_name
<dmitriywithers> всем привет, народ. зашел дабы спросить и вообще за консультацией...
<dmay> dmitriywithers: что сломал?
<dmitriywithers> винду)))))) :D
<dmay> кулхацкер? или блондинко? чего там ломать то?
<dmitriywithers> ладн, пошутили и хватит))) короч, хочу попробовать дебиан, но нифига не пойму что из этого качать: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/bt-dvd/
<dmay> качай 11.10 альфу
<dmay> лол, срез дебиана уже до 8 ДВДшек распух?
<dmitriywithers> нееееееее... десятки куда лучше да и стабильней по мне так...
<dmitriywithers> таки что мне из этого качать то?)))
<only_you> dmitriywithers: debian-6.0.2.1-i386-DVD-1.iso.torrent
<dmitriywithers> о,спс))) чего и добивался))
<only_you> всегда пжлст
<dmitriywithers> потом еще с настройкой вайна поможешь? думаю что часика так через 2 с половиной - 3 =)
<dmitriywithers> прост графика у меня страдает там до ужаса...
<dmitriywithers> да и шрифты тоже...
<dmay> [очевидное замечание что лучший вайн это оффтопик, оскорбления пользователей вайна, предложение поставить 7ку]
<dmitriywithers> блин... да не хочу я видеть у себя на харде винду... не ставить же ее ради одной игры?
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а он в игрушки играется. ещё и на вайне...
<dmitriywithers> так, ладно... чую бестолку... всм удачи...
<dmitriywithers> я нормально попросил помоши, а тут...
<dmay> конечно, вайн он всегда бестолку
<only_you> dmitriywithers: что в вайн думаешь ставить?
<dmay> dmitriywithers: ничего личного, просто классовая ненависть к недосвичерам, не способным избавиться от виндового софта :3
<dmitriywithers> онли, да одну онлайновскую
<only_you> нейм ее
<dmitriywithers> Теос
<only_you> раньше ствил?
<dmitriywithers> типа того, но графики наполовину нет... со шрифтами проблема... короч, скрин дать? сам посмотришь
<only_you> кидай
<dmitriywithers> онли, короч вот что: http://itmages.ru/image/view/235171/003efd23
<only_you> что-то типа линейки?
<dmitriywithers> ну если по жанру то да
<only_you> моему другу помогало то ли отключение шейдеров или уменьшение разрешения
<only_you> и шрифті виндовіе поставь)
<Nor8>  Есть кто-нибудь, кто сорс игры в вайне запускает?
<dmitriywithers> а, и еще... есть ли разница между СД и ДВД? начал СД качать.
<only_you> на сд вроде только англ. локализация и софта меньше, емнип
<go8765> dmitriywithers: по идеи в дивиди просто больше программ и перевод может полнее, но это всё потом докачивается черз нет если сиди
<dmitriywithers> ясн... сча скачается посмотрим что там к чему... если еще и вайн поможете настроить то вообще буду благодарен всю жизнь)))
<jham> да уберите это грёбаный войс уже
<jham> dmitriywithers: всю жизнь?
<jham> _всю_?
<Nor8> jham: Шалят нервишки то? ;-)
<jham> Nor8: мне этот плюс глаза мозолит )
<Nor8>  Ну хорошо хоть плюс, а не минус 8-)
<just_> удалил из папки etc  папку ssh переустановил пакет, а папка ssh не появилась. как её вернуть?
<XuMuK> нтт
<XuMuK> никак
<dmay> взять ручки, лист бумаги и десять раз написать "я нокогда не буду удалять ничего, о чем не знаю, не делая бекапов"
<XuMuK> ручками...
<XuMuK> гг
<just_> ха ха
<dmay> я бы даже сказал бугага
<just_> я так и подумал...
<dmay> люди делятся на две категории - те кто ещё не делает бекапов и те кто теперь делают
<dmitriywithers> а, эт, народ... как в дебиан с кодеками?
<just_> это было сделано потому что при подключении по внешнему ипу ssh начал запрашивать какой то пароль
<dmay> как и вообще в линупсе. то есть так себе.
<just_> при том что я ничего не ставил
<just_> типа ssh user@82.52.2.57 и пишет password
<dmay> just_: велком ту линукс, зе ворлд оф сюрпрайзес :3
<dmay> а про написать, так ты всё таки напиши. полезно будет.
<just_> 3 раза пишешь не правильный и дальше предлагает авторизацию для пользователя
<just_> которую с правильным паролем не проходит
<DenSpirit> just_: удали попробуй полностью, с --purge
<just_> да
<just_> сначало apt-get remove ssh
<DenSpirit> apt-get remove ssh --purge
<DenSpirit> apt-get remove openssh-server --purge
<just_> потом f8 потом apt-get remove ssh --purge
<DenSpirit> f8?
<dmay> сектретное дзютсу?
<DenSpirit> я об этом тоже подумал
<DenSpirit> но для меня круче REISUB пока ничего нет
<just_> f8 было по папке ssh
<DenSpirit> just_ ну и не надо так делать. purge сам все сделает
<just_> а что за пароль оно могло требовать при попытке подключения?
<only_you> dmay: если в твоей уютной семерочке так уютно, то что тебя привело сюда?)
<DenSpirit> just_ ssh пользовался когда-нибудь?
<just_> да
<dmay> only_you: хинт: меня сюда превело гораздо раньше чем даже беточка семерочки вышла :3
<just_> в том то и дело что да...
<dmay> only_you: anyway, при чём тут это?
<only_you> та хз
<just_> конфиг ssh не трогал... уходя домой решил проверить подключение через внешний ип. с помощью freenx-server
<only_you> только и вижу как ті тут нашего няшного пингвина обсіраешь
<dmay> only_you: хохоль?
<only_you> нет
<only_you> dmay: кацап?
<dmay> just_: "с помощью" это как?
<dmay> only_you: обиделся?
<just_> через локальный ип подкл а через внешний не захотело. потом попробовал просто путти и тоже не пустило потом уже локально и увидел что какой то левый пароль
<just_> из под венды клиентом на внешний ип
<DenSpirit> just_  переставлять через purge пробовал?
<dmay> just_: а у тебя там на внешнем ИПе не кто нить другой, часом, отвечает? )
<dmay> роутер, например
<just_> ага. в виде pfsense на котором нат на 22 порт на мой ип
<just_> apt-get remove openssh-server --purge сделал
<just_> и apt-get remove ssh  --purge тоже
<dmay> just_: а) открывать наружу через НАТ 22ой порт это малость не по феншую
<just_> ну мне на 2 дня...
<dmay> б) уверен, что он всё ещё на твой ип, или что это всё ещё твой ип
<just_> да. уверен
<just_> прописал статику
<dmay> anyway, что сложне написать на две цыфирки больше, и открыть наружу какой нить 9922? )
<just_> это с точки зрения феншуя и безопасности или кардинально влияет на подключение?
<dmay> чиста чтоб на него сразу вякие сканеры стучаться не начинали )
<dmay> кста, надо было посмотреть на папочку, прежде чем удалять, и на список юзеров ещё глянуть
<dmay> а то вдруг поломали? )
<just_> ну разве что за 2 минуты
<dmay> так может у тебя пароль словарный? )
<just_> потому как там было открыто на левый ип, потом поменял на свой, проверил и вот фиг
<dmay> чочо? теперь ещё и левые ипы... как то у вас всё запутано, батенька...
<just_> ну между открытием порта и проверкой работы 10 мин максимум прошло..
<just_> да и 10 не прошло
<just_> ну левый это типа 192.168.111.5 который ничейный и потом я поставил 192.168.111.6
<just_> и порт был 222 я изменил на 22
<just_> мда... переустановка не помогла....
<only_you> just_: все же лучше сменить порт)
<just_> какие ssh  может спаршивать пароли?
<Nor8>  World of Tanks играет кто-нибудь?
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> можно ли wget скачать форум?
<dmay> можно. там в мане всё элементарно написано
<dmay> это я не стебусь, там реально написано
<XuMuK> подтверждаю
<XuMuK> а чо ет у меня войс?
<Shelest> не совсем так. если бы все ыкачивалось wget -r -l0 -k http://example.org/ вопросов бы не было
<Shelest> форумы написаны на php или еще какой-то неведомой фигне и там ссылки вида viewtopic.php?p=1554436#p1554436
<Shelest> wget это не хавает с разбегу
<Shelest> а нет, схавал
<dmay> всё он хавает, ман внимательней читай )
<Shelest> надо просто создателей phpфорумов подвесить за яйца. какого индуса они не могли ссылки человеческие сделать? тепреь из-за одной ветки форума придется кучу фигни неинтересной выкачивать
<Shelest> жалко провайдера
<Shelest> кстати,в Асашай безлимит отменили.
<just__> какие ssh  может спаршивать пароли?
<Shelest> just__: те?
<Shelest> на том компе к которому ты подключаешься есть список пользователей в /etc/passwd
<just__> конечно
<Shelest> их пароли и надо скармливать ssh
<Shelest> или недопонимание вопроса у меня?
<just__> если не лень попробуйте подключится к 81.21.1.56 на пользователя user c паролем user
<just__> порт 222
<just__> оно сначало спрашивает пароль не пользователя, а после 3 не праавильных ответов спрашивает пароль пользователя но не принимает
<Shelest> неа
<Shelest> не принимает
<just__> ну вот и я о том же...
<just__> а что значит #UseLogin no
<dmay> Server version string: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 FreeBSD-20080901
<dmay> уверен таки что оно к тебе стучится? XD
<just__> и # Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords
<just__> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<XuMuK> UsePam что стоит?
<just__> # Change to yes to enable challenge-response passwords (beware issues with
<just__> # some PAM modules and threads)
<just__> ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<just__> http://fpaste.org/iUcW/
<Shelest> странно
<Shelest> сервер блокирует ICMP ответы
<dmay> а то что у него в server version фрибздя прописана это не странно? )
<Shelest> при этом стоит lighthttpd на 88 порту
<Shelest> пароль к нему еще не подобрал.
<Shelest> сек.
<Shelest> да, это кстати тоже странно. товарищ, похоже, шифруется
<dmay> да нат у него просто куда-то не туда отправляет
<just__> я же писал что натится 22 порт
<just__> а фрибздя - pfsense
<dmay> фасьпальм.жпг
<dmay> ничего у тебя никуда не натится, у тебя твоя фрибздя на 22ом порту своим ссхом отвечает
<dmay> говорила мама не открывай стандартные порты в инет, так у них ещё и фаервол открыт лол
<just__> хм... в нат стоит NAT IP на мой внитренний ип и порт 222. 	Int. port range 22
<just__> в rules Destination внутренний ип и порт 222
<dmay> а
<dmay> охлол, решето
<just__> да? и как надо?
<dmay> хочешь чего нить сотру, пока спать не ушел? :3
<dmay> работает всё на 222ом порту
<just__> а куда ты уже зашёл?
<dmay> Server version string: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3
<dmay> внутренний ип хз, оно говорит что ifconfig not found
<dmay> в общем, пили клиента, у тебя локальный косяк
<dmay> + косяк что фаервол наружу свой ссх кому попало показывает на стандартном порту
<dmay> если что, я уже разлогинился, ко мне никакаих претензий )
<just> 94.75.242.98 не твой ип?
<just> что то я не вижу что бы ты залогинился...
<dmay> в хуизе же дожно быть, 94.180.148.88
<just__> ладно глупый вопрос где посмотреть что ты логинился
<just__> и интересно под каким логином
<dmay> как ты сказал - user/user
<just> ээээ на 22 порт? или на 222
<dmay> 222
<just> вот, как?
<dmay> а где опенссх логи хранит я не помню, это к гуглю
<just> что то типа ssh 81.21.1.56 222?
<just> а, не. user@81.21.1.56 222
<dmay> что-то типа http://screencast.com/t/P430hnXX :3
<dmay> а порт через отдельный ключ в ссх указывается емнип
<dmay> глянь в мане, что-то типа -p or -P or --port
<just> мда...
<just> прикольно, у меня не конектится на 222
<just__> UsePAM должно быть no или yes?
<XuMuK> да, чтобы мочь коннектицо юзерами из /etc/passwd
<just__> видимо оно не хочет из локалки конектится на 222 порт....
<dmay> так ты счас из локалки ломишься?
<just__> ага
<dmay> ну значит у тебя фаервол не умеет NAT back, забей, иди домой )
<dmay> у или приконнектся к какой нить машине снаружи и с неё проверяй
<just__> да так и сделаю...
<dmay> *ну или
<just__> а ты случайно с термильными серверами не работал?
<just__> и кстати, а что можно поудалять в линуксе имея только права юзера и не зная пароля рута?
<dmay> с линуксячьими - только трахался >.< (простите за мой французский)
<stolzus> всё, на что есть доступ
<just__> ну по дефолту
<stolzus> ну это, пожалуй, зависит от системы :)
<just__> ну вот если случится чудо и я переведу юзеров с хруши на убунту
<just__> чего бояться)
<stolzus> а вообще если зашёл под юзером, который прописан в системе - то удалить можно связанные с ним файлы
<XuMuK> только то что у них в хомяке, в основном
<just__> а под линуксом сервер печати живее чем под 2003?
<stolzus> home и temp, который для этого и создан, собственно
<just__> XuMuK, ну значит не жалко
<just__> бля, на работе закрвыают....
<just__> ладно, всем спасибо. пошёл я а то выходные без еды на работе не перспектива....
<stolzus> удачи
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-30
<weise> где arctus?
<weise> или arcus
<Pavia> как в ubuntu сделать чтобы видео проигрывалось поверх всех окон?
<weise> у плеера в настройках посмотри
<mavron> Всем привет
<weise> Здорово
<mavron> Кто ставил gnome 3, как он ?
<weise> я ставил
<weise> отлично
<mavron> значит сейчас опробуем )
<weise> нуу) у всех разный софт и железо)
<mavron> недобук lenovo x100e )) на нем буду пробывать
<weise> пробуй:)
<mva> Pavia: почему сразу "в убунте"?
<mva> убунту тут не при чём
<mva> за это отвечает оконный менеджер
<mva> правой кнопкой по заголовку окна и "показывать поверх окон"
<mavron> ожидаем запуск gnome3 ))
<mavron> блин X глючат ((
<mva> » запуск гном 3
<mva> он уже запущен
<mva> просто такое гугно, что все стесняются его пихать в дистры из коробки
<mva> » Х глючат
<mva> это они всегда
<mva> с самого своего появления :)
<mavron> ладно покаемся еще в X, может чего интересного найду ))
 * mva таки ждёт, когда wayland допилят :)
<mavron> а вот такой вопрос, если стоит  vesa, дрова на видеокарту же не нужно ставить ?
<mavron> ну все запуск прошел успешно ) теперь у меня gnome3
<weise> ну и как?
<weise> круче, чем юнитит то
<mavron> да я на арче это дело собрал xD, пока смотрю... юнити какой тормоз
<Silver231> Добрый день подскажите зачем назначать владельцем директории sudo chown -R $USER /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/ ?
<mva> mavron: не "не нужно", а "можно не ставить". vesa представляет собой базовый функционал. Никаких прозрачностей и HD-видео у тебя не будет. но если тебе надо чтобы просто показывало, то можно и на весе жить
<Silver231> Добрый день подскажите зачем назначать владельцем директории sudo chown -R $USER /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/ это для того безопасности?
<mavron> mva: да уже все норм, поставил опенсорс ати, завелся гномик
<mavron> mva: теперь у меня проблема не могу заставить wifi работать... драйвера поставил, даже нетворкманагер воткнул, он не дает там ничего править ((
<mva> ну, бывает, чо :)
<weise> проверь rfkill list
 * mva вообещ wpa_gui пользуется, который в коробке с wpa_supplicant идёт
<BACbOK> Всем привет.
<Slukin> Привет всем, у меня стоит убунту 11.04, хочу поставить кубунту 10.04.3... кто что скажет, стоит ли?
<Slukin> и как терминал? команды принимает те же, что и убунту???
<mavron> народ а если нет wlan в rfkill list , то значит нет в принципе wlan ? А как же команда ifconfig -a, там говорит что есть wlan0 ///
<BACbOK> Slukin, ставь 10.04, это LTS релиз, то есть на даний момент наиболее стабильный
<flash_x> hi
<weise> weise@weise-comp:~$ sudo rfkill list
<weise> 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<weise> 	Soft blocked: no
<weise> 	Hard blocked: no
<weise> 2: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<weise> 	Soft blocked: no
<weise> 	Hard blocked: no
<weise> 3: phy0: Wireless LAN
<weise> 	Soft blocked: no
<weise> 	Hard blocked: no
<weise> 4: hci0: Bluetooth
<weise> 	Soft blocked: no
<weise> 	Hard blocked: no
<weise> эээ
<mavron> weise: это че такое ?
<weise> вывод rfkill list
<weise> он не пишет wlan0
<weise> он пишет wifi
<weise> или wireless
<mavron> у меня там только hci0: Bluetooth
<mavron> tpacpi_bluetooth_sw Bluetooth
<mavron> и фсе
<weise> мм
<mavron> даже лана нет
<weise> там не долдно быьт лана
<mavron> хотя он подключен и нормально работает
<mavron> ну да )
<mavron> такое чувство только драва на блютуз поставили
<weise> а wifi то есть?
<mavron> *поставились
<mavron> да есть, но понять не могу как его завести
<weise> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Slukin> BACbOK, да, с этим утверждением я согласен, а по поводу убунту или кубунту??? и как команды терминала?
<weise> как то так вроде
<GerarD> Здравствуйте!
<mavron> SLOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<GerarD> Химик не подскажешь, есть ли какое нибудь подобие TMG  на Линукс?
<weise> mavron, надо сдешних гуру спрашивать. мой запас исчерпан знаний
<flash_x> hi пипель
<mavron> weise: сейчас попробую другие драйвера ему подсунуть
<flash_x> подскажите какой дистрибутив лучше поставить непытному знакомому?
<flash_x> k~ x~ ubuntu?
<mavron> flash_x: даже не знаю что посоветовать, смотря какое железо... а так бы просто ubuntu посоветовал
<mavron> flash_x: там более все интуитивно понятно
<weise> ubuntu самый распросранненый
<flash_x> я тоже к этому варианту склоняюсь
<flash_x> но кеды похожи на семёрку, так что переход будет не таким болезненным
<flash_x> )
<weise> не похожи
<weise> там раб стол виджетами и тп и тл
<flash_x> я про интерфейс
<weise> мне вот после гнома кде каким то темный лесом кажется
<flash_x> возьми дефолт 9.10
<weise> это что?
<flash_x> кеды 9.10
<weise> гном3 ;)
<flash_x> я и не спорю )))
<flash_x> кном рулез
<flash_x> гном*
<flash_x> и исчьо, на кеды можно прикрутить центр приложений?
<flash_x> а то с синаптиком боюсь хрен разбирёться....
<weise> я с кедами никак
<weise> не знаю
<flash_x> и исчьо вопрос: есть серьёзные игры под линь (только не говорите, что на движке кваки 3 можно считать таковыми)
<flash_x> ?
<weise> врядли
<flash_x> :(
<kroxiksut> :)
<mavron> weise: проблемы были в дровах
<mavron> weise: завел сетевушку wifi
<weise> ты на arch?
<mavron> weise: да
<mavron> weise: осталось бешенный точпад успокоить и будет почти комфортно работать :-)
<weise> а на убунту все из коробки пашет)
<mavron> weise: Я знаю, только он на lenovo x100e тупит ужастно...жуткие тормаза
<mavron> weise: посоветуй нормальную IRC ? А то меня подвиндой миранда не нравится как все отображается
<weise> под винду?
<weise> я пользуюсь pidgin, а он вроде и на винду есть
<mavron> weise: ну я сейчас под виндой работаю :-(
<mavron> да мне на арч нужно
<weise> а так на винду есть neon script
<weise> есть еще kvirk
<weise> пробуй, ищи)
<mavron> пиджин поддерживает протокол IRC ?
<weise> да
<mavron> значит на нем и остановимся )) он мне больше дизайном нравится
<weise> 19 протоколов насчитал
<Flash_X> test
<ubuntuhelp> Flash_X, Fail!
<weise> hahaha
<weise> test
<ubuntuhelp> weise, Fail!
<Flash_X> wtf?
<Flash_X> я се пиджи поставил
<weise> админ жжет
<weise> круто
<inkvizitor68sl> хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> weise: ты кого админом обозвал?
<weise> ты чтоль?))
<inkvizitor68sl> !голос
<inkvizitor68sl> !golos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='golos'
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: не спи, хад
<weise> слушай, ты знаешь artus?
<inkvizitor68sl> все его знают
<weise> он меня банит
<weise> это нормально?
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weise> короче, он предвзят
<weise> ко мне лично
<inkvizitor68sl> логи в студию
<inkvizitor68sl> да и правила ты не читал, явно
<weise> то есть по правилам можно банить без предупреждения?
<inkvizitor68sl> каких предупреждений?
<weise> обыкновенных, как везде, сначала предупреждения потом санкции
<inkvizitor68sl> тебя наверняка забанили на неделю или больше, а ты тут болтаешься.
<weise> и вообще есть кик
<inkvizitor68sl> иди прочитай правила.
<inkvizitor68sl> последний раз повторяю.
<weise> у меня динамический ip
<weise> если он по ip банит то я не приче
<weise> м
<inkvizitor68sl> никто в мехов 4 по сети не хочет?
<weise> это что?
<inkvizitor68sl> mechwarriror
<Flash_X> под бубунтой?
<inkvizitor68sl> под вайном, к сожалению
<weise> блин, в центре приложений искал
<Flash_X> "ЦП" - самое посещаемое место бубунты)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> какой ещё центр приложений, кстаит?
<Flash_X> и почему под кедами такого нет(
<inkvizitor68sl> и откуда здесь чайлд порн ?
<weise> ну а как
<Flash_X> О_о?
<weise> надо посмотреть что это
<weise> там скпин есть
<weise> скрин
<weise> а потом уже
<weise> apt-get
<Flash_X> а смысл?
<weise> да я утрирую
<weise> норм прога так то
<Flash_X> кста, (ток сильно не пинать) судя по моей небольшой практике, в убунту намного больше багов чем в форточках...
<inkvizitor68sl> в убунте багов быть не может.
<inkvizitor68sl> убунты нет.
<Flash_X> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее вся убунта - это инсталлер и ещё с десяток приложений
<Flash_X> дебиан?
<inkvizitor68sl> баги есть в ведре, приложениях и прочем.
<Flash_X> ну...  если взять дефолт икспи и 10.04
<Flash_X> у мя после первого же обновления стандартный плеер начал плеваться всякими еррорами
<weise> у меня после частичного обновления иксы не запустились)
<inkvizitor68sl> мда..
<inkvizitor68sl> вот обожаю слушать эти ужастики
<Flash_X> так что хз, почему считают линь более стабильным
<weise> дак он стабильный
<inkvizitor68sl> за 6 лет только с драйверами на атишку и noname-bluetooth повоевать пришлось
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и с btrfs, когда она совсем сырая была
<Flash_X> + дрова на ати
<Flash_X> ну я начинал с 10.04)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<Flash_X> звиняй, када была 7.04 у мя в голове было тока КС и ГТА вайс сити))
<weise> я с 8.04
<weise> что за partial upgrade? это у всех?
<inkvizitor68sl> я 5.04 вживую видел
<inkvizitor68sl> а с 5.10 начинал
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<Flash_X> inkvizitor68sl: счатливый человек))
<inkvizitor68sl> не, я даже какую-то 4ку видел краем глаза
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего за это время не ломалось, абсолютно
<inkvizitor68sl> так, мелкие проблемы моей же криворукости
<Flash_X> а на чём мона программить под линь?
<weise> с++
<Flash_X> я понимаю что на ++
<weise> java
<Flash_X> как и куда
<weise> хз
<weise> могу только по джаве рассказать
<Flash_X> внемлю
<weise> ?
<Flash_X> рассказывай
<edgbla> он видимо не знает ни плюсов ни джавы, потому ему пофиг))
<jham>  Flash_X   а на чём мона программить под линь? <-- да хоть .NETом
<Flash_X> ёй! спокойнее ребята))
<inkvizitor68sl> Flash_X: на всём, кроме Objective C
<weise> ставишь jdk, ставить eclipse например, кодишь, компилируешь, готово. кстати, эту же прогу можешь на винде запускать и на маке))
<Flash_X> я только в веб программинге шарю)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и мб ещё каких-то унылых языков
<weise> на делфи не получится
<Flash_X> и делфи
<inkvizitor68sl> weise: легко, lazarus
<inkvizitor68sl> Flash_X: на PHP + GTK попробуй
<weise> ну это костыли
<Flash_X> пхп + гтк??
<Flash_X> эт как?)) уже интересно)
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: ты не путаешь objective c c ios frameworkом?
<jham> gcc компилит objective c
<jham> Flash_X: это не нужно, поверь
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: путаю, наверно)
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: только objective C он и в макоси сейчас
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще мне как то плевать, что у них там
<jham> да
<inkvizitor68sl> мне питон надо сидеть изучать
<edgbla> в макоси там бардак :/
<inkvizitor68sl> аа то программу, которая завоюет для меня мир писать на баше нехорошо
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: в вот это интересно
<jham> скорми идею )
<inkvizitor68sl> перехватит управление над атомными станциями и оружием
<inkvizitor68sl> и...
<skai> иииии зависнет
<jham> ...
<skai> питен же
<Flash_X> хД)_
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: питон не виснет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: прекрати использовать программы, которые писали Сяшники или перловоды на питоне
<skai> они даж эту функцию непродумали? хреновый язык
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<jham> http://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks
<inkvizitor68sl> футурама 20я серия, если чо
<inkvizitor68sl> на рутубе
<weise> css язык?
<Flash_X> кто сказал?)
<weise> а так написано
<weise> там*
<jham> конечно язык
<Flash_X> язык разметка
<jham> описываюций язык
<weise> ну напиши прогу
<Flash_X> и*
<weise> посмотрю я
<jham> weise: ты знаешь поняте слова "язык"?
<Flash_X> CSS - каскадные таблицы стилей
<weise> вот вот
<jham> хаха
<Flash_X> в контексте "ЯП" тут не катят впринципе
<jham> а питон вообще змея
<Flash_X> хД)
<weise> html тоже язык чтоли?
<Flash_X> хахах
<Flash_X> ёй
<Flash_X> напутал
<Flash_X> html язык разметки
<weise> а джава - кофе
<jham> css - это декларативный язык.
<Flash_X> всё на чём можно общаться с машиной - языки
<jham> и IDL тоже язык, но на нём ты прогу не напишешь
<jham> но это не делает IDL не языком
<weise> флеш верно сказал, тут в контекте яп
<Flash_X> (quit: Quit: Hello, All!). омг
<Flash_X> я так понял убунту юзают исключительно программеры)
<jham> нет
<jham> вообще, кто такие программеры?
<Flash_X> О_о
<Flash_X> объёмный вопрос
<jham> это профессия?
<Flash_X> почти что филосовский)
<weise> убунту не юзают домохозяйки
<weise> и тп
<jham> weise: юзают, если им установят, поверь )
<Flash_X> jham: это программисты)
<weise> переодетые)
<jham> программист - кто это слово выдумал, блин
<Flash_X> jham: для домохозяек интерфейс икспи это и есть "компутер"))
<jham> ну и что?
<jham> вот им тем более и разницы нет - хп или убунту
<Flash_X> а то, что моя мама пол дня кнопку пуск искала)
<skai> @voice Flash_X weise
<skai> @kban --user jham 600 10 минут поостывать от холиваров
<weise> за что?
<Flash_X> что есть волсе?
<skai> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<Flash_X> :(
<weise> о как)
<Flash_X> за что ж такая честь-то?
<weise> новое применение войсу)
<Flash_X> а что на других каналах по другому?
<weise> да
<weise> на других войс типо круто
<Flash_X> как всё сложно
<Flash_X> ну да...
<Flash_X> с убунты 10.04 у нас всё "не как у людей" даж заголовки окон
<weise> а что с ними?
<Flash_X> меню как в маках сделали
<weise> все настраивается
<Flash_X> естесно)
<weise> мне вот очень нравится очень, что панель вверху
<Flash_X> как было сказано не помню где "ubuntu как пластелин, хоть слона лепи, хоть крокодила"
<weise> удобно, у всех прог панель встроенная и системная панель вверху
<Flash_X> у мя - снизу docky, слева docky (папки всякие), сверху панель
<weise> я за минимализм, но чтобы все можно было достать в 2 клика
<Flash_X> стемлюсь к одному)
<Flash_X> а минимализм еть круто, только долго
<Flash_X> ибо всё не на виду
<Flash_X> а зачем пиджин окно список собеседников (в режиме IRC)?
<weise> он не в режиме
<weise> у меня в нем список из icq
<weise> пиджин 19 протоколов поддерживает, надо же все куда то запихивать)
<Flash_X> скайп в их числе?
<weise> нет
<weise> скайп отдельно
<Flash_X> а как зарегиться в аське?
<weise> icq.com
<Flash_X> а как одновременно ICQ и IRC настроить?
<weise> там аккаунты в меню
<weise> включаешь оба
<Besogon> Люди, кто русский хорошо знает?
<weise> ну
<Besogon> Нужно проверить грамматику предложения."Так как это первый раз, когда вы запустили игру, пожалуйста введите ваше "Имя" ниже"
 * AndreX начинает думать, что у нас в топике написанно: #ubuntu-ru - ответим на любые ваши вопросы
<weise> «Введите ваше имя»
<weise> и все
<Besogon> ТОгда уж просто: введите НИК. Грамматика у меня хреновая. рядом с пожалуйста не знаю что-нибудь надо или нет
<weise> Введите ник: ник
<weise> Введите ник
<weise> ник
<weise> опять дурацкий парсер все съел
<Besogon> ладно, ладно
<weise> если в этой же строке то через двоеточие
<admin-skif-biz> народ, в гимпе морфингом кто-нибудь пользоваться умеет?
<jillsmitt> admin-skif-biz: http://www.gimptalk.com/index.php?/topic/4315-morphing-images/ оно?
<User294[web]> gfhg
<User294[web]> ау
<User294[web]> народ
<admin-skif-biz> jillsmitt, да оно, но мне надо как-то сделать, чтобы промежуточные кадры не были полупрозрачными
<inkvizitor68sl> глупый ejabberd
<inkvizitor68sl> нельзя отключить список комнат ><
<jillsmitt> admin-skif-biz: пообщайся с графистами
<admin-skif-biz> где?
<licwin> 12341
<a121609> Люди! Привет!
<a121609> Кто знает, как задействовать железные кнопки ноута (сеть, почта, веб и т.д) ?? Сочетания клавиш-понятно, а здесь какой путь?
<go8765> помогите плиз запустить экигу. она на диалапе вообще будет работать ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<[Raiden]> там наверное чат есть, не только видео
<[Raiden]> если да - то будет )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: на диалапе - нет ?
<go8765> вы меня запутали своими ответами :)
<go8765> да или нет ?
<go8765> мне не видео надо, а звонки просто
<go8765> я понимаю что видео на диалапе врядли возможно
<inkvizitor68sl> да вы охренели
<inkvizitor68sl> на диалапе звук слать
<inkvizitor68sl> там жеж пинги
<go8765> ну скайп почти работает
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, тем не в пингах дело) он в трубку чихнет и канал в полку положит)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а звонки на 1000+ пингах идут)) ток эхо зверское)
<go8765> artus: что значит в трубку чихну ? О
<Pavia> На спутниках пинги за 1000 мс. И эхо нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> люди, вы чего
<artus> go8765, ты каким кодеком вещаеш в екиге?
<inkvizitor68sl> какое 1000 мс?
<inkvizitor68sl> на диалапе пинги до 180000 доходят
<artus> ну я с диалапом не извращаюсь посему не знаю как там щас дела обстоять
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/131462/cf4ad8c5
<inkvizitor68sl> вон
<Pavia> По поводу канала.  Сжатия речи достигает в приделе 6-8 кбит/с . Хотя для хорошей передачи требуется раз в 10 больше.
<inkvizitor68sl> меня все игнорят)  ?
<go8765> artus: не знаю как ответить на этот вопрос. у меня пока ни твинки ни экигу выпустить в сеть не получается
<go8765> artus: пока оно только пишет что ей не удалось зарегестрироваться
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ты предлагаешь мне отказаться от этой безумной затеи ? :)
<artus> go8765, ну ты играйся, играйся)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну почему
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Понг.
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй
<artus> go8765, ping i.ua у тебя чего говорит?
<go8765> artus: мои мысли опять читаешь? :) 2 секунды назад запустил пинг гугла 4272 ms
<go8765> artus: но 6 packets transmitted, 5 received, 16% packet loss, time 83060ms
<artus> ну можеш даже не старатцо)
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<artus> ибо при просадке канала голосом он у тя точно за 100к выростет)
<go8765> artus: а i.ua  time=150 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> фигасе
<inkvizitor68sl> как на 3G
<go8765> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14013ms
<artus> ну у меня щас средний 195ть
<Pavia> go8765, у тебя видимо какой-то оптимизатор стоит для диалапа.
<artus> Pavia, какой там нафиг оптимизатор, под бубунту то )
<artus> там вся оптимизация заканчиваетцо на уровне урезать mtu до 500
<artus> +/- , надо считать
<go8765> короче - как мне запустить какойто сип клиент ? :)
<go8765> твинки пишет ошибку 503
<artus> go8765, ставиш сатериск в виртуалку, запускаеш телефону и к нему цепляешся ) и слушаеш приятный голос робобабы)
<go8765> экига или вообще не коннектиться к учёткам или посылает открывывать порты
<artus> *а
<go8765> причём ошибку 503 пишет и xlite под виндой
<go8765> artus: это что бы я звонил сам себе ? О
<artus> ну а че )
<artus> go8765, подключи  вместо бубунты хардварный телефон и звони )
<artus> go8765, сип по лапше это круто )
<go8765> жаль. я думал его можно как-то запустить
<go8765> хотел когда диалап подключён, что бы мне через пулл на сип звонили :(
<artus> go8765, ога, и торенты раздавать паралельно) зачем такому толстому каналу простаивать то)
<go8765> ну я кстати торрентами плохо качать получается, они только своей тихнической информацией канал грузят до 100% :(
<go8765> и до закачки файла дело иногда не доходит
<artus> странно, с чего бы это :D
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> посоветуйте аналог в линуксе: http://www.webforumreader.com/rus/index.html
<go8765> artus: ну а скайп чего тогда работает из-за своих техноголий зжатия ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Shelest: http://www.google.com/reader/view/
<Shelest> go8765: сжатия
<lapass> Как определить что если устройство монтировано, то его отмонтировать? if(mount /mnt/) sudo mount; fi; не прокатило
<Shelest> inkvizitor68sl: оно умеет оффлайн?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<Shelest> не то
<Shelest> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> rss ридеров много
<Shelest> нет, тут не ридер нужен
<Shelest> тут нужен аналог почтовика но для форумов
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<Shelest> а ридер он ведь только уведомления скидывает об обновлениях если я правильно понимаю суть
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Shelest> ну у меня какая то фигня под названием RSS сыпется -- представляет собой короткие заголовки
<Shelest> я что-то делаю не так?
<inkvizitor68sl> да, ты все делаешь не так.
<inkvizitor68sl> иди почитай, что такое RSS, настрой liferea
<inkvizitor68sl> порадуйся
<Shelest> О! походе торт!
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще RSS удобно на андроидных ридерах читать
<Shelest> еще вопрос. а к нему есть лпагин который геренирует активность?
<inkvizitor68sl> многие из них умеют страницу выкачивать.
<inkvizitor68sl> Shelest: зачем тебе генерировать активность?
<Shelest> ну типа там бот который бы рандомно в топики отвечал "Не нужно!" "%topicname% - уже не тот!", "не читал, но осуждаю!"
<Shelest> ну как -- освободится много свободного времени. автоматизация труда и все аткое
<inkvizitor68sl> ты спрашиваешь на канале сисадминов и борцов со спамом, как генерировать спам7
<inkvizitor68sl> Shelest: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/imacros-for-firefox/ на этой штуке сделай.
<Shelest> ну отчего же спам! почитай например ЛОР -- 95% простов уклажываются в шабллон 60
<lapass> как определить в терминале, что /mnt/ уже примонтировать?
<Shelest> ХОТЯ ДА, ШУЧУ
<Shelest> капс
<inkvizitor68sl> lapass: cat /etc/mtab | grep "/mnt"
<inkvizitor68sl> если грубо
<inkvizitor68sl> и тогда будет учитываться то, что внутри монтируется
<inkvizitor68sl> или в /чтототам/mnt
<inkvizitor68sl> дальше сам думай
<lapass> inkvizitor68sl: а как чтобы возращало true или false?
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<inkvizitor68sl> !false
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 1
<go8765> у меня вопрос немного не в тему - существуют какие-то авторские права наблоги ? и законно копировать полностью топик какого-то официального блога при этом указываю внизу прямую ссылку на источник ?
<go8765> *на блоги
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: регистрируйся как СМИ
<inkvizitor68sl> и будет незаконно
<go8765> О :)
<Shelest> !плагиат
<go8765> т.е. для личного пользования - норм ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: если скопипастишь у СМИ - то они тебя могут засудить
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> мой акк на фейсбуке поломали
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, как
<go8765> почему ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: чего почему?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: т.е. официальные блоги софтверных компаний не попадают под эту категорию? и если у блога посещяемость 0 человек в месяц и он закрыт для индекса - то тоже ничего страшного ?
<inkvizitor68sl> официальные блоги софтверных компаний давно все сми уже
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: регистрируйся как СМИ и будет незаконно ? всмысле, что я буду типа получать деньги как сотрудник сми но при этом заниматься плагиатом? ты это имел ввиду ?
<inkvizitor68sl> с сайтов, зарегистрированных, как СМИ копипиздить незаконно.
<inkvizitor68sl> а не сайтАМ, зареганнЫМ как сми
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: т.е. это означает, что всё надо перерабатывать и переписывать ? с намёком на уникальность ?
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ж ои денгежки приедут и я поспать смогу
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: пиши блог закрытый ото всех - и ничего ненадо будет
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: ну ок. спс
<Shelest> go8765: цитирование разрешено
<Shelest> ксттаи
<lapass> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<yeshkin> день добрый. проблема с xfce в ubuntu
<yeshkin> http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1107/b7/6eb1dd1de0cf.jpg
<yeshkin> возможно из-за компиза
<yeshkin> как решить?
<go8765> если я напишу- цытирую вначале и всю статью солью?
<go8765> это будет считаться цитированием ?
<go8765> Shelest: а где граница?
<Shelest> нет\
<[Raiden]> yeshkin: мохет включить заголовки вм в свойствах или заменить на фф? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> yeshkin: xfwm запусти
<inkvizitor68sl> или как у вас его там
<[Raiden]> вообще не сталкиался, хромиум правда юзал очень ннедолго
<[Raiden]> А.. я чего-то туплю, вообще заголовков нет.
<yeshkin> Raiden, тут не в хроме дело :)
<yeshkin> вот, на xfwm4 заголовки вернул :)
<yeshkin> теперь вроде в порядке все, кроме нижней панели
<Shelest_> ну вот смотри
<[Raiden]> yeshkin: gtk-window-decorator  --replace после запуска компиза, если поможет, запусти ccsm , и в плагине decorator ест ьполе ввода, вбей туда эту команду.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> на деле пробовать надо.
<[Raiden]> т.к. я ваще из кде вещаю
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: нахрена?
<inkvizitor68sl> xfwm --replace
<yeshkin> она пропала, альт-ф2 - xfce4-panel не помогает
<inkvizitor68sl> или просто xfwm, есди не запущено другого
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: у человека проблема с компиз, я ответил как починить. А религиозные вопросы - это не ко мне.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> щас мы ему тут насоветуем
<yeshkin> человек уже снес компиз к чертовой бабушке, и хочет себе нижнюю панель вернуть :)
<shenmue> ух что я пропустил
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> а что за вопрос то?
<shenmue> если компиз на марсе?
<shenmue> есть ли*
<yeshkin> http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1107/b7/6eb1dd1de0cf.jpg --- было так. заголовки восстанови xfwm4
<yeshkin> <shenmue> теперь осталось вернуть нижнюю панель
<Shelest_> если ты пишешь в статье что инженеры из  Нии ЧаВО  сообщают что ими "Получена киберпопа с куститстостью в 5 раз превышающую показатели обычной векторной гравицапы"[1] [1] КОнференция астрогеологов 37 квантабря  2099 года венера сборник трудов
<Shelest_> тогда это цитирование.
<Shelest_> а если статью спереть, то плагиат
<Shelest_> go8765: понятно?
<lapass> Причем тут Ububtu??
<lapass> *Ubuntu
<yeshkin> есть у кого идеи, ребят?
<lapass> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<artus> lapass, чего
<lapass> Shelest_ оффтоп
<shenmue>  эм правый клик на верхней панели. там создать новую панель
<shenmue> будет две панели
<shenmue> верху и внизу
<[Raiden]> или можно гугльнуть по xfce reset panel settings , там скажут что потереть
<yeshkin> <shenmue> тпру, а старую уже никак не вернуть? она до этого была..
<go8765> Shelest_: да . более-менее. спс
<artus> !enter | shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<shenmue> yeshkin апплеты накидай и будет как старая
<yeshkin> <[Raiden]>, а вто это уже интереснее... спасибо, сейчас попробую :)
<lapass> artus: Shelest и go8765 развели оффтоп
<yeshkin> всем спасибо за помощь :)
<lapass> artus: накажи
<shenmue> стукача
<artus> lapass, эм, а ты типа неразу не офтопиш или как ?
<go8765> :)
<lapass> artus: я типа получал бан часто за оффтоп
<go8765> lapass: мы уже закончили. утихомирь свою жажду крови :)
<lapass> меня бани за предложение в 7 слов, а вы тут оффтопите на целую страницу и админ за вас вступается
<lapass> в чем причина не пойму
<shenmue> угомонись
<go8765> lapass: расслабся. я тоже официально в бане :)
<shenmue> !seen Nor8
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а для Liferea есть ппа ? а то я чё-то не могу найти
<shenmue> млин
<lapass> хорошо, но это изменило мое мнение об artus как админе
<Flash_X> hi
<Shelest_> забаньте уже меня  чтоб lapass успокоился. и не менял своих мнений
<Shelest_> признаю, оффтоп и наказание вполне заслуженное.
<artus> lapass, сейчас я применю к тебе пункт 2.5 и все вопросы у тебя пропадут
<artus> вобщем харош тут беспорядки устраивать)
<lapass> artus: хорошо я согласен
<lapass> artus: примени правило 2.5
<artus> @voice lapass
<jillsmitt> lapass: тебя схавают сейчас и ты никому и ничего не докажешь потом
<jillsmitt> просто прими это
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: пакет lifere
<inkvizitor68sl> a
<Shelest_>  /me afk
 * Shelest_ afk
 * jillsmitt анархия
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: щя я немного погуглю сам....
<go8765> jillsmitt: в репах даже какаято книга про анархию есть :)
<lapass> go8765: sudo apt-get install anarchism
<Flash_X> есть doom 2 под убунту?
<shenmue> freedoom
<[Raiden]> много вариантов было
<shenmue> есть даже консольный
<Flash_X> freedoom это вроде как 1-й
<shenmue> это вроде как для запуска wad файлов
<[Raiden]> Это веселей. Не уверен что сча работать будет. http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/quake1.html
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пускал когда писал пост
<shenmue>  [Raiden] я сморел спидран кваке первой. за полчаса все уровни. по минуту на уровень + все секреты+100% смертей
<shenmue> ппц там красноглазый играл.
<Flash_X> ппц, похерил сейвы от дума((
<Flash_X> как мона восстановить?
<artus> @voice Flash_X
<artus> Flash_X, не ругайся
<Flash_X> а где ругань-то?
<artus> тебя носом ткнуть?
<Flash_X> чистые эмоции O:-)
<shenmue> зачем сэйвы? режим найтмаре и гоу за двухстволкой
<Flash_X> таки я до 11 лвл дошел
<shenmue> повторение - не боянъ а мать ученья
<Flash_X> эх... жаль канеш...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ) Угу, бывают такие видео "проходим такую-то игру за столько-то часов" , мне чего-то попадалось...
<inkvizitor68sl> fallout
<Flash_X> у мя бывший одноклассник проходит сталкер (тень чернобыля) за 20 ин (при мне демонстрировал)
<shenmue> [Raiden] пиши speedrun название игры. например морровинд за 4 минуты прошли
<Flash_X> я в шоке был)
<[Raiden]> )
<Flash_X> сколько пива проспорил(
<[Raiden]> учту
<Flash_X> вот ...! в режиме найтмаре монстры бесконечные штоле??
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> их просто мног они сильнее и так далее
<Flash_X> я на одном участке уже 4 партию валю
<go8765> как запустить anarchism ?
<jillsmitt> go8765: надо убить всех представителей власти и каждого, кто собирается их заменить
<Flash_X> )
<go8765> я про руководство
<victor0000> go8765: anarchism что это? я не про
<go8765> victor0000:  в синаптике посмотри
<weise> !anarchism
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='anarchism'
<victor0000> go8765: нету
<go8765> victor0000: нет в синаптике ? О_О
<go8765> а почему у меня есть ?
<victor0000> нету, может ппа?
<victor00001> go8765: aptitude search anarchism да есть, только запустить не удаётся
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<go8765> victor00001: ну я о том же
<aleksei> всем ку
<Flash_X> aleksei: RE
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<weise> не тест
<go8765> это я так проверяю свой онлайн статус. ибо выкидывает...
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: чё смеёшься ?
<go87651> ура. меня разбанили
<go876_away> дивиди привод видится только после ребута системы и только до первого  eject /dev/cdrom . что это может быть ?
<go876_away> раньше вроде норм всё было
<go876_away> fdisk -l видит вроде
<go876_away>  mount /dev/cdrom
<go876_away> mount: невозможно найти /dev/cdrom в /etc/fstab или /etc/mtab
<go876_away> но после этого он начинает шуршать :)
<go876_away> никто с таким не сталкивался ?
<go876_away> вру - fdisk -l  не видит
<Shelest> выкинуло
<Shelest> Flash_X: в режиме найтмаре монстры бесконечные
<Flash_X> Shelest спс, уже понял))) после 150% убитых))
<Shelest> коды не работают, патронов не хватает
<Shelest> Survival horror
<Shelest> хотя... все равно лучше чем gentoo
<go876_away> никто не сталкивался ?
<skai-falkorr> неа
<Shelest> go876_away: с чем?
<go876_away> Shelest: дивиди привод видится только после ребута системы и только до первого eject /dev/cdrom . что это может быть ?
<Shelest> модель привода
<Shelest> ?
<Sergey_IT> привет
<Flash_X> re
<Sergey_IT> go876_, чего сломал?
<go876> Shelest: пока отбой :) оборвалось ппое. показался диск о_О посмотрим что дальше бубет....
<go876> *д
<go876> Sergey_IT: да хз пока. вроде ничё ещё и какбэ и не собираюсь :)
<dmay> блджад, второй диск в ноуте посымался  (
<artus> @kban dmay 86400 не матерись
 * go8765432 читает на баше запросы послову гента и падает со стула
<jillsmitt> go8765432: найди хоть что-нибудь про lfs и удиви себя
<Sergey_IT> а чего тихо... только экстрим?
<jillsmitt> чувак ищет наверное на баше шутки про лфс
<Sergey_IT> а дмея то за что?
<skai> о
<skai> чет я пропустил
<skai> а за что слонега побанили?и кто?
<[Raiden]> с кем я в привате про старое железо говорил?
<[Raiden]> ты тут? :)
<[Raiden]> значит нет
<Sergey_IT> у меня старое железо - можешь поговорить ;)
<skai> у вас старое железо?это вас беспокоит?вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Как раз чел у меня купить хотел, но что-то пропал
<jillsmitt> у вас старое железо? значит мы идем к вам
<Sergey_IT> я -нет, но кто-то хочет
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: а че за железо у тебя на продажу есть?
<go8765432> jillsmitt, хм... нашол только одну цытату.... про палату мер и весов
<[Raiden]> да два диска идешных. Просто так отдать жаба душит, рублей по 500 было бы самый раз.
<[Raiden]> смотрите какой кран меняют :) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0730/h_1312048094_99c13ac991.jpeg
<skai> [Raiden]: 400 на форумах локальных.ну зависит от объема - вполне реальная цена
<jillsmitt> go8765432: потому что lfs чувак, это тебе не шутка
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: объем?
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: 80 и 160 :)
<Sergey_IT> это еще маленький )
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: люблю индастриал, имейджик сохранил
<Sergey_IT> skai, чего 400? Меня вышибло невовремя (
<[Raiden]> В живую эти штука внужительно смотрится, я на верике сидел и в общем выше головы
<[Raiden]> ш*
<[Raiden]> л*
<skai> ну по 300-400 их возьмут.выше для б\у идешек - не цена уже.
<[Raiden]> ппц... Умею печатать неглядя, но такая фигня поулчается...
<[Raiden]> во, опять )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]:, стареешь )
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: как жаба поживает?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм?
<[Raiden]> нормально )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: огой
<Amblnb> Всех с бывшим
<inkvizitor68sl> вы тут диски IDEшные впарить пытаетесь) ?
<skai> не мы
<jillsmitt> он
<[Raiden]> ага
<skai> он
 * [Raiden] покраснел
<jillsmitt> его аудожаба давит дешего или бесплатно отдавать
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, а чего было? (
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: Та сам тока узнал наш день )
<jillsmitt> ваш день
<Sergey_IT> что за наш?
<jillsmitt> их день был
<Sergey_IT> Мой завтра )
<Sergey_IT> день ВМФ
<inkvizitor68sl> я даже придумать не могу, куда мне с моим зоопарком вставить IDE
<Amblnb> И прокрутить ))
<inkvizitor68sl> разве только на работе в сервера старые, списанные хД
<Sergey_IT> давай мне, у меня они вставляются без проблем
<Amblnb> Если не меньше 250 то шли
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: купи коробку идешную юсб
<Amblnb> Есть же контролеры отдельные
<Sergey_IT> skai, дешевле диск купить
<skai> 200 рублей коробка
<Flash_X> люди, а есть где нибудь доступ к таблицам DNS?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: у меня внешников 6 штук
<inkvizitor68sl> Flash_X: т.е.?
<Sergey_IT> skai, не всё измеряется ценой ;)
<Amblnb> Flash_X: Ну комп то их как-то читает когда по сайтам лазит
<skai> Sergey_IT: они те как память дороги?
<Amblnb> Раритет на стенку )
<Sergey_IT> skai, они в компах
<Flash_X> ну... я не сильно в устройстве ИНЕТа разбираюсь, но мне тут доказывают, что к ним есть свободный доступ, (типо whois)
<Amblnb> Примерно так? /WHOIS Flash_X
<Flash_X> ))
<Flash_X> whois сервисы ИНЕТа
<Flash_X> http://www.whois-service.ru/
<Amblnb> 2ип ещё есть
<Flash_X> там вроде ИП клиента тока...
<Amblnb> Там много чего есть
<Amblnb> http://www.whatsmyip.org
<Flash_X> не))) это мой ИП
<skai> я понял
<Amblnb> Там тоже много чего есть
<skai> он вычисляет адрес по ip
<Flash_X> | ИП -сервера  |  домен сервера |
<Amblnb> Ну домен, но если по А записи то невсегда выдаёт по ипу домен
<Flash_X> для этих целей я сниффер сделал))) мне интересны сами таблицы
<Amblnb> Составь их ))
<Flash_X> угу, "хочешь сделать хорошо - сделай сам"))
<Amblnb> Саму БД не увидиш
<Flash_X> но запросы-то можно посылать на любой ИП
<Amblnb> Ну вот по ним и создавай табличку
<Flash_X> шик
<Amblnb> Это же не эксель )))
<Flash_X> не ругайся в чате)
<Flash_X> просто, тут спор зашел на тему "всё ли можно взломать, и как это делают"
<skai> терморектально
<Amblnb> Кварки ещё не ломанули...
<Flash_X> ИМХО если подменить на ДНС ИП, то можно делать с компом всё что хочешь
<Amblnb> Подменяя диапазоны сети создают спам рассылки, но компы при этом рожи не строят )
<Flash_X> да не,
<Amblnb> чё строят? ))
<Flash_X> ))
<Flash_X> ведь софт имеет привычку обновляться
<Flash_X> и место обновлений мона кинуть трояна
<skai> поэтому и существует цифровая подпись
<Amblnb> И линь спросит у рута, а это ещё шо за хрень? о_О
<Flash_X> а её не скопируешь? О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> Flash_X: ты хочешь получить список всех доменов, которые указывают на определенный IP ?
<Flash_X> да нах оно мну
<Flash_X> я хочу узнать возможно ли это
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<skai> @kban --user Flash_X 600 никаких тут проекций на ось абсцисс.прилично себя ведем
<Amblnb> А вечно без цифр?
<skai> Amblnb: на ось абсцисс? тока банлист захламлять
<Amblnb> Ну вообще баны
<copyerfiled> всем привет
<copyerfiled> товарищи, кто может сказать что бы это значило? сделал traceroute а там :
<copyerfiled> 10  10.9.3.2 (10.9.3.2)  8.676 ms  8.795 ms  8.993 ms
<copyerfiled> 11  10.9.3.1 (10.9.3.1)  9.544 ms  9.750 ms  10.374 ms
<copyerfiled> 12  10.9.3.2 (10.9.3.2)  5.584 ms  5.650 ms  7.338 ms
<Flash_X> мдам.
<Flash_X> если подключаешься к несуществующему каналу, то он создаётся пустой?
<jillsmitt> Flash_X: пустой
<yeshkin> всем привет. возникли непонятные проблемы с Убунту. началось все с того, что в xfce несколько раз самовольно ребутился скайп, а также пропали некоторые настройки  и элементы панелей. при переходе на ГНОМ споймал ошибку, а также повторились 
<yeshkin> текст ошибки на ГНОМе: Error activating XKB configuration. It can happen under various circumstances:  • a bug in libxklavier library  • a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)  • X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation  X server version data: The X.Org Foundation 11001000  If you report this situation as a bug, please include:  • The result of xprop -root | grep XKB  вЂ
<User158[web]> народ как в audacious  скины от винампа сунуть?
<Flash_X> а оно возможно? О_о
<User158[web]> говорят что можно
<User158[web]> читал при скачивании
<weise> скачай скин, всунь
<User158[web]> где находится скины проигрывателя
<User158[web]> ??
<xps> там папка skins есть
<xps> /usr/share/audacious/Skins
<User158[web]> где именно ?
<masters_> !chanplace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chanplace'
<xps> как называется пакет "экран входа в систему"
<[Raiden]> gdm
<[Raiden]> если ubuntu
<xps> я kdm поставил
<xps> gdm тупит
 * jillsmitt поставил kde 4.7.0-2
 * jillsmitt поставил kde 4.7.0-1*
<stolzus> lightDM ставь, он появится в 11.10 вроде бы
<stolzus> и скорость загрузки увеличивает
<stolzus> если верить статье на OpenNet.ru
<stolzus> jillsmitt: и как оно?
<xps> если ligtdm, то неактивна кнопка unlock/ разблокировать
<Sergey_IT> скорость загрузки в ДОС выше...
<stolzus> после спящего режима?
<stolzus> Sergey_IT: насчёт скорости загрузки. я понял, что убунту шустрая, поставив федору
<stolzus> но можно быть ещё шустрее
<User158[web]> пишет нет Доступа
<User158[web]> хочу закинуть скины
<yeskin> прошу прощения, яеще раз вылетел, теперь Хром. украинцы есть? 063 8740031
<yeskin> на мои посты ответы были? если да, можно повторить?
<stolzus> User158[web]: через консоль копируй под sudo
<User158[web]> как папку полностью скопировать:?
<yeskin> может кто помочь?
<User158[web]>     если бы
<stolzus> User158[web]: -r
<jillsmitt> stolzus: рано делать выводы, первое впечатление - быстрее
<stolzus> а проще: man cp и почтитать
<stolzus> ну что же, если до ума доведут, будет прекрасно
<stolzus> потому что гнум 3 специфичен уж очень
<stolzus> как впрочем и юнити
<User158[web]> copy -r
<User158[web]> папка / copy -r / папка
<weise> alt + F2 вводи потом gksudo nautilus
<weise> и делай как хошь
<stolzus> cp -r <dir 1> <dir 2>
<[Raiden]> насчет cp надо ещё про права помнить.
<[Raiden]> оно их может не копировать по умолчанию
<stolzus> sudo cp Тогда :)
<[Raiden]> крайне рекоменду не пучить мозг, а почитать про наутилус и расширения - если нет гуи , то про mc
<[Raiden]> а cp оставить для автоматизации или когда ваще ничего нет
<stolzus> ну вот с одной стороны проще, с другой - юзера пускать в наутилус с правами рута - опасно
<weise> на ошибках учатся;)
<Sergey_IT> weise, на чужих )
<weise> ну это было бы круто
<go8765432> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, Понг понг понг...
<go8765432> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<weise> так.например написал я прогу, как написать man?
<Sergey_IT> weise, gmanedit ?
<weise> вроде то что надо
<weise> благодарю
<Sergey_IT> weise, не за что. Зашел с синаптик и в поиске набил "man editor" - учи матчасть ))
<weise> синаптик уберут в 11.10, да и не нравится мне он
<Sergey_IT> weise, тебе что , "нарвится" или "результат" нужен ?
<weise> ну дак я и спросил тут, чтоб не запутаться в загуглях и не погрязнуть в мануалах на 2 дня
<[Raiden]> weise: я не слышал что бы убирали
<weise> я в подкасте каком то слышал, что типо сейчас 4 (apt-get, sinaptic, soft center, aptitude)
<weise> так оставят типо 2
<weise> апт гет и центр
<[Raiden]> а.. да, с сд уберут
<weise> сд?
<[Raiden]> сча ещё muon есть на qt
<stolzus> из базовой поставки
<[Raiden]> с сд-рома
<weise> аа
<go8765432> вопрос - утилита в убунте для бэкапа ? гуёвина ? что-бы хоть чуть-чуть стабильная ?
<weise> cp
<[Raiden]> есть обзоры
<[Raiden]> я пользую тар и з скрипта + кронтаб иногда
<[Raiden]> так что в споминать что есть ещё лень
<weise> и сколько беап весит?
<go8765432> [Raiden], это ты про бэкап ?
<go8765432> тар и з скрипта + кронтаб иногда ?
<[Raiden]> weise: по разному )
<weise> в среднем
<[Raiden]> если /etc то метров5 в tgz
<weise> так мало?
<go8765432> мдя.... пойду тогда ставить всё по очереди
<weise> а если все?
<[Raiden]> там же текст один
<[Raiden]> есть разные алгоритмы сжатия, можно без сжатия
<[Raiden]> сколько - надо либ ов математику углубляться , либо пробовать.
<[Raiden]> если без сжатия то столько же
<Sergey_IT>  weise, так ищи сразу на своем компе....
<weise> что?
<Sergey_IT>  weise, информацию
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу, т.к. бекаплю нужное мне, а не  всё.
<[Raiden]> для всё уже моэно юзать другой тип софта и имиджи разделов
<[Raiden]> вес будет большой )
<|Amblnb|> Кстати, а есть архиваторы для текста, как вот рар можно настроить с кешем тектовым на 256 и сдатие максимальное выходит?
<[Raiden]> в /etc фактически 1 текст, пакуй, сравнивай. Списки доступных архиваторов не прячут, их документацию тоже.
<artus> |Amblnb|, юзяй xz иди lzma , круче ничто не жмет
<[Raiden]> Я думаю рар с любыми опциями будет где-то на уровне bzip2
<[Raiden]> .tb2 т.е.
<go8765432> кстати а из ехт в нтфс - будет бэкапить/синхронизировать ?
<[Raiden]> будет кто?
<|Amblnb|> Я просто его перетыкивал, там можно настроить и для сжатия видео и для прог, везде коэфициенты сжатия могут максимальными но с индивидуальными настройками для каждого типа файлов
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: Я понял, с такими широкими возможностями наверное только 7zip , но если тебе нужен размер любой ценой минимальный , то тебе надо вообще не рар
<go8765432> [Raiden], ну гуёвины для бэкапов/синхронизаций ?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: которые гуи  кархиваторам наверное да, которые к rsync - тоже да, но без прав на фалы :)
<|Amblnb|> 7зип как-то непостоянен в степени сжатия
<[Raiden]> а имена всеравно гуглить не полезу ибо не помню
<[Raiden]> когда я последний раз сравнивар рар , тогда был только гзип и bzip2 , никаких лзма небыло ) И в общем bzip -9 иногда лучше был
<[Raiden]> это макс сжатие
<[Raiden]> tar cf  -  /etc |bzip -9 >~/test.tar.bz2 , а потом попробуй раром пакануть )
<[Raiden]> с опцией для текста
<go8765432> [Raiden], для нтфс играют роль права ?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: в линуксе права на файлы , на нтфс разделах, можно задать тлько при монтировании, т.к. на нтфс своя , нестандартная система прав :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, там только обязанности
<|Amblnb|> Он и без настройки щас из 4,7 сделал 1,6 порвал зип, 7зип и тар.лзма
<[Raiden]> а как там в  винде я незнаю
<stolzus> я сравнивал rar и 7zip, ещё в прошлой жизни, на widows
<stolzus> 7zip давал большую степень сжатия в среднем
<|Amblnb|> Отож что в её проге только есть настройки, а ещё крякать надо )
<go8765432> [Raiden], если ты думаешь, что я что-то понял, то ты ошибаешься :)
<weise> по ходу я один тут ничего не сжимал)
<stolzus> преимущество rar ведь вовсе не в степени сжатия, а в устойчивости ко взлому паролей
<go8765432> [Raiden],  ты мне просто скажи : да или нет ? :)
<|Amblnb|> Чем там пробелы заменяются?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: я незнаю как проще ответить.
<[Raiden]> если требуется сохранит ьправа на файлы в линуксе - их не надо писать на нтфс, но права там играют роль и задаются при монтировании если надо.
<Flash_X> help не ставиться phpmyadmin
<Flash_X> пишет что установленна самая последняя версия, а в браузере 404
<go8765432> [Raiden],  придётка как всегда -сначало делать - потом разгребать :)
<go8765432> *т=с
<go8765432> не
<go8765432> [Raiden], ну права - я потом что не смогу указать руками ?
<go8765432> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<[Raiden]> go8765432: я незнаю твою задачу. Если скажем у тебя 100 000 файлов с разными правами - ты будешь их руками править?
<go8765432> !picture
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='picture'
<[Raiden]> если это бекап пользовательских файлов, не системных, то пофиг на права
<go8765432> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<go8765432> :)
<go8765432> [Raiden],  мне доки надо забэкапить ничё системного
<go8765432> [Raiden], да . это я и хотел услышать. спс :)
<[Raiden]> рару по ходу ещё надо указыват ьпро спецйийлы типа симлинков, или он ваще не умеет
<[Raiden]> вышла фигня какая-то
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0731/h_1312057297_35d5ccff2f.png
<[Raiden]> *спец файлы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это ты у себя так кеды заточил?
<Escsun> [Raiden], шрифты огромны в терминале )
<[Raiden]> Ну, да. В общем я ничего не точил. qtcurve с чужим презетом , заголовки skulpture из реп убунты, иконки - дефолтные в 4.7.0
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 4.7 уже вышла?
<[Raiden]> Escsun: больше не меньше в иок у меня такие же
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> *ирк
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Из репов ставил?
<[Raiden]> ну да, новостть на kubuntu.org
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не глючит?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> пока не падала, но работает с позавчера
<|Amblnb|> Что-то немогу вспомнить текстовую конфигурацию рара, но линуксовый на 2 байта выигрыват )
<[Raiden]> версии может разные. рар тоже скачет немного с встепени от версии
<|Amblnb|> Может, офтопиковый то я не обновляю..
<|Amblnb|> 3,71 стоит
<[Raiden]> ваще рар хороший, только не нужный. Хотя бы потому, что платный в винде. Как работает лин версия без денег - я незнаю :)
<Nor8>  Такс есть в репах рар
<Nor8> apt-get install rar unrar
<Nor8> И все
<Nor8> Но 7зип лучше ))
<[Raiden]> ваще я не против платных программ. НО в плане архиваторов это уже не очень надо. В лине я бы рекомендовал тар + с каким-нить методом сжатия. просто проверенная софтина по поводу  местной специфики.
<[Raiden]> права там, симлинки
<[Raiden]> если это не важно, тогда что понравится )
<|Amblnb|> В данном случае 7зип проигрывает 1588 против 1983 это из 4769 чистого текста
<Nor8> 7зип бесплатен и быстр )))0
<[Raiden]> ну может и не быстр,  но сжимать умеет и разжимать рар до кучи.
<|Amblnb|> А вот офтопиковый пока у меня выдал минимум 1590
<stolzus> [Raiden]: не путай rar и программу winrar
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Чем ты там меряешь?
<stolzus> 7z в винде испольует для разархивации модуль от rar
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: байтами )
<[Raiden]> stolzus: не очень понял. Я не помню что бы rar стал бесплатным или что он юзает другие алгоритмы сжатия.
<|Amblnb|> Просто взял первый попавшийся текстовый файл
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Таблицу сравнения внизу посмотри http://www.7-zip.org/
<stolzus> [Raiden]: для линукса он бесплатен (но не OpenSourse)
<[Raiden]> stolzus: да, только не от рар, а от бесплатного унрар и  модуль в комплекте обычно
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: И что там сжимали? Я тут про то что рар можно настроить под определённые типы файлов
<[Raiden]> stolzus: не знал )
<[Raiden]> думал триал какой-нить или ограничения
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Ты читать вообще умеешь? ))))
<|Amblnb|> Английский очень плохо
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Мозиллу и Гугль Землю сжимали
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мда...а ведь было время, когда на полном серьезе искали кряк для винзипа ))))))
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: а можно узнать зачем тебе нужна большая степень сжатия?
<[Raiden]> я личн ов тгз бекаплю и открываются везде и сжимается быстрее чем xz или bz2
<|Amblnb|> Воот. А теперь подумай что лучше должно сжиматся 1000 разных версий одного и того-же документа или 1000 самых разных файлов. Вот рар может сохранить одну версию несжатой, а со всех остальных удалить повторы. И только после этого ещё что-то дожать. В
<|Amblnb|> ыходит наименьший размер, вот я и спрашиваю, а есть ли альтернатива? Его так же можно настроить и не только под тексты...
<[Raiden]> макс сжатие интересная была штука с диалапом ) Когда лишний метр - куча времени.
<|Amblnb|> [Raiden]: Просто интересно, раньше юзал дискеты это было жизненно необходимо, уместить несколько курсаков на одну дискету )))
<stolzus> |Amblnb|: 1000 версий одного документа? use git, Luk!
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: все архиваторы примерно так работают...
<[Raiden]> убирают повторы
<[Raiden]> дб повторов по сути только разная
<|Amblnb|> Когда раньше тестил, то только рар справлялся, да и теперь он ещё лидер на тексте
<[Raiden]> рар с галкой солид кстати сначала создает 1 файл, потом паккует его - в общем как тар.
<[Raiden]> и обычно это выйгрыш дает
<|Amblnb|> stolzus: Ну я образно, в гугле планета их не меньше..
<Flash_X> какой командой апач рестартят?
<|Amblnb|> Так помню в старые времена и инстал свежего рара на дискету влазил и до 400 КиБ на всё остальное )))
<|Amblnb|> апаче рестарт
<|Amblnb|> или стоп старт
<|Amblnb|> И несколько документов по 300+ КиБ влазило на эти ~400 КиБ...
<|Amblnb|> Но архивы надо было делать строго по типам файлов
<|Amblnb|> Иначе сжатие очень сильно терялось
<Flash_X> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<|Amblnb|> Потому что одни настройки помогали сдать одни, файлы но совершенно не сжимали другие...
<|Amblnb|> *ж
<GerarD> Доброй ночи
<[Raiden]> в лине сча xz лучший паковщик по идее. На этом думаю всё. Сравнивай и пиши в какой-нить свой блог )
<Flash_X>  GerarD: доброй
<|Amblnb|> [Raiden]: как и 7зип сжал
<GerarD> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces" /etc/network/interfaces:8: too few parameters for iface line ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<stolzus> [Raiden]: а про бесплатность rar, кажется, я ошибся :) сейчас на официальный сайт зашёл
<GerarD> в чём проблема?
<[Raiden]> stolzus: )
<GerarD> auto eth0
<GerarD> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<[Raiden]> GerarD: а фиг знает, ты рут? права сеть рестартить есть?
<GerarD> под рутом не рестартит
<GerarD> XuMuK: помогай
<[Raiden]> и ещё возможно не стоит тут применят ьскрипты ifup и ifdown - я как в убунту перешел ещё ниразу не видел что бы они работали
<XuMuK> эээ... в чем?
<GerarD> плохо тебе однако
<GerarD> :)
<XuMuK> GerarD, и не нет ничего такого о чем бы знал я и не знал [Raiden]
<XuMuK> GerarD, я сюда не смотрел
<GerarD> ubuntu server 11.04
<GerarD>  ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces" /etc/network/interfaces:8: too few parameters for iface line ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<GerarD> при рестарте сети выдаёт беду
<[Raiden]> GerarD: можешь делать sudo services networking restart или sudo ifconfig eth0 down потом старт - это должно работать.
<[Raiden]> service без s
<[Raiden]> *потом up
<XuMuK> GerarD, cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep ifup
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: мимо
<|Amblnb|> Помоему нужны обе команды
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ifup это скрипт, не содержимое интерфейсес
<XuMuK> GerarD, ls -l /etc/network | grep interfaces
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: он есть
<[Raiden]> ifup просто чего-то хочет чего там нет
<XuMuK> [Raiden],  too few parameters for iface line ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"  говорит, что ты не совсем прав))
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> Ну сча узнаем
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: файл есть?
<|Amblnb|> да
<[Raiden]> можно греп убрать  ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<XuMuK> дословно: слишком много параметров для ифейс в линии ифап
<|Amblnb|> -rw-r----- 1 root root 784 2010-11-20 22:25 /etc/network/interfaces
<GerarD> хммм
<[Raiden]> в общем я незнаю о чем вы, вроде я дал ответ. Хочешь - пиши багрепорт
<|Amblnb|> У меня 1 - auto lo   и  2 - iface lo inet loopback
<GerarD> бррррр....
<|Amblnb|> На этом настройки файла закончены, остальное НМ делает
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/wireless/125289/
<GerarD> как содержимое файла или вывод комманды отправить на paste.org
<XuMuK> GerarD, cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep ifup | pastebiti
<XuMuK> GerarD, cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep ifup | pastebit
<XuMuK> блин
<XuMuK> GerarD, cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep ifup | pastebinit
<[Raiden]> pastebinit
<|Amblnb|> Ctrl+c --> Ctrl+v
<[Raiden]> vtyz buyjhbhe.n xnjkb&
<XuMuK> в консоли не прокатит
<[Raiden]> меня игнорируют чтоли?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: нету там ifup
<XuMuK> ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift+v
<|Amblnb|> А ну да
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я не видел))
<XuMuK> говорю же - я не смотрел))
<User375[web]> всем привет...только что установил убунту- первый раз в линуксе. помогите с настройкой под себя
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> User375[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/ иди изучай
<stolzus> User375[web]: опиши себя, какой ты
<stolzus> тогда поможем :)
<Nor8> User375[web]: Если ты женского пола, то фото в бикини обязательно
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<User375[web]> ввожу в терминале su- а пароль прописываемый при установки не срабатывает..
<stolzus> User375[web]: sudo используй
<|Amblnb|> User375[web]: И не должен, иди по ссылкам
<artus> User375[web], топай читай ! а не гипотезы выдвигай
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: sudo -i
<stolzus> а вообще да - читай вики, там хорошо написано
<artus> вот жеш, где такие умники находятцо, первый раз в линуксе ввожу в терминале su
<[Raiden]> Кстати, сча видел одного такого. Нетбук в биос не входит, говорю, слей мануал ,почитай - фиг. 2 часа траха, потом оказывается что входит когда работает от не от батареи.
<Nor8> artus: Может он с федоры мигрировал, но стеснятся признаться ;-)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так читать то вредно, британские ученые доказали :-D
<|Amblnb|> Я когда только поставил бунту устанавливал терминал с подключеным рутом, там сразу надо было пароль ввести и дальше работать от его имени )) Думаю там была просто команда на запуск с гксу ))
<artus> Nor8, а там тоже маны не признают чтоль?
<[Raiden]> а мог бы уложиться в 10 мин, включая слив мануала
<[Raiden]> Nor8: А блин )
<yeshkin> еще раз доброй ночи. уже стучался сегодня с этой проблемой, мож хоть ща кто что посоветует... на xfce начал самовольно перезагружаться скайп, также слетели некоторые настройки и элементы панелей. при попытке входа в систему после выхода выбрасывало оп
<yeshkin> ять на вход (выбор юзера). загрузился с ГНОМом, споймал ошибку, Скайп по прежнему глючит, Пиджин с Хромом (как ни странно, с вкладкой веб-аськи) вылетают. в чем может быть проблема?
<User375[web]> да, первый раз...хочу установить оперу...делаю как описанно тут- http://debianworld.ru/articles/ustanovka-brauzera-opera-v-debian-ubuntu/   ....за сылку на учёбу спасибо. ща гляну
<yeshkin> ошибка от ГНОМа - Error activating XKB configuration.
<yeshkin> It can happen under various circumstances:
<yeshkin>  • a bug in libxklavier library
<yeshkin>  • a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<yeshkin>  • X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<yeshkin> X server version data:
<yeshkin> The X.Org Foundation
<yeshkin> 11001000
<yeshkin> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<artus> @kick yeshkin
<|Amblnb|> Наверно стучался и тоже кикнули ))
<Sergey_IT> не ответили - даже какая система не сказал
<[Raiden]> вовремя ,  please include:
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> User375[web], http://debianworld.ru то тут причем? ))))
<stolzus> User375[web]: ставь сразу ubuntu-tweak, оттуда и оперу подцепишь
<XuMuK> yeshkin_, про pastebin.com слышал?
<yeshkin_> артус, прости, не пользовался раньше IRC толком, впредь буду умнее )
<XuMuK> хоть бы топик читали для приличия...
<yeshkin_> стыдно =( но все же - по проблеме есть идеи?
<yeshkin_> вот ошибка ГНОМа - http://pastebin.com/MRSYKGXc
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<User375[web]> <artus> поисковик выдал по запросу установки оперы в убунте..да и на самой странице сказано что это способ применяется как для дебиана так и для убунты
<Nor8> yeshkin_:  Тебе ж пишет лог, в чем проблема
<|Amblnb|> User375[web]: Достаточно установить нужные репозитории и установить из них что угодно...
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: по моему линку тоже муть, сек.
<yeshkin_> <Nor8>, в линуксе я новичек, так что не обезсудьте... переустановить х-серв и libxklavier library?
<|Amblnb|> На сайте оперы должен быть мануал
<User375[web]> так проблема с вдом пароля суперпользователя остается...при установки мне не выдавало поля для заполнения суперпользователя. его как-то можно сейчас задать?
<Nor8> yeshkin_: Попробуй, но вполне возможно, что есть конфликт с софтом. Ничего левого не ставил?
<XuMuK> User375[web], а чем способ скачивания деб-пакета и двойного клика по нему не подошол?
<Sergey_IT> yeshkin_, хоть бы сказал что за ос
<yeshkin_> <Nor8>, нет кажись, только на вебсерв +сайт
<artus> yeshkin_, энто, за флуд уйдеш в баню
<yeshkin_> <Sergey_IT>, Ubuntu 11.04, 32-битная
<Nor8> yeshkin_: Ну тогда в синаптике исправь зависимости, может криво встал пакет
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: если ты хочешь  пароль для рута sudo passwd root - только, врятли тебе это пригодится в убунте, если ты конечно не будешь изобретать  и почитаешь как её юзать
<XuMuK>  
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<artus> [Raiden], вот учитывая что он первый раз в линуксе, то ему пароль на рута ну ниразу не нужен)
<Sergey_IT> yeshkin_, а где в убунте xfce?
<User375[web]> да опера это следствие...причина в учотке суперпользователя. я так понял она отсутствует или я ошибаюсь? дело в том, что я задавал свою учотку и пароль к ней. при входе в линукс меня спрашиваети логин и пароль-всё совпадает и я захожу в сиÑ
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: по поводу оперы, мой линк сойдет, я передумал или совсем по простому - скачай ubuntu-tweaker , там есть продкюлчение репов
<artus> User375[web], пополам мессагу пореж , поломалась она
<yeshkin_> <Nor8>, ладно, попробую, спасибо. <Sergey_IT>, устанавливал поверх ГНОМа
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: да, ошибаешся 2 раза. 1. пользователь рут есть , 2. причина не в этом
<XuMuK> artus, наптик)
<|Amblnb|> Твеак самое оно для новых пользователей
<Sergey_IT> yeshkin_, сначала изучи, а потом меняй
<artus> |Amblnb|, чем? там что они понятия не будут знать как со штатным набором работать?
<XuMuK> |Amblnb|, ты уж или пиши по русски - твик или по пиндосски - tweak
<XuMuK> а то как то гибрид ежа с ужом получилсо
<|Amblnb|> artus: Ну так в нём не всё есть, некоторое ручками прийдётся..
<|Amblnb|> XuMuK: Скажем так, произношение латиницы везде разное, а вот тупо посимвольно сопоставить гораздо легче...
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> |Amblnb|, дык тогда гигтег ецуфл )
<XuMuK> |Amblnb|, твик он и есть твик
<User375[web]> <[Raiden]> а на русском описание есть? просто я не ахти в инглеше...а переводчик от гугла не может открыть страницу- матюкается на урл
<[Raiden]> можно считать твеак не произношением , а транслитом
<XuMuK> так то да
<|Amblnb|> Кстати и ихнее Е у нас Э, а чего-то лепят Е
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list , вбей строку  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free , сохрани, выйди.
<[Raiden]> потом... сча флудану простите
<[Raiden]> wget -qO - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install opera
<[Raiden]> и всё
<|Amblnb|> Где-то же былва вики оперы, там это всё было расписано
<[Raiden]> но ubuntu-tweaker поставь посмотреть по любому ) а то  задолбаешь вопросами
<weise> ха, поставь хр, а то задолбаешь вопросами. над запомнить))
<User375[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо...БОЛЬШОЕ такое человечиское спасибо
<Nor8>  Дебом не поставить уже оперу, скачав с офф сайта? Все, все кулхацкеры? ))))
<yeshkin_> пытаюсь обновить поврежденное в синаптике по http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/synaptic#%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA_%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C_%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B . на пункт один ничего не выделяет, на 2 не реагиурует. как верно?
<XuMuK> я сказал тоже самое... ССЗБ
<artus> тут как то скорее, с оперой да на линукс O_o :D
<XuMuK> yeshkin_, закрой синаптик/софт. центр и сделай sudo apt-get install -f
<weise> artus, ты почему меня банишь предвзято?)
<weise> и юмора не понимаешь
<User375[web]> <artus> ну не нравится мне огненый лис..привык я к опере
<XuMuK> artus, ну это то ладно, о вкусах не спорят, но вот зачем жизнь себе усложнять - я хз...
<|Amblnb|> Опера хороша тем что новые форматы хорошо поддерживает.
<XuMuK> User375[web], хром же... он уже давно оперу уделал по всем показателям
<artus> |Amblnb|, поподробнее) какие такие новые форматы)
<|Amblnb|> artus: СВГ например
<artus> учитывая что в половине случаев она сливает хрому, в другой огнелису)
<User375[web]> да ладно...не будем устраивать холивар по поводу браузеров)))
<artus> |Amblnb|, это что за ругательство страшное?
<|Amblnb|> Ну МВГ )
<|Amblnb|> Маштабируемая Векторноя Графика
<artus> пример покажи, ссылкой)
<XuMuK> и зачем она вапще в браузере?
<|Amblnb|> о_О
<weise> картинка это
<weise> по простому
<XuMuK> аа
<|Amblnb|> Как зачем? А для чег7о её делали? ))
<yeshkin_> <XuMuK>, выполнил, ничего не обновило. что еще могу сделать со своей проблемой (при потребности продублирую)
<artus> |Amblnb|, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SVG#.D0.9F.D1.80.D0.B8.D0.BC.D0.B5.D1.80 раздел поддержка загляни , и умойся )
<XuMuK> yeshkin_, sudo apt-get update два раза
<Escsun> Пока всем
<[Raiden]> yeshkin_: напомни пробелму
<artus> он все поломал)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: 2 раза надежней? :) Вы мну удивляете
<XuMuK> [Raiden], :)
<User375[web]> <[Raiden]> а этот твикер доступен через центр приложений убунту?
<|Amblnb|> artus: http://bestforum.7bk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=6121&p=14#p353030
<XuMuK> просто замечал, что при ошибках бывает, что первый раз выдает ошибки, а второй уже нет)
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: нет, надо скачать деб пакет и кликнуть по нему 2 раза. либо почитат ькак репозиторий добавить
<XuMuK> прикольная каркуша))
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<artus> |Amblnb|, типа на смеющийсо файлик посмотреть?
<|Amblnb|> XuMuK: А остальные картинки что невидно?
<artus> *смайлик
<|Amblnb|> Нет там есть две СВГ картинки
<yeshkin_> <[Raiden]>, http://pastebin.com/i4yvNXX6
<User375[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо...ща гляну. а в нём можно менять картинку в загрущике?
<|Amblnb|> Которые нормально работают только в опере
<|Amblnb|> Хотя щас посмотрю неавторизованым, может вам ничего невидно
<artus> |Amblnb|, открыл сорцы страницы, поиск по svg полчит, так тчо не знаю что ты хотел показать )
<[Raiden]> User375[web]: я думаю тебе неплохо бы сбросить ключик гконфа, который там описан, там по ходу мусор. И может быть как-то проверить, верно ли раскладки в системе настроены - хз. Или сначала создай ещё юзера - будешь знать глобальная проблема или у юзер
<[Raiden]> а.
<|Amblnb|> artus: Форум непринимает СВГ поэтому там подмена в виде ПНГ
<|Amblnb|> Но файл открывается СВГшный
<artus> |Amblnb|, ага, оказываетцо что там еще и подмена
<|Amblnb|> Над авой есть картинка, а подпись невидно
<|Amblnb|> artus: Ну редирект
<yeshkin_> <[Raiden]>, что еще подскажешь?
<zlodey> всем ночи доброй
<artus> |Amblnb|, кароче, мало того что форум кривой, дык еще и непонятные у тебя приемущества у оперы)
<zlodey> есть кто юзающий awesome ?
<|Amblnb|> artus: Ну вот хром на странице криво показывает СВГ, а на отдельной нормально. Далее анимация в опере нормально проходит, а в хроме тормоза. В опере тоже не всё гладко, например шрифты левые.
<artus> |Amblnb|, в хроме тормоза O_o
<go8765432> [Raiden], а в чём будет разница между - копировать/вставить и программой бэкапа - я так посмотрел и ничё не увидел... ?
<|Amblnb|> artus: http://obovsiom.org.ua/image/svg/Podpis_Amblnb_002.svg
<go8765432> artus,  у меня там постоянно тормоза. чё удивляешься ?
<|Amblnb|> Хром далеко не идеален...
<artus> |Amblnb|, и в хроме, и в ff все пучком ) все летаеть ) как белка )
<|Amblnb|> Но с его темпами, это поправимо, лиж бы занялись..
<|Amblnb|> artus: А человечек?
<artus> бегает)
<artus> от белки)
<artus> |Amblnb|, кароче, если у тя криво стоит ff с хромом, это не значит что они кривые)
<|Amblnb|> А у меня на миг появляется и изчезает, потом опять гдето явится и исчезнет
<go8765432> [Raiden], тут ?
<|Amblnb|> В опере с этим всё ок
<go8765432> repeat:  в чём будет разница между - копировать/вставить и программой бэкапа - я так посмотрел и ничё не увидел... ?
<|Amblnb|> ТОлько шпифт наверно какой-то тимэс нэв роман
<artus> |Amblnb|, http://itmages.ru/image/view/244243/68eb9350
<artus> видео писать не буду ) влом )
<artus> шрифты одинаковые)
<HACTEHbKA> Ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> HACTEHbKA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> |Amblnb|, я щас сравнил в опере и хроме и всё ок и там и там
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, привет, тролль))*
<XuMuK> гг
<go8765432> XuMuK,    в чём будет разница между - копировать/вставить и программой бэкапа - я так посмотрел и ничё не увидел... ?
<go8765432> XuMuK,  она так и не научилась сразу - утф включать ?
<|Amblnb|> artus: Шрифт в опере кривой ) тут видно текст http://obovsiom.org.ua/image/svg/Ststus_Amblnb_001.svg а там просто внешние картинки вставлены
<XuMuK> go8765432, в том, что бекап, как правило, автоматизирован
<[Raiden]> go8765432: бекап - это обычно регулярное создание копий. бэк - назад , ап - типа вверх , ну в общем получается для того что бы можно было вернуть.
<artus> |Amblnb|, где кривой? скрин эталонный показывай
<go8765432> [Raiden], т.е если мне надо просто резервная копия, то особого смысла разворачивать программой бэкапа впринцыпе и нет ?
<go8765432> если это копия одно папки к примеру
<|Amblnb|> Вот кстати на форуме хром отображает внешние картинки только из кеша, а сам почему-то грузить не хочет (
<HACTEHbKA> Норм? =)
<XuMuK> go8765432, сам то как думаешь?))
<HACTEHbKA> Я забыла про кодировку =)
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ??? ?? ??? ?
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, да всё гуд))*
<HACTEHbKA> +XuMuK врушка =)
<XuMuK> +HACTEHbKA ты чтоли в гуглоплюсе теперь?))
<go8765432> XuMuK,  по поводу первого или второго
<HACTEHbKA> +XuMuK, эм.. это как? =)
<XuMuK> go8765432, по поводу бекапа одной папки
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, ну так))
<go8765432> XuMuK,  я думаю нет разницы
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK, ну так вобщем проблемка литтл =)
<XuMuK> go8765432, а я думаю, что простая копия проще
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, в чем?)
<HACTEHbKA> Поставила себе ubuntu desktop amd 64 и теперь у меня мышка наполовину работает.. То есть курсор ходит нормально, но на кнопки не реагирует вообще...
<go8765432> XuMuK,  я это и имел ввиду :) просто не хотелось обидеть разработчиков бэкаповых утилит :)
<|Amblnb|> http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20110731/JqYNdRf6.png - Опера, http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20110731/pAC3VnWL.png - хром
<|Amblnb|> Над авой перья ещё к кеше,а вот подпись без внешних картинок
<XuMuK> go8765432, бекапы не для одной папки придуманы, а для регулярного копирования заранее заданных папок/файлов и больших объемов информации
<XuMuK> как правило...
<[Raiden]> go8765432: некоторые пользуются. Я - нет. Точнее у меня вместо программы бекапа костыль на баше с таром, который берет файлы и папки из списка и пакует
<[Raiden]> и всё
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, чо за мышка? игровая какая нить?
<[Raiden]> но, кому-то возможно надо другое
<HACTEHbKA> x7
<go8765432> XuMuK,  я предполагал это :) ну теперь уже всё яно . спс :) буду как в каменном веке делать копи/пэйст :)
 * go8765432 теперь всё знает и может спокойно уходить
<stolzus> это не каменный век
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: Atech которая?
<stolzus> это простое решение простой задачи
<HACTEHbKA> Она
<XuMuK> блин, я фигею, как все внезапно стали вставлять пиндосские слова в русской речи...
<XuMuK> я один такой? о_О
<XuMuK> ну зачем это надо*
<Nor8> HACTEHbKA: Забудь, не работает она в убунту )))
<artus> XuMuK, йес офкос)
<|Amblnb|> Я тоже против, лучше по возможности перевести
<XuMuK> artus, :')
<HACTEHbKA> как так не работает, если работает та же мышка на другой машине только там убунту 386
<stolzus> лучше писать на английском
<XuMuK> ok, so let's everybody speaks english
<go8765432> stolzus, это когда xneur допилят - так сразу и начнёмс :)
<User375[web]> а не подскажете как кнопки управления окном(свернуть/развернуть и закрыть) пееместить на ихпривычное место(верхний правый угол)?
<|Amblnb|> Но это не английский канал
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя просто острый приступ любви к русскому языку, в навязчивой форме! Что очень удивительно, если посмотреть на твое фото :-D  Вызови врача срочно
<Wormad> ку всем
<XuMuK> and we all will get get banned in question of few minuts
<XuMuK> да, artus ?))
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<stolzus> достаточно использовать термины by natural language, а остальное на русском
<artus> yes )
<XuMuK> artus, и чо? у меня теперь два плюса чтоль будет?))
<Wormad> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<artus> XuMuK, да) вся грудь в орденах)
<XuMuK> artus, операцию сделаю))
<stolzus> это круче, чем две звезды на ЛОРе
<XuMuK> каг Брежнев__
<HACTEHbKA> Somebody wanna help me? =)))
<Nor8>  Кто-нибудь уже ставил себе? http://geta3d.com/
<go8765432> HACTEHbKA, есть окружения ориентированные на управление с клавиатуры, без использования мышки
<Amblnb> User375[web]: через ubuntu-tweaker
<go8765432> помог?
<Nor8>  HACTEHbKA: Тебе ужет ответили, не дружит с убунту твоя мышь
<Amblnb> artus: Ну что посмотрел скрины?
<HACTEHbKA> <HACTEHbKA> как так не работает, если работает та же мышка на другой машине только там убунту 386
<go8765432> разговаривать сама с собой - это круто :)
<User375[web]> <Amblnb> установил я твикер..чот не нашёл я там графы соответствующей...ткни носом
<stolzus> HACTEHbKA: ставь себе 386
<Amblnb> HACTEHbKA: Тоесть на 64 битной неработает, а на 32-х работает?
<HACTEHbKA> Ага
<Amblnb> Значит дело существовании 64-х битных дров
<HACTEHbKA> go8765432, я люблю поговорить с интересным и умным человеком =))
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что мышка какой-нить а4тех , а там где 32битная убунта - совсем не эта мышка.
<Flash_X> Диалог с новой версией Windows с искусственным интеллектом:
<Flash_X>  Windows: вы действительно хотите удалить этот файл?
<Flash_X>  User: да!
<Flash_X>  Windows: а почему?
<HACTEHbKA> [Raiden], я подключала эту же мышку на тот комп где 386
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Атех и есть
<Amblnb> User375[web]: Рабочий стол / Оконный менеджер *э
<[Raiden]> HACTEHbKA: Хм
<Wormad> ребят, меня слышно?
<stolzus> Wormad: ага
<HACTEHbKA> Только вот еще я вспомнила, на той машине 11.04, а у меня 10.10
<XuMuK> Wormad, неа
<Flash_X> даж немного видно
<User375[web]> <Amblnb> угу, нашёл. спасибо
<Wormad> stolzus спс
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю. Но думаю может быть нужна доп. донастройка. Т.е. надо просто гугльнут ьпо теме a4tech мышей и xorg
<XuMuK> stolzus, и чо он сказал? о_О
<Amblnb> User375[web]: Теперь знаеш где их можно перемешать ))
<stolzus> или поставить 32битную версию
<stolzus> XuMuK: кто? Wormad чтоль? :) я думаю просто тестирует :)
<[Raiden]> плюсую за совет stolzus - возможно это будет бесполезно, но зато реабилитирует 64бит версию :)
<XuMuK> stolzus, ну ты крут)
<[Raiden]> может быть связка какая-то конкретная не работает железа
<stolzus> :)
<[Raiden]> хотя готов признать что именно в 64бит баг есть с ними.
<go8765432> а в чём разница между 64 и 32 ?
<[Raiden]> но есть маленькое сомнение
<Amblnb> В два раза разница ))
<stolzus> 32битная допилена, а 64 - нет
<stolzus> пожалуй главное отличие
<Nor8> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118600.0
<[Raiden]> ох
<Nor8> Про мышь
<go8765432> stolzus, а принцыпиальная в чём ?
<Amblnb> Обычно же говорят, что на 64-х битной идут и 32-х битные проги
<Nor8> stolzus: Это ты зря, все допилено
<stolzus> всё равно нареканий больше слышно от 64-битной
<[Raiden]> go8765432: она использует процессор в этом режиме:
<[Raiden]> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/wiki/AMD64
<stolzus> да и прог большинство так или иначе на 32-х
<Nor8> stolzus: Каких нареканий?
<go8765432> [Raiden],  а тебе зачем everythinghttps ? :)
<stolzus> что чего-то не работает. но я сужу лишь по встречающейся инфе в инете
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, нравится
<HACTEHbKA> вроде нашла, ща попробую =)
<stolzus> go8765432: так архитектуру 64-битную держит. в том и разница
<go8765432> [Raiden], и небось icecat себе поставил ?
<User375[web]> <Amblnb> а изменить расположение панели(с верхней части экрана в низ)?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: нет
<[Raiden]> go8765432: плагин в фф
<[Raiden]> logitech норм , они везде работают
<[Raiden]> или по любому работают, если хотите
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это то да, но и они не спасают от глюков в вайне
<Nor8> [Raiden]: От одного из которых я не знаю как избавиться
<Amblnb> User375[web]: Разблокируй правой кнопкой, и там же есть переместить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: от какого?
<[Raiden]> из
<ydz> Приветствую!
<XuMuK> ку
<ydz> Ребят, что-то не получается обновить kde на 10.10
<Amblnb> Или перемещать можно с зажатым Альтом
<ydz> до 4.6
<stolzus> уже 4.7
<stolzus> вопрос не актуален
<Amblnb> User375[web]: А вообще вверху удобней
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Дефолтный курсор стал с какого то момента всегда висит на месте прицела в шутере, не пропадает, как обычно он это делал
<XuMuK> Amblnb, ещё, как вариант, альт+ф7 и стрелочки)
<ydz> Ну сначала до 4.6 потом до 4.7
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Раздражает зараза
<ydz> Или можно сразу до 4.7?
<Amblnb> XuMuK: А на панэль оно действует? о_О
<ydz> добавил и ppa:kubuntu-ppa и ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<[Raiden]> я могу только посоветовать j,yjdbnm lbcnh lj 11.04  и потом  подключить реп из новостей на kubuntu.org с 4.7.0
<ydz> ничего не обновляется ни dist-upgrade ни upgrade ом
<ydz> Как быть?
<[Raiden]> обновить дистр до
<[Raiden]> а должно?
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> эх, испортил нас (большинство) безлимитный инет...
<[Raiden]> как быть - самый простой вариант выше.
<XuMuK> Amblnb, ааа, вы про панель? вряд ли...
<Amblnb> Там только альт
<ydz> Не вижу выше
<[Raiden]> ydz: [02:22:56] [[Raiden]]я могу только посоветовать j,yjdbnm lbcnh lj 11.04  и потом  подключить реп из новостей на kubuntu.org с 4.7.0
<[Raiden]> [02:23:05] [[Raiden]]обновить дистр до
<ydz> Я только что ушел с 11.04, ибо это фигня
<User375[web]> <Amblnb>кляцаю по ней правой кнопкой мыши- никакого результата...зажимаю альт тоже
<Amblnb> Хотя Альт может быль отключен, тогда его надо включить в комбинациях клавиш, для перемещения
<XuMuK> чо то раньше кеды годами не обновляли, а тут одно за другим
<ydz> Раньше на 10.10 можно было до 4.6 обновится без проблем, сейчас что изменилось?
<Amblnb> User375[web]: Зажми альт и просто левой мышкой тяни
<Amblnb> За пустое место
<[Raiden]> ydz: ваши трудности.  Можете искать реп под 10.10 или брать пакеты с репа на ппа и пересобирать под 10.10
<ydz> Я чего не догоняю
<User375[web]> <Amblnb>не тянетса...
<ydz> Раньше на 10.10 можно было до 4.6 обновится без проблем, сейчас что изменилось?
<[Raiden]> ydz: если можно было, то наверное и сча можно - ищи реп. боюсь только что там будет не 4.6.5 а что-то старее.
<ydz> Да я всегда обновлялся с ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<[Raiden]> как назывался 10.10?
<[Raiden]> маверик?
<ydz> да
<ydz> Меня всегда интересовал вопрос почему на убунте все так не организованно?
<[Raiden]> можешь полазить по https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages , в свойствах пакетов
<[Raiden]> там походу только под натти
<ydz> Почему например 4.6 не перенесли в офф репы для 10.10?
<XuMuK> ydz, а где организовано?)
<ydz> на archlinux например
<XuMuK> кроме арча)...
<XuMuK> ыы
<ydz> Почему кроме?
<[Raiden]> я вижу 2 варианта и оба озвучил. Либо апгрейд дистра , либо бэкпорт из натти  собственноручно.
<XuMuK> ydz, коллега))
<HACTEHbKA> Капец...
<HACTEHbKA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=maverick
<Amblnb> User375[web]: Тогда Система / Параметры / Менеджер настройки КомпизКонфиг / Управление окнами / Переместить окно
<XuMuK> ydz, да не, ничего против, сам на нем))
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 3 вариант - поставить арч - он  роллинг релиз, т.е. без версий.
<ydz> У меня на  десктопе arch, самый лучший дистр из всех что я юзал
 * ydz срет ubuntu
<go8765432> чем лучше убунты ?
<ydz> Попробуйте, узнаете
<XuMuK> ydz, мне тоже нравитсо... он и убунта с гномом2
<artus> @voice ydz
<artus> ydz, без агитаций тут)
<ydz> Хорошо хорошо )) но не мог я такой обсир пропустить
<XuMuK> ydz, у меня на ноуте арч, на серверах или убунта или дебиан
<[Raiden]> ydz: кстати, что не так в 11.04 , ну кроме выбора гном\юнити
<[Raiden]> ?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], тормоза убрали уже?
<[Raiden]> какие? :)
<XuMuK> тормозные)
<[Raiden]> у меня не лагает
<ydz> У меня нетбук весь лагает как только может на ней
<ydz> Причем такая нестабильность просто удивляет
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я себе её ставил как тока вышла - лагало ппц... потому и перелез опять на арч
<[Raiden]> а по более конкретному вопросу надо конкретно гуглить, может и лагает в конкретной связке. например компиз 0.9+ радеон
<ydz> У кого то на таком же нетбуке все в порядке, а у меня все через одно место
<go8765432> а что значит зелёний ник в иксчате - в списке ?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: У меня был 1 глюк только в 11.04 , был связан с дровами нвидия, моей видеокартой и именно этой версией иксов.
<[Raiden]> после замены дров - всё ок.
<[Raiden]> менять дистры на каждый чих - бред.
<artus> даеш IEEE 802.22
<XuMuK> go8765432, отвечая на твой предидущий вопрос: своей простотой
<[Raiden]> хотя иногда надо
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Хотел я тут на роллинг переехать на  базе Генту, но такой он сырой )))
<XuMuK> ну и всегда более свежими версиями пакетов
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Это мода офтопиков
<ydz> И потом, в чем разница между пакетами для 11.04 И 10.10?
<ydz> Реп то Ubuntu 11.04 & Ubuntu 10.10 PPA
<stolzus> прикольно
<XuMuK> это на вскидку... а если призадумацо, то плюсов много
<[Raiden]> вот товарищу ydz точно надо. Либо надо понять что в дистрах с версиями редко меняются версии, только патчи безопасности.
<go8765432> XuMuK,  я думал - но мой последний вопрос :) никак не мог понять :)
<stolzus> а я жду 1 августа, чтобы инет был, и буду ставить второй сстемой арч :)
<stolzus> забавно
<ydz> Вот не думал я что запер будет на таком месте
<User375[web]> <Amblnb>включено...в настройках мыши-алт бутон1, клава -алт f7..тока это работает только с окнами, а на пенель не реагирует
<Amblnb> User375[web]: У меня реагирует
<Amblnb> User375[web]: В свойствах панели выбери где она должна находится
<Amblnb> Во я даю, мне легче мышкой стянуть чем в свойства глянуть :D
<Amblnb> А самое главное расказал как мышку включить где-то в дебрях ))
<User375[web]> да кляцаю по ней я праой кнпкой мышки- вообще никаких результатов...в старых версиях помню было это меню..а тут нет.  может какой файлик подрегулировать?
<HACTEHbKA> А я сделала мышку =)
<XuMuK> User375[web], ну это не нормально...
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, молодец))
<artus> User375[web], это в каких же старых версиях если ты первый день за убунтой и линуксом в часности?
<Amblnb> User375[web]: У меня Убунту 10.04, может у тебя чтото супер новое, где это ещё недопилили?
<go8765432> *умница
<ydz> Короче ubuntu не катит, завтра поставлю arch
<XuMuK> artus, поймал))
<ydz> Спокойной ночи, товарищи!
<artus> User375[web], потролить зашол? это лечитцо)
<[Raiden]> ydz: линукс - помойка из сорцов, компилить надо. в 10.10 либжпер одной версии, в 11.04 другая хрень.
<[Raiden]> вовремя срулил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, в 11.04 эмеральд так и не запилили до конца )))
<User375[web]> друг показывал- он уже лет 5 с линуксом дружно живёт...я вот только вчера созрел. скачал болванку и сегодня установил
<HACTEHbKA> Всё. Теперь со спокойной душой спатеньки =) Спасибо за пинок в гугл =)))
<[Raiden]> зато написали хавту как откатить компиз на релизную ветку
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, споки))*
<artus> User375[web], отмазка засчитана :D
<HACTEHbKA> XuMuK, =*
<User375[web]> <artus> так прикол в том, что он уехал отдыхать, вот за помощь в вопросах от чайника обращаюсь тут)))
<artus> User375[web], подсадил и свалил, какой коварный мальчик )
<stolzus> палево какое-то :) слишком много совпадений
<Amblnb> Оставь вверху, там удобней, онка под панэль не уползают
<[Raiden]> роллинг кстати может стабильней быть. Обычно это означает обновление до самых новых стабильных версий.
<[Raiden]> т.е. по идее компиз 0.9 в ролинг дистр не мог бы попасть
<[Raiden]> ну конечно если буквально следовать...
<XuMuK> к сожалению попал...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так его там и не было
<XuMuK> $~>compiz --version                                                        0:48
<XuMuK> compiz 0.8.8
<Nor8> Это стэйбл
<XuMuK> ой, точно))*
<XuMuK> я перепутал(в мыслях))
<Nor8> XuMuK: 0.9.4 не стабильный
<XuMuK> Nor8, спс, Кэп)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну значит надо тоже в убунте поставить стейбл, если он нужен , за одно юнити грохнется :)
<Amblnb> Значит надо поставить нестабильный, чтоб не зря )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Юнити не пользую, баловство все это )))
<[Raiden]> тем более
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты ж не знал ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да легче эмеральд обновить, чем компиз откатывать
<XuMuK> Nor8, теперь перепутал ты, понятия знал и попутал
<Flash_X> Бьерн Страустрап, один из разработчиков языка С++:
<Flash_X>  Я всегда мечтал о том, чтобы работа с компьютером была не сложнее пользования телефоном. Моя мечта стала реальностью. Теперь я уже не знаю, как пользоваться всеми возможностями телефона
<User375[web]> всем спасибо, за то что не закидали камнями)))отличной ночи и хорошего настроения.  я уже отключаюсь-голова пухнет от новой инфы.
<XuMuK> Flash_X, смешно, да)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты попутал каналы, шансон-ру в другой ветке ;-)
<[Raiden]> у федрщиков кстати много на 14.х осталось. Я у них в жабере вишу недели две+
<XuMuK> Nor8, ты чо то последнее время как не тыкнешь в мой ник, так начинаешь нести хрень ;)
<[Raiden]> кого-то системд беспокоит, кого-то гном3
<Nor8> XuMuK: И в следующий раз воздержитесь от использования слэнга суб-культурных групп в общественных местах :-D
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну хз, я уже привык к 3-му, даже уже не так охото переходить обратно во 2-й))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Что но вообще умеет, 3-ий гном?
<XuMuK> несмотря на компиз и прочие няшные штуки)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ага, компиз еще не умеет )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, в двух словах не расскажешь... поставь да посмотри...
<Flash_X> хм, звиняйте за глупый вопрос: Я поставил phpmyadmin, захожу на http://localhost/phpmyadmin а там еррор 404. Что делать?
<[Raiden]> я тоже почти привык за неделю, с десятком расширений было удобней чем с пустым. И их будет много потом
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да как то ставил по мануалу Райдена, не запустился он. Хорошо хоть удалился нормально
<XuMuK> Nor8, он умеет компиз, но сильно ограниченно...
<artus> Flash_X, топать на канал php
<Flash_X> там англоязычные-красноглазые
<[Raiden]> не некоторые моменты не очень нравятся. Например слово _потом_ :)
<Amblnb> Flash_X: Надо было с зависимостями ставить
<Flash_X> Amblnb: эт как?
<Amblnb> Flash_X: Ну например синоптик сам предлогает остальное доустановить
<[Raiden]> мой мануал тот же что и везде, ятолько приписал установку пары пакетов, без которых гном3 ставится без темы
<XuMuK> Flash_X, его не только поставить надо, но и напильнегом слегка пройтись...
<XuMuK> в гугле ну оооочень много манов
<artus> Amblnb, синоптик окромя посоветовать перед дождем взять зонтик ничего не может более)
<Flash_X> значит мне его удалять, и ставить через синоптик?
<Amblnb> Зависимости его надо поставить
<Flash_X> Amblnb:  как?
<Amblnb> Через консоль непомню
<[Raiden]> в общем гном3 можно донастроить\перенастроить или даже юзат ьфаллбек моде, который врятли будут развивать. А те же кеды вроде бы можно юзать сразу. Вот я на них и ускакал.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере до осени
<Amblnb> А в синаптике наверно исправить ошибки
<artus> Flash_X, php5 libapache2-mod-php5  php5-mysql phpmyadmin , и вообще в гугл
<Amblnb> Там и апачь поидее будет
<[Raiden]> бб
<Amblnb> \me тоже бубу
 * Amblnb тоже бубу
<Flash_X> E: dkimproxy: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 2
<Flash_X> что может быть?
<XuMuK> Flash_X в /etc/init.d/dkimproxy  убери ключ -d напротив hostname
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-31
<Evrey18> привет
<Evrey18> Подскажите пжлст, стоит xubuntu, при выходе выдает "Не удалось получить ответ от менеджера сеансов" "Менеджер сеансов должен быть в режиме ожидании при запросе на выключение"
<Evrey18> привет
<Slukin> Ïðèâåò, íå ïîäñêàæèòå, ÷òî ëó÷øå èñïîëüçîâàòü Ubuntu èëè Kubuntu?
<ubuntuhelp> Slukin! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<bosyak> привет всем.
<bosyak> Убунту-сервер вообще надежная штука?
<andersen> ставь демьян
<Slukin> Привет, не подскажите, что лучше использовать Ubuntu или Kubuntu?
<masters_> ubuntu
<masters_> kubuntu -кривая
<Slukin> спасибо
<Slukin> сделал вывод, а что насчет последнего обновления КДЕ с исправлениями ошибок?
<Slukin> точнее последнего релиза)
<User404[web]> audaciuos не читает русский язык
<User404[web]> загагулины какие то в плей листе.
<User404[web]> Что делать народ?
<XuMuK> User404[web], потому что кодировка виндовая в названиях и тегах... переделывать в православный утф
<User404[web]> как ?
<XuMuK> easytag например
<User404[web]> что это?
<User404[web]> куда использовать?
<XuMuK> мозг используй хоть сдецл
<XuMuK> не всеж туда еду пихать
<XuMuK> или сиди дальше в винде и не парься
<User404[web]> sudo бла бла install???
<XuMuK> именно
<User404[web]> спс
<XuMuK> нзчт
<User404[web]> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<User404[web]> это конец:?
<User404[web]> скачал открыл что дальше?
<User404[web]> все песни сюда надо сувать?
<User404[web]> все вроде разробрался
<User404[web]> спс
<andersen> как определить ФС диска в /dev?
<rty4047> 2 andersen: sudo blkid
<andersen> ok, вопрос такой тогда. как подружить squeeze и какую то ноклу без стороннего софта?
<rty4047> squeeze - тот который архиватор?
<andersen> сквиз-это debian 6 (=
<rty4047> sudo bash  далее mkdir /media/nokla && mount -t (что-там у нее за ФС) /dev/sd(букву и циферку из blkid вставить) /media/nokla/
<User643[web]> easytag
<User643[web]> есть ли еще варианты кроме easytag ???
<Evrey18> люди
<jillsmitt> User643[web]: easytag хороший
<User643[web]> он долго очищает тэги
<User643[web]> может шрифт скачать или другой способ есть?
<andersen> rty4047:  пробовал так. во-первых-хз какая там фс
<Evrey18> подскажите пжлст почему я не могу корректно завершить работу пишет Failed to log out Менеджер сеансов должен быть в режиме ожидании при запросе на выключение
<jillsmitt> User643[web]: с какой скоростью?
<Slukin> кто-нибудь знает какую-нибудь хорошую программулину для создания качественного слайд-шоу из фотографий???
<User643[web]> со скростью 1 песня в 2 сек
<andersen> а во вторых есть файлы в дев: sg0, sg1-not block devices
<User643[web]> у меня 12000 песен
<User643[web]> есть варианты с добавкой шрифта?
<User643[web]> или изитэг это последняя надежда?
<GerarD1> Здравствуйте!
<User643[web]> ну что народ?
<User643[web]> есть варианты?
<GerarD1> XuMuK: привет, не подскажешь на убунту сервер что нужно сделать чтобы моник не отключался
<jillsmitt> User643[web]: 12 000 это не много
<jillsmitt> да и easytag работает нормально
<jillsmitt> просто у тебя наверное медленные накопители
<User643[web]> я согласен с этим
<User643[web]> есть ли другой выход ?
<jillsmitt> есть
<jillsmitt> пиши сценарий
<GerarD1> !acpi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='acpi'
<rty4047> andersen: в ней самой есть опция подключения "только как флешка" или что-то подобное? вывод blkid в студию
<andersen> нет. там только linux-разделы
<andersen> а не. вот пошло
<User643[web]> подскажите проги по професиональной звукозаписи
<Evrey18> подскажите пжлст почему я не могу корректно завершить работу пишет Failed to log out Менеджер сеансов должен быть в режиме ожидании при запросе на выключение.
<|Amblnb|> Прикольно, гимп может сохранить файл в МНГ, но неможет его открыть ))
<andersen> рестартни gdm, kdm или чего там у тебя
<rty4047> Evrey: sudo shutdown -P now нормально завершает? или -r вместо P если надо перезагрузить.
<User643[web]> qmmp не работает управление звуком
<Evrey18> rty4047: верхняя и жинжяя панелька пропала и все :)
<rty4047> нужно подождать немного.
<Evrey18> а ребутнулся нормально
<rty4047> несовместимого ничего не ставил через make install ?
<Evrey18> хм, до этого пропали кнопки свернуть развернуть и закрыть окно, мучал через консоль, может что и поставил
<Evrey18> подскажи пжлст какой командой удалять программы через консоль
<rty4047> что раньше делалось в консоли смотреть в файле ~/.bash_history. sudo apt-get remove %package_name%
<rty4047> а проблема с кнопками решаеться командой openbox --replace
<User553[web]> как можно отключить print screen  кнопку*?
<loz> hi
<loz> когда уже будет моноширный шрифт убунту?
<User553[web]>  НАРОД как можно отключить print screen  кнопку*?
<loz> зачем?
<User553[web]> она расположена рядом с кнопкой удалить и я ее задеваю
<User553[web]> она маленькая
<Slukin> отколупай ее)
<loz> ну отключить не отключить а безобидное действие можно поставить
<loz> User553[web]: поможет тебе xbindkeys, я думаю
<jillsmitt> User553[web]: альтернативу easytag найдешь на qt-apps.org
<User553[web]> зачем мне изитаг?
<jillsmitt> не тебе
<jillsmitt> тот свалил уже
<User553[web]> это я был
<User553[web]> аххаха))
<jillsmitt> в любом случае
<User553[web]> $ apt-get install python-mutagen вот альтернатива изитагу
<loz> что там со шрифтами никто не знает?
<User553[web]> 2 действие  find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<User553[web]> быстрее в 1000 раз чем изитаг работает
<jillsmitt> User553[web]: для конкретно этой задачи возможно
<User553[web]> xbindkeys не запускается
<User553[web]>  xbindkeys не запускается.... что делать:?
<Whitesquall> strace xbindkeys и смотреть, где падает
<Whitesquall> как более простой вариант: xbindkeys -n -v , возможно, поможет
<User553[web]> тут нет его
<User553[web]> он указал на хоме/bla/bla/ .xbindkeysrc.scm
<User553[web]> но там нет это файла
<Whitesquall> а .xbindkeysrc есть?
<User553[web]> нет
<Whitesquall> .xbindkeysrc.scm и у меня нет, однако, всё работает
<User553[web]>  /home/erbium/.xbindkeysrc not found or reading not allowed. please, create one with 'xbindkeys --defaults > /home/erbium/.xbindkeysrc'.
<User553[web]> вот это выдает
<Whitesquall> конфиг, конфиг ему нужен
<User553[web]> где он есть?
<Whitesquall> его писать ручками надо
<User553[web]> дай содержимое плиииз
<User553[web]> Whitesquall поможешь?
<Whitesquall> он подгоняется индивидуально ) но вот как пример http://dumpz.org/11558/
<User553[web]> нажимаю ктрл+w  запускает икстерм
<User553[web]> раньше такого не было
<User553[web]> он окно барузера закрывал
<Whitesquall> xbindkeys -d  тоже как пример
<Whitesquall> ты определись, нафига тебе xbindkeys, что ты хочешь забайндить-то? )
<User553[web]> принт скрин кнопку отключить хочу
<User553[web]> есть варианты :
<User553[web]> ?
<Whitesquall> что-то мне кажется, что xbindkeys тут не причём )) Ищи, что у тебя реагирует на принт скрин и отрубай это )
<User553[web]> на прин скрин реагирует снимок экрана
<Whitesquall> тогда искать надо в дебрях рабочего окружения байндинги
<User553[web]> все справился
<User553[web]>  теперь подскажи пожалуйста как отключить комбинацию ктрл + W
<User553[web]> при нажатии выдает xterm
<Whitesquall> грохни xbindkeys для начала и попробуй
<User553[web]> напиши пожалуйста полностью код удаления
<User553[web]> команду
<Whitesquall> killall xbindkeys
<User553[web]> килалл подходит для удаления любой проги?
<Whitesquall> это убивает все процессы с таким именем
<User553[web]> опасная команда
<User553[web]> а с компа как удалить :?\
<Whitesquall> sudo apt-get --purge remove xbindkeys
<User553[web]> а пурже что означает 7
<User553[web]> ?
<Whitesquall> вычистить настройки
<User553[web]> sudo apt-get --purge xbindkeys это удалит просто настройки :
<User553[web]> ????
<Whitesquall> нет
<User553[web]> что же удалит просто настройки ?
<Whitesquall> знатоки, freenode научился работать через ssl?
<Whitesquall> User553[web]: я полагаю, что только руками
<User553[web]> например настройки audasious  хочу скинуть
<Whitesquall> как вариант, sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install audacious, но это не удалит настройки, находящиеся в твоём профиле, это можно сделать только руками.
<User553[web]> понятно
<User553[web]> можно ли проги установленые на моем компе скинуть на флеш и установить на другой?
<Whitesquall> да, можно скинуть пакеты, хранящиеся в /var/cache/apt/archives/ , если кеш не очищен, но нужно проследить, чтобы все зависимости пакетов были удовлетворены
<Whitesquall> а для этого придётся покопаться
<User553[web]> indicator моих блогов как удалить из апелета? там еще человечек с крестиком
<User553[web]> и мое имя стоит
<User553[web]> я этим не пользуюсь
<Whitesquall> не имею представления, что за апплет, смотри списки запущенных процессов
<Whitesquall> ps x , например
<User553[web]> аплет всех видов уведомлений
<User553[web]> но если я его отключаю то и часы с регулом громкости исчезает и расклад клавы
<Whitesquall> пощёлкай по нему, наверняка где-нибудь его имя есть
<User553[web]> это чат щелкаю на него выходят инФА обо мне  записи в чатах и записи в микроблогах
<User553[web]> indicator-me-service  думаю это он
<User553[web]> как избавиться ??
<adminn> почему у меня в таблице символов некоторые символы отображаются как квадрат с обозначением (U+xxxx или U+xxxxx) символа?
<User553[web]> <Whitesquall помоги а
<nouitfvf> Whitesquall: он давным давно работал с SSL
<User553[web]> gwibber  удалить возможно
<Whitesquall> nouitfvf: когда-то меня долго распрашивали на каком-то канале, а зачем мне соединение ssl? Тогда его не было :)
<Whitesquall> но спасибо, я уже нашёл подробности на freenode.net :)
<nouitfvf> хехе
<User978[web]> почему после перезагрузки компа заходя в проигрыватель музыки он не может воспроизвести ее пока я не зайду в хард
<User978[web]> ???
<Whitesquall> а музыка небось на виндовом разделе-то? =)
<go8765> по тому что он не монтируется автоматически
<User978[web]> музыка отдельно от Linux
<Whitesquall> чуть выше верно ответили, раздел не монтируется автоматически =)
<User978[web]> как его сделать автомонтир?
<kostkost> hello all
<kostkost> может кто помочь с вимаксом
<kostkost> йота + интел 5150
<kostkost> ?
<Whitesquall> опубликуй для начала свой /etc/fstab на какой-нибудь pstebin
<User978[web]> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<User978[web]> Whitesquall про pstebin  это мне?
<Whitesquall> ага
<Whitesquall> !pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<User978[web]> давай по порядку... с чего начать ?
<Whitesquall> ох... открой файл /etc/fstab , скопируй содержимое и закинь на http://paste.ubuntu.com
<User978[web]> и?
<Whitesquall> и ссылку сюда =)
<kostkost> www.linuxwimax.org открывается у когонибудь данный сайт? или может кто подскажет где еще скачать драйвер для интел 5150, чтобы йота работала?
<Whitesquall> kostkost: похоже, что сайт лежит
<User978[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655587/
<User978[web]> вот линк
<Whitesquall> а музыка твоя на каком разделе лежит?
<User978[web]> разде
<User978[web]> л
<User978[web]> data/media
<User978[web]> media/data так правильнее
<Whitesquall> запастебинь результат команды mount
<User978[web]> запастебинь что за ?
<kostkost> то что выдаст команда моунт скинь на пасте.убунту.ком и скинь сюда ссылку
<Whitesquall> сделай тоже, что и с файлом /etc/fstab, только скопируй теперь результат команды mount
<User978[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655589/
<User978[web]> что дальше ?
<go8765> а можно как-то задать регулярность запуска процесса update-apt-xapi ?
<Whitesquall> походу так и есть, музыка на виндовом разделе )
<Whitesquall> go8765: прописать в crontab?
<User978[web]> виндов ?это линукс???
<User978[web]>  музыка на виндовом разделе ) ???
<kostkost> виндов это виндоус
<kostkost> от майкрософт который
<User978[web]> винду я снес по началу
<Whitesquall> User978[web]: но /dev/sda5 судя по всему у тебя на ntfs
<Whitesquall> и монтируется через fuse
<User978[web]> так и есть
<Whitesquall> http://ubuntolog.ru/avtomaticheskoe-montirovanie-razdelov-s-ntfs-pri-zagruzke-ubuntu.html
<Whitesquall> там правда описано как монитировать через ntfs-3g, но я думаю, что это попрёт =)
<User978[web]> sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g ntfs-config  это мне поможет ?
<Whitesquall> в статье всё написано =)
<akirich> народ как залить файл на ftp через терминал?
<rty4047> лучше в ext2 перегнать а то могут проблемы с недопустимыми символами в именах файлов.
<rty4047> akirich: командой put после логина.
<Whitesquall> лучше форматнуть весь винт и вынести /home на отдельный раздел тогда уж :)
<akirich> окей, а как это тогда кронтабу обьяснить?
<Whitesquall> crontab -e и читать что в комментариях )
<User978[web]> а что обычно ставится вместо нтфс ???
<User978[web]> есть замена в убунте ?
<Whitesquall> я везде ext4 ставлю
<akirich> Whitesquall это и так понятно... прямой команды аля wget нет
<User978[web]> а на раздел подкачки что ставится?
<rty4047> для множества мелких файлов лучше reiser для огромных xfs
<Whitesquall> akirich: тебе, чтоб прям в параметрах задать?
<Whitesquall> User978[web]: swap
<akirich> Спасибо уже нашел, ща скриптовку напишу
<User978[web]> в для остальных екст3
<User978[web]> в для остальных екст4
<User978[web]> ?:
<Whitesquall> наверно, это дело вкуса
<User978[web]> <Whitesquall> раздели разделы ... точнее сколько куда ? на подкачку сколько на файловую сколько места ? у меня хард 320
<Whitesquall> с тех пор, как перешёл на ext4, перестал видеть проблемы с фс после внезапного отключения питания
<Whitesquall> User978[web]: под своп 1,5-2 размера оперативки. Под корень 10-20 гигов, в зависимости от твоих предпочтений в софте, всё остальное под home
<User978[web]> 1,5-2 это сколько?
<Whitesquall> если оперативки гигабайт, то своп 1,5-2 гига
<User978[web]> у меня 3 гб
<User978[web]> получается 10 я норм поставил?
<Whitesquall> ну и поставь 3 гига своп, тогда, хрен бы с ним.
<User978[web]> даже много ?
<rty4047> хватит и 300 мегов если без гибернации выключать.
<Whitesquall> главное, чтобы он был, пусть и не будет использоваться, но был, и первым разделом на винте! =)
<Whitesquall> а то по ошибке как-нибудь потом перенаправишь всё в /dev/sda на вывод и пиши - пропало )
<User026[web]> если убунту перевешивать все проги слетят ?
<Henoxek> перевешивать? o_O
<User026[web]> переустановить
<Henoxek> это зависит от того, куда проги ставились
<User026[web]> по умолчанию
<User026[web]> я не знаю куда (((
<Henoxek> по дефолту это /usr и он не монтируется отдельным разделом, если явно это не сделать при инсталляции
<Whitesquall> User026[web]: слетят, слетят у тебя
<Henoxek> лучше переставить пакеты на новой убунте...
<User026[web]> в media  устанавливать?
<Henoxek> а данные в /home следует хранить, тогда его можно сделать отдельным разделом и не потерять при переустановке
<User026[web]> могу ли я сейчас это сделать или нужно при установке убунты все это делать?
<Henoxek> какие такие программы у тебя установлены, что боишься их потерять?
<User026[web]> да просто с нэта нужно опять все качать
<User026[web]> а так не охота мб тратить
<Henoxek> у провайдера нет зеркал?
<User026[web]> лимит так сказать
<User026[web]> нет
<Henoxek> поищи пакеты .deb в своей ФС
<User026[web]> что за фс?
<Henoxek> =\
<User026[web]> файловая сис?
<User026[web]> а где они хранятся по умолчанию?
<rty4047> sudo find / -name "*.deb"
<User026[web]> deb это что и exe ???
<Henoxek> у меня /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Henoxek> вот там пакеты лежат
<Henoxek> но у меня debian )
<Whitesquall> скоро на канале ubuntu будут одни дебианщики )
<Henoxek> я просто сейчас не за своим компом, поэтому и дебиан
<Flash_X> hi
<Henoxek> тут даже адекватного icq-мессенджера нет)
<Whitesquall> да и на фриноде нет нормального русскоязычного канала )
<Henoxek> pidgin просроченый и не работает даже
<Whitesquall> pidgin чем плох? что за релиз lenny, sqeeze?
<Whitesquall> там надо отключить clientLogin и ssl, тогда будет работать
<Henoxek> squeeze
<rty4047> от icq одни сюрпризы... давно бросил...
<Henoxek> а
<Henoxek> ща попробую отрубить ssl...
<rty4047> jabber или nc
<rty4047> лучше
<User026[web]> mailagent по ходу не будет никогда для Linux
<Henoxek> не аутентифицирует, пишет "причина неизвестна" )
<Whitesquall> говорят, есть транспорт в джаббер у маилагента
<Henoxek> наверное просто пиджин там старой версии и после очередного выкидыша треш-холдинга перестал работать
<Whitesquall> у меня работает с icq в данный момент )
<Whitesquall> версия 2.7.3-1+squeeze1
<User026[web]> agent есть в нем ?
<rty4047> веб-агент нас странице есть...
<User026[web]> на странице не поддерживает передачу файлов
<Whitesquall> User026[web]: нету
<nouitfvf> передавать можно и с помощью файлообменников.
<User026[web]> 3 файла deb  хрома  которай установочный 7
<User026[web]> ?
<Henoxek> гм, загадка
<Henoxek> Whitesquall, а может пиджин куда-то записывает больше подробностей об ошибке?
<Henoxek> а то "причина неизвестна" как-то не в духе opensource-приложений
<Henoxek> противоречит gnu coding standards )
<User026[web]> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_amd64.deb
<User026[web]> chromium-browser-l10n_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_all.deb
<Whitesquall> из консоли попробуй с ключом -d
<User026[web]> chromium-browser_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_amd64.deb
<User026[web]> который из трех установка хрома ?
<Henoxek> oscar: Login Error Code 0x0004
<nouitfvf> User026[web]: ну разве не видно?  "chromium-browser", а там "chromium-codecs", значит в одном - кодеки, а в другом - сам браузер.
<Whitesquall> но libpurple на столько скудна на отладочную информацию... пробовал писать, используя её для icq - те ещё танцы
<weise> в последнем 64 битный хром
<User026[web]> где дебы скачать можно ? подскажите архив дебов
<Henoxek> User026[web] нужны все три пакета
<weise> Henoxek, что за стандарты?
<Henoxek> первый - кодеки ffmpeg, второй - локализация, третий - сам браузер
<Henoxek> !help gnu coding standards
<Henoxek> -ubuntuhelp- Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Henoxek> хе хе
<Henoxek> User026[web] только одна трабла - когда ты сделаешь рефрешь после установки, скорее всего там будут пакеты посвежее, а значит что старые не пойдут
<Henoxek> в таком случае тебе надо еще и кэш дерева пакетов сохранить
<User026[web]> а как его сохранить?
<rty4047> и ещк нужно зависимые библиотеки искать обычно все вместе в два раза больше весят
<User026[web]> короче легче поставить папку в хоме и все
<User026[web]> а как ее поставить по умолчанию ??
<User026[web]> что бы все проги лились туда
<Henoxek> а обновлять как будешь?
<Whitesquall> Henoxek: а сервер icq какой в настройках прописан?
<Henoxek> помойка получится в таком случае
<Henoxek> линукс это не венда, тут переустанавливать можно только из-за диск крэша
<User026[web]> она постоянна ?
<User026[web]> получается так
<aleksey> привет!!!!!
<Flash_X> re
<User026[web]> в ней нет синих долбаных экранов ?
<Henoxek> Whitesquall login.messaging.aol.com
<Henoxek> <User026[web]> в ней нет синих долбаных экранов ? --> нет, только мигающие 3 лампочки на клаве
<Whitesquall> попробуй login.icq.com, порт 5190 и все галочки сними =)
<aleksey> уважаемые! помогите решить проблему Atheros AR9285 +ubuntu 11.04. google  не помог
<User026[web]> что за лампочки ?
<Henoxek> Whitesquall о, оно зашло)
<User026[web]> какие глюки типа синих экранов есть в убунту ?:
<Whitesquall> лампочки на клаве, когда моргают все 3 - это плохо, ядро в панике =)
<aleksey> Люди, кто сталкивался с вай фай Atheros AR9285???
<Henoxek> только в убунтовском пиджине работает и SSL тоже
<Henoxek> видимо там пиджин все-таки новее)
<Whitesquall> aleksey: у меня сейчас стоит, но у меня не убунта )
<aleksey> а что?
<Whitesquall> 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) в Squeeze работает из каробки, странно, что в у тебя в убунте не так :)
<User026[web]> что значить : Squeeze работает из каробки, ???
<aleksey> с четверга по сегодня.перепробовал все джедайские методы.ниче не помогло
<Henoxek> User026[web] если вскроешь, гарантия на работу теряется )
<aleksey> не работает.  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Whitesquall> а какие обновления были? Копать в этом направлении надо, ядро обновлялось? А в баглисте смотрел?
<User026[web]> а как тогда работать ?
<User026[web]> с коробкой ?
<Whitesquall> *ROFL*
<nouitfvf> господи... смотрю я на эти вопросы всяких User---[web], и прямо фейспальмом лицо уже разбил
<nouitfvf> User026[web]: вот зачем тебе Linux? :) Сиди на Windows, там всё просто и понятно.
<aleksey> убунту 11.04,2.6.38-8-generic обновлял и до 2.6.39 и даже 3.0
<User026[web]> nouitfvf если все спрашивать то узнаю быстрее ... винда убила меня... вот и решил перейти на убунту... синие экраны достали
<Whitesquall> попробуй откатиться )
<aleksey> куда?
<Whitesquall> на старые ядра
<aleksey> например?
<Whitesquall> диагностировать проблему пробовал? В логах искал что-нибудь подозрительное?
<aleksey> да.
<Whitesquall> lsmod | grep ath9k даёт результаты?
<aleksey> саоме подозрительное во первых сеть видит но при подключение к закрытой не может пароль типа не совпадает.в открытой просто не коннектиться на этапе ассоциация с точкой. в логах карте не
<aleksey> присваиваеться айпи. потом авахи левый левый дает. и сеть он видит но сила сигнала прыгает от 14 до 90 процентов в 15 см от точки
<aleksey> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found
<Whitesquall> отруби авахи, я не знаю, зачем он вообще нужен
<aleksey> отрубал.ниче не дало
<aleksey> у тя ядро какое?
<Whitesquall> 2.6.32-5-686
<Whitesquall> бывают проблемы, когда перевожу карточку в неразборчивый режим, но помогает удаление/вставка модуля ath9k )
<aleksey> sudo modprobe ath_pci ???
<aleksey> aleksey@aleksey-K50AF:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<aleksey> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<aleksey> у тебя?
<DenSpirit> есть возможность установки манов на русском?
<Whitesquall> aleksey: так же
<rty4047> DenSpirit: мало переводов
<DenSpirit> это да(
<Whitesquall> DenSpirit: пакет manpages-ru
<rty4047> man
<aleksey> чеж с этим авном AR9285 то делать?
<DenSpirit> спасиб
<Whitesquall> багрепорты смотрел? Может, не у тебя одного проблема?
<aleksey> да смотрел.там воет народ от AR9285
<aleksey> метод куча.ни один не сработал
<rty4047> гарантированно работающий usb модуль купить.
<Whitesquall> тогда только ждать, либо пытаться выяснять, после какого конкретного апдейта появилась проблема, и откатываться
<aleksey> блин а че не сразу бук другой? блин, реальное решение проблемы,что то не ставиться купить другое железо,ага? rty4047?
<rty4047> они не 200 миллиардов стоят...
<Whitesquall> aleksey: репозитариев дофига подключенно?
<aleksey> нет.
<Whitesquall> мой совет, сидеть на чистом стабильном дистрибутиве :)
<aleksey> 11.04 чистый стабильный
<Henoxek> щито? он же current
<Henoxek> тогда уж 10 lts
<aleksey> на 10 тоже проблема с AR9285
<weise> а 11.10 lts будет или который следующий lts?
<AndreX> 12.4 лтс
<weise> весной значит
<aleksey> rty4047, купи и вышли,ок?
<aleksey> мне так настроить интереснее
<sinarionn> кто может подсказать про бизибокс?
<aleksey> че то как то приукрашены возможности  чата в смсле поддержке
<AndreX> aleksey, не чё не приукрашины, ты канониклу денежку плати будет тебе полная поддержка)
<rty4047> aleksey: заранее надо думать а не сразу хватать что попало - то блок питания нонеймовый то принтер редкой модели то usb dsl модемы и еще какую-нибудь приблуду.
<nouitfvf> aleksey: плюс есть еще форумы, и англоязычные каналы)
<Whitesquall> sinarionn: ты спрашивай, может, кто и подскажет )
<sinarionn> спрашиваю :)
<AndreX> !q > sinarionn
<ubuntuhelp> sinarionn, please see my private message
<sinarionn> после внезапных ребутов не грузится система - вываливается в бизибокс
<sinarionn> что б запустить - приходится грузиться с лайф СД и проводить проверку диска, исправляя ошибки
<Whitesquall> а после хорошей проверки снова вываливается чтоль? )
<sinarionn> как можно исключить элемент лайф СД? как проверить диск или решить эту проблему если нет загрузочного диска?
<sinarionn> не не не, после проверки все нормально, до следующего перепада напряжения и резкого выключения компьютера
<sinarionn> как обойтись без дежурной загрузочной флешки?
<Whitesquall> а файловые системы ты какие используешь?
<sinarionn> ext4
<AndreX> ну во первых купи бесперебойник
<Whitesquall> хм
<sinarionn> нет, меня интересует программное решение
<AndreX> а тут причина не программная
<go8765> !nick
<sinarionn> непонимаю предназначение бизибокса, под ним смонтировать побитый раздел не получается - он виснет, утилиты проверки в нем нету
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<sinarionn> причина программная
<sinarionn> если раздел был неправильно отмонтирован или побились данные должна автоматически запускаться проверка диска
<sinarionn> а я получаю бизибокс с которым ничего немогу сделать
<sinarionn> ЧЯДНТ?
<AndreX> то что у тебя жосткий сыплеца, при каждом выключение это уже не нормально
<rty4047> hdd не помешает проверить викторией.
<sinarionn> он не сыпется )
<Whitesquall> надо смотреть что в fstab написано )
<sinarionn> в фстабе все по фешную
<sinarionn> вернее по дефолту
<sinarionn> есть какаято опция монтирования?
<sinarionn> специальная...
<Whitesquall> sinarionn: быстрый гуглёж подсказал, что надо копать в сторону /etc/default/rcS
<Whitesquall> опция FSCKFIX должна стоять в yes
<sinarionn> а по каким ключевым словам гуглил?
<sinarionn> все что я находил - бут с флешки и fsck
<Whitesquall> linux автоматическая проверка после краха
<sinarionn> сейчас погуглим, хотя первые ссылки по этой фразе говорят опять же про загрузку с флешки
<sinarionn> а ещё встретил упоминание что последние цифры строки монтирования в фстабе указывают на необходимость проверки, будем копать
<sinarionn> мерси за помощ
<Whitesquall> да, шестое поле в fstab отвечает за порядок проверки, если стоит 0, то проверки не будет
<sinarionn> странно
<sinarionn> по дефолту разделы корня и домашних папок тогда должны проверяться
<sinarionn> стоит 1 и 2
<sinarionn> но по факту - факир был пьян - фокус не удался
<Whitesquall> я так понимаю, что и в /etc/default/rcS опция FSCKFIX должна стоять в yes для этого. А там хрен его знает. Попробуй.
<sinarionn> попробую попробую
<sinarionn> уже fsckfix в yes
<sinarionn> но почемуто нехочется нисльно ребутать что б проверить :)
<sinarionn> *насильно
<sinarionn> странно это както, убунты/кубунты позиционируют как юзерфрендли системы и тут такое... отсутствие автоматической проверки и бизибокс
<sinarionn> что ж делают те у  кого несчего загрузиться и проверить диск
<Whitesquall> переустанавливают систему =)
<sinarionn> провал :)
<rty4047> клонируют инсталляцию в другой раздел.
<sinarionn> ога
<sinarionn> рядовые пользователи
<sinarionn> клонируют
<sinarionn> кстати, может знаете - можно ли както добавить утилит в стандартный набор бизибокса?
<Whitesquall> только пересборка, на сколько я знаю, busybox - это одна утилита с кучей симлинков, возможно, что в убунте это по другому )
<Whitesquall> точнее, она сама интерпретирует, какая команда была вызвана )
<rty4047> или просто поставить еще одну версию рядом на 4-x гиговый раздел (ни в коем случае не монтировать при работе основной системы)
<sinarionn> это сильно напоминает костыль
<sinarionn> так быть не должно
<Whitesquall> проще иметь спасательную флешку :)
<sinarionn> вы подсказали вариант - осталось проверить
<sinarionn> возможно обойдется и без флешки теперь
<Whitesquall> спасательная флешка - это всегда хорошо ) Мало ли какие проблемы могут возникнуть :)
<sinarionn> а вы не пробовали 3й гном?
<Whitesquall> всегда можно будет сделать chroot и попытаться исправить проблему )
<rty4047> это free software тут не ограничено число инсталляций лиц. соглашением
<sinarionn> это ж не значит что нужно постоянно переустанавливать
<sinarionn> gnome 3 никто не пробовал ставить?
<sinarionn> я только что ставил на 11.04 под vmware - но у меня перестала включаться система
<rty4047> vmware не поддерживает аппаратный рендеринг через графический процессор.
<Whitesquall> а кто его поддерживает?
<sinarionn> кстати http://www.busybox.net/screenshot.html
<sinarionn> перечень команд раза в 4 больше чем у стандартного в который выбрасывает при крахе
<sinarionn> может нужно просто заменить родной новым официальным ? :)
<Whitesquall> sinarionn: это зависит от сборки, busybox очень популярен во встраиваемых системах, например, тот же dd-wrt во всяких роутерах )
<Whitesquall> можно попытаться собрать собственный deb-пакет и заменить им уже установленный, но могут возникнуть проблемы после апдейтов
<sinarionn> опять же странно, проверил тот что в системе /bin/busybox у него такой же список команд
<sinarionn> откуда тогда берется тот порезанный при загрузке? 0о
<sinarionn> хотя логично, если корневой раздел вообще не монтируется - очевидно что он берется откудато из другого места, интересно из какого
<Whitesquall> хороший вопрос )
<Whitesquall> корневой при ошибках монтируется в режиме рид онли, как я понимаю
<sinarionn> я тоже так думал
<sinarionn> только не нашел куда он монтируется
<sinarionn> откружение доступное из бизибокса очень маленькое, я вроде все посмотрел
<Whitesquall> busybox может также находиться в образе initrd, как вариант )
<sinarionn> я какраз в папке boot )))
<sinarionn> только незнаю как расковырять посмотреть
<[Raiden]> re
<[Raiden]> ку
<sinarionn> ку
<Whitesquall> либо запакован, либо просто примонтировать
<Whitesquall> привет
<sinarionn> кого куда примонтировать?
<Whitesquall> натрави-ка на него утилиту file
<Whitesquall> скорее всего, у тебя это какой-нибудь архив
<[Raiden]> а что вы пытаетесь сделать?
<Whitesquall> разобраться, откуда грузится busybox после краха системы )
<Whitesquall> пришли к выводу, что из initrd =)
<[Raiden]> с инитрд, наверное не после , а до
<[Raiden]> или не так
<[Raiden]> грузится инирд, и в процуессе маунта или подгрузки чего-либо с реального /  возникае тсбой
<sinarionn> бизибокс таки в инитрд вшит
<Whitesquall> я вспомнил, в дебиане похоже что так и есть. Помню, как выдавало ошибку невозможности сделать chroot из initrd в корень, как раз вываливалось в busybox )
<sinarionn> даже нашел заметку как пересобрать свой инитрд но нихрена не понял :(
<[Raiden]> делайте ребут, смотрите что пишут, потом подумаем
<Whitesquall> распакуй его и попробуй заменить в нём busybox на тот, что в /bin/busybox
<[Raiden]> и ядро своё или дистрибутивное?
<Whitesquall> sinarionn: только прежнего initrd бэкап сделай )
<sinarionn> вы на что меня толкаете :)))
<Whitesquall> :D
<[Raiden]> да не надо мб ничего делать, не поняв причины.
<sinarionn> да проблемы уже давно нет, это остался голый интерес
<[Raiden]> ок
<sinarionn> постановка вопроса: стандартный бизибокс вшитый в инитрд, который стартует при крахе системы или невозможности подключить корневые разделы, очень порезан по функционалу
<sinarionn> был вопрос как заменить его на полный
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: зависит ли шестой столбец в /etc/fstab от опции FSCKFIX в /etc/default/rcS ??? ))
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю. + размер инитрд увеличит время загрузки. Лучше пофиксить проблему и всё. Не нужен там крутой бизибокс.
<[Raiden]> Whitesquall:  незнаю
<sinarionn> "крутой" бизибокс весит полтора мегабайта
<sinarionn> разве это сильно скажется на времени загрузки?
<[Raiden]> а в инитрд не тот же самый , точно?
<sinarionn> ну список доступных команд меньше раза в 4
<sinarionn> даже fsck в нем нету
<Whitesquall> я думаю, что не очень сильно скажется )
<sinarionn> вообще непонятно зачем он такой нужен
<Whitesquall> fsck - это отдельная утилита, и вряд ли она есть даже в полном бизибоксе )
<sinarionn> есть
<sinarionn> я зачем линк давал? :)
<sinarionn> посмотри у себя man busybox
<sinarionn> он покажет список команд полного
<Whitesquall> у меня дебиан и /bin/busybox весит 400 кбайт )
<sinarionn> или вот http://www.busybox.net/screenshot.html
<sinarionn> о как, а у меня 1,8
<sinarionn> кубутна 10,04
<sinarionn> неважно на самом деле, но по факту - проверялка диска там всетки есть
<sinarionn> даже утилиты для работы с сетью есть
<Whitesquall> BusyBox v1.17.1 , но опять же, набор команд зависит от сборки )
<[Raiden]> fsck естессно никак не свзана с бизибоксом
<sinarionn> бизибокс это компиляция оболочки и кучи бинарников в один
<Whitesquall> не, на офф сайте бизибокса на скрине видно, что fsck туда похоже вшили )
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> может быть
<Whitesquall> идея здравая, заменить дефолтовый busybox в initrd на полный, но опять же, после обновления скорее всего полетит )
<[Raiden]> я думаю вы хотите делать костыль, я например не думаю об этом, просто потому что  всегда могу линукс загрузить )
<[Raiden]> зачем мне какая-то уренная среда в в рамдиске
<[Raiden]> занная
<Whitesquall> это если есть "спасательная флешка" под рукой ))
<[Raiden]> 99% что незагруз был вызван опциями ядра типа root= , что фиксится без флешки
<Whitesquall> я так понимаю, что надо копать в сторону initramfs-tools
<[Raiden]> да
<sinarionn> http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/initrd_intro.txt.html
<sinarionn> а как без флешки можно чтото сделать? выбрасыват в бизибокс который ничего не умеет
<[Raiden]> если дело в параметрах загрузки - их можно поправить временно прям в grub
<[Raiden]> е , правка , ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> а после загрузки уже капитально )
<sinarionn> после внезапного ребута система не грузится изза "грязного" раздела
<sinarionn> и не грузится пока не проверить
<sinarionn> проверить получается только с флешки
<[Raiden]> Ну, это да
<sinarionn> про это изначально речь шла
<[Raiden]> т.е. такое может быть.
<sinarionn> дали дельный совет как заставить систему автоматом проверять
<sinarionn> ну а дальше понеслось...
<Whitesquall> да, grub - опасная вещь, сменил опции загрузки на баш и лови права рута =)
<[Raiden]> ясно. я бы дал дельный совет - избегать таких ребутов )
<[Raiden]> вместо резета есть sysrq
<Henoxek> Whitesquall чтобы сменить опции в грубе, обычно нужен рут)
<sinarionn> такого рода давали
<sinarionn> бесперебойник советовали
<sinarionn> )
<Henoxek> а хотя стоп...
<Henoxek> можно же прямо в меню grub'а все сделать
<Whitesquall> можно, можно )
<Henoxek> пароль тогда надо на меню
<Henoxek> и все)
<Whitesquall> для этого надо ставить пароль на grub )
<sinarionn> и на биос
<sinarionn> и замок на корпус
<Henoxek> комп надо в стену замуровать
<Henoxek> чтобы не стащили)
<Whitesquall> на биос само собой =) но это не спасёт от заводских паролей )
<sinarionn> или пользовать бесдисковую станцию
<sinarionn> заводских? а они ещё остались?
<Henoxek> лучше просто взрывчатку
<hobagos> а можно как нить из консоли открывать файлы будто ты их через наутилус запускаешь?
<Henoxek> при открытии корпуса - бум!
<sinarionn> я тыщу лет уже не встречал упоминание про них
<Henoxek> если перед этим не отключил взрывчатку специальным ключом)
<sinarionn> брутальный метод
<sinarionn> отряд омона на охране - элегантнее будет )
<Henoxek> это человеческий фактор
<Henoxek> омоновцев можно подкупить
<Henoxek> а взрывчатка взяток не берёт
<[Raiden]> можно по другому сделать, если нужна загрузка по любому - например раздел ещё с 1 линем, или ещё 1 корень, который можно выбрать вместо поломанного. Хотя может навороченный инитрд и лучше - я незнаю ).
<Whitesquall> шифровать фсёёё!
<Henoxek> хотя способ, конечно, нелегальный
<sinarionn> можно вскрыть корпус в обход взрывчатки
<Henoxek> смотря как её сделать
<Henoxek> и да, злоумышленник должен знать, что оно заминировано
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: А если винт посыпится? ) Всё не предусмотреть :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бекап мона иметь
<sinarionn> рейд
<sinarionn> на 4 винта
<Whitesquall> в ноуте =)
<sinarionn> с бекапами в интернет )
<sinarionn> а чего уж там
<[Raiden]> правда можно ещё рассмотрет ьситуации когда происходит пожар или взрыв в квартире. Но мне думается это уже лишнее )
<sinarionn> раз дошли до взрывчатки - то приделать рейд к нотику не проблема
<rty4047> через внешний usb-бокс из тех под гусеницей танка выживают...
<Whitesquall> ну, как вариант, монтировать с другого компа по сети )
<sinarionn> гипотетически - можно собрать контроллер который будет изображать из себя винт, обмениваясь данными с рейд массивом спрятанным в безопасное место по вай фай
<sinarionn> скорость передачи данных конечно не фонтан
<sinarionn> но для работы хватит
<sinarionn> и безопасность на высоте - и для нотика подходит
<rty4047> шумогенератором убьют
<Whitesquall> запеленгуют этот массив с вай-фаем да утащат )
<sinarionn> забетонировать и вывести антену
<Henoxek> а вайфай через бетон будет работать?
<Henoxek> у мну сомнения
<Whitesquall> или банально будут диассоциирующие пакеты рассылать, которые всегда будут разрывать канал связи )
<sinarionn> это да, но данные в безопасности
<sinarionn> шифровать канал передачи аппаратно и все
<Whitesquall> тот же школьник с aircrack'ом справится =)
<sinarionn> испортить связь могут - но данные не украсть
<sinarionn> шифровать не файфаевским шифрованием
<sinarionn> а на уровне данных
<Whitesquall> снифать траф, а потом брутфорс на кластере =)
<Henoxek> брутить aes-128, какой же кластер надо))
<sinarionn> недумаю что там побрутить чтото можно
<Whitesquall> ни чё, на амазоне арендуют =)
<Henoxek> wep/wpa
<sinarionn> единственно - ловить момент инициации винта
<Henoxek> а то, что в ssl надежное юзается - наврядли
<sinarionn> а так как передаваемые в этот момент данные можно узнать наверняка - подбирать маску шифрования имея зашифрованный и расшифрованный вариант
<Henoxek> не все так просто
<Whitesquall> а в ssl, всё те же симметричные алгоритмы, только обмен ключа происходит через асимметричные )
<Henoxek> есть защита от подобных атак
<Henoxek> подмешивание случайных данных
<Whitesquall> и плюс математическая сложность вычислений высока )
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: Облачные вычисления же. Можно мощности арендовать :)
<Henoxek> для брута rsa? :D
<[Raiden]> ага )
<Whitesquall> но вон, тот же интел встраивает в свои атомы наборы инструкций для ускорения вычисления aes )
<Henoxek> на текущих публично известных алгоритмов - невозможно за приемлимое время
<sinarionn> а если на видеокартах?
<Henoxek> однако есть какой-то квантовый алгоритм, где возможно разложение n на p*q
<sinarionn> чтото читал недавно, что видяхи для взлома потенциальнее стационарных процессоров
<Henoxek> видяхи для взлома md5 хороши
<Henoxek> =)
<Whitesquall> да вон, радужные таблицы ведь есть =)
<sinarionn> непомню уже, адвно читал
<Henoxek> а rsa 1024+ всё ещё устойчив
<Henoxek> радужные таблицы не сработают, если хэш солёный
<[Raiden]> если сша разрешила встраивать аес128  в юзерский софт\ос - значит оно крякается кем надо и когда надо
<[Raiden]> :)
<Henoxek> а не солят их нынче только нубы
<zl0y> hi
<zl0y> у кого карточка Intel 4965 есть?
<Henoxek> [Raiden] США разрешила его и для важных гос. документов)
<Henoxek> а русский гост - уязвим оказался
<Henoxek> хотя не исключено, что есть заведомо уязвимые ключи в AES
<Henoxek> которые могут быть вскрыты спецслужбами
<Whitesquall> это как? )
<Henoxek> была где-то инфа, что aes-256 менее безопасен, чем 128 аналог
<Henoxek> ну и способов накладывать блочный шифр тоже не один
<Whitesquall> если не подводит память, это было в каких-то конкретных реализациях
<Henoxek> ну реализации обычно грешат энтропией
<Henoxek> всякие там смарт-карты, у которых нет адекватного генератора
<Whitesquall> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/68328/ надо поискать будет информацию детальней
<Henoxek> там много алгебры, в криптографии
<Whitesquall> хороший повод подучить математику )
<sinarionn> уже безопасно тут писать?
<Whitesquall> а было опасно? )
<sinarionn> да вы так ругались страшно
<sinarionn> я испугался и пошел обед готовить :(
<sinarionn> вообще читая вас чувствовал себя неучем
<Henoxek> сейчас же вечер
<sinarionn> демотивировали вы меня :)
<Henoxek> ужин надо готовить
<sinarionn> я завтракал в час дня )
<Henoxek> нет, обедал
<Henoxek> ты просто завтрак проспал)
<Whitesquall> вдруг, у него другой часовой пояс )
<sinarionn> "час дня" - не привязан к часовому поясу :)
<Whitesquall> ну, а если ты "час дня" имел ввиду по Гривинчу? )
<sinarionn> :D
<sinarionn> а если час дня по Венере?
<Henoxek> sinarionn> уже безопасно тут писать? --> оффтопить стало опаснее)
<Henoxek> ибо артус зашел)
<sinarionn> а я что? я ничего!
<sinarionn> ^^
<Whitesquall> самое главное, не хайлайтить их :D
<artus> Whitesquall, не прокатит
<droll> !тшсл
<droll> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<xAnDx> всем здрасте
<xAnDx> не понял
<xAnDx> раз два три проверка связи
<nouitfvf> слышу вас хорошо, приём
<xAnDx> помогите пожалуйста с настройкой вайфай адаптера
<xAnDx> я 3 дня назад только познакомился с убунтой
<User415[web]> Всех приветствую. Подскажите пожалуйста как в убунту 10.04 поставить для каждого рабочего стола разные обои, и как переключать столы колесом мыши?
<skai> User415[web]: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<User415[web]> <skai> то есть такая возможность есть только в кде, да?
<skai> с разными обоями без гемора - да
<User415[web]> <skai> тебя понял, спасибо.
<xAnDx> wifi адаптер D-link DWA-126 под ubuntu 11.04 второй день не могу найти чтото подходящее в интернете
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<nouitfvf> тест
<ubuntuhelp> nouitfvf, Понг.
<artus> xAnDx, не ври, учись гуглом пользоватцо
<skai> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<skai> sudo ndisgtk
<skai> Используем дрова под XP с диска.
<skai> гугл
<skai> тут же
<skai> не считая слов об искаропочности
<skai> два с половиной дня уже
<xAnDx> пробовал уже(((
<xAnDx> проверка
<xAnDx> сижу на 3джи. связь пропадает постоянно
<xAnDx> установил по новому. в сетевых соединениях появилось некое Auto eth0
<vamadir> кто нить в wordpress разбирается?
<artus> vamadir, причем сдесь это?
<vamadir> а где еще можно спросить? на канале wordpress только английский язык. тут люди сидят на русском говорят в пк шарят
<artus> vamadir, вот учи английский и на канал вордпреса спрашифать
<vamadir> <artus> вот и могбы не язвить/тролить, а помоч/направить.
<artus> @voice vamadir
<artus> vamadir, с первого раза не дошло?
<vamadir> <artus> не понял
<artus> !v | vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<xAnDx1> '
<go8765_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_, Failed!
<xAnDx1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> xAnDx1, Fail!
<copyerfiled> добрый день, как можно выяснить будет ли поддерживать железо ubuntu x64 ?
<Volkodav> запустить Live CD
<copyerfiled> как вариант, но если на нем уже установлена убунту х32 и к тому же это сервер который ненадо останавливать?
<artus> ну и зачем его трогать если работает?
<copyerfiled> artus: так веть это сервер, ему стыдно работать под х32 :)
<sinarionn> может нужно теперь больше 4х гб оперативы?
<artus> мде
<sinarionn> увеличились нагрузки или ещё чего
<copyerfiled> именно так
<artus> sinarionn, да скучно ему просто
<sinarionn> серверу?
<copyerfiled> и ему тоже
<artus> коперфильду)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<copyerfiled> и вам неболеть
<sinarionn> ола
<go8765> как поменять locale ?
<sinarionn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<go8765> sinarionn: а без судо можно как-то ?
<sinarionn> su
<sinarionn> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sinarionn> :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, используй супосле
<go8765> зайдём с другой стороны... подскажите какой-то free shell на убунте, если такие есть в природе
<go8765> фрибсд не поддерживает утф-8 ?
<artus> koi8-r
<go8765> artus оно для ubuntu-ru подходит?
<go8765> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<go8765> как с koi8-r пользоваться русским и заходить на ubuntu-ru ?
<artus> никак
<go8765> а насчёт free shell - такое быват?
<artus> go8765, а на предмет вришелов в гугл
<arlus> кто-нибудь знает, можно ли в игнор ставить в пиджине?
<sinarionn> можно
<artus> @kick arlus смени ник
<arlus> вроде разобрался
<weise> кстати, не обязан менять ник, в правилах нету
<sinarionn> модераторы контролируют то чего нет в правилах
<sinarionn> если бы правила опиывали все ситации - никто б не читал эти толмуды
<weise> то есть если меня зовут арлус мне нельзя ник такой?
<sinarionn> при действующем модераторе artus - наверно нет
<weise> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<AndreX> weise, нельзя подделывать ники других или делать их хоть както похожими
<weise> я не подделываю, 2 разных ника
<Sergey_IT> товарич нарывается
<artus> weise, зачем хайлайтил?
<artus> @voice weise
<weise> я хочу справедливости
<sinarionn> копитан америка тебя спасет
<artus> weise, справедливости? месяц бана за обход оного?
<weise> не понял, за что бан то?
<weise> еще и войс дал ни за что
<AndreX> weise, за то что без причины оператороп позвал
<weise> причина есть, не дают ник использовать
<AndreX> в*
<weise> какой хочу
<weise> кто тут самый главный?)
<sinarionn> думаю главный тут бан по айпи
<sinarionn> серьезнее него вроде ничего нету в ирке
<weise> пф, обходится в 2 счета
<sinarionn> в том то и беда :(
<weise> вопрос про гном3, можно ли панель вверху сделать полу прозрачной?
<weise> а как очистить историю в терминале?
<skai> .bash_history
<weise> нет такой команды
<Sergey_IT> weise, это не команда
<weise> а команда есть?
<Sergey_IT> weise, а что, файл не открыть?
<sinarionn> есть команда очистки экрана
<weise> долго файл открывать, не по джежайски
<sinarionn> попробуй сэппуку
<Sergey_IT> weise, в линуксе всё файлы
<sinarionn> очень по джедайски
<weise> а если его удалить он создатся потом сам?
<sinarionn> не узнаешь пока не попробуешь
<stolzus> зайди в него и очисть
<stolzus> ctrl+a del
<stolzus> и сохрани
<sinarionn> >.bash_history
<weise> удалил его, история осталась (терминал не закрывал. видать в кеше лежит)
<weise> перезапустил, история есть
<stolzus> естественно он её сохранил
<stolzus> при закрытии
<stolzus> закрой терминал, очисть .bash_history, открой терминал
<greg2> всем привет! ) кто-нибудь знает как убрать рисунок клавиатуры с дефолтного индикатора?
<Whitesquall> нарисовать свой? :)
<greg2> Whitesquall: есть возможность его вообще убрать? )
<go87> exit
<go87> exit
<greg2> походу придется флаг ставить
<greg2> потому что дефолтный индикатор - уродство имхо
<stolzus> кстати, да. убрать его было бы круто
<weise> мать его, эволюшен все письма удалил
<weise> без моего приказа
<weise> ладно хоть в папке удаленные на сервере остались
<greg2> weise: мне эволюшн не нравится. попробуй thunderbird, тем более в след убунту он по-дефолту
<greg2> еще бы пиджин впилили )
<weise> да ну эти почтовые программы
<weise> каждый раз настраивать
<stolzus> я вообще пользуюсь в трее сообщалкой
<stolzus> гугловой
<weise> а так на яндексе все настроено уже и заходить хоть откуда
<stolzus> что пришло письмо
<stolzus> а там - веб интерфейсом уже
<weise> мне смс приходить на телефон о новом письме
<greg2> weise: чем хорош thunderbird, что для гуглопочты его настраивать не надо
<stolzus> жаль только на один ящик настраивается. а у меня их два
<weise> с одного ящика на другой пересылай
<weise> и на одном все собирай
<greg2> зачем на смс? что-то важное приходит?
<artus> stolzus, и алиасами пусть распихивает по папкам )
<stolzus> в лом. один для спама, друго реайльный
<weise> кто пользуется мегафон можете настроить бесплатное уведомление о письме
<artus> stolzus, да хоть 15ть для спама) оно само их ращложит по отдельным папочкам, хоть вида spam1@gmail.com и тд )
<stolzus> дык, нафик мне на реальный слать письма от левых служб :)
<artus> stolzus, ты не понял)
<stolzus> может быть, не понял
<artus> stolzus, настрой на 2м ящике сбор писам с остальных)
<artus> *е
<sinarionn> другим это не видно будет
<artus> и сортировку )
<greg2> а кто-нибудь обычной почтой еще пользуется? )
<sinarionn> слать будут на мусорный а ящик сам будет пересылать на главный
<artus> stolzus, можно даже отправку с 1го осуществлять от имени других)
<stolzus> так он будет пересылать мусор то с других
<artus> sinarionn, даже не так, главный сам будет ходить и забирать)
<User787[web]> как загрузить графический интрфейс
<artus> stolzus, да и фильтры сразу будут чистить спам )
<stolzus> вот есть у меня к примеру 10 левых, и 1 нормальный. вот если я на нормальном настрою сбор писем - на него же будут переливаться все потоки :)
<stolzus> а, ну вот да
<stolzus> а я порядок люблю :)
<artus> вобщем ты не понял)
<Whitesquall> у тандербёрда спам-фильтр туговат...
<stolzus> не, я понял. просто на реальном ящике мне вообще не надо сообщений с левых сервисов. т.е. прям вот вообще
<User787[web]> как загрузить графический интерфейс
<stolzus> хоть с фильтрами, хоть без :)
<stolzus> User787[web]: как жить дальше
<Whitesquall> User787[web]: sudo service gdm start , не?
<Whitesquall>  s/gdm/kdm/ если что :)
<sinarionn> xinit
<sinarionn> startx
<Whitesquall> X :)
<sinarionn> это смайлик с бантиком?
<Sergey_IT> weise, расскажи, как письма удалил, научи )
<weise> не знаю, открыл новое письмо посмотреть, закрыл. потом как то захожу в веб почту и смотри что все письма в папке удаленные
<weise> сижу сортирую обратно
<artus> weise, галочка удалять с сервера письма при закачке небось стоит )
<weise> убирал все галки на удаление
<weise> при создании акк в эво
<artus> weise, а опосля настройки не смотрел?
<weise> нет. не думал, что там может поменятся что-то
<Whitesquall> а ящик-то через pop3 или imap? )
<artus> weise, ну надо было проверить, мало ли
<stolzus> так
<stolzus> greg2: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-keyboard-indicator-icon.html
<stolzus> я уже сделал
<greg2> stolzus: спасибо =)
<stolzus> :)
<greg2> stolzus: мог бы и сам нагуглить) совсем ленивый стал)
<Whitesquall> спасибо, но я уже удалил убунту? =)
<stolzus> да ты удачно напомнил. у меня руки зачесались. ведь сам хотел недавно убрать. а поленился
<weise> artus, по умолчанию должно быть выключено. логика ж
<greg2> Whitesquall: нет) только убунту, только хардкор 0/
<artus> weise, по умолчанию оно везде включено)
<stolzus> я ещё конверт убираю обычно
<weise> artus, мдам, я думал там нормальные программисты
<artus> weise, )))
<greg2> stolzus: а конверт как убрать?
<stolzus> greg2: надо какую-то часть индикатор-апплета убить
<stolzus> в синаптике
<greg2> кстати, где можно почитать о планируемых изменениях в Unity ?
<stolzus> навскидку не помню, какую
<Sergey_IT> weise, заметил, что в эвлюшене медленно отрисовка работает, с остальным проблем нет
<greg2> stolzus: спасибо
<stolzus> :)
<weise> удалю его
<weise> блин, как вымораживает, что в пиджине нельзя ткнуть на ник и он появился в поле ввода. может плагины есть какие то?
<greg2> weise: меня тоже "вымораживало", потом я открыл для себя автодополнение по Tab :)
<weise> на букву g выгло штук 6, так тчо не катит
<Whitesquall> тут всего 4 юзера на букву g =)
<shtacson> Всем привет! Подскажите, с чего начать "расследование"? Проблема в медленном интернете. Коннект WiFi, другие устройства дают 5мб данлоад (и виндас на этом же буке), а здесь только 1,5мб... Нужны какие-то особые настройки на роутере?
<stolzus> weise: а по tab комплит не срабатывает?
<greg2> weise: 4 юзера)
<weise> там 2 как 4 первые)
<greg2> weise:  we + TAB = weise. // profit )
<stolzus> greg2: +1
<stolzus> true way :)
<greg2> stolzus: yeah! )
<weise> weise: ы
<greg2> greg2: ы
<weise> а какие еще фишки в пиджине?
<greg2> weise: это не фишка пиждина
<Whitesquall> shtacson: wi-fi с шифрованием или нет?
<greg2> weise: это фишка ирц)
<shtacson> Да, с шифрованием WPA/WPA2
<Whitesquall> роутер какой?
<greg2> shtacson: отсавь свой "виндас" и пользуйся им :3
<shtacson> NetGear. Сейчас модель посмотрю
<shtacson> Виндас сломался ))
<greg2> shtacson: возможно даже после 98 версии)
<shtacson> Раньше на minte сидел. Вайваем не пользовался )
<greg2> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/unity-progress-report-alt-tab-style/ новые фишки в unity
<shtacson> Netgear JWNR2000
<Whitesquall> shtacson: вообще говоря, никаких особых настроек не нужно
<Whitesquall> всё понятно, внутрь роутера не забраться...
<shtacson> То есть, не забраться?
<Whitesquall> через cli-интерфейс не побаловаться
<Whitesquall> чем измерял скорость?
<shtacson> А web-интерфейса недостаточно?
<shtacson> speedtest.net
<shtacson> И еще, здесь Deluge постоянно валит коннект
<Whitesquall> то есть валит?
<Whitesquall> включи upnp на роутере
<weise> ну все, я зарегился на лаунчпаде
<shtacson> Ну.. в общем, по всем протоколам перестает существовать соединение
<shtacson> Whitesquall: сейчас попробую
<Whitesquall> weise: становись теперь мейнтейнером ) собирай evolution с нормальными настройками )
<weise> а как стать?
<Whitesquall> а хрен его знает :)
<stolzus> никак
<stolzus> форкни просто :)
<greg2> "weise: ну все, я зарегился на лаунчпаде"       ну всё! венде точно капец
<stolzus> и назови EvolutionPro
<artus> зверэдишн )
<greg2> stolzus: EvolutionPro Ultimate Zver Edition
<weise> хаха
<stolzus> :)
<Whitesquall> :D
<weise> мне еще си учить видать
<greg2> servize pack 100500
<greg2> weise: only c++, only hardcore!
<greg2> кто-нибудь пользуется Ubuntu One?
<TomFarr> only mono! minimal revoluthion!!!
<weise> я то джавист
<Whitesquall> перепиши на яве тогда )
<TomFarr> Да джава даже не ООП язык!
<weise> че?
<TomFarr> стебусь
<weise> f
<weise> а
<Whitesquall> TomFarr: а mono тогда что? )
<greg2> да будет языкосрач
<artus> небудет
<greg2> да будет дистросрач
<Sergey_IT> weise, скачай сорсы и посмотри  какой язык изучать
<greg2> ну все! я перехожу на арч!
<artus> @voice greg2
<weise> там си
<Sergey_IT> weise, вот и изучи
<Whitesquall> cd /tmp/; apt-get source evolution
<weise> я не хочу си учить
<greg2> ну все! я вернулся на убунту!)
<stolzus> Си учить полезно
<greg2> компиз был на си написан
<stolzus> во вском случае Кернигана и Ричи прочитать, сделав все задачки
<greg2> stolzus: это интересно?
<stolzus> это полезно
<greg2> для глаз? )))
<greg2> [troll mode off/]
<stolzus> чтобы представлять как с памятью работает
<stolzus> не, я серьёзно. даже если кодить потом не будешь
<greg2> годная книжка?
<stolzus> one moment
<weise> качаю сорцы
<weise> ща глянем
<stolzus> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711/what-is-the-single-most-influential-book-every-programmer-should-read
<stolzus> :)
<greg2> по ссылке не ходил , прочитал урл, понял что годная)
<Sergey_IT> weise, не хотеть - вредно
<stolzus> 4-ая в списке, и я согласен
<greg2> кто-нибудь пользуется DeadBeef?
<stolzus> я
<greg2> ищу плеер на гтк
<weise> stolzus: какую качать то?
<greg2> у него нет кодировкопроблем*
<greg2> ?
<stolzus> я не встречал
<stolzus> вообще самый грамотный небиблиотечный плеер, имхо
<greg2> stolzus: с ппа ставил?
<stolzus> ага
<XuMuK> ку
<stolzus> притом, мейнтейнер толковый у него
<greg2> XuMuK: ты есть на linuxtalks?  привет
<greg2> stolzus: в чем толковость? )
<stolzus> в том, что всё корректно играет, коректно отображает, красивый и все функции по делу
<stolzus> и простой
<stolzus> для тех, кто привык - открыть папку в плеере и слушать - идеальный вариант
<weise> посмотрел исходники, удалил)
<greg2> stolzus: попробуем-с)
<Whitesquall> да, копаться в gtk-приложениях - одна радость! :)
<stolzus> для любителей вкачать всё одну библиотек и с ней возиться - лучше обрать внимание на mpg-подобные
<stolzus> слишком много опечаток :\
<weise> надо начать с чего нибудь поменьше
<weise> а потом написать aimp для линух
<weise> а
<Whitesquall> stolzus: включи какой-нибудь aspell-mode
<Whitesquall> weise: попробуй qt тогда
<shenmue> чот алса бажная какая то
<weise> а qt кроссплатформен?
<Whitesquall> да
<weise> Whitesquall: их там вроде 4 штуки...
<Whitesquall> и код более приятный на глаз выходит
<stolzus> пальцы заплетаются просто
<weise> Whitesquall: а ты на чем пишешь?
<Whitesquall> я только читаю )
<stolzus> так-то я не сторонник всяких прибамбас. и ярый противник Т9
<Whitesquall> курсач писал по бд на qt + mysql )
<Sergey_IT> weise, qt - это почти Дельфи
<weise> Sergey_IT: не так. qt — это круто?
<stolzus> слишком толстый троллинг
<stolzus> qt - пожалуй лучший фреймворк :)
<Sergey_IT> weise, не круто, а удобно
<XuMuK> greg2, да, есть, а что?
<stolzus> и ООП там логичнее с концептом сигналов и слотов
<greg2> XuMuK: просто меня там забанил кто-то, не знаешь кто там администратор?
<weise> так, я запутался. qt — это фреймворк, а на каком языке?
<Whitesquall> c++
<Whitesquall> диалект, как бы так сказать
<shtacson> Вообще непонятно с WiFi... %/ UPnP включен, шифрование WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES], канал 6... Медленно, и вс1 тут.. На андроиде всё пучком..
<greg2> на си++ новый компиз переписан
<weise> типо библиотеки я так понимаю
<Sergey_IT> поставь qtcreator и посмотри
<XuMuK> greg2, знаю
<stolzus> weise: нет. это полноценный фреймворк
<stolzus> и там не только на C++ писать можно
<greg2> XuMuK: попросишь, чтобы разбанил? с меня тортик))
<Whitesquall> shtacson: я б поснифал бы траффик на всякий случай, вдруг какие аномалии есть
<stolzus> есть связка PyQt, по крайней мере
<artus> greg2, никто тя разбанивать не будет)
<weise> а Jqt?
<Whitesquall> greg2: там щас в последний версиях даже на яваскрипте писать можно
<greg2> artus: почему?)
<artus> greg2, сувою адекватность ты уже показал)
<greg2> artus: а.. ты тоже там был тогда? )
<stolzus> Whitesquall: джава скрипт в 5.0 должны подключить только, или уже?
<artus> greg2, был) и если че и отсюда вылетиш так же быстро)
<greg2> artus: 99% времени я вполне адекватен)
<stolzus> ты спишь всего 1% ? :)
<Whitesquall> stolzus: да вроде видел статью, что уже в 4.7 пишут ) могу конечно ошибиться
<artus> т вообще, харош офтопить
<artus> *и
<greg2> artus: интернет походу делает людей черствыми и тупыми
<XuMuK> greg2, смотря кто и за что тя забанил
<shenmue> бугогашеньки =)
<greg2> ну вообще моего юмора не поняли)
<XuMuK> greg2, хотя вон artus говорит, что не видать те амнистии))
<XuMuK> бгг
<greg2> но это мое субьективное мнение))
<greg2> XuMuK: ну ладно, не видать так не видать) смирение и дзен во все поля)
<weise> ура, я разгреб почту
<Shelest> возьми пирожок!
<Sergey_IT> закапывай
<shenmue> это легко. у меня сразу все шлется в null
<weise> так, кто-нибудь может сказать можно ли панель гнома3 сделать прозрачной?
<shenmue> либо компиз либо ргба либо пкм-настройки-фон
<weise> в ргба надо альфа сделать 100 а остальное по нулям?
<shenmue> как хочешь
<weise> а чтоб прозрачно
<XuMuK> shenmue, пкм на панели гнома3?) о_О
<shenmue> мну еще не знает как гном три изуродовали
<weise> гном няшный
<shenmue> он будет няшным когда будет легко настраиваемым
<[Raiden]> weise: в некоторых темах панель прозрачная
<shenmue> и когда вернут апплеты. я без докбарикс и прочих няшек никак не обойдуйсь
<[Raiden]> shenmue: гномшелл не работает с компиз
<[Raiden]> он ваще нисчем кроме mutter не в состоянии работать. На данный момент
<shenmue> ну и вот
<shenmue> плюс какие то патчи что хоть выглядел как гном 2
<Shelest> привет всем
<[Raiden]> жаль нет никакой статьи типа: уволен за вредительство в опенсорс проекте. Ну и уволить всех гномеров нафиг или разжаловать до дворников :)
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/f/6/b/d/0/8c9b90fd5ddf0cb35eba83b3575.jpg
<weise> Unable to locate package glib-compile-schemas что это?
<rapidsp> видимо нет такого пакета в репах :)
<go8765432> [Raiden],  у тебя знс ?
<[Raiden]> ?
<go8765432> ну ip где твой ?
<XuMuK> go8765432, эээ
<XuMuK> а при чом айпи?
<go8765432> ну да. я лаганул :)
<go8765432> хотя
<go8765432> там не там разви настраивается маска?
<dmay> алилуйя, линуксятнички, меня разбанили, а диск ещё не обсыпался!
<dmay> счастье и радость!
<stolzus> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ъм
<inkvizitor68sl> зм\
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: привет, виндузятничек
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ня :3
<only_you> линуксятнички гг
<Shelest> dmay: Linux is 4 nerdz. :)
<dmay> Shelest: я в курсе, я обычное быдло с оффтопиком )
<shtacson> Whitesquall: проблема, оказывается, в Ath9k. Буду обновляться из 2.6.39
<only_you> ересь)
<Flash_X> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> dmay, шпиён )
<Shelest> Flash_X: привет, а ты кто?
<dmay> Flash_X: что сломал?
<Flash_X> dmay в смысле?
<Flash_X> Shelest: пользователь ubuntu
<Shelest> Flash_X: И как давно это с вами?
<dmay> Flash_X: ну ты сюда пришёл. значит что-то сломал, так?
<Flash_X> dmay: неа
<Flash_X> Shelest: с 10.04
<dmay> Flash_X: а чего тогда пришёл? Отвлекать умных людей?
<shtacson> :D
<Shelest> Flash_X: А как вы к этому пришли?  каковы были симптомы этого?
<shtacson> Вот пристали к человеку
 * Shelest   psychoanalyst mode on
<dmay> shtacson: кстати, с вами мы ещё не выяснили, молодой человек.
<shtacson> Что, например?
<Flash_X> Увидел компиз на бубунте, вспомнелась приевшаяся хр, и решил поставить се норм систему
<dmay> shtacson: что сломал?
<shtacson> Уже починил. И не я, а линукс сам
<shtacson> А умные люди, кстати, не смогли помочь ))
<dmay> Flash_X: поздравляю! вы только что выйграли звание "понторез недели"!
<Shelest> Flash_X: Как к этому относятся ваши родстванники? У вас были ссоры или скандалы на этой почве?
<dmay> ибо компиз не нужен
<dmay> shtacson: умные люди умные, а не всесильные 8]
<Flash_X> Иииииииииииииии, премия "петросян года" присуждается  dmay!
<shtacson> Flax_X у нас прям мысли сходятся :D
<Sergey_IT> Flash_X, не оскорбляй дмея - петросян и рядом не стоял )
<Flash_X> это просто очевидный факт
<dmay> Flash_X: а)не петросян, а Почетный Вечнозабаненый, и б)не года, а лет этак трёх как минимум 8]
<Flash_X> собалезную
<dmay> а компиз всё равно не нужен
<Sergey_IT> +1
<Flash_X> ну хз...
<Shelest> не отвлекайте! Я пытаюсь спасти человека от серьезной опасности!
<artus> заканчивайте
<Shelest> хорошо
<dmay> Shelest: поздно, я его уже заметил :3
<dmay> artus: ^___^'
<Flash_X> компиз это здорово)
<Shelest> просто ходят слухи что каждый линуксоид со временем превращается в подобие RMS
<dmay> в компизе полтора полезных эффекта. всё остальное - свистоперделки для повыпендривацца перед однокласниками
<Shelest> процесс сложно обратмый и лечению поддается с трудом
<dmay> Shelest: госпадеупаси!
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, линуксоидов в природе не существует...
<[Raiden]> dmay: а ты чего-нить видел кроме кубика?
<dmay> [Raiden]: видел 8)
<Flash_X> dmay: ну не скажи...
<[Raiden]> )
<Flash_X> стена рабочего стола очень удобная вещ(счЪ)
<dmay> [Raiden]: expo, wall, zoom. остальное - клеить баб.
<Flash_X> экспо тоже
<[Raiden]> экспо\скале удобные, правила для окон есть. Можно ещё хоткеи лепить на окн ов пол экрана, в четверть, в левой часи иои в правой и т.д.
<dmay> при чем zoom нужен только _особенным_
<XuMuK> go8765432, эээ
<Shelest> dmay: у вас очень странное понимание отношения полов. Скажите, а у вас уже какой стаж?
<Flash_X> :)
<Flash_X> :)))
<[Raiden]> я в кде тоже использую аналоги экспо и скале и тоже прилепленные к верхним углам экрана
<dmay> Shelest: вас это беспокоит? вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<[Raiden]> квин некоторые удачные вещи вобрал в себя
<Shelest> dmay: да, я хочу пригласить вас в общество анонимных линуксоидов, программа называется 12 шагов.
<Flash_X> )
<go8765432> XuMuK, чё э ? :)
<Flash_X> dmay: а ты предлагаешь сидеть за терминалом?
<shtacson> Крутой ник
<Shelest> Flash_X: RMS кстати, сидит
<Flash_X> эт что?
<Shelest> и вообще ничего удобнее терминала еще не изобрели
<Flash_X> ну хз
<[Raiden]> удобнее для чего?
<Flash_X> если не ленивый, то мб
<shtacson> В терминале неудобно нет серфить
<dmay> Shelest: unfortunately, http://screencast.com/t/OtOrtC2t ^____^
<dmay> так что мне ваше предложение не подходит (
<dmay> Flash_X: нет, в оффтопике :3
<Shelest> dmay:  О! Мсье знате толк в извращениях.
<Flash_X> )
<dmay> Shelest: а РМС разве не Почетный Юзверь какого-то там форка бубунты с ФСФ-онли?
<Shelest> dmay: сейчас прув погуглю
<Shelest> dmay: http://linux.kg/4fun/richard-stollman-rasskazal-vse-o-svoem-pk/
<dmay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNewSense вот етого. только он не бубунту-форк
<dmay> Shelest: > Так же задействован родной gNewSense – свободный дистрибутив Linux.
<Shelest> разве у него не LFS?
<XuMuK> go8765432, ты, раз уж юзаешь мой конфиг, то хотя бы ник сменил бы))
<Shelest> ужас, у столлмена убунту! Зачем так жить?
<XuMuK> dmay, у тя в тви такой же ниг?) ку)
<dmay> Shelest: fsf'нутый не значит гик )
<dmay> Shelest: ненене, отбой, это мне чего-то так вспомнилось
<dmay> XuMuK: всё вам расскажи :3
<UNIm95>  Shelest пруф
<Shelest> ого! там полное  FSF  головного мозга! . "To use free software is to make a political and ethical choice asserting your rights to learn and to share what you learn with others."
<XuMuK> dmay, да я тебя уже зафрендил)) можешь и не рассказывать))
<Shelest> и там еще есть ссылка на BolgenOS Constructor: http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution
<dmay> Shelest: у РМС то? доброе утро, ога. любой сайт есть зло, тк исходники(php/asp/чотамещё) пользователям не доступны по определению
<magog_> привте
<magog_> есть кто?
<XuMuK> и те прив
<Shelest> magog_: нет тут мертво
<dmay> magog_: что сломал?
<magog_> КТо-нибудь может собрать из исходников deb пакет?
<magog_> очень срочно нужно
<XuMuK> magog_, мы то можем)
<Shelest> на дистрибутиве убунты становится скучно -- все работает. Очевидно, надо ставить  арч.
<dmay> нннннуууууууууууууууууууу
<magog_> XuMuK: собери мне пожалуйста
<XuMuK> Shelest, ты не поверишь, но и на арче всё работает
<magog_> Shelest: скучно - это гента
<Shelest> magog_: да. Следующий клиент!
<dmay> magog_: нннууууу в принципе.... ну можно было бы спросить гугель......
<XuMuK> magog_, а сам чо?
<magog_> я поспрашивал гугль
<dmay> magog_: и не тратить время на попрошайничество :3
<magog_> но мне надо срочно - минут через 20 нужно
<magog_> а у меня гента
<weise> я мега круто темы поставил. кому скрины?
<magog_> если не поможете, то так сразу и скажите, что бы я время на Вас не тратил тут
<dmay> ууу....
<weise> гном3
 * Shelest *поет* гугль не ответил ему, качая головой...
<artus> magog_, не трать) не поможем  )
<dmay> weise: сразу тёлочкам и одноклассникам сливай, пацаны оценят
<XuMuK> weise, ну покажи
<Shelest> weise: ШГ!
<Shelest> ой, рано..
<dmay> Shelest: "опера-мамно" забыл
<Shelest> dmay: http://bash.org/?945181
<dmay> а мне вот как-то даже интересно стало, что у человека такого случилось, что пакет через 20 минут надо....
<Shelest> в полночь в воскресенье
<weise> XuMuK: хостинг картинок подскажи
<dmay> ну мб у него утро понедельника уже
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru
<artus> !itmages | weise
<ubuntuhelp> weise: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<dmay> Shelest: тот башорг тот :')
<weise> http://itmages.ru/image/view/245391/bb2538e0
<Shelest> Arial!!!!!
<weise> http://itmages.ru/image/view/245392/746e2dff
<dmay> а чего-ж иконку пиджина так раскорячило в панели?
<Shelest> *Wall*
<XuMuK> weise, шрифт прикольный)
<dmay> wait, oh shi, pidgin!
<Escsun> глаза вылезли
<weise> http://itmages.ru/image/view/245393/191b20cc
<Escsun> шрифт на панели просто убил)
<artus> weise, поделись вырвиглазным шрифтом )
<dmay> Escsun: ты ничо нипанимаешь! это самовыражение! weise не такой как все!
<weise> он шел с темой к гному3
 * Shelest понимает желание РМС не вылазить из консоли.
<dmay> irc/russia oh i lold
<dmay> кстате Flash_X тут есть такой. корешки, да...
<XuMuK> weise, http://itmages.ru/image/view/245394/ab187320
<Flash_X> я не следил за чатом
<Flash_X> о чём речь?
<weise> font-family: "Purisa", ubuntu, cantarell, sans-serif;
<XuMuK> weise, а де ты шрифт поменял? в dconf е?
<weise> вот оно вродк
<dmay> Дима Д разрыв шаблона. Они там все не такие как все...
<weise> не, тема к гному3
<Shelest> XuMuK: Вичат! НЯ!! <^_^>
<dmay> XuMuK: что за нашествие скайпов внизу?
<Flash_X> weise: ку!
<weise> Здорово
<UNIm95> вопрос НМ умеет несколько активных соединений при одной сетевой карте?
<XuMuK> dmay, дрова бета так глючат)
<dmay> XuMuK: и что за макопошлости наверху? О_О
<XuMuK> конкретно nvidia-utils
<Shelest> UNIm95: Too few parameters
<weise> XuMuK: как иконки вверху переставял?
<XuMuK> weise, расширение есть
<weise> в студию
<XuMuK> weise, на вопрос ответь
<UNIm95> XuMuK что за зелёная утка? между хромом и скайпом
<XuMuK> UNIm95, пиджин)
<dmay> кстати, а все обратили внимание что у weise в качестве декораций окон стоит какой-то виндозакос?
<XuMuK> да да)
<weise> мне привычно
<UNIm95> XuMuK:  неверю!
<XuMuK> не Ъ ниразу)
<dmay> XuMuK: не пи^Wскрывай от нас, это иконка от макопиджина! )
<Flash_X> weise: что за доска у тя сбоку?
<weise> где?
<Flash_X> на скрине http://itmages.ru/image/view/245393/191b20cc
<Flash_X> docky?
<XuMuK> UNIm95, http://itmages.ru/image/view/245400/b5c2a72b
<dmay> Flash_X: внезапно, сбоков два )
<XuMuK> Flash_X, нет, это в гноме3 такой док по дефолту
<dmay> XuMuK: что за трындец с болдами в термнале?
<Shelest> скучно! Пора на генту!
<Shelest>  /join #gentoo-ru
<weise> Flash_X: это рабочие места, оно раскрывается
<XuMuK> dmay, ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> в отличие от режима просмотра окон в ГШ , тут можно выбрать все или с текущего стола и поменять хоткеи , как и в компизе
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0731/h_1312140608_da1699f019.png
<Sergey_IT> http://itmages.ru/image/view/245404/c44f4ce3
<weise> ненавижу виджеты на столе
<XuMuK> dmay, а я спорю чтоль?) иконки да, маковые))
<dmay> XuMuK: жирный шрифт в терминале выглядит как уйжос
<XuMuK> мммм... мак)
<Shelest> сейчас свое выложу!
<go8765432> как к знске цепляться ?
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, ты круче всех_
<XuMuK> )
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а то ! ))
<[Raiden]> weise: У меня включен такой режим, что виджеты только на 1 столе из 6
<dmay> Sergey_IT: дадада, у меня такое же оформление было, когда я последний раз линупс пытался загрузить :3
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, есть интересные текстуры ?)
<Shelest> http://itmag.es/3olvl
<Shelest> вот!
<[Raiden]> Shelest: )
<XuMuK> Shelest, фигасе)
<XuMuK> weise, так ты мне ответишь, нет?
<weise> XuMuK: а вопрос то какой?
<XuMuK> weise, где ты поменял шрифт и как он называецо?
<go8765432> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/8159/1094v.png
<go8765432> почти как у sergeiit
<XuMuK> все нормальным хостингом пользуюцо, етот как всегда...
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а канал для ГИМПа где-нибудь сущеcтвует?
<Escsun> go8765432, когда панель доделаешь то?)
<go8765432> Escsun, она доделана
<weise> XuMuK: шрифт purisa, поставился вместе с темой гном3
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: сушествуют форумы
<XuMuK> weise, а на первую часть?
<go8765432> XuMuK, а чём тебе хостинг не нравиться - я же дал ссылку без всплывающих окон и фреймов ? :)
<XuMuK> go8765432, он пиндосский)
<Escsun> go8765432, с твоим диал-апом пол года грузил ))
<XuMuK> go8765432, и вылези уже с моих каналов)) конкретно - с испанского))
<go8765432> XuMuK, он встроенный в шиттер- мне подходит :)
<XuMuK> а то мне уже запарили говорить, что мой клон появилсо)
<go8765432> Escsun, нет. диалап у меня летает - по времени загрузил почти так же быстро как и 5метровый нет :)
<Escsun> go8765432, не верю )
<artus> go8765432, перестань принимать вещества)
<go8765432> XuMuK, расскажи как - с удовольствием
<go8765432> :)
<go8765432> XuMuK, конфиг переписан
<XuMuK> go8765432, в настройках удали блок ubuntu-es
<go8765432> XuMuK, ник другой
<go8765432> ок
<XuMuK> в самом низу
<go8765432> понял
<artus> go8765432, и да, нафиг тут флудить своими знцами
<XuMuK> даже quit message мой
<XuMuK> переписан говорит
<[Raiden]> есть ли ппа новыс срезом месы, ноувеау и галлиум3д или как там сча  открытый драйвер зовется
<[Raiden]> с новым
<baronos> против чихания есть ли приём (я под пивом)
<XuMuK> baronos, палец горизонтально к носу поднеси)
<baronos> химик, спасибо, исчез чиханий) но после того как попробовал твое излечениеъ
<baronos> хакеры есть тут?
<artus> baronos, ты каналом не ошибся?
<XuMuK> baronos, нет, откуда)
<XuMuK> artus, кстати, wpa2 сломан)
<XuMuK> artus, если не особо замученый пасс)
<baronos> неее, я конечно, работаю в санатроии фСБ москва ноооооо, есть тут хакеры?)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, они все с банометами )
<baronos> я так понимаю тут нужна база
<artus> я так понимаю кто то правил не читал
<dmay> artus: о, тут опять срачик? :3
<baronos> по фамилиии хотел бы знать кто чем маеться из них в ac,
<baronos> фс
<baronos> фсб
<dmay> baronos: ичо?
<artus> @voice baronos
<artus> baronos, а по теме есть вопросы?
<weise> dmay: «кстати, а все обратили внимание что у weise в качестве декораций окон стоит какой-то виндозакос?» берем лучшее отовсюду и себе)
<dmay> weise: лошадь с гривой льва, ногами гепарда и глазами орлана?
<weise> не верно
<dmay> верно
<weise> брать надо силу а не ноги
<Nor8> dmay: Про крылья забыл
<dmay> у тебя получились ноги
<dmay> Nor8: oh, my fault >.<
<baronos> artus: есть конечно, во первых, был задан вопрос про харекаство... Но на него был соответствующий ответ, от сюда следует по возможности можно получить ответ на вопррос по адресу который я к примеру предоставлю?
<XuMuK> dmay, говорят my bad)
<Nor8> dmay: Садись, два! )))
<artus> baronos, отсюда вывод что ты зашол пофлудить или потролить а это купируетцо)
<dmay> XuMuK: это в ваших гишпаниях my bad, а в наших программандиях - my fault )
<artus> *,
<dmay> Nor8: ничоничо, в четверть всё равно отл выйдет :3
<weise> XuMuK: сделал?
<AndreX> baronos, отсюда вывод: ты адресом ошибсо)
<XuMuK> weise, ага
<weise> покажи
<baronos> artus: неее, я не из того поля)
<XuMuK> weise, только он не наклонный
<weise> курсив добавь
<baronos> а все таки я пришел к выводу что хакеро-подобные люди любят импульсивную музыку, возможно хард рок по возможноси)))
<XuMuK> weise, http://goo.gl/vA1E9
<dmay> кекеке, в оффтопике на осыпающемся диске отвалилось пол-дотнета. а оно шевелиццо :3
<weise> X
<weise> XuMuK: а где шрифт?
<[Raiden]> baronos: да по разному наверное. Харду и метлу в основном старперы помнящие 80-х любят. А новые чаще электронику или альт рок какой-нить :)
<weise> панк рок
<Nor8> XuMuK: HL2 когда запускаешь в лине, дефолтный курсор не отображается?
<XuMuK> weise, я убунту шрифт поставил, у меня того нет
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет
<baronos> [Raiden]:
<baronos> сорри
<weise> аа, скачай, поди лежит где
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ясно, значит накрутили с хоргом в убунту
<XuMuK> weise, влом)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Честно так скажу, харда 80-х это адъ и глумъ ))))))
<baronos>  [Raiden]:  а к стар пёрам какие годы отнесешь?)))
<[Raiden]> baronos: да фиг знает ) 25+ наверное )
<[Raiden]> или 35+
<dmay> старпёр, как и школоло, это не возрастное, это диагноз
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: ппц, я только что себя адекватно присвоил к этому времени)
<XuMuK> ну хз, я себя особо страрпером не считаю, но мне с 16 нравитцо русский(да и не только) рок
<[Raiden]> baronos: :)
<XuMuK> конечно я уже и не школоло, но всё же...
<[Raiden]> Ну ваще по музыке возраст не всегда определяется.
<XuMuK> был им, када началсо рок нравицо
<baronos> Я треш метал  слушал до последнего)
<dmay> XuMuK: публичные заявления что ты не школоло это самый первый признак школоло ;)
<Nor8> baronos: Пока седеть не начал? ))))
<XuMuK> dmay, ну да) с моими 28)
<dmay> XuMuK: я же сказал - первый признак. так что ты поосторожней )
<baronos> [Raiden]: не согласен, по эмоцеональному предположению можно сказать к чему этот тип относиться)
<XuMuK> dmay, да мне пох на всё это, если по чесноку)
<XuMuK> ой
<XuMuK> ща меня artus завойсит)
<dmay> XuMuK: ну так вот и вот )
<baronos> Nor8: я и сейчас треш слушаю) SLAYER,SODOM...
<Nor8> baronos: SODOM*ит? ;-)
<artus> @kban --hoat XuMuK 3600 не угадал
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, and (1 more message)
<artus> @kban --host XuMuK 3600 не угадал
<baronos> есть кто под линью занимаеться интеграцией  wine программ для народа?
<Nor8> baronos: Это как?
<[Raiden]> Эх
<AndreX> ну это сокрей всего на оборот
<[Raiden]> Мода на линукс людям покоя не дает
<[Raiden]> а по задачам нужна винда
<AndreX> народ интегрирующий вайн под программы
<[Raiden]> Видимо
<AndreX> костылирующий*
<[Raiden]> вин32 софт в линуксе редко когра работает так эе быстро + создает уязвимости.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Народу лень таблицу соответствий отгуглить )))
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], а мне все равно, главное чтоб работало и бесплатно
<[Raiden]> bv[j
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> baronos: ...поэтому лучше использовать такой софт в виндвосе. Будет стабильней и быстрей там работать
<[Raiden]> и безопасность не будет нарушать - она и так там нарушена
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> )
<baronos> лад всем спок фя пошел дальше мучать фсб
<[Raiden]> baronos: наверное такими людьми можно назвать тех кто пишет отзывы о запуске и как именно на appdb.winehq.org
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> какая ещё может быть интеграция - незнаю
<[Raiden]> её вообще не должно быть, должен быт ьнативный софт. И существование вайна отчасти тормозит его развитие
<[Raiden]> как мне кажется
<baronos> dubstep рулит)
<[Raiden]> если коротко, то ит помойка. Сча пример приведу. Приходит чел в магазит велозапчастей, и спрашивает колодки к дисковым тормозам.
<[Raiden]> потом выясняет что в наличии их около 15 видов, ав природе ещё больше.
<[Raiden]> согласитесь , это ппц ) Но так всё, пока ест ьпатенты, нету стандартов и капиталистический строй. В том числе и в ит. Например формат запусконого файла , разные апи и т.д.
<baronos> соглашусь
<XuMuK[banned]> artus, злой ты, оказываецо)
<artus> @kban --host "XuMuK[banned]" 86400 не умничай
<[Raiden]> но как бы такова жизнь, точнее текущая реальнось...
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Это ты к чему ведешь, одна ось должна быть? ))))
<baronos> Nor8: одно восприятие действительности наверное
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, да. Или 1 на нишу.  для десктопов и переносных компов одна, для встраиваемых систем вторая, для ущербных компов типа смартфонов или планшетов - третья. А больше не надо.
<Nor8> baronos: Со временем башни вавилонской такого нет на шарике ))))
<baronos> я вот сейчас вижу 2D  видимость но воспринимаб её по другой проекции относительно видящего...
<[Raiden]> в общем , пока двигателем является конкуренция , а не кооперация, по другому быть не может, будут сотни видов одного и того же и пустая трата ресурсов на это и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Хотя , кажется я не про линукс и даже не про ос )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но все же хорошо, что выбор есть, хотя роллингов маловато;-)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> пока человек не осознеает свою значимость он не поймет свое предназначение в своейм осознаном мире
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так и люди на шарике все разные...
<Nor8> baronos: Наоборот может?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Ну тоже верно, но например молтки или топоры или колесо - по сути очень одинаковые и по виду - и  это мало кого беспокоит.
<[Raiden]> нет, это даже удобно
<[Raiden]> ты можешь уещат ьв сша и там точно так же забит ьгвоздь
<[Raiden]> т.е. одинаковые инстурменты - это удобно
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как
<baronos> Nor8: к сожалению нет, ты представляешь что ты можешь дать этой реальности?
<[Raiden]> а комп и всё ит - по сути тоже инструмент
<Nor8> baronos: Вам лет сколько, молодой человек, позвольте поинтересоваться? ))))
<baronos> Nor8: 25 лет, 31,07,1986 года
<chmod666> baronos, с днем рождения тада
<Nor8>  Угу, поздравляю с ДР, но все же настаиваю, что наоборот))
<baronos> Спасибо)
<Flash_X> присоединяюсь к поздравлениям
<Nor8> baronos: И SODOM не слушай, начни осознание с малого :-D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, с прошедшим!
<baronos>  Nor8: sodom это тема)
<baronos>  Sergey_IT: спасибо)
<Nor8>  Оффтоп. Кто-нибудь играет в эту леталку?   http://www.blackprophecy.com/index.php?id=6
<Nor8> baronos: Библейский контекст этого слова заставляет меня усомниться в правоте слов твоих, о юный падаван! :-D
<CEMb> Приветствую всех !
<CEMb> Кто-нибудь устанавливал Transmission-remote-gtk на Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<baronos> Nor8: хмм, сочуствую твоюму христианскому виденью.....
<Nor8> baronos: Соболезную твоему не христианскому :-D
<chmod666> CEMb, я делал ремот акцесс через веб морду
<baronos> Nor8: спасибо, моё чуство, основоно арийско-ведической вере...
<Nor8> baronos: Как указывали исследователи в начале 20-века, ни одного полноценного исторического документа по дохристианской эпохе Руси не сохранилось. Так что, я не знаю, по каким талмудам современные язычники постигают суть знаний.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> в урбане . пиши потом прочту )
<baronos> Nor8: это не до христианское мнение что не сохранилось мнение о до, до  христианском времени, самое что интересное арийские веды  и не только доказали сущесвование имени бытия а не имени Иисуса
<artus> baronos, харош офтопить
<chmod666> [Raiden], в терроре?)
<chmod666> [Raiden], говори чтоль сервачог))
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Версию видео драйвера твоего хотел узнать
<baronos> ваше мнение сомненно
<[Raiden]> urban terror  for terrorist подписан
<[Raiden]> Nor8: 275 предпоследний, поитал ченчлог и лень стало менять, там только про 3д
<ubuntar> почему соединение может сбрасываться,если коннектиться через прокси? какие могут быть причины?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня PlayOnLinux ругается на отсутствие поддержки 3Д в 275 версии от х-свата. Вот я и думаю, это глюк или правду говорит? Хотя в играх все норм вроде.
<lapass> Ребят сделал sudo apt-get update... пошел процесс, но я его прервал. Теперь мне пишут не удалось снять блокировку. Как ее снять не перезагружая комп?
<AndreX> апт убей
<[Raiden]> Nor8: значит криво стоят , glxinfo стоит глянуть.
<[Raiden]> ушел в игру
<chmod666> lapass, sudo pkill apt-get
<chmod666> или в /var/lock/ пид сотри
<lapass> chmod666: а есть другие способы? в терминале набрать команду какую нить?
<Nor8> lapass: Запусти синаптик, он тебе все напишет
<lapass> Nor8: пишет Не удалось получить исключительную блокировку
<Nor8> lapass: Ну тогда убей процесс и запусти снова синаптик
<artus> lapass, killall dpkg не работает?
<artus> через судо
<lapass> да не... была какая то команда в терминале в одно слово
<lapass> не могу вспомнить
<chmod666> lapass, я ж написал
<lapass> да не убивай процессов
<lapass> *убивая
<artus> это как не убивая процес снять дпкг? O_o
<lapass> artus: да да
<lapass> artus: точно можно, не могу нагуглить... может вспомню
<baronos> какую музыку хакеры слушают?
<TomFarr> Попробуйте поглядеть мой рабочий стол vnc://46.242.98.155:5800
<AndreX> baronos, кто по твоему хакеры ? )
<chmod666> TomFarr, чо то не так... черный экран
<TomFarr> chmod666, да?
<Bodia> TomFarr: +1
<baronos> AndreX: а по какому поводу ты пытаешься,интреполировать хакера?
<stolzus> baronos: merzbow
<AndreX> baronos, да мне интересно, во ты всё про хакеров трындиш, а сам то знаеш кто это или нет)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, чего с хакером сделать?
<lapass> Нашел!
<lapass> sudo !!
<Nor8> )))
<baronos> Sergey_IT: с хакером ничего, а вот что  слушает этот индивиум интересно...
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ...интреполировать... это что?
<AndreX> интер отполировать
<AndreX> baronos, ты так и не ответил)
<chmod666> tomfarr_, ага
<tomfarr_> chmod666, чего ага то?
<baronos> Sergey_IT:  однозночначно значтно
<Sergey_IT> baronos, на утро пиво приготовил? )
<AndreX> помоему ктото днюху хорошо отметил)
<ubuntar> хакеры,шмакеры, -у меня на роутере (или на модеме даже?) троян стоял по ходу. или что-то. 443 и 53 были открыты ) и х.з чё с этим делать,то ли прову звонить..
<dmay> э?
<dmay> а
<AndreX> ubuntar, перепрошить его, и усё
<ubuntar> не помогло-роутер перепрошил,а модем низзя
<baronos> Отнють,  если человек подготовлен предсказуемо ответить на вопрос, то предсказать ответ не сосотовляет труда. А на вопрос что слушает хакер ни кто не ответил, это печальо...
<ubuntar> AndreX это уже пров наверно может
<artus> @kick baronos харош нести бред
<stolzus> baronos: я тебе ответил, читай внимательней
<stolzus> опоздал
<ubuntar> кому интересно провериться - grc.com и там есть разные тестики :) SieldUP! например
<Sergey_IT> baronos, они хакрок слушают
<tomfarr_> Чегой то странное
<XuMuK> свобода таки)
<tomfarr_> соедениться соединяется, а там черный экране
<AndreX> ubuntar, ну поменяй аппарат
<Nor8>   XuMuK: Надолго ли? )))
<dmay> о
<ubuntar> AndreX да,по ходу это единственный выход,только не знаю,что на это пров ответит,они ушлые ))
<baronos> Ну кикай сразу, что предупреждения тебе придадут уверенности?
<AndreX> ubuntar,  пров не согласиться поменяй и его
<artus> baronos, кикать я больше не буду
<ubuntar> AndreX ))
<baronos> почему?
<tomfarr_> бггг
<dmay> baronos: хакеров не существует. это выдумка школьников чтоб выпендриваться перед другими школьниками
<ubuntar> почему соединение может сбрасываться,если коннектиться через прокси? какие могут быть причины? это как раз после перепрошивки роутера началось. хз. что
<dmay> artus: теперь можешь банить, я его сменю :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не, спецслужб, чтобы денежку давали
<XuMuK> tomfarr_, я тебе про что и говорил
<dmay> Sergey_IT: изначально - школьников. просто в сс сидят умные дяди, и знают что надо подхватывать )
<artus> харош уже, развели тут непонятно что )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: та же фигня с НЛО, между прочим ;)
<tomfarr_> XuMuK, хмм... странное творится, я порт то профорвардил, главное из внутренней сети то соединяет...
<dmay> artus: да ладно тебе, тут вон только ubuntar с криво перепрошитым момедом и серверо в сети, который порты по УПнП открывает
<ubuntar> ггг
<baronos> на сколько в среднем баны даюст?
<baronos> дают?
<ubuntar> в соответствии с УК РФ
<dmay> нееее нененене не
<stolzus> baronos: просто почитай Эрика Рэймонда, чтобы глупости не писать
 * dmay ушел курить
<baronos> банальноэ
<stolzus> ну ты зато такой оригинальный
<AndreX> на сутки) гг
<dmay> btw,  кто нить видел приличное издание "Собор и базар" на русском?
<stolzus> dmay: в бумажном?
<artus> dmay, тебе работать не надо? )))
<Nor8> dmay: http://lib.ru/LINUXGUIDE/bazar.txt_with-big-pictures.html  Это неприличное?
<dmay> Nor8: кучка байтиков это недостойны гордого звания "издание" )
<baronos> stolzus:  я не подрузамевал оригинальность, это твоя мечта быть.......... (тем кем быть, наверно быть человеком)
<dmay> artus: в воскресенье? маста, имейте совесть!
<stolzus> baronos: перестань нести чепуху :)
<tomfarr_> А почему черный экран я хз =)))
<tomfarr_> 46.242.98.155:56 вот такой адрес вводить надо
<XuMuK> !pm | only_you
<ubuntuhelp> only_you: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<only_you> как кс запустить?)
<XuMuK> only_you, из под линя?
<only_you> угу
<only_you> ярлік создать немогу
<dmay> only_you: покупаешь виндовс, покупаешь кс и запускаешь.
<only_you> dmay: вин нах не нужен, спс
<XuMuK> only_you, качаешь инсталяшку и запускаешь её вайном, но лучш PlayOnLinux
<Sergey_IT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%BA%D1%81+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<only_you> та уже установленая, играл 15 мин назад
<dmay> only_you: а кс, значит, у тебя честно купленный?
<only_you> случайно ярлік удалил
<XuMuK> only_you, wine /path/to/halflife/cs/cs.exe
<dmay> artus: кстате. меня терзают смутные сомненья...
<only_you> XuMuK: Could not find filesystem dll to load
<dmay> всё ещё уверен, что оффтопик тебе не нужен? XD
<artus> dmay, угу, давай на толксы)
<dmay> artus: нэ, я просто гадость хочу сделать :3
<dmay> artus: там 7ое вверх сообщение от хайлайта. мне всё обидно, что меня вчера за такую ерунду забанили ;)
<AndreX> only_you, env WINEPREFIX="/home/vitaliy/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Counter-Strike 1.6\hl.exe" -game cstrike -steam -32bpp
<secret> Как поживаете
<AndreX> only_you, так примерно
<dmay> secret: что сломал?
<secret> Дмэй что именно
<dmay> secret: это я тебя чпрашиваю, что сломал?
<artus> @kban only_you 86400 топай спать и учить правила
<dmay> плин, а надеялься попилить опов про всякие двойные стандарты (
<artus> dmay, ну кофе то попить можно?)))
<dmay> artus: только перед монитором!
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/takeoff-launcher-adds-mac-launchpadslingshot-launcher-kde/
<dmay> ваша служба того, и опасна и трудна!
<secret> дмэй а что должен был
<dmay> secret: ну пришёл ше сюда зачем-то?
<dmay> [Raiden]: очередное докозательство кедодевелоперами того, что они сами не умеют ничего придумывать, а только копипастить?
<secret> Дмэй за твоей душой грешник :)
<[Raiden]> Я дума ю гном ощутимо больше похож на другие ос + это врятли часть kde sc , просто сторонняя прога.
<dmay> secret: так и запишем - очередной праздношатающийся. ок?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм фишка, кеды растут на глазах ))
<secret> дмэй пиши учитель пришел
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> secret: типа петросян? оО
<dmay> Nor8: норм фишка это было на экране ифона размером с пачку сигарет
<secret> Дмэй твой дед?
<[Raiden]> они ваще удобные. Единственное панель и встроенный диспетчер задач не очень продуман - т.е. на уровне виндовс хп примерно Только прозрачное
<[Raiden]> не, панель конечно круче чем в хп, именно диспетчер задач устаревшая
<dmay> secret: обычно от аргументов формата "нет, ты дурак" отучаются к второму-третьему классу :/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если бы еще апплет проца норм работал и был бы хороший аналог скринлетов, переехал бы сразу ;-)
<secret> Дмэй а ты и в школе был?
<AndreX> ппц
<[Raiden]> Nor8: насчет смены частоты проца из кде я могу узнать. Чего-то видел в жабере с менюшкой в трее.
<dmay> secret: конечно. я ведь полноценный член общества. для тебя это необычно?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глянь, если не трудно
<[Raiden]> если чего попадется - крикну
<secret> Дмэй ну член так член. людей мало осталось
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  ок
<artus> @voice secret
<artus> secret, второй раз предупреждать не буду
<dmay> secret: если уж пытаешься оскорбляться, то, пожалуйста, осиль нормальное использование ника сбеседника. а то мне без хайлайта не видно твоих... кхм... аргументов.
<dmay> упс :3
<secret> Артус я разве что то нарушил. на меня тут с порога наехали
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тут есть менеджер управления питанием в настройках. Т.е. можно создать несколько профилей а потом повесить на некоторые действия. Типа от сети или батареи, низкий заряд батареи т т.д.
<artus> secret, толерантние надо, толерантние
<artus> dmay, заканчивай, ато выгоню нафиг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ясно, спс. В кедах же тоже есть что то cairo' подобное? На днях видел скрин, не помню где.
<dmay> artus: а что я? ну начал поциент бурно реагировать на обычное "здраствуйте", я тут при чём? ^_^
<secret> артус то есть нагнуться и смазать вазелином? я так не умею
<[Raiden]> Nor8: м доками на qt  не очень хорошо. Возможно ты и видел кайродок.
<dmay> но не нагибаться тоже не умеет... всё, всё, /me ушёл
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А кайро на qt?
<Whitesquall> dmay: как всегда, ждёшь "пинка", чтобы уйти спать? :D
<[Raiden]> Я тут на ютубе видел забавный, там пигвинчик ходил по доку
<[Raiden]> Nor8: нет, но как бы работать будет
<dmay> Whitesquall: типа того. ну или курить хотя б )
<Whitesquall> :D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: C кучей лишних библиотек?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<[Raiden]> Ну да
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы, а что делать. Я например в гноме юзал квирк и клементин и эйскальт, а тут в кде юзаю пиджин.
<[Raiden]> убери из своего предложения слово лишних )
<[Raiden]> просто с кучей библиотек
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> и эти люди ругаются на .нет, который якобы надо куда-то откуда-то скачивать... )
<[Raiden]> в пределах 1 тулкита будут ограничения по выбоу софта по любому
<[Raiden]> кде + фф + постоянно висящий пиджин + что-нить ещё обычно около 25% рам от 4гб у меня занимат.
<[Raiden]> 64бит версия
<[Raiden]> бывает 50-55% , смотря что делаю ещё и на сколько утёк фф5
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да по памяти кеды как гном, даже меньше может, просто привык к некоторым настройкам стола, не хочу отказываться, удобно.
<secret> последняя версия больше 6 гб оперативы не видит?
<[Raiden]> Ну, к чему-то при переходе на другой де всеравн опридется привыкать... Или не переходи )
<[Raiden]> secret: версия чего?
<secret> Убунту конечно
<Sergey_IT> secret, какая?
<secret> 11
<[Raiden]> 64 бит видит сразу, 32бит после доставки\сборки ядра с pae
<[Raiden]> так во всех ос
<[Raiden]> Ну, кроме вин7 :)  пае ест ьтолько в вин2008сервер
<Sergey_IT> secret, учи матчасть
<secret> Очень странно в карме видел все
<secret> Кто нибудь пользовал кросс вместо вайна? есть ли существенная разница в работе фотошоп
<dmay> плин, прокурил ( а можно было весело его пообижать про лицензионность фотопожа (
<Bodia_> ктото юзает гимп 2.7?
<artus> тот кому не лень его собирать
<Bodia> репозитории есть не официальные
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь 2.6 иногда
<Bodia> http://notesalexp.net/ здесь..
<dmay> как-то сомнительно домен звучит...
<Bodia> хотелось узнать в одного ли меня проблемы с шрыфтами..
<XuMuK> artus, вот вы всё арчик хаете)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/245529/71d3d8dc
<artus> Bodia, а кто тебе сказал что у тя потом система не сковырнетцо от пользования их репом ?
<XuMuK> а он няшка))
<Bodia> artus: 2 года использую)
<dmay> XuMuK: кстати всё хотел спросить, а нафиг тебе пятка посередине верхней панели?
<artus> да, ладно, ща посмотримс )
<dmay> ощи, полсистемы опсыпалось, а адобь ридер упорно хочет обновиться. неновести кусок...
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: столкнешся, что какое-нить расширение не сработало или что упадет применяя какой-нить фильтр. Тоже будешь ругать и арч и девел ветки софта
<artus> XuMuK, мне влом его ставить)
<XuMuK> dmay, http://itmages.ru/image/view/245531/654584be
<XuMuK> dmay, я ответил на твой вопрос?)
<Bodia> http://itmages.ru/image/view/245532/2d3dfd77
<dmay> XuMuK: тот же вопрос, но с акцентом на "посередине"? )
<XuMuK> dmay, честно?)
<XuMuK> dmay, меня прикалывает сама пятка))
<dmay> ну а как ещё? )
<dmay> грязный извращенец XD
<XuMuK> dmay, +Places открывает наутилус, а пятка - пакманФМ
<dmay> вы, батенька, знаете толк )
<Bodia> XuMuK: как у тебя с белыми шрифтами?
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0801/h_1312150832_48b091abad.png
<XuMuK> Bodia, наверное нормально
<[Raiden]> Трофим жжот в некоторых песнях. Мы знаем об америке, что её открыл Колумб. После викингов, якутов и туркменов...
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> [Raiden], ща посмотрим что из себя клементин представляет)
<XuMuK> artus, сорт апельсинов) и мандаринов)
<Nor8> )) Амарок 1.4 по сути
<artus> а .dts не умееть (((
<Nor8>  Да он много чего не умеет )))
<go8765432> deadbeef наше всё
<go8765432> ну или foobnix
<go8765432> тест
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, Понг понг понг...
<artus> он тоже не умеет )
<XuMuK> go8765432, это твоё всё) и то, я уверен, пока что...
<go8765432> XuMuK, ты намекаешь на мпд ?
<XuMuK> нет
<XuMuK> я похож на ССЗБ?)
<XuMuK> меня вполне устраиваеют audacious & vlc
<go8765432> у меня там вопрос в соседнем чате :)
<artus> go8765432, а что его там настраивать? 2 мин времени)
<artus> я про mpd )
<go8765432> XuMuK, аудиокасиус читает лосс ?
<XuMuK> go8765432, без понятия, я им не пользуюсь
<XuMuK> мне и мп3 с головой хватает
<artus> go8765432, смотря в чем loss
<artus> флаки всяко должен , ибо если не умеет то на помойку его)
<[Raiden]> qmmp читает куе\флак\ape и iso.vw
<[Raiden]> если винампоподобное нравится
<go8765432> [Raiden], можешь помочь подключить ирку к знсу ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<go8765432> :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-23
<valsinats> test
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> чечектотутутромранним?
<rapidsp> не спитцо?
<skai-falkorr> работа жеж
<skai-falkorr> 9 утра уже почти
<skai-falkorr> хотя сча свет скоро отключить должны
<rapidsp> когда надо будет идти на работу спать захочу :(
<skai-falkorr> а живых то и нет
<Kyshtynbai> Чо это нет. все есть.
<skai-falkorr> нет
<Kyshtynbai> просто все ещё спят или едут на работу
<skai-falkorr> тобиш я один уже 3 часа на работе?
<Kyshtynbai> вот и я щас поеду. http://goo.gl/XvrXj от сюда, блин, вот думаю от пражкской идти или от янгеля. дилема, понимаешь.
<Kyshtynbai> Ещё Шариков наверное уже на работе. он из сибири, тоже уже пашет
<skai-falkorr> ну он на два часа сибирее меня
<Kyshtynbai> шырока у нас страна, что уж сказать.
<Kyshtynbai> Эх. Поехал я потихноньку.
<Cuba_013> доброе утро.
<Cuba_013> можно ли через iptables как нибудь пустить айпишник 212.98.164.198 (допустим) мимо squid. что бы он шел без проблем с eth0 на eth1?
<yashindmitry> Поставил vidalia через пакеты, с ней встал tor, но запуститься не может http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31119503/Screens/2012_07/23/11:22:20.jpg Подскажите с чем может быть связано
<Kyshtynbai> есть у нас гении snmp?
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, гениев выращивать надо
<yashindmitry> эх не видать мне анонимного серфинга
<SergeyIT> yashindmitry, и не только его (привет от  Шайтаныч)
<baronos> надо фсб сдать тебя, вдруг латентный педофил который в будущем сделает преступление
<yashindmitry> baronos: что то не тонко как то)
<baronos> а я и не шутил
<yashindmitry> беда саусем
<yashindmitry> сдай всех на всякий случай тогда)
<SergeyIT> yashindmitry, да бот тебя уже сдал...
<yashindmitry> а ок)
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Fail!
<andrex> хы как некоторые ведутся на фейл
<baronos> хехе:)
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Понг понг понг...
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Fail!
<andrex> !askthebot > misha777
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, please see my private message
<misha777> тест
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Failed!
<andrex> бот его затролил
<baronos> ыыы
<VMV> всем привет! есть люди, использующие guake terminal?
<VMV> горячие клавиши что-то балуются...
<VMV> подскажите, в 12.04 клавиша ctrl по умолчанию как-то особо настроена? может есть какая-то привязка в юнити?
<SergeyIT> VMV, да вроде никак
<andrex> особо,есть.
<andrex> ответил на оба вопроса
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики. А как бы запилить чтобы баш хистори скажем какого-то юзера писалась в сислог?
<VMV> а как особо? если я ставлю в гуэйк сочетание на открытие окна ctrl+` то окно появляется или на Fn+`, или на просто `
<VMV> меня это опечаливает(
<andrex> потому то и особо, что незнаем как и где
<Kyshtynbai> ну ты бы глянул в хоткеи юнити. не знаю, где это настраиваецца ибо юнити не юзаю
<VMV> ну в юнити все равно нет привязки к сочетанию ctrl+`
<VMV> поэтому вроде все равно должно работать
<Kyshtynbai> у меня guake по ф12 вылезает, я уж привык
<VMV> а не хочет...
<VMV> ну это по дефолту на f12
<VMV> мне удобней под левой рукой)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<skai-falkorr> от головенка то болит
<SergeyIT> дятел настучал?
<andrex> естть средство от головы, топор называется)
<skai-falkorr> чеб такое скачать то
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Failed!
<misha777> hg
<andrex> о пришел)
<Kyshtynbai> так. кронтабы для каждого юзера свои? То есть если я хочу чтобы при загрузке системы загружался какрой-либо скрипт, достачтоно ли будет crontab -e от рута и добавить туда @reboot /путь/к/команде
<SergeyIT> тссс, спугнешь )
<misha777> почему когда набираешь test в чате выдает Failed! ?
<Kyshtynbai> потому что тест не проходит)
<skai-falkorr> misha777: не ходи сегодня в казино
<andrex> потому что бот тебя не любит
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<misha777> :)
<misha777> а как сделать, чтобы в ubuntu 12.04 открывался носитель с exfat ?
<misha777> монитирование не проходит
<andrex> mkfs -t vfat /dev/флешка не повторяйте этого дома
<misha777> <andrex> спасибо, надеюсь это поможет
<andrex> или поставить exfat-utils вроде так называется
<andrex> misha777: яж сказал не повторять
<misha777> <andrex> ок, не бу
<andrex> тута есть драйвер ppa:relan/exfat. называется fuse-exfat ну и первое тож не помешает
<andrex> misha777: ^
<misha777> <andrex> уже по этой ссылке делаю http://superuser.com/questions/436368/how-to-open-exfat-ssd-in-ubuntu-12-04
<misha777> <andrex> всем спасибо за внимание, получилось!
<andrex> давнобытак
<misha777> как ещё одной строчкой устранить проблему с добавлением пользователя для того, чтобы открывалась флешка в virtualbox? а то не найду что то
<baronos> плагин добавил для юсб?
<misha777> дополнение с сайта установил
<misha777> <baronos> да, теперь пользователя добавить как то
<misha777> <baronos> нашел уже, вот sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $USER
<misha777> уже пора свой сайт открывать с частыми командами, настройками )
<baronos> у меня гуй для этого есть gnome-system-tools
<misha777> это типа faq?
<misha777> а, это Кросc-платформенные конфигурационные утилиты GNOM...
<misha777> на работе ещё пол беды с настройками, а вот дома материнская плата ION с CUDA как бы так настроить, чтобы не тормозили br
<misha777> интересно есть ли уже драйвера для неё и проигрыватель, чтобы от видеокарты фильмы проигрывались
<misha777> <baronos> как запустить gnome-system-tools ? синапс ничего не находит, устанавливал из Центра приложений?
<baronos> misha777: apt-cache policy gnome-system-tools че говорит
<misha777> или это не из той оперы? что то поспешил я с этим gnome-system-tools
<baronos> какой там кандидат версия
<misha777> command not found
<misha777> <baronos> gnome-system-tools 3.0.0-2ubuntu1
<baronos> misha777: sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<baronos> misha777: после установки появится иконка в меню приложений Пользователи и группы
<misha777> <baronos> устан. самая послед. версия...
<baronos> misha777: выполни  users-admin
<baronos> и управляй группами добавляй и че хочешь делай
<misha777> <baronos> привелегии пользователя, там?
<baronos> misha777: http://goo.gl/h0gBY
<misha777> <baronos> ещё shares-admin есть там, я правда большего ожидал чем эти 2 окна
<misha777> думал будет более красочно что-ли
<skai-falkorr> а посмотрю ка я сериал про гимнасток
<Kyshtynbai> а поеду ка я попью пивка, вот что.
<Kyshtynbai> хватит работать.
 * Kyshtynbai откланиваецца
<Cuba_013> lightsquid. может кто знает чего в нем группы не отображаются ? прописываю названия в файле gpoup.cfg.src . имя пользователя номер название группы , но в браузере не создает группу ?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<scratchx[x]> чем можно кучу мп3 переконвертить?
<baronos> конвертером
<scratchx[x]> так и не накопал lime
<scratchx[x]> baronos: да ты посмотрю капитан очевидность
<baronos> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
<rekcuFniarB> sonudkonverter
<scratchx[x]> rekcuFniarB: консольный? я раньше Lime юзал но что то под убунту его нет
<rekcuFniarB> Мне pacpl нравится, т.к. консольный.
<scratchx[x]> точней нету в репах
<rekcuFniarB> scratchx[x]: нет, Soundkonverter графический.
<rekcuFniarB> В репах оба есть.
<scratchx[x]> угу ясно
<scratchx[x]> lime есть?
<rekcuFniarB> lame
<rekcuFniarB> а не lime
<scratchx[x]> блиииин
<scratchx[x]> точна)))
<scratchx[x]> спасибо
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<shenmue> ку
<Sergey_IT> классика... трое )
<artus> алканафты, уже соображаете чтоль? :D
<rapidsp> уже не соображают :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> я музыку слушаю вообщето )
<artus> пощли первые отмазки :)
<baronos>  хехе, оказывается http://kuban.ubuntu.ru/ во че есть :)
<tagezi> это не отмазка, а отслушка )
<rapidsp> baronos: оно ж постоянно в поиске выскакивает :)
<shenmue> в кубанте все на кубунте должне быть
<tagezi> а кубанцы выпускают убунту местной локализации? )
<baronos> rapidsp: я впервые на неё попал сейчас, с сайта https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru/+members :D
<baronos> tagezi: ага, шо - что и так далее
<tagezi> ага )
<Kyshtynbai> а я уже сообразил. зочем я это сделал? завтра же к восьми. блджад.
<artus> @kick Kyshtynbai думаем, потом буквы пишем
<tagezi> какой умный то... я бы бан ему поставил, что бы пощёл дальше учился читать )
<tagezi> артус добрый сегодня )
<Kyshtynbai> Гении snmp и zenoss не появились?
<Sergey_IT> гении рано ложатся и рано встают
 * Kyshtynbai плачет
<shenmue> я спать
<erikdude> Всем привет! Скажите... есть такой момент. Хочу установить систему с флэшки. Самой флэшки нет, но есть модем юсб со слотом под СД. Покатит такой вариант?
<shenmue> биос видет его то нет проблем
<tagezi> помоему хоть с фотоаппарата
<erikdude> как посмотреть?
<tagezi> зайди в биос и посмотри
<erikdude> и я так понимаю предварительно надо вырубить у модема функцию модема? прально?
<shenmue> попробуй
<erikdude> и еще вопрос, сколько оставить места на разделе, куда буду ставить систему? 20 хватит заглаза?
<Sergey_IT> странно... комп есть, а флешки нет
<Sergey_IT> erikdude, это от твоих запросов зависит
<erikdude> Sergey_IT: да както не нужна она мне никогда была... вот не знаю почему... Нет необходимости чтото кудато таскать... а если надо - то скидываю на лпаншет
<Sergey_IT> 15 гиг на / и от 10 на /home
<erikdude> короче 25-30 надо
<Sergey_IT> erikdude, так это от задач твоих зависит
<erikdude> да чисто в инете сидеть.....
<tagezi> ну чисто на инет можно и меньше, если с бубном )
<Sergey_IT> erikdude, сидеть, это же наверно еще и качать, и кино смотреть и т.д. и двд записать, если надо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: игры забыл, которые сами занимают по 5-10 гигов )
<erikdude> я не играю....
<tagezi> пока.. )
<erikdude> уже
<erikdude> я поиграл свое
<Sergey_IT> erikdude, тогда внукам поиграть что поставить )
<erikdude> ыыыыы, они акереют от графона))))0
<artus> @voice erikdude
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-24
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<baronos> яъ
<erikdude> Парни, воткнулмодем билайн. нужна какаято прога чтоб он работал?
<baronos> erikdude: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178649.0
<erikdude> на xfce тож самое?
<erikdude> а как устанавливать соединение, парни? я не пойму чтото
<erikdude> хээлп)))
<|rapidsp|> какое соединение?
<markmx> приветствую, помогите от ls'ить папку с файлами в именах которых есть пробелы
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/SBAV8dqQ
<skai-falkorr> markmx: элэсь ее полностью
<baronos> ыы
<skai-falkorr> отэлэсил
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> re
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то в телевизорах понмает? Сломался древний панасоник с кинескопом, надо брать жк. Sony KDL-32EX720 как вот такая модель, а? Вроде круть, езернет есть, к насу подключить
<sharikoff> надо брать с двб т2
<sharikoff> ибо цифровое телефидение грядет
<SergeyIT> тогда уж 3д
<andrex> 3д нафиг ненужно, как мне кажется
<sharikoff> факт
<sharikoff> это на..бон
<SergeyIT> да тв вообще не нужно
<Kyshtynbai> да телевидиние мне, в прнципе, ни к чему. мне бы фулхд кино смотреть, раз уж покупать его
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Fail!
<misha777> samba почему то была не установлена
 * Onkeltem только что муху прогнал курсором
<misha777> скоро буду
<SergeyIT> misha777, а почему она должна быть установлена?
<misha777> SergeyIT> незнаю, кажется раньше не устанавливал, а общий доступ к папке сразу открывал
<SergeyIT> а я не помню (... сейчас надо ставить
<misha777> а если скачал нужный драйвер с расширением .run , то на ubuntu 12.04 его так запустить ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295./Имя драйвера.run ?
<misha777> просто в Debian пробовал этот драйвер так установить, и не получилось, много ньансов повыскакивало(
<misha777> то то не установлено, то ошибка, так и не получилось поставить.
<misha777> как попробую - отпишусь, если не выйдет поставить...
<misha777> было бы просто  в .deb
<oles> привет
<oles> а иксчат умеет автоматом реконектиться к серваку если связь оборвалась?
<misha777> домой пора
<oles> рано домой
<andrex> oles: умеет
<oles> andrex, как ему сказать это делать?
<andrex> непомню, а ставить его неохото
<andrex> вроде так /set net_auto_reconnec on
<andrex> *t
<baronos> помоему misha*** извращенец :)
<andrex> да не он просто, пытается изучить линь, или попонтоватся перед посонами в школе
<baronos> хмм, почему нет у бота !sgfxi для особых извращенцев
<andrex> у бота много чего нет
<rekcuFniarB> !sh rm -rf /*
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sh rm -rf /*'
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> тут есть обладатели нокии ?
<[Raiden]> бывший
<[Raiden]> тебе не нужен е52?
<shenmue> неа. мне сонерики нря
<andrex> мне тож они нря, тока теперь сони без ериков
<[Raiden]> мне прошлогодние нравятся arc s , а этого года что-то не очень )
<shenmue> меня интересует во что видео кодировать что бы такая шняга как n8 его проигрывала
<andrex> 3гп наверно
<[Raiden]> h264 должно
<shenmue> слишком качество убого у 3гп
<tagezi> всем привет)
<[Raiden]> мп4 контейнер, х264 и aac - обычно это все мобилки играют.
<shenmue> прости кодировать много поэтому нужен сразу 100% результат
<rapidsp> shenmue: какое качество? ты на плазме смотреть собираешься? :)
<shenmue> просто*
<[Raiden]> залей лучше книгу на телефон. А видео посмотри там где кодировать собрался.
<shenmue> нет конечно. мне мобилку дадут и надо на нее много видело залить
<shenmue> видео* чорт мажу
<shenmue> ппц какой же хром тормоз
<Sergey_IT> а зачем пользуешь?
<shenmue> флэш смотрю
<shenmue> блин даже сеанс сохранять не умеет :/
<openvoid> всё он умеет только особо
<openvoid> если был прибит то кнопочка restore показывается
<openvoid> главное сразу её нажать а то потом пропадёт если что то ещё открыть
<shenmue> я про сеанс вообще
<shenmue> когда кучу откртых сайтов сохранить надо
<shenmue> что бы открыть когда нуна
<openvoid> killall chrome дважды
<openvoid> и будет ресторе при следующем открытии
<shenmue> зачем?
<openvoid> может в меню элегантнее есть но у меня как то руки не дошли
<shenmue> есть фишка простоя в опере. например пяток сайтов с рекомандациями по ффмпег открыто. щас мне они не нужны пока видео не скачается. я тыкаю в сохранить сеанс и пяток сайтов закрываются.
<shenmue> в следающий раз в любой момент могу их сразу одновременно открыть
<openvoid> гм избранного набора сайтов чтоб открыть имхо и в фф нет
<openvoid> группой
<openvoid> только весь сеанс
<[Raiden]> создаешь в избранном папку...
<[Raiden]> её можно открыть всю
<openvoid> в фф удобнее чем в хроме насчёт сеанса
<shenmue> вообщем нет такого в хроме...
<[Raiden]> я про фф
<shenmue> видать расширение надо ждать
<Kyshtynbai> хм... у меня хром открывает все вкладки из старых сессий
<Kyshtynbai> вроде бы
<shenmue> у меня так же.
<openvoid> в хроме всё слишком простенько
<shenmue> тока нет возможности в нем всю сессию сохранить в данный момент
<openvoid> если два окна было то восстановит только из последнего открытого
<shenmue> и восстановить когда хочется
<openvoid> поэтому делаю киллалл и по запуску жму ресторе
<openvoid> так работает
<shenmue> тем более раз вкладка=процесс то слишком жирно деражть столько открытых вкладок
<openvoid> в фф можно ресторе превоус сессион ручками нажать и рецентли клозед виндовс потом
<openvoid> понадёжнее будет
<shenmue> ну я пока тут спрашивал все адресса в оперу скопировал и сохранил
<openvoid> пользоваться оперой идеологически вредно :)
<shenmue> ммм.. чем это?
<openvoid> чтобы не очень флеймить соглашусь что удобно
<openvoid> но опера расово чужда православному линуксоиду
<Kyshtynbai> не соглашусь
<shenmue> хм... ну от себя скажу что в каждом виде программ (редакторы, плееры, браузеры...) должен быть скажем так обязательный "джентельменский набор"
<shenmue> и вот как бы то что считаю должно в каждом браузере давным давно по дефолту есть только в опере
<Nor8> openvoid: С чего это опера чужда?
<openvoid> ну за всё хорошее надо платить, за оперу денег не берут, поэтому получается кармический долг
<openvoid> :)
<Nor8> В православии понятия карма нет )))
<shenmue> тоже самое можно сказать про гугол хром
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: жжошь
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/24/tomsk/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что?
<[Raiden]> not work
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все работает, ты просто не в контексте
<[Raiden]> ещё подумалось. Вроде бы бог говорил из горящего куста и ещё вроде бы заповеди выжигались на камне. Может оно это...
<[Raiden]> просто не умеет дождик, только огнем дышит.
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> вот-вот, оттого что некоторые оперу пользуют у нас лес горит :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  И когда токма поумнеешь? Вроде и книги все есть, читай, не хочу, ан нет! Все в какую то пуссирастию норот тянет ))))
<Nor8> openvoid:  Смотри, умножат тебя на значок опера за слова твои )))))
<Kyshtynbai> Свободу Джулиану Ассанджу!!
<Kyshtynbai> Простите. Вырвалось.
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Так он еще не арестован ))))
<Kyshtynbai> он же вроде скрывается в посольстве Эквадора?)
<shenmue> это владелец викиликс который?
<[Raiden]> понимание кармы не требует святой веры. Отсутсвие такого понятия у христиан не отменяет карму :)
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai:Он вроде в посольстве Гондураса )))
<[Raiden]> *слепой
<Kyshtynbai> ну какая-то такая, да, южно-центральноамериканская страна
<Kyshtynbai> банановая)
<shenmue> афрогандурасия
<Nor8> Как бы сказали в голливудском фильме, где то в Муриджистане ))))
<shenmue> вообщето пельменестане
<Nor8> Только если в говяжьем, свинина у них не почете )))
<shenmue> эх.. 11 гигов видео кодировать.. надеюсь что сработает с первого раза
<Kyshtynbai> дада у них часто такое бывает. семья адамсов у них откуда была? танец они ещё плясали... "МамУшка" или как-то так
<openvoid> rm - лучший энкодер - 100% лосси :)
<[Raiden]> нет ничего ненужней чем кодить для телефона видео
<shenmue> я ж не себе
<shenmue> сам книги читаю с плеера
<openvoid> я как то установил что всех этих гигов слишком много чтобы тратить на них бесценное время своей жизни
<[Raiden]> ещё иногда проще скачать, чем жать
<openvoid> вот спросит апостл Пётр - что ты сделал в своей жизни? - пережал 100500 терабайт - а стоило оно того? :)
<[Raiden]> на том же рутрекере есть раздел мобильного видео
<Kyshtynbai> что есть жизнь, как не цепь событий? какие-то приносят нам радость, какие-то - печаль. следует отделить одни от других. и если закодировать 11 гигабайт - это весело - то почеу бы и не закодировать их?
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai =)
<[Raiden]> череда причин и следсвий
<[Raiden]> карма )
<Nor8> Главное на бабочку не наступить )))
<Kyshtynbai> жаль, вёбов отключили от канала. тото бы они удивились речам
<shenmue> и тут остапа понесло
<openvoid> вот доисторическая бабочка в виде газа сгорела в турбине электростанции, +10 ватт на энкодинг, а сколько эти энкоженные гигабайты проживут?
<shenmue> эм... я опять опаздал на раздачу веществ?
<Kyshtynbai> у нас современные электростанции. мы за мирный атом.
<Kyshtynbai> чисто водичку кипятим. никакого газо тока пар.
<openvoid> я так думаю атома процентов 20-40 остальное почти всё разом исключая гэс
<Nor8> shenmue: Похоже, что не только ты )))
<shenmue> нус... еще 12 минут и всё скачается. и скриптиком пыщ и все сконвертируем пока будем спать
<Kyshtynbai> давеча в новостяхъ передавали: танцы стриптезерш у шеста предложили сделать олимпийским видом спорта
<Kyshtynbai> причем и для мужчин тоже.
<shenmue> вот последнего можно было и не говорить
<Nor8> )))
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<openvoid> туфта - бесплатно у шеста никто крутиться не будет
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: В отдельных странах уже есть, и давно )))      http://video.mail.ru/mail/marta_li/396/552.html
<openvoid> нету своего столмэна в индустрии порно :)
<Kyshtynbai> ужос
<Nor8> А вообще, такими темпами олимпийскими видами спорта объявят гоп-стоп и кражу со взломом ))))0
<Kyshtynbai> гыгыгы гоп-стоп на время, художкственный гоп-стоп, фигурный гоп-стоп
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Ну как, понравилось? :-D
<Kyshtynbai> ага)
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Угу, синхронный гоп-стоп
<himik> Nor8: даааа
<Kyshtynbai> ох лол синхронный гоп-стоп это прекрасно. такие, в купальничках, с прищепками и в кепках
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> про индусов на шесте забавно )
<openvoid> действительно ужос, у мейла ру свой ютуб с блекждеком и говнорекламой
<[Raiden]> крутые спорсмены я бы сказал. не просто так делать...
<[Raiden]> т*
<openvoid> спортсмены выше всяких похвал
<openvoid> мейл ру - ужос ужос
<[Raiden]> на самом деле давно существующий и вполне удобынй сервис...
<Nor8> Но выглядит он ужасно )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, а зачем на него смотреть? Главное - работает с клиентом, и неплохо
<Nor8> Ну все же, приятный и удобный интерфэйс тоже плюс
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, так я через эволюшн хожу
<Nor8> Ну так, это ты, а под винду эволюшена нету ))
<Sergey_IT> там аутглюк справляется
<Sergey_IT> я туда хожу, когда почистить почту надо
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34410 - Мигель подзаработал.
<openvoid> telnet mail.ru 110 user auth dele
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/f/6/2/7/f8330f500f53623992c36256d5c_prev.jpg
<Nor8> Опять про кеды? ))
<[Raiden]> про винду )
<shenmue> хром еще и в кэше ничо не хранит при закрытии. заного страницы начинает грузить
<openvoid> фф с нек-рых пор тоже
<openvoid> восстановиш сессию активный таб загрузится, кликнеш на другом табе - грузится и он
<shenmue> [Raiden] ну недавно обсуждали
<shenmue> mint-update сначала сам себя обновляет потом перезапускается и ставит обновления
<shenmue> вполне логично хотя как то смешно написанно
<openvoid> было как то раз куча обнов пришла в середине апт обновился и на середине всё рухнуло
<openvoid> в нурде правда
<openvoid> хурде
<shenmue> [Raiden], ты про аудио кодек aac говорил?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> не играет? :)
<shenmue> не знаю
<shenmue> аппарат завтра принесут
<[Raiden]> 6 channnel aac ain't supported by n8. downmix to 2 channel using mediacoder (takes 4-5 minutes on a core i5) and playback.
<[Raiden]> 2 канала умеет
<dmay> господа линуксоиды, а это в 12.04 специальная фича, что окна можно только за верхние углы ресайзить?
<openvoid> у меня за всякие ресайзится
<dmay> х64?
<openvoid> только кликнуть на заголовке окна надо
<[Raiden]> +32бита - 2 угла , лол
<openvoid> а то которое без фокуса - то да
<Nor8> Это фича в компизе была, если не настроить
<Nor8>  dmay: Компиз пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> всё что выше написано есть реклама кде
<dmay> Nor8: "изкоробки" пользую
<dmay> [Raiden]: оффтопика
<[Raiden]> м офтопика тоже )
<Nor8> Ну так "изкоробки" компиз должен вроде работать, сразу после установки видео драйвера
<dmay> не макоси, т.к. у неё то-же такая именно фича очень долго была
<shenmue> artus, пинг
<openvoid> ужос юнити таскает глюси с макоси
<dmay> ну хз, может ещё из-за того, что вмварь
<dmay> openvoid: причем целенаправленно, но это уже другой разговор
<[Raiden]> может ты не попадаешь в угол и получается в бок или вниз? И ещё, почитай\поизучай компиз там есть другие способы ресайза. например средний клик по кнопке ресайза или правый (не знаю пашет ли в юнити по умолч).
<[Raiden]> средний только вертикально, правый только горизонтально
<[Raiden]> или наоборот - склероз. В кде меняется по вкусу )
<dmay> [Raiden]: мне-б на ней ноду поднять, а дальше только ссш, только хардкор )
<dmay> надо было сервер ставить, ага
<shenmue> [Raiden], глянешь скриптик у себя который пробелы убирает в названиях
<shenmue> чот я его продинамил куда то
<Sergey_IT> dmay, что то ты серьезным стал )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я всегда серъёзным был, просто иногда расслаблялся :3
<[Raiden]> убирает просто или заменяет на что-нить?
<Sergey_IT> иногда == всегда ))
<dmay> 2012 год на дворе, а декораторы окон всё ещё гасятся на шатдауне до приложений. ну фи же ~_~
<[Raiden]> echo "раз два" | tr " " "_"
<Sergey_IT> dmay, так последний год, зачем заморачиваться?
<shenmue> [Raiden] это самому чтоль название вписывать? =)
<dmay> хе, после того как изкоробка выкачала все обновления, стало ресайзится за все углы
<openvoid> 0 0 1 12 2012 * world_shutdown.sh
<[Raiden]> shenmue: что бы не самому  ,надо получить список , и обработать в цикле. Домашнее задание по башу )
<dmay> но всё тот же пиксел хантинг
<dmay> а ссх-доступ так ниоткуда мышкой не включается чтоль?
<openvoid> в рамку пикселя 3-4
<shenmue> ls | tr " " "_" гг
<[Raiden]> ваще , должно быть дофига гуи для этого. Редакторы тегов обычн опробелы умеют убирать и ваще по сякому имена файлов формировать
<shenmue> почти
<openvoid> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dmay> да это понятно, но так я и на дебиане могу
<[Raiden]> find . -type f |while read x ;do тут надо сконвертить имя и переименовать файл ; done
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue>  for x in *; do mv "$x" `echo $x | sed -e 's/ /_/g'`; done
<[Raiden]> newname=$(echo $x" |tr " " "_")  ; mv ${x} ${newname}  - например так
<shenmue> мутноватый скрипт. у артуса проще был
<shenmue> я ужо сделал давно
<shenmue> пока ты проповеди читал по башу
<[Raiden]> ну и пни его, я в винде )
<shenmue> ls | tr " " "_" лучше =) создаёт илюзию что вроде как сработало ==)
<[Raiden]> и чего  for x in * делает список понимая что файл с пробелом это 1 ээлемент списка?
<[Raiden]> Хтя может быть )
<[Raiden]> версии баша не стоят на месте
<doronskiy> [Raiden], мне кажется вполне приемлемым исключать пробел из сепараторов перед началом цикла
<openvoid> чойта опять новшества
<openvoid> всё что из софтваре инсталлится само цепляется на даш меню
<openvoid> раньше так не было
<dmay> sudo apt-get install vim - 25MB, emacs - 86MB, и они жалуются что к .net софту надо 40MB один раз скачать, ага
<doronskiy> в наше время скачивать редактор в пару метров уже не модно ;-)
<Sergey_IT> .нет - поделка, которая только у мс работает
<himik> понаплодили костылей, аж противно
<himik> кто-нить unity пользуется? значки на панельке поменьше сделать возможно, а то надоела эта гармошка?
<Sergey_IT> в сеттингах есть же, если это юнити3д
<dmay> ну зачем, зачем они пилят все эти свистелки, если гораздо более Ъ было бы запилить автокомплит из коробки для npm, как он для apt-get работает ~_~
<himik> Sergey_IT: надо же до этого искал не нашел, а тут раз и всё
<himik> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> незачто
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-25
<Kyshtynbai>  Ку!
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<baronos> кассиопея
<misha777> подскажите программу под ubuntu12.04 для создания загрузочной флешки
<baronos> можно так cat ubuntu,iso > /dev/sdf && sync
<misha777> <baronos> скопировал образ в домашнюю папку, затем в терминале вводить /dev/sdf && sync ? это путь к флешке?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> и это, надо sudo -i сделать чтоб от мощно от рута мутить :)
<Demar> Подскажите как сделать, так чтобы при закрытии крышки ноутбука он не уходил в сон, максимум блокировался и продолжал работать
<Demar> что-то не могу найти что надо отредактировать
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Как в GS сделать снимок окна?
<Onkeltem> Alt+PrintScreen  делает снимок части монитора (а не окна), почему-то - вверх ногами и зеркально!
<sharikoff> GS это лексус что ли?
<sharikoff> вылазишь с него
<Onkeltem> GnomeShell
<sharikoff> фотаешь окно
<sharikoff> залазишь обратно
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> Onkeltem gnome-screenshot -w вроде
<sharikoff> еще могу рассказать как в гелике сделать снимок окна
<sharikoff> baronos, ты знаешь как?
<Onkeltem> baronos: повесить gnome-screenshot -w на Alt+PrintSCreen?
<baronos> sharikoff: из гелика вылазить не охото, так что толтко зеркально изнутрм могу :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: угу
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: Петросян гордится тобой
<sharikoff> подходишь, снимаешь окно, получаешь в бубен от хозяина , уходишь
<sharikoff> Onkeltem, 2 раза петрусян =)
<Onkeltem> baronos: о, полез вырубать кривоработающий Alt+PrintScreen, и увидел рядом Shift+PrintScreen для захвата региона. Потестил - отлично работает.
<baronos> гыыы
<misha777> ввожу в терминале: misha@misha-208:~$ sudo -i ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso /dev/sdf && sync
<misha777> <baronos> выдаёт -bash: ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: команда не найдена
<|rapidsp|> казалось бы :)
<|rapidsp|> mount забыл :)
<|rapidsp|> или чето еще
<baronos> misha777: cat забыл
<baronos> а sdf точно у тебя флеха определилась?
<ur5imw> при запуске машины уже в востановительном режиме   програма fsck  выдает что  на диске  обнаружены ошибки и предлагает воспользоваться меню, но  на предлагаемые  клавиши не реагирует...конр+алт+дел коректно выключает машину ...что делать?
<openvoid> загрузиться с single или с лайва, ручками fsck -y /dev/sdNL и посмотреть что получится
<openvoid> какие то файлы могут улететь
<ur5imw>   пытался  но не с этем ключем по этому наверное и не получилось:) примонтировать
<ur5imw> спасибо сейчас поробую
<openvoid> не помню точно с single оно рут может успеть смонтировать если ридонли перемонтировать mount -o remount,ro / может всё равно ругаться на то что фс смонтирована
<openvoid> лайв оптимально
<misha777> а какую команду в ярлыке написать, чтобы программа от рута открывалась?
<misha777> там стоит wireshark %f
<baronos> gksu nautilus к примеру
<misha777> <baronos> значит gksu wireshark
<baronos> угу, при открытии нужен будет пароль вводиит ь
<misha777> конечно пароль надоедает вводить, но зато  так безопасней
<himik> кстати wireshark валиццо в 12.04
<himik> вчера понадобился и такая засада вышла...
<Hariec> Доброго всем дня.
<Hariec> Kopete + vk.com У кого конектится?
<misha777> <himik> а у меня нормально работает, версия 1.6.7
<himik> сейчас попробовал еще разок, валица сразу при появлении окна выбора, тоже 1.6.7
<himik> *выбора интерфеса*
<misha777> <himik> попробуй запустить от root
<openvoid> и только от рута
<misha777> <himik> без рута не получится выбрать интерфейс
<openvoid> в сети есть способ что поправить чтобы работало от пользователя
<openvoid> но очень не рекоендуется
<himik> странно, что он заранее не настроен на запуск с правами su
<himik> Running as user "root" and group "root".
<himik> This could be dangerous.
<himik> уже страшно
<misha777> предупреждает
<himik> да, всем спасибо, от рута не валится
<misha777> обращайся, чем смогу помогу
<openvoid> тама хитрые права на интерфейс можно установить
<openvoid> чтоб работало
<openvoid> не рекомендуют потому что если криво разрешить любой юзер сможет снифать трафик с сервера
<openvoid> что как бы ой
<openvoid> одного su недостаточно для wireshark, поскольку ethN в линуксе устройство хитрое там и права на него хитрые
<himik> openvoid: любопытно
<himik> кто-нить использвал n2n?
<openvoid> то есть ступил, от su то wireshark заработает, обычная подмена юзера, но по дефолту не настроено чтобы юзеры трафик не снифали
<himik> n2n тема суперская, чтоб без выделенного IP конектится на сервак работы, только непонятно почему не видно другие компы в удаленной локальной сетке,  _вроде_ необходимые маршруты есть
<himik> openvoid: ясно
<openvoid> а хитрые права интерфейса для пользователя можно увидеть в статьях  про настройку wireshark под запуск от юзера - гугл в помощь, там действительно любопытно
<himik> openvoid: спасибо, поищу
<Demar> подскажите как бы сделать так чтобы при закрытии крышки ноут не засыпал... все обыскал не могу найти... походу это должно быть в конфиге с питанием
<Demar> но не нашел
<himik> у меня в "Параметры системы"->"Питание" есть
<himik> пукнт "после закрытия крышки" ничего не делать
<himik> в конфигах не ковырялся, т.к. GUI пашет, больше не нужно
<Demar> у меня гнум а не юнити... в нем нету =(
<openvoid> глянул бегло n2n - забавно - выглядит как vpn с простотой настроек
<openvoid> но без волшебства - супернода должна быть на реальном айпи
<misha777> в чем отличия от просто vpn?
<openvoid> сходу не очень понятно
<openvoid> вроде претендуют на то что на более низком сетевом уровне
<misha777> http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/ менее более понятно)
<openvoid> я вижу отличие от openvpn только в том что с ним клиентам нужно мучаться с сертификатами
<openvoid> а с n2n вроде как то проще, и роутинг тоже проще
<misha777> http://luca.ntop.org/n2n.pdf более подробно написано, но на англ.
<misha777> а как зайти на локальный компьютер через samba?
<inkvizitor68sl> smb://localhost же
<misha777> нет такого файла или каталога
<openvoid> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrl-l -> вводить туда
<inkvizitor68sl> в наутилусе
<misha777> ок. в наутилусе ctrl + l и ввёл smb://172.16.77.38
<misha777> вот зашел на удаленный компьютер, как сделать типа ярлычка на раб. стол, чтобы каждый раз не прописывать адрес?
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, ctrl-D в наутилусе
<inkvizitor68sl> при открытой нужной папке
<inkvizitor68sl> если юзернейм нужен - то потом отредактируй закладку и допиши туда чтото в духе smb://username@host
<misha777> а чтобы эта закладка на раб. столе была как сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> в говноюнити есть рабочий стол?
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, стульчак
<misha777> <inkvizitor68sl> да
<misha777> Рабочий стол Ubuntu
<misha777> а кто пользовался удаленным рабочим столом в remmina? как по быстрому соединиться ,  какой лучше протокол выбрать и имя сервера в каком виде прописывать?
<misha777> к кому можно попробовать зайти сейчас?
<Chrome5162> удалёный раб стол?
<misha777> а то штука полезная, а опыта ёк
<Chrome5162> эт типо конектишься и управляешь компом
<Chrome5162> ?
<misha777> <Chrome5162> да
<Chrome5162> pfff
<Chrome5162> TeamViewer
<Chrome5162> вот вещь
<Chrome5162> кроссплатформеный
<Chrome5162> простой
<Chrome5162> быстрый
<misha777> <Chrome5162> а, он кроссплатформенный??
<Chrome5162> да
<Chrome5162> вин мак
<misha777> <Chrome5162> тогда другое дело!
<Chrome5162> лин
<Chrome5162> мобильные платформы елси не ошибаюсь
<Chrome5162> у мну стоит могу помочь в освоении
<misha777> <Chrome5162> а то в винде им пользуемся... теперь и тут попробую
<misha777> <Chrome5162>  в центре приложений его нет(
<Chrome5162> пфффф
<misha777> <Chrome5162> подскажи, а)
<Chrome5162> жди
<Chrome5162> давай в личку лучше
<Chrome5162> какбэ не по теме канала разговор
<misha777> ок
<skai-falkorr> ?.,mnbvcxz<>Zxcvbnm,./DABC\';lkjhgfdszaAsdxfgh'|
<skai-falkorr> A
<skai-falkorr> ][poiuyfredswaqqawsedrftj
<skai-falkorr> =-09oi8u7y65e3w2q12w3e4r56ty7u8io0p[]\
<skai-falkorr> ой
<skai-falkorr> протерклаву
<Chrome5162> :D
<skai-falkorr> так.пробелзапалнавлц
<skai-falkorr>     о
<skai-falkorr> теперь другое дело
<skai-falkorr>      зато теперь экран чистый
<Chrome5162> ))
<skai-falkorr> а то вечно пыль налетит
<Chrome5162> угу
<skai-falkorr> правда хватит не на долго
<Chrome5162> аааа QT Creator постаивть не могу
<Chrome5162> нажал установить шкала до конца и тишина
<SergeyIT> в чем шкала?
<Chrome5162> тьфу шкала говорю
<Chrome5162> пргресбар
<SergeyIT> в чем?
<misha777> в центре приложений видимо
<SergeyIT> гадаем?
<Chrome5162> да
<Chrome5162> центрпрог
<Chrome5162> будь он не ладен
<misha777> выбирал 2.5.0 версию?
<Chrome5162> 2.5.0
<Chrome5162> щас посмотрю
<Chrome5162> мож с консольки постаивть
<misha777> просто мне тоже надо поставить, могу попробовать
<Chrome5162> как она там зовёёца
<Chrome5162> вроде идёт
<Chrome5162> угу идёт
<Chrome5162> вместе с ней пинг
<SergeyIT> Chrome5162, в меню не появился креатор?
<Chrome5162> SergeyIT: креатор ещё не скачался
<Chrome5162> скорость понулям
<SergeyIT> с какого сервера ставишь?
<Chrome5162> хз в центре прог ткнул установить вот и качает
<SergeyIT> если что - в СЦ меню edit/software sources - установить main server
<Chrome5162> смысл?
<Chrome5162> facepalm
<Chrome5162> перестала ставица
<Chrome5162> в меню не появилась..
<SergeyIT> а у тебя какой сейчас сервер?
<Chrome5162> как узнать то?((
<SergeyIT> меню edit/software sources
<Chrome5162> во первых всё по русски
<Chrome5162> во вторых минутку
<Chrome5162> на основной сервер поменять?
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<Chrome5162> кнопка стала неактивной
<Chrome5162> "Установить"
<Chrome5162> всё
<Chrome5162> никаких движений
<artus> Chrome5162, у тя проблемы с энтером?
<Chrome5162> очнулся
<Chrome5162> во первых инет просто медленный
<Chrome5162> во вторых плевал я на этот центр прог я щас лучше с консоли поставлю
<misha777> установил только что 2.4.1 версия, работает
<misha777> устанавливал из Центра приложений
<misha777> интернет быстрый
<Chrome5162> да блин
<Chrome5162> не могу в синаптик найти
<Chrome5162> на компе норм встал а вот на ноуте капризничает
<Chrome5162> пичалька :(
<misha777> <Chrome5162> попробуй на ноуте:  sudo apt-get purge synapse
<Chrome5162> synapse что это?
<Chrome5162> и за что он так провинился что его purge?
<misha777> <Chrome5162>  поиск
<Chrome5162> хм
<misha777> <Chrome5162> программа для поиска файлов
<Chrome5162> а разве она у меня стоит?
<Chrome5162> ну попробую
<misha777> <Chrome5162> погоди
<Chrome5162> гожу
<Chrome5162> причём тут она пытаюсь понять
<Chrome5162> твою заногу
<misha777> <Chrome5162> не причём, я подумал что это одно и то же
<Chrome5162> место кончаеца как вовремя ппц
<misha777> <Chrome5162> всё равно попробуй удалить тот синаптик и заново установить
<Chrome5162> синаптик то причём
<misha777> а, не можешь В синаптик найти?
<misha777> <Chrome5162> невнимательный
<Chrome5162> прога есть в центре приложений
<Chrome5162> я пытаюсь поставить
<Chrome5162> в ответ фигушка
<Chrome5162> стоп стоп стоп
<Chrome5162> а не может изза отсуствия места быть? 0_0
<SergeyIT> может
<Chrome5162> минутку
<Chrome5162> блин как узнать доступный обьём диска
<Chrome5162> :(
<Chrome5162> с консоли
<SergeyIT> df -h
<Chrome5162> Tthanks
<noob123> граждане, кто нибудь может помочь с настройкой dir 300 ?
<noob123> или подскажите канал где помогут)
<noob123> а у вас тут весело
<noob123> ок, подскажите чатик с суровыми айтишниками
<noob123> #linux-ru
<Chrome5162> ?
<Chrome5162> вы топик читали?
<Chrome5162> канал Ubuntu
<noob123> та я в отчаянии
<artus> ну если он не осилил полторы страницы описалова роутера, то о каком чтении топика речь ведетцо
<Chrome5162> artus: +1
<noob123> и обратите внимание на ник
<Chrome5162> noob123: и?
<Chrome5162> если вы нуб это не значит то не надо читать топик))
<noob123> как так?
<artus> как то так :)
<noob123> плохо
<noob123> так поможете с роутером?
<noob123> :)
<noob123> ми ми ми
<Chrome5162> facepalm
<Chrome5162> ещё один
<Chrome5162> что за "ми ми ми"
<Chrome5162> обьясни мне
<Chrome5162> ты хотя бы
<noob123> мадагаскар смотрели?
<artus> так, ща за флуд нафиг всех перестреляю
<Chrome5162> ыы
<Chrome5162> молчу босс
<artus> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Chrome5162> noob123: ааа всё припоминаю, ну и кчему эт?
<artus> Chrome5162, дело не в молчу а фо флуде
 * Chrome5162 stop flood
<noob123> а если я ставлю роутер на убунту значит вопрос подходит к тпоику?)
<Chrome5162> artus
<Chrome5162> вопрос конкретно по бубунте
<Chrome5162> ставил по wubi не стал сильно много выделять диска
<Chrome5162> щас сильножалею об этом
<Chrome5162> можно как то увеличить обьём диска
<vladgobelen> noob123: Нет. Не факт. Я тут как то спросил подойдет ли ноут для убунту и какие могут быть проблемы с железом при установке, а меня взяли и на год забанили ^^
<noob123> в общем чтоб поставить роутер нужно подключение к интернету, у меня его нет и следовательно через обычный сетап не установить, это можно как то обойти? там черт его без сетапа поставить роутер?
<noob123> :)
<Chrome5162> тишина
<noob123> Chrome5162 подскажи где ещё сидят бородатые мужики?
<Chrome5162> noob123: во первых
<Chrome5162> пользуйся поиском
<Chrome5162> во вторых
<Chrome5162> не буди лихо пока оно лихо
<noob123> классно, так что закончим мораль читать и скажем, не?)
<vladgobelen> noob123: Зайди на руснет #linux там народа заодно больше и иногда помогают даже)
<noob123> vladgobelen спасибо :)
<Chrome5162> кстатя
<Chrome5162> надо зайти туды
<Chrome5162> я там сижу как раз
<noob123>  Cannot send to channel: ##linux печаль
<vladgobelen> noob123: Не на фриноде. На руснете. На фриноде это буржуйскоязычное.
<Chrome5162> facepalm
<noob123> vladgobelen, ммм я не понял
<noob123> там адрес чата по другому пишется?
<vladgobelen> Печально)
<noob123> vladgobelen :)
<Chrome5162> пичалька
<Chrome5162> ну канеш
<Chrome5162> webchat
<Chrome5162> он про IRC то не в курсе
<noob123> Chrome5162, ты такой классный
<Chrome5162> fail
<Chrome5162> сгинь
<Chrome5162> нечистая сгинь
<Chrome5162> avas подумал что я ему :D
<UNIm95> Народ после ребута модема может ссш сессия быть по-прежнему активной?
<openvoid> теоретически может
<openvoid> если айпи не поменялся может подцепить
<shenmue> нашел вообщем под нокию н8 параметры
<SergeyIT> параметры чего?
<himik> vladgobelen: ну так и как она, ubuntu на ноуте? )
<vladgobelen> himik: Умерла при обновлении. Мучительно и быстро. Пришлось заменить на генту.
<shenmue> для видео
<shenmue> ffmpeg рулная весчь
<himik> vladgobelen: странно, обычно если быстро, то без мучений
<shenmue> да благословенны будут скрипты и консоль
<vladgobelen> himik: Мучения были скорее с моей стороны от этого зрелищаю
<shenmue> странно. сколько раз читаю про обновы в убунту не разу такого не встречал что бы прям пипец настал
<shenmue> максимум поверю в то что иксы упали
<SergeyIT> у меня на буке 2.5 года живет и не мучается
<himik> vladgobelen: понимю... если вдруг и моя убунта умрет впервые за 3 года, я тоже буду мучиться
<Chrome5162> а что линукс можно убить?
<shenmue> да
<himik> конечно можно
<Chrome5162> ыы
<himik> rm rf жеж
<shenmue> не важно какая программа или ос - любую можно остановить
<Chrome5162> я сам сегодня чуть не грохнул
<Chrome5162> по дурости
<Chrome5162> хотя не
<vladgobelen> Chrome5162: 50% умирает в первые пол года от обновления дистрибутива. Зависит это больше от состава софта
<Chrome5162> сам виноват
<shenmue> а способов много
<SergeyIT> обновляюсь постоянно - не умирает (
<shenmue> vladgobelen чота ты гонишь как то
<shenmue> это как скажем обновление оперы убьёт мою ос?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Это не мой опыт, а статистика по убунту.
<shenmue> пруф
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не оперы, а общее обновление ядра между дистрибутивами.
<Chrome5162> я с 11.10 обновился
<Chrome5162> страху было
<Chrome5162> но всё норм
<shenmue> тогда не состав софта а непосредственно системных компонентов
<shenmue> и то чота гон какой то
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не важно.. Все в системе - компоненты системы
<shenmue> тогда вопрос про оперу выше
<shenmue> жду ответа
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А чем например опера отличается от дд? Что из них системный компонент, а что нет?
<shenmue> тебе веленно на вопросы отвечать а не задавать их
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> пруф на статистику по крашам угде?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не реби мне моск. Если бы я знал почему убунту умерла при обновлении, я бы ее не снес, а починил.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, размером отличается
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: ))
<shenmue> почему то у меня при обновлениях всё в порядке всегда
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Ну, ты крут.
<artus> @voice vladgobelen
<SergeyIT>  shenmue, видимо неправильно обновляешься )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: А как можно неправильно обновится в убунту? Есть какие-то секретные способы?
<shenmue> обновляюсь раз в три месяца примерно
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Между дистрибутивами? Пишешь свои?)
<himik> да ладно вам... ну умерла у кого-то убунту и че, другим то от этого ни холодно ни жарко
<shenmue> при этом учитывая ппа со стороними ядрами, gcc и прочим ситемными компонентами.
<SergeyIT> shenmue, я почти каждый день... эффект тот же )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: shenmue: А вы точно знаете разницу между ежедневными обновлениями релизного дистрибутива и междистрибутивными?
<SergeyIT> himik, птичку жалко (
<shenmue> я просто пытаюсь понять как обновление может ос убить так что восстановить низя.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а я дистры по-новой ставлю
<shenmue> vladgobelen так ты поставил дистр до следующего релиза обновлял?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Я тебе опишу как это было. Загружаюсь - мышь не работает, клава не работает. Не только в иксах, но и в терминале. Что делать?
<himik> а как ты в терминал без клавы переключился?
<shenmue> google + livecd
<shenmue> кстати хороший вопрос
<vladgobelen> himik: ты в курсе про чмод?
<vladgobelen> А про лайвы и то что система вся доступна для редактирования? Иксы легко отключаются
<himik> mod или root
<vladgobelen> Я не нашел решения, увы.
<himik> ну и хрен с ним
<vladgobelen> Именно
<shenmue> ну не связло =)
<shenmue> однако все таки где статистика? раз такая есть то должно уже делатся лекарство для этого
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Лекарства нету потому что нет выявленного бага. Это как с 12309. У кого-то он есть, но никто не может сказать почему он
<vladgobelen> Умерла ну и пофигу, переставляют и юзают дальше
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110301/ вообщем кому надо
<shenmue> скриптик всё в папке проганяет по заданным параметрам.
<shenmue> вчера кстати ффмпег пришлось из ппа ставить. та что в родных пишет deprecated оО
<himik> так это из-за войны в рядах разрабов
<himik> новость недавно на лоре пробегала
<shenmue> ммм... чот не слышал
<himik> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7943674
<himik> там ясно почему deprecated
<dmay> главная проблема свободного софта - всегда найдётся какой нить ур^Wдеятель, который захочет переделать всё по своему, ага
<SergeyIT> как и везде
<shenmue> libav это библиотека какая то что ли?
<shenmue> никогда не слышал
<dmay> SergeyIT: ну у строителей хотяб никто не приходит к готовому дому и не заявляет "давайте снесём и построим заново" )
<SergeyIT> и такое бывает
<dmay> ну уж не так часто ж
<shenmue> а всё дочитал. да у меня вчера такое и было в консоли
<shenmue> аж удивился нафига тухлую версию в репы сувать
<shenmue> а с gedit тоже вонйа против форка pluma ?
<dmay> кстати о редакторах
<dmay> задача - редактировать файлы в папочке на удаленной машине
<dmay> *редактировать из под оффтопика
<dmay> есть какие нить адекватные инструменты, кроме всяких ftp-плагинов под нотепад++/сублим?
<shenmue> хм... а что мешает фтп-клиентом любым подключится и открыть файл в любом редакторе?
<dmay> есть версия vim освоить, но как-то лучше пойду ядерную физику почитаю )
<dmay> shenmue: чуство прекрасного мешает, не по фэншую это как-то
<shenmue> чота на лоре как то большинство против ффмпега.
<shenmue> хотя не понял из за чего сырбор ну да фиг с ними
<himik> dmay: wippen может подойти
<himik> wippien
<dmay> p2p vpn? а где у него редактор встроен?
<himik> встроен? я похоже не понял задачи, извини
<dmay> )
<dmay> машина то у меня рядом
<himik> открыть в редакторе файл с удаленной машины из под офтопика?
<shenmue> да тока машина у него рядом а ему влом туда морду повернуть как я понял
<himik> я нихера, простите, не понял
<artus> @kick himik пшол вон
<dmay> shenmue: типа того, да. а обычные ftp-плагины/клиенты как то не впечатляют
<dmay> придётся по старинке в screen'е через ссх сидеть, видимо
<dmay> и это в, на минуточку, 2012 году
<artus> а чей, подмаунтить раздел не ? )) и правь чем хош
<dmay> не по феншую, говорю же
<openvoid> когда линукс-линукс - красота - в наутилусе подключил удалённую машину по ssh и как на локальной фс - делаешь что хочешь
<dmay> это как из расшареной папочки доки редактировать - нет, спасибо, в годы админства наелся
<openvoid> когда удалённая машина линукс а рабочая виндовс - есть извращение под названием что то вроде ssh tunelizer но оно как файловую систему не цепляет, только клиентик как фтп upload/download file
<dmay> bitvise tunnelier you mean. actually, единственный адекватный гуевый ssh-клиент на этой планете
<dmay> но это тема отдельного разговора
<openvoid> ага вроде оно
<pr0mode> всем ку
<dmay> что сломал?
<pr0mode> dmay, как не странно,но всё работает ((
<dmay> странно, до следующего релиза ещё целых три месяца, а у людей уже всё работает...
<dmay> куда смотрят в каноникале?
<pr0mode> в будующее...
<shenmue> у них перерыв на обед
<shenmue> щас вернутся и сломают что нибуть
<pr0mode> прихожу домой, включаю комп, иду делать кофе,прихожу и роняю кружку на пол ... вместо убунту 7 мастдай стоит! оказывается жена w7 transformation pack умудрилась поставить ...
<dmay> тянется к родному, доброму, светлому. женщины они вообще мудрые...
<dmay> [trololo off]
 * Onkeltem везёт. Motherboard за 12 кусков оказалась бракованной
<dmay> а всё почему, а всё потому что буржуи-зажрались-иваще
 * dmay на плате за 6 собрал самолёт и някавай
<dmay> кстати пора бы апгрейднуть штоле
<tagezi> всем привет )
<shenmue> всё же когда запускаешь трансмишен есть в этом что то такое чарующее, мянящее, противозаконное =)
<baronos> че так? он в фоне пашет и гуд :)
<brestows> и ничего чарующего манящее и противозаконного, как говорится глаз не видит душа не болит :)
<tagezi> я убунту раздаю - так что всё законно )
<baronos> бедным и нуждающимся?
<tagezi> незнаю, я им в кошелёк не заглядывал )
<shenmue> зря
<shenmue> вдруг там твои деньги
<shenmue> ффмпег всё таки непредсказуемый . -b 200k а почему то всегда больше на 150к делает
<tagezi> shenmue: если они не уменя в кошельке, значит уже не мои )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34417
<[Raiden]> хотя может я не первый
<shenmue> хы
<Nor8> Я ж говорил, что они не даром в разработке ядра участвуют. Так скоро и само ядро у Линуса по патенту отожмут, жлобы )))
<shenmue> ихний модуль выпиливаем и пихаем им по самою глубокую багу в винде
<Nor8> давно уже пора собраться разработчикам и выгнать микрософт из проекта.
<Nor8> И без них неплохо все работает
<tagezi> ну, майкросовт чувствует свою кончину, вот и дёргаются
<Nor8> Факт, да еще и гадить пытаются,внедряют своих засланцев, а потом народ страдает от их поделий в лице той же юнити ))))
<dmay> они уже лет 20 "чувствуют свою кончину", ага
<_d4vid> пусть будет майкросовт .. линуксу только в пользу
<dmay> а по сабжу - ещё утром на хабрике белочки-истерички набегали, выяснили что не в спортлото и не волгу и не выиграл
<Nor8> Их 20 лет назад на рынке еще толком не было
<Nor8> Так же как и рынка софта как такового
<dmay> Nor8: лолшто?
<Nor8> По русски гоори
<dmay> Nor8: о чем с тобой говорить после таких заявлений то? XD
<dmay> кста, всё что мс отдаёт в ядро защищено ГПЛем, если что
<shenmue> ну вообще патенты бред конечно
<shenmue> я пишу программу с нуля и должен кому то платить за то что значек похож на тот который в мс офисе
<dmay> бред это как они нынче используются. а сама идея то вполне здравая
<shenmue> енто что нормально что ли?
<dmay> ну так производная работа же. они там дезигнера которую иконку эту рисовал полгода кормили, пока у него вдохновение не проснулось
<dmay> а тут ты хоп и нарисовал себе "по мотивам" )
<shenmue> ну или платить за строчку кода. а как узнать что она не запатентована? где эта база вся?
<Nor8> shenmue: Тебе скажут )))
<shenmue> огда деньгой накажут
<shenmue> ага
<dmay> одиночные строчки кода тоже не патентуются, это оракел-гугел показали
<pr0mode> 222222222225555555555555555555555555555555/;'3
<shenmue> ну две строчки. какая разница? я сам это придумал и почему то нарушаю
<shenmue> baronos, пинг
<Nor8> Ну так, там повториться не трудно
<baronos> shenmue:  понг
<shenmue> baronos, что нибуть появилось для гш навроде редактора тем? что то типа гном колор чузер
<baronos> ммм, хз :D
<shenmue> где можно убрать громадные жирные кнопки, жирные прежирные рамки, очень сверх жирные отступы между элементами управления?
<dmay> во втором гноме? [stupid humor off]
<shenmue> во втором это было легко убрать
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/upload/blogs/98c32c93edbcc3496c99a5296ceb8214.png.jpg с помощью этой утилиты. на заднем фоне оригинал. спереди как он уменьшился за счет настроек
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> .йгше
<shenmue> сам такой
<baronos>  shenmue размер рамки из-за размера шрифта будет меняться, кнопку хз, ищи тему подходящую
<NoOova> Народ, кто нибудь есть из ITPark`а?
<Sergey_IT>  NoOova, а что это за парк? (
<sh0011> привет всем. Подскажите как отрубить ИКСы в backtrack5
<baronos> че такое бектрек?
<artus> @kick sh0011 проходи мимо
<xxx111> за что кикнули?
<baronos> че так на извращение ведутся, нельзя убуниу накатить и на нее всякую фигню
<artus> xxx111, мальчик, у тебя со зрением не сложилось?
<xxx111> о чем речь?
<baronos> !zwer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zwer'
<artus> чето я в шапке в упор не вижу никаких бактраков
<baronos> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<xxx111> ясно. ну тогда в бан нах
<artus> @kban --host xxx111 864000 как хош )
<tagezi> странно всё это.. что-то пров глючит как-то
<tagezi> весно сервак обрывает мне фринодовский
<tagezi> ч*
<Sergey_IT> меняй прова
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а кого вмето с интерзет посоветуешь?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<NoOova> artus: мне кажется ты перегибаешь
<NoOova> одно дело кикнуть, другое дело унижать человека
<tagezi> это кого он унизил?
<NoOova> Это мог быть и не "мальчик"
<tagezi> эм.. девушка?
<NoOova> эгэм, если тому человеку 40 лет?
<tagezi> сомневаюсь что адекватного человека унизит такая фраза
<artus> @voice NoOova
<_d4vid> ))
<artus> NoOova, хочеш поговорить?
<erikdude> Привет. Почему у меня нет возможности записывать в папку  host
<_d4vid> админы тут всегда правы)
<tagezi> а где эта папка находиться? о_О
<NoOova> я подругому сделаю =)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, инфинити
<erikdude> tagezi: папка находится хз где... внутри системы.... но суть в том, что внутри этой папки - корень раздела)))))))) У меня криво поставлена система через вуби))) Не суть
<erikdude> так вот
<erikdude> Так владелец рут и право у меня только на стение... как мне сделать доступ и на запись?
<dmay> artus: о, а кровавый режим то всё ещё зверствует? )
 * baronos поперхнулся
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ))))
<tagezi> а ещё мне нужно купить квартиру у метро ветиранов )
<artus> dmay, да ниразу )
<erikdude> по другомузадам вопрос - как мне получить права рут
<erikdude> ?
<Kyshtynbai> sudo bash )
<dmay> !root
<ubuntuhelp> Не пытайтесь угадать пароль root, это невозможно. Вместо этого осознайте истину... нет никакого пароля root. Вы увидите, что "sudo" даёт вам все возможности без всякого пароля root. См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145.0
<baronos>  sudo -s or sudo -i
<nightx> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> nightx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nightx> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> nightx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<erikdude> так мне реально права на папку поменять??? чтобы было не только чтение?
<dmay> можно я ему насоветую чмод -р / 777 ? :3
<[Raiden]> если хочешь по человечески, то можешь изменить права для группы и внести туда себя
<[Raiden]> а вообще, хрен знает эти ваши вуби
<erikdude> как
<artus> да пусть ломает уже до конца , всеравно система не жилец
<erikdude> ломай иеня полностью))))
<[Raiden]> chmod 775 папка и потом например почитать про usermod
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и 777, если не париться
<erikdude> папка просто вида /host ?
<[Raiden]> ну да. и sudo добавь т.к. не ты владелец.
<baronos> o_O я забанен навсегда на форуме, где поглядеть че я сделал? :
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зато прямое подключение, без проблем )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думаю жена будет против такого расклада )
<baronos> осталось тут забаница и все симметрично и кошерно будет :)
<artus> baronos, да вроде как ты не в бане на форуме
<shenmue> куда ж мы без тебя
<[Raiden]> казахи исторический фильм замутили http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/665337/
<shenmue> зачем?
<baronos> нее, ну может айпи канешь попался меченый :)
<erikdude> так. я вбил sudo chmod 777 /host далее ввел пароль, но ничего не произошло. права все так же только на чтение для меня.
<[Raiden]> а на корень вообще права менять нельзя.
<[Raiden]> только опциями монтирования
<[Raiden]> я просто не видел этот вуби, не знаю что это за папка или как там реализован овсё.
<erikdude> ок... раз туда имеет право лазить рут, то как мне им стать?))))
<[Raiden]> спроси на форуме
<[Raiden]> Хм, sudo passwd root , задаеш ьпароль. Потом можешь консольно логиниться как рут.  Вграффике ещё чего-то надо включить.
<shenmue> графику =)
<baronos> artus:  хехе http://db.tt/l79eYKE4
<erikdude> короче сносить к едрене фене этот долбаный вуби и ставить как белый человек, правильно я понимаю?)))))))
<[Raiden]> вообще советую винду. Знания конечно сила, но только когда их можно применить... Линукс конечно моден, но как бы времени отнимет.
<NoOova> artus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 прокомментируй пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> тем более в вуби )
<shenmue> baronos о! грац
<shenmue> хотя на гугол вио меня банят раз в месяц на месяц =(
<[Raiden]> baronos: рекламировал гном3? :)
<baronos> ыыы, даинет, вроде себя немного в говорилке :)
<erikdude> да винда норм, только железяка на винде тупит и бесит. Я впринципе все что нужно получил от убунты. единственное - это вот этот косяк с запретом на запись
<shenmue> логинься под baranos"ом =)
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, ты чего бухтишь?
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: мне скучно просто =)
<artus> NoOova, ну это ж лечитцо :)
<NoOova> Да и Артус и правда всегда ругается
<NoOova> с ним даже не поспорить когда он прав а когда нет
<_d4vid> гнилые люди...
<NoOova> artus: ла я так, в шутку
<NoOova> давай мирица
<NoOova> я удалил мессадж =_
<NoOova> =)
<artus> NoOova, позно :D
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> нова ты лузер
<_d4vid> ^^
<NoOova> ну вооот)))))
<artus> NoOova, я тя ужо записал в черную тетрадь :D
<shenmue> deathnotepad видать
<NoOova> Deaθ-ежедневник
<shenmue> господа когда ж армагедон то? а то чот плохо мне
<[Raiden]> ты проспал
<shenmue> чооорт =(
<dmay> не беспокойся, это не такое уж редкое явление
<shenmue> а когда следующий?
<[Raiden]> на википедии был список концов света
<dmay> ой, я хз, я не болельщик, спроси у википедии
<shenmue> ну самый последний это я знаю. это столкновение с андромедой
<shenmue> буквально пару десятков миллиардов лет
<dmay> ничонизнаю, самый последний - тепловая смерть вселенной
<dmay> ну или обратное схлопывание, если темной материи не накопают достаточно
<Sergey_IT> dmay, это первый
<dmay> Sergey_IT: эм?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, темная энергия все раскидает через 16-102 млрд лет - сегодня в ньюсах было
<shenmue> тесно будет если схлопнемся
<shenmue> вдруг прижмет к какой нибуть девушке ^_^
<dmay> Sergey_IT: в комсомолке штоле? или на лентеру? )
<shenmue> Sergey_IT f z xbnfk xnj tt dkbzybt rfr hfp yf j,jhjn
<shenmue> блин
<Sergey_IT> http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/news/top/index_science.shtml?2012/07/25/497354
<shenmue> читал что влияние у темной как раз наоборот
<shenmue> не дает галактикам сталкиватся и отдалятся друг от друга
<shenmue> и вообще лишь это преположение что она есть ибо не измерить не обнаружить ее низя
<dmay> Sergey_IT: спасибо поржал
<Sergey_IT> это все коэффициенты в уравнениях
<[Raiden]> гравитацию её вроде пытались обьяснить.
<[Raiden]> ей
<Sergey_IT> но экстраполяция неблагодарное занятие
<dmay> даже моего недообразования и трёх книжек хокинга хватает чтобы ценить такие статьи :3
<shenmue> за 16 минут до гибели Вселенной наша планета взорвется.
<[Raiden]> вы видели суслика который генерирует гравитацию? А он есть!
<shenmue> чота как то плоха. чойта мы раньше погибать должны?
<dmay> shenmue: перебирайся на альфуцентавру, за 8 минут взорвётся
<dmay> алсо, комменты на цньюсе жгут, да
<[Raiden]> ещё интересн онаучпоп смотреть про квантовую физику. ТАм столько забавных теорий...
<Sergey_IT> за 1 минуту до и наши тела взорвутся
<dmay> не, теленаучпоп бывает адекватный. только редко )
<dmay> и вообще, где та картинка...
<shenmue> точно. через 16 млрд лет китайцев станет так много что их количество будет влиять на гравитацию всей вселенной
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу, вселенная не сожмется, просто китайцы ещё заполнят
<[Raiden]> её
<dmay> господа, пишите в нобелевский комитет XD
<Sergey_IT> метан, производимый живыми существами, разорвет вселенную раньше
<shenmue> я не хочу так умирать ><
<dmay> во, картинку нашёл http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174
<Sergey_IT> все это из области тепловой смерти вселенной - ученым заняться нечем
<Sergey_IT> ничерта не знают, а прогнозируют
<shenmue> да да. когда с родственником работал в одном месте и он увидил что я курю. когда домой пришел то оказалось что я нарк гей алкота и кого то убил еще за дурь
<shenmue> так слухи и гуляют. =(
<Sergey_IT> раньше хоть сказки придумывали, а сейчас - научные трактаты
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0726/h_1343252889_6052810_3bd1399923.jpeg
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-26
<Chrome5162> ку
<artus> возврашение блудного флудера :)
<Chrome5162> :(
<artus> :D
<sharikoff> бушки бушки всем
<Chrome5162> ыы
<Chrome5162> привет
<misha777> приветик
<misha777> <Chrome5162> получилось вчера установить qt
<Chrome5162> no
<Chrome5162> ибо места всё равно не хватает
<misha777> <Chrome5162> а я хоть и установил, но кое чего другого не хватает)
<Chrome5162> пофиг на винду поставлю
<misha777> <Chrome5162> зато могу  в образцах делать изменения в коде
<Chrome5162> Мне подaрили тaлисмaн, который притягивaет деньги. Повесил его перед лобовым стеклом. Нa следующий день в меня въехaлa инкaссaторскaя мaшинa.
<Chrome5162> ыы
<const86> hello
<const86> здаровте
<Chrome5162> куку
<const86> подскажите пожалуйста, почему у меня Ubunta 10.4 не хочет монтировать дискету
<const86> запускаю в VirutalBox
<const86> в дисковой утилите пытаюсь отформатировать выводит такое сообщение:
<const86> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/fd0: Input/output error
<Lorgus> привет страна
<const86> привет
<const86> так что ни кто не поможет? :(
<Lorgus> const86,  хз.. а че случилось
<Lorgus> ну лан... пойду работать
<const86> убунта не хочет дискету определять
<const86> не уходи пока :)
<Lorgus> дискету ???
<const86> всю голову сломал почему не монтирует
<Lorgus> кто то еще пользуется дискетами ???
<baronos> мутный вопрос, тут и убунту и софтина вбокс + дискета
<const86> я в VirtualBox работаю
<Lorgus> const86,  у тя в биосе она включена ?
<const86> да
<const86> хост винда видит работает все нормально
<const86> убунта монтирую - ошибок не выводит
<Lorgus> const86,  не подскажу, так как уже лет 6-7 дискеты не юзаю
<const86> пытаюсь размонтировать пишет диск не смонтирован
<Lorgus> сек
<const86> дисковой утилитой пытаюсь отформатировать выдает ошибку Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/fd0: Input/output error
<baronos> загуглить ошибку не получается?
<const86> загуглил
<Lorgus> const86,  какой дисковой утилитой ?
<const86> но результаты от проделанных действий 0
<const86> стандартная встроенная
<Lorgus> const86,  а это смотрел ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1569234.html
<const86> эту страницу  еще не смотрел сейчас попробую
<const86> пойду перезагружаться :)
<avas> Всем Добрый !!!
<Chrome5162> ку
<avas> Подскажите что можно из семейства убунту поставить на машинку с 512 оперативки. 1500 проц. 40 Гб жёсткий
<avas> Вопрос
<avas> возник изза того что Юнити грузит жуть
<avas> Убунту студио тоже подтормаживает
<Chrome5162> xubuntu?
<avas> Вот пока выбор между Lubuntu и Xubuntu/
<avas> В чё их принципиальное отличие ?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0
<avas> Спасибо !!! Пошёл изучать :-)
<vladgobelen> [20:17:23] <Foxtale> Ок. Тогда будет полотно) Имеется вынесенная на отдельный логический диск дом. папка. Пробовала обновить с 11.10 до 12.04, после обновления получила ошибку с руганью на gnome-session.
<vladgobelen> ой.. не туда
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а может туда? ;)
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Кто-нибудь знает, как в TomBoy убрать автозамену "/слово/слово" на пути в файловой системе?
<SergeyIT> ку
<Onkeltem> вырубил все плагины, всё равно заменяет, идиотизм...
<Onkeltem> делаю заметку о структуре путей относительно корня сайта, так оно делает ссылки на локальную файловую систему, причем еще и криво. Например пробелы он частью пути не считает.
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<shenmue> пыщ
<balahonow> привет , как поставить гном 2 или как настроить 3 , было удобно с панелями в верху а счас там тока часы , а хочется и погоду и тп
<misha777> <balahonow> привет. погоду можно по другому приделать
<balahonow> в часах ?
<misha777> <balahonow> да
<misha777> <balahonow> sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<SergeyIT> balahonow, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=192034.0
<balahonow> спс ,
<shenmue> Глава Valve хочет поддерживать Линукс, так как Windows 8 - катастрофа
<shenmue> через год узнаем чем всё закончится
<SergeyIT> закончится раньше
<vladgobelen> shenmue: 1) Хочет. Вот когда поддержит, тогда и поговорим. 2) Какая разница что там в Виндоус?
<Chrome5162> ыы
<shenmue> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<Chrome5162> windows8 катастрофа=есть на свете справедливость
<misha777> а кто изучал Django по книге Django - полное руководство (Второе издание) авторы Головатый и Каплан-Мосс?
<misha777> в общем код http://pastebin.com/Jh3zUSWb не выполняется, если не поменять русское слово "Сейчас" на любое другое английское( а вот в учебнике оно русское
<misha777> как сделать, чтобы было по учебнику?
<SergeyIT> misha777, после автоперевода забыли подправить
<misha777> <SergeyIT> оно там точно есть?
<SergeyIT> что есть?
<misha777> <SergeyIT> а, понял
<shenmue> "у меня на убунте антивирусы, какой вирус посоветуете? :(" =)))
<Chrome5162> *crazy*
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Попробуй rm или dd
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а сам не подходишь в качестве вируса? ;)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Антивирусом не определяются
<Chrome5162> :DDDD
<Chrome5162> lol в слух смеюсь))
<ShoOm> 	оПХБЕР
<ShoOm> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Alagos> Здравствуйте. Нужно активировать возможность управления tp link из мира. Есть доступ к компу по ssh. Как можно это сделать? Хотел запустить браузер, но облом, графический не запустился (так как на сервере убунту а на работе
<Alagos> федора) а через консольный браузер не видно картинок, без которых не выйдет ничего настроить. Как быть?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: links -g
<Alagos> Graphics not enabled when compiling (use links2 instead for graphics mode)
<Alagos> А если запускаю links2 -g http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111814/
<Civil|2> Alagos: "т.к. на сервере убунту а на работе федора" - в чем проблема?
<Civil|2> Alagos: у ssh есть X-forwarding, с ним должно вполне сносно работать все
<vladgobelen> Alagos: собери с графикой браузер или заюзай линкс2
<Civil|2> другое дело, что на сервере ради этого держать иксы это странно слегка
<Alagos> Иксы там не для этого
<Civil|2> Alagos: ну так что не работает с X-forwarding'ом?
<Alagos> Как в таком случае использовать X-forwarding?
<Civil|2> к ssh'у дописываешь -X или -Y и запускаешь firefox/chrome/или-что-там-тебе-нужно
<Civil|2> включая links2 -g
<Alagos> Мне нужно зайти командой ssh -X?
<Civil|2> угу
<Civil|2> или -Y
<Alagos> А в чём разница?
<Civil|2> Alagos: отличие можно прочитать в man ssh
<Alagos> Спасибо большое! Только что chrome-browser запустился. Magic over 9000
<Alagos> Спасибо
<Alagos> Крутая штука, эта ваша ssh )
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Это иксы крутая штука.
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а как эху в терминале красным сделать?
<|rapidsp|> в скрипте
<SergeyIT> О, я же в отпуска с завтра ))
<baronos> позжравляю ;)
<baronos> д*
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8027786?cid=8031083
<SergeyIT> baronos, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/355259/#new
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Есть контакт.
<bosyi> гут. вот тут то я и попал. установил виндовс 7, не обновлял систему. зашол через фаерфокс на один интересный сайт, фокс тихонько закрылся, пару секунд комп погрузил что то, и фокс открылся как бы и ничего небыло, без сообщений об ошибках. точн
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tagezi> всем привет)
<artus> и тебя привет )
<shenmue> и мне привет
<artus> и тебе тоже
<baronos> привет тебе
<[Raiden]> песня была такая
<[Raiden]> привет тебе
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> хлебом не корми, дай поржать )
<tagezi> artus: а чем дело то кончилось? )) ну всерашнее с притензией.. я тока попкорна накупил, а тут на и удалили )))
<artus> слился он :D
<Nor8> Все уже прочли?    http://habrahabr.ru/post/148505/
<artus> ну так никто ж не сомневается )
<Nor8> Ну все равно приятно читать то )))
<dmay> Nor8: не хочу расстраивать, но дядя просто за свой бизнес переживает, не более того
<dmay> т.к. винстор с интеграцией в лайв с интеграцией в хбокс может ему несколько усложнить жизнь )
<Nor8>  dmay: Дядя, переживая за свой бизнес, идет на встречу клиенту, а не ведет себя как жлоб.
<[Raiden]> многие считают что писи завершает свою жизнь в пользу других устройств. Ели это реально так, то всё получается правильно с вин8. Просто чувак из вальве из анабиоза недавно вышел.
<[Raiden]> и не в теме.
<dmay> pc завершает жизнь в качестве "должен быть у каждой домохозяйки", теперь домохозяйки мацают планшеты
<dmay> и, собсна, всё. как рабочие инструменты они ещё ой как долго жить будут
<[Raiden]> ну да, вроде того. А на убить время вполне хватает асфальта или новы
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> без всякого писи )
<[Raiden]> это да. я сча работаю там , где надо текст набирать и сканировать. КАк это делать с планшетом - сложно сказать )
<[Raiden]> даже представить сложно
<[Raiden]> но вот початиться и поиграть или кино посмотреть или вывести на тв - это уже можно без писи.
<dmay> фигня текст набивать - предложи любому буху посводить баланс на 10" планшете, удивишся куда его можно засунуть )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> можно легко слить фильм на мобильник, даже по торренту. И по сети ли через hdmi посмотреть на тв
<artus> dmay, какому буху? который на щетак сведет тебе все что надо, или который только косынку раскладывать умеет?
<[Raiden]> как вариант )
<dmay> кстати знакомый жаловался - у него подшефные бухи нагляделись на ИТ-отдел и тоже стали клянчить у самих себя вторые мониторы
<artus> и удивишся куда можно 90% бухов послать , без права на возврат
<dmay> artus: умному. который и на щётах может, но предпочитает идти в ногу со временем
<[Raiden]> всё это может развиваться в сторону уборги бухов. Техника будет сводить бабло и заполнять бумажки
<[Raiden]> уборки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не это не скоро
<dmay> охохо, если-б там всё так просто было...
<[Raiden]> ну в общем поживут они ещё. Но если вальве нужны деньги ,то над описать игры по мобилки с планшетами.
<[Raiden]> под
<ggolin> здрасте
<ggolin> наблюдается некая разница в поведении судо между 10.04 и 12.04, инит скрипт использующий комманду типа sudo -H user -i command на 12.04 вылетает со статусом 0 не выполняя комманды. ктонить сталкивался?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ай молодца!  Халф Лайф  3-ий сразу под дешевенький китайский планшетник выпустить)))
<Nor8> Чтобы все осознали )))
<ggolin> http://pastie.org/4338392
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwr3VYygSlA )
<[Raiden]> и хл3 можно было бы.
<[Raiden]> сн
<izya> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<izya> fdisk
<izya> ребята может кто нить поделиться загрузочным диском(образом) Acronis® Disk Director® 11 Home
<artus> izya, http://www.acronis.ru/homecomputing/products/diskdirector/ , платиш по ценнику и пользуйся )
<izya> мммм.прескорбно ((((
<izya> не платя бы )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-27
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при загрузке убунту 10.04 fsck выдает сообщение что то там... "F" "I" "S" "M" прочитать не могу. в консоли при загрузке кирилицы нет. помогите найти что он хочет
<Flanker> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пытаюсь создать rar архив. В папке еще куча папок и в них куча файлов. Если целую папку пытаюсь сжать, размер архива 0 байт, если создаю архив и в него добавляю папки и файлы, то добавляет только по одному файлу. Уже задолбался. Мо
<Flanker> rar, unrar, p7zip-full все установлено
<Flanker> причем нормально архивирует с zip и 7z, а вот с rar-ом не хочет (
<dmay> man rar | grep recursive
<Flanker> есть еще предложения?
<dmay> man rar | grep рекурсивно
<Flanker> не какит
<Flanker> там таких слов нет
<Flanker> да и без grep не то
<Flanker> если один файл сжимать сжимает, а вот папки уже не хочет (
<|rapidsp|> а чем отличается x86_64 от amd64?
<dmay> Flanker: а если найду?
<Flanker> ищи
<Flanker> я бы не писал
<sharikoff> спразникомзавтраменя
<dmay> Flanker: -r Recurse subdirectories
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|, ничем
<dmay> Flanker: садись, два. Завтра с родителями к директору.
<Flanker> ))
<Flanker> тогда более навязчивый вопрос. КАК создать архив в консоли
<sharikoff> http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/rar-and-unrar-extract-files-under-linux-shell-rar-compression-and-decompression-tools-p8/
<dmay> ms выпустил entity framework под apache lic 2.0 o_o
<dmay> хотя who cares
<Flanker> Ребята я все еще пытаюсь сделать rar архив. Никак не могу понять. Почему не хочет архивировать папку целиком?
<shenmue> а как делаем?
<shenmue> и почему именно рар?
<andrex> Flanker: втопку рар tar -cvzf files.tar.gz ~/files
<Flanker> Я для винды хочу
<andrex> а рар там куплен?
<Flanker> да как просто правой кнопкой создать архив rar
<Flanker> Это их проблемы
<Flanker> есть бесплатные
<sharikoff> http://daily-it.blogspot.com/2007/11/rar-command-line-with-real-world.html
<Flanker> еще через менеджер архивов пытался, там он архивирует только надо в ручную набивать папки файлами, МУТЬ
<dmay> andrex: про степень сжатия gz и rar срачик разводить будем? :3
<Flanker> не
<Flanker> Только для винды хочу, там gz попрет?
<dmay> винрар умеет gz емнип
<dmay> он вообще почти всё умеет
<dmay> можно сказать стоит своих денег
<Flanker> а бесплатные?
<dmay> 7зип вроде умел
<dmay> но точно не скажу
<shenmue> 7зип всё умеет
<andrex> умеет
<andrex> и вроде какбе в лине можно в графике через пкм на папке\файле создать архив и выбрать какой
<Flanker> можно только rar не работает
<Flanker> gz почти не с жал
<Flanker> почему нельзя сохранить в чем хочешь, а можно в чем придется?
<dmay> а ты его теперь rar'ом - один же файл получился как раз )
<Flanker> Ага, а нужно папку , а в папке 100 картинок, замучался
<dmay> Flanker: велком ту вандерфул ворлд оф зе лайнукс )
<Flanker> или по английски или по русски пожалуйста
<andrex> ну какбы ранглиш
<dmay> какая молодёжь то привередливая пошла, а
<Flanker> кирпичного языка не учил, у меня и с русским туговато
<dmay> в наши то годы мы и ЕГГОГи на калькуляторах терпели и ничего [старпёр моде офф]
<dmay> ЕггОг'и /fixed
<andrex> у меня в кабинете не фиксед на стенке висит и онль разделить не может, в егого падает)
<andrex> это типо русский бсод
<Flanker> мы отвлеклись от темы
<andrex> ну тебе какбе всё вроде рассказали
<Flanker> нормальный зип, только не с жимает
<andrex> шарикофф 2 ссылки ижно кинул давно прочитал бы и сжал в рар
<Flanker> уже прочитал
<Flanker> две
<Flanker> не работает блин
<andrex> ну под линем раром наверно никто не пользуется вот и не работаеть
<spellbinder> ну, я раром под линь пользовался, работает. ЧЯДНТ
<andrex> думаешь и читаешь маны
<spellbinder> перед этим не забыть 50 грамм накатить :)
<spellbinder> для храбрости
<Flanker> печально спасибо
<tagezi> всем привет)
<dmay> всё-б гиту простил, кроме того что хеш коммита от сообщения зависит ~_~
<scratchx[x]> а нормально что хром запускает 1001 процесс?
<dmay> не особо, должен 100500
<spellbinder> мож, не процессы запускает а потоки? Хотя, в лине не принципиально вроде
<scratchx[x]> мож и потоки я хз
<scratchx[x]> но нахрена так много?
<spellbinder> а вкладок много открыл? + ко всему - flashplayer еретический
<spellbinder> да и в общем хром - убог
<tagezi> у меня при 7 открытых вкладках 15 процесов
<shenmue> у меня при двух открытых 6 процессов
<tagezi> ну при 2 и у меня 6 )
<tagezi> но при этом что бы хром забил память нужно постараться
<spellbinder> зависит наверняка и от контента на паге - к примеру, в виндах у файрфокса мерзкая привычка - бесконтрольно создавать кучу потоков чуть ли не на каждую картинку. В хроме на лине наверняка так же
<spellbinder> Только в линях нет потоков (номинально тока), а есть процессы
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/610936/07e39cca
<tagezi> при работающем видео
<scratchx[x]> ну а вместо хрома что посоветуете?
<tagezi> но, если быть честным, то если программа сделана с умом то мне вообще очень тяжело забить проц на 100% и память выше 50%
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: мне хром нра )
<spellbinder> неплохой мафын :)
<scratchx[x]> и мне
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: а как этот монитор запустить?
<spellbinder> А я по-старинке, юзаю файрфокс
<spellbinder> а если напрягают процессы - lynx идеален :)
<spellbinder> gnome-system-monitor в консоли
<scratchx[x]> ага есть
<scratchx[x]> <tagezi> но, если быть честным, то если программа сделана с умом то мне вообще очень тяжело забить проц на 100% и память выше 50%
<scratchx[x]> это смотря сколько в наличии памяти
<spellbinder> не всегда
<spellbinder> можно наваять хорошую прогу, но с жручей библой - вот и выходит
<spellbinder> в виндах этому способствуют ещё и крипторы
<spellbinder> да и .NET :)
<spellbinder> Помните шутку на баше - "А java нажралась памяти и спит"
<dmay> чочочо? кто-то обсирает .нет? как посмели??
<spellbinder> еретик! Сжечь! .NET - лажа
<spellbinder> :)
<spellbinder> Let the war begin!
<spellbinder> ^)
<tagezi> )
<dmay> лажа это как раз ява, на ней можно что-то писать только через скалу ~_~
<tagezi> у меня 3,7 в наличии памяти
<spellbinder> да "оба хуже"
<spellbinder> ИМХО
<tagezi> когда был 1 гиг было тяжело
<spellbinder> вот на моем первом 286 с 1 метром памяти и 40 метрами винта было реально тяжко :D
<dmay> зато можно писать быстро, а не считать байтики с указателями в сях :Р
<scratchx[x]> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon 2100
<dmay> любители. /me ещё БК чотатам0101 видел 8)
<scratchx[x]> на это чудо реально нормальные дрова поставить?
<dmay> scratchx[x]: легко, если заменить на нвидию )
<spellbinder> Тьфу, и не переубедишь жеж :) Ну, Си для системных тулз катит. Да и дрова на нем ваяются
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: они вообще плохо поддерживаются
<scratchx[x]> dmay: херовая шутка
<spellbinder> ещё наше фсё Торвальдс нвидию накуй отправил
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> и что он теперь поддерживает?
<tagezi> интер?
<dmay> spellbinder: это-то само собой. а вот юзерские аппликухи на сях - нетспасибо
<tagezi> интел*
<dmay> tagezi: торвальдс поддерживает только торвальдса, это все давно знают )
<tagezi> а остальное поддерживает МС? )) не поверю
<dmay> spellbinder: угу, нвидия его тоже потом послала, только вежливо. называется "культурные люди обменялись мнениями" )
<spellbinder> dmay, лучше всего весь код, требующий функционала Си - в библы пихать, а уж морду проги - то да, на чем-нить проще
<dmay> tagezi: МС поддерживает в первую очередь свои банковские счета
<spellbinder> Ну, их срач напоминает аргументацию "ты - куй",
<dmay> spellbinder: юзераппы очень редко требуют чего-то, что лучше писать на сях ради производительности
<dmay> игрушки, всякая математика-статистика
<tagezi> математика жрёт много, да и статистика тоже
<dmay> где вы видели решение системы диффуров в текстовом редакторе?
<tagezi> если это не калькулятор )
<dmay> ну так это и есть примеры того "очень редко"
<spellbinder> да ладно вам, реально редко, согласен.ю Но если припрет.. :)
<dmay> я даже в ентерпрайзах не помню когда что-то подобное видел
<dmay> ун если припрёт и бюджет ещё не съели, то можно хоть на асме писать, мне лично не жалко )
<spellbinder> как несколько лет назад нужно было мне наваять сниффер, коммуниздящий скачиваемый контент
<tagezi> ну, большенству людей да.. ну так давно уже библиотеки запилины, лиди создавай новую морду и всё
<spellbinder> Да ещё и с гуёй
<spellbinder> вот и пришлось волей-неволей
<tagezi> а началось всё с хрома )
<spellbinder> так и бывает :)
<spellbinder> Вот ужрались мы раз с коллегой
<spellbinder> Так разговор от winsock плавно скатился к истории викингов
<spellbinder> :D
<tagezi> OpenSource сегодня насчитывает более 8000 членов!
<tagezi> )) когда там програмисты появяться? ))
<spellbinder> Тема для нового холивара? :D
<tagezi> ну, не.. я уже устал жаловаться... из 5 приложений на опенсорсе ни одно не работает вминяемо
<tagezi> ну, которые мне нужны
<tagezi> приходиться самому писать
<tagezi> а я быдло кодер, так что выводы )))
<spellbinder> ну, "зато бесплатно"
<spellbinder> (с) ЛОР
<spellbinder> А какие аппы нужны то?
<tagezi> эм.. ну если не вдоваться в подробности, то обсчет берживых цен )
<spellbinder> ну, этого и в виндах, и в лине практически нет
<spellbinder> Форекс штоля?
<tagezi> всё достаточно просто, даже библиотека под линь есть вроде, но последняя версия считает как-то не так совсем как положено
<spellbinder> Посмотри фильм "Пи"
<tagezi> ну, форекс, если так проще понять )))
<spellbinder> Ну, мож в сорсах таки глянуть.. Мож собиралась она криво
<spellbinder> Помню, как зае*лся skype на x64 систему ставить - ведь в пакете можно было сразу всё прописать, а нет
<spellbinder> Ручками доставляй
<tagezi> ой, тоесть он туда всётаки ставиться? )))
<spellbinder> да, я сижу на openSUSE 12.1 x64
<tagezi> хотя мне он всё меньше и меньше начинает нравиться
<spellbinder> И у меня работает всё
<spellbinder> скайп то?
<spellbinder> EKIGA - ещё хуже
<spellbinder> Так что - за неимением альтернатив..
<spellbinder> :)
<tagezi> а гугл толк?
<spellbinder> тож вариант, не подумал-с, каюсь :)
<spellbinder> Но, всё же, скайп позволяет номер иметь для того чтобы с мобил звонили
<spellbinder> Когда я фрилансил - было актуально
<spellbinder> (просрал мобилу :)
<dmay> гугл толк это так же как гегл плюс - няшно кавайно круто здорово, только там никого нет )
<spellbinder> ну, бывает
<tagezi> кайфово, никто не надоедает )
<spellbinder> Объясни секретутке Ниночке, куда чо нажимать
<spellbinder> Да и без "менеджеров среднего звена" свободнее дышится
<tagezi> spellbinder: какого года фильм?
<dmay> ага, всех бы расстрелял, одна проблема - они деньги на зряплату в контору приносят )
<spellbinder> не помню, какого года
<spellbinder> Случайно увидел
<tagezi> блин... аааа
<tagezi> википедия ))
<spellbinder> Насчет зряплату в контору - так это, наверное, мы - системщики в аутсорсинговой конторе
<dmay> к сожалению нет, это продажники которые вас продают
<dmay> суровая правда жизни
<spellbinder> ну, это спор, что важнее - ствол или патрон
<spellbinder> лан, щитай - убедил
<spellbinder> Отложу массовые расстрелы :)
<tagezi> spellbinder: он чо ещё чернобелый?
<spellbinder> ога
<spellbinder> дикая смесь LSD и нуара, но мне понравился
<spellbinder> :)
<spellbinder> там про математика какого-то
<spellbinder> Препод по матану фанател от него, вот и мы решили заценить
<tagezi> не, мне чегонибудь лёгкое.. пита.. бараки )
<spellbinder> бывает :)
<tagezi> кстати, рекомендую, засыпается поднеё на ура.. мы с женой из 6 попыток ни разу до канца не смогли досмотреть )))))
<spellbinder> мля, шо б сосвистеть, шоб на работу сегодня забить?... Все отмазки закончились
<spellbinder> Ну, мне засыпается лучше всего под гул кулеров
<spellbinder> :)
<andrex> упал с лестницы, сломал бе ноги
<shenmue> инопланетное вторжение
<spellbinder> было, не поверишь!
<spellbinder> :)
<shenmue> да? когда?
<spellbinder> Да я так на той неделе и в позапрошлом месяце отмазывался
<spellbinder> :)
<tagezi> )
<spellbinder> Есть вариант -  в вытрезвитель угодил, но, по-моему, хуже тока будет
<spellbinder> :D
<spellbinder> Помню, в каком-то е-зайне видел коллекцию отмаз
<spellbinder> хоть убей - не помню, в каком
<tagezi> гадалка нагадала уроню сервер намертво... немогу боюсь, лучше завтра )
<spellbinder> этого не было.. Пасиб, попробуем-с
<andrex> чую скоро заменят тебя кемнибудь
<spellbinder> да лан, мне 15 000 зп не жалко - на край, в городе есть d-link, уже звали на 20+...
<spellbinder> да и зп задерживают, так что .. :)
<tagezi> а вообще, самая лучшая отмаза это повышение валификации... немогу сегодня, и завтра не могу.. я тут на курсы, да за свой счет )))
<tagezi> у нас например прокатывает железно.. выставка, где в москве.. ну да, езжай...
<tagezi> только, гады не оплачивают день.. но это потому что сменный график
<spellbinder> я ещё куею над начальством. Офис позавчера освящали. ПГМ-нутые. Хорошо предупредили, я в серверной всё вырубил
<andrex> кто то наверно перепил, вот и решили освятить
<spellbinder> поп был на удивление тощ
<spellbinder> Наверно, работает не долго
<andrex> ну хотя у меня тоже такое бывает, святоши емае
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<tagezi> ну, христианство нынче в моде, они себя защищают и пиарят, а то что ломают чужие реликвии даже не смотрят, к сожалению (
<spellbinder> блин, гребаный 3G модем
<spellbinder> Рвет коннекты, чувствую себя Уральским :)
<andrex> хе потому то я на провода и ушел, замучал меня этот нестабильный нет, хотя может из за того что на горе живу(
<Sergey_IT> опять трое
<spellbinder> а я на съёмной хате, бабуська излучений боится :)
<spellbinder> от проводов
<andrex> ага и дом наверно экранирован от излучения, по этому и коннекты рвутся)
<andrex> бабушка готовилась к атомной войне
<spellbinder> не, это быдляйн виноват
<Sergey_IT> а на природе все хорошо
<spellbinder> У них DNS падают как наши после корпоратива
<spellbinder> приходится на гугловых сидеть
<andrex> и интернет 3г дороговатый по сравнению с проводами и волокном
<spellbinder> 300 в месяц плюс ограничения, ну да
<tagezi> 300&
<spellbinder> 300 рупий :)
<tagezi> у нас 50 + ограничения, но там от 2 гигов.. так что не всчет
<andrex> франков
<tagezi> и ограничения - просто скорость падает
<spellbinder> а у меня бампа после 2 гб.. Иногда даж раздражает :)
<Sergey_IT>  не просто а падает
<spellbinder> Хотя, для качания книженций и переписки хватает за глаза
<andrex> у нас иркнет 100 мбит + телик 850 в месяц без ограничений
<spellbinder> ну лан, УЖАСНО падает :) Так лучше? :)
<spellbinder> Вспомнилось : "У меня нет телевизора, поэтому курю траву и смотрю ковер"
<Flanker> Как посмотреть версию Unity
<andrex> unity --version
<tagezi> надоже, в мане этого не написано
<tagezi> о_О
<Sergey_IT> да кто же маны читает?
<spellbinder> Более того..
<spellbinder> Есть подозрения, что забанен в гугле
<Flanker> andrex: я набрал unity -v и пришлесь перезагрузить. Вы уверены?
<spellbinder> :)
<doronskiy> [12:47:10] (andrex) unity --version
<tagezi> Flanker: навсякий случай если опять не увидел 13:47:10      andrex | unity --version
<Flanker> ))
<Flanker> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> юнити он такой - полудикий
<tagezi> да присто влом писать документацию нашим разработчикам
<tagezi> нужно письмо гневное им настрочить )
<spellbinder> наверно, меня щакс какашками закидают.. Я gnome3 предпочитаю
<tagezi> spellbinder: это законно )
<Sergey_IT> ужас!
<spellbinder> а чо - почти не надо кликать мышой, и хоткеи кошегные
<spellbinder> и н так вроде жруч,Ю как 4-е кеды
<tagezi> spellbinder: правда ты никогда не получишь того наслаждения от использования юнити как получаем его мы )))
<Sergey_IT> ага - он нас имеет
<spellbinder> ндя, унаслаждался, когда он тока в убунте появился
<spellbinder> :)
<tagezi> ну, тогда он был совсем другой.. жесткий и не цензурный, а теперь он вырос )
<tagezi> я вот с ужасом думаю про следующую версию.. наверное пока бета не выйдет обновляться не буду
<spellbinder> а щас он стал каноничный, православный :)
<spellbinder> после выхода релиза надо ещё месяц подождать, а ты про бетку
<spellbinder> помнишь, какой фейл был в 10.10?
<Sergey_IT> жду лтс
<spellbinder> а я на зусе сижу и не парюсь :D
<Sergey_IT> париться можно в любой ос
<tagezi> да не, бета нормальная
<tagezi> 12.10 обещают новый наутилус.. каждый деньо нововведениях расказывают )
<spellbinder> у меня после 10-х убунт - патологический страх перед бетами
<spellbinder> :)
<andrex> в виндах ненадо париться, циклическая установка)
<tagezi> ну, я 12.04 с беты юзаю, нормально
<Sergey_IT> это к терапефту
<spellbinder> мож, и исправились в canonical
<spellbinder> Не знаю
<spellbinder> Последний раз -на Ubuntu Server 12.04 серв подымал
<Flanker> ребята никто не пытался боковую панель сместить ну например в низ
<spellbinder> А-ля семерка?
<andrex> оно помоему теперь не смещается
<Sergey_IT> на форуме было
<tagezi> Flanker: хочеться фантазировать в гугле много уже написано
<Flanker> тут живое общение, может кто пробовал? Народ бывает разный
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/SL1Hd
<tagezi> Flanker: тут, народ сидящий, обычно не ищет себе болезни между егодичных мышц )
<shenmue> ммм... о чем речь?
<shenmue> кому помочь?
<tagezi> не вижу ни одной причины смещать панель вниз, кроме как привычки пользоваться ею так как в винде
<shenmue> если про панель в юнити то я вижу
<spellbinder> ну загорелось человеку..
<tagezi> в душ.. холодный.. и читать маны ))
<Flanker> В фаерфоксе все элементы управления с права мышкой лезешь, одно неверное движение и вылитает панель и перекрывает, я привык, но хочеться что бы было удобно
<andrex> я только знаю что в 11.4 и 11.10 можно было и то с катылями, а для 12.4 костыляторы не написали ничего
<shenmue> ктсати в гном2 можно было обойтись одной панелью. то есть для удобного пользования ос нужна была одна панель 24*1024 точек .
<andrex> костылями*
<spellbinder> Переместить то наверно можно, но будет как в 3-х кедах, если переместить панель вбок
<shenmue> в юнити же теперь это всё место занимает больше
<spellbinder> Криво и глюкаво
<shenmue> а функционал тот же
<Sergey_IT> было бы в вин сбоку - кричалиб хочу с боку
<Flanker> в вин куда хочешь панель можно деть
<spellbinder> Ну, тогда марш в винду :) Логчно жеж:)
<Flanker> А деньги где взять???
<andrex> в банке
<spellbinder> Тож резонно
<Sergey_IT> я и  дел вин в одно место
<spellbinder> Посмотри на другие DE
<spellbinder> Наверняка найдешь то, что понравится
<Flanker> согласен
<shenmue> циамон няшен
<spellbinder> Я изначально, например, Unity невзлюбил
<shenmue> baronos даже так считает
<tagezi> гш - няшка ))
<tagezi> смотриш нанего и радуешья.. и опять смотришь )
<andrex> ... и уже не весело
<tagezi> крысу можно поставить, там панель как в гноме вроде была
<spellbinder> это, наверно, вещества :)
<spellbinder> смотришь на ковер и радуешься
<spellbinder> :D
<tagezi> Xubuntu, во
<tagezi> можно лубунту попробовать.. тоже вещь.. )))
<spellbinder> ксубунту рулит
<spellbinder> Одно неприятно
<spellbinder> Samba у неё в файл-менеджере вроде бы не держит
<spellbinder> или уже запилили?
<spellbinder> Просто давно не юзал
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне она не особо легла на сердце
<spellbinder> Ну, тут легла-не легла, ИМХО не главное. Функционал и жручесть
<spellbinder> Вот что важно
<andrex> хручесть уже не актуальна, когда будет отьедать гигов 30 оперативки, тогда будет жручесть, а что щас это норма, для нынешнего быдлокодства
<tagezi> ну опенбокс ещё никто не запретил
<tagezi> а вообще консоль рулит.. ))
<Sergey_IT> так сноси де
<andrex> хм, кстати... интересно есть что то типа абиворд или open libreoffice только консольное)
<andrex> если нет то консоль не рулит нифига уже
<spellbinder> если и есть, то не WYSIWYG
<tagezi> а их что не запустить без де?
<spellbinder> Вроде TEX'а
<andrex> ну и помимо этого возможно понадобится ещё куча всяких гуишных прог только в консольке, в этом плане консоль не Ъ а вот что то делать в плане ковыряния и настройки оси то консоль тут всамый раз
<spellbinder> Инструмент надо под задачи выбирать, камрады
<spellbinder> А то - lynx и прочий изврат :)
<tagezi> уменя де только из-за лени стоит
<tagezi> грёбаная привычка мышкой крутить
<andrex> чтобы было удобней мышкой в касынку играть :p
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> именно так ))
<tagezi> хотя мыша тоже к де не привязана )
<spellbinder> Это всё еретические Иксы :)
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> небыло бы игр не появилось бы наверно и графики с мощными компами
<spellbinder> не, тут не игры. Серваку дурь тож нужна, и нуй не нужен
<spellbinder> игры сделали мощными видюхи
<tagezi> так что де это просто лень... большенство гуи всёравно накручины просто на консольные приложения
<spellbinder> и камни заточили под это дело
<spellbinder> Это называется - фронтэнд
<spellbinder> Так можно договориться, что консольные аппы лишь морды к библам
<andrex> не большинство а все, просто чтобы было удобно конечному пользователю, типо бухгалтерще тёте вале
<spellbinder> :)
<andrex> ...сделали граф кнопки
<dmay> andrex: над какой консольной командой накручен фаерфокс?
<spellbinder> вот, предрекаю лютый срач! :)
<tagezi> =)
<dmay> неее, мне не до этого, у меня вьюшки через статические методы в инстантные не передаются ~_~
<andrex> dmay: а фф тут не причём, я про иксы
<spellbinder> не, файр тут тож причем
<dmay> andrex: э? а я то подумал что ты сказал что все гуи накручены на консольные приложения
<spellbinder> Не все проги - только фронтенды
<spellbinder> файр, teamviewer (который сам по себе хз что такое, смесь дикая)
<tagezi> гдето я видел управление фф из строки
<spellbinder> это наверно параметры запуска, не?
<spellbinder> Сомневаюсь, чтоб к фф запилили управляющий пайп
<tagezi> не.. там чегото интересное было
<dmay> управление из строки это не о том
<tagezi> ну, я не спорю
<andrex> хм кстати и фф тоже на скриптах по любому работу которыхб отображает граф оюолочка
<spellbinder> типа как в dd - чтобы статистику узнать kill -USR1 PID?
<spellbinder> не, экзек у него не скриптовый, точна те грю
<spellbinder> Нормальный ELF файл
<dmay> andrex: угу, только скрипты бинарные XD
<spellbinder> С куевой тучей библов в табличке импорта
<tagezi> ну, я фф не пользуюсь
<tagezi> а вот то что линск перестали по умолчанию ставить - печалька
<spellbinder> линкс js не держит и ваще застрял в веб1.0
<dmay> линкс нужен чтоб в гугел сходить а оттуда на серверфаулт.ком
<dmay> нафига ему js?
<spellbinder> лан, убедил :)
<tagezi> линкс удобно в скриптах пользовать
<spellbinder> тож верно
<spellbinder> лан, парни, удачи. Почалил
<tagezi> удачи )
<misha777> подскажите где ошибка? http://pastebin.com/8pVfD6bC http://pastebin.com/vXuFTSX9  в браузере выдает: http://pastebin.com/Q4BfsBh0
<misha777> это из учебника по Django
<andrex> go #Django
<spellbinder> Ндаа, тишина :) Как в баре в 7 утра :)
<misha777> #Django-ru
<misha777> <andrex> спасибо за совет
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*django* к примеру
<misha777>  /msg alis list #*django*
<andrex> без пробела))
<Lorgus> всех с праздником... может вы еще и не сис админы, но раз вы тут то такое возможно
<dmay> б-же упаси ~_~
<Lorgus> dmay,  нуууу.... эт смотря какая ступень
<tagezi> мне религия не позволяет быть админом сис )
<Lorgus> Скоро тысячи сисадминов, хотят они того или нет, вынуждены будут (если намерены остаться в профессии) сниматься с привычного офисного стойбища и откочевывать туда, где, кроме айтишников, никто и не водится.
<Lorgus> эт про облака ^^^^
<dmay> Lorgus: я бы предпочел ступень "идите нафиг со своим айти, я ушёл в нефтянку" )
<Lorgus> ага....
<Lorgus> dmay,  по идее раз ты родился в Раше то и богатства земли твои... а по факту кучки чмырей
<andrex> нефть из воздуха добывать, ибо чёт как говорять что её уже чють чють осталось
<dmay> Lorgus: коммунист дофига?
<Lorgus> andrex,  мысль здравая, технически решаемая, но увы, оч дорогая
<tagezi> чуть чуть это разведаные месторождения которые начнут заканчиваться в 30 году )
<Lorgus> dmay,  не понял про коммунист
<dmay> лозунги у тя коммунистические больно )
<dmay> ну принадлежат тебе богатсва земли якутской, которые в трёх километрах под ней лежат, и что? душу они тебе греть будут?
<Lorgus> dmay,  а что в этом плохого ? у меня дед был НАСТОЯЩИМ коммунистом, жаль я таким не стал, эххх ...
<Lorgus> dmay,  нет конечно, но разрабатывать без ведома и контроля народа ни ни
<dmay> или должен прийти дядяенька, выкопать их в лютый мороз из под промороженного грунта и тебе отдать за просто так?
<Lorgus> dmay,  ну почему просто так ?
<andrex> вот у меня соседи, наверно коммунисты-гастарбайтеры, чёто долбят сверлят сутками, начинаю думать что квартира у них бесконечная.
<Lorgus> гы
<dmay> andrex: соседский перфоратор это на самом деле секретный прибор для искревления пространства )
<dmay> *крив
<Lorgus> раз уж про деда вспомнил (царство ему) он директором крупорушки был, когда на украине голод начался, воровал хлеб и отдавал голодным, потом война была, на деда настучали, всю семью на расстрел (или повесить) повели, и не  получилось, горожане не дали конвою
<Lorgus>  пройти... деда отпустили и паек стали выдавать,  бабке работу дали... вот  эт человек был..
<Lorgus> а щас коммунисты на БМВ с мигалками
<Lorgus> dmay,  самое неприятное, что государство не отрицает принадлежность природных богатств населению, НО население получает эти дивиденты в виде пенсий, охраны порядка (полиции), медицинской помощи...
<tagezi> да, адолжны на запорожцах )
<tagezi> а в виде чего они должны получать?
<Lorgus> dmay,  мне когда гипс наложили (вот они дивиденты) да наложили так криво гчто гипс начал в ногу вростать (правда этого не знал и терпел) а врачи говорили попейте анальгинчику, меня эт просто взбесило... хороше жен видя мучения заставила снть гипс..
<Lorgus> эээ ... хорошо ^^^
<Lorgus> так что теперь ппц как я плохо к власти отношусь... вернее никак
<tagezi> и в этом виноваты кучка нефтяников?
<Lorgus> tagezi,  есть такое слово ЛОББИ
<Lorgus> tagezi,  вспомни какая война шла за алкоголь в думе
<tagezi> Александру Некипелову нужно пальчиком погразить, пусть учиться хорошо гипс накладывать
<tagezi> ай-ай-ай
<Lorgus> tagezi,  просто кто то пытается народ изжить.... щас... склероз млин
<tagezi> никто никого не пытается изжить
<Lorgus> tagezi,  впомнил... академик Нужный .. почитай про него
<tagezi> сам народ себя пытается изживать, плохо получается, но потихоньку
<Lorgus> tagezi,  Нужный Владимир Павлович
<Lorgus> во... если юмор имеется : Предлагаем несколько советов тем, кто хочет стать алкоголиком, но не знает, как это лучше и быстрее сделать. Автор - Нужный Владимир Павлович, доктор медицинских наук, руководитель лаборатории токсикологии НИИ наркологии Министе
<Lorgus> рства здравоохранения РФ.
<Lorgus> прикол вспомнил.... лет так 7-8 тому шел с работы в день сисадмина под мухой... выхожу из метро  - пьяная бомжиша.... "Сисадминша" подумалось...
<tagezi> ладно, всем пока... как-нибудь увидимся )
<shenmue> ушел в запой
<vladgobelen> shenmue: да не волнуйся ты так, у тебя получится настроить убунту, чтобы она работала.. не стоит так переживать
<shenmue> ммм...
<shenmue> и так всё работает
<andrex> "ушел в запой" - наверное было про тагези
<shenmue> дыа
<ghosthost> привет
<ghosthost> каждый раз после старта появляется сообщение "приложение compiz  внезапно закрылось"
<ghosthost> кто-нибудь знает как пролечить? наверняка известный баг.
<shenmue> де какое?
<ghosthost> в смысле де какое?
<shenmue> в прямом
<shenmue> хм.. примерно где то с интервалом в 20 минут отвечает ghosthost
<shenmue> где то сейчас он должен ответить
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/UDWUm09x где я накосмякал?
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<shenmue> тыщ
<markmx> много тыщ, так где?
<markmx> на 9 строке на рид не стопается
<shenmue> где где
<shenmue> в скрипте
<markmx> конкретнее :)
<markmx> тут стопицот строк кода
<markmx> ну помогите, мучаюсь уже 20 минут
<markmx> не срабатывает read
<Festour> Привет всем! Пытаюсь запустить Vmware Player, при запуске просит чего доустановить, я разрешаю и у него возникает проблема с Virtual Network Device и сообщает папку где лежит отчёт о ошибке, но я не могу попасть в ту папку и скопировать лог, т.к. она рутовая
<Festour> Подскажите как из консоли скопировать тот файл?
<Festour> http://rghost.ru/private/39440072/041fd9940a3bd16406db599515985468 вот ссылка на лог, можете подсказать в чём проблема?
<artus> наверно проблема в том что лень скачивать себе лог чтоб его смотреть , а если по человечески запостить не получается то таки да, проблема
<dmay> ещё и на ргхосте. поцоны, да он нас не увожает.
<artus> dmay, изыди нечисть :)
<dmay> artus: кто? я? я же белый и пушистый ^_^
<dmay> artus: расскажи чтоль чего у вас тут интересного происходит?
<artus> да вроде как ничего
<Festour> artus: а как "по человечески" надо делать?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-28
<Kyshtynbai> Как называется такая фигня, куда кладут харды из ноутбуков и подключают по юсб? Ноут один помер, а инфа с него нужна
<rapidsp> подхардовник?
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Ну понг, и что?
<misha777> <@ubuntuhelp> вот и хорошо
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> re
<baronos> тыщ
<misha777> как лучше всего установить skype на ubuntu12.04?
<baronos> скачать deb, установить. вкл. репоз. партнеров и установить из ЦП.
<misha777> baronos: на сайте только для 10.04 есть
<baronos> качай и ставь
<zgr>   /lag
<markmx> а угостите плиз утилиткой для мониторинга батарейки, ну чтообы показывала что и как счас происходит, там инфа по аккуму
<markmx> все, сам дурак :) пасип
<markmx> помню что была ж мониторилка у меня
<baronos> для гш есть такое https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/175/battery-power-statistics-shortcut/
<markmx> да я сам ступил, просто помню что была утилитка уже в коробке... а найти не могу...
<markmx> название вспоминал,
<markmx> акумы просто новые купил к ноутам, сижу довольный... показывает что родные, но мы то знаем....
<markmx> говорят что не умрут через год, родные потекли ровно через 45 минут после окончания гарантии :)
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> разбирал? вдруг там внутри таймер встроенный с механизмом саморазрушения?
<markmx> старый родной аккум вскрыл, ничо интересного, баночки целые, так что контроллер
<markmx> этот китайский типа самосбрасывающийся :)
<shenmue> аа... там флюиды харакирские
<artus> markmx, а че, когда умирает банка она взрывается чтоль?
<markmx> не взрывается, либо течет либо не реагирует на вольтметр
<markmx> у меня реагируют, одна потекла...
<artus> markmx, да, а того, вольтаж не ниже допустимого?
<markmx> контроллер вообще отказывается что либо заряжать, правда у меня нет счас такой же как в аккуме, так что не перепаять не проверить
<artus> ато сразу вот так контроллер помер
<markmx> контрллер не помер :) он просто получил указания сверху - заставить юзверя потратить бабло на новый ноут :)
<markmx> ноуту уже 5 лет :)
<artus> markmx, а там вроде как в какихто защита от смены банок, шить его надо
<markmx> ага
<markmx> вот китайцы болт клали :) паяй хоть от жигуля аккум
<artus> ну они то с гарантиями не заморачиваются :D
<markmx> да и стоят в двое дешевле, и работают, а это главное...
<markmx> плюс ребятки с конторы что прикатили его, говорят что если что заменят
<markmx> самая фигня с китайками в том что модели фиг поймешь как они делают, одно название на 7-8 формфакторов
<markmx> куча партномеров. пока все переберешь, адуреешь
<markmx> и выяснится что твоя модель вовсе подругому называется, а то что написано сверху акккума - это так, для приколу
<artus> проще по месту паковать и не страдать фигней
<markmx> эм, что?
<artus> взял банок, зарядил, потыкал мультиметром чтоб параметры были одинаковые, и перепаковал
<artus> ну или дал чуть денег и при тебе тут же перепакують твоими банками акум :D
<markmx> ну либо да так, тока корпус даже у китайского клееный, придется с ножичком баловаться, я так оригинальный покромсал.. да и дихалт из меня никудышный :)
<artus> markmx, ммм, его обычно тупо пилят по контуру а потом заклеивают
<artus> никто не заморачиваетцо с расщелкиванием
<artus> самый большой гемор в перепаковке - подобрать одинаковые банки :D
<markmx> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120724/GEMj59wl.jpg - только хардкор
<shenmue> нафига там плата?
<markmx> где?
<markmx> имеешь  виду микросхемку?
<baronos> он за ним убежал, чтоб спросить?)
<andrew_rum> Всем привет! Поставил 12.04 server, при загрузке в консоли только чёрный экран. Исправляется добавлением nomodeset к параметрам ядра. Видео radeon 6790  Вопрос: удалось ли кому-нибудь заставить работать этот kernel modesetting?
<andrex> nomodeset в /etc/default/grub пропиши и update-grub всё, а что ты там пытаешся заставить работать я непонял
<andrew_rum> я хочу чтобы в консоли было родное разрешение монитора, а не 80х25
<andrex> настраивай фреймбуффер, или как тут http://startubuntu.ru/?p=208
<andrew_rum> ок, спасибо!
<Dmitrix> Hi all! не могу поставить убунту 12.04 на нетбук с атомом и встроенным видео, разве это возможно? для всех атомов ведь есть драйверы...
<andrex> при должном желании всё становится возможным
<andrex> что пишет?
<Dmitrix> ничего! лайв cd работает отлично, после установки при загрузке сиреневый экран и больше ничего
<Dmitrix> я не понимаю почему в livecd убунта работает а после установке нет, как это возможно?
<skai-falkorr> сурова жизнь в рашке
<Dmitrix> убунта не ставится =(
<skai-falkorr> Dmitrix: если бы.
<Dmitrix> нимагуууу =( нипалучаица, а я пообещал что поставлю
<andrex> убери сплаш и покажи что пишет
<andrex> а хотя nomodeset может поможет
<Dmitrix> что за сплаш? что за nomodeset?
<Dmitrix> andrex: я нажимаю ctrl+alt + f1 экран как был сиреневым так и остается, зато он начинает реагировать на ctrl+alt+del значит экран переключился
<andrex> сполеш это заставка при загруз , короче гугли, мне лень обьяснять что это, а nomodeset  в параметры загрузки надо вписать
<Dmitrix> andrex: нет никакой заставки загрузки, только сиреневый экран, nomodeset сейчас попробую
<baronos> вот этот сиреневенький экран и есть сплеш который драйвер не обработал или обработал криво и вообщем гугли.
<Dmitrix> baronos: ну и как его убрать?
<andrex> прописывай nomodeset и потом погуглиш
<andrex> у нас тут помощь по времени, потом штрафуют, из - за ответы на всякие вопросы ктороые можно нагуглить
<andrex> ов*
<andrex> xD
<Dmitrix> andrex: хмм очень странно, сейчас нажал шифт чтобы загрузился граб и такое ощущение что разрешение по высоте больше чем должно быть
<andrex> да это нормально на нестандартных мониторах, потом разберёшся может если захочешь как менять разрешение в загрузчике
<Dmitrix> andrex: не видно какую кнопку надо нажимать чтобы выбрать параметры загрузки =(
<andrex> f5 чтоле
<andrex> или e
<Dmitrix> вроде "е" тут что то вроде текстового редактора появилось с опциями загрузки
<Dmitrix> andrex: я прописал nomodeset ос загрузилась, часть изображения за границей экрана, что теперь сделать чтобы все было нормально?
<andrex> настраивай разрешение
<Dmitrix> andrex: я зашел в утилиту настройки экранов, выбрал разрешение 800*600 и изображение все равно за границей экрана (
<Dmitrix> а установка ядра 3.5 может помочь? а то тут еще и 3d ускорение не работает
<baronos> marlin кто юзает сейчас?
<andrex> нет, возможно у тебя видяха такая что 3д ей вабще не светит, нетбук же
<Dmitrix> andrex:  у меня 2 нетбука с атомом n455 и n550 а этот n570 у них у всех одна и та же встроенная видеокарта intel gma одинаковой серии
<andrex> baronos: наверно никто, надо попробовать, по скринам ничё так
 * andrex убег
<Dmitrix> andrex: не убегай! кто же мне убунту починит =(
<Dmitrix> andrex: когда загружаю убунту как live cd разрешение экрана определяется правильно и работает 3d ускорение! как так?
<baronos> по всей видимости в лайфе включены все модули ядра, и установлены все дрова на видео, при запуске определяется и работает то что надо. а при установке убунту всегда отличалась тем что из-за сплеша её и без дров проприетарных,
<baronos> вообщем криво работает. как то так. имхо. убег в баню.
<baronos> попробуй альтернейт образ, там сразу установку проводи с номодесет
<Dmitrix>  baronos: так ты думаешь установка ядра 3.5 не поможет? кстати а где ppa с новым ядром? что то найти не могу
<Dmitrix> нашел ppa и инструкцию! http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2012/07/linux-kernel-35-ubuntu-1204linux-mint-13.html
<Dmitrix> убунта стала выдавать полную бредятину, на экране постоянно сиреневый свет пока не вставишь в vga шнур от внешнего моника, потом все ок
<Sergey_IT> Dmitrix, настроилась на 2 моника, что не так?
<Dmitrix> Sergey_IT: не так то, что пока не воткнешь кабель изображения ВООБЩЕ нету, т.е. для ноута нужен внешний монитор
<Sergey_IT> так настроился )
<shenmue> пока не воткнешь кабель изображения ВООБЩЕ нету
<shenmue> ммм... эээ... то ли я что то пропустил то ли у тебя всё норм
<Dmitrix>  shenmue:  это ноутбук!
<shenmue> на внешнку хочешь изображение вывести?
<Dmitrix> shenmue: нет, хочу чтобы встроенный дисплей сразу показывал изображение
<shenmue> припушу распросы.
<Dmitrix> shenmue: пока не воткнешь кабель vga на встроенном дисплее только сиреневый цвет
<shenmue> проблема не раз встречалась на форумах
<Dmitrix> shenmue: я просто с 14.00 пытаюсь установить убунту (
<shenmue> не боись. я месяц ковырялся
<Dmitrix> мне надо сделать это до завтра, от этого зависит будет ли контора переведена на убунту или нет )
<Sergey_IT> для конторы ноуты под убунту покупать надо
<shenmue> у всех там наутбуки? а то с ноутами сложней из за спецефичных примочек
<shenmue> ноутбуки*
<Dmitrix> нет, там самые разные компьютеры, примерно 25 штук
<Dmitrix> хотя вроде ноуты тоже есть
<Dmitrix> сейчас я на форуме допишу новые сведения что я делал с ноутбуком, если никто не поможет то это будет большой провал
<shenmue> ммм... на форуме глянь поиском. а вообще странно завтра ставить ос в контору не зная железо а сегодня с ос впервые знакомится
<Dmitrix> я не впервые знаком с убунтой, уже почти полтора года юзаю, до этого никогда таких проблем не было
<shenmue> хм... при синхронизации времени в аплете времени в циамон сбрасывается песенька в хроме в вк
<shenmue> уже 2 раза проверял. интересно как это связанно вообще?
<Dmitrix> shenmue: вот я детально всё расписал http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=198154.0
<Dmitrix> никто даже не осмеливается ответить =)
<artus> начнем с того что предже чем покупать всякую непонятную фигню стоит почитать о ней отзывы, а уж темболее если в планах на нее совать убунты всякие
<shenmue> хм.. я б с разрешением и ксоргом побаловся для начала
<artus> и причем тут ядро к "такую же проблему с сиреневым экраном, а при подключении внешнего монитора появляется картинка но при входе в систему появляются артефакты на рабочем столе"
<artus> Dmitrix, lspci -v в топик добавь, ато как то Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller  вообще ниочем
<Dmitrix> artus:  щас сделаю, тока воткну выткну кабель из ноута =)
<artus> можно даже lspci -vv
<MizeryBear> Hi all
<artus> Dmitrix, и даа, главный вопрос :) ты когда ставил ты с ливки тупо жамкнул установить?
<shenmue> а еще есть мысля скриптик после старта иксов который имитирует подключение внешеного моника и отрубает его
<shenmue> ну это правда костыльный костыл какой то
<artus> или же загрузил ливку и в ней уже после настройки инета жамкал инсталл
<artus> shenmue, да убунта просто раком стоит видать
<shenmue> хм.. у меня лично с лайва и во время установки тоже вне диопазона
<shenmue> поэтому я альтернейт юзаю
<artus> shenmue, При загрузке Ubuntu 12.04 с liveCD экран работает нормально, разрешение правильное 3д ускорение работает. , так што криво стало )
<Dmitrix> artus: ну прям совсем тупо нажал установить =) тупее не придумаешь
<Dmitrix> ставил 32битную версию с ливки 2мя способами, через ознакомление и сразу
<Dmitrix> сейчас стоит 64битная альтернейт
<artus> Dmitrix, ммм, а нафига 64?  или просто от нечего делать? )
<Dmitrix>  artus: проверял научным тыком, авось заработалоб
<artus> выяснились следующие подробности, если при загрузке нажать SHIFT и загрузить GRUB то .... конечно уедет , потому что в дефолте оно те наверно 1024 на 768 стандартных ресует, а потом уже дровами под кривой 16:9 вписывает
<artus> вобщем чего там за видево показывай) от него и плясать надо
<Dmitrix> artus: я ставил на 2 нетбука с атомами n455, n550 у n570 видеокарта как и у n455 и n550, там в грубе и в убунте таких проблем нет
<Dmitrix> Dmitrix:  добавил lspci -v и -vv
<artus> Dmitrix, так, а nomodeset ты в не командовал грубу?
<Dmitrix> artus: командывал, я ж писал, только получается фигня, картинка вылазиит за рамки даже при маленьком разрешении и не работает 3д
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> я понял, я никогда не куплю нткбук как дмитикса
<artus> :D
<shenmue> конечно без 3д гш не пашет?
<[Raiden]> врое писали драйвер для эмуляции на проце. В федоре  точно было
<shenmue> опатьки а у меня авка такая классная оказывается на убунту форуме. надо бы поотвечать там что бы все полюбовались
<Sergey_IT>  shenmue, покажи
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=198188.0
<shenmue> симпотичная авка. даже не помню когда влепил
<Sergey_IT> ужас
<[Raiden]> уг
<shenmue> не цените вы искусство
<Sergey_IT> повторю - ужас
<shenmue> ужас что там такое спрашивают
<baronos> да один ужас вокруг, на сваливать в тайгу.
<Sergey_IT> у в тайге ужас
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=198126.0 вот это прочитайте. это вот как так?
<[Raiden]> втайге комары, мошка, клещи
<[Raiden]> и ваще хз как жить )
<[Raiden]> только в кино красиво
 * baronos ушел в тайгу
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в кино отстойно
<shenmue> блин я не могу отвечать так =(
<Dmitrix> скоро я сам буду издавать странные попердывающие звуки =) все тока стебутся над моей проблемой, а вы даже не представляете как она глубока
<rapidsp> ну причина попердывания всегда где то глубоко )))
<[Raiden]> Dmitrix: видеокарта какая?
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: почти у всех атомов intel GMA 3150 и он просто отлично работает в линуксе
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд )
<[Raiden]> тогда номодесет писать смысла нет. Без этого 3д никак не будет работать
<[Raiden]> а ваще я не видел начала разговора
<shenmue> [Raiden] ксттаи у меня апплет окон такой же как у тебя
<[Raiden]> вспомнить бы что такое апплет окон
<shenmue> на панельке окно-переключалка
<[Raiden]> ясно
<shenmue> baronos, по альт ф2 команда lg у тебя что даёт?
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: я все на форуме запечатлил
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=198154.msg1494652#msg1494652
<Sergey_IT> Dmitrix, не надо обижаться - ищите что пишут, в чем может быть дело. С лайва же нормально работает. Попробуйте другой дистр
<Sergey_IT> может просто биос перешить надо
<Sergey_IT> хотя вряд ли, с лайва то работает
<Dmitrix> Sergey_IT: да я совершенно не обижаюсь =) просто тут вопрос очень остро стоит, от него многое зависит, вот я и парюсь
<Dmitrix> Sergey_IT:  другой дистр убунты или линукса?
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать 12.10, если лень разбираться. А если не лень, то искать как поставить последние дрова от интел
<Sergey_IT> да все равно
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> эти атомы со встроенными видюхами довольно новое железо
<Sergey_IT> у меня самсунг примерно с такими же параметрами нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> а вот перевод конторы на линукс - это как то несерьезно, если это зависит от установки убунты на 1 комп
<artus> Dmitrix, другой ноут :)
<Dmitrix> я вот думаю сказать что этот ноут бракованный, вернуть в магаз и попробывать другой...
<artus> Dmitrix, ну так верни, если 2 недельки с покупки то тупо не ставитцо то что хош поставить и все
<Dmitrix> а искать новые драва от интел не серьезно, ставить убунту 12.10 можно попытаться но ядро 3.5 на убунте 12.04 не помогло
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё вариант поставить винду и радоваться.
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: тады я очень сильно фейлану и пропущу целую фирму с её парком компов =(
<Sergey_IT> народ, если с лайва работает, то проблема не в дровах
<[Raiden]> а что там работает на лайве?
<[Raiden]> юнити2д? )
<Sergey_IT> говорит - 3д
<Dmitrix>  [Raiden]:  работает все, юнити 3д, единственно не работает тачпад но это я думаю потом можно разобраться
<Sergey_IT> "При загрузке Ubuntu 12.04 с liveCD экран работает нормально, разрешение правильное 3д ускорение работает."
<Dmitrix> может тимвювером или по ссш комп расшарить дать свободный доступ? или ни у кого нету желания =) ?
<Sergey_IT> а смысл перехода на линукс?
<Dmitrix> потому что там главный чувак уже задолбался с виндовс, они даже на мак хотели перейти, но у мака своих подводных камней хватает
<Dmitrix> я много чего сделал для этой конторы, они от меня узнали про линукс, вот и загорелись
<Sergey_IT> а конкретнее?
<Dmitrix> это очень длинная история, меня модеры не забанят за оверпостинг?
<Sergey_IT> а то по поводу за** - это к психиатору
<[Raiden]> и что же они узнали? ) что не работают не только вирусы, н ои софт каким они пользовались? )
<[Raiden]> сорь если что )
<artus> ну если они от тебя о линуксах узнали - то может точно нанедо оно им ? )
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]:  это судоремонтная компания, у них из спец софта только 1С, несколько ацессовских баз, какие еще самописные непонятные программулины для ведения доков
<artus> может подариш просто главному чуваку книжку умную про политики в виндовсах , авось почитает и меньше задолбыватцо будет :D
<Sergey_IT> так это все под линукс переписывать надо
<Dmitrix> 1С я поставил терминальный сервер, ацесовские базы всё равно надо переписывать, т.к. они не работают под всеми версиями офиса и когда много людей глючат, я сделаю интранет сайт
<Dmitrix> Есть еще программулина для ведения записей, но она пойдет легко под вайном я думаю + я все могу интегрировать в интранет сайт т.к. хороший php программист
<artus> Dmitrix, ммм, фраза я думаю и "она пойдет легко под вайном " как то того, взяимоисключающие :)
<Dmitrix> Там еще очень плохой интернет, я сделал им локальную почту на сервере убунту, теперь у них почта просто летает, база данных почты почти 90 гб, у них очень большая переписка
<[Raiden]> сервер это нормально
<Dmitrix> раньше был сервак на маке =) он жутко тупил с почтой и потом сдох, а от убунты они не нарадуются, работает как швейцарские часы
<artus> еще и сервак на маке , все страньше и страньше
<[Raiden]> почтовик на убунте это вполне нормально, вот остальное как-то сомнительно и ещё эта твоя уверенность в вайне может боком выйти )
<Dmitrix> раньше 1С была файловая на сервере мака, там очень старый smb который жутко лагал, после того как я поставил терминальный сервер они просто офигели от скорости
<[Raiden]> короче суда теперь чинить будет  некому, но зато везде будет опенсорс
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: я видел эту прогу 100% пойдет, она не сложнее блокнота
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<artus> Dmitrix, ты ее запускал? под вайном то , ато твои 100% пойдет, она не сложнее блокнота  для самописки - вообще ниочем )
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: к тому же я ж говорю, всю эту фигню надо переписывать в один единый корпоративный интранет сайт
<Dmitrix> а то инфа лежит по разным непонятным файлам и прогам
<Dmitrix> часто програ глючит и бд портится, архив делают чуть ли не каждый час руками
<artus> Dmitrix, кого переписать в сайт? спецсофт ? и бухов туда же ? с попапами в виде - у нас новая акция , + 15% к премиальным :D
<artus> Dmitrix, зачем руками? планировщик и рар в руки
<Dmitrix> artus:  у бухов 1С теперь терминальная от ОС не зависит, а новая 8.3 уже с линуксом на борту
<artus> 1н с с линуксом на борту? Oo
<Dmitrix> да там толсты и тонкий клиент под линукс есть
<Dmitrix> я даже видел банк клиент который работает через ява машину, которая на винде и линуксе то одинаковая!
<Dmitrix> там проблема, что некому всё настроить по человечески ) и вот тут появляюсь я как главный герой и жизнь налаживается
<artus> Dmitrix, ммм, я кризис на максимальных гонял  с виртуалки крутящейся в стойке :) по сети, так что терминалы втопку :)
<Dmitrix> artus: ты имеешь ввиду что бухи вместо 1с будут в крайзис играть? =)
<artus> Dmitrix, я к тому что если бухам ненадо играть в кризисы то отдать им виртуалки и они вааще в шоке будут от скорости :)
<artus> вобщем ты не философствуй а ноут чини )
<Dmitrix> artus: всмысле поставить убунту и на неё виртуалку со всем софтом? или чо? О.о я нипоял
<Dmitrix> artus: в топку ноут, скажу что мне хрень какую то подсунули и это правда, раз там не идет линукс то это 100% какая то хрень =)
<Dmitrix> буду менять ноут
<mva> artus: кого там под вайном запускать?
<artus> mva, что то самописное
<istorik> Приветствую. Помогите. Пытаюсь поставить ubuntu на новый ноут (Intel Core i5 3317U). Даже лайт диск загружается один из пяти. Выдает kernel panic
<sharikoff> скрин в студию
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, дароффф
<istorik> скрин кернел паника можно сделать? есть фото =)
<artus> ставь с хард диска , лайт диски они такие
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> их сдувает просто когда они раскручиваются
<sharikoff> istorik: давай фотку
<artus> :D
<istorik> так с флешки и ставлю
<sharikoff> тока с тобой должна быть фотка
<sharikoff> ты держишь ноут а на нем кернел паник
<artus> с розой в зубах
<sharikoff> фотку! фотку!
<istorik> Сори, сижу со второго ноута, а он у меня перегреваеться вечно
<artus> в воду его , пусть охлаждаетцо
<istorik> ну зачем так грубо. Перепаять мост =)
<istorik> фото http://178.162.20.175/foto/DSC01967.JPG
<sharikoff> и де тут паник?
<sharikoff> и главное где тут ты?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, везде обман
<sharikoff> ужас просто
<istorik> не понял, вроде третья строчка
<sharikoff> аа сорри проглядел
<sharikoff> попробуй при загрузке отрубить acpi
<sharikoff> чо нть такое
<sharikoff> в биосе
<istorik> вроде аспи еще вырубаеться при установки
<mva> ~
<shenmue> мва показал всем своего червячка =)
<shenmue> mkv контейнер иль формат?
<mva> угадай
<shenmue> да не понимаю почему именно мкв так тормозит . щас что нибуть наколдуем
<shenmue> хм.. впервые заработало аппартное ускорение в влц
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-29
<baronos>  /me колдует
<baronos> ппц
 * baronos спрятался и покраснел.
<rapidsp> фокас не удался? :)
<baronos> ага :D
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0729/h_1343554183_8791845_bdb0781c9c.png интересно как он на самом он выглядит?
<baronos> эмм, я непонял ничего...
<shenmue> ?
<baronos> на скрине опера и хром, и непонял ничего :(
<shenmue> itmages смотри . по разному отображенны эелементы загрузки картинок
<Somalic> ребята привет
<Somalic> есть специалисты по установки ubuntu server из iso?
<Somalic> очень нужен совет
<shenmue> в чем сложность?
<Somalic> тут можно дать ссылку на форум? там все описано, просто писать много надо
<shenmue> да конечно
<Somalic> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=198211.0
<shenmue> как простой вариант не ставить через граб
<IlyaLevin> Привет всем.
<IlyaLevin> Пытаюсь запустить под вайном игру старенькую: вот что получаю в логах: https://gist.github.com/3197131
<IlyaLevin> на этом игра вылетает, пишет, что обнаружена серьезная ошибка
<Somalic> у меня кроме граба по другому не получиться
<Somalic> на той машине ничего нету, usb cd-rom, lan не поддерживается
<shenmue> Somalic рекомендую флешку. а так несколько вариантов. мало памяти. разделы отмонтируются во время установки а у тебя на нем сидиром
<Somalic> говорю же не поддерживает тачка флешку
<Somalic> может можно установить на другой тачке а потом перекинуть жосткий диск?
<shenmue> можно
<Somalic> ооо, круть, а как это правильно сделать можешь дать ссылочку?
<Somalic> а то искал - одна лажа выскакивает
<Somalic> или хоть скажи по какому ключу в гугле искать
<shenmue> мм... вынь хард и воткни в другой комп. с кома ставь ос. потом хард обратно воткни в комп
<Somalic> и все?
<shenmue> либо сидюк в этот вставь
<shenmue> и всё
<Somalic> сидюка нету )
<Somalic> ясн, спасибо )
<Somalic> буду ковырять, не думал что так все просто
<Somalic> еще вопрос...
<shenmue> ну вариант на будущее искать простые решения
<Somalic> 2гига не харде хватит для установки убунту сервер exim apach php mysql?
<Somalic> все сайты и прочая инфа будет хранится на другом харде 80 гиг
<Somalic> у меня их там 2
<shenmue> ммм... чот мне кажется что нет
<shenmue> не забуть своп пожирнее + толстые логи
<Somalic> ясно ) спасибо, буду сразу ставить на 80ку
<Somalic> сфопа скока посоветуешь на такой машине?
<shenmue> ммм... место сильно жако?
<shenmue> жалко?
<Somalic> нет
<baronos> ща одного гелакси с3 хватит на сервак :)
<Somalic> там будет 10 сайтов максимум крутиться и все
<shenmue> тогда хм... гига два сделал бы. и погуглил бы насчет zram
<shenmue> меня недавно удивило. 7гб под корневой и тут нехватка места вылезла
<Somalic> а что у тебя на серваке крутиться?
<shenmue> декстоп обычный
<Somalic> ну ниче удивительного )
<Somalic> небось куча всякой срани )
<shenmue> не ну там резерв гиг еще конечно. и до резерва мегов 300 осталось. заранее же предупреждают что места нет
<shenmue> а так за ос слежу. просто удивился как жирнеют проги. года три назад я 5 гигов на / отдавал
<IlyaLevin> Народ, никто таки с вайном не разбирается? https://gist.github.com/3197131 что за нафиг вылетает?
<Somalic> я на фрюхе больше 1гига никогда не давал
<Somalic> жаль фрюха умирает
<shenmue> IlyaLevin гуглим err
<Somalic> вот теперь решил убунтой занятся в серьез
<baronos> с вайном на канал вайна, и на сайт оный за информацией по игре
<Somalic> а то через пару лет глядишь и без работы останусь с этой фрюхой )
<Somalic> кстати тут есть люди, которые админят кластера?
<shenmue> да тут пожалуй бОльшая распространенность с кучей сообществ и мануалов на все от а до я играют свою роль
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А винды еще больше. Как по распространенности, так и по мануалам.
<Somalic> винда лажа
<Somalic> я как настраивал актив директори на виндовом серваке, так чуть не посидел
<shenmue> vladgobelen она тока на декстопах
<Somalic> на яйцах седина даже появилась
<vladgobelen> Да ну?) Почему менее распространенная убунта лучше, чем менее распространенная фря? хотя, не отвечай.. это риторический вопрос
<Somalic> ну его в попу
<vladgobelen> shenmue: не только
<shenmue> где ж еще?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Сюрпрайз, на серверах
<shenmue> бугога
<shenmue> не смеши мои копыта
<Somalic> фрюху загубили консилиумом разработчиков
<Somalic> если бы они дали возможность обычным смертным писать как в линухе , то фрюха была бы жива
<vladgobelen> Somalic: ее загубил линукс, как конкурент и убогая стратегия разработки
<Somalic> во во стратегия у них убогая шо ппц
<Sergey_IT> чем ближе ОС к народу, тем больше популярности
<Somalic> согласен на 100%
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Напиши инструмент, которым сможет пользоваться даже идиот и только идиот будет им пользоваться..
<Somalic> я как услышал что яндекс и рамблер спрыгнули с фрюхи, мне плохо стало
<vladgobelen> Somalic: фряхи вообще мало осталось
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, к сожалению мир так устроен
<Somalic> тока вот я хз кто победит дебиан или убунта, у убунты вроде маркетинг лучше и логистика
<vladgobelen> Somalic: ее даже с веб-серверов выпнули
<vladgobelen> Somalic: ты сравниваешь коммерческое с некоммерческим.. Их нельзя сравнивать
<vladgobelen> Somalic: Кстати, на веб-серверах дебиан лидирует
<Somalic> ну дебиан такой же комерческий как я балерина )
<Sergey_IT> Somalic, возможно, что победит какой нибудь андроид
<vladgobelen> Somalic: Коммерческая убунту. Дебиан некоммерческий
<Somalic> то что дистриб продвигает комерческая компания это не значит что оно станет платным, скорее какие то примочки сделают платными, и то для десктопа
<vladgobelen> Somalic: А кто из них будет более популярен - разницы никакой. Даже десктопная убунту на 90% состит из пакетов дебиана не измененных. В сервере еще меньше разницы. Разница лишь в установке и поддержке
<vladgobelen> А коммерческий != платный
<vladgobelen> Somalic: Возьмешь ты тот же дебиан тестовый и получишь убунту. Разве что интерфейс подкрутить и все. Так что тут они не конкуренты впринципе
<vladgobelen> Somalic: А вот техподдержка есть уже только у убунту. (не помню есть ли в россии)
<shenmue> это два проекта засимые друг от друга
<shenmue> вряд ли будет победитель. просто будет кто то лидировать
<Somalic> главное что бы не загубили )
<shenmue> однако шапка всё равно лучше
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Обоснуй
<Somalic> ладно, ребята пошел я ставить сервак надо отрубать винт с этой точки )
<Somalic> еще увидимся
<shenmue> правда это мнение не мое а большинство админов с кем общался
<vladgobelen> Точно, а мнение большинства админов с кем я общался - что винда лучше
<Sergey_IT> у адмнов другие задачи
<shenmue> пить пиво и есть мясо =)
<vladgobelen> http://clip2net.com/s/29UMT
<vladgobelen> ой.. не туда
<Somalic> я вернулся
<Somalic> щас будем проверять как переставленый диск стартанет на другой машине )
<Sergey_IT>  Somalic, бубен не забыл приготовить?
<spellbinder> фирмовый, от cisco :)
<Somalic> типо работает )
<Somalic> правда с сетевыми интерфейсами пришлось пошаманить )
<Somalic> ктонить настраивал IRC на Jabber?
<Somalic> а то сижу с веб морды как мудак )
<shenmue> я через жаберр тут сижу
<shenmue> с чего он не работал. у меня 4 кратное замену всего железа пережило
<Sergey_IT> Somalic, зачем обижаешь тех, кто с веба? (
<Somalic> я только себя имел в виду )
<baronos> weechat хватит в консоли и для джаббера и для ирк и для аси и для гмаил и че то там еще
<spellbinder> парни, не подскажете консольные IM клиенты? OSCAR и XMPP нужны..
<shenmue> что мешает поиском по пакетам пройтись?
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, наивный )))
<shenmue> да я хотел сам ему список составить но подумал почему это я должен делать?
<shenmue> сам могёт
<baronos> Somalic: пират чтоли? :)
<Somalic> ага, пиратю не по децки )
<Somalic> блин потерял где настройка ирц канала
<Somalic> как называется этот сервер и канал кто помнит?
<shenmue> этот?
<baronos> irc.freenode.net/6667
<baronos>  #ubuntu-ru
<Somalic> о спасибо
<Somalic> удаленный сервер не найден
<Somalic> о блин
<shenmue> baronos серьезно? мы все тут? оО
<baronos> shenmue: хмм, там походу ему синию таблетку дать надо
<baronos> пират, а ты порт 6667 вместе с сервером запихал в имя сервера?)
<Somalic> я похож на буратино?)
<baronos> все может быть, я хз, мне не видно :D
<scratchx[x]> hi all
<scratchx[x]> я таки обновился до12.10
<scratchx[x]> пропал gnome-online-accounts
<scratchx[x]> пакет то вроде стоит а как запустить не пойму
<Sergey_IT> из консоли может?
<scratchx[x]> какойкомандой то
<scratchx[x]> блин пробел совсем заедать стал
<Sergey_IT> тебе должно быть виднее
<andrex> gnome-online-accounts наверно
<scratchx[x]> данету такой команды
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: былобы видней мне я бы не спрашивал
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], ты же говоришь, что он установлен, так посмотри что установлено
<scratchx[x]> как?
<andrex> хм, вроде как оно не совсем полезно, говорят с ним гном тормозит
<Sergey_IT> я в синаптике смотрю свойства пакетов
<Sergey_IT> можно через dpkg
<scratchx[x]> aptitude show gnome-online-accounts
<scratchx[x]> Пакет: gnome-online-accounts
<scratchx[x]> Состояние: установлен
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], смотреть надо состав пакета
<scratchx[x]> ну я хз как это посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> man goa-demon (лентяй)
<andrex> опоздал(
<Sergey_IT> andrex, в следующий раз отыграешься ;)
<andrex> ладн, попробую xD
<Scrimmer> Всем привет
<andrex> Scrimmer: дарофф
<scratchx[x]> ну а если серьезно?
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], ман прочитал?
<scratchx[x]> чета нету его у меня
<andrex> ervice goa-demon start может
<scratchx[x]> goa-demon: unrecognized service
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], так бета же, попробуй переустановить goa, может поможет, или разбирайся как он стартует, за тебя это никто делать не будет
<scratchx[x]> да чета я не нашол goa в репах
<andrex> ну он и не гоа а как там ты его первый раз назвал
<scratchx[x]> gnome-online-accounts?
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, привет
<scratchx[x]> andrex: не помогло
<andrex> ну значит несудьба, тнмболее это12.10
<andrex> в промежуточных версиях итак не всегда всё нормально а тут ещё и не релизная, пиши багрепорт
<scratchx[x]> а кстате обратно откатиться реально как то?
<scratchx[x]> на 12.04
<andrex> нет, а кто тебя просил ставить 12.10 да ещё и на основную систему
<andrex> ссзб короче
 * baronos гыыы
<andrex> есть кончно несолько вариантов, к примеру если есть бекап, то можно накатить его, но конечно бекапы делать не царское дело, сохранить хомяк и переставить
<andrex> а если хомяк на отдельном разделе то ещё проще
<baronos> ставь репы ricotz и gnome3-team авось поможет :D
<baronos> ушел, ну фиг с ним
<Sergey_IT> baronos, демон с ним
 * baronos под столом :D
<shenmue> пыщ
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> baronos, вылез из под стола?
<andrex> он там уснул...
<Sergey_IT> :)
<baronos> хехе :)
<Sergey_IT> проснулся! )
<andrex> во ещё и хихикает во снеxD
<baronos> хорошо когда весело :)
<Sergey_IT> жарко (
<Sergey_IT> +25, ужас
<baronos> че то мне надоели эти рогатки, которые аля вертолетик пускают со светодиодами, на каждой елке по синей фигне висит
<andrex> убей виновников безобразия
<baronos> кстать да, у нас тоже +27, я прям ненарадуюсь, прохладно хорошо :)
<andrex> млин, а я пингвин совсем, мне + 20 уже всё пора стекать куданибудь по прохладней
<baronos> andrex: детей нельзя убивать, если он только с ак47 не стоит :)
<andrex> а вдруг у него пояс шахида под футболкой
<baronos> вотвот
<baronos> так что надо в лес валить
<Sergey_IT> baronos, вчера там был, тоже жарко
<andrex> артика - наше всё
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ночью хорошо там, хотя возле реки не так жарко :)
<baronos> andrex: ты прям на севере?)
<andrex> я нет
<Sergey_IT> baronos, все равно жарко и комары
<andrex> я такое ошющение в тропиках
<Sergey_IT> в тропиках кондишены хорошо работают )
<baronos> я походу странный, меня комары не кусают, ща стояли час с девушкой трешали, дак ее кусали люто, а я такой не пределах :)
<Sergey_IT> спиртного в крови много )
<andrex> отравиться боятся, ты для них как фумитокс какойнить
<baronos> ммм, возможно из за деодоранта
<andrex> вот хенкока точно комары не кусають
<baronos> хехе, это теперь супермен нашего поколения? пьющий матершиник и лентяй? :)
<Sergey_IT> о, по радару дождь в 5-ти км от меня
<andrex> ты што диспетчером работаешь?
<baronos> оповещай народ
<Sergey_IT> http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUSP
<andrex> аа понятно, у нас же теперь интернеты есть )
<Sergey_IT> а то!
<bexnat> добрый вечер, есть вопрос по xfce в RUntu 12.04
<bexnat> как сделать так, что бы окна были поверх панели xfce?
<Sergey_IT> а прятать панели нельзя?
<bexnat> не. не хотелось бы
<andrex> пол 7 утра, спать пора...
<bexnat> хорошо, задам вопрос днем
<NoOova> Всем здрасте :))
<NoOova> доброй ночи!
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> artus: s/t/b/ =)
<NoOova> NoOova: s/ff/n/g
<NoOova> тьфу, Offoffoff
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-22
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> всем утра
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<andrex> tagezi, живой?
<tagezi> andrex: угу
 * tagezi тормозной )
<andrex> незнаеш\непомниш чем файлы нормализовать после вин?
<andrex> win2unix или чет такое помоему было тока я склерозник(
<tagezi> andrex: эм.. ниразу не нормализовывал, так что неполню(незнаю)
<tagezi> я токо теги у мп3 и другой шолупени как-то перегонял, остальное руками.. даже мысль в голову не приходила что можно
<andrex> а вот мне приходилось, помню после редактировани в винде скрипт работать отказалсо пока не нормализовал)
<tagezi> наверное в ворде его печатал )
<andrex> в блокноте
<tagezi> а, хотя там вроде ещё перенос строки какой то левый
<andrex> а там переносы оно свои идиотские ставит
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну, я не разу не озадачивалсь писать скрипты в винде для никсов.. (слава богу!)
<tagezi> ваще как страшный сон вспоминаю 2 месяца практики на винде скриптописания)
<andrex> а я когда училсо у мня веб програминга в блокноте было года 2)
<andrex> шизофренизм какойто)
<tagezi> vim работает в Amiga, Linux, Mac OS X, Windows, OpenVMS, OS/2, Unix )
<tagezi> ставишь и радуешься жизни )
<andrex> а у нас там параноики были, я както поставил свой редактор а они его снесли, зафигачил в сетевую папку тож снесли, усбишники не форкали ну итд учетки ограниченые, но в виндах если не админ то просто ничего не можеш)
<andrex> надо было никс на дискетке принести)
<tagezi> ну, параноики, они везде параноики, бояться но ничего умного не сделают
<tagezi> andrex: ) да был какой-то дистр, урезаный правда, но для вим хватилобы )
<andrex> они бы ужаснулись)
<andrex> ааа че ты сделал с нашей хрюшей)
<tagezi> andrex: а ты на кого учился?
<tagezi> php наверное веб-дизайнер? )
<andrex> не
<andrex> защита информационных технологий или чето както так) безопасник)
<tagezi> а пхп то тут причем? о_О
<andrex> а фз был просто как доп курс)
<tagezi> короче, если вопросы по АД или Цискам то к тебе обращаться )
<tagezi> я практику пытался по сетям пройти у безопасника, нифига не дали, промурыжили только и всё.. придёться дома подымать эмуляторы и ковыряться...
<tagezi> а эмуляторы они на то и эмуляторы, всех ошибок не учитывают
<andrex> какие циски, я тут файликов несколько пытаюсь вспомнить как пормализовать)
<tagezi> man iconv
<tagezi> ? ))
<andrex> ну мб, но был способ проще
<andrex> тупо комманда файл
<tagezi> может ты тогда скрипт себе сделалтипа один параметр файл, а он в цикле все варианты сам прокручивал, а ошибки в девнул скидывал? )
<tagezi> andrex: на перле было?
<andrex> да фз начем оноо было эта утилита никсов
<andrex> пойду думать)
<tagezi> http://www.stableit.ru/2011/02/windows-m-unix.html
<tagezi> сатом можно вроде ещё )
<andrex> о
<tagezi> cat всмысле )
<andrex> dos2unix
<tagezi> уф, нашли потеряшку )
<andrex> dos2unix - DOS/MAC to UNIX text file format converter
<andrex> tagezi, если б ты ссылку не кинул яб и не вспонимл)
<tagezi> ну, я подумал там 3 способа, ты какой-нибудь выберешь )
<andrex> ага причем самый одекватный вариант в коментах, а не в статье
<tagezi> kdenlive падает зараза (
<tagezi> где райден со своим "а у меня всё нормально"? )
<andrex> не
<andrex> где райден со своим кде лучше всех)
<tagezi> чото я в этой убунте одно разочарование испытываю.. столько глюков, что просто жесть.. уже пол года а ошибки всё висят и висят ((
<tagezi> стабильностью и не пахнет..
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/riVaXZ
<tagezi> а рейден всё ругаеться что это я под мак кошу )
<vel> tagezi: в убунте лучше чем в остальных линуксах в этом
<tagezi> vel: лучше с чем? с количесвом ошибок? тоесть их больше? )
<vel> меньше
<vel> и они исправляются
<vel> и пользователи их репортят через ланчпэд
<vel> нужно понимать что "это еще мало"
<vel> или переходить на мак :D
<tagezi> vel: ну не скажи.. в дебиане например, с тестовом вареанте ошибок намного меньше чем в стабильной убунте
<vel> в котором ужасные дыры в сафари висят годами
<tagezi> мак то тут причем?
<vel> ну я к тому что нет в мире совершенства
<tagezi> он такая далёкая родня убунте, что можно даже не сравнивать
<vel> дебиан? ну фиг знает. на десктопе дебиан не вариант по-моему
<vel> (да и не сервере для меня лично)
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> у артуса вон стоит уже не первыгой, причем с крысой, и он не жалуется пока )
<vel> нет понятно что можно
<tagezi> год*
<vel> можно и на генту сидеть
<tagezi> да не можно, у него реально стоит и не глючит )
<vel> ггг сам попробуй поставить
<tagezi> там разници почти нет с убунтой, только ошибок меньше )))
<vel> ну чисто поржать
<vel> потом расскажешь
<tagezi> да у меня стоял на медиосервере, пока был
<tagezi> в виртуалке гдето висит, чисто поржать
<vel> фиг знает я продал душу каноникалу
<tagezi> на декстоп не ставлю, потому что у дочи убунту стоит на ноуте
<vel> раньше сидел на дебиане
<vel> ушел именно потому что все плохо
<SergeyIT> на диване удобнее, однако
<tagezi> нужно что бы одинаковое стояло, а то она чтонить там натворит я и сможелировать толком не смогу )
<tagezi> нада дядю artus'а звать, пусть раскажет где плохо ))
<SergeyIT> он скажет... что это офтоп, говорить про плохо
<tagezi> vel: 13.04 кубунта кривуща вышла, и кстати, сколько не пытался отправить баг репорт из системы, ни разу не удалось.. пишит что то этого не хватает, то того
<vel> ну так это ж кубунта
<vel> ее вообще каноникал дропнул вроде
<vel> потому и кривуша
<tagezi> о_О и чем кубунта хуже убунты? )
<vel> тем что не поддерживается
<tagezi> одно и тоже, только морда разная )
<vel> блджад ты думаешь софт на огороде вырастает?
<tagezi> а где ты видел поддержку всего остального?
<vel> за этим стоит чей-то адский труд
<vel> или отсутствие адского труда
<vel> в случае кубунту - отсутствие
<tagezi> юнити написано по большей степени людми не работающими в каноникал )
<vel> главное не то кем написано а то кто отвечает и поддерживает
<tagezi> в каноникал 3,5 человека только дырки делают во всё.. а сообщество это правит
<vel> ггг
<vel> забавная точка зрения
<tagezi> нормальная точка зрения.. всё что использует убунту написано не ими а сообществом.. а поддержку они оказывают только за деньги
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/cCn8zJ
<SergeyIT> сам снимал?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не
<tagezi> я вообще фото охотой не увлекаюсь.. терпения мало
<[Raiden]> Киану Ривз  с бородой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtJkE9shFeI&feature=endscreen
<SergeyIT> а зачем с бородой?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7ncSZ3YFXY - ответ ))
<SergeyIT> а зачем? ))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну и вопрос )
<[Raiden]> Если сравнивать со львами, то для устрашения конкурентов и завоевания самок
<SergeyIT> а где ривз будет устрашать и завоевывать? (
<[Raiden]> Судя по видео - в китае )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты kdenlive пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> Не приходилось ещё. Я давно с видео ничего не делал.
<[Raiden]> И вообще не моя тема. Пережимал раньше часто, но использовал другйо софт. авидемукс, менкодер
<tagezi> не, мне нужно что бы фильм смонтировать по походу.. он падает зараза
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй что-нить другое, pitivi может быть. В общем их несколько есть.
<tagezi> да я сначало попробуду поставить 12.10
<[Raiden]> а у тебя какая версия кденлайв?
<tagezi> достали эти глюки, баги и всё остальное еже сним
<tagezi> Kdenlive: 0.9.6
<[Raiden]> 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 у меня
<tagezi> говорят у всех падает, большинство откатывается до 0.8
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> Тогда , как-нибудь поэксперементируй с бэкпортом пакетов из старой или новой убунты )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в 0.9.4 тоже самое, я просто пытался обновиться типа из репов
<[Raiden]> Убунта конечно френдли, но всётаки линукс. И это порой лучше чем смена версии дистра
<[Raiden]> Ясно
<tagezi> ну кстати да, можно попробовать
<SergeyIT> какая странная фраза - "Убунта конечно френдли, но всётаки линукс." (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну, систему установки софта френдовой не назвать. В винде или макоси можно произвольно ставить любую версию  практически
<[Raiden]> не думая о сборке
<[Raiden]> есть ещё что пересмотреть и где порбатота...
<[Raiden]> ть
<SergeyIT> за деньги, например
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну и что ) Иногда надо заработать и заплатить, чем терять время на что-от ещё.
<[Raiden]> Особенн оесли покупается с целью заработать ещё
<tagezi> сегодня чел был который утверждал что убунта поддержку оказывает )
<[Raiden]> Платная поддержка есть
<tagezi> ну, он говорил о вообще поддержке, типа юнити офигенна потому что её каноникал поддерживает
<[Raiden]> Ну спорить тяжело с этим. Особенн оесли учесть что есть те, кому оно нравится.
<[Raiden]> Мне лично оно не кажется офигенным ) Я считаю что статичный док и панел ьсверху не есть совершенство. Я хочу их удалять передвигать и создавать ещё если захочу.
<[Raiden]> И как бы ещё  хочется что бы они уже основали 100% форк от гнома или перестали людям мозг полоскать )
<tagezi> ну, я чото не видел поддержки.. есдинственная поддержка от каноникал, так то что они компилируют пачи для безопастности, но это ваще всё на автомате, а спецом ничего не делается
<tagezi> нет ручной проверки в отличии от дебиана, например
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты чем занимаешься, как не проверкой
<[Raiden]> ну я не знаю как происходит сборка и отбор версий. Поддержка в моём понимании слова - это настройка и консультации )
<[Raiden]> за деньги
<[Raiden]> В общем надо понять о чем мы говорим )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вот, честно.. сегодня 3 раза пытался послать рапорт о баге.. и ничего не получилось.. до этого раз 15 пытался паслать рапорт о непомуке, и тотже результат
<tagezi> так что я не тестю.. а пользовательфигнёй )
<[Raiden]> как сча в юнити ищут файлы по содержимому?
<[Raiden]> в гном2 был поиск аналогичный kfind
<[Raiden]> а сча как?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может надо почитать как слать )
<andrex> find где_ищем -print | xargs grep 'что_ищем'
<[Raiden]> это не гуи подход )
<andrex> вобшем нету у юнитей такого)
<[Raiden]> понятно. Вот так и кончается сказка об офигенности
<SergeyIT> зачем искать, если не теряешь?
<[Raiden]> зачем искать искатель, если потерял файл, когда можно использовать де, где искатель уже есть
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> впринципе
<[Raiden]> вот в чем вопрос
<andrex> gnome-search-tool поставить и усе
<tagezi> и потом искать как написано выше )
<[Raiden]> говорят в юнити можно линзу поставить unity-place-filesearch
<[Raiden]> а.. ок, я не слежу просот, не знал что оно ещё есть
<tagezi> можно, только там баг, линзы все настроены на домашние папки амазона на их компах )
<andrex> в линзе нуту поиска по содержимому
<andrex> она уг
<[Raiden]> мои соболезнования.
<[Raiden]> Я склоняюсь к тому, что это может быть в итоге удивительно удобным, но только если вложить ещё лет 10 времени +-
<[Raiden]> Но я уже старый и обойдусь досаточно дописанным кде )
<[Raiden]> вообще я спрашивал для чела одного, но не смог не скатиться в пропаганду )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], мне крузадера хватает для поиска
<tagezi> можно как-нить заблокировать обновление пакета ктоме как echo 'имя_пакета hold' | dpkg --set-selections ?
<tagezi> так что бы его ваще было не обновить ничем и никогда? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я в синаптике это делал
<tagezi> ну, у синаптика свая таблица блокировки.. через апт-гет их можно обновить, насколько я знаю
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ну я рад за тебя. У меня просот масса тараканов. например я считаю что включить компьютер , нажать пуск - поиск и найти файл - это хорошо.
<[Raiden]> без каких либо других телодвижений
<[Raiden]> я считаю что может быть иначе, но более сложно быть не должно, если важна конкуренция.
<tagezi> сложность это относительная вещь
<tagezi> например мне очень тяжело общаться с маком или виндой
<[Raiden]> ну это согласен. Привычки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> фиг с ним в обещем. Надо пойти заняться чем-нить более полезным. )
<tagezi> ну вот мне, например, для обновления системы, намного проще, привычнее и быстрее пользоваться консолью )
<tagezi> и я все эти штуки кдешные поудалял, так как они постоянно не вовремя вылазили
<andrex> привычно ему понимаешли
<andrex> мне к примеру привычно телепатическим ифейсом пользоваться но его не изобрели
<tagezi> :р
<[Raiden]> не вовроемя - автоматически. МОжно просто отключить автообновление.
<andrex> невовремя эт когда ты шел за хлебом и тут война началась, а это мелочи жизни)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в 0.8.2 зависимости не могут быть удовлетворены (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> плохо
<[Raiden]> хотя можно попробовать набрать sudo apt-get build-dep kdenlive
<[Raiden]> может они не другие, а просто нехватает
<[Raiden]> интересно из чрута можно запускать гуи софт в текущих иксах?
<tagezi> щас пошаманю ещё.. если за пару часов ничего не придумаю, поставлю прошлую версию
<[Raiden]> ну можешь и сразу так сделать, в общем-то.
<[Raiden]> как хочешь
<tagezi> ну, переставиться я успею.. нужно же сложностей повыдумывать ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у меня собирается кажется. 40%
<[Raiden]> люблю смейк за %
<[Raiden]> сча всё будет )
<[Raiden]> 72
<SergeyIT> потом будет 120, 200, 350 %...
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0722/h_1374493147_1558825_e361aaf8b4.png
<[Raiden]> могу выложить пакеты, 64бит.
<tagezi> о, да, спасибо )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а то у меня только до 27% собирается )
<tagezi> кстати, он по идее под винду должен быть, но почемуто на оф сайте я не видел
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю, может быть как часть кде фор вин. Это надо скачать установщик кде и там посмотреть
<[Raiden]> Ставить лучше с консоли что бы видеть чот доставить и ещё я лобирал с включенным ппа кубунту бэкпортс
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/PNN-_U0a74zYU
<[Raiden]> с*
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. кде 4.10.5 может понадобиться )
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  а отладочные символы ты зачем собирал? )
<tagezi> он уже не поддерживает эту версию вроде как релиз..
<[Raiden]> так собирается пакет оригинальный. не нужно - не ставь
<tagezi> а
<[Raiden]> они кстати нужны для отсылки бэкпортов. МОжет у тебя поэтому не слалось
<tagezi> не, я ставлю отладочные символы
<tagezi> я туплю часто но тут то вроде всё прозрачно )
<[Raiden]> расскажешь потом упало или нет
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ты сам хоть раз видел 120%?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> странно, у меня драйвер нвидиа просит зачемто
<[Raiden]> Это не комне ) У меня они всегда стоят. Может быть надо было на чистой системе собирать )
<[Raiden]> но мне лень. Без меня.
<[Raiden]> качай 3 файла исходника пакета
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get build-dep kdenlive , dpkg-source -x kdenlive_0.8.2.1-1ubuntu1.dsc и в папке с сорцами dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<[Raiden]> в моём случае больше ничего не понадобилось
<[Raiden]> хоьт они почти не продаются, реклама ок ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE7AQY5Xk9w&feature=player_embedded
<tagezi> да, реклама офигенная, если бы они туда ещё не вин8 поставили бы, наверное и продавать смотглибы
<tagezi> не, не собираеться нифига..
<tagezi> может у меня не убунта? о_О
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю.
<[Raiden]> а на чем вылетает?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<werxxx> Re
<werxxx> Есть кто
<[Raiden]> минт вышел с кде. Выпускать после такого срока от релиза убунты конечно грамотно, но с другйо стороны надо ждать несколько месяцев.
<[Raiden]> есть
<werxxx> Как диск монтировать
<werxxx> У меня кубунту 1004
<werxxx> Флешку не видит, я думаю что надо монтировать ее в ручную, но не знаю как
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> нет, флэшки должны монтироваться автоматом. рекомендую обновить дистр.
<[Raiden]> или ядро
<[Raiden]> хотя бы
<werxxx> Не не не
<[Raiden]> tail -f /var/log/syslog воткни флэшку и посмотри что пишется
<[Raiden]> для начала
<werxxx> Нет инета, есть кубунту 9. Я кое как обновил ее через телефон
<[Raiden]> плохо, в любом случае, что бы конкретно я мог что-то сказать, сделай то что выше
<werxxx> А новые дистры глючные
<werxxx> Ладно приду домой сделаю
<werxxx> Бб
<[Raiden]> если будут оибки, то может дело в ядре старом и контролере во флешке. У меня была одна от А-дата коотрая писала при втыкании eror -110
<[Raiden]> эх
<[Raiden]> вылечилось короче сменой ядра
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900657/
<tagezi> я гдето протупливаю.. чото не хватает
<[Raiden]> на qt чего-то ругается
<[Raiden]> Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden.
<[Raiden]> Please fix your Qt installation
<[Raiden]>   (try passing --reduce-exports to configure).
<[Raiden]> ну и чут ьвыше непонятный мне текст. Как вариант, можешь почитать как создать чистое окружение чрут и собирать там )
<[Raiden]> это ещё до кучи будет и правильно
<[Raiden]> что делать конкретно с такой ошибкой я не в курсе.
<tagezi> qt пересобрать с нужным флагом
<[Raiden]> ну видимо да. Это может означать что у тебя кути не из источника убунты или паралеьно стоит несколько версий
<[Raiden]> и конфигуре находит конкретно поломанную
<[Raiden]> Если интересн опро чрут, то 1 из вариантов есть на опеннете под заголовком: Подготовка chroot-окружения в Debian или Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> Но вообще есть и готовые какие-то тулзы создающие чрут для сборки конкретных пакетов )
<[Raiden]> это тоже не ко мне
<[Raiden]> т.е. каждый раз минимальный
<[Raiden]> Нашел ты себе развлечение )
<[Raiden]> Кстати как 1 из вариантов решения - перекстанвока всех пакетов с кути со сносом подозрительных источников
<tagezi> нужно тогда ваще всё сносить.. чистая система получиться )
<[Raiden]> можно делать реинсталл вместо инсталл )
<[Raiden]> а у тебя там интел видеокарта?
<tagezi> УГУ
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ОЙ
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> угу ) у меня интел
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> libmlt4 не хватает длин (
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> точно я себе развлекуху придумал
<werxxx> Если я хочу флешку примонтировать, что мне нужно сделать
<werxxx> А
<UNIm95>  werxxx: mount
<werxxx> Что
<UNIm95> Пора бы базовые команда подучить
<werxxx> А
<UNIm95> werxxx: man mount
<werxxx> Слыш
<werxxx> Я тя не обзывал
<UNIm95> werxxx: эм?
<UNIm95> werxxx: тебе дали ответ.
<werxxx> Ой
<UNIm95> werxxx: а тут наезды
<UNIm95> охреневаю.
<werxxx> А перед маунт что вводить
<UNIm95> werxxx:  почитай про команду mount в мануале. это подскажет тебе в будущем как работать с образами файловых систем в виде файлом
<werxxx> Это у всех такой гемор или только я
<UNIm95> werxxx: только у тебя.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37474
<[Raiden]> черный экран на сайте убунты обернулся анонсом телефона Ubuntu Edge
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37484
<werxxx> Ку
<werxxx> Как монтировать флешку
<artus> жамкнуть на нее мышой
<werxxx> Кубунту 10.04
<artus> темболее
<werxxx> Хаха
<werxxx> Ну как
<[Raiden]> werxxx: tail -f /var/log/syslog воткни флэшку и посмотри что пишется
<[Raiden]> и нам покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<artus> ненадо нам показывать, ато ща покажет 3 простыни
<artus> :)
<werxxx> Я с телефона
<artus> андчат и мегафон как бе намекает :)
<[Raiden]> в нормальных условиях они монтируются автоматом. что бы смонтировать руками, надо знать какое устройство появилось в /dev
<artus> в кедах автоматом не монтируетцо :D не умеют они
<[Raiden]> монтировать примерно так mount /dev/devicename /media/папка - папка должна существовать
<[Raiden]> werxxx: всё
<[Raiden]> artus: клоун
<[Raiden]> + дезинфа
<[Raiden]> я за бан )
<artus> [Raiden], ну тызабан это да, но у него же werxxx | [16:39:02] Флешку не видит, я думаю что надо монтировать ее в ручную, но не знаю как
<werxxx> Рэйден а как узнать какие устройства есть вообще, прости.
<[Raiden]> artus: мне кажется ты много думаешь, но толку кроме флуда от этого 0.
<artus> [Raiden], проспись )) ты какой то буйный :)
<[Raiden]> werxxx: dmesg , hwinfo или подключить после подключения /var/log/syslog
<artus> werxxx, fdisk -l и следуйщая по алфавиту sd(b,c,d)
<[Raiden]> artus: прекрати бессмысленный флуд, не мешай отвечать на вопрос
<werxxx> Я ввел df и там есть вроде бы моя флешка
<artus> [Raiden], ты с [Raiden] | [16:39:04] !fstab  ответить не можеш, уже 6ть часов прошло, как то слабо у тя получаетцо
<[Raiden]> werxxx: можно и так, если hdd один, то это будет sda , соотв флэшка sdb - как вариант.
<[Raiden]> но бывают ньансы, у меня например кардридер занимает несколько букв
<[Raiden]> artus: Я отходил ) И чел тоже.
<[Raiden]> иди лог читать, лучше молча
<artus>  [Raiden] | [16:39:25] нет, флэшки должны монтироваться автоматом. рекомендую обновить дистр.  дададаа, мегасовет после которого и отойти можно :D
<artus> [Raiden], уважаемый, вы меня не затыкайте, ок? спасибо за внимание ))
<[Raiden]> дебил
<artus> @kick [Raiden] проветрись
<[Raiden]> дебил
<artus> @op
<artus> @mode +q [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> :)
<artus> werxxx, так какие у тя там разделы то?
<tagezi> балавники )
<artus> tagezi, это ты виноват, неправельную рекламу даеш :)
<[Raiden]> дебил )
<SergeyIT> щас опять сплитить будет (
<[Raiden]> Какие разделы , если у него флешки не видно
<tagezi> угу.. с утра какието не адекваты прут )
<[Raiden]> Вполне нормальный вопрос, по топику.
<SergeyIT> на форуме сегодня видел такую тему про флешку, там и ответы были
<[Raiden]> Не вижу тут неадекватов кроме артуса
<tagezi> а он реально за это время смсками ужебы набил что у него выдаёт
<andrex> o_o  эт че такое)
<artus> @kick [Raiden]
<artus> рейден чето грибов переел, или перегрелся аленько
<artus> werxxx, какие разделы у тебя по df видятцо ?
<SergeyIT> а грибочки - это хорошо ))
<werxxx> Sda sdb
<SergeyIT> в субботу собрали, поели )
<artus> sdb что примаунчено?
<artus> и какой размер ? если что то флеша это sdc1
<tagezi> у меня sdb1 флешки
<werxxx> А нет, не видит ничего
<artus> ну и собсно mkdir /media/flash && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/flash && ls -la /media/flash
<artus> werxxx, sudo fdisk -l и какие разделы у тя там видит собсно
<tagezi> может у него просто флешка умерла?
<artus> там будет что то вроде Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<artus> Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
<artus> ну если ависк видит то норм, там и глянуть можно чего накатано в виде фс
<tagezi> raiden обиделся? )
<artus> ну устал человек, ну бывает, не обращай внимания
<werxxx> Лан пойду я
<artus> werxxx, стаять
<artus> вобщем троль по ходу
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/raiden/x-2347523
<tagezi> да реально троль )
<SergeyIT> всех опов на уши поднял ))
<SergeyIT> может он просто флешку забыл вставить
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0722/h_1374521474_6455916_217eb74ef4.png
<tagezi> чо за красота с буковами?
<artus> эт чего за ужс ?
<artus> tagezi, локаль шалит
<tagezi> LC_ALL=RU_ru cinelerra
<tagezi> вот так начинает по английски писать )
<tagezi> и что с ней сделать?
<artus> эт чего за кодировка такая? RU_ru то
<tagezi> незнаю.. писать начинает красиво )
<artus> аа ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зачем тебе русификация?
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0722/h_1374521623_6202257_407a689daf.png
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эм.. да не зачем..
<tagezi> там и нет руссификации, и в настройках нет
<tagezi> просто она либо коряко пишет, либо по английски )
<SergeyIT> LC_ALL=RU_ru cinelerra - а это?
<tagezi> а это что бы по английски заговорила ) а иначе красата несусветная )
<SergeyIT> а в системе какая локаль?
<tagezi> ам.. сейчас вспомню как её смотреть ))))
<artus> locale -a
<SergeyIT> и пишется вроде ru_RU
<artus> ru_RU.utf8
<tagezi> во у меня бардак )
<SergeyIT> это у кого как, у меня en_US
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901673/
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-22_22-45-46_shot.png
<artus> tagezi, чето как то у тя тогой
<tagezi> ну, 13.04 кубунта )
<tagezi> я ничего не ставил дополнительно )
<[Raiden]> в общем, может зайду как-нибудь ещё.
<artus> рсска ушла, пичаль
<tagezi> artus: я тут, с таким трудом привлекаю народ в наши круги, а ты вот так их берёшь и отпугиваешь )
<artus> а нефиг тут по 6 часов флешки подключать и сказки расказывать :D
<Michael72> Обновился до 13.10 - нет звука.
<artus> будут мне тут грибники всякие указывать на бредовость моих вопросов :)
<andrex> Michael72, молодец)
<SergeyIT> Michael72, жди 14.04
<Michael72> http://susepaste.org/63208451
<SergeyIT> artus, ничего ты в грибах не понимаешь )
<artus> Michael72, альсу там вроде как в ядре расколбасили , вчера только попадались схошие проблемы
<andrex> да я на 13.10 все работает)
<tagezi> Michael72: сусе?
<Michael72> Ubuntu
<artus> tagezi, ага, 13.10 :D
<SergeyIT> нас в сюсю отправили (
<tagezi> ну он на сусю пастит
<artus> ну давайте ему выговор и лишим ужина
<SergeyIT> и все наши секреты выдает
<artus> а я, а я вчера апнулся на тестинг и у меня ничего не поломалось :D
<tagezi> а если учесть что он постоянно то апгредиться то откат делает и у него все дестопы включая синамон..
<tagezi> artus: я вот тоже думаю поставить себе тестинг
<andrex> на тестинге у меня варнинг с модулем ядра 1н)
<tagezi> и больше не думать почему эта фигня вдруг перестала работать
<SergeyIT> tagezi, подожди до ноября
<artus> не, поломалось, сменился линк на калькулятор :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а чо ждать то? дебиан и сейчас нормальный уже
<artus> tagezi, онли кубунта, онли хардкор :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> artus: не, я думаю скачаю ночью дебиан, покручу его на виртуалке пару дней.. попривыкну...
<artus> заато у меня бубунта станком рулит
<artus> tagezi, зачем? там некчему привыкать,  просто пропатает привычка сейвитцо перед обновлениями )
<tagezi> тут инет хилый, качать образы как-то медленно получается
<artus> нетинстралл и сразу сетапить
<tagezi> да я с убунтой ужзабыл какие там пакеты бывают )е и
<artus> дык и ненадо помнить, оно все автоматом )
<tagezi> е и лишние )
<artus> и лишнего ваще ничего нет)
<SergeyIT> качай текущую версию, чтобы не обновлять
<tagezi> artus: а где ты видел нетинстал джеси?
<artus> тестинг нетинстал гугли
<tagezi> или это типа теперь cd? ))
<tagezi> debian-testing-amd64-netinst.iso    в cd висках затисался )
<artus> а фиг знает, 186 метров вроде весит , там 32 и 64 в одном флаконе
<UNIm95> А чем бизнескарт не нравиться?
<UNIm95> всего 40 метров
<tagezi> artus: не, этот 224M
<tagezi> UNIm95: я с маленькими образами уже отвык работать.. ленивый, старый стал
<tagezi> для мне и убунта много вопросов задаёт ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: привык только с нет инсталлами работать
<UNIm95> круче дебианского пока не видел
<tagezi> ну, по крутизне самый крутой был DOSовский )
<tagezi> одна каманда и система на диске )
<artus> tagezi, скорее по хардкорности :)
<artus> tagezi, ммм, я тоже так умею, с ливки dd вотэто воттуда :D
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> artus: кстати, а под линь нет эмуляторов AD и цисок?
<artus> а фиг знает
<tagezi> под винду точно есть.. но так лень...
<tagezi> )
<artus> вбокс
<tagezi> можно
<tagezi> походу убунтофоны от 600$ будут
<artus> данунафиг
<tagezi> пичаль
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100887841569748798697/posts/ChCiDJRFGV1
<artus> и это у них там, у нас +200 сразу
<artus> вобщем ниразу не адекватно
<tagezi> ваще.. лучше тогда яблоко купить и поставить на него
<UNIm95> там мобила по мощности как топ. а топы без привязки по 600 и стоят
<artus> UNIm95, а толку от того топа? расквасиш мониторку и где ты запчасти на него искать будеш?
<UNIm95> artus: про первый iphone vj;yj ,skj nfr ;t ujdjhbnm
<UNIm95> так же говорить*
<tagezi> да ну... телефон типа андройд2 по бешенно дорогой цене.. кому он нужен то
<artus> первый яфон был на 100500 милионов блондинок обоих полов расчитан, а не на полтора кривых калеки-гика
<UNIm95> галагси 4 покупают же
<UNIm95> и вспомните про н900
<tagezi> это всёна мажоров расчитано
<UNIm95> если б не переход на мс то их былоб больше
<SergeyIT> игрушки для малолеток это фсё
<Michael72> Другая проблема. stardict почему-то перестал показывать информацию из man'ов. Раньше показывал. http://susepaste.org/20252074
<tagezi> у меня бывшая спрашивала "А убунту на виндовс ставиться?"
<artus> UNIm95, у н900 конкурентов не особо то и было )) а те же вафли но с другим кремом причем непонятным - как то не факт по такой цене )
<artus> Michael72, а русиш маны скачать слабо? ))
<tagezi> artus: да не обращай на него внимания
<Michael72> tagezi, Ubuntu ставится на Windows.
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> он читать умеет
<artus> :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: бывшая верно спрашивала. ведь есть wubi
<tagezi> вуби уже нет )
<Michael72> artus, ты не понял. Stardict показывал man'ы как статью, если есть русский man, то значит его. просто удобнее чем в консоле...
<UNIm95> tagezi: как давно?
<tagezi> и, операционная система не ставиться на другую операционную систему )
<artus> Michael72, внезапно, в иксах ман нафиг не здался, его там удобнее на опеннете читать)
<artus> а если уж читать ман - то находясь в косольке, там и грепнуть можно по ключу
<artus> хотя некоторым маны нужны чисто чтоб в словаре пылились :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: не помню.. но вроде года 2 как
<tagezi> artus: когда вуби убили?
<artus> tagezi, оно было мертворожденым, его просто прикопали наконецто
<Michael72> tagezi, дело в диске. раздел ubuntu устанавливается на windows-диск. Ubuntu при этом помещается в установленные программы в менеджере программ...
<artus> этакий легкий налет наркомании :D
<tagezi> плохо умеет читать
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты не прав. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi  в12.10 еще был
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, до сих пор есть, прости.. видимо переглючило
<tagezi> я просто в винду не захожу, поэтому дерево файлов не вижу )
<tagezi> Michael72: раскажи мне про виндовс-диск
<tagezi> и линукс-диск
<artus> tagezi, это такой специальный диск для виндовс
<artus> :D
<tagezi> и, и заодно про мак-диск, а то я не в курсе
<UNIm95> tagezi: В винде монтируется все в Рабочий стол
<artus> ааа, прекратиитее, я не могу больше :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: когда винда это осознает выходит BSOD
<tagezi> прямо так, вся убунта... и ярлычек что бы запускать гном? )
<Michael72> ОС выбирается при загрузке, но сама она располагается в windows-разделе в одном очень большом файле. Удобно, если пользователь просто хочет поэскперементировать
<UNIm95> tagezi: не гном а Unity
<artus> Michael72, если пользователь хочет поекспериментировать - он берет виртуалку, если он берет вуби - он хочет гемороя
<tagezi> тоже эксперимент
<tagezi> знаешьли, у каждого свои странности )
<UNIm95> Это не эксперимент а гемморой
<Michael72> никакого гемороя. Непонравилось удалил как обычную Windows-программу...
<UNIm95> Michael72: не понравилось снес виртуалку.
<Michael72> Но оценить можно, если понимать, что скорость будет больше, если установить как положенно
<UNIm95> причем заново развернуть можно за 10 минут
<tagezi> угу, форматнул диск и поставил заного винду )
<artus> Michael72, вот давай ты мне не будеш расказывать про геморой, тут уже набигали с криками о том что фстаб не работает ваааще, ниче не ставитцо а впт-гет ваааще в шоке почемуто
<artus> там из оценить только обои скучные можно :) ну а дальше как повезет, может даже чето запуститцо
<Michael72> ясно
<artus> если не навернетцо сразу после старта, потому что первое что запросит - обновок натянуть
<artus> Michael72, просто уже щупали эту панацею , оказалась фикцией )
<UNIm95> Идея виртуалки как раз для первого просмотра и начальных тестов. Потом LiveCD. и аконец реальный инсталл
<artus> UNIm95, можно и виртуалку на винт сддшить потом просто
<UNIm95> наконец*
<UNIm95> artus: не всегда.
<UNIm95> если к примеру винт один?
<tagezi> и чо? винт один
<artus> всегда
<UNIm95> но потом надо ковырять еще груб2. влом
<artus> ненадо
<Michael72> LiveCD не плохо помогает, когда серьёзный сбой в системе. Я уже думал, что не справлюсь, думал прийдётся переустанавливать с нуля. Но выкарабкался... почти
<artus> UNIm95, открой для себя клонзилу :)
<UNIm95> artus: объясни
<artus> UNIm95, а она и мбр коректно перенесет, и с грубом проблем не будет )
<artus> я ей вообще с виртуалки esxi выносил образ линухи на винты визические
<tagezi> кстати клонзила реально лучше чем утилита на лайве
<artus> она просто там ддшит по умному с проверками, сжатием и остальными няшками
<UNIm95> artus: спасибо.
<UNIm95> artus: какие статьи посоветуешь про нее почитать?
<artus> UNIm95, самое интересное что и статьи читать ненадо) запусти в виртуалке, выбери русиш и глянь на то что она предлагает)
<artus> хотя в принипе и на инглише там понятно и без словаря можно обойтись
<artus> там гуя на нкурсес с вариантами че куда и как , понятно и доступно
<UNIm95> artus: да я не против Английского. даже наоборот привык уже что маны, книги и прочее на англ.
<UNIm95> единственное, некоторые литературные английские выражения не понимаю.
<tagezi> блин, у меня деб на вм вафлю не видит (
<UNIm95> tagezi: а зачем ему вафлю видеть?
<UNIm95> tagezi: нат сделай для него
<tagezi> по нату он тоже нифига не видит
<UNIm95> tagezi: что за система виртуализации?
<tagezi> вб
<UNIm95> tagezi: Твой пользователь в группе vboxusers? На хосте? кабель в виртуальный адаптер воткнут? не шучу там такая опция есть
<artus> какой нафиг нат, мост на сетевую делаете и не страдаете фигней с натом
<tagezi> блин, вот сегодня не мой день наверное, ваще просто не мой )
<artus> и виртуалка в одной сети с вами живет
<tagezi> ну, я с натом и не вожусь обычно..
<tagezi> но мост не организовывается )
<UNIm95> tagezi: так чего там с натом водится? по уолчанию все открыто
<UNIm95> умолчанию*
<tagezi> UNIm95: но работает обычно мост
<artus> tagezi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-22_23-59-27_shot.png так у тя?
<UNIm95> tagezi: нифига.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  1-е по дефолту нат. второе при таком скриншоте надо сменить eth0 на wlan0 сменить. но не факт что драйвер в поставке будет
<tagezi> wlan0
<UNIm95>  tagezi: смени на нат и не парься
<tagezi> не работает у меня нат )
<artus> UNIm95, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-23_00-01-51_shot.png я даже так могу :D
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0723/h_1374526938_1951557_e493a7b6d9.png
<artus> tagezi, апаеш eth ифейс и поднимаеш мост на него)
<UNIm95> artus:  просто тк интерфей обозвал? или что это значит.
<artus> UNIm95, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-23_00-03-11_shot.png
<UNIm95> tagezi: покажи скрин с настройками сетевухи
<UNIm95> развернутами
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  с развернутыми дополнительными.
<UNIm95>  artus:  tun0 знаю для чего а tap0 для чего?
<artus> впнка , одна по удп бегает, вторая по тсп
<UNIm95> artus:  спасибо.
<artus> вернее на одном сервере тун поднят, на другом тап, какой то из них просто для трубы поднимался
<artus> по причине наличия только какого то определенного модуля, я уже и не помню который из двоих то
<aleksei`> всем ночи
<artus> и тебе дня
<UNIm95> aleksei`: =)
<UNIm95> только зашaleksei`: ел
<UNIm95> *только зашел
<aleksei`> artus, у вас день?
<artus> [/home/artus]% date
<artus> Вт июл 23 00:07:36 EEST 2013
<artus> aleksei`, эт я просто из вредности :D
<aleksei`> я так и понял ))
<UNIm95> artus: ты Калининграде или Беларуси?
<artus> киев
<aleksei`> [home/aleksei]% date
<UNIm95> artus: а разве Украина часовой пояс не сменила?
<artus> UNIm95, вот я даже как то понятия не имею
<aleksei`> тьфу ((
<artus> aleksei`, ты в нибытие ?
<aleksei`> [/home/aleksei]% date
<artus> мвааахаха
<aleksei`> ))
<UNIm95> про небытие нужна ddate
<UNIm95> небытия*
<aleksei`> это апасна
<artus> sudo date ЖВ
<aleksei`> чёт меня техника сегодня не слушаецо вообще
<tagezi> ну это нетинстал ))
<tagezi> я уже и кабель воткнул, всёрвно одно, не видит он моста
<artus> tagezi, угу, а ты воткнул уже после того как он проинициализировал ифейсы сетеые?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  переключи в нат! >_<
<tagezi> не, я перегрузил вб
<artus> UNIm95, фтопку нат
<tagezi> UNIm95: да какая разница если он и моста не видит?
<artus> чето у тя вбокс тогда сломан по ходу )
<tagezi> я всю жизнь мостом на eth0 пользуюсь ещё ни разу не было трабл
<aleksei`> на виртуалке моста не видит?
<UNIm95> artus: в данном варианте самое удобное. tagezi:  покажи развернутую вкладку дополнительное.
<tagezi> artus: это всё кде )
<artus> UNIm95, нефиг соватцо на нат только потому что скукожило вбокс ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: может там сетевушку поменяй.
<aleksei`> у меня на вбоксе тож так было, даунгрейдил версию и заработало
<UNIm95> artus: а чем плох нат на виртуалке?
<artus> UNIm95, а через какие извените отхожие места потом в него ходить?
<tagezi> ну давай ваще с нудя создам машину )
<artus> UNIm95, можно вообще упоротцо и создать свое сетевое окружение, зароутить туда хостовую машину, только нафиг оно надо)
<UNIm95>  artus: меня подсадило на измену после настройки ната ssh user@<внутренний IP> и он зашел!
<aleksei`> лучше посоветуйте фильм посмотреть какой-нить нормульный
<UNIm95> aleksei`: Эквилибриум
<tagezi> aleksei`: девчата
<aleksei`> а ещё? )) этот вродь смотрел
<aleksei`> мм
<UNIm95> aleksei`: облачный атлас
<tagezi> только смотри в чб.. раскрашеный не то
<aleksei`> ну спс, пойду скачаю и смотреть ))
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0723/h_1374527924_2299446_80491f7f54.png
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  filmix.net в онлайне с неплохим качеством.
<tagezi> эт ваще нормально? )
<artus> не :D
<UNIm95> tagezi:  проверь md5
<artus> хотя ща стяну образ и затестю , кинь мне линк в приват на образ который качал
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/amd64/iso-cd/
<UNIm95> tagezi: твою дивизию
<UNIm95> cdimage/daily-builds/
<artus> а нафига тебе собно 64? ))
<tagezi> я помоему не ту разрядность выбрал )
<UNIm95> 1-е ты взял такую альфу...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<artus> ща заценим
<tagezi> не тест, а всмысле тестовый
<artus> tagezi, все намано, у меня он ваще завис :D
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> эм.. и чо делать?
<UNIm95> парни это ежедневные сборки
<UNIm95> это СИД!!!
<tagezi> я блин всегда путаюсь в этих дебианах )
<UNIm95> tagezi: тебе торрент ссылку или какую?
<tagezi> мне тестовую, можно и торент
<artus> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd/debian-testing-i386-netinst.iso
<tagezi> за ночь скачается как-раз
<UNIm95> http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/ -- здесь прямое скачивание
<UNIm95> 20 метров
<UNIm95> 280*
<tagezi> UNIm95: так это 7.1 - он стабл, нафига мне стабл?
<UNIm95> tagezi: а что не так?
<artus> tagezi, викли надо брать а не дейли
<artus> tagezi, вобщем я ща заценю , если арбайтен - то качай
<tagezi> artus: а
<UNIm95> http://www.debian.org/CD/mirroring/
<artus> непалимсо :D
<tagezi> UNIm95: да с дебианам лучше брать тестинг, он уже стабилен достаточно )
<tagezi> а релиз скучно, раз в месяц секурити обновлять
<artus> он всегда был стабилен))
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  нет. деба я ценю как раз за стабильность
<artus> внего только обновки безопасности чуть позже приезжают ))
<UNIm95> а стабилен только current и old-stable
<artus> даже нестабильный деб стабилен, нестабилен ток експериментал
<UNIm95> а куда бизнес карту убрали?
<tagezi> блин, пол первого уже (
<tagezi> 386 4 гига будет видить?
<artus> и 64 будет видить
<UNIm95>  tagezi: а почему нет?
<UNIm95> его же с smp собирают
<tagezi> эм.. а вчем тогда разница?
<artus> хм, и викля чето поломата :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: в плане? разница между i386 и amd64?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я ведь так понимаю, это адресность пространства.. 386 ограничено оперативная память.. 64 это ограничение снято
<UNIm95> tagezi:  i386 для одного процесса не выделит больше 2 гб
<artus> чет моему вбоксу не нравитцо 3.9 ядро , бывает
<artus> ладно, нафиг, чето поглядеть в интернетиках и спать
<UNIm95> tagezi: PAE позволяет на 32-бит платформу адресовать до 64 гб памяти. при этом у приложения по-прежнему не более 2-ух гб.
<tagezi> artus: не пашет?
<artus> tagezi, чето как то не стартует нифига , поломатые у них видать викли образы
<artus> хотя они у меня никогда собсно не заводились :D
<tagezi> лан.. завтра продолжу..
<tagezi> чотоя савсем плох сегодня... всёне так.. весь день потрачен впустую
<UNIm95> а тестинг можно и с нормального диска поставить
<UNIm95> Просто когда спросит какой дистр надо указываешь версию
<tagezi> лан, я спать
<tagezi> всем ночи
<artus> cyja
<artus> сноф
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-23
<tagezi> всем утра
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<artus> утра
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<[Raiden]> А блин, у меня канал в автоджойне )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> тогда и сюда флудану. Убунту эдж уже набрал 3.3 млн. из 32. Кажется всё получится.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Привет
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Scrimmer> о! спасибо что напомнил
<Scrimmer> хотел посмотреть
<[Raiden]> пару чел подкинуло по 10к
<Michael72> У меня проблема с USB-модемом. Система воспринимает его как CD-ROM. Как это лечить?
<artus> отрубить в нем сидиром
<Michael72> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 19d2:fff1 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<Scrimmer> artus: и тебе привет
<artus> Michael72, AT^U2DIAG=0 кричи в него
<artus> Scrimmer, дарофф
<SergeyIT> вытащить из модема сидюк же
<artus> или AT+ZCDRUN=8 если зте , вобщем в гуглю
<[Raiden]> Michael72: http://www.hub.ru/wiki/Usb_modeswitch
<Scrimmer> вчера приехал из велопохода, по ЮБК катались в 4ом, за 2 дня 237 км накатали
<Scrimmer> было круто
<[Raiden]> Michael72: возможно твой модем не попал в базу этой программы или типа того. Т.е. по задумке это должно происходить автоматически )
<Michael72> Всё нормально было
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ЮБК это где?
<Michael72> Потом вдруг бац, не понял из-за чего
<Scrimmer> Южный берег Крыма
<Scrimmer> Ялта, Алушта, Форос и т.п.
<[Raiden]> А.. молодцы.
<Scrimmer> ну, это там де проехались
<Scrimmer> еще был подъём на Ай-Петри, 5 с половиной часов поднимались в горку
<[Raiden]> Я вот тоже хочу покататься, только по своей полосе. А знакомые кто на колёсах часть заняты, часть разругалось в последней покатушке :)
<Scrimmer> нуу, мы тоже разругались
<Scrimmer> теперь будем не в 4ом кататься, а в 2ем
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Scrimmer> 1 тело грит, поехали по другому маршруту домой, у меня есть карта я знаю куда мы выедем, а я с другом поближе к морю хотел
<Scrimmer> в итоге поехали по его маршруту, а он психанул и уехал вперед, и в итоге мы едем по фиговому маршруту, не зная куда, да еще и без карты, а тело домой укатило само с инструментами и т.п.
<[Raiden]> У нас так же вышло. Нашлись любители менять планы
<Scrimmer> решили с другом ехать в 2ем, своим маршрутом, посетить всякие дворцы там и т.п.
<Scrimmer> в лесу спать было забавно, белок тьма, ночью палатки расставили, засыпаем, а по палаткам начали белки бегать, шуршать
<SergeyIT> оптимум для велогруппы - до 3 человек (не зря в групповых гонках финиш но третьему)
<Scrimmer> плохо в 4ом еще то, что у всех разная физ. подготовка, 1 постоянно с зади или шел, или ехал со скоростью 8-10 км, или тот, что уехал, ехал под двацатник-трицатник
<Scrimmer> я обычно ждал того, что с зади, а двое впереди, глупо получалось
<Scrimmer> зато хоть в Ялте побывал )
<Scrimmer> круто было очень - это когда с горы час спускались со скоростью 30-40 км
<[Raiden]> я думаю можно закругляться. Поофтопили )
<Michael72> Release: 13.10. Звук пропал для ядра: 3.10.0-4-generic (отсутствует звуковое устройство), однако в ядре 3.9.0-030900rc4-generic звук есть.
<Michael72> Что-нибудь можно придумать для ядра 3.10.0-4-generic?
<Michael72> Пробовал команду: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic - не помогло
<Litaskull> Ребят, у всех в 13.04 окно по клику в панели не сворачивается?
<SergeyIT> Michael72, перепиши ядро
<artus> на русский
<SergeyIT> Litaskull, а должно?
<Michael72> "пересобрать ядро" такое выражение встречал. А переписать - это тоже самое?
<Litaskull> У меня вроде работало, когда неделю назад устанавливал
<Litaskull> По крайней мере я сейчас установил свежую систему и сразу обратил внимание, что не работает
<SergeyIT> Michael72, это круче!
<Litaskull> SergeyIT, у тебя не сворачивается тоже?
<SergeyIT> 12.04, нет
<artus> SergeyIT, к доктору обращался? если не сворачивается то к доктору сразу надо
<SergeyIT> artus, к костоправу, чтоб вправил мозг?
<Litaskull> SergeyIT, я гуглил решение, как раз все обсуждали эту проблему в 12.04 и давали какой-то неофициальный патч, он сейчас не качается. В 13.04 ни одного такого обсуждения не нашёл, и вообще мне кажется, что у меня это работало в предыдущей установке :)
<artus> когда кажетцо то тогой ...
<andrex> Michael72, 10.0.2 юзай
<SergeyIT> Litaskull, а это нужно?
<Litaskull> SergeyIT, во всех системах есть такая фича, я себя некомфортно как-то без неё чувствую :)
<andrex> Michael72, или возми конфиг от него и пересобери свое
<SergeyIT> Litaskull, а я даже не задумывался об этом )
<Litaskull> SergeyIT, ну допустим мне нужно какое-то окно развернуть, глянуть на секунду, и свернуть обратно, вот во всех системах это делается парой кликов, не двигая курсора, а тут нужно развернуть, посмотреть, перевести курсор к кнопке сворачивания и свернуть
<artus> а это чтоб жисть малиной не казалась)
<SergeyIT> Litaskull, так алт+таб или другой рабочий стол... зачем мышь?
<Litaskull> SergeyIT, не знаю, привык я так. альт+таб не сворачивает)
<andrex> Michael72, до 3.10.5 обновись
<andrex> во)
<Michael72> а как? В репах нет
<Michael72> andrex, ты имел ввиду 3.10.0-5?
<Michael72> оцените мой сценарий: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901658/
<Michael72> Это на подобие DOS'овской CHOICE
<Michael72> например, вызываешь в другом сценарии в виде: choice "(Да-1, Нет-0) -?" 1 0
<Michael72> Только не могу понять почему "echo -en $'\a'" не издаёт звук?
<andrex> а разве должно?
<Michael72> По идее да
<Michael72> а какие альтернативы есть?
<Michael72> утилиты beep тоже нет
<Michael72> прошу прощения... есть такая. Просто не установил...
<DartSmjkfuE> привет всем
<DartSmjkfuE> как скрыть ip сайта за dns сервисом?
<DartSmjkfuE> или другим методом
<andrex> tor
<andrex> тока бредово это все
<andrex> либо соксы прокси итд
<andrex> но это все до обновления днс серваков
<andrex> такшто проще несколько ip завести
<aleksei`> всем ку
<SergeyIT> опять в листе какие то темные личности
<andrex> ?
<Kyshtynbai> На адроид-ру глухо как в танке, а на просто андройд инглиш-спикеры спорят о чём угодно, но только не об андроде. Можыт у нас тут андроидоводы есть?
<andrex> мы тут злые все
<Kyshtynbai> Злые это понятно. Это ничего.
<Kyshtynbai> Ладно, фиг с ним. Спать пойду.
<artus> сжеч ведьмууу
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, здесь сплошь андроиды - ничего человеческого не осталось
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-24
<UNIm95> Test
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Fail!
<andrex> !file
<ubuntuhelp> Организация каталогов в Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rapidsp> чета партиалы постоянно в варе сыпятся..
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> !ldap
<ubuntuhelp> LDAP - Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. Больше информации и инструкции по установке: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Michael72> Не сохраняется приоритет приложений. Всегда после попытки сохранить, так чтобы Kate был первым, всё остаётся в исходном состоянии - http://susepaste.org/72346760
<andrex> фз, райдена жди
<Michael72> Не работает спикер в Konsole (Xterm) по команде echo -e "\a". В виртуальном терминале (tty1) работает. Как настроить Konsole?
<andrex> lsmod |grep pcspkr
<andrex> если ничего нет то modprobe pcspkr
<SergeyIT> espeak "beep"
<andrex> а ему нада echo
<andrex> sudo echo -e "\a" > /dev/console)
<andrex> beep то круче)
<andrex> beep -f 659 -l 460 -n -f 784 -l 340 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 880 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 587 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 460 -n -f 988 -l 340 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 1047-l 230 -n -f 988 -l 230 -n -f 784 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 988 -l 230 -n -f 1318 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 587 -l 230 -n -f 587 -l 110 -n -f 494 -l 230 -n -f 740 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 460
<Michael72> andrex, есть: pcspkr                 12630  0. В виртуальном терминале (не программа Konsole) работает.
<andrex> sudo echo -e "\a" > /dev/console работает?
<Michael72> sudo echo -e "\a" > /dev/console ==> bash: /dev/console: Отказано в доступе
<andrex> хммм
<Michael72> Нашёл альтернативу. Настроил Системные уведомления, чтобы сигнал шёл через динамик. Но было бы интересно заставить спикер издавать звук ради спортивного интереса
<andrex> ls -l /dev
<andrex> тьфу
<andrex> ls -ld /dev
<Michael72> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4500 июля  24 13:29 /dev
<Michael72> crw-------  1 root    root      5,   1 июля  24 13:29 console
<andrex> а ls -l /dev/console
<SergeyIT> andrex, espeak "espeak kru-cher"
<Michael72> прикольно
<andrex> фифифиф
<Michael72> Но мне просто пиканье надо
<andrex> он по руски то не могет)))
<Michael72> Зато на иврите может
<Michael72> правда он просто названия букв произносит
<andrex> ну да, просто русский настолько трудный что, даж комп его выучить не может)
<Michael72> а вместо русского что папало произносит
<andrex> короче те в группу какуюто надо добадять пользвателя, либо chmod 755 на console либо на dev)) а то ижно с судо не пашет жуть какаято
<andrex> вл*
<SergeyIT> andrex, espeak -vru "espeak круче"
<SergeyIT> andrex, espeak -vru -s130 "espeak круче в 100 500 раз"
<artus> re
<andrex> *диска
<artus> ))
<artus> йа креведко
<andrex> все рауден обиделся походу
<andrex> й
<artus> водовозом устроился)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> пол ставки грибником пол ставки водовозом
<UNIm95> Фак
<artus> @kban UNIm95 спать
<andrex> о ещё один обиделсо)
<UNIm95> artus:  Сорри
<UNIm95>  artus:  за такое можно было плюс кинуть. просто вк выключает jabber
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*t-ipconnect.de
<artus> @kick UNIm95 правила курим, да
<artus> andrex, распечатаеш через часик блаженного :)
<andrex> если не забуду...
<artus> а ты коварен :D
<andrex> переборщил
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<brestows> всем хай
<andrex> да убунтовский реп дает стране уля) 17 kb/s
<andrex> brestows: hi
<UNIm95> andrex:  так используй не самый главный реп
<andrex> неповериш, я щас не главный и пользую
<Michael72> Интересно, а как версию KDE узнать?
<andrex> в control center посмотри
<andrex> еще в фм справка о кде либо kde --version вариантов куча
<andrex> *kde-config
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а от сильной нагрузки на хард (внешний) видео, проигрывающееся с этого хардо можнт заикаться на долю секунды с переодичностью где-то секунд в 30?
<andrex> ну обычно оно кешируется, у мня даж на запоротых двд шках не заикалося почти
<Kyshtynbai> Ну там с десяток торрынтов толстых идёт... в общем подзаикиваецца и именно на двд из директории с диска. Посмотрим как будет когда докачаеццо.
<UNIm95> Народ пора проводит ликбез по тору и i2p
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37511
<artus> тор уже давно прослушиваетцо, а в i2p делать нечего
<UNIm95> artus: может тогда подымем свою анонимную сетку с блек-джеком и куртизанками?
<SergeyIT> да пусть слушают, может поумнеют
<artus> UNIm95, нафига?
<UNIm95> artus: предлагаешь заполнить i2p?
<artus> нафиг надо, это упоротость , даже не параноя ))
<UNIm95> artus: Сейчас работаю с hadoop и twitter. Это писец какую информацию оттуда выбрать можно
<artus> свой жабир pgp - и никто никуда не стучит )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-25
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Hanno4ka> мммм, утречка
<artus> какие дамы
<Hanno4ka> вопрос один есть
<Hanno4ka> он конечно получается не кошерным по правилам канала… короче такой — кто-нибудь из вас извращался с написанием кода, который работает с usb-девайсами?
<SergeyIT> всего один? :(
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT для тебя лично ещё один: как твои делишки?
<SergeyIT> в отпуск скоро )
<Hanno4ka> шикарно)) куда поедешь?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT я вот не помню, это ты вроде на кутях кодил? с usb не извращался?
<SergeyIT> не к чему было, а что за задача?
<SergeyIT> http://www.osp.ru/pcworld/2010/02/13001015/
<Hanno4ka> о, спасибо, почитаю
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а основа здесь http://www.linux-usb.org/
<Hanno4ka> а задачка такая — нужно поисследовать, как через java получить доступ к usb-девайсам и что-то там прочитать (параметры какие или ещё что)
<Hanno4ka> ну и надо, чтобы оно и под виндой работало. а я просто в этой тематике ну вообще не вкуриваю)))
<SergeyIT> а я и в джаве не вкуриваю )
<artus> я ваааще не вкуриваю :D
<SergeyIT> кстати - до 50% проблем зачастую решается в курилке
 * JohnDoe_71Rus находил маленькую програмку что бы ресетить зависший в usb порту модем
<Hanno4ka> что в курилке, так это точно ))
<Hanno4ka> да мне главное разобраться, как дёргать libusb, а там в java вызывать сишный нативный код — не проблема
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, с кросспрограммулиной на джаве не очень ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2121508/how-to-access-usb-ports-in-java
<Hanno4ka> ну, я нашла сишную либу, которая даёт доступ к портам на всех платформах
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, так пиши на С - проще с железом общаться
<Hanno4ka> так я и хочу, написать либку на сях
<Hanno4ka> а потом её уже из явы дёргать
<SergeyIT> сильно не дергай - оторвешь )
<Hanno4ka> да не бойся — я буду нежно дёргать))
<SergeyIT> я бы для начала взял бы тексты lsusb и поигрался
<andrex> Hanno4ka, почитай ядро
<SergeyIT> andrex, добрый ты, однако
<Hanno4ka> а вы не боитесь, что с такими успехами я обрасту бородой и свитером? XD
<artus> Hanno4ka, я те бритву подарю :D
<andrex> свитер брить будеш)
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, ку. Кто сталкивался с проблемой - нарастить витую пару? Кабель от свича менять - такой геморой, а не дотяшивается. Кабель не мой, а прова, это им звонить, они неделю куковать будут, да ещё и бабло запросят... Короче, никто
<Kyshtynbai> витую не наращивал?
<artus> а проблема в чем?
<artus> монай на скрутки и не парься на твоих 15ти метрах долампочки скрутки
<artus> она ващет и на ста метрах до дампочки если чесно )
<Kyshtynbai> Да? Не знал, мерси
<Kyshtynbai> Зафигачим на скрутке :) .
<SergeyIT> а потом придешь с вопросом, почему система падает
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы
<artus> SergeyIT, ничетампадатьнебудет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно по цивильному купить 2 розетки и обжать концы
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нафигнадо :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ну вот я про розетки думал
<Kyshtynbai> Но думал есть способ изящнее).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда уж еще изящнее :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, скрутка и в плинтус - куда ж изящнее то
<Kyshtynbai> Ну да).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда уж пайка а не скрутка
<SergeyIT> artus, электроника - это наука о контактах
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, они же о паяльнике даже не знают (
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, пайта там долампады если че, ты  45е тоже пропаиваеш?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus в подъезде над дверью провайдер без зазрения совести скрутку сделал :(
<artus> ии ровным счетом эта скрутка ни на что не влияет )
<Kyshtynbai> Ваще-то я читал де-та) что витую низзя скручивать. Но, может, гонють.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как низя? она ж "витая" с завода идет
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ты линк на 100 метров тянеш без повторителей? нет, посему не парься
<Kyshtynbai> да у меня и ста нету. метров трицать.
<artus> у тя и 30 не наберетцо, не льсти себе :D
 * SergeyIT паяет с 9 лет, скручивать не умеет (
<artus> SergeyIT, и в туалет без газового паяла не ходиш? авось припаять чето прийдетцо
<Kyshtynbai> Неее, трицатка есть. Через претбаннике
<SergeyIT> artus, а что ты в туалете скручиваешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LOL шатанишки на пайке. снять - отпаять. одеть - припаять назад
<artus> SergeyIT, праааваадошки :D
<SergeyIT> artus, оптику тоже скручиваешь?
<artus> оптика на пикатини
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, проходной адаптер взять несудьба)
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, во такой http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i122605/proxodnoj-adapter-rj-45-kategoriya-5e-2-rozetki-rj-45.html
<artus> проще скрутить :D
<andrex> ну если у него какието проблемы с этим) то нет) либо колпачки взять соединительные)
<andrex> проблемы всмычле руки не оттуда
<andrex> ведро с водой и два конца провода туда)
<artus> andrex, это надо 4ре ведра , да к томуже ешо упаковку соли
<andrex> а скруткой, у мня один знакомый наращивал, гдето метра полтора провода ушло))) совсем некудышный дядко был)
<artus> ыыы
<artus> andrex, он там ромашку плел штоль?
<andrex> а фз, я прихожу там горка изоляции и кусков провода)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: как мне сделать такую штуку? — в настройках компилятора укажем на использование библиотеки libusb.so
<Hanno4ka> нашла)))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, -lusb
<Hanno4ka> ну я сделала так LIBS += /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb.so
<artus> читер
<Hanno4ka> это наверное неправильно?
<andrex> да не все норм
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, я про gcc )
<andrex> /lib*/*-linux-*/libusb
<Hanno4ka> я переделала, как SergeyIT велел)))
<artus> andrex, /*
<andrex> ага
<andrex> хм
<andrex> /*/*/*/*/*/libusb а вдруг там не линух)
<artus> c:\виндавс\четотам
<Hanno4ka> спасибо вам всем))) я даже смогла что-то там накатать, что-то там скомпилить и увидеть в консоли список усб-девайсов)))
<andrex> молодец, теперь иди борш готовь)
<Hanno4ka> вот только как-то странно одно — если компилю и запускаю в консоли — всё норм, если из-под qt creator — в консоли ничего не пишет, хотя компиляция и запуск без ошибок
<Hanno4ka> и на брейкпоинте в int main () не останавливается
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это проблема qtcreator'а - на форуме где то обсуждалось. Я codeblocks или codelite для консольных использую
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=210678.0
<stasdizzi> всем привет!!
<stasdizzi> у меня зависает "Обновление приложений", после обновления не закрывается окно
<stasdizzi> это у меня что то , или баг?
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi, может к врачу... или к плотнику
<stasdizzi> аа, уточняю, Ubuntu 13.04 Unity )))
<stasdizzi> баг уже недели 2 как появился, после перезагрузки всё ок, до следующих обновлений
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi, то есть кликаешь закрыть, а оно не закрывается?
<stasdizzi> да
<SergeyIT> а попробуй из терминала вызвать, может чего напишет
<stasdizzi> менеджер?
<SergeyIT> да
<stasdizzi> SergeyIT: ого http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910995/
<SergeyIT> не ясно (и что за привычка все русифицировать)
<andrex> хы ппц, чет в 13.10 отладочную инфу не шлет) как будто собиралось все без неё...
<[Raiden]> так и есть. Отладочная инфа ообычно отдельными пакетами.
<[Raiden]> Я подумал, и решил что буду заходить сюда. А артуса просто суну в игнор. Если уж совсем забанят, тогда не зайду.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> ну вот, пошли оружием размахивать (
<[Raiden]> Это не оружие, на мне +q )
<[Raiden]> Это способ вещания, лень снимать флаг.
<andrex> [Raiden], ну интересные они, я че все сам должен ставить чтоль) http://pastebin.com/hGavxJAu а тут немало
<[Raiden]> не хочешь - не ставь )
<andrex> а я вот ща думаю как это все седнуть и апту скормить)
<[Raiden]> Должен - не подходящее слово.  Если ты сам возлагаеш ьна себя такую обязанность...
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Можно руками в гуи поработать, копипаст ьв синаптик, выделай дбг пкет и следущий, а поотм инсталл
<[Raiden]> начни с либц )
<artus> andrex, начни с изучения как пользоватцо гуями синаптика :D
<andrex> тогда надо начинать с того что его поставить)
<artus> andrex, ну тогда ток переустановка поможет :D
<[Raiden]> у тебя есть имена и пути, ты можеш ьискать имена пакетов по dpkg -S name  - с путём пошустрей.
<[Raiden]> и тут кстати уже можно поскриптить. 1. выявить имена файлов, 2. стравить дпкг , 3. отгрепать dbg
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так
<artus> и придумать как скормить синаптику :D
<andrex> короче я скормил это все apt-file
<[Raiden]> а.. я им чего-то не пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> у него своя вроде отдельная база и надо её пересоздавать
<[Raiden]> а может вру
<andrex> угу своя
<[Raiden]> думать как скормить синаптику не надо, имелась в виду ручная работа с копипастом мышкой ) Артус как всегда жжот.
<[Raiden]> Хотя пусть подумает - я не против.
<artus> че, читер подсматривает? :D
<[Raiden]> А можете мне подсказать? Есть\появилась ли в наутилусе групповая переименовка?
<[Raiden]> Лень из-за такого пустяка виртуалку грузить
<andrex> rename gprename а вобще был какойто фм типа ТС я им пользовался, для фтп)
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну в общем ответ понял.
<andrex> для гнома есть nautilus-renamer
<aleksei`> всем ку
<artus> пацак :D
<andrex> епаное ирц, уже в консоле набираю /комманы
<artus> aleksei`, а где цак? а где присел ?
<artus> andrex, а теперь самозабаньсо
<artus> давай, смелее :D
<andrex> жалко мне себя
<andrex> @kban
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, and (1 more message)
<andrex> @kban andrex
<andrex> забанилсо
<artus> :D
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> @unban andrex
<andrex> все хватит
<artus> andrex, читер :D
<andrex> сам такой
 * andrex обиделсо и пошел плакать в темный угол
<[Raiden]> ренеймер это хорошо - буду советовать. Но вопрос всётаки был не как переименвоать ,а умеет ли наутилус. В любом случае овтет я получил.
<andrex> для наутилуса плагинка есть на гном лук
<andrex> то ка я её не тестил) фз как работает вобще
<[Raiden]> понятно. Если жизнь заставит - длпилишь сам.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<andrex> @mode -qo [Raiden] [Raiden]
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<[Raiden]> .
<andrex> ..
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Привет
<Scrimmer> а где tagezi пропадает?
<[Raiden]> Наверное лазиет где-нить по финляндии.
<andrex> надоел мне лдап пойду киношку погляжу....
<[Raiden]> andrex: а какую?
<andrex> под куполом
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> а все допер, забыл разрешить виндоклиентам входить ужс
<[Raiden]> решение пришло в расслабленный мозг ))
<Scrimmer> andrex: и как тееб под куполом ?
<andrex> а пока норм вроде
<andrex> чет опять ща сервера полетят)
<Scrimmer> http://cs7001.vk.me/c9307/v9307806/71e1/MvFSIPO2oDg.jpg
<Scrimmer> объясните, в чем прикол?
<andrex> контактик же)
<Scrimmer> э?
<andrex> тут смысл ненужен, просто идильизма кусок
<andrex> ни э а контактик
<andrex> чтоб оно взорвалось
<andrex> на до по ддосить их)
<mdma> как побороть эти артефакты http://screencloud.net/v/kgXQ
<mdma> файл норм, другой плеер его нормально показывает
<mdma> а вот влц такую кашу кажет
<andrex> наверно всеже файл не норм, выкинуть его)
<mdma> говорю же другой плеер замечательно его играет
<mdma> ладно, отключение аппаратного ускорения помогло
<[Raiden]> не знаю как. С мкв всё вообще загадочно, учитывая что это открытая штука.
<mdma> но изображение неполавное как будто кадры дергаются иногда пичаль, это на многих файлах в влц у меня так
<[Raiden]> просто имей 2-3 плейера и смотри там где смотрится. Или стирай нафиг и качай не в матроске.
<[Raiden]> а влц кстати какой версии?
<mdma> 2.0.6
<[Raiden]> советую попробовать smplayer\mplayer2
<[Raiden]> у меня 2.0.7
<mdma> ну то что под линь по сути два стоящих плеера это я уже давно понял )
<mdma> влц и мплеер и его вариации
<[Raiden]> на самом деле сча не в моде, но показывали отлично, плейеры использующие xine , может не всё, но многое и иногда больше других )
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере такой мой прошлый опыт.
<[Raiden]> эта либа кстати недавн ообновлялась
<[Raiden]> mdma: прикола ради попробуй посмотреть в gxine или если религия позволяет ставить негтк софт https://launchpad.net/~mtron/+archive/kaffeine-stable/
<mdma> а он что использует?
<mdma> в smplayer тоже дергается изображения, уже возникает желание загрузить окошки и посмотреть как там )
<mdma> может мне уже 24 кадров мало просто...
<mdma> и в gxine та же картина
<[Raiden]> нет, может и правда лагает
<[Raiden]> xine-libs он использует
<mdma> проц вроде не слабый должен тянуть несчастные 1280*768
<mdma> даже без видеоадаптера
<mdma> да он и не напрягается при воспроизведении
<[Raiden]> посмотри другое хд, если нормально, то дело в контейнере матроска
<[Raiden]> и что с этим делать я не в курсе. Можно написать на форум.
<mdma> ну вот у тебя кубунта 13.04 ?
<[Raiden]> да
<andrex> во ппц закон подлости, отладочные пакеты воткнул и ошибка ичезла, ща поди снесу опять вылезит)
 * SergeyIT ушел, тут опять ругаются
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-26
<VsioZashibis> privet
<VsioZashibis> .wz
<VsioZashibis> .w
<misha777> с праздником!
<andrex> каким ещё праздником?
<misha777> День системного админитсратора. А также парашютиста.
<Scrimmer> приятного аппетита
<Scrimmer> Ребятульки
<Scrimmer> а какой самый норм плеер для убунты? :)
<Scrimmer> аудиоплеер
<talkerbox> Зависит от потребностей. Мне хватает clementine. При желании текс песен удобно почитать (он их сам парсит), без проблем особых прослушивание подкастов и радио. А вообще я на него еще на винде пересел , по собственной программе плавного перехода на ли
<Scrimmer> клементин кушает много..
<andrex> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deadbeef'
<Scrimmer> ребятульки, у меня стоит 2 звуковушки - 1 встроенная, вторая отдельно
<Scrimmer> у меня clementine вопроизводит звук на наушниках в встроенной, как сделать что бы на колонки через внешнюю звуковушку звук шел?
<Scrimmer> там можно укзать в /dev/ свою звуковушку
<Scrimmer> только как это сделать?
<[Raiden]> Я тоже пользуюсь клементином, несмотря на то что он не лёгкий. Т.к. мне нравятся прейеры с базами , рейтингами, поиском.
<andrex> !deadbeef is <reply> DeaDBeeF — аудио плеер под системы GNU/Linux. Распространяется под General Public License version 2. см: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeaDBeeF
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<[Raiden]> и в нем многое ещё сохранилось от амарок 1.4.х , котоырй я очень любил )
<[Raiden]> DeaDBeeF отличный плейер если задача разобрать\сортануть даунлоад.
<[Raiden]> А часто и долго слушать прикольенй с базой )
<Scrimmer> а можно в бунте поменять звуковую карту по умолчанию?
<Scrimmer> что бы шла не встроенная, а внешняя?
<Scrimmer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914236/ а то у меня так
<[Raiden]> Попробуй использовать pavucontrol , если не поможет , тогда надо читать как вырать с помощью альзы - есть как минимум 2 варианта (опции загрузки модулей,  конфиг  asoundrc.
<[Raiden]> это если всё кроме кде. Я не запоминаю у ког очего ) В кде можно выбрать в системсеттингс
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а в биосе не отключается?
<[Raiden]> вопрос как отключить не звучал. Бывает люди хотят иметь обе.
<Scrimmer> нет, не отключается
<Scrimmer> старый биос и мамка старая
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: о, спасибо
<[Raiden]> нп )
<Scrimmer> как дела?
<[Raiden]> да потихоньку. Если не считать постоянных дождиков то ок ) Вообще я не люблю такой вопрос. Его обычно задают как начало разговора ничего не значащае.
<[Raiden]> Наверное это с амеорв содрано. У них там судя по кино тоже любят узнавать как дела не обращая внимания на ответ )
<Scrimmer> хех, у нас дождей нет, слава богу
<andrex> у мня на такой вопрос всегда ответ "нормально")
<SergeyIT> а как ваше "да потихоньку"?
<Scrimmer> у американцев всегда принято спрашивать, как дела
<[Raiden]> как и у всех ) Хотя иногда хочется спросить: А почему вы спрашиваете? :)
<[Raiden]> я про нормально
<andrex> да нормально все вчера под камаз попал)
<SergeyIT> бедный камаз (
<Scrimmer> у нас в это воскресенье День ВМФ
<Scrimmer> Путин и Янукович приедут в город
<andrex> да, медики тоже так сказали)
<Scrimmer> опять все движение будет перекрыто
<SergeyIT> и у нас тоже день
<andrex> Scrimmer, готов тухлые помидоры :D
<andrex> m
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ui27fwRvfUU
<Scrimmer> на 2 минуте 30 сек. круто
<andrex> а унас обычно движение не перекрывают, правда едуд с мегалками и создают заторы)
<andrex> т
<Scrimmer> я вот недавно ехал через трассу от Ялты, там ктото с мигалками на черных джипах пролетал
<Scrimmer> нас чуть не задели, обгоняли машины как резвые
<andrex> фсб
<Scrimmer> и дпсник спереди
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/187818/ - в жабере пролетело
<andrex> Scrimmer, это они за ним
<Scrimmer> за райденом что ле?
<andrex> за дпсником
<andrex> хотя и за ним тоже ща поедут, такие ссылки кидает без предупреждения)
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, может, я тупой, но я не могу понять как купить биткоинов по кредитке. У нас их никто не юзает? Мне тут понадобились на 36 йевро...
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хм, клементин кушает всего 60 метров памяти о_0
<[Raiden]> ну по разному. У меня сча где-то 75. Как раз музыку слушаю.
<[Raiden]> у меня несколько плейлистов и база на сотни гб
<[Raiden]> до 1 тб наверное не дотяну )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0726/h_1374835648_7632154_aaa00b5051.png
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/HiXdOjUk
<Scrimmer> а там прокрутка есть?
<[Raiden]> 50 случайнх треков кстати нравится мне очень. Ещё в амароке есть такая штука как динамический плейлист - тоже ок.
<[Raiden]> а где там?
<Scrimmer> в клементине
<Scrimmer> ну не стрелками
<Scrimmer> а мышкой
<[Raiden]> ну колесом да, а как в браузерах со средним кником - нет
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: у тебя нет мышки что бы проверить? или что-то не работает?
<[Raiden]> не понял суть вопроса.
<Scrimmer> оно по-началу не хотело ничего делать
<Scrimmer> даже стрелками, потом стрелки заработали
<Scrimmer> перезапустил пару раз и работает и скролл, и мышкой  можно выбирать, откуда воспроизводить
<[Raiden]> ну это есть. У меня он бывает вешается. Или плохо реагирует когда перечитывает базу.
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу. иногда складывается впечатление что код сравнимый по функционалу и количеству строк с закрытым, не редко имеет траблы в опенсорсе.
<[Raiden]> только тсс )
<[Raiden]> наверное поэтмоу так много очень простых программ типа дэдбиф или еог
<andrex> ах вот оно че оказываетсо, надо повырезать половину строк кода и глюки прекратятся
<Scrimmer> нет проги - нет глюков
<[Raiden]> Это не факт, просто личное наблюдение, может даже ошибочное. И ещё оно не касается того софта котоырй написа нкорпорациями
<[Raiden]> я имею в виду прикладной софт типичног опользователя , для личного компа.
<[Raiden]> andrex: но вообще, если ты поднял эту тему, последние 2 года такое происходит, по крайней мре в гном3.
<[Raiden]> опять же чиста мне так показалось )
<[Raiden]> не сочтите за рекламу ,но на лоре снова опрос про де.
<andrex> Lex_S, опа
<Scrimmer> скучненько тут
<andrex> хош занятие найду?
<Scrimmer> да у меня и так хватает
<Philipp2007> Поломай чего нить ))
<SergeyIT> или почини
<Scrimmer> надо покушать
<andrex> все с тобой ясно, я тебе ща придумываю занятие, если не соглашаешся не будеш покушать неделю)
<andrex> точнее уже придумал)
<Scrimmer> ой так интересно так интересно
<Scrimmer> но нет
<andrex> вот сталина на тебя нету)
<Scrimmer> подраться хочешь?
<andrex> хм, я это могу)
<Scrimmer> брже тыт акой наивный
<andrex> я ненаивный, это просто та бесстрашный)
<andrex> ы
<andrex> ладно рас не хош ненадо, сам справлюсь)
<andrex> з
<Michael72> Проблема с модемом: ZTE AC2726. По непонятным причинам после перезагрузки компьютера пропадают устройства типа ttyUSB0 ... ttyUSB4
<Michael72> Нашёл одно единственное решение проблемы: загружаюсь через Live CD. Ничего не делаю, выхожу. И после этого устройства снова появляются.
<Michael72> modemmanager вынужден был удалить. Работаю без него.
<Michael72> usb-modeswitch и usb-modeswitch-data установлены
<Michael72> после перетыка модем определяется как CD-ROM, но индикатор мигает зелёным.
<andrex> отключи сдром у можема
<andrex> помоему AT+ZCDRUN=8 надо ему сказать
<Michael72> Пишут, что ОСТОРОЖНО. Насторожен. Это безопасно?
<andrex> это тебе решать
<andrex> а так я чет не видел сдохших модемов после ат команд да и все всегда можно вернуть обратно
<[Raiden]> почитать мб надо, как в моде свитч указать свою модель , там куда-то файлик надо положить вроде и ид устройства
<[Raiden]> хотя поздно )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-27
<Scrimmer> http://vimeo.com/behindtheepic/eterna вот это монтаж
<akaWolf> день добрый )
<akaWolf> никто не в курсе, как бороться с "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE"?
<andrex> /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk ntfs defaults,user 0 0
<akaWolf> ну так и стоит )
<akaWolf> только через UUID
<andrex> ntfs-3g попробуй поставить вместо ntfs
<akaWolf> аналогично )
<andrex> опцию user убери если есть)
<akaWolf> есть, без нее вообще не имею права монтировать
<andrex> а так?
<andrex> ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,uid=1000 0       0
<akaWolf> andrex: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk
<andrex> права на паку какие? куда маунтиш?
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, не мешай спать)
<akaWolf> какая-то странная проблема: не могу подключиться на определенные порты к компьютеру локальной сети только из Ubuntu, из Windows всё хорошо
<akaWolf> ппц, уже голову сломал, почему так
<akaWolf> причем на какой-то порт нормально подключается, а на какой-то -- нет
<teddyp1cker> действительно странная
<teddyp1cker> логгер какой-нибудь да grep - и вперед
<teddyp1cker> или это к твоему компьютеру под убунтой нельзя подключится?
<UNIm95> akaWolf:  а что с файрволлом на убунте
<UNIm95> ?
<akaWolf> а что с ним?
<UNIm95>  akaWolf:  может порты закрыты?
<akaWolf> исходящие?
<UNIm95> да
<akaWolf> как посмотреть?
<teddyp1cker> ufw status
<teddyp1cker> вроде
<akaWolf> пишет, что неактивен
<[Raiden]> sudo iptables  -L как вариант. Если чисто , то хз в чем причина. Личн оя в сетях не варю и рекомендую писать на форум )
<akaWolf> пусто всё
<akaWolf> :)
<teddyp1cker> раз неактивен значит проблема не в нем
<akaWolf> да ппц, сегодня полдня уже убил на это
<[Raiden]> проскань комп с убунты нмапом
<[Raiden]> или проверь фаервол там
<Corsa1r> периодически захожу на #ubuntu-ru, сколько времени уже прошло, а завсегдатаи данного канала так и не в сосотянии выучить название своего любимого дистрибутива
<Corsa1r> нет никаких 'убунт', 'убунтов', 'убунты', 'убунта' и т.д. есть убунту! когда же до вас дойдет это?
<Corsa1r> читать противно!
<UNIm95> Corsa1r: когда до тебя дойдет что в русском языке есть окончания?
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: если читать противно и ты сюда  переодически заходишь, то ты наверное мазохист
<[Raiden]> любой нормальный русский склоняет и виндовс и линукс и другие часто  используемые английские слова.
<[Raiden]> или заграничные скорее. Линукс сложно сказать чьё. Но это мне не мешает говорить Линуксы - когда я хочу.
<[Raiden]> или убунты )
<[Raiden]> федока и убунточка тоже ок )
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: ферштейн, друг мой?
<[Raiden]> рка*
<[Raiden]> Если будет сильно надоедать - крикните )
<Corsa1r> да кому вы нужны теперь?)
<Corsa1r> над вами серьезную работу провели, тяжко к разуму обращаться будет.
<UNIm95> Corsa1r: одно из 2-ух. или ты пьян, или жара на тебя плохо влияет
<andrex> че за шум?
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: тебе нужны. Но придётяс пожить без нас )
<[Raiden]> @kban Corsa1r
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  Лучше ему войс было дать
<[Raiden]> а потом забанить? )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: подождать. может одумается.
<[Raiden]> Я не готов это обсуждать. Есть другие опы. Обращайся.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: А у вас жарко? В мск дубняк.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: +27
<UNIm95> отдай дубняк
<[Raiden]> Да забирай если сможешь. А чел выше пришел критиковать даже не дистр, а посетителей и это нам никчему )
<UNIm95> Тогда надо было указать причину бана: "Нет знаний правил взаимодействия русского языка с иностранными заимствованиями"
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну вообще он прав. Некотоыре слова типа названий не меняются. Просто кладут все и я считаю это нормальным )
<[Raiden]> а может и не прав - уменя 3 было.
<[Raiden]> Лучше вернуться к топику. Фороникс снова потестил убунты http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1310_3264&num=1
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: это под миром или ксоргом?
<[Raiden]> не в курсе. Только граффики посмотрел.
<UNIm95> Вроде там ничего нет.
<UNIm95> Народ как цветовую схему вима подружить с терминалом? в gvime все ок. в терминале фигня.
<[Raiden]> офтоп коенчно, но тихо же http://investcafe.ru/news/33904
<teddyp1cker> вообще забавно
<teddyp1cker> учитывая истории про немецких пенсионерок которые на местную полицию подрабатывают сообщая о мелких нарушениях
<teddyp1cker> типа припарковался не там мусор не в тот ящик выкинул)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: это не одно и тоже имхо
<teddyp1cker> типа если за тобой следит АНБ США  - не ок а сосед - ок ?
<teddyp1cker> впринципе есть в этом что-то
<[Raiden]> сосед может проконтролировать если ты в подъезде насрал, т.е. поведение плохое.
<[Raiden]> А анб прослушивают личные разговоры
<teddyp1cker> да мне кажется не всех и не все прослеживается
<teddyp1cker> уж слишком много данных - как его обработать-то ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/technews/20130727_194313.html
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  как-то тормознуто
<[Raiden]> ну это надо ожидать в принципе. телефоны  максимум сравнимы с нетбуками я думаю, а там юнити будет подлагивать.
<[Raiden]> Я правда не сравнивал , но уж явно не будет скорости ноута или десктопа.
<[Raiden]> в эдж может будет ок, т.к. опещают лучший проц на  время выпуска и рам прилично
<[Raiden]> подковыряют ещё за год +-
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-28
<UNIm95> Вопрос: какая CAD система есть под линуксом с просмотром моделей в 3Д?
<artus> Не найдено результатов по запросу : какая CAD система есть под линуксом с просмотром моделей в 3Д?
<UNIm95> artus: я помнил про BricsCAD но он стал платным
<UNIm95> работает только 30 дневный триал
<aleksei`> всем ку
<fr1lancer> Всем привет, помогите с настройкой видео карточки!
<fr1lancer> К монитору у меня идет VGA к видеокарточке DVI, и что-то, совсем не хочет настраиваться разрешение 1920х1080...
<fr1lancer> А хочется уже системой начинать пользоваться...
<fr1lancer> !xserver
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xserver'
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<fr1lancer> thnx
<[Raiden]> Люди грабят банки по принципу взаимности (с) фортунки
<egazeba> тест, простите
<markmx> братцы, выручайте
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/3uWSPPRi
<markmx> какой-то у меня неправильный майскульдамп
<artus> че выручать? пароль к юзеру печатай
<markmx> у юзера нет пароля,  user ''@'localhost -вот же лажа тут
<artus> какой то ты неправельный если думаеш что без -ppass он те чето выдаст ))
<markmx> эм...
<markmx> присмотрись внимательно
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/H8xy7RXV
<markmx> и без пароля все прекрасно работает... на серваке... на локальном какй то дикий затуп
<markmx> если бы требовался пароль то ошибка была бы Access denied for user 'dumper'@'localhost' with password
<markmx> yj nen rjq xj lheujt
<markmx> но тут кой чо другое
<markmx> он тупа не забирает юзера из командной строки
<artus> markmx, а рут бекапит? здаетцо мне что у рута прав хватит)
<artus> если не то ацкий глюк
<markmx> рут дается
<markmx> рут нормалег все бакапит, но рут неправильный юзер :)
<markmx> слишком крутой для бакапа трех минибаз
<artus> ну вот тебе и ответ, юзер твой нифига доступ к базам не имеет видать
<artus> хотя вроде как должен
<markmx> да трабл в том что он не вытаскивается из -udumper
<artus> скорми через пробел, заведи нового пользователя, мало ли чего там его плющит то
<artus> а нафига базу называть mysql ? это типа привет от ко?
<artus> markmx, да и нафига -udumper ? на пробелах экономиш? ))
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/v065BUZF
<andrex> все прицепилсо, а про мускл то да не прально
<markmx> он просто не выдергивает юзера из командной строки
<artus> markmx, ну по факту твоему дамперу аксес денайд к бд
<markmx> запустить дампера от рута и попробовать дампером дампить?
<artus> дампер это у тя пользователь?
<markmx> да
<artus> ты ему права на бд дал?
<markmx> скопировал привилегии с сервера, да он грант
<markmx> выдал все привилегии, тестим
<markmx> неа, так же все
<markmx> такое чувство что надо обязатльно указывать пользователя рут
<markmx> я муд*к :)
<markmx> всем пасиба
<artus> @kick markmx не ругайсо
<artus> markmx, че было?
<markmx> хотя, на впске указано хост %
<markmx> и работает, дома указано так же и не пашет, при этом если сделать копию пользователя и задать ему локалхост, то срабатывает
<artus> SELECT * FROM dumper   че пишет у тя ?
<artus> ну дет просто разрешения пользователю на конкретном хосте получаетцо
<markmx> нет такой базы у меня... есть юзер dumper на впске у него доступ с люого хоста
<markmx> в общем странно, на впске успешно дампиться этим юзером, с локалхоста, на локальном надоя явно иметь аналогичного юзера с указанным локалом... ладно, работает и хорошо
<artus> эммм, а вот нефиг дампить локальными пользователями, обчыно создают пользователя в мускле и им оперируют
<markmx> вот я и создал
<UNIm95> Вопрос есть.
<UNIm95> Для чего нужно ядро lowlatency?
<artus> меньше батарейко в ноуте жрать, по крайней мере так думают те кто его юзают :D
<UNIm95> И есть ли профит от такого ядра на десктопе?
<artus> никакого
<UNIm95>  artus: а для ноута?
<artus> тоже
<artus> 15 минут погоды не делают вообще
<UNIm95> есть маленький вопрос. Как выключить энергосбережение винчестера? в /lib/hdparm при работе от батареи установлено 255 то есть не выключать
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: там более рилтаймовый планировщик процессов. Что иногда важно при таких задачак как работа со звуком, например. Там и так хватает задержек из-за софтовых обработок и дров. неххватало ещё планировщик ждать.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Спасибо. А по поводу винчестера что можешь сказать?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, могут быть ньюансы связаные с моделью и производителем. лучше погуглить для начала на хардварных и виндовых форумах.
<[Raiden]> например 1 из моих вд паркует бошки через определенынй промежуток времени и выключается это только фирменной утилитой.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Описываю как было: чистая установка xubuntu. после чего сразу в /lib/hdparm отключение энерго сбережения винчестера.
<UNIm95> долго думал чего ноут на час меньше от батарейки пашет в сравнении с 10.10. Понял что нет laptop-mode-tools. установил. началась фигня с винчестером
<[Raiden]> ну, тогда смотри содержимое пакета и потом смотри в каком из этих файлов есть правила для hdd
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  там строка отвечающая за винчестеры выглядит так:HD="/dev/[hs]d[abcdefgh]" но я ее закомментировал
<UNIm95> и все равно все так же
<[Raiden]> должно быть что-то ещё, нужно поискать где встерчается переменная HD
<[Raiden]> кривая кстати маска, у меня есть /dev/sdi , хотя для ноутов хватит.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: для ноутов маска норм. больше 2-ух винтов и одного ссд в мини PCI не видел. нашел строку
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT="0" --и все ок
<[Raiden]> ок если ок ))
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: Утречко? в меня почти 10 вечера
<tagezi> всем привет
<UNIm95> Ку.
<andrex> 5 утра емае, какието вы из прошлого все)
<UNIm95> andrex:  ты откуда?
<andrex> из будущего)
<andrex> Иркутск
<UNIm95> andrex: Всего 6к километров =)
<tagezi> у меня пока 11 вечера )
<tagezi> без минуты )
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  проверь ntp
<UNIm95> еще 2 минуты
<tagezi> нтп?
<UNIm95> точнее сейчас 1
<tagezi> ну у меня на 7 секунд спешат значит )
<UNIm95> Network Time Protocol
<UNIm95> Демон за это отвечающий
<tagezi> в топку его, нужно что бы правильно, а не в зависимости как пинги лягут )
<tagezi> я инет только сейчас себе поднял, наконец.. неделю без инета жил
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  Так ntp вроде не зависит от пингов
<UNIm95>  tagezi: ну ты мазохист
<AlexGluck> Всем привет
<tagezi> чо значит не зависит? нет сети нет соединений )
<tagezi> AlexGluck: привет
<AlexGluck> Работает значит:)
<tagezi> кто?
<UNIm95> А ок. это верно
<AlexGluck> Пиджин пароль не мог правильно вписать я криворук
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: в 2009 настроил пиджин после никаких проблем =)
<AlexGluck> Новый комп, перелез с винды на 100% уже
<AlexGluck> у меня теперь никакой винды ни дома не на работе не на телефоне
 * tagezi в 2009 снёс пиджин 
<tagezi> И ни каких проблем )
<UNIm95> tagezi зрязрязрязрязря так....
<tagezi> зачем он мне?
<UNIm95> когда на роботе легла из-за смены протокола аська я этого даже не заметил
<AlexGluck> пойду опенврт ковырять, а то почему то на главную рабочую машину по кабелю нет сети
<tagezi> у меня нет аськи )
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: проверь кабуль
<AlexGluck> кабель в норме
<AlexGluck> я скопировал мак сетевой в роутер на ван интерфейс, инет есть по вафле и покабелю на все компы кроме одного
<UNIm95> openwrt умеет порты блокировать?
<tagezi> иногда если старый бывает у разьема разбалтываеться
<AlexGluck> вставил кабель от провайдера в комп инет по кабелю пашет
<AlexGluck> такое ощущение что из за того что на ван интерфейсе и на сетевой компа один мак мешает связи
<UNIm95> В россии провайдеры по-прежнему по одному маку на интернет канал?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: не, это врятли
<tagezi> у меня всё нормально с такимиже условиями
<tagezi> UNIm95: да и не только в россии, в финке например тоже самое
<AlexGluck> 2ком в москве по маку выдаёт айпи, и пускает в инет. можно и роутер поставить, но тупые домочадцы если инет пропадёт смогут только кабель переткнуть
<UNIm95> А схренали? почему провайдеры так делают?
<AlexGluck> Так проще
<UNIm95> А что проще?
<AlexGluck> Такое где то реализовано и юзают 1 готовую вещь вот и всё
<UNIm95> так все равно авторизация идет
<UNIm95> какая-либо
<AlexGluck> Ну в любом случае изменить нельзя пока это
<tagezi> да какая разница как реализовано, главное что работает
<AlexGluck> как же божественен линукс, любое моё желание выполняется минут за 30
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> ничего, подучишь команды, будет намного быстрее их виполнять )
<AlexGluck> я вообще-то 7 лет администрирую линукс
<tagezi> ну у тебя и желания тогда
<AlexGluck> я не про команды а про графические плюшки
<tagezi> наверное женщин и пиво просишь )
<AlexGluck> пиво не пью, женщина спит
<AlexGluck> хочу настроить чтобы страницы за глазами прокручивались как в сгс4
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107951305362043929906/posts/bqkD8u2djxq
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/brus-li-9.jpg - такие зеркала до сих пор продают китайцы )
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
<AlexGluck> Как сделать скайп с таким же дизайном как в винде?
<AlexGluck> А то у меня окно чата в левом верхнем углу и сдвиуть не могу.система лубунту 13.04.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-21
<bash_> !nick Bash
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Bash'
<Timon_Crazy> шо за фигня. мария дб, на убунту 12.04. с репозитория мариадб. сервисом (демоном) не запускается (джоб фалед), просто если запускать mysqld - работает, но переодически крэшиться. (стоял Mysql, обновил на марию дб) базы востановил с бэкапа.
<astrobeglec> Что в логах?
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Fail!
<kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> Вот-с.
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Fail!
<kyshtynbai> Ишь ты.
<SergeyIT> утра
<baronos> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> Ништяк, убунту тач с вичатом. :)
<SergeyIT> извращенец )
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> Немогу вспомнить как в вичате плагины прикрутить :)
<baronos> Надо нотифи воткнуть :)
<andrex|off> /help script
<andrex> baronos: баранось!!!!!!!!!
<kyshtynbai> baronos, просто в скрипты копироваешь и всё!
<kyshtynbai> а на каком девайсе тач?
<Windows_user> Может кто-нибудь подсказать: Есть виртуалка с Ubuntu, в ней очень маленькое разрешение - есть возможность изменить?
<Windows_user> В параметрах системы только 1 доступное разрешение
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-22
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коллеги, есть сервер на 10.04. предлагае новый релиз precise а можно безболезнено на 14.04 перепрыгнуть. обновлением, не установкой
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще, как то лазия по файловой системе, находил файл со списком всех релизов. сейчас не могу найти
<SlayerGoury> Ребятки, а расскажите мне, почему у меня пидгина распидорасило на 1920 пикселей в ширину и не даёт сделать меньше?
<SlayerGoury> Но при этом даёт сделать его ещё шире
<braveleg> Добрый день. У меня проблема с ноутбуком Lenovo G510.
<braveleg> Присутствуют две граф. карты, встроенная от интела и вторая AMD R7 M265. Установил на ноут убунту 14.04, пытался поставить драйвера от амд, но система выдавала ошибку System is running in low-graphic mode
<braveleg> Помогла только полная деинсталляции fgrlx.
<braveleg> Листинг lspsi -v показывает, что система вторую карту даже не видит, только интеловскую.
<braveleg> Кто-нибудь встречался с таким?
<artemz> http://newsru.com/russia/22jul2014/pochta.html лол
<[Raiden]> artemz: ну хоть доехала
<artemz> [Raiden]: там написано что в весе потеряла пока ехала и получатель её не принял
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<no_NICK> опять скучно?
<Sergey_IT> не, снова
<Sergey_IT> может кто знает, почему меню logout может не работать?
<[Raiden]> ты используеш ькакой-либо дм или нет?
<[Raiden]> может попробовать заменить...
<piyavking> когда я плюнул на всё, и стал логиниться в консоли, я забыл про траблы с графлогином.
<piyavking> в принципе.
<[Raiden]> жена не уйдет к другому, если у вас нет жены (с)
<no_NICK> и иксы там стартуешь?
<piyavking> ну да. строчку с хинитом в скрипт, и просто набираю openbox.sh
<[Raiden]> Крайне редко у меня личн овозникают проблемы с графическим логином
<Sergey_IT> юнити
<piyavking> [Raiden]: Но они возникают)))
<Sergey_IT> с логином проблем нет, с логаутом
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: нажми логаут и посмотри ~/.xsession-errors , может там есть чего.
<piyavking> можно попробовать логин-менеджер сменить
<no_NICK> как же я завидую у кого нормальный инет..
<piyavking> с юнити-гритера на что-нибудь менее ужасное
<Sergey_IT> так везде работает, кроме 1 компа, хотя на нем это редко нужно - сервер
<piyavking> а, ну это он правильно возмущается
<no_NICK> а что с ним конкретно не так?
<piyavking> зачем на сервере графика?
<piyavking> вот он и возражает)
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет - он слабо загружен
<piyavking> да это я съюморил. проехали.
<piyavking> ну попробуй gdm какой-нибудь поставить
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Все работает
<no_NICK> менял ДМ на другой?
<piyavking> или лучше даже Slim
<Sergey_IT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<piyavking> ДМ имхо ни при чём, в логин-менеджере дело.
<Sergey_IT> это ясно, ладно - логи гляну
<piyavking> Sergey_IT: хозяин - барин.
<Sergey_IT> а то!
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: вроде вчера у парня такая же фигня была
<Sergey_IT> да слышал, а сегодня сам поймал )
<UNIm95> единственное что он нашел  был открытый баг на ланчпаде
<piyavking> А всё-таки разводить вокруг логина графику как-то не комильфо.
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет?
<Sergey_IT> и как надо?
<UNIm95> piyavking:  если у тебя десктоп то удобнее всего графический интерфейс
<UNIm95> сервак-- консоль
<piyavking> консоль-логин-пароль
<piyavking> после логина - скрипт запуска графики (положить в ~/bin, чтоб полный путь не вбивать.)
<piyavking> неубиваемая конструкция
<piyavking> в ней нечему глючить.
<piyavking> я чистосердечно считаю, что надо так.
<[Raiden]> ты велосипедист. Обычн онужную сессию, по нормальному, вписсывают в .xinitrc
<[Raiden]> и набирают startx , готовый давно уже скрипт
<piyavking> я ж про то ж самое
<piyavking> просто для каждого ДМ может быть свой инит-скрипт.
<piyavking> openbox.sh, или awesome.sh
<[Raiden]> этот не читается никаким дм, только startx
<no_NICK> или в rc.local скрипт прописать?
<piyavking> а может вообще графику включать не захочется
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: нет, до логина точно нельзя, сначала нужн опрогрузить шелл от юзера с переменными окружения.
<Sergey_IT> я не красноглазик - выжил из этого возраста
<Sergey_IT> если надо бы было - сервер бы просто поставил и не мучался
<piyavking> не знаю, у меня просто в скрипт вбита строка 'xinit /usr/bin/openbox-session -- :0 > /dev/null 2>&1 &', и норм.
<no_NICK> [Raiden]: угу, ясно
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: смысла заменять чем-то дм нет. Но варианты автозапуска всётаки есть, достаточно погуглить )
<[Raiden]> не заменять, а убирать т.е.
<[Raiden]> заменять мб смысл есть, я люблю KDM ))
<no_NICK> я в том смысле, что после замены ДМ у меня вообще меня перестала работать
<no_NICK> мате на xfce, кажется менял
<Karmahacker> Привет всем!  подскажите как установить  update-manager-core на 12.10  ?
<no_NICK> kdm без kde?))
<[Raiden]> у меня с кде )
<[Raiden]> Хотя можно использвать только ег ои кдешный системсеттингс для настройки и выбора тем.
<no_NICK> ага, мне тож понравилась, зараза)
<Sergey_IT> Karmahacker, 12.10 уже не поддерживается
<Karmahacker> другими словамми хочу 12.10 обновить до 14.04
<Sergey_IT> поставь по-новой и не мучайся, хомяк только сохрани
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT в том и дело (
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT  у меня 38 серверов ((
<no_NICK> Karmahacker: зависимости отключи в пакете?
<Sergey_IT> поставь на один а на остальные клонируй
<piyavking> Karmahacker: на убунте. ру на форуме ж есть две популярнейшие темы на предмет обновлений 12>13>14. Не ленись.
<Sergey_IT> интересно, зачем на сервера не лтс ставил ?
<[Raiden]> Я лично не понял вопроса. Если такой пакет есть в репах, то так же как и все, а если нету, то он не нужен ) Иди читай как обновлять 12.10
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT  они все настроенные только обновление ((
<Sergey_IT> все равно поломаться могут
<Karmahacker> [Raiden]   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<Sergey_IT> попробуй на одном в sources.list имя поменять
<[Raiden]> Karmahacker: и в чем проблема?
<Karmahacker> [Raiden] проблема, я не знаю как sudo apt-get install update-manager-core   на просроченом 12.10
<[Raiden]> если речь о серверах, то там update-manager врятли есть, как по линку, что ты кинул.
<[Raiden]> там должна быть консольная утилита do-relesease-upgrade
<Karmahacker> нету
<Sergey_IT> так репы переехали в архивы
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT  sources.list  что там изменить ?
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда наверное да, если они реально переехали, то надо адреса сменить. Либо апгрейдиться по дебиановскому вею, прописывать репы от 14.04 и использовать apt-get update и dist-upgrade
<Sergey_IT> Karmahacker, имя дистра, типа соси на трасти во всех строках
<[Raiden]> это если второй вариант
<[Raiden]> а урл архивных репов лень искать
<Sergey_IT> типа так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231378.0
<Sergey_IT> но может все поломать
<no_NICK> в этом плане ubuntu - мучение
<[Raiden]> мучение тут возникло из-за количества серверов и того что там не лтс
<[Raiden]> короче не из-за убунты, а из-за рук
<Karmahacker> Вот с #ubuntu   посоветовали  http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<Karmahacker> сработало установил sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Karmahacker> Буду обновлять дальше
<Karmahacker> Спасибо всем за подсказки
<[Raiden]> old-releases.ubuntu.com )
<[Raiden]> надо будет запомнить.
<Karmahacker> ;)
<[Raiden]> Надеюсь ты понимаешь что оно обновит на следущий релиз, т.к. 13.04
<[Raiden]> т.е.
<Karmahacker> да конечно
<[Raiden]> попробуй как выше с аптом, на 1 из серверов )
<Sergey_IT> и так 38 серверов?
<Karmahacker> так и сделаю сейчас на одном ))
<Sergey_IT> 12.10 - 13.04 - 13.10 - 14.04 - жуть
<Karmahacker> а запустить все в остальных контейнерах думаю не составит труда
<Sergey_IT> где-нибудь да сломается
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT 12.10- 13.10  - 14.04
<Karmahacker>  отпишусь )))
<Karmahacker> пошел ломать
<Sergey_IT> а 13.04 нельзя пропускать по идеологии
<Karmahacker> Upgrade from 13.04 or 12.10 to 13.10
<Karmahacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<Karmahacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<Karmahacker> Upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<Karmahacker> посмотирим что выйдет)
<piyavking> "(12:42:45 AM) Sergey_IT: 12.10 - 13.04 - 13.10 - 14.04 - жуть" - да чего жуткого, за полчаса уверенно всё делается.
<Sergey_IT> велика вероятность неудачи
<[Raiden]> Можно послушать пока обновляется http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3P6aWFcizA
<[Raiden]> )
<piyavking> может заспотыкаться на каком-то ядре
<Karmahacker> [Raiden]   ))
<piyavking> там тогда надо будет загрузиться с предыдущего ядра, и добить обновление с него.
<piyavking> и потом с новым ядром всё норм будет
<Karmahacker> Кореянки норм )
<piyavking> а других траблов лично я не помню
<piyavking> хоть и проходил эту цепочку три-четыре раза
<Karmahacker> Господа подскажите )
<Karmahacker> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a79582209eb2781df3a2
<Sergey_IT> это тебе решать - что ты там менял
<Karmahacker> ну это по ходу обновления вышло
<Karmahacker> выбрал Y
<Sergey_IT> а может ты что-то менял и теперь потерял
<Sergey_IT> надо было разницу посмотреть
<Karmahacker> там не менял вроде )
<Sergey_IT> так посмотреть никогда не вредно )
<piyavking> с огромной вероятностью, если ты туда не лазил, то ты ничего не потерял, нажав Y
<Karmahacker> piyavking тоже так считаю)  посмотрим что дальше будет
<Karmahacker> root@Master:/# lsb_release -a
<Karmahacker> No LSB modules are available.
<Karmahacker> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Karmahacker> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Karmahacker> Release:	14.04
<Karmahacker> Codename:	trusty
<Karmahacker> Спасибо всем еше раз!
<[Raiden]> да незачто, точный овтет дали не мы )
<Karmahacker> Вы подтвердили, и задали настроение )
<Sergey_IT> то есть пнули )
<Sergey_IT> кстати - с 14.04.1 всех!
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Karmahacker> Sergey_IT именно )    #ubuntu  только ссылки без теории - скучно )))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-23
<myordo> Всем Здрасьте! Прошу помощи в поднятии опен впна есть не большие траблы
<artemz> myordo: что не так?
<myordo> можно в личку?
<artemz> да
<SergeyIT> коллективный отпуск тут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще 3 дня
<artemz> у меня смена
<artemz> ещё 5 дней до выходных...эх
<NoOova> Всем привет
<sharikoff> anderx: q
<anderx> sharikoff: q
<sharikoff> дароф
 * anderx думаеть где ифракрасную печь добыть
<artemz> anderx: в китае
<korchevniy> Всем доброго времени суток
<korchevniy> Кто поможет с установкой убунту 14.05?
<korchevniy> 14.04
<korchevniy> hi all
<korchevniy> Кто сможет помочь с проблемой http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=247376.0 ???
<sharikoff> anderx: как там успехи с нашими скорбными делами?
<Anton1d> korchevniy, так а 12.04 так уж сильно не устраивает ? Я на ней ужо давно, вроде пока есть там все что надо
<astrobeglec> Наверное причина в ресурсах и совместимости?
<astrobeglec> Улыбнуло  http://ithappens.ru/story/12435
<ww151> кот регистрацыии пожалуста
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-24
<sharikoff> q
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро. живые есть?
<snql> дыа
 * snql хлебнул чифирчика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуд. задал крону задание * 4 * * * команда. он походу ее весь час выполнял, до 5 утра. чего я упустил что бы разово выполнить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо было в начале минуты часа указать?
<snql> ну вроде все ровно указал, 4 утра каждого дня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так он мне циклом с 4 до 5 утра и выполнял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне разово надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: а я указал, каждую минуту 4 часа каджый день каждого месяца
<snql> эм нет, выполнится 1 раз в 4:00
<snql> ой
<snql> вот так "0 4 * * *"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. ошибку осознал
<artemz> http://i.imgur.com/OJmN4Db.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: свежеиспеченные Хаусы?
<SergeyIT> утра
<dexit> hi
<dexit> Случилось беда, бил пожар, пропало електричество, SQUID 3.1.19, после перезагрузке сервера перестал работат. Дают мне MISS/503 еррор
<SergeyIT> UPS спасает, попробуй переставить пакет
<artemz> http://habrahabr.ru/post/230923/
<baltazor> Всем привет, не давно обновился (или давно) до unity 7.2.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1 (ubuntu 14.04 amd64) и перестали работать не которые иконки в трее (skype, pidgin не отображаются, за то deluge, kvirc есть), в настройка pidgin стоит Tray icon: always
<baltazor> может кто то подсказать это исправить как то можно? при попытке gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" пишет No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel'
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Tony_Cannabis> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Tony_Cannabis> Что будет если в Ubuntu 14.04 подтянуть репозитории из Kali Linux?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-25
<usr_> Всем привет. Марк, где апгрейд на 14.4, падла?
<Timon_Crazy> Всех причастных с светлым днём "День системного администратора!" последняя пятница июля однако. (GTM +7)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.calend.ru/img/content_images/i0/159.gif
<sharikoff_> andrex: ты тут?
<sharikoff_> кто нть волокет по англицки?
<[Raiden]> ноу
<sharikoff_> надо перевечти кое что
<sharikoff_> перевести*
<astrobeglec> Так что перевести?
<sharikoff_> резюме
<sharikoff_> =)
<sharikoff_> смогешь?
<sharikoff_> за мной не заржавеет
<artemz> sharikoff_: могу перевести, норм английский
<artemz> upper intermediate
<sharikoff_> artemz: плз сделай милость
<sharikoff_> я те в приват кину ссылку
<sharikoff_> а ты мне файликом если можно ок?
<artemz> давай
<sharikoff_> там мыло указано
<sharikoff_> ок
<andrex> sharikoff_: ты шо в московию обратно собралсо?)
<sharikoff_> угу
<sharikoff_> ты ж молчишь
<sharikoff_> artemz: в привате
<andrex> дак там пока несовсем все ясно, чел приехать должен узнать точно, потому что какбы была вакансия, но мне он ничего не накатал, а вобще я ему сказал чтобы он писал если че тебе сразу
<andrex> както так
<andrex> ну если не успеет до твоего отлета, отезда, то не судьба
<sharikoff_> ждемс
<astrobeglec1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec1, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff_> artemz: пинг
<[Raiden]> http://tjournal.ru/paper/russian-duchovny
<andrex> во x files глянуть штоль а то совсм тоскень хоть добить ся насовсем)
<RomanGalchinskii> Доброй ночи господа!
<RomanGalchinskii> подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность каждому рабочему столу сделать свою панель запуска и обои? Заранее спасибо.
<[Raiden]> в юнити нет
<RomanGalchinskii> ну я так понимаю что я ищу функционал подобный комнатам в КДЕ
<RomanGalchinskii> жаль что нет реализации в юнити
<RomanGalchinskii> спасибо
<[Raiden]> в КДЕ можно не только комнатами. ТАм ест ьещё опция "Свои плазмойды для каждого стола" - она дает возможность сменить валлпапер на каждом столе, ен комнате
<[Raiden]> и иметь разные плазмойды любые кроме панели - она общая.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0725/h_1406321879_9714139_5abcfb2508.png
<[Raiden]> вот так и живём (с)
<[Raiden]> панели в теории можно сделать, если найти стороннюю и заставить отображаться только на определенном столе. Подобный функционал в компизе был, правила для окон.
<[Raiden]> но это было давн ои теоретически )
<[Raiden]> RomanGalchinskii: можешь попробовать спросить ан форуме. Вдруг кто-то знает больше.
<Sergey_IT> это вряд ли
<[Raiden]> всё что надо, собрать список функционала и реализовать, вот так, просто.  Или закинут ьвсе эти недоделки и пойти развивать кде.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> сн
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-26
<virga> Vilkas
<_d4vid> ре всем
<_d4vid> ку всем
<RomanGalchinskii> Господа приветствую!
<RomanGalchinskii> подскажите, пожалуйста, 14.04 убунту, хромиум глючит, при просмотри видео в ютубе в полноэкранном режиме, при возврате в обычный верх хромимума до конца не отрисовывает, что это может быть?
<RomanGalchinskii> а в фаерфоксе видео флешовые кажде 5-7 секунд останавливается и звука нет.
<_d4vid> RomanGalchinskii: попробуйте http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<astrobeglec> Сисопы фидонета есть?
<_d4vid> RomanGalchinskii: а после если нвидия ь хромиуме chrome://flags/ and enable the "Override software rendering list" .. пишут что помогло
<RomanGalchinskii> стоит у меня пеппер (((
<RomanGalchinskii> но всё равно спасибо, буду дальше думать, видео у меня hd 4000
<_d4vid> RomanGalchinskii: а вы пыталис обновит дрова или поменят оболочку?
<RomanGalchinskii> а как обновить дрова на видео hd4000 не подскажите?
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_intel
<RomanGalchinskii> спасибо огромное
<RomanGalchinskii> может быть в этом причина, что видео в том же ютубе очень карявое?
<RomanGalchinskii> микрозадержки
<RomanGalchinskii> сглаживания картинки нет
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> есть кто слушает радио pandora?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-27
<juriy> hi all
<juriy> Как в Ubuntu 14.04/mate отключить пароль при выходе из ждущего режима?
<Juriy> hi all
<Juriy>  Как в Ubuntu 14.04/mate отключить пароль при выходе из ждущего режима?
<UNIm95> Juriy: Глянь в настройках
<UNIm95> которые отвечают за хранитель экрана/энергосбережения
<Juriy> настройки экрана не катят, нет там. скорее в dconf галочка какая то должна быть. В unity тоже презагружался нигде не видел.
<Juriy> и хранители перерыл и питание и гугл
<astrobeglec> Щас сигаретку выкурил за 500 рублей с рассрочкой платежа в 70 дней
<andrex> в параметрах, яркость и блокировка убрать запрос пароля скринсейвер никакого отношения к этому паролю не имеет
<andrex> а оно убежало
<andrex> astrobeglec: лучшеб вотки выкурил за ляма 3
<andrex> )
<astrobeglec> >andrex: Да нет. Превысил, выписали штраф. Долго протокол заполнял - стрельнул сигаретку, а штраф в течение 70 дней оплатить надо
<RomanGalchinskii> ребят, посдкажите пожалуйста, как увеличить скорость скачивания в трансмишшон? на винде в той же сети качает 3 мбита, под убунтой 500 кбит....
<UNIm95> RomanGalchinskii: У тебя какие настройки на пиров?
<RomanGalchinskii> а где посмотреть?
<UNIm95> В настройках=)
<RomanGalchinskii> я вижу только кнопку Свойства
<RomanGalchinskii> как зайти в глобальные настройки?
<UNIm95> Правка-Настройки
<RomanGalchinskii> я вообще в Transmission не вижу поле Правка
<RomanGalchinskii> ааааааааа нашёл
<RomanGalchinskii> первый раз просто GUI поставил на иксы
<RomanGalchinskii> так и что там посмотреть?
<UNIm95> RomanGalchinskii: Какие параметры пиров?
<UNIm95> Сколько разрешено?
<RomanGalchinskii> 200
<UNIm95> уменьши до 70-100
<UNIm95> Когда слишком дохрена соединений роутер может не справляться с со всеми
<UNIm95> А вообще просто сравни настройки с виндовыми.
<RomanGalchinskii> понял, спасибо, сейчас попробую
<UNIm95> RomanGalchinskii:  может ты еще с портом промахнулся
<piyavking> бхыхыхыхы
<piyavking> ЕВПОЧЯ
<UNIm95> piyavking: Что с тобой?
<piyavking> сорри, окошком промахнулся.
<Sergey_IT> хорошо не унитазом
<piyavking> кто о чём, а шелудивый о бане, ггг
<Sergey_IT> бан не сразу, сначала кик
<piyavking> пасиб за информацию.
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<Sergey_IT> и жара
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще на рутрекере делуга оказывается в бане. И качает только с пиров по DTH
<piyavking> неправда
<piyavking> я делюгой прекрасно качаю
<piyavking> вот сейчас специально попробобовал - всё норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> качает,  а посмотри состояние торента
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ошибка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=60749574#60749574
<piyavking> в состоянии торрента было прекрасное "Downloading.."
<piyavking> я ж говорю, что проверил
<piyavking> Теме на рутрекере год уже как ж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и с тех пор он не помилован
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня как раз  Ошибка Forbidden но тоже качает. А статистики нет
<Sergey_IT> и чего вы качаете? Там холодненького нет?
<piyavking> JohnDoe_71Rus: странно, у меня не было и нет пробрем с рутрекером, давным-давно делюг использую.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тоже давно. Стало интересно что за ошибка и вот нагуглил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: зато там копчененькое и остренькое есть
<piyavking> заворот кишок это этого бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты не смешивай
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-20
<yuriy2045rus> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Displacer> привет, не подскажете, после установки linux-image разных версий не вижу нужных установленных драйверов
<Displacer> например rt2800pci или uvcvideo
<Displacer> в /lib/modules почему-то даже соответствующих файлов нет
<Displacer> ну и через modprobe не запускаются
<Displacer> пробовал 3.16 3.19 и даже 4.0
<Displacer> корректно установлен 3.13 :)
<UNIm95> Displacer:  ты в синаптике искал про эти модули?
<red_shuhardt1> Кто чем пользуется для шифрования?
<red_shuhardt1> Ищу аналог trueCrypt. Требования:
<red_shuhardt1> 1. Создание шифрованных контейнеров (с возможностью их транспортировки);
<red_shuhardt1> 2. монтирование их (желательно на произвольной системе - кроссплатформенность);
<red_shuhardt1> 3. хорошо бы, что бы имел управление посредством горячих клавиш.
<Displacer> UNIm95, эти модули точно должны быть в ядре
<UNIm95> Displacer: может нужент linux-firmware
<Displacer> может и нужен, но уже во время старта модуля, а модулей физически нет
<Displacer> вообще есть у кого такие модули в /lib/modules ?
<Displacer> find /lib/modules/ | grep uvcvideo
<SergeyIT> есть
<SergeyIT> /lib/modules/3.13.0-57-generic/kernel/drivers/media/usb/uvc/uvcvideo.ko
<SergeyIT> Displacer
<Displacer> SergeyIT, ну в 13-м и у меня есть
<Displacer> я и говорю, что единственное рабочее ядро получается 13-е
<Displacer> SergeyIT, у тебя 3.13 активное ядро или другое?
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ $ find /lib/modules/ | grep uvcvideo
<andrex> /lib/modules/4.1.1-040101-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/media/usb/uvc/uvcvideo.ko
<andrex> /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/drivers/media/usb/uvc/uvcvideo.ko
<andrex> пересобрать модули и всего то)
<Displacer> а как модули пересобрать
<Displacer> andrex, не подскажешь?
<andrex> http://kernelreloaded.blog385.com/index.php/archives/howto-compile-uvcvideo-linux-webcam-module-for-fedora/
<andrex> для рпм дистра но суть таже
<Displacer> andrex, ну это не модули пересобрать
<Displacer> тут всё ядро самосборное
<Displacer> я то стандартное ядро устанавливаю через apt-get install или dpkg -i
<Displacer> и для меня удивительно, что в убунте нет стандартных модулей
<andrex> по разному бывает
<andrex> иногда забывают иногда просто недоделки
<Displacer> отсутствие uvcvideo - это нерабочие веб камеры практически на всех ноутах
<Displacer> этого просто не может быть, чтобы "забыли"
<Displacer> или rt2800pci - не работает wifi
<andrex> бывает еще хуже)
<Displacer> andrex, да, но не в серии ядер подряд
<Displacer> я выше отписал какие не рабочие
<andrex> кто их знает
<andrex> могут ваще весь дистр запороть
<Displacer> ну я думал может тут кто-то что-то знает
<Displacer> я думаю тут какое-то у меня недопонимание принципов построения убунты и кто-то точно должен это знать
<Displacer> у кого-нибудь есть ноут со свежей убунтой и стандартным ядром?
<Displacer> есть там uvcvideo модуль?
<Displacer> работает cheese например?
<kyshtynbai> !seen baronos
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<kyshtynbai> поломали
<andrex> сам ты поломался
<andrex> @seen baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 17 weeks, 0 days, 6 hours, 59 minutes, and 26 seconds ago: <baronos> test
<Displacer> дело оказалось в linux-image-extra
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-21
<st2> всем привет. есть вопрос по grub в 12.04. не закидывайте сапогами олдфага. проблема неоднозначная
<st2> убунта стоит на софтварном рейде. после apt-get upgrade и замены материнки перестала грузиться.
<st2> сначала grub выдавал "error: no such disk" при попытки загрузиться c raid раздела
<st2> убрал рейд для /boot. теперь выдает "error: unknown filesystem."
<st2> при том что в liveCD разделы монтируются и читаются без ошибок
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-22
<Guest37414>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<NoOova> Приветы!
<oles__> hi
<oles__> кто в курсе из яваскрипта можно ли получить локальную арп таблицу?
<oles__> где netbeans в 15.04?
<oles__> его выпилили чтоли
<SergeyIT> и 15.04 не долго осталось
<oles__> SergeyIT, ну как бы это не принципиально
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-23
<blaid> Всем добрый день! Кто может помочь разобраться с сетью(маршрутизацией) в ubuntu?
<wowa>  /msg ubuntuhelp !wowa
<|rapidsp|> эх вова вова...
<dark51> Всем добрый вечер! У меня следующая проблема:
<dark51> есть ubuntu server с 2мя wifi. Один из них подключен к каналу с интернетом, второй используется для создания точки доступа.
<dark51> wlan1 внешний инет, wlan0 внутренняя сеть. Имеется так же vpn (tun0) и трафик из внутренней сети форвардится в tun0
<dark51> тесты скорости показывают что на самом сервере скорость в районе 15 Мбит, а во внутренней сети хорошо если 1Мбит
<dark51> подскажите куда смотреть?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-25
<FRUITYLOOP> ку
<FRUITYLOOP> понятно
<andrex> Ты оссознал смысл жизни?
<FRUITYLOOP> алкоголь и размышления
<andrex> хреново
<FRUITYLOOP> почему
<FRUITYLOOP> ?
<andrex> потому что алкоголь зло
<FRUITYLOOP> ваше мнение
<FRUITYLOOP> ваше право
<FRUITYLOOP> я за свободу мнения
<FRUITYLOOP> и обсуждения
<VMV> привет всем
<andrex> дарофф
<VMV> подскажите, где лежит файлик с переменной LANG, которая локаль меняет? Кроме /etc/default/locale
<VMV> потому что там прописано ru_RU, а вывод команды locale говорит что en_EN
<andrex> а locale-gen делал?
<VMV> делал, пишет что уже up-to-date
<andrex> есть еще файлик примерно такого содержания даже несколько
<andrex> C
<andrex> en_US.utf8
<andrex> POSIX
<andrex> тока я забыл где он)
<andrex> попробуй поковырять sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales и sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic
<VMV> пробовал и так, все равно
<andrex> ну жди когонить или спроси на форуме или там же поищи
<andrex> у меня варианты кончились
<andrex> а вот так еще попробуй locale-gen ru_RU.UTF-8
<VMV> та же ерунда
<rforce> Доброго времени суток !=)
<rforce> кто может помочь с разлочкой модема ?
<rforce> пишите в личку
<andrex> какой мопед?
<andrex> а хотя не важно
<andrex> в гугле забанили?
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=182791.0
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-26
<nestor> s
<r1za4> hi all
<r1za4> UNIm95: hi man :)
<UNIm95> r1za4: こんにちは
<r1za4> подскажите,есть ли команда для обнуления переменных не выходя из интерпретатора python?
<UNIm95> r1za4: 変数=なし
<r1za4> <UNIm95> чувак ты квадартиками постишь
<UNIm95> r1za4: 態度エンコーディング
<r1za4> ?
<r1za4> http://itmag.es/3ZjPm
<UNIm95> r1za4: Setup your encoding. You don't have UTF8
<tagezi> enhf dctv ))
<tagezi> утра всем ))
<Sergey_IT> и тебе, раннего )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Утра
<tagezi> чото у вас тихо очень
<UNIm95> tagezi: Лето.
<tagezi> чото хреновое лето
<tagezi> у нас дожди тут и +18 днём.. как из пахода не возвращался.. но там нонятно - север, днём +14, ночью +7
<tagezi> а тут?
<UNIm95> Народ в отпуска разъехался. А убунта проталкивает свой юнайти.
<UNIm95> Сейчас сижу на машинке AMD Athlon x64 4200+ 4Gb DDR1 ATI 9550. Это юнайти под 14.04 тормозит безбожно. Хотя на10.04 машинка летала
<Sergey_IT> и пусть толкает... распальцовка это, не для работы
<tagezi> для школоты нормально, пусть деньги вкладывает в производителей процессров и памяти ))
<UNIm95> Так убунта линух сделала популярным.  А сейчас все назад идет
<tagezi> это ошибочное мнение.. просто врем пришло ему стать популярным
<tagezi> убунту ничего не сделала для линукса, кроме того что палки в колёса вставляет вечно
<UNIm95> Это не ошибочно. Гномовцы очень силно возмущались что убунта на них "выехала"
<UNIm95> сильно*
<tagezi> если посмотреть вложения в линукс, то у каноникла их почти нет, редхет, суся, интел, амд, нвидиа.. а какноникла нет
<tagezi> да, людям дай повозмущаться ))
<UNIm95> Пиар тоже работа. Причем недешевая.
<tagezi> тогда уж гугл реально продвинул линух со своим космическим обрубком не обтикаемой формы
<Sergey_IT> дело в том, что компиз - зло и юнити на нем.... что в новом будет, посмотрим, но похоже еще тяжелее
<tagezi> да юнити вообще зло, только репутацию нормальной системы портит
<UNIm95> tagezi: Отнюдь. Андроид сделан по-серверному: юникс + Ява + Бизнес приложения.
<UNIm95> Вот только в мобилки серверной мощи не привезли.
<tagezi> видил характеристики канониколовского мобильника?
<tagezi> 2 проца.. 8 ядер...
<tagezi> мобильник называется "не отходи от розетки, а то вырублюсь", вот вся убунта такая.. вроде классно, но пользоваться нельзя
<UNIm95> Это маркетологические ядра. Уверен что там только 2-3 ядра общего назначения а остальные на самом деле DSP которые могут только видео ускорять
<UNIm95> Аудио или еще что.
<tagezi> да всё равно Даже если они поставили одноядерные 5 и 7 корексы, они всёравно будут выжирать их малюююсенький акум
<UNIm95> А ты посмотри на флагманы от гугла или сасмсунга. Тоже самое.
<tagezi> они вроде однопроцесорные
<tagezi> и там чтонить типа корекса-а5 воткнуто
<tagezi> да даже не в
<tagezi> этом дело, дело в том что у них мозгов не хватило поставить понмальный акум
<tagezi> нормальный*
<tagezi> есть же акумы
<UNIm95> Онид проц но много ядер
<UNIm95> Один*
<UNIm95> А канноникал выбирала достаточно дешевый и производительный телефон на андроиде.
<UNIm95> Но воткнули все на Mir и питонятине
<tagezi> дешовый?
<UNIm95> вот и тормозит все на 8 ядрах.
<tagezi> дешовый самсунг делает - 70 евро стоит )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это какой?
<UNIm95> это какой самс?
<tagezi> не помню.. жене покупали, влом бежать
<UNIm95> Вроде характеристики мобилы от канноникал средние относительно рынка за эту цену.
<tagezi> канониколовский чото как айфон стоит, так что там не разу не дешёвый
<UNIm95> Айфон 600-700 стоит
<UNIm95> канноникал вроде 200-250
<tagezi> чото у меня хугин не пашет, зараза
<UNIm95> Ладно. Я спать. Всем удачи.
<UNIm95> tagezi завтра напиши что за мобила от самса за 70евро
<tagezi> удачи
<Sergey_IT> мобилы зло - только что после обновления зависла
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-25
<shizz> can i get cloaked?
<shizz> о, кажется заработало.)
<shizz> доброго времени скток, подскажите пожалуйста , мои сообщения видно ?
<andrex> shizz: про клаку не кнам
<andrex>  типо заработало
<afotek> Возможно ли в mignight commander включить отображение числа элементов в папке? Про 'ls -1 | wc -l' знаю
<swine> парни, в чём может быть дело? http://trueimages.ru/img/b0/79/2ffb5975.png полчаса уже висит
<mva> swine: в tty12 посмотри лог (хотя, если полчаса, то, возможно, уже не увидишь)
<mva> ну а вообще, можешь и руками отформатировать
<swine> вообще, раздельчик есть. просто галочку поставил отформатировать
<swine> mva, а можно вместо груба чонить другое заюзать. лило например?
<mva> разрешаю :)
<swine> имелось ввиду на этапе установки
<mva> вот тут я мало тебе что скажу. Последний раз я ставил убунту лет эдак много назад, посему не знаю, что там добавили и убрали в установщике. Но поищи в экспертных опциях.
<swine> нет в опциях
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<schyuka> подскажите как подключить вк в убунту в качестве "сетевой учетной записи"
<diskin> schyuka, это чтобы посылать сообщения там?
<schyuka> ну как бы да
<diskin> schyuka, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/yakkety/account-plugin-vk - похоже, только для 16.10 будет
<diskin> но может быть можно поставить отдельно
<andrex> сфигли
<andrex> ppa:webapps/preview
<schyuka> я вот в совместимости ПО между системами не очень волоку, да и вообще не очень в линуксе волоку так сказать ))
<schyuka> я вот тоже подумал что можна попробовать поставить
<schyuka> но после задумался)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-26
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> artus: ты там опять топор точишь?
<mva> schyuka: для пиджина плагин был
<mva> кривой, правда
<mva> но был
<mva> :)
<mva> а для KDE есть telepathy-vkontakte
<mva> если он ещё жив
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть дебиан jessie, почти убунта. но при обновлении пакеров нету Translation-ru, только -en. как добавить ru? хочется русский фейс на проги
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чото ты темнишь
<tagezi> они же также и руссифицируются, как и в убунте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. уже всю голову сломал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реконфигуре локалес. выбираю ru-RU все нормально. в системе можно переключать 2 языка клавиатуры. а интерфейс аглицкий зараза
<mva> JohnDoe_71Rus: ставь генту :)
<mva> там просто echo L10N="en en_US ru ru_RU" >> /etc/portage/make.conf, и всего делов :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mva: ну в дебиане/убунту типа тоже одна строчка
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-27
<SergeyIT> утра знойного
<andrex> ты зарядку зарядил?
<andrex> утра ему)
<SergeyIT> зарядка не разряжается (
<andrex> как это
<andrex> 2016 год на дворе
<andrex> часы разряжаются очки разряжаюся все разряжается
<SergeyIT> а зарядка нет
<andrex> да и зарядка и холодильник и розетка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> розетка очень редко разряжается
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: это баг
<tagezi> это не баг, это фича :)
<SergeyIT> фича - это когда пальцами проверяешь заряд розетки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fingerPlug https://otvet.imgsmail.ru/download/17aa510095b7e134fb89ede51f80cd1b_i-251.jpg
<labaman> Всем привет
<andrex> да
<RoninDev> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с 16.04. У меня настроено переключение раскладок через капс-лок.. После того как я блокирую комп, если нажать капс-лок, то на некоторое время лок с экрана снимается, я вижу все мои окна, даже могу напечатать в активное поле
<tagezi> RoninDev: в багзилу пиши.. косяк безопасности
<tagezi> если в это время открыта панель с рутом, то вообще есть полный доступ к системе
<diskin> RoninDev, надо же, и правда. У меня такая же система и тоже капсом переключаю. До последних обновлений не было такого.
<diskin> RoninDev, а какая у тебя видеокарта и драйвер?
<diskin> при нажатии капса и залоченном экране падает compiz и перезапускается, отсюда и манипуляции с окнами
<diskin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1451613 что-то похожее
<tagezi> компиз опять падает?
<tagezi> может ну его? сним всегда одни проблемы были
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-28
<RoninDev> diskin: у меня Intel встроенная, отписался в том же тикете и видео приложил https://youtu.be/2KLL1vMM9Q8
<lolka> гутен так =)
<lolka> а в ubantu есть программа выкупа уязвимостей?
<andrex> пфф
<RoninDev> diskin: Если убрать смену раскладки с капс-лока, то ошибка не проявляется..
<andrex> меняй lightdm на чето другое че)
<RoninDev> diskin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1598893
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> а как сейчас модно ксорг конфигурить?
<rapidsp> коньки мерцают
<rapidsp> как конфигурить xorg?
<rapidsp> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<SergeyIT> так коньки не модно уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не модно зато информативно
<tagezi> летом в коньках? о_О
<tagezi> да, я думаю инвормативно :))
<tagezi> ф*
<andrex> ставь кеды напихай виджетов всяких тоже самае выйдет)
<andrex> тока жрать будет еще
<andrex> ))
<andrex> че там в конки выводить то?
<andrex> погоду? она в часах есть) мониторить железо? оно нафиг ненада на постоянно
<andrex> ведра шмедра? какбудто незнаеш что у тя стоит)
<andrex> хрень это все
<andrex> можно разве ток rss привентить
<andrex> ито сомнительная затея)
<andrex> конки мерцают скорее не от иксов)
<andrex> двойной буфер невключен или еще какая фигня
<andrex> артуса пни он конкобежец был когдато)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: в каких часах есть погода?
<andrex> в дефолтных
<andrex> в юнитях в гномах в кедах
<andrex> матях
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у ласточки нету
<RoninDev> !systemd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='systemd'
<andrex> !systemd is <reply> Systemd - Демон инициализации других демонов. Подробнее: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/systemd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<andrex> демон демонов)
<andrex> init пинает демона демонов который пинает демонов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а где скрипт обряда изгнания демонов?
<SergeyIT> большая красная кнопка
<diskin> RoninDev, спасибо! подписался.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<SCHAAP137> Sergey_IT: добрый вечер
<andrex> утер
<Sergey_IT> чего упер?
<user333_> привет! можно обратиться с вопросом?
<user333_> ребят, тут есть кто-нибудь онлайн?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-29
<RoninDev> !systemd
<ubuntuhelp> Systemd - Демон инициализации других демонов. Подробнее: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/systemd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<tagezi> утра всем
<snql> я определенно подсел на osx темы, боюсь что следующей стадией станет переход на macos
<RoninDev> snql: главное чтобы потом не на смузи, обтягивающие штанишки и миникупер
<SergeyIT> утра... без мака
<ZoRgSoft> Всем привет. Может кто подсказать, почему в Firefox нет кнопки "Firefox Hello" (Linux Mint 18, Firefox 47)? Уже всё перерыл, в настройках добавлял разные параметры но кнопки нет нигде.
<andrex> незнаю
<andrex> нет у меня огнелиса
<andrex> и нет у мну минта
<tagezi> у мну тоже нет кнопки
<tagezi> и никогда не было
<andrex> я вобще безпонятия че это закнопка такая почему она так зовется и нафиг она нужна
<andrex> это может в винверсии есть такое?
<andrex> хммм
<tagezi> ZoRgSoft: https://support.mozilla.org/ru/kb/gde-najti-knopku-firefox-hello
<ZoRgSoft> Это что-то вроде скайпа встроенного в файрфокс :) Текст, аудио/видео общение прям в браузере.
<andrex> тьпу
<andrex> темболее ненада
<andrex> я тут ваще ведро собираю и доволен
<andrex> )
<tagezi> интересно, а в торент версии она есть? :))
<andrex> фз
<ZoRgSoft> tagezi: Уже смотрел, у меня нет этой кнопки нигде :)
<tagezi> пиши багрепорт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а плагин включен?   about:support
<ZoRgSoft> Хм, действительно он там выключен "Firefox Hello	1.3.2	false	loop@mozilla.org", как его включить? Т.к. в списке планинов его нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а его как и покета не будет в списке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как включить не помню, я его в 47 выключал
<Snowdrift> всем привет, кто может подсказать по smpp?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Snowdrift> подскажите как правельно настроить smpp для правельного dlr
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Snowdrift> точно
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tagezi> он про то чтобы включить плагин в фф
<tagezi> а, не это не он
<tagezi> этот про какой-то там dll говорил :)
<Sergey_IT> плагин я видел и хелло тоже выключил )
<schyuka> доброй ночи тем ктоне спит
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-30
<tomfarr> я не сплю
<tomfarr> schyuka:
<schyuka> та я так же бодрствую еще
<schyuka> ты можешь подсказать где найти дерево релизов убунты 14.04
<tomfarr> ftp://pub.ubuntu.com?
<schyuka> что бы они оочередно были сложены
<tomfarr> https://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/
<tomfarr> вот утт
<tomfarr> тут
<tomfarr> вроде
<tomfarr> не знаю. У меня мак
<tomfarr> schyuka: тебя в гугле забанили?
<schyuka> та нет вроде, открыт гугль
<tomfarr> и че не найдешь ни как?
<tomfarr> Dnjhfz ccskrf gjcvjnhb yt gjl[jlbn nt,t?
<tomfarr> tr
<tomfarr> tt 1
<tomfarr> !tt 2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tt 2'
<tomfarr> Не подходит тот фтп что на яндексе?
<tomfarr> ау
<tomfarr> не тупи
<schyuka> я не туплю. смотрел то что ты мне на яндексе дал
<schyuka> подходит но не совсем
<schyuka> постараюсь подробнее тебе описать что мне нужно
<tomfarr> у меня есть 11,04
<tomfarr> для х86
<tomfarr> где то еще валяется 8ка
<schyuka> а ты ими пользуешься?
<tomfarr> нет
<tomfarr> на дисках лежат на двд
<schyuka> 3.19.0-65-generic Вот версия моей убунты, в самом конце о-65 вот мне нужен такой архив где версии обновлений хранятся и можно наглядно увидеть когда и какие обновления были и их порядковый номер
<tomfarr> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/
<tomfarr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/trusty/kernel/linux-image-extra-3.19.0-65-generic djn nj xnj yflj z levf.\
<tomfarr> вот то что надо я думаю schyuka
<schyuka> та вот смотрю )
<tomfarr> ns xj lhfqdth dfq dfz yfcnhfbdftim?
<tomfarr> !tt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tt'
<schyuka> это с сайта кернэл? ты мне ссылку кинул
<tomfarr> ytn yf gfrtl;tc e,eyne jhu
<schyuka> вот недавно новое ядро вышло, как быстро оно окажется на убунте? ты не в курсе
<tomfarr> на сайте убунты вторая ссыль
<schyuka> его самому собрать можна но я нуб)) недавно пользоваться линуксом начал
<schyuka> ага, вижу
<tomfarr> Я тоже недавно. Помню как щас: 2005 год, аль линукс урал
<tomfarr> кернел паник(Даже помню что оно мне писало) The kernel work like a clock
<schyuka> та у меня тож всяких приколов тут валом
<tomfarr> yf yjent?
<schyuka> в основном с видеодрайверами
<tomfarr> на ноуте? Вай вай не работаетЮ?
<tomfarr> надо еще кофе
<schyuka> так что теперь не ставлю дрова покане раздуплюсь что и как, в случай черного экрана чтобы не тупить
<schyuka> я чай пью
<schyuka> сейчас я компа стационарного так сказать) но и ноут тоже есть, на нем все работает, блютуз файфай
<schyuka> единственное у меня не подключаются телефоны, как флешка не опознаются
<schyuka> это плохо
<schyuka> спасибо за ссылочки
<tomfarr> а телефон умеет режим передачи файлов? Или андрюша переученный начиная с версии 4.х.х  не дает такой возможности
<tomfarr> schyuka: умеет?
<tomfarr> этот режим отключили
<tomfarr> с китката
<tomfarr> так что флешку придется в кардридер вставлять
<schyuka> та вроде умеет
<schyuka> у меня Lumia 640
<schyuka> там есть такой режим
<tomfarr> ну вот в таком режиме должно работать
<tomfarr> вендо телефон в линуксохост пихать , ты случаем не на макбук линукс поставил?
<schyuka> гггг) та нет
<schyuka> самсунг
<tomfarr> Телефон должен быть на андроиде, ноутбук на макоси а стационар на венде - ты все перепутал
<tomfarr> ща меня опять забонят
<tomfarr> телефон на венде… ах как давно это было
<tomfarr> во было время. Мог каждую неделю новый телефон покупать
<schyuka> ради интереса взял телефон на венде
<schyuka> вроде ничего
<schyuka> даже не глючит, отввечаю))
<tomfarr> а ты знаешь толк в извращениях. Под него же годного софта нет
<tomfarr> чему там глючить то?
<tomfarr> игр нет. Тонких клиентов для всяких АПИ и то по пальцам сосчитать
<tomfarr> сорян я вернулся
<schyuka> играми я не тк сильно балуюсь
<tomfarr> там есть хоть пдф читалка то? книги как читать будешь?
<schyuka> хотя есть парочку, к примеру шедевр из игр это дудл
<schyuka> чем не игра ))
<tomfarr> мортал комбат икс - вот игра
<tomfarr> выжирает батарею за час
<tomfarr> на Highscreen thor
<schyuka> софта кстати хватает, что не искал все есть в магазине ихнем. нахваливать конечно не хочу
<tomfarr> ye djn d njv b ltkj xnj ‘nj ,jkmityt rkbtyns f ljgbktyyst ,hfepthyst dthcbb cfqnjd
<tomfarr> fuck!!!
<schyuka> убунту мобильную хочу поставить
<schyuka> попробовать что оно такое
<tomfarr> на люмию?
<tomfarr> мсье знает толк
<schyuka> та можна и на люмию)) будет прикол))
<schyuka> можно будет видос выложить в ютубчик
<schyuka> просмотров валом будет
<schyuka> и коментов))
<tomfarr> ага и назовешь ты его: Как я угробилсвой телефон
<schyuka> название не проблема, а если реально на нем запустить убунту это круто будет
<tomfarr> там какой процессор хоть?
<schyuka> квалком 400
<tomfarr> под него может и встанет
<tomfarr> какая говоришь у тебя люмия?
<schyuka> ну да, я просматривал инфо по совместимости
<schyuka> 640 двухсимная
<schyuka> виндовс 8.1 там стоит
<tomfarr> http://forums.windowscentral.com/ask-question/333439-can-i-install-ubuntu-my-windows-phone-8-1-a.html
<schyuka> ха, круть
<schyuka> почитаю после сна
<schyuka> я отбой
<schyuka> бб
<tomfarr> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<tomfarr> сюда еще глянь
<schyuka> доброе, подмашки.
<tomfarr> schyuka: чот ты быстро
<tomfarr> экспресс сон
<schyuka> ты не лучше) или вообще не ложился?
<tomfarr> я и до этого лежал
<tomfarr> тока за кофем вставал
<schyuka> ку
<schyuka> Вльможи, подскажите возможно ли переключать видео драйвер. К примеру стадпртный драйвер после установки это галиум, я хочу поставить свободный для Nvidia, но в случай неполадок или глюков например активировать стандартный галиум, есть такая возможнос
<schyuka> ть ?
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> все в твоих руках
<andrex> делай
<andrex> в Section "Device"
<flegontoff> всех приветствую!! нужна помощь в востановлении загрузчиска
<flegontoff> у меня кубунту
<flegontoff> но винду 10 не видит про обновлении граба
<Sergey_IT> может снес ее?
<andrex> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<andrex> если оно есть но os-prober не видит значит колуай руками конфиг
<andrex> )
<flegontoff> на ноуте было кроме винды10 еще разделы, я их удалил
<andrex> поздравляю
<flegontoff> спасибо
<andrex> винда кроме диска ц еще делает 100 метровый раздел
<andrex> ))
<flegontoff> тоже удалил и оригинальный для востановление 20г удалил
<Sergey_IT> значит  винда не нужна
<flegontoff> и че щас ни как чтоль? она же на жестком есть, ну если не получится не страшно
<flegontoff> os-prober ни че не видит
<UNIm95> flegontoff: позддравляю
<UNIm95> ты запорол инсталл своей винды
<andrex> гугли как грузить мимо bootmng вот чето типа этого linux16 ntldr
<flegontoff> че значит уже никак? UNIm95
<UNIm95> будет много геммороя
<UNIm95> особенно если включена быстрая загрузка в винде.
<flegontoff> если есть шанс, буду копать в том направлении если нет то снису его, че тут скажешь
<flegontoff> я ее там отключил когда обновился до 10
<andrex> вобще груб может грузить винду без виндового загрузчика такшто иши
<andrex> там выше ссылки
<flegontoff> ok спс, буду смотреть
<Sergey_IT> плохо, когда дистра нет, с линуксом проще
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<andrex> :(
<snql> you shall not pong
<krapton> подскажите как отключить запуск nfs-kernel-server при старте
<Sergey_IT> найди, где стартует и отключи
<andrex> systemctl disable nfs-kernel-server.service
<krapton> спапсиб то что нужно!
<nAgoHaK> всем привет
<nAgoHaK> тут живые есть?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<nAgoHaK> ого
<Sergey_IT> угу
<nAgoHaK> я тут после лет 7 решил на убунту вернуться
<nAgoHaK> будете меня терпеть здесь опять
<Sergey_IT> бедняга (
<nAgoHaK> Sergey_IT: не умничай
<Sergey_IT> буду!
<nAgoHaK> Sergey_IT: зачем?
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<nAgoHaK> Sergey_IT: тут редко беседы ведуться?
<Sergey_IT> редко... здесь все изменилось
<nAgoHaK> жаль
<Sergey_IT> так везде изменилось - соцсети теперь есть
<tagezi> к нас развлекуха пришла опять? :)
<nAgoHaK> tagezi: к вам пришёл бывший оператор этого канала
<tagezi> это хорошо, правила значит знаешь где смотреть :)
<nAgoHaK> tagezi: не знаю
<Sergey_IT> склероз, видимо
<tagezi> 7 лет назад, IRC уже поддерживал сообщение при входе на канал, так что знаешь
<tagezi> там так и написано "Прочтите правила:"
<nAgoHaK> tagezi: так а по какому поводу ты меня в правила отправляешь?
<tagezi> офтоп
<nAgoHaK> tagezi: не читай.
<tagezi> UNIm95: почему nm может просить пароль по кругу?
<UNIm95> неправильный пароль?
<UNIm95> нет права сохранения пароля в файле?
<tagezi> не, точно правильный.. я его из файла настроек копировал
<Sergey_IT> или неправильный nm
<tagezi> второе скорее уж
<Sergey_IT> а когда он пароль просит, никогда не просил (
<tagezi> когда к wifi защещённому подключаешься
<tagezi> просит ключ указать.. просто наши надмозги из кде-ру, видимо не знают в чем разница между ключем и паролем
<tagezi> а может его индусы переименовали, а наши последовали их примеру
<Sergey_IT> никогда проблем не было
<tagezi> ну, а я уже больше полу года пользую dchpcd, и тоже нормально подключается
<tagezi> ето меня UNIm95 и andrex подбили переключиться.. и спать свалили :)
<tagezi> dhcpcd*
<UNIm95> ключ? может у тебя не wpa2 personal a enterprise включен?
<tagezi> UNIm95: key_mgmt=WPA-PSK это какой?
<UNIm95> хз
<UNIm95> там опция с wpa2
<tagezi> :) уже не помнишь что ли? :))
<UNIm95> nm из консоли только для провода настраивал
<tagezi> так, это интересно, что указывается в nm... хотя он по идее сам подхватывает стандарт шифрования
<UNIm95> Для wifi еще ниразу
<tagezi> ну, это стандарт когда используешь ключ, а не сертификат, только он ничем не отличается
<tagezi> и насколько я знаю, чистый WPA сейчас уже не пользует никто
<UNIm95> wpa2-personal во всех домашних роутерах
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> вылетел блин
<Sergey_IT> куда вылетел?
<tagezi> да я переключился на nm, а он мне тут всё повесил
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0730/h_1469915552_3153157_1ae8637543.png
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пока туда сюда переключался, успел вылететь
<UNIm95> все верно
<tagezi> UNIm95: пользователя тоже добавил в группу
<tagezi> так что я уже не знаю почему так
<Sergey_IT> посмотри пароль в /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<UNIm95> В каком-то из конфигов надо указать nmcontrolledź
<UNIm95> nmcontrolled=y
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, хороший файлик.. там что-то почти всё пустое
<tagezi> UNIm95: не знаю.. у меня такое не указано ни где
<Sergey_IT> у меня там все настройки
<UNIm95> Это в конфигах интерфейса
<UNIm95> хз как это в генте настроено
<tagezi> nm_controlled только
<UNIm95> да это
<tagezi> ну, так это в красношапке, для того чтобы отключить/включить гуй у nm
<tagezi> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_OpenStack_Platform/3/html/Installation_and_Configuration_Guide/Disabling_Network_Manager.html
<UNIm95> определённого интерфейса
<UNIm95> а не в гуях
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-766739-start-0.html
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> но, а зачем оно мне?
<tagezi> кстати.. чото у меня загрузка слишком шутро идёт.. наверное кламав отвалился
<tagezi> шустро*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а пароль в файле есть? Он открытый там
<tagezi> да, есть
<tagezi> хотя можно попробовать сделать его общедоступным, чтобы он не шифровался
<tagezi> аа... в файле нет
<Sergey_IT> а почему?
<tagezi> https://bpaste.net/show/657a2908d03f
<tagezi> вот всё что в файле
<tagezi> наверное потому что пароль шифруется
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты можешь мне дать свой файл.. можно вместо пароля просто фигню написать
<Sergey_IT> https://bpaste.net/show/b72f9424ba0c
<tagezi> понял.. у меня есть флаг, и нет пароля..
<tagezi> так, ладно делать нечего, нужно руками его править и опять помучиться
<tagezi> опшёл я отваливаться :))
<Sergey_IT> может в роутере дело?
<UNIm95> tagezi: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<UNIm95> tagezi: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tagezi> нет такого файла или каталога :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: ls -l /etc/NetworManager/system-connections/
<UNIm95> может права на файлы кривые?
<UNIm95> 600
<UNIm95> рутовый файл
<tagezi> -rw------- 1 root root 350 июл 31 01:26 wireless
<tagezi> ну да, только рут читает пишет
<UNIm95> tagezi: kde-wallet работает?
<tagezi> а он у меня вообще установлен интересно? :)
<tagezi> ща гляну
<UNIm95> обычно он в кедах пароли сохраняет
<tagezi> да, но после перехода на кде 5 у меня кошелёк перестал работать
<tagezi> стоит, аж 3 штуки целых
<UNIm95> ло
<UNIm95> лол
<UNIm95> возвращайся в убунту
<tagezi> ну, старый, хранилище и модуль
<tagezi> я так просто не сдамся :)
<tagezi> мне вот интересно, как выполнить пост установочные тригеры
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-31
<schyuka> утро доброе всем
<tomfarr> ,jirf ,jkbn
<tomfarr> бошка болит
<schyuka> переболит)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> военморов с праздником!
<SCHAAP137> добрый день
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-24
<SergeyIT> кууу
<andrex> й
<SergeyIT> жара опять (
<earthundead> У кого жара, а у кого и дождь. Что то вы разговорились сегодня. Может хотите на тупые вопросы поотвечать ?
<SergeyIT> можно и потупить
<SergeyIT> тупые ответы подойдут?
<earthundead> Нет
<earthundead> Только Короткие и ясные.
<anderx> тогда это не к нам
<earthundead> Хватит скромничать. С чем проблемы с краткостью или ясностью ? Я не замечал.
<SergeyIT> со всем (
<anderx> лето просто
<anderx> мозг плавится
<UNIm95> +1
<UNIm95> +32
<UNIm95> Это хана
<UNIm95> я прям на работу хочу.
<UNIm95> У нас климат есть
<UNIm95> а я болею
<anderx> подорожник поеш)
<UNIm95> anderx: мне подорожник не поможет.
<anderx> ну смешай с синей изолентой
<anderx> чо как маленький то
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже кондишн... но это не гуд (
<anderx> а у нас нет такого))
<anderx> и наши бухи ппц мрут у себя в печке) даже зимой
<SergeyIT> так у меня не для человека, а для оборудования
<anderx> у нас и для оборудования нету))
<earthundead_> Лучше бы вы рассказали мне про Андроид Сток / Рут / CyanogenMod. Коротенько . У кого что стоит и какие мнения что лучше. А то мне гуглить лень.
<SergeyIT> а что это такое? Коротенько
<anderx> что такое андроид
<anderx> qnx у меня стоит
<anderx> bbos
<earthundead_> Андроид - ОС для смартфонов современных на базе линукс. Сток - Вариант от производителя без root прав. Рут то же, но с полученным грязным хаком рутом. Мод - прошивка не от производителя естественно с рутом.
<anderx> рут не возможен кастома тоже нет ибо не возможен
<earthundead_> Что ? Какой ещё qnx &
<earthundead_> ???
<earthundead_> Ели бы было возможно что бы ставил ?
<anderx> http://blackberry.qnx.com/
<anderx> ничего
<anderx> меня устраивает
<earthundead_> блакберри. Понятно.
<anderx> я вот только профукал когда это они ее скупили
<earthundead_> Так без рута на смартфоне жить можно ?
<anderx> зачем тебе рут на смартфоне?
<earthundead_> Незнаю. Я если бы знал неспрашивал бы
<anderx> значит ненужен
<anderx> полноценый линь помоему был на salfish
<earthundead_> Нежавно только перешёл с ВинМобайл. Думал будет всё как в убунту :)
<anderx> c rpm
<anderx> в телефоне рут это дыра
<earthundead_> Я читал. Вообще то интересно почему на компе запаролено и не дыра. А в телефоне дыра. Без рута мне уже тоскливо.
<anderx> /msg alis list #*android*
<anderx> тебе туда
<anderx> циаген умер давно
<anderx> сразморозкой
<anderx> linageos
<earthundead_> Знаю поставить то его можно. И да linage остался не суть.
<SergeyIT> рут не нужен
<earthundead_> Вообщем я так понял здесь все на стоке и без рута и всех всё устраивает.
<SergeyIT> а тебе зачем рут?
<earthundead_> флешку подключить можно, а модем например уже нельзя.
<anderx> с фигли
<anderx> щас даже мидюху можно подключить
<earthundead_> Сам незнаю
<anderx> через otg
<earthundead_> Наверное с того что андроид старый и не обновляется
<earthundead_> ОТГ есть флешку то видит
<earthundead_> Я поэтому про моды и спрашиал
<anderx> /j #android-support
<anderx> или на сайт железяки
<anderx> либо на xda
<anderx> или на 4pda
<anderx> гуглить лень))
<SergeyIT> людям заняться нечем (
<anderx> да
<anderx> и гуглить лень
<anderx> !pm > earthundead
<ubuntuhelp> earthundead, please see my private message
<anderx> !rules > earthundead
<SergeyIT> достает?
<anderx> !ubu > earthundead
<ubuntuhelp> earthundead, please see my private message
<anderx> !q1 > earthundead
<anderx> кто кого еще)
<anderx> SergeyIT: дам ему время до завтра выучить)
<anderx> JohnDoe_71Rus: че все починять пытаешся?
<SergeyIT> так жизнь наша такая - лудить паять ЭВМ починять (
<anderx> затем ломать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: вроде и чинить не надо. просто это основная система и смотрел киношку
<andrex> вот шланг
<andrex> он и в африке шланг,собиралсо и опять мне комп отрубил))
<ax[m]> СЛАВА УКРАИНЕ!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-25
<ager> могу ли я создать чат 1 на 1?
<rapidsp> не в курсе krb5+ldap в дебиане можно настроить?
<UNIm95> rapidsp: А что не работает?
<andrex> @unquiet $a:earthundead
<andrex> @mode -q $a:earthundead
<rapidsp> UNIm95: в ldapadd предлагает использовать cn=admin,cn=config а доступа к этому бинду нет
<rapidsp> это когда схему керберос добавляем
<rapidsp> все мануалы как под копирку, никаких альтернатив
<rapidsp> вот типа этого http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8/kerberos_and_ldap
<Test-ru> andrex: tuk pm
<andrex> Test-ru: чаго чаго?
<andrex> ппц пол часа в магазине проторчать
<andrex> чето новое
<rapidsp> блин нашел английскую версию того же мануала. ее вот похоже обновляли аккуратно :)
<UNIm95> rapidsp: А где dn?
<UNIm95> Вроде надо писать всегда полные пути. И в части пути есть dn для домена
<rapidsp> в английской немного по другому команда выглядит. и все прокатывает
<rapidsp> с тем же dn
<UNIm95> ок
<SergeyIT> не удивлен, пример - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=299165.msg2344866#msg2344866
<earthundead> test
<ubuntuhelp> earthundead, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-26
<anderx> https://www.calculate-linux.org/boards/16/topics/36501?r=37572#message-37572 кто там не мог победють лдап)
<rapidsp> дык это ж в AD
<SergeyIT> всех в ад!
<rapidsp> а у меня будет гордый самостийный сервак :)
<anderx> ну ладно
<rapidsp> вроде так то взлетело.. но ввод пользователей посредством kadmin.. канешн. остались ли такие админы :)
<Test-ru> anderx: i'm back!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-24
<NoOova> Иии, почти никого знакомого
<diskin> как же, я тебя помню )
<SergeyIT> и я тебя помню...смутно ;)
<SergeyIT> чего зашел? Аль потерял чего.... вроде ничего чужого не находили
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-25
<mintdja>  как делают @unaffiliated/greene если hostserv отсутствует? о.О
<andrex> оно не привязывается к хосту
<mintdja> понятное дело, оно должно привязываться к ID
<andrex> try the #freenode-gms
<SergeyIT> https://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Cloak-on-IRC
<andrex> не ему интересно как оно работает
<andrex> хотя на гите есть исходники всего что есть на фриноде так что можно тупо посмотреть)
<SergeyIT> https://gist.github.com/maxteufel/1e2cf7ada079c271bd3c#file-security-of-cloaks-md
<mintdja> про /monitor гон. Нет такой команды ни здесь ни в спотчате )
<mintdja> кто юзал x2go?
<andrex> ого сколько там перлового говна
<andrex> врятле кто то его юзал)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-28
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет )
<Sergey_IT> военморов с праздником!
<CHeRuBaEL> Sergey_IT: Присоединяюсь!
